# George Zimmerman



## Warrior102

I shit you not.... 

http://derecho.math.uwm.edu/models/al032013.png


----------



## Smilebong

Warrior102 said:


> I shit you not....
> 
> http://derecho.math.uwm.edu/models/al032013.png



Yay for Chantal.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

God is good.  I told someone this the other day when they said there was no hope for Fla if Zimmerman wasn't convicted - I reminded them that SuperStorm Sandy most likely diverted a bombing in NYC as the Marathon was canceled.  I believe the LORD is going to allow this hurricane to bring more rain on Fla for an extended period of time - in order to cool down the would be participants.  

It is good news anytime Terrorists get rained out!  LOL!!!


----------



## Katzndogz

A riot for a looting excuse may not happen, but there will still be the storm as a looting excuse.


----------



## Old Rocks

Ah yes, you silly asses have such a successful reputation for making accurate predictions. Just look at how well you 6Nov12.


----------



## Avatar4321

Good because there doesn't need to be any rioting.


----------



## blastoff

If Zim's acquitted it'll just be a matter of the degree of civil unrest that ensues.


----------



## R.C. Christian

They'll just riot somewhere else.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Upon leaving the courthouse, George Zimmerman got his gun back. Because an American citizen 
should not be without his gun! You never know what thug might come out of the wood works and attack you!


----------



## Vandalshandle

The world is a little safer tonight from people who wear hoodies.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Vandalshandle said:


> The world is a little safer tonight from people who wear hoodies.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

He should see if Kel Tec will hire him on for product endorsements, the PF-9 clearly performs as advertised. 

But first an intensive weight-loss program


----------



## Zona

I hope this murdering bastards life is ruined forever since i think he is guilty.

I hope he gets in a cell next to OJ eventually.  We can all just sit back and watch.  

Oh and OP, classy, very very classy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Hey Zona:


----------



## NLT

Zona said:


> I hope this murdering bastards life is ruined forever since i think he is guilty.
> 
> I hope he gets in a cell next to OJ eventually.  We can all just sit back and watch.
> 
> Oh and OP, classy, very very classy.



you lose zona ...AHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Staidhup

Zona said:


> I hope this murdering bastards life is ruined forever since i think he is guilty.
> 
> I hope he gets in a cell next to OJ eventually.  We can all just sit back and watch.
> 
> Oh and OP, classy, very very classy.



What you think is your business, in America you still have that luxury and others have to respect that it's your opinion and leave it at that. Counter to your opinion the fact remains, a jury of his peers found him innocent.


----------



## Zona

NLT said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this murdering bastards life is ruined forever since i think he is guilty.
> 
> I hope he gets in a cell next to OJ eventually.  We can all just sit back and watch.
> 
> Oh and OP, classy, very very classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you lose zona ...AHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Click to expand...


Wrong again.  I said he would walk.  Now we just sit back and watch his life change forever.


----------



## Zona

Staidhup said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this murdering bastards life is ruined forever since i think he is guilty.
> 
> I hope he gets in a cell next to OJ eventually.  We can all just sit back and watch.
> 
> Oh and OP, classy, very very classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think is your business, in America you still have that luxury and others have to respect that it's your opinion and leave it at that. Counter to your opinion the fact remains, a jury of his peers found him innocent.
Click to expand...


Just like OJ.  

God Bless America.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Zona said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this murdering bastards life is ruined forever since i think he is guilty.
> 
> I hope he gets in a cell next to OJ eventually.  We can all just sit back and watch.
> 
> Oh and OP, classy, very very classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you lose zona ...AHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  I said he would walk.  Now we just sit back and watch his life change forever.
Click to expand...


You weren't saying that months ago when you were using innuendo and misinformation to seek GZ's crucifixion. You said it when you knew it was all over but your crying.


----------



## Godboy

Zona said:


> I hope this murdering bastards life is ruined forever since i think he is guilty.
> 
> I hope he gets in a cell next to OJ eventually.  We can all just sit back and watch.
> 
> Oh and OP, classy, very very classy.


----------



## Noomi

America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.

Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Noomi said:


> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.



No. America is great because it has a Constitution that grants its citizens rights. GZ was found not guilty and he is entitled to all of his rights still.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upon leaving the courthouse, George Zimmerman got his gun back. Because an American citizen
> should not be without his gun! You never know what thug might come out of the wood works and attack you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your kids don't live in his neighborhood
Click to expand...


I would trust my kids with George Zimmerman. He is an honorable American.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upon leaving the courthouse, George Zimmerman got his gun back. Because an American citizen
> should not be without his gun! You never know what thug might come out of the wood works and attack you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your kids don't live in his neighborhood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would trust my kids with George Zimmerman. He is an honorable American.
Click to expand...


Just don't let them taste any rainbows around him


----------



## Noomi

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upon leaving the courthouse, George Zimmerman got his gun back. Because an American citizen
> should not be without his gun! You never know what thug might come out of the wood works and attack you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your kids don't live in his neighborhood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would trust my kids with George Zimmerman. He is an honorable American.
Click to expand...


Have him live next door and send your kids out to the store at night to buy skittles and iced tea and see what happens, then.

I dare you.


----------



## S.J.

He SHOULD get his gun back, he was found NOT GUILTY.


----------



## Noomi

S.J. said:


> He SHOULD get his gun back, he was found NOT GUILTY.



Of a violent crime involving a gun. Who is responsible if he kills someone again?


----------



## TheOldSchool

S.J. said:


> He SHOULD get his gun back, he was found NOT GUILTY.



Yea man.  He's so responsible with his gun use


----------



## S.J.

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He SHOULD get his gun back, he was found NOT GUILTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of a violent crime involving a gun. Who is responsible if he kills someone again?
Click to expand...

The jury ruled there was no crime.  You can't get that through your head, can you?


----------



## S.J.

TheOldSchool said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He SHOULD get his gun back, he was found NOT GUILTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea man.  He's so responsible with his gun use
Click to expand...

You guys in the lynch mob lost.  Deal with it.


----------



## TemplarKormac

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> He should see if Kel Tec will hire him on for product endorsements, the PF-9 clearly performs as advertised.
> 
> But first an intensive weight-loss program



And for you: Sensitivity training. Enjoy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Noomi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your kids don't live in his neighborhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would trust my kids with George Zimmerman. He is an honorable American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have him live next door and send your kids out to the store at night to buy skittles and iced tea and see what happens, then.
> 
> I dare you.
Click to expand...


They'd be fine. My kids wouldn't attack him while threatening to kill him.


----------



## TheOldSchool

S.J. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He SHOULD get his gun back, he was found NOT GUILTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea man.  He's so responsible with his gun use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys in the lynch mob lost.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...


You poor thing...

Well I suppose conservatives needed a win.  It's been a rough time for you guys


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He SHOULD get his gun back, he was found NOT GUILTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of a violent crime involving a gun. Who is responsible if he kills someone again?
Click to expand...


Thus far, George Zimmerman is "responsible" for zero deaths. So, your question is erroneous.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea man.  He's so responsible with his gun use
> 
> 
> 
> You guys in the lynch mob lost.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor thing...
> 
> Well I suppose conservatives needed a win.  It's been a rough time for you guys
Click to expand...


This is not a "conservative" issue. I guess it's a a liberal issue for racist liberals.


----------



## waltky

Good...

... now he can go back out...

... an' shoot another hoodie punk.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys in the lynch mob lost.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing...
> 
> Well I suppose conservatives needed a win.  It's been a rough time for you guys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not a "conservative" issue. I guess it's a a liberal issue for racist liberals.
Click to expand...


Sorry man I'll try to be more sensitive to your conservative feelings next time.

Namaste


----------



## S.J.

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing...
> 
> Well I suppose conservatives needed a win.  It's been a rough time for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a "conservative" issue. I guess it's a a liberal issue for racist liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry man I'll try to be more sensitive to your conservative feelings next time.
> 
> Namaste
Click to expand...

Funny how you compare Zimmerman to OJ.  I'd be willing to bet you were celebrating when they found him "not guilty".


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing...
> 
> Well I suppose conservatives needed a win.  It's been a rough time for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a "conservative" issue. I guess it's a a liberal issue for racist liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry man I'll try to be more sensitive to your conservative feelings next time.
> 
> Namaste
Click to expand...


Maybe, you should be sensitive of your own ineptitude. Just a thought. Cos the only feelings I have is pity and a bit of laughter concerning you.


----------



## TheOldSchool

S.J. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a "conservative" issue. I guess it's a a liberal issue for racist liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man I'll try to be more sensitive to your conservative feelings next time.
> 
> Namaste
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you compare Zimmerman to OJ.  I'd be willing to bet you were celebrating when they found him "not guilty".
Click to expand...


Well I was 6.  Maybe in a few years I'll learn how to appreciate a good killing


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man I'll try to be more sensitive to your conservative feelings next time.
> 
> Namaste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you compare Zimmerman to OJ.  I'd be willing to bet you were celebrating when they found him "not guilty".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I was 6.  Maybe in a few years I'll learn how to appreciate a good killing
Click to expand...


At what point has anybody in this thread appreciated a good killing? You see what you want to see. It's quite telling of your aforementioned ineptitude.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you compare Zimmerman to OJ.  I'd be willing to bet you were celebrating when they found him "not guilty".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was 6.  Maybe in a few years I'll learn how to appreciate a good killing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At what point has anybody in this thread appreciated a good killing? You see what you want to see. It's quite telling of your aforementioned ineptitude.
Click to expand...


Lol.  "You see what you want to see."


----------



## Missourian

TheOldSchool said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea man.  He's so responsible with his gun use
> 
> 
> 
> You guys in the lynch mob lost.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor thing...
> 
> Well I suppose conservatives needed a win.  It's been a rough time for you guys
Click to expand...


Zimmerman is a registered Democrat.


----------



## TemplarKormac

TheOldSchool said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man I'll try to be more sensitive to your conservative feelings next time.
> 
> Namaste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you compare Zimmerman to OJ.  I'd be willing to bet you were celebrating when they found him "not guilty".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well I was 6.*
Click to expand...


You still are.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Missourian said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys in the lynch mob lost.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing...
> 
> Well I suppose conservatives needed a win.  It's been a rough time for you guys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman is a registered Democrat.
Click to expand...


That just adds to the legend.  He's right there with Reagan now


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was 6.  Maybe in a few years I'll learn how to appreciate a good killing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what point has anybody in this thread appreciated a good killing? You see what you want to see. It's quite telling of your aforementioned ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  "You see what you want to see."
Click to expand...


You're irrelevant.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> At what point has anybody in this thread appreciated a good killing? You see what you want to see. It's quite telling of your aforementioned ineptitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  "You see what you want to see."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Okay...


----------



## skookerasbil

Noomi said:


> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.




Oh Gawd!!!

The lament of every meathead liberal..........controlled solely by their emotions. The law to them? meh........an afterthought.

You're doing it wrong........


----------



## Godboy

Its good that he got his gun back. It might come in handy... you know, for next time.


----------



## Interpol

Not every trial is definitive. 

Those who gloat now over a young man's death due to the irresponsibility of another will be pissed later when Stand Your Ground laws are abolished and other ones are amended. 

The loophole in them is plain for all of us to see now: any one of us can actually follow GZ, pick a fight with him, shoot him dead, and then go off scott-free as long as we make sure to say that we "feared for our life" when he "attacked" us. 

As long as you get him somewhere where there are no other witnesses, you can kill him and call it self-defense. 

It's wrong if it happens to Trayvon, and it's wrong if it happens to GZ, but let the morons who are gloating over his acquittal have their champagne tonight. After their hangover, they'll realize that GZ sets a pretty ugly precedent that implicates his own well-being going forward.


----------



## skookerasbil

Interpol said:


> Not every trial is definitive.
> 
> Those who gloat now over a young man's death due to the irresponsibility of another will be pissed later when Stand Your Ground laws are abolished and other ones are amended.
> 
> The loophole in them is plain for all of us to see now: any one of us can actually follow GZ, pick a fight with him, shoot him dead, and then go off scott-free as long as we make sure to say that we "feared for our life" when he "attacked" us.
> 
> As long as you get him somewhere where there are no other witnesses, you can kill him and call it self-defense.
> 
> It's wrong if it happens to Trayvon, and it's wrong if it happens to GZ, but let the morons who are gloating over his acquittal have their champagne tonight. After their hangover, they'll realize that GZ sets a pretty ugly precedent that implicates his own well-being going forward.





lefty analysis = gay

You're right......would have been far more just had the kid beat Zimmermans head to pulp on the sidewalk!!


----------



## skookerasbil

frankly, the most amazing thing about the incident is the kid was only shot once!!


----------



## ScienceRocks

God bless you George Zimmerman.

Fuck you black community!


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. America is great because it has a Constitution that grants its citizens rights. GZ was found not guilty and he is entitled to all of his rights still.
Click to expand...


A Mostly white jury finds you innocent of shooting an unarmed black boy.  

Yeah, people are going to take that really well.  

Hopefully, the Feds will file charges soon enough.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Look for a wrongful death civil lawsuit to be filed within 30 days.

In the meantime, there is absolutely nothing in the law stopping him from straping on his gun, and resumeing playing "cops and robbers" on any public street.


----------



## Sarah G

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. America is great because it has a Constitution that grants its citizens rights. GZ was found not guilty and he is entitled to all of his rights still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Mostly white jury finds you innocent of shooting an unarmed black boy.
> 
> Yeah, people are going to take that really well.
> 
> Hopefully, the Feds will file charges soon enough.
Click to expand...


It isn't boding well for those working to weaken gun laws and registrations.  The polling was 50/50 regarding people for and against acquittal in the Zimmerman case.  The outcome will have even more consequences than some are ready for.


----------



## Katzndogz

They need to change the law.  Only blacks skin qualifies a juror.


----------



## blackhawk

Zimmerman was arrested, charged, tried. and found not guilty so what is the legal basis for him not getting his gun back?


----------



## Zona

Matthew said:


> God bless you George Zimmerman.
> 
> Fuck you black community!



OJ Zimmerman will be just fine in a Vegas jail eventually.  

By the way, you sir are the perfect example of a Zimmerman supporter.  At least your honest.


----------



## beagle9

Noomi said:


> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.


Noomi, you would be surprised as to what many black & white youth are carrying or packing these days, I mean don't you watch gangland on TV ? It's a documentary about gangs in America, and these people are many in America within the communities anymore. It is exactly why so many have chosen to carry concealed these days legally, because the situation with these youth and gangs has since gotten so out of hand in America in many places, that people are arming themselves when they didn't have to before. Do you live in a bubble or something ? If so then you may have no credibility on the subject when trying to speak to it.


----------



## bodecea

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. America is great because it has a Constitution that grants its citizens rights. GZ was found not guilty and he is entitled to all of his rights still.
Click to expand...


Fla. mom gets 20 years for firing warning shots - CBS News


----------



## Sallow

Noomi said:


> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.



Actually..what they should do is follow the law..and get armed.

I am generally not for guns..but in this case..it seems like the only thing to do.


----------



## alan1

Noomi said:


> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.



Rumor has it that you have trouble parking your car http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/115980-the-usmb-coffee-shop-5218.html#post7457871 , yet you still have your car.
Every kid walking down the sidewalk is at risk because you don't know how to park.
Australia is fucked up when it hands cars to people that can't even park.


----------



## beagle9

Zona said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you George Zimmerman.
> 
> Fuck you black community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OJ Zimmerman will be just fine in a Vegas jail eventually.
> 
> By the way, you sir are the perfect example of a Zimmerman supporter.  At least your honest.
Click to expand...

Zona you MAD ?


----------



## Wry Catcher

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upon leaving the courthouse, George Zimmerman got his gun back. Because an American citizen
> should not be without his gun! You never know what thug might come out of the wood works and attack you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your kids don't live in his neighborhood
Click to expand...


I wonder *why* he would take it?


----------



## Sarah G

Zona said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you George Zimmerman.
> 
> Fuck you black community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OJ Zimmerman will be just fine in a Vegas jail eventually.
> 
> By the way, you sir are the perfect example of a Zimmerman supporter.  At least your honest.
Click to expand...


Yes, even though you're batshit crazy, you still get to walk around free and carry a gun.  Something has to be done about who are allowed to conceal carry.  Zimmerman has a history, domestic abuse, molestation, shooting an unarmed 17 yr. old.  

Something is very wrong here and laws need to be addressed.


----------



## Sarah G

Wry Catcher said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upon leaving the courthouse, George Zimmerman got his gun back. Because an American citizen
> should not be without his gun! You never know what thug might come out of the wood works and attack you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your kids don't live in his neighborhood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder *why* he would take it?
Click to expand...


Because he is still Mr. Sta Puft.


----------



## Katzndogz

Being on trial, as we have seen, doesn't mean that someone is guilty.  If they are innocent, there is no reason to deprive them of anything.


----------



## LoneLaugher

alan1 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that you have trouble parking your car http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/115980-the-usmb-coffee-shop-5218.html#post7457871 , yet you still have your car.
> Every kid walking down the sidewalk is at risk because you don't know how to park.
> Australia is fucked up when it hands cars to people that can't even park.
Click to expand...


Oh! Brilliant! We haven't heard that one before! You are an original thinker.


----------



## alan1

LoneLaugher said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that you have trouble parking your car http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/115980-the-usmb-coffee-shop-5218.html#post7457871 , yet you still have your car.
> Every kid walking down the sidewalk is at risk because you don't know how to park.
> Australia is fucked up when it hands cars to people that can't even park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brilliant!
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## whitehall

Bullshit, they don't return weapons immediately to people who are found not guilty. There is a ton of paperwork and the freaking thing is locked up in the evidence locker.


----------



## Sarah G

Sallow said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually..what they should do is follow the law..and get armed.
> 
> I am generally not for guns..but in this case..it seems like the only thing to do.
Click to expand...


My daughter was shot when she was in high school, 16 by a kid who she tried to break up with.  She's ok but it is a horrifying experience.  I went to a gun shop and got her a cannister of stuff that burns an attacker's eyes.  Maybe not tear gas but something like that.

It's hard to arm a child with stuff like guns or what I did simply because they make bad decisions playing around with things like that but it was my safest alternative.  

The best thing that can be done is to firm up gun registrations and conceal carry laws.  It's the best and the least we can do for them.


----------



## Missourian

Moral of the story...don't assault people,  because they may be armed.

It seems so simple.

Don't commit assault.

Don't commit assault.

Do not commit assault.

Anyone not getting it?

Zimmerman called the police,  Martin did not.

There is NO EVIDENCE that Zimmerman struck Martin...not one shred.

Martin struck Zimmerman.

That is the first PROVABLE violation of the law in this case.

It is NOT illegal to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.

It is NOT illegal to "get out of your car" to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.

It is NOT against the law to confront someone you believe is acting suspiciously.

It is NOT even against the law to question someone you believe is acting suspiciously.

You have NO DUTY to identify yourself to a person you believe is acting suspiciously.

Assault is a crime...usually a felony.

For the last time...DO NOT COMMIT ASSAULT.

Get it?  Got it?  Good.


----------



## Sarah G

Missourian said:


> Moral of the story...don't assault people,  because they may be armed.
> 
> It seems so simple.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Do not commit assault.
> 
> Anyone not getting it?
> 
> Zimmerman called the police,  Martin did not.
> 
> There is NO EVIDENCE that Zimmerman struck Martin...not one shred.
> 
> Martin struck Zimmerman.
> 
> That is the first PROVABLE violation of the law in this case.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to "get out of your car" to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT against the law to confront someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT even against the law to question someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> You have NO DUTY to identify yourself to a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> Assault is a crime...usually a felony.
> 
> For the last time...DO NOT COMMIT ASSAULT.
> 
> Get it?  Got it?  Good.



Better moral, don't let deranged and violent people have access to guns.


----------



## Missourian

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moral of the story...don't assault people,  because they may be armed.
> 
> It seems so simple.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Do not commit assault.
> 
> Anyone not getting it?
> 
> Zimmerman called the police,  Martin did not.
> 
> There is NO EVIDENCE that Zimmerman struck Martin...not one shred.
> 
> Martin struck Zimmerman.
> 
> That is the first PROVABLE violation of the law in this case.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to "get out of your car" to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT against the law to confront someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT even against the law to question someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> You have NO DUTY to identify yourself to a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> Assault is a crime...usually a felony.
> 
> For the last time...DO NOT COMMIT ASSAULT.
> 
> Get it?  Got it?  Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better moral, don't let deranged and violent people have access to guns.
Click to expand...


A good moral,  but not to this story.

Zimmerman was assaulted.

Zimmerman was beaten.

Zimmerman was in fear of at a minimum,  grievous bodily harm.

Zimmerman was acquitted by a jury based on a finding of justified self defense.

End of story.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> I hope this murdering bastards life is ruined forever since i think he is guilty.
> 
> I hope he gets in a cell next to OJ eventually.  We can all just sit back and watch.
> 
> Oh and OP, classy, very very classy.



Thank God we have a justice system based on looking at the evidence instead of just leaving it up to what you think.

I hope he isn't murdered by someone with your desire for vengeance.


----------



## Avatar4321

Thank God also for the Second amendment because unfortunately, Zimmerman may need to use his gun again to save his life again if people go after him in a spirit of vengeance instead of a spirit of forgiveness.


----------



## Avatar4321

Noomi said:


> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.



Only if they plan on jumping Zimmerman. Which I sincerely hope they don't.


----------



## Avatar4321

Noomi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your kids don't live in his neighborhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would trust my kids with George Zimmerman. He is an honorable American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have him live next door and send your kids out to the store at night to buy skittles and iced tea and see what happens, then.
> 
> I dare you.
Click to expand...


I'd have no problem doing that if my child was old enough to go out for things. Though I cant force the neighbors to move.

Why would I fear for my child's life?


----------



## bodecea

A fitting karma would be everyone sending Zimmerman Skittles and Ice Tea.


----------



## alan1

bodecea said:


> A fitting karma would be everyone sending Zimmerman Skittles and Ice Tea.



Would it be wrong of me if I sent the same to the Martin family?


----------



## Avatar4321

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He SHOULD get his gun back, he was found NOT GUILTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of a violent crime involving a gun. Who is responsible if he kills someone again?
Click to expand...


He is. Or the other person if it's self defense again.


----------



## Avatar4321

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moral of the story...don't assault people,  because they may be armed.
> 
> It seems so simple.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Do not commit assault.
> 
> Anyone not getting it?
> 
> Zimmerman called the police,  Martin did not.
> 
> There is NO EVIDENCE that Zimmerman struck Martin...not one shred.
> 
> Martin struck Zimmerman.
> 
> That is the first PROVABLE violation of the law in this case.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to "get out of your car" to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT against the law to confront someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT even against the law to question someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> You have NO DUTY to identify yourself to a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> Assault is a crime...usually a felony.
> 
> For the last time...DO NOT COMMIT ASSAULT.
> 
> Get it?  Got it?  Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better moral, don't let deranged and violent people have access to guns.
Click to expand...


So i guess people shouldn't be allowed to protect themselves. So if someone jumps on top of you and starts beating you against the ground, just let them.


----------



## JoeBlam

In the end it came down to a black guy who was high, out in the rain, probably looking for an easy score from a burglary.  Otherwise he'd have gotten paranoid by being followed and ran back home.   Instead he circled back and attacked the guy who was following him.  That's not normal.  That's not something a kid does.  But Trayvon was no kid...he had tattoos, he was a doper, he liked gangsta rap, he'd been caught with stolen womens jewelry, he's been looking for a pistol to carry, he'd been kicked out of school, he'd punched out a bus driver, been in at least one fight-club event, and was headed straight into a life in prison.  While Zimmerman isn't anybody you'd want your kid to turn into, he did his job as a community-watch volunteer that night.  He had the right to defend himself, and given the ferocity of the attack, to use deadly force.  It should end with the verdict.


----------



## Avatar4321

bodecea said:


> A fitting karma would be everyone sending Zimmerman Skittles and Ice Tea.



if that makes you feel better, go ahead and do it. I don't know anyone who doesn't like free food and drink.


----------



## Avatar4321

alan1 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fitting karma would be everyone sending Zimmerman Skittles and Ice Tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be wrong of me if I sent the same to the Martin family?
Click to expand...


yes. they are still mourning. Opening up the wound more would be wrong.


----------



## Katzndogz

Most of the reasons why people think Zimmerman should be found guilty are based on stuff they thought up themselves.  Since this evidence only exists in their heads, it was never seen by the jury.


----------



## Sarah G

Missourian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moral of the story...don't assault people,  because they may be armed.
> 
> It seems so simple.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Do not commit assault.
> 
> Anyone not getting it?
> 
> Zimmerman called the police,  Martin did not.
> 
> There is NO EVIDENCE that Zimmerman struck Martin...not one shred.
> 
> Martin struck Zimmerman.
> 
> That is the first PROVABLE violation of the law in this case.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to "get out of your car" to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT against the law to confront someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT even against the law to question someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> You have NO DUTY to identify yourself to a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> Assault is a crime...usually a felony.
> 
> For the last time...DO NOT COMMIT ASSAULT.
> 
> Get it?  Got it?  Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better moral, don't let deranged and violent people have access to guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A good moral,  but not to this story.
> 
> Zimmerman was assaulted.
> 
> Zimmerman was beaten.
> 
> Zimmerman was in fear of at a minimum,  grievous bodily harm.
> 
> Zimmerman was acquitted by a jury based on a finding of justified self defense.
> 
> End of story.
Click to expand...


They didn't find Georgie innocent rather not guilty.


----------



## Interpol

I hope all the ass holes gloating over the death of an unarmed teen get Zimmermaned themselves.


----------



## Yurt

Noomi said:


> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.



why?

a group of four black people beat the shit out of one white guy and pushed him into traffic that resulted in his death.  do you also believe every white guy should fear for their lives?


----------



## JoeBlam

Interpol said:


> I hope all the ass holes gloating over the death of an unarmed teen get Zimmermaned themselves.



Like you'd have been gloating about Zimmerman sentenced to be murdered in a prison?   You don't hide your racism well.


----------



## Katzndogz

Interpol said:


> I hope all the ass holes gloating over the death of an unarmed teen get Zimmermaned themselves.



An unarmed thug who attacked a man who he thought was also unarmed.  Shawn Curtiss was unarmed when he broke into a New Jersey home and beat the woman he found there.   

Here's another black guy who thought he had a right to beat up someone he THOUGHT was vulnerable.  He was wrong too.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOI5MBIe-qA]67 Year Old Man Knocks Out a BIG mouth Black Man - YouTube[/ame]

Call an ammalance.  I got it on tape, we gonna press charges.  Too bad that old guy didn't have a gun.  One less thug.


----------



## Survivalist

Zimmerman isn't in the clear yet.  Obama and Holder still want to tie him to the whippin post for being a bad cracker.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Zona said:


> I hope this murdering bastards life is ruined forever since i think he is guilty.
> 
> I hope he gets in a cell next to OJ eventually.  We can all just sit back and watch.
> 
> Oh and OP, classy, very very classy.



^ Zoned-out finds it necessary to confirm (time and again) that s/he/it is a dishonest maggot.

Well, it works.  Most of Zoned-out's posts do confirm that the filthy sock is not just a dishonest maggot, but a very sadly stupid and pathetic lying maggot at that.


----------



## Sarah G

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moral of the story...don't assault people,  because they may be armed.
> 
> It seems so simple.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Do not commit assault.
> 
> Anyone not getting it?
> 
> Zimmerman called the police,  Martin did not.
> 
> There is NO EVIDENCE that Zimmerman struck Martin...not one shred.
> 
> Martin struck Zimmerman.
> 
> That is the first PROVABLE violation of the law in this case.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to "get out of your car" to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT against the law to confront someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT even against the law to question someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> You have NO DUTY to identify yourself to a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> Assault is a crime...usually a felony.
> 
> For the last time...DO NOT COMMIT ASSAULT.
> 
> Get it?  Got it?  Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better moral, don't let deranged and violent people have access to guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So i guess people shouldn't be allowed to protect themselves. So if someone jumps on top of you and starts beating you against the ground, just let them.
Click to expand...


Right, if you're deranged and violent, you shouldn't be allowed to protect yourself.  In that instance, others would be protecting themselves against you.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better moral, don't let deranged and violent people have access to guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good moral,  but not to this story.
> 
> Zimmerman was assaulted.
> 
> Zimmerman was beaten.
> 
> Zimmerman was in fear of at a minimum,  grievous bodily harm.
> 
> Zimmerman was acquitted by a jury based on a finding of justified self defense.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't find Georgie innocent rather not guilty.
Click to expand...


He came into the trial with a presumption of innocence.  When the State persecutors failed to "prove" otherwise, the presumption of innocence became immutable.

The jury did not find him innocent.  He is forever innocent now, all the same.


----------



## JoeBlam

Katzndogz said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the ass holes gloating over the death of an unarmed teen get Zimmermaned themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An unarmed thug who attacked a man who he thought was also unarmed.  Shawn Curtiss was unarmed when he broke into a New Jersey home and beat the woman he found there.
> 
> Here's another black guy who thought he had a right to beat up someone he THOUGHT was vulnerable.  He was wrong too.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOI5MBIe-qA]67 Year Old Man Knocks Out a BIG mouth Black Man - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Call an ammalance.  I got it on tape, we gonna press charges.  Too bad that old guy didn't have a gun.  One less thug.
Click to expand...


One of my favorite UTubes and a reminder we Viet Vets still got a little somethin for somebody who messes with us.


----------



## JoeBlam

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better moral, don't let deranged and violent people have access to guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i guess people shouldn't be allowed to protect themselves. So if someone jumps on top of you and starts beating you against the ground, just let them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, if you're deranged and violent, you shouldn't be allowed to protect yourself.  In that instance, others would be protecting themselves against you.
Click to expand...


In another week or so trayGONE would have had his own pistol....he was looking to share one with another little thug....and he may have gotten Zimmy's instead of a round from it....what "kid" tells the guy who shoots him "you got it"?   Your martyr was a criminal.


----------



## sambino510

Staidhup said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this murdering bastards life is ruined forever since i think he is guilty.
> 
> I hope he gets in a cell next to OJ eventually.  We can all just sit back and watch.
> 
> Oh and OP, classy, very very classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think is your business, in America you still have that luxury and others have to respect that it's your opinion and leave it at that. Counter to your opinion the fact remains, a jury of his peers found him innocent.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure a jury of six white females qualifies as a jury of Zimmerman OR Martin's peers. However, the legality of the court's decision was sound, no matter what people feel about the decision.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Interpol said:


> Not every trial is definitive.
> 
> Those who gloat now over a young man's death due to the irresponsibility of another will be pissed later when Stand Your Ground laws are abolished and other ones are amended.
> 
> The loophole in them is plain for all of us to see now: any one of us can actually follow GZ, pick a fight with him, shoot him dead, and then go off scott-free as long as we make sure to say that we "feared for our life" when he "attacked" us.
> 
> As long as you get him somewhere where there are no other witnesses, you can kill him and call it self-defense.
> 
> It's wrong if it happens to Trayvon, and it's wrong if it happens to GZ, but let the morons who are gloating over his acquittal have their champagne tonight. After their hangover, they'll realize that GZ sets a pretty ugly precedent that implicates his own well-being going forward.



That's you're lame characterization that people are gloating over injustice. The reality is that there was no case against Zimmerman and assholes like yourself wanted to throw GZ in the clink an throw away the key b/c you want to assume he's guilty (and b/c you have your own agenda). So you're right about one thing, I'll uncork a bottle of gloat to celebrate the loss by assholes like yourself.

MF CHEERS


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skookerasbil said:


> frankly, the most amazing thing about the incident is the kid was only shot once!!



Tends to happen when a man is simply defending himself.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. America is great because it has a Constitution that grants its citizens rights. GZ was found not guilty and he is entitled to all of his rights still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mostly white jury finds you innocent of shooting an unarmed black boy.
> 
> Yeah, people are going to take that really well.
> 
> Hopefully, the Feds will file charges soon enough.
Click to expand...


So, now joeb is a full fledged racist on top of being a bigot and liar. Yup, you've taken your final step towards liberalism. Likely, long ago; but we'll celebrate it now to mark your transformation.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Katzndogz said:


> They need to change the law.  Only blacks skin qualifies a juror.



LMFAO. Liberals always sound especially stupid when you reframe their lame biases and lies.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

whitehall said:


> Bullshit, they don't return weapons immediately to people who are found not guilty. There is a ton of paperwork and the freaking thing is locked up in the evidence locker.



Did you miss the part at the end where the judge proclaimed that all evidence is to be released? If there is any paper work, it's like sign here, initial there and vuala.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Missourian said:


> Moral of the story...don't assault people,  because they may be armed.
> 
> It seems so simple.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Do not commit assault.
> 
> Anyone not getting it?
> 
> Zimmerman called the police,  Martin did not.
> 
> There is NO EVIDENCE that Zimmerman struck Martin...not one shred.
> 
> Martin struck Zimmerman.
> 
> That is the first PROVABLE violation of the law in this case.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to "get out of your car" to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT against the law to confront someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT even against the law to question someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> You have NO DUTY to identify yourself to a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> Assault is a crime...usually a felony.
> 
> For the last time...DO NOT COMMIT ASSAULT.
> 
> Get it?  Got it?  Good.



Unarmed kid shot to death, because wannabe cop doesn't like his looks.

Got it!


----------



## Missourian

Vandalshandle said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moral of the story...don't assault people,  because they may be armed.
> 
> It seems so simple.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Do not commit assault.
> 
> Anyone not getting it?
> 
> Zimmerman called the police,  Martin did not.
> 
> There is NO EVIDENCE that Zimmerman struck Martin...not one shred.
> 
> Martin struck Zimmerman.
> 
> That is the first PROVABLE violation of the law in this case.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to "get out of your car" to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT against the law to confront someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT even against the law to question someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> You have NO DUTY to identify yourself to a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> Assault is a crime...usually a felony.
> 
> For the last time...DO NOT COMMIT ASSAULT.
> 
> Get it?  Got it?  Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unarmed kid shot to death, because wannabe cop doesn't like his looks.
> 
> Got it!
Click to expand...



_17 year old suspected of felony assault killed by victim in self defense shooting._

Fixed that for ya.


----------



## S.J.

Trayvon was most likely casing the neighborhood, looking for an easy score.  Probably attacked Zimmerman because he messed up his plans.


----------



## Missourian

Interpol said:


> I hope all the ass holes gloating over the death of an unarmed teen get Zimmermaned themselves.




Who is gloating?

I get it,  you are frustrated that your narrative was dismissed by a jury.

Vent,  it's healthy,  blow off some steam.

But don't confuse defending the verdict with gloating.

I watched the entire trial,  almost every witness from opening statement to closing argument...and it was a farce from the word go.

The verdict is the correct one based on the evidence...or lack of it.

The Prosecution was just like all of you...

No evidence,  no logic,  no legal basis,  just feelings and emotion.

The felt like they knew what happened.

But the jury saw through them like they had glass heads...

...and so did everyone else that watched the trial.


----------



## skookerasbil

TheGreatGatsby said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they don't return weapons immediately to people who are found not guilty. There is a ton of paperwork and the freaking thing is locked up in the evidence locker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part at the end where the judge proclaimed that all evidence is to be released? If there is any paper work, it's like sign here, initial there and vuala.
Click to expand...



Gatsby bro.....should have seen people at the NASCAR race yeterday......all over the facility, complete strangers going up to each other and saying, "NOT GUILTY!!" and toasting each other before moving on. And to me, its  nothing about anything to do whatsoever with race.....its a celebration of poking the finger in the eye of the progressive k00ks who were falling all over themselves to make this about race instead of the law.


LOL.............lose.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgRUkyfiRYI]Atty. Mark O'Mara: Zimmerman Will Get His Gun Back, Has 'Even More Reason Now' To Carry It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi

S.J. said:


> Trayvon was most likely casing the neighborhood, looking for an easy score.  Probably attacked Zimmerman because he messed up his plans.



Lot of assumptions, but no evidence.


----------



## squeeze berry

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon was most likely casing the neighborhood, looking for an easy score.  Probably attacked Zimmerman because he messed up his plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of assumptions, but no evidence.
Click to expand...


it appears he was breaking into houses and stealing jewelry

he was caught with the goods, including wedding rings, and a long screwdriver.

Circumstantial, but telling


----------



## Toome

Zimmerman probably will never use his gun in self-defense again.  Killing someone changes things.  Ask any real combat veteran.

Zimmerman is basically screwed.  If he were ever involved in another self-defense encounter, the police might cast even more suspicion on him regardless of how clear-cut the circumstances.  That is if he shoots.  It's more likely that he will hesitate, and that hesitation will probably get him killed.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Noomi said:


> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.



He was found not guilty, Noomi.  Of course they would give him his firearm back.   Why would someone lose their 2nd amendment rights for being accused, tried and found not guilty?  That makes no sense.


----------



## JoeBlam

They have no choice now that the NAACP has demanded it...they can't risk not following through; to do so would cause OUTRAGE in the "black community".   Afterall, trayvon looked like Hussein's imaginary son:






Do they have a legal leg to stand on?  Nope.  FBI can't find a shred of evidence that Zimmy was a racist.  Does it matter?  Nope.  They'll get a trial in Orlando where they can seat a black jury.  We all saw what that means in the OJ criminal trial....it doesn't matter what the evidence is because they'll seat a judge who follows orders.

Ever wonder what slavery in reverse would look like?  You're about to.


----------



## whitehall

Payback for all those (democrat) segregationist years? Are they still going to promote the new racial category of "white hispanic"?


----------



## wavingrl

link?

as of about 9AM--Holder was at the podium and said--'we will look into it...'

those who know felt this indicated no further action

they investigated before, found nothing--at most -send another team down there and complete the forms--'nothing to see here'

shrug


----------



## JoeBlam

wavingrl said:


> link?
> 
> as of about 9AM--Holder was at the podium and said--'we will look into it...'
> 
> those who know felt this indicated no further action
> 
> they investigated before, found nothing--at most -send another team down there and complete the forms--'nothing to see here'
> 
> shrug



link to my opinion?


----------



## JoeBlam

whitehall said:


> Payback for all those (democrat) segregationist years? Are they still going to promote the new racial category of "white hispanic"?



Ah, and there's the rub.....does refiling on Zimmerman piss off their new heart throb: the mehicans?  That's why the "white hispanic" narrative was necessary.  My bet is they'll try to make it look like they're taking a shot at sending Zimmy to a certain death in prison without it looking like they're taking sides between minorities.


----------



## Katzndogz

obama cannot afford another loss.   If obama and holder pursued this and lost the effects would be catastrophic.  It would be the black eye to surpass all black eyes.   obama would be perceived to be possessed of an out of control incompetence.


----------



## wavingrl

JoeBlam said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> as of about 9AM--Holder was at the podium and said--'we will look into it...'
> 
> those who know felt this indicated no further action
> 
> they investigated before, found nothing--at most -send another team down there and complete the forms--'nothing to see here'
> 
> shrug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to my opinion?
Click to expand...


ok. I thought I had missed a bit of Breaking News.

working through my withdrawal from the News. 

carry on.


----------



## JoeBlam

Katzndogz said:


> obama cannot afford another loss.   If obama and holder pursued this and lost the effects would be catastrophic.  It would be the black eye to surpass all black eyes.   obama would be perceived to be possessed of an out of control incompetence.



Disagree.  They satisfy their base whatever another verdict would be in Orlando.  All they're waiting for is to see if the furor over the innocent verdict has staying power.  My bet is that if there are still rallies and calls for a federal trial by Friday, they'll file new charges....that makes the Sunday talk shows.   Make no mistake, they have too much invested in this to let it go.


----------



## JoeBlam

wavingrl said:


> ok. I thought I had missed a bit of Breaking News.
> 
> working through my withdrawal from the News.
> 
> carry on.


----------



## Katzndogz

JoeBlam said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama cannot afford another loss.   If obama and holder pursued this and lost the effects would be catastrophic.  It would be the black eye to surpass all black eyes.   obama would be perceived to be possessed of an out of control incompetence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree.  They satisfy their base whatever another verdict would be in Orlando.  All they're waiting for is to see if the furor over the innocent verdict has staying power.  My bet is that if there are still rallies and calls for a federal trial by Friday, they'll file new charges....that makes the Sunday talk shows.   Make no mistake, they have too much invested in this to let it go.
Click to expand...


You are considering only up to the filing of charges which will satisfy the crowds screaming for blood.  Look beyond that.  The regime cannot afford another loss and the evidence to convict based on civil rights violations is even worse than the evidence to support the state charge of murder.

obama is already thought of as a clueless incompetent.  Everything he's done has blown up in his face.   Pursuing a totally politically motivated vendetta against an innocent man will have untold results when the government loses.


----------



## JoeBlam

Katzndogz said:


> You are considering only up to the filing of charges which will satisfy the crowds screaming for blood.  Look beyond that.  The regime cannot afford another loss and the evidence to convict based on civil rights violations is even worse than the evidence to support the state charge of murder.
> 
> obama is already thought of as a clueless incompetent.  Everything he's done has blown up in his face.   Pursuing a totally politically motivated vendetta against an innocent man will have untold results when the government loses.



Seems you argue with everything I post.  YOU need to look beyond the filing of charges.  If they do so they will win with a judge and jury of their choosing....wakey wakey...they don't care about the risk of losing a trial in Orlando...they can claim they gave it the ol "Harvard-try" and change the subject.  Understand, Hussein doesn't give a shit what happens to the democrat party after he's gone....if he has the legacy he wants and Hillary gets her ass mauled, he's smiling like Diamond Jack.


----------



## Katzndogz

So far the obama legacy is one of being the big loser.   He can't afford another loss.  That's why Holder is walking back the prospect of a federal prosecution saying the grounds to bring one are limited.


----------



## JoeBlam

Katzndogz said:


> So far the obama legacy is one of being the big loser.   He can't afford another loss.  That's why Holder is walking back the prospect of a federal prosecution saying the grounds to bring one are limited.



Why rinse and repeat?  I already told you they'll win a federal case in Orlando....it's only been two days...by Friday we'll know the plan.


----------



## depotoo

considering Martin called Zimmerman a creepy white assed cracka, don't think it will get far, just as the FBI found.


----------



## JoeBlam

depotoo said:


> considering Martin called Zimmerman a creepy white assed cracka, don't think it will get far, just as the FBI found.



Holder addresses the NAACP convention tomorrow night....we'll know then.


----------



## R.C. Christian

What a stupid, politically biased, racist witch hunt used to satisfy the democrat's favorite minority. This is country is despicable.


----------



## JoeBlam

R.C. Christian said:


> What a stupid, politically biased, racist witch hunt used to satisfy the democrat's favorite minority. This is country is despicable.



This is what happens when you put a hateful minority in charge of the government machinery....they duped enough guilty whites into thinking it was "cool" to vote for Obama.  Then after 4 years of destroying any economic recovery, they didn't dare throw him out and get their bennies cut.  Catch-22.   Even taking the Senate back in 2015 won't make much difference because he'll do what he wants by Executive Order and really mess us up during his last 2 weeks with recess appointments it will take years to get rid of.  All this is possible because the public schools have churned out total morons for the past 30 years....they don't understand any of this and don't care.


----------



## Surfer

Holder is a national joke. A bad one.


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> ...after 4 years of destroying any economic recovery...



The housing market is FINALLY recovering because the private sector/investors are buying up all the cheap stuff, foreclosures, short sales etc.
This is what SHOULD have happened when the market tanked in January '09 but noooo, Hussein had to stick his big nose (and ears!) in and fck it up with bailouts, tax perks etc hindering the recovery for 4 years. 
He's stupid.


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Holder is a national joke. A bad one.



and a bad smell.....with Napolitano taking the hit for fast and furious, he doesn't have to resign...unless he's charged with perjury in front of Issa's panel....that would give Hussein no choice but to 86 him.


----------



## Misty

Katzndogz said:


> obama cannot afford another loss.   If obama and holder pursued this and lost the effects would be catastrophic.  It would be the black eye to surpass all black eyes.   obama would be perceived to be possessed of an out of control incompetence.



I agree with this but I want to add that IMHO Obama is already out of control.


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> and a bad smell.....with Napolitano taking the hit for fast and furious, he doesn't have to resign...unless he's charged with perjury in front of Issa's panel....that would give Hussein no choice but to 86 him.



Uncle Janet is another national embarrassment. What a disaster her department has been! SO many gay/lesbian scandals...


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...after 4 years of destroying any economic recovery...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The housing market is FINALLY recovering because the private sector/investors are buying up all the cheap stuff, foreclosures, short sales etc.
> This is what SHOULD have happened when the market tanked in January '09 but noooo, Hussein had to stick his big nose (and ears!) in and fck it up with bailouts, tax perks etc hindering the recovery for 4 years.
> He's stupid.
Click to expand...


A big reason for the housing mess is that those derivatives bombs still hold thousands of mortgages nobody knows what to make of.....long non-performing, do they revert back to the original owner, the bank, who owns the paper?  A lot of them went to Europe where they remain....I know of two cases in Phoenix where an investor bought a foreclosure with a "clean" title search, and it turned out the seller didn't own the property....big mess, both lost their down money.....now in district court who don't have the means to look into it so they got fleeced.


----------



## Wry Catcher

depotoo said:


> considering Martin called Zimmerman a creepy white assed cracka, don't think it will get far, just as the FBI found.



Link?  And then explain why he might make such a comment.

Then explain why GZ made his comment.

See a difference?


----------



## wavingrl

and we are back to what was reported in the AM--the news loop.

they threw in a clip of the Special Prosecutor and Prosecutor--asked for one word to describe George Zimmerman--finally Corey said 'something'--garbled. and we cut away to the WH--presentation of an award to volunteers--George HW Bush is speaking. I respect him --once he said, in reference to his own grandchildren--their mother is Hispanic--'the little brown ones' and I think there was outrage. I couldn't see the point--such a WASP--clearly some racial issues. Not that man--I still say that.

I just can't 'see' all that others do.

~~~
eta: Angela Corey called GZ a 'murderer' and prosecutor said he was 'lucky'. The explanation for murderer was because she had to believe she was correct in filing M2. 

fine. I would have to write a book and include a detailed account of how I felt every minute of the last 16 months and how long it took to recover from the experience. I assume I would be living somewhere in the Caribbean.


----------



## JoeBlam

Wry Catcher said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> considering Martin called Zimmerman a creepy white assed cracka, don't think it will get far, just as the FBI found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  And then explain why he might make such a comment.
> 
> Then explain why GZ made his comment.
> 
> See a difference?
Click to expand...


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Gardener

no, the DOJ will not be pressing any civil rights charges.


----------



## depotoo

Wry Catcher said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> considering Martin called Zimmerman a creepy white assed cracka, don't think it will get far, just as the FBI found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  And then explain why he might make such a comment.
> 
> Then explain why GZ made his comment.
> 
> See a difference?
Click to expand...


if you actually listen to Jeantel's testimony she originally said that Martin called Zimmerman creepy white cracka. When asked to repeat it she then changed it to creepy assed cracka.
start at 7:45 and listen
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XdzrBw-x8Xc]Rachel Jeantel FULL Testimony. George Zimmerman Trial - YouTube[/ame]
and what comment?  The one about those casing his neigborhood getting away with it?


----------



## Wry Catcher

JoeBlam said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> considering Martin called Zimmerman a creepy white assed cracka, don't think it will get far, just as the FBI found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  And then explain why he might make such a comment.
> 
> Then explain why GZ made his comment.
> 
> See a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?
Click to expand...


Simple.  GZ sees a black person in a hoody and tells the dispatcher, "Fucking punks, these assholes always get away" and TM sees a portly man following him in the dusk and rain, and tells someone he is being followed by, "a creepy white assed cracka".

GZ was found not guilty, I doubt many believe he was innocent.  His actions were one cause for the death of TM.  They may not have been the proximate cause, nor met the standard of "Beyond a Reasonable Doubt" to be convicted of a crime.  But the standard of proof in a civil trail is much different as we saw in the OJ civil trial and I do hope he - as did OJ - stands before a jury on a wrongful death suit.


----------



## wavingrl

Wry Catcher said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  And then explain why he might make such a comment.
> 
> Then explain why GZ made his comment.
> 
> See a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple.  GZ sees a black person in a hoody and tells the dispatcher, "Fucking punks, these assholes always get away" and TM sees a portly man following him in the dusk and rain, and tells someone he is being followed by, "a creepy white assed cracka".
> 
> GZ was found not guilty, I doubt many believe he was innocent.  His actions were one cause for the death of TM.  They may not have been the proximate cause, nor met the standard of "Beyond a Reasonable Doubt" to be convicted of a crime.  But the standard of proof in a civil trail is much different as we saw in the OJ civil trial and I do hope he - as did OJ - stands before a jury on a wrongful death suit.
Click to expand...


They, Martin family, have time--according to their attorney.

Best to wait and file after he has some $--I'd think.

I don't know about him but I would be rethinking many priorities. Working out at a gym--strength training--whatever it took to be in shape to defend myself w/o a weapon. The next time anyone saw me I would be a lean, mean fighting machine. I would be mortified to hear myself as described as weak, such poor athletic skills that I had no hope of surviving w/o using the gun.


----------



## R.C. Christian

If I were Mr Z I'd start looking for another country to live in.


----------



## depotoo

that is what is sad about this case.  He has been found not guilty, and yet due to the threatened violence, he has to continue to fear for his life, as well as his family.  This is not what the US is all about.


----------



## R.C. Christian

depotoo said:


> that is what is sad about this case.  He has been found not guilty, and yet due to the threatened violence, he has to continue to fear for his life, as well as his family.  This is not what the US is all about.



This ceased being America quite some time ago.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toome said:


> Zimmerman probably will never use his gun in self-defense again.  Killing someone changes things.  Ask any real combat veteran.
> 
> Zimmerman is basically screwed.  If he were ever involved in another self-defense encounter, the police might cast even more suspicion on him regardless of how clear-cut the circumstances.  That is if he shoots.  It's more likely that he will hesitate, and that hesitation will probably get him killed.



The police can do what they want, but no judge would allow the Trayvon Martin case into evidence. As for the psychological component, you could be right under normal circumstance. But given, the overwhelming threat of violence against him, I think he's made peace with the fact that he could have to use his gun again.


----------



## JoeBlam

Wry Catcher said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  And then explain why he might make such a comment.
> 
> Then explain why GZ made his comment.
> 
> See a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple.  GZ sees a black person in a hoody and tells the dispatcher, "Fucking punks, these assholes always get away" and TM sees a portly man following him in the dusk and rain, and tells someone he is being followed by, "a creepy white assed cracka".
> 
> GZ was found not guilty, I doubt many believe he was innocent.  His actions were one cause for the death of TM.  They may not have been the proximate cause, nor met the standard of "Beyond a Reasonable Doubt" to be convicted of a crime.  But the standard of proof in a civil trail is much different as we saw in the OJ civil trial and I do hope he - as did OJ - stands before a jury on a wrongful death suit.
Click to expand...


Yeah, except that's not what happened....if trayvon scrams home, nothing happens.  He circled back and jumped Zimmerman....tried to cave his head in....that's the facts, that's what the jury decided were the facts, so that's it.  Any civil trial will result in the little hoodlum's drugs, burglaries, fighting, racist attitude, and attempt to acquire an unregistered pistol to carry being brought into evidence.  His mother isn't going to throw her payday down that rathole.


----------



## JoeBlam

depotoo said:


> that is what is sad about this case.  He has been found not guilty, and yet due to the threatened violence, he has to continue to fear for his life, as well as his family.  This is not what the US is all about.



The only thing that can stop Holder from continuing this charade is for HIM to be indicted for perjury/lying to Congress.  If the GOP leadership has a hair on it's ass, they'll land on Holder with both feet, right now, today.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Katzndogz said:


> So far the obama legacy is one of being the big loser.   He can't afford another loss.  That's why Holder is walking back the prospect of a federal prosecution saying the grounds to bring one are limited.



The big loser?  He won two elections, didn't he?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

depotoo said:


> that is what is sad about this case.  He has been found not guilty, and yet due to the threatened violence, he has to continue to fear for his life, as well as his family.  This is not what the US is all about.



So you were outraged when Casey Anthony had to go into hiding after being found not guilty, right?


----------



## JoeBlam

Kooshdakhaa said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is what is sad about this case.  He has been found not guilty, and yet due to the threatened violence, he has to continue to fear for his life, as well as his family.  This is not what the US is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you were outraged when Casey Anthony had to go into hiding after being found not guilty, right?
Click to expand...


I was thinking about her today.  She's in much less danger than Zimmerman I'd think because blacks will actually try to kill him while she'll just get screamed at.


----------



## MikeK

Not a word from that wooden indian about the crimes of the Bush Administration or the crooked bankers and hedge-fund operatives who nearly collapsed our Economy.  But mention the word _racism_ and this worthless half-breed Wall Street puppet pops up like a _wack-a-mole_ head.  

If Obama and this Attorney-General-in-name-only, whom he appointed, thinks that demonstrating the priorities of minority community organizers above those of national importance, such as prosecuting real criminals, is the way to retain the respect and confidence of the millions of White Americans who elected you as their President, you are quite mistaken.  

Speaking for myself and, I'm quite sure, many other White former Obama-supporters I can assuure you your revealed priories have worked in contrast with their intended objective.  Even if the Trayvon Martin shooting was indeed a racist action -- where were you and the wooden indian in the matters of the illegal invasion of Iraq, the torturing at Abu Ghraib, the criminal actions of Wall Street and the banks?  Were these crimes, which collectively have severely damaged and nearly ruined our Nation, not worthy of your Executive attention, investigation, and prosecution?


----------



## MikeK

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far the obama legacy is one of being the big loser.   He can't afford another loss.  That's why Holder is walking back the prospect of a federal prosecution saying the grounds to bring one are limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big loser?  He won two elections, didn't he?
Click to expand...

He did indeed.  And now he's showing his true colors.


----------



## depotoo

Kooshdakhaa said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is what is sad about this case.  He has been found not guilty, and yet due to the threatened violence, he has to continue to fear for his life, as well as his family.  This is not what the US is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you were outraged when Casey Anthony had to go into hiding after being found not guilty, right?
Click to expand...


I did not follow that case.


----------



## JoeBlam

MikeK said:


> Not a word from that wooden indian about the crimes of the Bush Administration or the crooked bankers and hedge-fund operatives who nearly collapsed our Economy.  But mention the word _racism_ and this worthless half-breed Wall Street puppet pops up like a _wack-a-mole_ head.
> 
> If Obama and this Attorney-General-in-name-only, whom he appointed, thinks that demonstrating the priorities of minority community organizers above those of national importance, such as prosecuting real criminals, is the way to retain the respect and confidence of the millions of White Americans who elected you as their President, you are quite mistaken.
> 
> Speaking for myself and, I'm quite sure, many other White former Obama-supporters I can assuure you your revealed priories have worked in contrast with their intended objective.  Even if the Trayvon Martin shooting was indeed a racist action -- where were you and the wooden indian in the matters of the illegal invasion of Iraq, the torturing at Abu Ghraib, the criminal actions of Wall Street and the banks?  Were these crimes, which collectively have severely damaged and nearly ruined our Nation, not worthy of your Executive attention, investigation, and prosecution?



I'll take a shot at your points....

First the invasion of Iraq was not only "legal" in terms of Congressional approval, but it also had UN approval...surely you haven't forgotten that....you can quibble about the fine print but the invasion was legal.

The "torture at Abu Ghraib" was terror suspects being humilitated, not tortured.  If you were schooled in UCMJ protocols, you'd know that a subject must suffer physical injury to be classified as a victim of torture.  Nobody at that prison was injured by design, one may have suffocated on his own vomit, but that's to be expected in such a setting on occasion.  Were there fights with guards?  Yep.  Were inmates injured from those fights?  Yep.  But there was no systematic torture, nor was it endemic of the other Iraq holding cells for these killers.  If a male general had been in charge of that prison it never would have happened.  The female general was physically afraid to venture down into the tombs.

As to the Wall Street ripoffs....I agree completely...Certain bankers should have been perp-walked into paddy wagons.  Certain mortgage giants and investment firms CEOs such as Goldman and Morgan Stanley should have been indicted and their companies closed.  AIG should have been divided into 3 different companies.  Why didn't Obama do anything to any of them?  That's the question you have to ask yourself....he said he would, then after the big summit in the WH, they walked out laughing and gave him campaign funds.  Is that what you voted for?


----------



## daveman

JoeBlam said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> considering Martin called Zimmerman a creepy white assed cracka, don't think it will get far, just as the FBI found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  And then explain why he might make such a comment.
> 
> Then explain why GZ made his comment.
> 
> See a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?
Click to expand...

Fly Catcher is merely parroting the standard leftist talking point:  Zimmerman is racist.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Wry Catcher said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?  And then explain why he might make such a comment.
> 
> Then explain why GZ made his comment.
> 
> See a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple.  GZ sees a black person in a hoody and tells the dispatcher, "Fucking punks, these assholes always get away" and TM sees a portly man following him in the dusk and rain, and tells someone he is being followed by, "a creepy white assed cracka".
> 
> GZ was found not guilty, I doubt many believe he was innocent.  His actions were one cause for the death of TM.  They may not have been the proximate cause, nor met the standard of "Beyond a Reasonable Doubt" to be convicted of a crime.  But the standard of proof in a civil trail is much different as we saw in the OJ civil trial and I do hope he - as did OJ - stands before a jury on a wrongful death suit.
Click to expand...


Already been cited several times in other threads under Florida law Zimmerman can not be charged in civil court. He was found not guilty of murder in a self defense case, Florida law specifically states under those circumstances no civil case can follow.


----------



## Skull Pilot

This was not a federal case.  The fucking feds need to stay out of it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

wavingrl said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.  GZ sees a black person in a hoody and tells the dispatcher, "Fucking punks, these assholes always get away" and TM sees a portly man following him in the dusk and rain, and tells someone he is being followed by, "a creepy white assed cracka".
> 
> GZ was found not guilty, I doubt many believe he was innocent.  His actions were one cause for the death of TM.  They may not have been the proximate cause, nor met the standard of "Beyond a Reasonable Doubt" to be convicted of a crime.  But the standard of proof in a civil trail is much different as we saw in the OJ civil trial and I do hope he - as did OJ - stands before a jury on a wrongful death suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They, Martin family, have time--according to their attorney.
> 
> Best to wait and file after he has some $--I'd think.
> 
> I don't know about him but I would be rethinking many priorities. Working out at a gym--strength training--whatever it took to be in shape to defend myself w/o a weapon. The next time anyone saw me I would be a lean, mean fighting machine. I would be mortified to hear myself as described as weak, such poor athletic skills that I had no hope of surviving w/o using the gun.
Click to expand...


He got his weapon back.


----------



## Wry Catcher

depotoo said:


> that is what is sad about this case.  He has been found not guilty, and yet due to the threatened violence, he has to continue to fear for his life, as well as his family.  This is not what the US is all about.



Apparently it is.  When a 17 year old goes to a store to buy candy and an ice tea and doesn't come home alive there is something very wrong with the American Dream.


----------



## Smilebong

JoeBlam said:


> They have no choice now that the NAACP has demanded it...they can't risk not following through; to do so would cause OUTRAGE in the "black community".   Afterall, trayvon looked like Hussein's imaginary son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have a legal leg to stand on?  Nope.  FBI can't find a shred of evidence that Zimmy was a racist.  Does it matter?  Nope.  They'll get a trial in Orlando where they can seat a black jury.  We all saw what that means in the OJ criminal trial....it doesn't matter what the evidence is because they'll seat a judge who follows orders.
> 
> Ever wonder what slavery in reverse would look like?  You're about to.



This whole thing with Holder going on tv is making me sick.


What about all the inter-racial violence in Chicago daily?


----------



## Gardener

There is no evidence that Zimmerman killed Martin because Martin was black.

DOJ won't be filing any civil rights charges.


----------



## Wry Catcher

JoeBlam said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.  GZ sees a black person in a hoody and tells the dispatcher, "Fucking punks, these assholes always get away" and TM sees a portly man following him in the dusk and rain, and tells someone he is being followed by, "a creepy white assed cracka".
> 
> GZ was found not guilty, I doubt many believe he was innocent.  His actions were one cause for the death of TM.  They may not have been the proximate cause, nor met the standard of "Beyond a Reasonable Doubt" to be convicted of a crime.  But the standard of proof in a civil trail is much different as we saw in the OJ civil trial and I do hope he - as did OJ - stands before a jury on a wrongful death suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, except that's not what happened....  [I'm sorry, I didn't know you were on scene and witnessed the entire episode] if trayvon scrams home, nothing happens.  He circled back and jumped Zimmerman....tried to cave his head in....that's the facts, [that's the theory of the defense] that's what the jury decided were the facts, so that's it.  Any civil trial will result in the little hoodlum's drugs, burglaries, fighting, racist attitude, and attempt to acquire an unregistered pistol to carry being brought into evidence. [None of that is relevant]  His mother isn't going to throw her payday down that rathole.
Click to expand...


I won't judge TM's mother and neither should you.  If that cream buff had killed my unarmed 17 year old I would have been the one on trial, and GZ would have been in the ground.


----------



## daveman

Wry Catcher said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is what is sad about this case.  He has been found not guilty, and yet due to the threatened violence, he has to continue to fear for his life, as well as his family.  This is not what the US is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is.  When a 17 year old goes to a store to buy candy and an ice tea and doesn't come home alive there is something very wrong with the American Dream.
Click to expand...


_Pssst!_  The American Dream has nothing to do with Purple Drank, pot, and illegal guns.


----------



## daveman

Wry Catcher said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.  GZ sees a black person in a hoody and tells the dispatcher, "Fucking punks, these assholes always get away" and TM sees a portly man following him in the dusk and rain, and tells someone he is being followed by, "a creepy white assed cracka".
> 
> GZ was found not guilty, I doubt many believe he was innocent.  His actions were one cause for the death of TM.  They may not have been the proximate cause, nor met the standard of "Beyond a Reasonable Doubt" to be convicted of a crime.  But the standard of proof in a civil trail is much different as we saw in the OJ civil trial and I do hope he - as did OJ - stands before a jury on a wrongful death suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, except that's not what happened....  [I'm sorry, I didn't know you were on scene and witnessed the entire episode] if trayvon scrams home, nothing happens.  He circled back and jumped Zimmerman....tried to cave his head in....that's the facts, [that's the theory of the defense] that's what the jury decided were the facts, so that's it.  Any civil trial will result in the little hoodlum's drugs, burglaries, fighting, racist attitude, and attempt to acquire an unregistered pistol to carry being brought into evidence. [None of that is relevant]  His mother isn't going to throw her payday down that rathole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't judge TM's mother and neither should you.  If that cream buff had killed my unarmed 17 year old I would have been the one on trial, and GZ would have been in the ground.
Click to expand...

And unlike Zimmerman, you would have been guilty of murder.


----------



## Jackson

Wry Catcher said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is what is sad about this case.  He has been found not guilty, and yet due to the threatened violence, he has to continue to fear for his life, as well as his family.  This is not what the US is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is.  When a 17 year old goes to a store to buy candy and an ice tea and doesn't come home alive there is something very wrong with the American Dream.
Click to expand...


Look, there was problems with Zimmerman's behavior and Martins behavior that left M dead.  I did not agree with the verdict, but I agree with our justice system.  He was tried and acquitted.  End of story.

There should be no more reaching to punish this man in court.  His life will be hell where ever he goes, what ever job he gets, anyplace he wants to live, someone will be there pointing at him and he'll be watching his back.  Let it go.  Live your own life and let him be.


----------



## skookerasbil

Letting your emotions rule your life is gay.

Anybody who supports civil charges against Zimmerman means either:

1) You're a complete moron.

2) You have pronounced/mental case levels of white guilt.

3) You are a racist.


The FBI had 17 months to come up with something on this guy and got......fucking *ZERO*.


What I want to know is, how do progressives live for decades and never have it dawn on them that shit happens in this world. There is no such thing in this world as a solution for everything! How the fuck do you somehow get through life and not get this memo somewhere along the way? If nothing else, its fascinating.

Oh ps.....the law is the law. Thats why they call it the law. If you hate the laws of the land.......move. You have the blessings of myself and scores of millions of others who do get it.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## Wry Catcher

daveman said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, except that's not what happened....  [I'm sorry, I didn't know you were on scene and witnessed the entire episode] if trayvon scrams home, nothing happens.  He circled back and jumped Zimmerman....tried to cave his head in....that's the facts, [that's the theory of the defense] that's what the jury decided were the facts, so that's it.  Any civil trial will result in the little hoodlum's drugs, burglaries, fighting, racist attitude, and attempt to acquire an unregistered pistol to carry being brought into evidence. [None of that is relevant]  His mother isn't going to throw her payday down that rathole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't judge TM's mother and neither should you.  If that cream buff had killed my unarmed 17 year old I would have been the one on trial, and GZ would have been in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And unlike Zimmerman, you would have been guilty of murder.
Click to expand...


And unlike Zimmerman I wouldn't claim self defense.  I'd stand before a jury and admit what I did and why.


----------



## mudwhistle

As I drove from my neighborhood -- a gentrified enclave encapsulated by "the hood" -- to the airport to get to DC, I didn't see any dead white people lying in the streets. Nor did I see any burned out Lexus' or Mercedes, as I approached what Joe Biden would describe as "the white sections of my town."

The failing media dinosaurs will have to survive off the ginned up news cycle of the not guilty verdict. Give it another week and this story will end up where it should have been all along...on page 16 of the local section. But you have to hand it to the media; they did get a lot of mileage out of a non-story.

When I arrived in DC, I learned of a riot in Oakland, and have seen videos of young blacks, men mostly threatening to "do something," amazed at their enthusiasm for vandalism and mayhem, but not to get a job or take care of their out-of-wedlock children.

I can only imagine what they and Obama are dreaming up next to keep American's minds off our real problems, and black Liberals from owning up to theirs? Will we discover that Kanye West has another love-child? Will Jay-Z come out with a Trayvon fashion line...or gay!?

Well now we have it. Obama's Department of Injustice is being asked to step into this case by the race-baiting NAACP, because as was proven by a jury of Zimmerman's peers: This shooting was not about race.

I do know that the Left will inevitably find a way to capitalize on all of this. It's hard to believe that those who claim to detest capitalism are so freakishly great at it. Will they report on the ridiculous notion of taking this case to the Department of Justice, a waste of even more taxpayer dollars? Of course not.

The media no longer waits for the news, it manufactures it. And why not, when you have the Obama administration, a beast that needs its minions. Why showcase the real, non-racial America, when there is so much potential to foment racial tension.

Read more: Blog: Zimmerman's Civil Rights
Follow us: [MENTION=20123]American[/MENTION]Thinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook​


----------



## dilloduck

Wry Catcher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't judge TM's mother and neither should you.  If that cream buff had killed my unarmed 17 year old I would have been the one on trial, and GZ would have been in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> And unlike Zimmerman, you would have been guilty of murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And unlike Zimmerman I wouldn't claim self defense.  I'd stand before a jury and admit what I did and why.
Click to expand...


Are you proud of your stupidity ?


----------



## skookerasbil

Wry Catcher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't judge TM's mother and neither should you.  If that cream buff had killed my unarmed 17 year old I would have been the one on trial, and GZ would have been in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> And unlike Zimmerman, you would have been guilty of murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And unlike Zimmerman I wouldn't claim self defense.  I'd stand before a jury and admit what I did and why.
Click to expand...




Well now......we're all real proud of ya s0n!!!


I went and ordered me a couple of these t-shirts today.........







If anybody else who is not ruled by their emotions is interested, you can get them at cafepress......


----------



## Katzndogz

Holder can file charged and get a conviction if he gets out of disguise and fabricates a whole new case.  Hire witnesses to say they heard Zimmerman brag about killing black kids.  Pay another to say that he heard Z make a racial slur right before he pulled the trigger.  With a hand picked judge and a specifically screened jury, sure he can het a conviction.  

On the real facts, no.  He shouldn't bother bringing this case.  I think he will find a way to wiggle out.

He will wait until people fix on a new outrage and put the press release in small type on page 18.


----------



## Wry Catcher

dilloduck said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And unlike Zimmerman, you would have been guilty of murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And unlike Zimmerman I wouldn't claim self defense.  I'd stand before a jury and admit what I did and why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you proud of your stupidity ?
Click to expand...


Are you proud of being an asshole, and dumb as a box of hammers?

I suppose you don't have kids, and that's probably good for society.  Fuck with me, fine; fuck with my family, not fine.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Scumbag Holder is just trying to appease his marxist black friends.


----------



## daveman

Wry Catcher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't judge TM's mother and neither should you.  If that cream buff had killed my unarmed 17 year old I would have been the one on trial, and GZ would have been in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> And unlike Zimmerman, you would have been guilty of murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And unlike Zimmerman I wouldn't claim self defense.  I'd stand before a jury and admit what I did and why.
Click to expand...

Despite your leftist programming, a jury of his peers determined Zimmerman DID defend himself.

Your endless bitching, moaning, butthurt, and internet tough guy bullshit will do absolutely nothing to change that basic fact.


----------



## Rozman

The Obama administration needs a win in this big time.
They need to avenge Obama's imaginary son.


----------



## Smilebong

Of course he will. he has to stay in the media's eye.

During MSNBC's 11 am hour, above a chyron that read, "More Marches, Protests Planned in Coming Days, Weeks," MSNBC anchor Al Sharpton said that he and his National Action Network are "mobilizing" protests in 100 cities. Sharpton made clear that the protests were meant to pressure the Justice Department into taking legal action against George Zimmerman:
Well, I certainly think it is going to be on those that now feel that this verdict makes a lot of people vulnerable. The reason that people in the civil rights community, including [Sharpton's] National Action Network, is talking about these hundred cities that we're mobilizing this weekend, is not just questioning a verdict but, saying a precedent is now set where the Justice Department must come in[.]

NBC's Sharpton was one of the first people to turn the shooting death of teenager Trayvon Martin into a national news story back in March of last year. In the run up to the trial this year, Sharpton has used his primetime MSNBC program, "Politics Nation," to demand Zimmerman be convicted. 


NBC's Sharpton Plans Protests In 100 Cities


----------



## whitehall

Unrepentant anti-Semite Al Sharpton is responsible for organizing at least two riots that ended in arson and death. Only people who are insane with hatred would follow him.


----------



## daveman

Wry Catcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> And unlike Zimmerman I wouldn't claim self defense.  I'd stand before a jury and admit what I did and why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you proud of your stupidity ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you proud of being an asshole, and dumb as a box of hammers?
> 
> I suppose you don't have kids, and that's probably good for society.  Fuck with me, fine; fuck with my family, not fine.
Click to expand...

Well, THAT'S certainly not the Official Approved Progressive Opinion, which frowns upon defending your family with anything more deadly than a strongly-worded letter to the editor.


----------



## deltex1

If Al comes to Texas we will welcome him with open "arms".


----------



## mudwhistle

Rozman said:


> The Obama administration needs a win in this big time.
> They need to avenge Obama's imaginary son.



Maybe he can bribe the Nobel Committee again. 

Maybe a Grammy.

Maybe an Academy Award.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Protests for what? What more can be done? This can ONLY be to INCITE VIOLENCE.


----------



## Rozman

Sharpton needs to make it all about Sharpton.
He thrives on stirring up his base.


----------



## Katzndogz

Al will stop his protests as soon as he's paid off.


----------



## skookerasbil

Wry Catcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> And unlike Zimmerman I wouldn't claim self defense.  I'd stand before a jury and admit what I did and why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you proud of your stupidity ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you proud of being an asshole, and dumb as a box of hammers?
> 
> I suppose you don't have kids, and that's probably good for society.  Fuck with me, fine; fuck with my family, not fine.
Click to expand...



s0n......got  flash for ya......you can piss and moan and bore everybody with your perception of reality and hate America 20-20 hindsight. Nobody cares........

At the end of the day, Zman has his gun back and is likely throwing back a few cold ones after this charade...........oh, and of course, celebrating.......


----------



## OriginalShroom

My wife is very happy that none of the protests are happing here.

I am having a T-Shirt made, and I hate wearing T-Shirts in general, that says "George Z. - Hero"

I would be out in front of the protestors wearing that shirt carrying a sign saying "Why march in honor of a Wannabe Thug?"


----------



## Rozman

Sharpton will use whatever is neccessary to promote.....Sharpton


----------



## mudwhistle

skookerasbil said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you proud of your stupidity ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you proud of being an asshole, and dumb as a box of hammers?
> 
> I suppose you don't have kids, and that's probably good for society.  Fuck with me, fine; fuck with my family, not fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> s0n......got  flash for ya......you can piss and moan and bore everybody with your perception of reality and hate America 20-20 hindsight. Nobody cares........
> 
> At the end of the day, Zman has his gun back and is likely throwing back a few cold ones after this charade...........oh, and of course, celebrating.......
Click to expand...


Sucks to be you.

How does it feel to lose????

I haven't heard this much whining since the 2000 election.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Looks like you guys have figured the guy out.


----------



## Warrior102

Here's my opinion regarding the "Reverend" Sharpton...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRPQSxp25z4]The Groove Tube - Brown 25 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

deltex1 said:


> If Al comes to Texas we will welcome him with open "arms".



Good ol' fashion lynchin', eh?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Seriously, where the fuck are you liberals?

http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/22/us/georgia-baby-killed


----------



## LoneLaugher

Is there even a single post here at USMB.......ever.......written by a liberal or a progressive that promotes, shows admiration for or otherwise shows support for Al Sharpton? 

Nobody cares. Unlike nutter assholes like Beck, Limbaugh, Hannity and Palin.......liberals don't idolize assholes just because they are liberal. 

Find a new hobby, dummies. Banging on Sharpton is a waste of your time. We just do not care.


----------



## LoneLaugher

TemplarKormac said:


> Seriously, where the fuck are you liberals?
> 
> Baby shot dead in stroller; 2 Georgia teens charged - CNN.com



The shooters were arrested and charged. No problemo, dummy.


----------



## Papageorgio

Why doesn't Sharpton care about the hundreds of other murders that go on each and every year? Why does just this one bother him? What is so special about a Hispanic-Jew, why does he hat this one person so much? Why does he not care about other's lives?


----------



## Smilebong

LoneLaugher said:


> Is there even a single post here at USMB.......ever.......written by a liberal or a progressive that promotes, shows admiration for or otherwise shows support for Al Sharpton?
> 
> Nobody cares. Unlike nutter assholes like Beck, Limbaugh, Hannity and Palin.......liberals don't idolize assholes just because they are liberal.
> 
> Find a new hobby, dummies. Banging on Sharpton is a waste of your time. We just do not care.



He would not be in the news if no one listened to him.


----------



## dilloduck

LoneLaugher said:


> Is there even a single post here at USMB.......ever.......written by a liberal or a progressive that promotes, shows admiration for or otherwise shows support for Al Sharpton?
> 
> Nobody cares. Unlike nutter assholes like Beck, Limbaugh, Hannity and Palin.......liberals don't idolize assholes just because they are liberal.
> 
> Find a new hobby, dummies. Banging on Sharpton is a waste of your time. We just do not care.



---they will be following him screaming racist bullshit.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Papageorgio said:


> Why doesn't Sharpton care about the hundreds of other murders that go on each and every year? Why does just this one bother him? What is so special about a Hispanic-Jew, why does he hat this one person so much? Why does he not care about other's lives?



I'll bet if you think on it for a minute, you can answer your own questions.


----------



## OKTexas

All the race baiters will be in full divisionist mode for a month or two trying to keep themselves relevant. Eventually it will die down. Hopefully not too many will die in the process.


----------



## LoneLaugher

OKTexas said:


> All the race baiters will be in full divisionist mode for a month or two trying to keep themselves relevant. Eventually it will die down. Hopefully not too many will die in the process.



Die? Are you still hoping for violence? What is wrong with you?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

In an interview with his lawyers it was revealed that he not only took a young black lady to the prom but he was mentoring two black boys just prior to this incident.

Secondly why is he considered white when he has as much white in his blood as obama yet obama is considered black?

All the focus on race is irritating to say the least. Black children are killed EVERY DAMN DAY at the hand of another black so why the fuck is this situation special.


----------



## squeeze berry

Sallow said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Al comes to Texas we will welcome him with open "arms".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good ol' fashion lynchin', eh?
Click to expand...


correct, 

that's what you , the NAACP, NBPP, Jesse and Al want for GZ


----------



## The2ndAmendment

He also lead a campaign against the local police for brutally murdering a black homeless man.


----------



## The T

Grampa Murked U said:


> In an interview with his lawyers it was revealed that he not only took a young black lady to the prom but he was mentoring two black boys just prior to this incident.
> 
> Secondly why is he considered white when he has as much white in his blood as obama yet obama is considered black?
> 
> All the focus on race is irritating to say the least. Black children are killed EVERY DAMN DAY at the hand of another black so why the fuck is this situation special.


 Leave it to the left, the media and the supposed 'Reverends'...to play the dog-eared race card for the sake of politics, agenda, social manipulation and division. I'm frankly tired of the whole lot of them.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The2ndAmendment said:


> He also lead a campaign against the local police for brutally murdering a black homeless man.



I heard that too but it doesn't fit the narrative of the race baiting jackasses among us.


----------



## mudwhistle

Grampa Murked U said:


> In an interview with his lawyers it was revealed that he not only took a young black lady to the prom but he was mentoring two black boys just prior to this incident.
> 
> Secondly why is he considered white when he has as much white in his blood as obama yet obama is considered black?
> 
> All the focus on race is irritating to say the least. Black children are killed EVERY DAMN DAY at the hand of another black so why the fuck is this situation special.



Democrats aren't afraid to be hypocrites.


----------



## squeeze berry

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the fuck are you liberals?
> 
> Baby shot dead in stroller; 2 Georgia teens charged - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters were arrested and charged. No problemo, dummy.
Click to expand...


so was GZ and he was acquitted but you still want him lynched, dummy


----------



## The Professor

Grampa Murked U said:


> In an interview with his lawyers it was revealed that he not only took a young black lady to the prom but he was mentoring two black boys just prior to this incident.
> 
> Secondly why is he considered white when he has as much white in his blood as obama yet obama is considered black?
> 
> All the focus on race is irritating to say the least. Black children are killed EVERY DAMN DAY at the hand of another black so why the fuck is this situation special.



You are correct, but there is even more evidence that Zimmerman is not a racist.  Please read the post I wrote at the following link:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...hen-i-m-the-queen-of-england.html#post7532616


----------



## OKTexas

LoneLaugher said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the race baiters will be in full divisionist mode for a month or two trying to keep themselves relevant. Eventually it will die down. Hopefully not too many will die in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die? Are you still hoping for violence? What is wrong with you?
Click to expand...


Dumbass there has already been violence and you can bet with all the bullshit being spewed by sharpton, jackson and others there will be more. So far no one has died, but that is subject to change. If I were a shop owner in Oakland and those folks tried to destroy my business you can bet your ass some would get shot.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The Professor said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an interview with his lawyers it was revealed that he not only took a young black lady to the prom but he was mentoring two black boys just prior to this incident.
> 
> Secondly why is he considered white when he has as much white in his blood as obama yet obama is considered black?
> 
> All the focus on race is irritating to say the least. Black children are killed EVERY DAMN DAY at the hand of another black so why the fuck is this situation special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, but there is even more evidence that Zimmerman is not a racist.  Please read the post I wrote at the following link:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...hen-i-m-the-queen-of-england.html#post7532616
Click to expand...


Good thread. Mostly ignored by the left of course


----------



## OriginalShroom

There has already been violence, people hurt by poor innocent black youths who were shouting "This is for Trayvon".

Witness claims youths yelled 'this is for Trayvon' in beating - baltimoresun.com


----------



## velvtacheeze

Why did he call the police? Racism. I refuse to believe anything else.  There were many documented examples of Zimmerman calling the police whenever a black person was in the neighborhood committing acts of blatant walking while not being recognized by George Zimmerman, self-appointed hero.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

velvtacheeze said:


> Why did he call the police? Racism. I refuse to believe anything else.  There were many documented examples of Zimmerman calling the police whenever a black person was in the neighborhood committing acts of blatant walking while not being recognized by George Zimmerman, self-appointed hero.



Convincing. GZ called the police when he saw blacks in his neighborhood,  which by the way is full of minorities. Not to mention had been burglarized repeatedly by BLACKS.

God you're such a narrow minded fool.


----------



## TemplarKormac

velvtacheeze said:


> Why did he call the police? Racism. I refuse to believe anything else.  There were many documented examples of Zimmerman calling the police whenever a black person was in the neighborhood committing acts of blatant walking while not being recognized by George Zimmerman, self-appointed hero.



LOL

You know good and well that he didn't profile blacks in his calls. IN 50 CALLS TO THE POLICE NO MORE THAN 10 WERE BLACK.

Idiot.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Grampa Murked U said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he call the police? Racism. I refuse to believe anything else.  There were many documented examples of Zimmerman calling the police whenever a black person was in the neighborhood committing acts of blatant walking while not being recognized by George Zimmerman, self-appointed hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convincing. GZ called the police when he saw blacks in his neighborhood,  which by the way is full of minorities. Not to mention had been burglarized repeatedly by BLACKS.
> 
> God you're such a narrow minded fool.
Click to expand...


He has to have a mind to be narrow minded.


----------



## velvtacheeze

TemplarKormac said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he call the police? Racism. I refuse to believe anything else.  There were many documented examples of Zimmerman calling the police whenever a black person was in the neighborhood committing acts of blatant walking while not being recognized by George Zimmerman, self-appointed hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You know good and well that he didn't profile blacks in his calls. IN 50 CALLS TO THE POLICE NO MORE THAN 10 WERE BLACK.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Yes, he has a long history of calling the  police too often on non-criminal activity, including 10 blacks too many.


----------



## GWV5903

LoneLaugher said:


> Is there even a single post here at USMB.......ever.......written by a liberal or a progressive that promotes, shows admiration for or otherwise shows support for Al Sharpton?
> 
> Nobody cares. Unlike nutter assholes like Beck, Limbaugh, Hannity and Palin.......liberals don't idolize assholes just because they are liberal.
> 
> Find a new hobby, dummies. *Banging on Sharpton is a waste of your time.* We just do not care.



It got a rise out of you...

Funny how it works?


----------



## velvtacheeze

Grampa Murked U said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he call the police? Racism. I refuse to believe anything else.  There were many documented examples of Zimmerman calling the police whenever a black person was in the neighborhood committing acts of blatant walking while not being recognized by George Zimmerman, self-appointed hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convincing. GZ called the police when he saw blacks in his neighborhood,  which by the way is full of minorities. Not to mention had been burglarized repeatedly by BLACKS.
> 
> God you're such a narrow minded fool.
Click to expand...


Being repeatedly burglarized by blacks is not a good enough reason to call the cops on Trayvon for walking down the road.


----------



## Staidhup

Would somebody put a cork in Al's mouth, better yet shove it down his tax cheating anti semitic throat.


----------



## dilloduck

velvtacheeze said:


> Why did he call the police? Racism. *I refuse to believe anything else.*  There were many documented examples of Zimmerman calling the police whenever a black person was in the neighborhood committing acts of blatant walking while not being recognized by George Zimmerman, self-appointed hero.




There ya go. That says it all.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012. 

Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com

Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?


----------



## velvtacheeze

dilloduck said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he call the police? Racism. *I refuse to believe anything else.*  There were many documented examples of Zimmerman calling the police whenever a black person was in the neighborhood committing acts of blatant walking while not being recognized by George Zimmerman, self-appointed hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go. That says it all.
Click to expand...


If it wasn't racism, then what was the reason for the call to the police?  There certainly was no legitimate reason for it.  Zimmerman witnessed Trayvon committing all of zero crimes while he was on the phone.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

velvtacheeze said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he call the police? Racism. I refuse to believe anything else.  There were many documented examples of Zimmerman calling the police whenever a black person was in the neighborhood committing acts of blatant walking while not being recognized by George Zimmerman, self-appointed hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convincing. GZ called the police when he saw blacks in his neighborhood,  which by the way is full of minorities. Not to mention had been burglarized repeatedly by BLACKS.
> 
> God you're such a narrow minded fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being repeatedly burglarized by blacks is not a good enough reason to call the cops on Trayvon for walking down the road.
Click to expand...


Calling the police is now a racial event?


----------



## Connery

*Moved to proper forum*


----------



## TemplarKormac

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...eaten-in-mississippi-this-is-for-trayvon.html


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Connery said:


> *Moved to proper forum*



Along with the other 500 Zimmerman threads? 


Oops, guess not


----------



## Kondor3

If this is all true, then, somehow, I'm not surprised...

Both Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson Sr are refugees from the 1960s...

Back in the heyday of the legitimate Civil Rights Movement, and the years just beyond...

Neither have been terribly relevant for many years now...

Both of them have been bad-jokes and laughing-stocks for many years now...

It's not terribly difficult to Rabble Rouse...

And both of them are rated as Expert Class in such bull$hit tactics...

It is because of them that the country found itself facing a nasty racial divide once again...

Because *THEY* inflamed the passions of Blacks, which, in turn, triggered a backlash of passion by Whites, Hispanics, etc...

Hopefully, someday soon, their own Black Folk will start throwing eggs at them on the podium...

Once they come to realize how they've been played by Al and Jesse, that is...

But, hey... keep whipping-up the Folk and you keep yourself relevant and in-the-money and fat and happy...

One consolation is that Father Time is catching-up with both of them... quickly... they'll be off-the-scope soon enough, now...


----------



## Staidhup

If the black community doesn't have a clue as to why they are stuck where they are maybe its time to they reevaluate their leadership.


----------



## dilloduck

Staidhup said:


> If the black community doesn't have a clue as to why they are stuck where they are maybe its time to they reevaluate their leadership.



There are plenty of white bleeding heart liberals who would love the job.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Illiterate sharpton stirring up the natives...........what mindless degenerate


----------



## TemplarKormac

Liberals? Hello? Anyone?


----------



## skookerasbil

blah......blah......blah........

Only thing that matters s0ns.........









And let me say this.......when it was announced that the first thing that happened is Zman got his gun back, tens of millions of Americans laughed their balls off!!!!


----------



## Sunshine

You're gonna be waiting a LOOOOOOOOOOONG time for the black Sarass, the black JoeB, and the black Ratti to respond to this.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

skookerasbil said:


> blah......blah......blah........
> 
> Only thing that matters s0ns.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let me say this.......when it was announced that the first thing that happened is Zman got his gun back, tens of millions of Americans laughed their balls off!!!!



Zimmerman will be lucky to live out the year. I don't consider that winning.


----------



## Gardener

tit for tat.

no justice, no peace.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Gardener said:


> tit for tat.
> 
> no justice, no peace.



Yes, I knew liberals don't have the balls to reject this kind of violence.


----------



## skookerasbil

This will go away soon enough when people in the Hispanic community start getting hyper alert to this stuff......because as we all know, just a bit tough to blend into the crowd when you're black. Actually......think about how easy it is to identify a chocolate sprinkle on a vanilla cone. And when the worm turns, it wont be pretty.


----------



## Zona

TemplarKormac said:


> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?



I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?

These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.


----------



## Jackson

velvtacheeze said:


> Why did he call the police? Racism. I refuse to believe anything else.  There were many documented examples of Zimmerman calling the police whenever a black person was in the neighborhood committing acts of blatant walking while not being recognized by George Zimmerman, self-appointed hero.



You obviously did not read the posts and the link.  I thought the same thing and I thought he was guilty.  But I don't put my head in the sand and refuse to listen to the other side.  I now believe I was wrong.  Zimmerman was mentoring black children and  went to the aid of a black person being beat up.  Do you call that racism?  *Can you be big enough to admit you were wrong, when you find out you were blatantly wrong?*


----------



## jknowgood

velvtacheeze said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he call the police? Racism. *I refuse to believe anything else.*  There were many documented examples of Zimmerman calling the police whenever a black person was in the neighborhood committing acts of blatant walking while not being recognized by George Zimmerman, self-appointed hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go. That says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it wasn't racism, then what was the reason for the call to the police?  There certainly was no legitimate reason for it.  Zimmerman witnessed Trayvon committing all of zero crimes while he was on the phone.
Click to expand...


Lets turn the table, if a bunch of crackers "as u people cal us" was robbing houses right and left. What would you do? I mean if you were elected to watch your nieghbor hood? Would you just shoot him or would you call 911 and give him a chance? If zimmerman wanted to just kill him, why did he call 911? Then let his head get beat into the asphalt first?


----------



## Sunshine

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
Click to expand...


They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.


----------



## jknowgood

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
Click to expand...


But you support the outrage about treyvon?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
Click to expand...


Lmao. No sir, not falling for that.

Nice racist statement by the way. "Asshole white republicans"

Priceless. And you clobbered Zimmerman for just calling them assholes. Funny stuff.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Gardner got so mad with me the he/she breached the 2/48 rule. 

*Snort*


----------



## jknowgood

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
Click to expand...

Your president had created more racism than the kkk ever could've dreamed of creatig. Are you proud?


----------



## bodecea

TemplarKormac said:


> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?



I certainly hope they catch and charge the thugs who did this.


----------



## Sunshine

Someone tell me in all seriousness that Snookie, Zona, *pinky,* JoeB, Sarass, and Rati wouldn't do the very same thing to any of us if they could just get their hands on us.
*
He who shall not be named* has threatened my life 3 times already. On this very forum.


----------



## Pogo

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
Click to expand...


Don't be ignorant.  You can't be represented without your own permission.

I mean... DUH.


----------



## R.C. Christian

jknowgood said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your president had created more racism than the kkk ever could've dreamed of creatig. Are you proud?
Click to expand...


It's all part of the plan.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Sunshine said:


> Someone tell me in all seriousness that Snookie, Zona, *pinky,* JoeB, Sarass, and Rati wouldn't do the very same thing to any of us if they could just get their hands on us.
> *
> He who shall not be named* has threatened my life 3 times already. On this very forum.



Wow, people with all the fire and their gut, and no way to get it out. It must consume them. This is a hate crime and they can't stand it.


----------



## Sunshine

R.C. Christian said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Your president had created more racism than the kkk ever could've dreamed of creatig. Are you proud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all part of the plan.
Click to expand...


Elaborate.


----------



## Sunshine

Pogo said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be ignorant.  You can't be represented without your own permission.
> 
> I mean... DUH.
Click to expand...


0bama represents me every day without my permission.


----------



## Sunshine

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope they catch and charge the thugs who did this.
Click to expand...


I call bull shit on that.


----------



## Sunshine

jknowgood said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your president had created more racism than the kkk ever could've dreamed of creatig. Are you proud?
Click to expand...


Zona is one of the biggest racist pigs I've ever run into on the internet.


----------



## auditor0007

TemplarKormac said:


> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?



When they are caught, they deserve their day in court. Once they are convicted, they will hopefully be sentenced to two to five years each.  It does seem quite likely that they will be caught as they are very stupid people.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Sunshine said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope they catch and charge the thugs who did this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bull shit on that.
Click to expand...


I don't believe that either. Weren't liberals getting angry at me for calling Trayvon a thug earlier? 

The hypocrisy is confusing...


----------



## Pogo

Kormac -- where do you get this bizarre idea that once a beating takes place, all the "players" from the other "team" are required to check in with the requisite denunciation script?  I mean, who the fuck is pro-beating by default?

That's some bizarre shit, man.  Do you do this often?


----------



## Sunshine

> What is 'polar bear hunting'?
> 
> It's a racist assault by blacks (mostly young men) on whites (mostly men of any age). Most often it involves more than one attacker on a lone victim, and usually from behind with no warning.



Moonbattery: Polar Bear Hunting


----------



## auditor0007

Grampa Murked U said:


> In an interview with his lawyers it was revealed that he not only took a young black lady to the prom but he was mentoring two black boys just prior to this incident.
> 
> Secondly why is he considered white when he has as much white in his blood as obama yet obama is considered black?
> 
> All the focus on race is irritating to say the least. Black children are killed EVERY DAMN DAY at the hand of another black so why the fuck is this situation special.



From everything I have read, not only is there no evidence that Zimmerman is a racist, there is actually a great deal of evidence that he was socially very accepting of blacks.


----------



## bodecea

Sunshine said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope they catch and charge the thugs who did this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bull shit on that.
Click to expand...


Why would you...besides being so very blinded by your partisanship.  Someone breaks the law...someone hurts someone else, they need to be arrested and charged.   Preferable within a day or two.  Assault is assault is assault.


----------



## Papageorgio

LoneLaugher said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Sharpton care about the hundreds of other murders that go on each and every year? Why does just this one bother him? What is so special about a Hispanic-Jew, why does he hat this one person so much? Why does he not care about other's lives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet if you think on it for a minute, you can answer your own questions.
Click to expand...


Yep, because liberals don't really give a shit about blacks, until they vote.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Riots breaking out in LA


----------



## Avatar4321

Pogo said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be ignorant.  You can't be represented without your own permission.
> 
> I mean... DUH.
Click to expand...


So Barack Obama doesn't represent the American people?

Good, I was starting to get worried.


----------



## JimBowie1958

whitehall said:


> Payback for all those (democrat) segregationist years? Are they still going to promote the new racial category of "white hispanic"?



Never understood how speaking Spanish causes you to no longer be white.

Its like a gene transplant or something.


----------



## Sunshine

Pauli007001 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone tell me in all seriousness that Snookie, Zona, *pinky,* JoeB, Sarass, and Rati wouldn't do the very same thing to any of us if they could just get their hands on us.
> *
> He who shall not be named* has threatened my life 3 times already. On this very forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's common amongst the liberal fanatic movement to make threats.
> They believe it is ok when they do it.
> Those who have a differing view are dehumanized by their leaders and their press.
> I've lost count of the death threats liberals have sent my way, threats to rape my wife, murder my kids even two recently to rape my kids( an 18 month old and a 2 month old). It's normal, I ignore it and keep a weapon handy, just in case.
> Liberals show us why we need the second amendment!!
Click to expand...


I too am heavily armed.


----------



## Pogo

Avatar4321 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ignorant.  You can't be represented without your own permission.
> 
> I mean... DUH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Barack Obama doesn't represent the American people?
> 
> Good, I was starting to get worried.
Click to expand...


Not any *person*, without their permission, of course not.  Note the singular.

I mean what the hell planet works that way?? 
If I look at your avatar and I proclaim that a banana represents you, is that true on my say-so?  Think about it.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Kormac -- where do you get this bizarre idea that once a beating takes place, all the "players" from the other "team" are required to check in with the requisite denunciation script?  I mean, who the fuck is pro-beating by default?
> 
> That's some bizarre shit, man.  Do you do this often?



You want an honest answer?

First, you denounce the killing of Trayvon, but you ignore the black on black killing in Chicago. When White folks die at the hands of black folks, yet again I hear nothing from you or yours. Including this beating. Now, you did not denounce or support this, you chose to troll me instead.

That is bizarre, and hypocritical. Is false outrage a hobby of yours?


----------



## Avatar4321

Sunshine said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ignorant.  You can't be represented without your own permission.
> 
> I mean... DUH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 0bama represents me every day without my permission.
Click to expand...


You too?!


----------



## Sunshine

bodecea said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope they catch and charge the thugs who did this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bull shit on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you...besides being so very blinded by your partisanship.  Someone breaks the law...someone hurts someone else, they need to be arrested and charged.   Preferable within a day or two.  Assault is assault is assault.
Click to expand...


That is bullshit coming from YOU!  Martin assaulted Zimmerman and you wanted Zimmerman lynched.  You all are crawling out of the woodwork.  Just can't pass for white any longer can you.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Wry Catcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> And unlike Zimmerman I wouldn't claim self defense.  I'd stand before a jury and admit what I did and why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you proud of your stupidity ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you proud of being an asshole, and dumb as a box of hammers?
> 
> I suppose you don't have kids, and that's probably good for society.  Fuck with me, fine; fuck with my family, not fine.
Click to expand...


No one has to fuck with a libtards family. Give em enough time and they will demographically destroy themselves anyway, so why bother?


----------



## Sunshine

Avatar4321 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ignorant.  You can't be represented without your own permission.
> 
> I mean... DUH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0bama represents me every day without my permission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You too?!
Click to expand...


Nigh onto 6 years now.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ignorant.  You can't be represented without your own permission.
> 
> I mean... DUH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Barack Obama doesn't represent the American people?
> 
> Good, I was starting to get worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not any *person*, without their permission, of course not.  Note the singular.
> 
> I mean what the hell planet works that way??  Think about it.
Click to expand...


He's the president you idiot. He represents us whether we like it or not. We support him when it is warranted, not when it suits us, unlike you.

I mean, what kind of person works like you? Think about it.


----------



## Mr. H.

auditor0007 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they are caught, they deserve their day in court. Once they are convicted, they will hopefully be sentenced to two to five years each.  It does seem quite likely that they will be caught as they are very stupid people.
Click to expand...


Trayvon had his day in court. 

You've seen where that's brought us.


----------



## Katzndogz

They're at it again in Los Angeles.  I'm watching it right now.  Vandalizing, beating up people who get in their way, stopping traffic.  Not too many right now.  Maybe 50 or so.


----------



## Pogo

TemplarKormac said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Barack Obama doesn't represent the American people?
> 
> Good, I was starting to get worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not any *person*, without their permission, of course not.  Note the singular.
> 
> I mean what the hell planet works that way??  Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's the president you idiot. He represents us whether we like it or not. We support him when it is warranted, not when it suits us, unlike you.
> 
> I mean, what kind of person works like you? Think about it.
Click to expand...


Well, for a guy who hangs around the coffee shop you can't be accused of sneaking caffeine... if I declare that armadillos represent you, is that true just because I say so?

I am compelled to reiterate: "DUH".

When Sunshine declares some thug represents some poster, despite his already having denied exactly that, she's trying to tell him he doesn't have the right to disagree with what they did.  Regardless what he says, he's on the thugs' side.

So you agree with _that_?


----------



## pioneerpete

Have any of you ever been to Senatobia, MS? They will absolutely find whoever did this. When they do, you will hear that they were students at Northeast Mississippi Community College. Write that shit down right now.


----------



## Katzndogz

Oops they ran right into a police skirmish line.


----------



## Sunshine

pioneerpete said:


> Have any of you ever been to Senatobia, MS? They will absolutely find whoever did this. When they do, you will hear that they were students at Northeast Mississippi Community College. Write that shit down right now.



LOL.  Fine upstanding future leaders of the free world.  Got it.


----------



## pioneerpete

For every white or black person on this board claiming they know racism, go to Mississippi. Everybody literally hates everybody there. It truly is the 1950s. They don't even see it either. If you are an outsider you will notice it almost immediately.


----------



## bodecea

Sunshine said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call bull shit on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you...besides being so very blinded by your partisanship.  Someone breaks the law...someone hurts someone else, they need to be arrested and charged.   Preferable within a day or two.  Assault is assault is assault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is bullshit coming from YOU!  Martin assaulted Zimmerman and you wanted Zimmerman lynched.  You all are crawling out of the woodwork.  Just can't pass for white any longer can you.
Click to expand...


#1.  No one here knows who assaulted who.

#2.  I have never ever called for Zimmerman to be lynched.    If you have to lie to make your point, not much of a point......is it?


----------



## Surfer

Wry Catcher said:


> When a 17 year old goes to a store to buy candy and an ice tea and doesn't come home alive there is something very wrong with the American Dream.



That's NOT what happened and everyone knows it. Travon was a punk. A dirty punk. 
The End.
And Zimmerman still looks like Chaz Bono.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not any *person*, without their permission, of course not.  Note the singular.
> 
> I mean what the hell planet works that way??  Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the president you idiot. He represents us whether we like it or not. We support him when it is warranted, not when it suits us, unlike you.
> 
> I mean, what kind of person works like you? Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, for a guy who hangs around the coffee shop you can't be accused of sneaking caffeine... if I declare that armadillos represent you, is that true just because I say so?
> 
> I am compelled to reiterate: "DUH".
> 
> When Sunshine declares some thug represents some poster, despite his already having denied exactly that, she's trying to tell him he doesn't have the right to disagree with what they did.  Regardless what he says, he's on the thugs' side.
> 
> So you agree with _that_?
Click to expand...


Lmao. I think I struck a nerve. I do not support mischaracterizations of other posters. Nice try though.


----------



## Mr. H.

Katzndogz said:


> They're at it again in Los Angeles.  I'm watching it right now.  Vandalizing, beating up people who get in their way, stopping traffic.  Not too many right now.  Maybe 50 or so.



I'm constantly monitoring Seattle. My teen daughter is out there for the next three weeks. If the shit starts flying, I'll have to bail on that $2K summer school and return her to the land of safe reality.


----------



## Sunshine

bodecea said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you...besides being so very blinded by your partisanship.  Someone breaks the law...someone hurts someone else, they need to be arrested and charged.   Preferable within a day or two.  Assault is assault is assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is bullshit coming from YOU!  Martin assaulted Zimmerman and you wanted Zimmerman lynched.  You all are crawling out of the woodwork.  Just can't pass for white any longer can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #1.  No one here knows who assaulted who.
> 
> #2.  I have never ever called for Zimmerman to be lynched.    If you have to lie to make your point, not much of a point......is it?
Click to expand...


The jury didn't seem to have a problem figuring out who assaulted who.  Neither did I when I heard the prosecution.  Every prosecution witness validated Zimmerman's story.  You have used all the euphemisms.  Who leads you to the kitchen every morning.


----------



## AceRothstein

Yeah, this sounds like a terrible idea.


----------



## bodecea

Sunshine said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is bullshit coming from YOU!  Martin assaulted Zimmerman and you wanted Zimmerman lynched.  You all are crawling out of the woodwork.  Just can't pass for white any longer can you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1.  No one here knows who assaulted who.
> 
> #2.  I have never ever called for Zimmerman to be lynched.    If you have to lie to make your point, not much of a point......is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury didn't seem to have a problem figuring out who assaulted who.  Neither did I when I heard the prosecution.  Every prosecution witness validated Zimmerman's story.  You have used all the euphemisms.  Who leads you to the kitchen every morning.
Click to expand...


The jury's job was to find beyond a reasonable doubt if Zimmerman was guilty of 2nd degree murder.   It was NOT their job to find who threw the first punch.   Do you not know the Law?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Mr. H. said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're at it again in Los Angeles.  I'm watching it right now.  Vandalizing, beating up people who get in their way, stopping traffic.  Not too many right now.  Maybe 50 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm constantly monitoring Seattle. My teen daughter is out there for the next three weeks. If the shit starts flying, I'll have to bail on that $2K summer school and return her to the land of safe reality.
Click to expand...


This will only get worse. LA is the rioters mecca.


----------



## blackhawk

I will be trying to give a dam as for those who claim liberals don't idolize assholes just because they are liberal who is Sharpton, Jackson, Ben Jealous among other's getting all this support from because it's dam sure not conservatives.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Mr. H. said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're at it again in Los Angeles.  I'm watching it right now.  Vandalizing, beating up people who get in their way, stopping traffic.  Not too many right now.  Maybe 50 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm constantly monitoring Seattle. My teen daughter is out there for the next three weeks. If the shit starts flying, I'll have to bail on that $2K summer school and return her to the land of safe reality.
Click to expand...


Hope your daughter stays safe out there, Mr. H.


----------



## Sunshine

TemplarKormac said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're at it again in Los Angeles.  I'm watching it right now.  Vandalizing, beating up people who get in their way, stopping traffic.  Not too many right now.  Maybe 50 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm constantly monitoring Seattle. My teen daughter is out there for the next three weeks. If the shit starts flying, I'll have to bail on that $2K summer school and return her to the land of safe reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This will only get worse. LA is the rioters mecca.
Click to expand...


Looks like they weren't interested in what the prez had to say.  Civil unrest was predicted when he first ran.  It's here.


----------



## Katzndogz

Quite a few are carrying the flag of Iran.  You gotta wonder what that is all about.


----------



## pioneerpete

bodecea said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> #1.  No one here knows who assaulted who.
> 
> #2.  I have never ever called for Zimmerman to be lynched.    If you have to lie to make your point, not much of a point......is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jury didn't seem to have a problem figuring out who assaulted who.  Neither did I when I heard the prosecution.  Every prosecution witness validated Zimmerman's story.  You have used all the euphemisms.  Who leads you to the kitchen every morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury's job was to find beyond a reasonable doubt if Zimmerman was guilty of 2nd degree murder.   It was NOT their job to find who threw the first punch.   Do you not know the Law?
Click to expand...


The juror on TV tonight said without a doubt she thought TM threw the first punch.


----------



## Pogo

TemplarKormac said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's the president you idiot. He represents us whether we like it or not. We support him when it is warranted, not when it suits us, unlike you.
> 
> I mean, what kind of person works like you? Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for a guy who hangs around the coffee shop you can't be accused of sneaking caffeine... if I declare that armadillos represent you, is that true just because I say so?
> 
> I am compelled to reiterate: "DUH".
> 
> When Sunshine declares some thug represents some poster, despite his already having denied exactly that, she's trying to tell him he doesn't have the right to disagree with what they did.  Regardless what he says, he's on the thugs' side.
> 
> So you agree with _that_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lmao. I think I struck a nerve. I do not support mischaracterizations of other posters. Nice try though.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your concession.  Because that's what the whole thing was about.
Nice rhetorical handbrake turn I must say.  That was quick.


----------



## TemplarKormac

pioneerpete said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jury didn't seem to have a problem figuring out who assaulted who.  Neither did I when I heard the prosecution.  Every prosecution witness validated Zimmerman's story.  You have used all the euphemisms.  Who leads you to the kitchen every morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jury's job was to find beyond a reasonable doubt if Zimmerman was guilty of 2nd degree murder.   It was NOT their job to find who threw the first punch.   Do you not know the Law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The juror on TV tonight said without a doubt she thought TM threw the first punch.
Click to expand...


To hell with facts though, right?


----------



## Sunshine

bodecea said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> #1.  No one here knows who assaulted who.
> 
> #2.  I have never ever called for Zimmerman to be lynched.    If you have to lie to make your point, not much of a point......is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jury didn't seem to have a problem figuring out who assaulted who.  Neither did I when I heard the prosecution.  Every prosecution witness validated Zimmerman's story.  You have used all the euphemisms.  Who leads you to the kitchen every morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury's job was to find beyond a reasonable doubt if Zimmerman was guilty of 2nd degree murder.   It was NOT their job to find who threw the first punch.   Do you not know the Law?
Click to expand...


Well they found him not guilty based on their finding that Martin had assaulted Zimmerman.  Can you not follow a train of thought?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

velvtacheeze said:


> I refuse to believe anything else.



One of us is close minded.

If you need a hint, I am quite willing to admit I am wrong if you can prove it to me.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for a guy who hangs around the coffee shop you can't be accused of sneaking caffeine... if I declare that armadillos represent you, is that true just because I say so?
> 
> I am compelled to reiterate: "DUH".
> 
> When Sunshine declares some thug represents some poster, despite his already having denied exactly that, she's trying to tell him he doesn't have the right to disagree with what they did.  Regardless what he says, he's on the thugs' side.
> 
> So you agree with _that_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao. I think I struck a nerve. I do not support mischaracterizations of other posters. Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your concession.  Because that's what the whole thing was about.
Click to expand...


Thanks for making absolutely no sense at all. Because that's what you're all about.

GTFO my thread troll.


----------



## Mr. H.

Safe reality. On all fronts. When's the last time a President gave us such a notion?

Give me Bush over this clusterfuck any day...


----------



## pioneerpete

How ape shit will liberals go when Obama and Holder file no charges, and civil lawsuit by the Martin's is denied???????


----------



## TemplarKormac

pioneerpete said:


> How ape shit will liberals go when Obama and Holder file no charges, and civil lawsuit by the Martin's is denied???????



"Never let a good crisis go to waste."

-Rahm Emanuel


----------



## pioneerpete

Black reverend on O'Reilly calling for a boycott of Florida.

Breaking news: White people in Florida take to the streets to celebrate.


----------



## Mr. H.

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jury's job was to find beyond a reasonable doubt if Zimmerman was guilty of 2nd degree murder.   It was NOT their job to find who threw the first punch.   Do you not know the Law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The juror on TV tonight said without a doubt she thought TM threw the first punch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To hell with facts though, right?
Click to expand...


When have facts, logic, and reason EVER gotten in the way of Liberal agenda?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Mr. H. said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> 
> The juror on TV tonight said without a doubt she thought TM threw the first punch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To hell with facts though, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When have facts, logic, and reason EVER gotten in the way of Liberal agenda?
Click to expand...


Never. They still think there's a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.

Man are they gonna be pissed off when they get there.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

velvtacheeze said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he call the police? Racism. *I refuse to believe anything else.*  There were many documented examples of Zimmerman calling the police whenever a black person was in the neighborhood committing acts of blatant walking while not being recognized by George Zimmerman, self-appointed hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go. That says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it wasn't racism, then what was the reason for the call to the police?  There certainly was no legitimate reason for it.  Zimmerman witnessed Trayvon committing all of zero crimes while he was on the phone.
Click to expand...


If it was racism, how did he know the race of Martin when through the hoodie and the dark, rainy night.


----------



## idb

TemplarKormac said:


> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?



If I hadn't figured you out long ago you'd be a disappointment.
You constantly protest that you're above all the partisan bullshit and that you have no particular affiliation to either side and then you come out with this sort of crap.
Talk about outing oneself!


----------



## Sunshine

pioneerpete said:


> Black reverend on O'Reilly calling for a boycott of Florida.
> 
> Breaking news: White people in Florida take to the streets to celebrate.



LOL, I know it's a joke, but I wish they would.  That way when I go there on vacation, I wouldn't  have to put up with hoards of people.


----------



## Sarah G

So do you think the redneck wingnuts will beat the protesters up like they did MLK protesters way back then?


----------



## TemplarKormac

idb said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I hadn't figured you out long ago you'd be a disappointment.
> You constantly protest that you're above all the partisan bullshit and that you have no particular affiliation to either side and then you come out with this sort of crap.
> Talk about outing oneself!
Click to expand...


Yawn. Liberals amuse me. I bash them because they are constantly leaving the fold of reality. Does that make me a republican in your eyes? Ha. How innately childish. 

Talk about shooting and missing.


----------



## pioneerpete

Sunshine said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black reverend on O'Reilly calling for a boycott of Florida.
> 
> Breaking news: White people in Florida take to the streets to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I know it's a joke, but I wish they would.  That way when I go there on vacation, I wouldn't  have to put up with hoards of people.
Click to expand...


No, I'm dead serious. There is a black reverend on O'Reilly calling on black people to boycott vacations in Florida. 

More Breaking News: Every white person in America just scheduled a vacation to a Florida beach and Disneyland.


----------



## Papageorgio

Gardener said:


> tit for tat.
> 
> no justice, no peace.



Another pro-violence liberal. I've been telling people that liberals are violent and intolerant of people that don't agree with them and this idiot is more proof.


----------



## dilloduck

Sarah G said:


> So do you think the redneck wingnuts will beat the protesters up like they did MLK protesters way back then?



not a chance--the Mexicans might take a stab at it.


----------



## Sunshine

From the OP.


----------



## Mr. H.

TemplarKormac said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> To hell with facts though, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When have facts, logic, and reason EVER gotten in the way of Liberal agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never. They still think there's a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.
> 
> Man are they gonna be pissed off when they get there.
Click to expand...


There's got to be rain before you can have a rainbow. 

And the Liberals are raining down a world of that shit. 

The reign of rain...
We're living in a deluge of Democrat tears- falling like dead cats and dead dogs from the heavens above.


----------



## Sunshine

pioneerpete said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black reverend on O'Reilly calling for a boycott of Florida.
> 
> Breaking news: White people in Florida take to the streets to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I know it's a joke, but I wish they would.  That way when I go there on vacation, I wouldn't  have to put up with hoards of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm dead serious. There is a black reverend on O'Reilly calling on black people to boycott vacations in Florida.
> 
> More Breaking News: Every white person in America just scheduled a vacation to a Florida beach and Disneyland.
Click to expand...


Fabulous!  I already had mine planned!

Last time I was at Disney 30+ years ago, we were eating lunch and not one person around us was speaking English.  I thought we had made a wrong turn and ended up in Cuba.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Sunshine said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I know it's a joke, but I wish they would.  That way when I go there on vacation, I wouldn't  have to put up with hoards of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm dead serious. There is a black reverend on O'Reilly calling on black people to boycott vacations in Florida.
> 
> More Breaking News: Every white person in America just scheduled a vacation to a Florida beach and Disneyland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fabulous!  I already had mine planned!
Click to expand...


Screw that. I'm heading north, into the hills where I belong.


----------



## pioneerpete

Sunshine said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I know it's a joke, but I wish they would.  That way when I go there on vacation, I wouldn't  have to put up with hoards of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm dead serious. There is a black reverend on O'Reilly calling on black people to boycott vacations in Florida.
> 
> More Breaking News: Every white person in America just scheduled a vacation to a Florida beach and Disneyland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fabulous!  I already had mine planned!
Click to expand...


Enjoy. It just got a whole lot better!!!!


----------



## Vikrant

More than a dozen arrested in protests against Zimmerman verdict

Read more: More than a dozen arrested in protests against Zimmerman verdict | Fox News


----------



## Pogo

TemplarKormac said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao. I think I struck a nerve. I do not support mischaracterizations of other posters. Nice try though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your concession.  Because that's what the whole thing was about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for making absolutely no sense at all. Because that's what you're all about.
> 
> GTFO my thread troll.
Click to expand...


Embarrassed?  Well you should be.  You fucked up, so you claim confusion, go ogre, claim you "own" the thread.  Well fuck that.

Supporting a mischaracterization is exactly what you did.  See post 36 and the prior quotes.

But wait-- there's more.  NOW how much would you pay...



TemplarKormac said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kormac -- where do you get this bizarre idea that once a beating takes place, all the "players" from the other "team" are required to check in with the requisite denunciation script?  I mean, who the fuck is pro-beating by default?
> 
> That's some bizarre shit, man.  Do you do this often?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want an honest answer?
> 
> First, you denounce the killing of Trayvon, but you ignore the black on black killing in Chicago. When White folks die at the hands of black folks, yet again I hear nothing from you or yours. Including this beating. Now, you did not denounce or support this, you chose to troll me instead.
> 
> That is bizarre, and hypocritical. Is false outrage a hobby of yours?
Click to expand...


*That* is an "honest" answer???

OK bullshit artist, gloves off.

QUOTE where I "denounced the killing of Trayvon".  QUOTE where I commented in any way about Trayvon.  QUOTE where I even posted any comment on this incident at all, in any thread, any time, on any site, ever.

When you're done failing at that because you made it up, QUOTE where I posted anything about violence in Chicago.  Then explain in what way I'm required to.

Are you genuinely this stupid? 

So again I return to the original ignored question:
HOW is anyone of the designated hate group in whatever comic book you see the world through, required to check in and comment on every incident, and HOW do you think you get to judge people who dare to ignore your silly fantasies?  And then you think you decide who "qualifies" to comment here? 

Is this insanity?  Or just a narcissism complex?


----------



## pioneerpete

TemplarKormac said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm dead serious. There is a black reverend on O'Reilly calling on black people to boycott vacations in Florida.
> 
> More Breaking News: Every white person in America just scheduled a vacation to a Florida beach and Disneyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!  I already had mine planned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screw that. I'm heading north, into the hills where I belong.
Click to expand...


Women up north LOVE the southern accent. It's a panty dropper!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac

Yes I was just reading that. OWS has competition.


----------



## Katzndogz

I'm watching the savages in LA  right now.


----------



## MikeK

JoeBlam said:


> I'll take a shot at your points....
> 
> First the invasion of Iraq was not only "legal" in terms of Congressional approval, but it also had UN approval...surely you haven't forgotten that....you can quibble about the fine print but the invasion was legal.


Not only was that invasion illegal, George W. Bush has been declared a criminal by the World Court at The Hague and is subject to arrest and trial if they can lay hands on him  (and I hope they do).  

Iraq war was illegal and breached UN charter, says Annan
Iraq war was illegal and breached UN charter, says Annan | World news | The Guardian



> The "torture at Abu Ghraib" was terror suspects being humilitated, not tortured.  If you were schooled in UCMJ protocols, you'd know that a subject must suffer physical injury to be classified as a victim of torture.[...]



US torture: Illegal, immoral and ineffective US torture: Illegal, immoral and ineffective - Times-Standard Online

Your focus is on what the Bush government and its compliant corporatist media has to say about what we did to the nation of Iraq and what our military was urged and permitted to do at Abu Ghraib.  But you watched the bombing of Baghdad in which innocent babies were fried in their cribs, and you saw the photos of the psychopathological criminality taking place at Abu Ghraib.  So you need to shift your focus to what the world thinks of us now as the result of the Bush Administration's many crimes.  

The Iraq invasion and the torturing at Abu Ghraib were illegal in the eyes of the world, which is what should concern you.  These things were done in your name and mine and they are shameful.  The fact that they are legal in accordance with our increasingly degenerate values is in itself a separate shame.  



> As to the Wall Street ripoffs....I agree completely...Certain bankers should have been perp-walked into paddy wagons.  Certain mortgage giants and investment firms CEOs such as Goldman and Morgan Stanley should have been indicted and their companies closed.  AIG should have been divided into 3 different companies.  Why didn't Obama do anything to any of them?  That's the question you have to ask yourself....he said he would, then after the big summit in the WH, they walked out laughing and gave him campaign funds.  Is that what you voted for?



Although I did vote for Obama in 2008 I quickly came to regret it, for many reasons including those you've cited.


----------



## Vikrant

There are plenty of threads for theatrics and racism. Let us keep this thread clean and free from racial epithets. PLEASE!


----------



## Vikrant

MIAMI (AP) &#8212; A juror in the George Zimmerman trial said Monday that the actions of the neighborhood watch volunteer and Trayvon Martin both led to the teenager&#8217;s fatal shooting last year, but that Zimmerman didn&#8217;t actually break the law.

...

Juror: Zimmerman had right to defend himself - News Nation - Boston.com


----------



## bodecea

pioneerpete said:


> Black reverend on O'Reilly calling for a boycott of Florida.
> 
> Breaking news: White people in Florida take to the streets to celebrate.



Well, that's ok...don't want to go to a state where the internet is illegal.


----------



## Katzndogz

The protests in LA looks just like scenes taken from Rise of Planet of the Apes.  The way random people are being attacked and the body movements when they choose a car to jump on is right out of the ape movie.


----------



## Vikrant

- LAPD at tactical alert
- People got beaten 
- Sprint of violence

Live Video « CBS Los Angeles


----------



## idb

TemplarKormac said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I hadn't figured you out long ago you'd be a disappointment.
> You constantly protest that you're above all the partisan bullshit and that you have no particular affiliation to either side and then you come out with this sort of crap.
> Talk about outing oneself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn. Liberals amuse me. I bash them because they are constantly leaving the fold of reality. Does that make me a republican in your eyes? Ha. How innately childish.
> 
> Talk about shooting and missing.
Click to expand...


You bash liberals because you're lazy.
The trouble for you is that you're not very good at this 'bashing' business - you don't have the smarts to have any subtlety, just 'bashing'...that's lazy and frankly boring.

Pogo asked if you're stupid or narcissistic...I'm betting the second option.

Oh well, you go back to professing to being amused by all around you.
Stand on your self-constructed high ground, look in the mirror one more time, sniff your own armpits and keep pounding that keyboard, all the while imagining the tears pouring out of the sad eyes of all the liberals that you're 'bashing'.

What a dick.


----------



## Zona

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
Click to expand...


Do you claim Dahmer?  Did he shame your entire race?  Does Hitler represent Zimmerman's dad?  

God damn your a hypocrite.


----------



## Zona

jknowgood said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you support the outrage about treyvon?
Click to expand...

I support them being able to legally gather, protest and speak on their fellings towards the verdict.


You?


----------



## Clementine

Smilebong said:


> Of course he will. he has to stay in the media's eye.
> 
> During MSNBC's 11 am hour, above a chyron that read, "More Marches, Protests Planned in Coming Days, Weeks," MSNBC anchor Al Sharpton said that he and his National Action Network are "mobilizing" protests in 100 cities. Sharpton made clear that the protests were meant to pressure the Justice Department into taking legal action against George Zimmerman:
> Well, I certainly think it is going to be on those that now feel that this verdict makes a lot of people vulnerable. The reason that people in the civil rights community, including [Sharpton's] National Action Network, is talking about these hundred cities that we're mobilizing this weekend, is not just questioning a verdict but, saying a precedent is now set where the Justice Department must come in[.]
> 
> NBC's Sharpton was one of the first people to turn the shooting death of teenager Trayvon Martin into a national news story back in March of last year. In the run up to the trial this year, Sharpton has used his primetime MSNBC program, "Politics Nation," to demand Zimmerman be convicted.
> 
> 
> NBC's Sharpton Plans Protests In 100 Cities



Well, Holder already said he'll look into it.   That isn't enough for him and his followers.   They want revenge and don't care about what the law says.

They pressured police after their investigation didn't turn up any wrong doing.   The police chief was fired.

They pressured the DA to prosecute despite not having a case.

They threatened during the whole trial that the judge and jury better convict or there would be trouble.

Now they aren't happy that the police, the FBI, the Florida prosecutors couldn't find evidence and the jury couldn't convict.

They want Holder to break laws or shred the bills of rights, if necessary, but they want Zimmerman's head on a platter.   They don't care about the facts and due process.   

Will Sharpton take responsibility for any violence or murders that take place because of his inciting these riots?    I know they are calling them protests, but they way he tends to gin up anger, I have doubts that they will remain peaceful.    Worse yet, I fear Holder will illegally prosecute Zimmerman just so he'll look like a hero.   And I thought these people were against vigilante justice.

Just wait.   I bet Sharpton and his ignorant followers threaten Holder as well.   If by some chance, Holder actually respects the previous investigations, these groups will threaten - and deliver - more violence.


----------



## Pogo

idb said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I hadn't figured you out long ago you'd be a disappointment.
> You constantly protest that you're above all the partisan bullshit and that you have no particular affiliation to either side and then you come out with this sort of crap.
> Talk about outing oneself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. Liberals amuse me. I bash them because they are constantly leaving the fold of reality. Does that make me a republican in your eyes? Ha. How innately childish.
> 
> Talk about shooting and missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bash liberals because you're lazy.
> The trouble for you is that you're not very good at this 'bashing' business - you don't have the smarts to have any subtlety, just 'bashing'...that's lazy and frankly boring.
> 
> *Pogo asked if you're stupid or narcissistic...I'm betting the second option.*
> 
> Oh well, you go back to professing to being amused by all around you.
> Stand on your self-constructed high ground, look in the mirror one more time, sniff your own armpits and keep pounding that keyboard, all the while imagining the tears pouring out of the sad eyes of all the liberals that you're 'bashing'.
> 
> What a dick.
Click to expand...


To be fair, I didn't mean them to be mutually exclusive.


----------



## syrenn

Smilebong said:


> Of course he will. he has to stay in the media's eye.
> 
> During MSNBC's 11 am hour, above a chyron that read, "More Marches, Protests Planned in Coming Days, Weeks," MSNBC anchor Al Sharpton said that he and his National Action Network are "mobilizing" protests in 100 cities. Sharpton made clear that the protests were meant to pressure the Justice Department into taking legal action against George Zimmerman:
> Well, I certainly think it is going to be on those that now feel that this verdict makes a lot of people vulnerable. The reason that people in the civil rights community, including [Sharpton's] National Action Network, is talking about these hundred cities that we're mobilizing this weekend, is not just questioning a verdict but, saying a precedent is now set where the Justice Department must come in[.]
> 
> NBC's Sharpton was one of the first people to turn the shooting death of teenager Trayvon Martin into a national news story back in March of last year. In the run up to the trial this year, Sharpton has used his primetime MSNBC program, "Politics Nation," to demand Zimmerman be convicted.
> 
> 
> NBC's Sharpton Plans Protests In 100 Cities



he wont be happy until he whips the protesters into riots like after the rodeny king riots


----------



## idb

Pogo said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. Liberals amuse me. I bash them because they are constantly leaving the fold of reality. Does that make me a republican in your eyes? Ha. How innately childish.
> 
> Talk about shooting and missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bash liberals because you're lazy.
> The trouble for you is that you're not very good at this 'bashing' business - you don't have the smarts to have any subtlety, just 'bashing'...that's lazy and frankly boring.
> 
> *Pogo asked if you're stupid or narcissistic...I'm betting the second option.*
> 
> Oh well, you go back to professing to being amused by all around you.
> Stand on your self-constructed high ground, look in the mirror one more time, sniff your own armpits and keep pounding that keyboard, all the while imagining the tears pouring out of the sad eyes of all the liberals that you're 'bashing'.
> 
> What a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, I didn't mean them to be mutually exclusive.
Click to expand...


Ouch...you're hard!!
At least I was prepared to give him the benefit of some doubt!


----------



## syrenn

TemplarKormac said:


> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?




i hope they are caught and prosecuted for hate crimes civil rights violations.


----------



## TemplarKormac

[MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]:  [MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION]:  [MENTION=27296]idb[/MENTION]: Get a room. You three are like old folks having a full on orgy in the middle of a freeway. Nobody wants to see that.


----------



## Katzndogz

The last thing these idiot want is legal action.  They GOT legal action in Florida and didn't want it.  They want a sacrifice.


----------



## TemplarKormac

syrenn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope they are caught and prosecuted for hate crimes civil rights violations.
Click to expand...


Yes indeed, they need to be, politics and racism be damned.


----------



## Katzndogz

syrenn said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he will. he has to stay in the media's eye.
> 
> During MSNBC's 11 am hour, above a chyron that read, "More Marches, Protgests Planned in Coming Days, Weeks," MSNBC anchor Al Sharpton said that he and his National Action Network are "mobilizing" protests in 100 cities. Sharpton made clear that the protests were meant to pressure the Justice Department into taking legal action against George Zimmerman:
> Well, I certainly think it is going to be on those that now feel that this verdict makes a lot of people vulnerable. The reason that people in the civil rights community, including [Sharpton's] National Action Network, is talking about these hundred cities that we're mobilizing this weekend, is not just questioning a verdict but, saying a precedent is now set where the Justice Department must come in[.]
> 
> NBC's Sharpton was one of the first people to turn the shooting death of teenager Trayvon Martin into a national news story back in March of last year. In the run up to the trial this year, Sharpton has used his primetime MSNBC program, "Politics Nation," to demand Zimmerman be convicted.
> 
> 
> NBC's Sharpton Plans Protests In 100 Cities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he wont be happy until he whips the protesters into riots like after the rodeny king riots
Click to expand...

It was Tom Bradley that whipped up the rodney king riots.
He got on television to do it.


----------



## TemplarKormac

idb said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I hadn't figured you out long ago you'd be a disappointment.
> You constantly protest that you're above all the partisan bullshit and that you have no particular affiliation to either side and then you come out with this sort of crap.
> Talk about outing oneself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. Liberals amuse me. I bash them because they are constantly leaving the fold of reality. Does that make me a republican in your eyes? Ha. How innately childish.
> 
> Talk about shooting and missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bash liberals because you're lazy.
Click to expand...


I bash liberals like you because you're stupid. You couldn't be paid to say something intelligent.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I think Zimmerman should ask advice from the Duke Lacrosse players.


----------



## RandallFlagg

Katzndogz said:


> Al will stop his protests as soon as he's paid off.




Yes Sir....



as soon as he gets his "three fiddy"...he'll slink away....He's the most despicable black man on the planet.


----------



## Pogo

idb said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bash liberals because you're lazy.
> The trouble for you is that you're not very good at this 'bashing' business - you don't have the smarts to have any subtlety, just 'bashing'...that's lazy and frankly boring.
> 
> *Pogo asked if you're stupid or narcissistic...I'm betting the second option.*
> 
> Oh well, you go back to professing to being amused by all around you.
> Stand on your self-constructed high ground, look in the mirror one more time, sniff your own armpits and keep pounding that keyboard, all the while imagining the tears pouring out of the sad eyes of all the liberals that you're 'bashing'.
> 
> What a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I didn't mean them to be mutually exclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch...you're hard!!
> At least I was prepared to give him the benefit of some doubt!
Click to expand...


Oh, me too.  I give him a great deal of doubt (just look at that getup for a start).
It never gives him any benefit though.  Still a loser posing in an armadillo flight suit.

_Required topic content_: I have an opinion on the beating of joggers.  When somebody shows up who actually deserves to hear it rather than demanding it with an egomaniacal tantrum, maybe I'll air it.  Then again maybe I won't.


----------



## Vikrant

LAPD just declared the crowd Unlawful Assembly. Anyone who does not disburse will be arrested. Police is appealing the viewers to ask their loved ones (if in the crowd) to disburse by sending them text.

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/live-video/


----------



## Vikrant

Martin friend 'upset, angry' by verdict

Martin friend 'upset, angry' by verdict - CNN.com


----------



## Katzndogz

pioneerpete said:


> How ape shit will liberals go when Obama and Holder file no charges, and civil lawsuit by the Martin's is denied???????



The Martin family won't file anything.  If they win, Zimmerman has nothing.  If they lose Zimmerman will get the million dollar settlement they got from the HOA?  

No matter what Holder says, if ill will couldn't be proved, how is he going to prove hate?  It's ridiculous.


----------



## idb

TemplarKormac said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. Liberals amuse me. I bash them because they are constantly leaving the fold of reality. Does that make me a republican in your eyes? Ha. How innately childish.
> 
> Talk about shooting and missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bash liberals because you're lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bash liberals like you because you're stupid. You couldn't be paid to say something intelligent.
Click to expand...


Like I said...lazy and boring.
As a narcissist I'm sure that it's infuriating to be unable to convince everyone of your aloof brilliance but, honestly, you're just not that clever.
As I recall, you're a wannabe lawyer or something and you might be really smart, but you're just not as clever as you think you are.
Smart and clever aren't the same thing.

Have another go, swing your magic role-playing Weapon of Genius again and see if you connect this time.
You might pick up the Vial of Invincibility or something.
Perhaps you'd be better off finding the Cloak of Invisibility so you can slink off and hide for a little while while you use your Toolbox of Liberal-Bashing to construct another biting comeback.


----------



## francoHFW

OP- GD uppity negroes. That'll be trouble...better follow them with guns until you have to stand your ground against the apes...Pubs and hater dupes...


----------



## Avatar4321

francoHFW said:


> OP- GD uppity negroes. That'll be trouble...better follow them with guns until you have to stand your ground against the apes...Pubs and hater dupes...



Stop being such a racist.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

francoHFW said:


> OP- GD uppity negroes. That'll be trouble...better follow them with guns until you have to stand your ground against the apes...Pubs and hater dupes...



Stupid sexists. Who in the world thinks an all female jury could get anything right? They're just hos and biotches, right? I bet one of them might even be a jew!


----------



## Rct_Tsoul

Did Sharpton finally discover that life is not fair, or is he going to continue making an ass of himself? 
Even his own subjects are smart enough to know life is unfair ........... if life was fair ............ he wouldn't be so stupid, and actually have a chance at the presidency.


----------



## Rocko

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
Click to expand...


I love the liberal twisted logic. These are isolated incidents, and should be judged as such, but Trayvon Martin was much  more than just an isolated incident. Trayvom Martin was a war against black people.


----------



## LilOlLady

* PROSECUTING ATTORNEYS THREW THE CASE.  *
Zimmerman&#8217;s *head wounds *are not consistent with his account and his head being *&#8220;repeatedly banged&#8221;* into the side walk. Wounds that appear to be *&#8220;scratches&#8221;* are too high up on the back of the head to come in contact with concrete. Wounds would have been lower and would have been *&#8220;abrasions&#8221;* instead of scratches. Consistent with head coming in contact with pebbles in grass, since Zimmerman&#8217;s back was wet or in contact with sprinkler in grass when Trayvon hit him and he fell hitting his head. Lay on the floor and feel where your head comes in contact with the floor. And if Trayvon *held his head and banged it into the sidewalk* wounds would have been *even lower than higher*. 

Standing upright with my hoodie on it falls over two inches from my chest.

Zimmerman stalking the kid and after confronting Zimmerman with *&#8220;why are you following me*&#8221; and Zimmerman *conscientiously* responding with &#8220;*what are you doing around here&#8221; *instead of &#8220;*I am a neighborhood watchmen&#8221; *and then reaching into his pocket for his cell phone? Which Trayvon obvious was led to believe he was reaching for a weapon which led to Trayvon to *&#8220;standing his ground&#8221;* and fighting for his life.

Zimmerman account of the incident was not credible and consistent with *racial hatred *for Blacks that he had called 911 over 40 times and *racial profiling *of Trayvon as a criminal. *Zimmerman had profiled a 7 years old black child* when he call police and said he was acting suspicious. How much more evidence did the jury need? The *911 calls and Zimmerman&#8217;s inconsistency account* of the incident should have been more than enough to convict him of, the least, manslaughter. 

*Prosecution deliberately threw this case*. WHY???????    The verdict should be overturned on ground of &#8220;*incompetent representation&#8221; and attorney negligence. *

Never heard of a homicide not being investigated since 1900s hangings of blacks.  Sanford police were acting as *judge and jury.*


----------



## Rocko

To me, Zimmerman ain't no hero. At best the guy's a moron for being a wannbe cop in his 30's. At worst the guy is a murderer. I think in his case there was sufficent reasonable doubt that he did in fact act in self defense and the jury made the right move, but he's not a role model.


----------



## Sallow

velvtacheeze said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did he call the police? Racism. I refuse to believe anything else.  There were many documented examples of Zimmerman calling the police whenever a black person was in the neighborhood committing acts of blatant walking while not being recognized by George Zimmerman, self-appointed hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You know good and well that he didn't profile blacks in his calls. IN 50 CALLS TO THE POLICE NO MORE THAN 10 WERE BLACK.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he has a long history of calling the  police too often on non-criminal activity, including 10 blacks too many.
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

MikeK said:


> Not only was that invasion illegal, George W. Bush has been declared a criminal by the World Court at The Hague...


No, you're...well, can't really use the term "thinking" here, can we?...of the kangaroo court in Malaysia.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Non racist America and and a jury got it right....

Sharptons clueless animals need to simmer down


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Don't worry folks, the DOJ will get right on this and will soon be filing civil rights and hate crime charges against these individuals.


----------



## skookerasbil

Sallow said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You know good and well that he didn't profile blacks in his calls. IN 50 CALLS TO THE POLICE NO MORE THAN 10 WERE BLACK.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he has a long history of calling the  police too often on non-criminal activity, including 10 blacks too many.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





meh


Oz is gay


----------



## squeeze berry

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
Click to expand...



when was the last time "asshole white republicans' rioted, flash mobbed etc.?


----------



## deltex1

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the fuck are you liberals?
> 
> Baby shot dead in stroller; 2 Georgia teens charged - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters were arrested and charged. No problemo, dummy.
Click to expand...

So was Zimmerman, Gertrude.


----------



## Sunshine

Papageorgio said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> 
> tit for tat.
> 
> no justice, no peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pro-violence liberal. I've been telling people that liberals are violent and intolerant of people that don't agree with them and this idiot is more proof.
Click to expand...


They are all violent when it suits their agenda.


----------



## Sunshine

TemplarKormac said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm dead serious. There is a black reverend on O'Reilly calling on black people to boycott vacations in Florida.
> 
> More Breaking News: Every white person in America just scheduled a vacation to a Florida beach and Disneyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!  I already had mine planned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screw that. I'm heading north, into the hills where I belong.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Why do you think I moved out in he woods.  I highly recommend the movie Next of Kin.


----------



## Sunshine

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!  I already had mine planned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw that. I'm heading north, into the hills where I belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women up north LOVE the southern accent. It's a panty dropper!!!
Click to expand...


They apparently do in California too.  At least according to my son!  LOL.


----------



## Sunshine

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you claim Dahmer?  Did he shame your entire race?  Does Hitler represent Zimmerman's dad?
> 
> God damn your a hypocrite.
Click to expand...


*NEGGED!*

Of course they represent you.  You exude and spout the same rhetoric.  For all we know, you are right in the thick of it and planning your next polar bear hunt.  You stamp your feet and want a man arrested.   You get him arrested.  You stamp your feet and want a trial.  You get a trial.  Now, you stamp your feet because the court in this country refused to become a kangaroo court and crucify him just because you stamped your feet.  And now you are stamping your feet again.  And rioting.  Assaulting MORE innocent people.
.


----------



## squeeze berry

Zona said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you support the outrage about treyvon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I support them being able to legally gather, protest and speak on their fellings towards the verdict.
> 
> 
> You?
Click to expand...


perhaps instead of protesting they should go to work?

and if white folks speak on their feelings you will call them racist.

yes, I mean you plural and singular.


----------



## Sallow

TemplarKormac said:


> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?



If true?

It was the absolutely wrong thing to do.

I hope the guys who committed the assault are apprehended and punished to the fullest extent of the law.

This sort of nonsense should have no place in our society.


----------



## novasteve

Zimmerman protesters raid LA store, stop freeway

What next?


----------



## Sunshine

squeeze berry said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you support the outrage about treyvon?
> 
> 
> 
> I support them being able to legally gather, protest and speak on their fellings towards the verdict.
> 
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> perhaps instead of protesting they should go to work?
> 
> and if white folks speak on their feelings you will call them racist.
> 
> yes, I mean you plural and singular.
Click to expand...


They will not be peaceful.  MLKs 'gatherings' all ended in riots.  There will be violence and people on both sides will be killed and injured.   UNLESS our government is prepared, and with 0 in office who thinks they will be prepared after he already jumped into the middle of it.  He won't allow this country to prepare for riots.  He, himself, has instigated the entire thing.  He knew what he was doing.  Just like he did when he instigate Arab spring.  0 is trying to bring this country to its knees from without OR from within.


----------



## Sunshine

Sallow said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true?
> 
> It was the absolutely wrong thing to do.
> 
> I hope the guys who committed the assault are apprehended and punished to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> This sort of nonsense should have no place in our society.
Click to expand...


NOW it's getting a little too close to home!  Except for that IDBY!


----------



## Sallow

Papageorgio said:


> Why doesn't Sharpton care about the hundreds of other murders that go on each and every year? Why does just this one bother him? What is so special about a Hispanic-Jew, why does he hat this one person so much? Why does he not care about other's lives?



Now he's Jewish..eh?


----------



## Sallow

deltex1 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the fuck are you liberals?
> 
> Baby shot dead in stroller; 2 Georgia teens charged - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters were arrested and charged. No problemo, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was Zimmerman, Gertrude.
Click to expand...


Not until Sharpton got involved.


----------



## Sallow

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true?
> 
> It was the absolutely wrong thing to do.
> 
> I hope the guys who committed the assault are apprehended and punished to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> This sort of nonsense should have no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW it's getting a little too close to home!  Except for that IDBY!
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKLHhWwFKN0&list=PL7BFDC233BF925267]The George Burns and Gracie Allen Show: Gracie and the Elephant (2/3) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FireFly

LoneLaugher said:


> Is there even a single post here at USMB.......ever.......written by a liberal or a progressive that promotes, shows admiration for or otherwise shows support for Al Sharpton?
> 
> Nobody cares. Unlike nutter assholes like Beck, Limbaugh, Hannity and Palin.......liberals don't idolize assholes just because they are liberal.
> 
> Find a new hobby, dummies. Banging on Sharpton is a waste of your time. We just do not care.



Al Sharpton got you peeps protesting, marching, rioting, signing petitions & voting exactly how he wants. Yes there are USMB posters on these boards who have done those things.


----------



## FireFly

Sallow said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters were arrested and charged. No problemo, dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> So was Zimmerman, Gertrude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not until Sharpton got involved.
Click to expand...


Because he should have never been arrested, charged or tried without a case. Now that GZ has been acquitted he can't be punished if he really did murder TM.


----------



## Surfer

Holder is an abortion. Why isn't he out discouraging his fellow black brothers from destroying CA? Stupid liberals...


----------



## Sunshine

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true?
> 
> It was the absolutely wrong thing to do.
> 
> I hope the guys who committed the assault are apprehended and punished to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> This sort of nonsense should have no place in our society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW it's getting a little too close to home!  Except for that IDBY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKLHhWwFKN0&list=PL7BFDC233BF925267]The George Burns and Gracie Allen Show: Gracie and the Elephant (2/3) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


What?  Skeerd  what will happen to you when they riot?  'Course you are.


----------



## Katzndogz

There won't be another protest in Los Angeles.  Charlie Beck said this morning that the protests are now over.   After two nights, he's done.  They are now unlawful assemblies and anyone who tries will be arrested.


----------



## wavingrl

I am clearly the last person capable of debating this with you.

What happened in your opinion?

How did GZ acquire lacerations to his head?

That's problematic to me--no other alternative was explained.

'GZ is a liar--look into your heart, etc'

That left me with reasonable doubt.


----------



## Lovebears65

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the fuck are you liberals?
> 
> Baby shot dead in stroller; 2 Georgia teens charged - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters were arrested and charged. No problemo, dummy.
Click to expand...

Zimmerman was arrested and charged and found not guilty so why more protest ass wipe


----------



## Sunshine

Katzndogz said:


> There won't be another protest in Los Angeles.  Charlie Beck said this morning that the protests are now over.   After two nights, he's done.  They are now unlawful assemblies and anyone who tries will be arrested.



The Atlanta police chief:






Are we headed for the second burning of Atlanta?


----------



## Sallow

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOW it's getting a little too close to home!  Except for that IDBY!
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKLHhWwFKN0&list=PL7BFDC233BF925267]The George Burns and Gracie Allen Show: Gracie and the Elephant (2/3) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  Skeerd  what will happen to you when they riot?  'Course you are.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8EKndHBy7U]All in the Family - Edith won't stop talking! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine

Lovebears65 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, where the fuck are you liberals?
> 
> Baby shot dead in stroller; 2 Georgia teens charged - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters were arrested and charged. No problemo, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zimmerman was arrested and charged and found not guilty so why more protest ass wipe
Click to expand...


I keep telling you, they didn't want a trial.  They wanted a government sponsored lynching.


----------



## Jackson

Sharpton should be organizing protests of the black on black murders in Chicago day after day, week after week, month after month.  Something he doesn't give a damn about.  Hypocrite.


----------



## Wildman

Katzndogz said:


> obama cannot afford another loss.   If obama and holder pursued this and lost the effects would be catastrophic.  It would be the black eye to surpass all black eyes.   *obama would be perceived to be possessed of an out of control incompetence.*



he already is an out of control incompetent, but who cares ? to me he is just another  NIGGA..., per Jantel::


*



			Jeantel explained to Morgan that the whole world say its a racist word but the version of the word that she testified Martin had used in reference to Zimmerman, spelled n-i-g-g-a doesnt mean what most people think it means. It doesnt mean a black male as Morgan assumed, she said, but rather any kind of man, including Chinese for example. Morgan helpfully pointed out that thats the version rappers use in their music.

But ******, Jeantel said, stressing the -er., is a racist word. She said Id advise you not to be by black people when you say that word, Jeantel explained, because theyre not going to have it like that. And this is not just in her community as Morgan posited but in the entire generation.
		
Click to expand...

*
i agree.., *in part*, i have said for many years, to* ME*, the word "******" comes in all colors of the human race.., got it now ??


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Is Sharpton bringing Tawana Brawley and the Duke Lacrosse team with him?


----------



## Intense

Sunshine said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support them being able to legally gather, protest and speak on their fellings towards the verdict.
> 
> 
> You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps instead of protesting they should go to work?
> 
> and if white folks speak on their feelings you will call them racist.
> 
> yes, I mean you plural and singular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They will not be peaceful.  MLKs 'gatherings' all ended in riots.  There will be violence and people on both sides will be killed and injured.   UNLESS our government is prepared, and with 0 in office who thinks they will be prepared after he already jumped into the middle of it.  He won't allow this country to prepare for riots.  He, himself, has instigated the entire thing.  He knew what he was doing.  Just like he did when he instigate Arab spring.  0 is trying to bring this country to its knees from without OR from within.
Click to expand...


You might want to study up on MLK and John Locke while you are on the subject of Non_violent Protest and Non-Violent Civil Disobedience.


----------



## Mr. H.

More of the same.
Night after night after night. 

As soon as it dies down... the DOJ will ramp it up all over again.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The2ndAmendment said:


> Protests for what? What more can be done? This can ONLY be to INCITE VIOLENCE.



It's called free speech.  It's in the part of the Constitution you didn't read.


----------



## NYcarbineer

syrenn said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he will. he has to stay in the media's eye.
> 
> During MSNBC's 11 am hour, above a chyron that read, "More Marches, Protests Planned in Coming Days, Weeks," MSNBC anchor Al Sharpton said that he and his National Action Network are "mobilizing" protests in 100 cities. Sharpton made clear that the protests were meant to pressure the Justice Department into taking legal action against George Zimmerman:
> Well, I certainly think it is going to be on those that now feel that this verdict makes a lot of people vulnerable. The reason that people in the civil rights community, including [Sharpton's] National Action Network, is talking about these hundred cities that we're mobilizing this weekend, is not just questioning a verdict but, saying a precedent is now set where the Justice Department must come in[.]
> 
> NBC's Sharpton was one of the first people to turn the shooting death of teenager Trayvon Martin into a national news story back in March of last year. In the run up to the trial this year, Sharpton has used his primetime MSNBC program, "Politics Nation," to demand Zimmerman be convicted.
> 
> 
> NBC's Sharpton Plans Protests In 100 Cities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he wont be happy until he whips the protesters into riots like after the rodeny king riots
Click to expand...


The police in the Rodney King beating were eventually, rightfully, convicted.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

NYcarbineer said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protests for what? What more can be done? This can ONLY be to INCITE VIOLENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called free speech.  It's in the part of the Constitution you didn't read.
Click to expand...


So is the right to a fair and speedy trial or did you forget that part moron? Ohhh that doesn't fit with the RACE HUSTLERS narrative, does it? Too damn bad..No one is going to sit around and take this BULLSHIT..If you librul bedwetting thugs think you're scaring anyone, you're dead wrong.. You're managing to piss off the majority of the country even more than they already are..


----------



## Wildman

R.C. Christian said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is what is sad about this case.  He has been found not guilty, and yet due to the threatened violence, he has to continue to fear for his life, as well as his family.  This is not what the US is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ceased being America quite some time ago.
Click to expand...


yaaa..., around 1961AD -62AD maybe sooner, this is the earliest incident of race riots i can find in America.

*



			On July 27, 1919, an African-American teenager drowned in Lake Michigan after violating the unofficial segregation of Chicago's beaches and being stoned by a group of white youths. His death, and the police's refusal to arrest the white man whom eyewitnesses identified as causing it, sparked a week of rioting between gangs of black and white Chicagoans, concentrated on the South Side neighborhood surrounding the stockyards. When the riots ended on August 3, 15 whites and 23 blacks had been killed and more than 500 people injured; an additional 1,000 black families had lost their homes when they were torched by rioters.
		
Click to expand...

*
History.com ? History Made Every Day ? American & World History


----------



## Intense

*Moved To Current Events*


----------



## Katzndogz

Wildman said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is what is sad about this case.  He has been found not guilty, and yet due to the threatened violence, he has to continue to fear for his life, as well as his family.  This is not what the US is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ceased being America quite some time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yaaa..., around 1961AD -62AD maybe sooner, this is the earliest incident of race riots i can find in America.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> On July 27, 1919, an African-American teenager drowned in Lake Michigan after violating the unofficial segregation of Chicago's beaches and being stoned by a group of white youths. His death, and the police's refusal to arrest the white man whom eyewitnesses identified as causing it, sparked a week of rioting between gangs of black and white Chicagoans, concentrated on the South Side neighborhood surrounding the stockyards. When the riots ended on August 3, 15 whites and 23 blacks had been killed and more than 500 people injured; an additional 1,000 black families had lost their homes when they were torched by rioters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> History.com ? History Made Every Day ? American & World History
Click to expand...


We don't have that anymore.  We have this instead.

Baby shot dead in stroller; 2 Georgia teens charged - CNN.com

Brunswick, Georgia (CNN) -- Two teen boys in this coastal city were charged with murder Friday, accused in the fatal shooting of a 13-month-old boy who was in a stroller being pushed by his mother

Chief Tobe Green identified the older suspect as De'Marquise Elkins, 17, and said he will be treated as an adult in criminal proceedings. The 14-year-old was not identified because of his age. Both have been charged with first-degree murder, police said.

Of course THIS crime should be legal, whereas what happened in 1919 should be considered like it just happened and someone has to be punished.  Someone, maybe a 13 month old baby.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

In speaking about his vigilante/murderer brother taking the law into his own hands, actually said -


----------



## squeeze berry

Luddly Neddite said:


> In speaking about his vigilante/murderer brother taking the law into his own hands, actually said -



you would rather Zimmerman be dead than Martin

point taken


----------



## novasteve

How is his brother a murderer you fucking fruit?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mr. H. said:


> More of the same.
> Night after night after night.
> 
> As soon as it dies down... the DOJ will ramp it up all over again.



I hope you're right. Trayvon's murder needs to become the rallying cry about the rampant racism in the US in the same way that the dead children in Newtown have for the rights of all Americans to be safe from assholes like GZ.


----------



## novasteve

Of course you don't care that. 7 blacks were killed in Philly on Friday


----------



## Wildman

*



			Chief Tobe Green identified the older suspect as De'Marquise Elkins, 17, and said he will be treated as an adult in criminal proceedings. The 14-year-old was not identified because of his age. Both have been charged with first-degree murder
		
Click to expand...

*
NIGGAS.......... ???

as Jantel defines the word !


----------



## Katzndogz

Wildman said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Chief Tobe Green identified the older suspect as De'Marquise Elkins, 17, and said he will be treated as an adult in criminal proceedings. The 14-year-old was not identified because of his age. Both have been charged with first-degree murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> NIGGAS.......... ???
> 
> as Jantel defines the word !



A 17 year old treated as an adult!   Don't they know that 17 is just a CHILD??????


----------



## Sunshine

Intense said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps instead of protesting they should go to work?
> 
> and if white folks speak on their feelings you will call them racist.
> 
> yes, I mean you plural and singular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will not be peaceful.  MLKs 'gatherings' all ended in riots.  There will be violence and people on both sides will be killed and injured.   UNLESS our government is prepared, and with 0 in office who thinks they will be prepared after he already jumped into the middle of it.  He won't allow this country to prepare for riots.  He, himself, has instigated the entire thing.  He knew what he was doing.  Just like he did when he instigate Arab spring.  0 is trying to bring this country to its knees from without OR from within.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to study up on MLK and John Locke while you are on the subject of Non_violent Protest and Non-Violent Civil Disobedience.
Click to expand...


No need.  I was there in the 1960s.  MLKs protests were violent.  John Locke was about tolerance, something MLK talked about but did not practice.  There is no comparison between the two.  Every single one of MLKs 'peaceful demonstrations' ended in violence.

Don't know what happened to my vid, but here is a partial playlist.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL12C4D7AA2F137689


----------



## Pogo

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you claim Dahmer?  Did he shame your entire race?  Does Hitler represent Zimmerman's dad?
> 
> God damn your a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NEGGED!*
> 
> Of course they represent you.  You exude and spout the same rhetoric.  For all we know, you are right in the thick of it and planning your next polar bear hunt.  You stamp your feet and want a man arrested.   You get him arrested.  You stamp your feet and want a trial.  You get a trial.  Now, you stamp your feet because the court in this country refused to become a kangaroo court and crucify him just because you stamped your feet.  And now you are stamping your feet again.  And rioting.  Assaulting MORE innocent people.
> .
Click to expand...


"You don't have the right to disagree, because *I'll* tell you what your opinion is".

Neggified.


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope they are caught and prosecuted for hate crimes civil rights violations.
Click to expand...


Me too, it kills me that they didn't get that Zimmerman is not even white.


----------



## Wildman

Luddly Neddite said:


> In speaking about his vigilante/murderer brother taking the law into his own hands, actually said -



*



			Asshole of the Day for June 14, 2013
		
Click to expand...

*
*outing yourself ......... ??*


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope they are caught and prosecuted for hate crimes civil rights violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, it kills me that they didn't get that Zimmerman is not even white.
Click to expand...


Last night as I was watching the "march" on television, groups of black kids were randomly attacking OTHER BLACK people they found in the street for Trayvon retaliation.   What's that all about?   They were vandalizing black stores in Trayvon retaliation.   These protesters were stopping the cars of other black people and destroying them.    That's why Chief Beck said no more protests would be tolerated.

Zimmerman isn't white.  So what, none of these other victims were white either.


----------



## blastoff

In the OlBat's world this type of lunacy is everyday stuff.  

Personally, I'm very thankful the jury did the right thing based on the only evidence and facts available to try to build a case around, which obviously fell short.  

On another note though I kind of like how upset the morons who swallowed more lies and race baiting from Sharpton and others, believed doctored NBC audio clips, thought the victim was a little boy in a red sweatshirt, and all the other bullshit.  As long as you imbeciles allow yourselves to be led around by the nose by the likes of Sharpton and his ilk, you're doomed.


----------



## Pheonixops

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
Click to expand...


LOL, that would be like saying that the skinheads and kkk represent the white race and all whites are responsible for the aforementioned group's actions! Thanks for the laugh!

For the record the violence in LA and this assault piss me off, I think that those criminals should be arrested, prosecuted, and sent to prison.


----------



## wavingrl

I just wish the 'lies' would be explained.

I gave this my best shot--gathered FYI from the sources available to me. 

A miracle that I established some semblance of facts--it just doesn't work for me --panel after panel with members shouting over each other.

How people work in LE, law and related fields and do this day after day I don't know.

I am not much of a sports fan but that seems to be a better option at the moment.


----------



## dilloduck

LilOlLady said:


> * PROSECUTING ATTORNEYS THREW THE CASE.  *
> Zimmermans *head wounds *are not consistent with his account and his head being *repeatedly banged* into the side walk. Wounds that appear to be *scratches* are too high up on the back of the head to come in contact with concrete. Wounds would have been lower and would have been *abrasions* instead of scratches. Consistent with head coming in contact with pebbles in grass, since Zimmermans back was wet or in contact with sprinkler in grass when Trayvon hit him and he fell hitting his head. Lay on the floor and feel where your head comes in contact with the floor. And if Trayvon *held his head and banged it into the sidewalk* wounds would have been *even lower than higher*.
> 
> Standing upright with my hoodie on it falls over two inches from my chest.
> 
> Zimmerman stalking the kid and after confronting Zimmerman with *why are you following me* and Zimmerman *conscientiously* responding with *what are you doing around here *instead of *I am a neighborhood watchmen *and then reaching into his pocket for his cell phone? Which Trayvon obvious was led to believe he was reaching for a weapon which led to Trayvon to *standing his ground* and fighting for his life.
> 
> Zimmerman account of the incident was not credible and consistent with *racial hatred *for Blacks that he had called 911 over 40 times and *racial profiling *of Trayvon as a criminal. *Zimmerman had profiled a 7 years old black child* when he call police and said he was acting suspicious. How much more evidence did the jury need? The *911 calls and Zimmermans inconsistency account* of the incident should have been more than enough to convict him of, the least, manslaughter.
> 
> *Prosecution deliberately threw this case*. WHY???????    The verdict should be overturned on ground of *incompetent representation and attorney negligence. *
> 
> Never heard of a homicide not being investigated since 1900s hangings of blacks.  Sanford police were acting as *judge and jury.*



Have you called the governor ?


----------



## testarosa

*Prosecution deliberately threw this case.*

Here's a new one for this thread:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/301999-zimmerman-acquittal-excuses.html

LOL, stick it in between "everyone that lives in FL is a redneck" and "the jury was on the rag".


----------



## drivebymedia

Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"

"I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".

She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.

"Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.



A jury of your peers.

God help us.


----------



## Katzndogz

She knows what someone who looks suspicious does.  Just like thousands if not millions of others.


----------



## Sunshine

Pheonixops said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, that would be like saying that the skinheads and kkk represent the white race and all whites are responsible for the aforementioned group's actions! Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> For the record the violence in LA and this assault piss me off, I think that those criminals should be arrested, prosecuted, and sent to prison.
Click to expand...


Where have you been?  That is exactly what is said all the time on this forum.  The radical left accuses every Republican and/or gun owner on here of being in the KKK.  Well, I remember the 60s well, and MLK's 'peaceful marches' ALWAYS turned violent.  Sharpton is bucking to be the next MLK.  You got what you wanted.  Zimmerman was arrested and tried.  But you and your black ilk will not accept the verdict.  And before you even start your all white jury shit, the jury is supposed to be a jury of the DEFENDANT's peers, not that of his assailant.

Here is but one example

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...kk-and-the-2nd-amendment-s-black-history.html


----------



## ducks102

did you see her racist comments? She also said george followed martin because it was raining. haha


----------



## Sunni Man

LilOlLady said:


> PROSECUTING ATTORNEYS THREW THE CASE.


Not really.

Because there was* No* case to begin with.......


----------



## Katzndogz

Just putting Rachel Jeantel on the stand is evidence that the prosecution threw the case.   Of course by claiming that they had a star, smoking gun, witness hurt them because they were then bound to produce that witness.  They just came up with Jeantel.


----------



## Sarah G

LilOlLady said:


> * PROSECUTING ATTORNEYS THREW THE CASE.  *
> Zimmermans *head wounds *are not consistent with his account and his head being *repeatedly banged* into the side walk. Wounds that appear to be *scratches* are too high up on the back of the head to come in contact with concrete. Wounds would have been lower and would have been *abrasions* instead of scratches. Consistent with head coming in contact with pebbles in grass, since Zimmermans back was wet or in contact with sprinkler in grass when Trayvon hit him and he fell hitting his head. Lay on the floor and feel where your head comes in contact with the floor. And if Trayvon *held his head and banged it into the sidewalk* wounds would have been *even lower than higher*.
> 
> Standing upright with my hoodie on it falls over two inches from my chest.
> 
> Zimmerman stalking the kid and after confronting Zimmerman with *why are you following me* and Zimmerman *conscientiously* responding with *what are you doing around here *instead of *I am a neighborhood watchmen *and then reaching into his pocket for his cell phone? Which Trayvon obvious was led to believe he was reaching for a weapon which led to Trayvon to *standing his ground* and fighting for his life.
> 
> Zimmerman account of the incident was not credible and consistent with *racial hatred *for Blacks that he had called 911 over 40 times and *racial profiling *of Trayvon as a criminal. *Zimmerman had profiled a 7 years old black child* when he call police and said he was acting suspicious. How much more evidence did the jury need? The *911 calls and Zimmermans inconsistency account* of the incident should have been more than enough to convict him of, the least, manslaughter.
> 
> *Prosecution deliberately threw this case*. WHY???????    The verdict should be overturned on ground of *incompetent representation and attorney negligence. *
> 
> Never heard of a homicide not being investigated since 1900s hangings of blacks.  Sanford police were acting as *judge and jury.*



There have been times that I wondered the same thing.  They found him not guilty because the prosecution was very weak.  Incompetence or political reasons, I can't decide yet.


----------



## ba1614

drivebymedia said:


> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.



She should believe the defendant from the start, it's up to the prosecution team to prove he's lying.

 Thank god everyone doesn't just convict on emotion.


----------



## ducks102

Katzndogz said:


> She knows what someone who looks suspicious does.  Just like thousands if not millions of others.



Black guys


----------



## testarosa

Sarah G said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> * PROSECUTING ATTORNEYS THREW THE CASE.  *
> Zimmermans *head wounds *are not consistent with his account and his head being *repeatedly banged* into the side walk. Wounds that appear to be *scratches* are too high up on the back of the head to come in contact with concrete. Wounds would have been lower and would have been *abrasions* instead of scratches. Consistent with head coming in contact with pebbles in grass, since Zimmermans back was wet or in contact with sprinkler in grass when Trayvon hit him and he fell hitting his head. Lay on the floor and feel where your head comes in contact with the floor. And if Trayvon *held his head and banged it into the sidewalk* wounds would have been *even lower than higher*.
> 
> Standing upright with my hoodie on it falls over two inches from my chest.
> 
> Zimmerman stalking the kid and after confronting Zimmerman with *why are you following me* and Zimmerman *conscientiously* responding with *what are you doing around here *instead of *I am a neighborhood watchmen *and then reaching into his pocket for his cell phone? Which Trayvon obvious was led to believe he was reaching for a weapon which led to Trayvon to *standing his ground* and fighting for his life.
> 
> Zimmerman account of the incident was not credible and consistent with *racial hatred *for Blacks that he had called 911 over 40 times and *racial profiling *of Trayvon as a criminal. *Zimmerman had profiled a 7 years old black child* when he call police and said he was acting suspicious. How much more evidence did the jury need? The *911 calls and Zimmermans inconsistency account* of the incident should have been more than enough to convict him of, the least, manslaughter.
> 
> *Prosecution deliberately threw this case*. WHY???????    The verdict should be overturned on ground of *incompetent representation and attorney negligence. *
> 
> Never heard of a homicide not being investigated since 1900s hangings of blacks.  Sanford police were acting as *judge and jury.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been times that I wondered the same thing.  They found him not guilty because the prosecution was very weak.  Incompetence or political reasons, I can't decide yet.
Click to expand...


Correction:  The prosecutions CASE was very weak.

There I fixed it.


----------



## eflatminor

drivebymedia said:


> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.



How about some specificity?  Can you use your grown up words and explain, using logic and reason why it's troubling that she referred to Mr Zimmerman by his first name?  What bias does this expose exactly?

Similarly, why is it a problem that she is married, has kids, or that her husband has the means to defend his family as is the case with millions of fathers?

She felt Zimmerman was innocent on the first day.  So did the police.  So what?  How is that an indictment of this juror?

Lastly, the prosecution said race was not an issue.  The FBI found the same.  Why are you denigrating this juror for coming to the same conclusion?

Lots of anger in your post, little logic.  Want to try again?


----------



## Antares

Oh look, our very own outraged black child is now a spammer....how cute.


----------



## blastoff

Someone be sure to start a thread when mobs of blacks of the sizes we're seeing now start voicing the same outrage over the ever-growing rates of black-on-black murders all across the country by the thousands every year.  Oh, and while they're out there protesting and marching and whatnot ask them to also layer in the non-blacks they also kill every year.  After all, it wouldn't be fair to discriminate against them, would it?


----------



## Mr. H.

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of the same.
> Night after night after night.
> 
> As soon as it dies down... the DOJ will ramp it up all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're right. Trayvon's murder needs to become the rallying cry about the rampant racism in the US in the same way that the dead children in Newtown have for the rights of all Americans to be safe from assholes like GZ.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunshine

LadyGunSlinger said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protests for what? What more can be done? This can ONLY be to INCITE VIOLENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called free speech.  It's in the part of the Constitution you didn't read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is the right to a fair and speedy trial or did you forget that part moron? Ohhh that doesn't fit with the RACE HUSTLERS narrative, does it? Too damn bad..No one is going to sit around and take this BULLSHIT..If you librul bedwetting thugs think you're scaring anyone, you're dead wrong.. You're managing to piss off the majority of the country even more than they already are..
Click to expand...


These thugs are going to hurt people who had nothing to do with this.  In raising my own, I did such a good job of raising them to believe all people are the same that they will not see what is about to hit.  Bottom line, I fear for my children.  They are too idealistic.  Those are the ones who always get killed by the thuggy mobs.


----------



## novasteve

Luddly did you like jenteel's homophobic comment that she felt trayvon felt zim was a rapist?


----------



## Pogo

Pheonixops said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, that would be like saying that the skinheads and kkk represent the white race and all whites are responsible for the aforementioned group's actions! Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> For the record the violence in LA and this assault piss me off, I think that those criminals should be arrested, prosecuted, and sent to prison.
Click to expand...


That's exactly what it would be like.  Labelers.    I guess they're authoritarian types who want to not only control what everybody does but actually control everybody else's _mind_.  Which is psycho.



Sunshine said:


> Well, I remember the 60s well, and MLK's 'peaceful marches' ALWAYS turned violent.



Apparently you don't remember them so well.  Perhaps the Orange Sunshine is what you remember. 

Btw all your post-neg PMs to me are being deleted unread so save your breath.  The point is made, you're going for your neg magnet status today, have at it.  I've already done my part.


----------



## Sunshine

Pogo said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, that would be like saying that the skinheads and kkk represent the white race and all whites are responsible for the aforementioned group's actions! Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> For the record the violence in LA and this assault piss me off, I think that those criminals should be arrested, prosecuted, and sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what it would be like.  Labelers.    I guess they're authoritarian types who want to not only control what everybody does but actually control everybody else's _mind_.  Which is psycho.
> 
> To little miss Dunceshine, all your post-neg PMs to me are being deleted unread so save your breath.  The point is made, you're going for your neg magnet status today, have at it.  I've already done my part.
Click to expand...


Your choice.  But since I have only given you one after you negged me AND which you responded to via a nasty PM,  you seem to be trying to declare some kind of war.  Keep it up.  I'll report you for harassment now that I have told you to stop.  Oh AND take a long walk on a short dock.


----------



## ducks102

Roo said:


> Oh look, our very own outraged black child is now a spammer....how cute.




 yeah, it's tough  job dodging bullets from racist white people everyday. There should be an award for that.


----------



## Pheonixops

pioneerpete said:


> For every white or black person on this board claiming they know racism, go to Mississippi. Everybody literally hates everybody there. It truly is the 1950s. They don't even see it either. If you are an outsider you will notice it almost immediately.



I never have been to Mississippi, but some of the nicest people I met while staying in a campground in Florida were from Mississippi. This is coming from an interracial couple too (me and my wife), Louisianans were nice, Alabamans and Georgians were pretty standoffish for the most part. But this is coming from a survey of one.


----------



## Sunshine

Pogo said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, that would be like saying that the skinheads and kkk represent the white race and all whites are responsible for the aforementioned group's actions! Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> For the record the violence in LA and this assault piss me off, I think that those criminals should be arrested, prosecuted, and sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what it would be like.  Labelers.    I guess they're authoritarian types who want to not only control what everybody does but actually control everybody else's _mind_.  Which is psycho.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I remember the 60s well, and MLK's 'peaceful marches' ALWAYS turned violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't remember them so well.  Perhaps the Orange Sunshine is what you remember.
> 
> Btw all your post-neg PMs to me are being deleted unread so save your breath.  The point is made, you're going for your neg magnet status today, have at it.  I've already done my part.
Click to expand...


I've posted links to some of the vids.  

Your protests will be violent and more of you 'black chiles' will end up in prison over it.  So go for it.


----------



## Katzndogz

novasteve said:


> Luddly did you like jenteel's homophobic comment that she felt trayvon felt zim was a rapist?



She's finally decided to testify!   Coming up with an entirely different story than the one she told on the stand is not going to be helpful.


----------



## Pheonixops

pioneerpete said:


> How ape shit will liberals go when Obama and *Holder file no charges*, and civil lawsuit by the Martin's is denied???????



I don't think that they should...................


----------



## Pogo

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> 
> For every white or black person on this board claiming they know racism, go to Mississippi. Everybody literally hates everybody there. It truly is the 1950s. They don't even see it either. If you are an outsider you will notice it almost immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never have been to Mississippi, but some of the nicest people I met while staying in a campground in Florida were from Mississippi. This is coming from an interracial couple too (me and my wife), Louisianans were nice, Alabamans and Georgians were pretty standoffish for the most part. But this is coming from a survey of one.
Click to expand...


I've been going to Mississippi all my life (my mom was from there) and I don't see it that way either.  Certainly there are pockets (see the Emmett Till story) or more correctly, used to be, but again .... labelers.  They're a bunch of fuckin' losers wallowing in their own ignorance.


----------



## Pheonixops

TemplarKormac said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm dead serious. There is a black reverend on O'Reilly calling on black people to boycott vacations in Florida.
> 
> More Breaking News: Every white person in America just scheduled a vacation to a Florida beach and Disneyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!  I already had mine planned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screw that. I'm heading north, into the hills where I belong.
Click to expand...


I headed there too pretty soon, in the Zell Miller hwy area..................


----------



## eflatminor

ducks102 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, our very own outraged black child is now a spammer....how cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it's tough  job dodging bullets from racist white people everyday. There should be an award for that.
Click to expand...


Thanks Captain Hyperbole...

Not to worry, no one expects you to back up your claims with facts or specificity.


----------



## Katzndogz

Mr. H. said:


> More of the same.
> Night after night after night.
> 
> As soon as it dies down... the DOJ will ramp it up all over again.



It's been night after night for two nights.  After last night, Chief Charlie Beck has had enough, if they try it again there will be mass arrests.

It might be racist to let these black people run around beating up other black people, vandalizing black stores and destroying the cars of other black people.   A race war in which members of one race attack members of the same race they are is counter productive.


----------



## jknowgood

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of the same.
> Night after night after night.
> 
> As soon as it dies down... the DOJ will ramp it up all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're right. Trayvon's murder needs to become the rallying cry about the rampant racism in the US in the same way that the dead children in Newtown have for the rights of all Americans to be safe from assholes like GZ.
Click to expand...


So you want more black on black crime? Got it.


----------



## novasteve

Was this a ant gay hate crime by trayvon?


----------



## drivebymedia

The more the tea cons post their racist hatreds, the sooner Holder will put his investigation into high gear.

Juror B37 represents the racism of the far right - the American Taliban.

Sick ....


----------



## Capstone

novasteve said:


> Was this a ant gay hate crime by trayvon?



Maybe he thought Zimmerman was a tranny?


----------



## eflatminor

eflatminor said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about some specificity?  Can you use your grown up words and explain, using logic and reason why it's troubling that she referred to Mr Zimmerman by his first name?  What bias does this expose exactly?
> 
> Similarly, why is it a problem that she is married, has kids, or that her husband has the means to defend his family as is the case with millions of fathers?
> 
> She felt Zimmerman was innocent on the first day.  So did the police.  So what?  How is that an indictment of this juror?
> 
> Lastly, the prosecution said race was not an issue.  The FBI found the same.  Why are you denigrating this juror for coming to the same conclusion?
> 
> Lots of anger in your post, little logic.  Want to try again?
Click to expand...


So you can't address the topic with any specificity?  How sad for you.


----------



## Sunshine

drivebymedia said:


> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.



Yes, a jury of the *DEFENDANT'S* peers.  NOT a jury of the deceased's peers.  Not sure why you can't get that.


----------



## novasteve

Zimmerman protesters raid LA store, stop freeway

Walmart raided for trayvon


----------



## martybegan

drivebymedia said:


> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.



Its a jury of your peers for the accused, not for the victim, and has been that way since the beginning.


----------



## Meister

ba1614 said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She should believe the defendant from the start, it's up to the prosecution team to prove he's lying.*
> 
> Thank god everyone doesn't just convict on emotion.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^^^^
This   What this poster said is just how the judicial system is supposed to work


----------



## Mad Scientist

Sounds like a Conspiracy Theory and as we all know, NO ONE conspires to do ANYTHING!


----------



## Capstone

novasteve said:


> Zimmerman protesters raid LA store, stop freeway
> 
> Walmart raided for trayvon



Word has it that there's been an uptick in parking violations and speeding tickets since the verdict came down, obviously all for Trayvon.


----------



## Sunshine

ba1614 said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should believe the defendant from the start, it's up to the prosecution team to prove he's lying.
> 
> Thank god everyone doesn't just convict on emotion.
Click to expand...


POSSITIVE REP when it opens up.  You are exactly right!  Every defendant is innocent until proven guilty and the jury is a jury of the DEFENDANT's peers.   (Funny thought:  I know a really arrogant doctor who is always saying he has no peers.)


----------



## Meister

ducks102 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, our very own outraged black child is now a spammer....how cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it's tough  job dodging bullets from racist white people everyday. There should be an award for that.
Click to expand...


Are they racist, or maybe they just don't like you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bodecea said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> #1.  No one here knows who assaulted who.
> 
> #2.  I have never ever called for Zimmerman to be lynched.    If you have to lie to make your point, not much of a point......is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jury didn't seem to have a problem figuring out who assaulted who.  Neither did I when I heard the prosecution.  Every prosecution witness validated Zimmerman's story.  You have used all the euphemisms.  Who leads you to the kitchen every morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury's job was to find beyond a reasonable doubt if Zimmerman was guilty of 2nd degree murder.   It was NOT their job to find who threw the first punch.   Do you not know the Law?
Click to expand...


  You're full of shit. Thats exactly one of the things the jury needed to determine.
And they felt TM attacked GZ,giving GZ the right to self defense.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Penn University Prof Says Zimmerman Let Off Because God Is a ?White Racist? | The Gateway Pundit



Wow.. This is getting really nutty now and this dummy teaches RELIGION on the University level.


----------



## drivebymedia

What happened to the "open mind" Juror 37B promised so she would be selected for the jury?

Like all Zimmerman defenders, Juror 37B was not concerned with the point where "George" caught up with Trayvon - 100 yards from "George's" car.

Did "George" grab this frightened kids arm? His hoodie? ... and cause Trayvon to defend himself under 'stand your ground'?

Juror 37B said she was not concerned with what led up to the fight, only the fight itself.

Open mind.

Sad .....


----------



## Jarhead

drivebymedia said:


> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> As she should have.
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> Which has no relevancy. She is an independent woman with her own thought process
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> Sadly, he DID look suspicious. Anyone of any color walking slowly in the rain with a hoodie will come across suspicious if he/she is in a self contained and self patrolled complex where he/she does not live. This does not mean he is definitely up to no good. It simply means it is worthy of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.



Funny....all that you "criticized" is exactly as it should be.

You must live in bizzarro world if you think things should be different.


----------



## Jarhead

drivebymedia said:


> What happened to the "open mind" Juror 37B promised so she would be selected for the jury?
> 
> Like all Zimmerman defenders, Juror 37B was not concerned with the point where "George" caught up with Trayvon - 100 yards from "George's" car.
> 
> Did "George" grab this frightened kids arm? His hoodie? ... and cause Trayvon to defend himself under 'stand your ground'?
> 
> Juror 37B said she was not concerned with what led up to the fight, only the fight itself.
> 
> Open mind.
> 
> Sad .....



you don't get it....likely because you don't want to get it.

One can have a hunch but still have an open mind.

I was once against same sex marriage...but had an open mind....and now support it.

For someone to NOT assume innocent until proven guilty is someone without the proper thinking for a jury.


----------



## FA_Q2

How is this person a professor?  She seems as dumb as a box of rocks with the asinine things quoted.  Really, God is a white racist because&#8230;

Well we don&#8217;t get to the because; that apparently is not important when making bullshit claims.


----------



## Sarah G

drivebymedia said:


> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.



I heard that a couple of them were wives of attorney's and although the race of the women kind of bothered me in the beginning, I had hoped and still hope that race had nothing to do with it.  The chosen jurors was the first thing that the prosecuters had some control of.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Katzndogz said:


> She knows what someone who looks suspicious does.  Just like thousands if not millions of others.



Looking  suspicious in one person's opinion is not a capital offense in this country.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

ba1614 said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should believe the defendant from the start, it's up to the prosecution team to prove he's lying.
> 
> Thank god everyone doesn't just convict on emotion.
Click to expand...

*
The correct language is "presumed" innocent, not assumed innocent.  *


----------



## Meister

drivebymedia said:


> What happened to the "open mind" Juror 37B promised so she would be selected for the jury?
> 
> Like all Zimmerman defenders, Juror 37B was not concerned with the point where "George" caught up with Trayvon - 100 yards from "George's" car.
> 
> Did "George" grab this frightened kids arm? His hoodie? ... and cause Trayvon to defend himself under 'stand your ground'?
> 
> Juror 37B said she was not concerned with what led up to the fight, only the fight itself.
> 
> Open mind.
> 
> Sad .....


Have you thought about linking your story so we could all look at what she said and thought, instead of just taking your word for it?

Not too much to ask, is it?


----------



## NYcarbineer

ba1614 said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should believe the defendant from the start, it's up to the prosecution team to prove he's lying.
> 
> Thank god everyone doesn't just convict on emotion.
Click to expand...


Since Zimmerman didn't testify, what's for her to believe?  

lol, I suspect a good many on the OJ jury came into the trial with the same sort of foregone conclusions.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

I don't know where these people get their backassward thinking?? The truly frightening thing is this moron is an educator!


----------



## blastoff

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Penn University Prof Says Zimmerman Let Off Because God Is a ?White Racist? | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. This is getting really nutty now and this dummy teaches RELIGION on the University level.



...those that can't, teach!


----------



## Misty

ducks102 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, our very own outraged black child is now a spammer....how cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it's tough  job dodging bullets from racist white people everyday. There should be an award for that.
Click to expand...


Most blacks dodge bullets from other blacks. Might want to address that problem. If you really care. 

And I hate making this about race but you keep it going. 

I thought she was very sincere and thought the case through carefully. 

None of them were happy about this situation. They all cried.


----------



## martybegan

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should believe the defendant from the start, it's up to the prosecution team to prove he's lying.
> 
> Thank god everyone doesn't just convict on emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> The correct language is "presumed" innocent, not assumed innocent.  *
Click to expand...


You are both presumed and assumed to be a mouth breathing idiot.


----------



## eflatminor

drivebymedia said:


> What happened to the "open mind" Juror 37B promised so she would be selected for the jury?



You have yet to provide even a modicum of evidence that this juror did not keep an open mind.  Deciding after the first day of the trail that evidence was lacking to support a conviction is not the same thing as closing one's mind.  It's an indication that the case should have never been brought in the first place.



> Like all Zimmerman defenders, Juror 37B was not concerned with the point where "George" caught up with Trayvon - 100 yards from "George's" car.



And this disproves the claim of self defense how?



> Did "George" grab this frightened kids arm? His hoodie? ... and cause Trayvon to defend himself under 'stand your ground'?



Do you have a shred of evidence to support this?

Didn't think so.



> Juror 37B said she was not concerned with what led up to the fight, only the fight itself.



Are you suggesting it should be against the law to take notice and to follow a person trespassing...in rain...at night...while concealing their identity?  

What the fuck are you suggesting, exactly?



> Open mind.



Not you.



> Sad .....



Indeed you are.

Now, one more time, are you willing to engage in actual debate by addressing the retorts to your posts...or are you just a hateful troll?  In addition to the questions posed above, you have yet to address these:

1) Explain, using logic and reason why it's troubling that she referred to Mr Zimmerman by his first name? What bias does this expose exactly?

2) Why is it a problem that she is married, has kids, or that her husband has the means to defend his family as is the case with millions of fathers?

3) She felt Zimmerman was innocent on the first day. So did the police. So what? How is that an indictment of this juror?

4) The prosecution said race was not an issue. The FBI found the same. Why are you denigrating this juror for coming to the same conclusion? 

So, what is it to be?  Troll or not?


----------



## R.C. Christian

Maybe Sharpton can incite another Crown Heights riot!


----------



## Meister

NYcarbineer said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should believe the defendant from the start, it's up to the prosecution team to prove he's lying.
> 
> Thank god everyone doesn't just convict on emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Zimmerman didn't testify, what's for her to believe?
> 
> lol, I suspect a good many on the OJ jury came into the trial with the same sort of foregone conclusions.
Click to expand...


1.Tape of the walk through with the detectives
2.Hannity Show

Yeah, he did testify and the prosecution thought it was good enough to use in their case.


----------



## NYcarbineer

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should believe the defendant from the start, it's up to the prosecution team to prove he's lying.
> 
> Thank god everyone doesn't just convict on emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> The correct language is "presumed" innocent, not assumed innocent.  *
Click to expand...


It sounds like she was assuming he did no wrong, which is a far cry from applying the principle that you are not guilty until proven guilty.

I'd be interested to hear how she answered the questions during jury selection.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Sarah G said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that a couple of them were wives of attorney's and although the race of the women kind of bothered me in the beginning, I had hoped and still hope that race had nothing to do with it.  The chosen jurors was the first thing that the prosecuters had some control of.
Click to expand...


*Sanford is a....ahem...."conservative" town.  Much like Central Florida is a...ahh...conservative bastion of Republican values.  (wink, wink).  I really doubt the prosecution wanted an all-white jury.*


----------



## eflatminor

NYcarbineer said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> She knows what someone who looks suspicious does.  Just like thousands if not millions of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking  suspicious in one person's opinion is not a capital offense in this country.
Click to expand...


Nor is following said suspicious person.  Attacking someone...that is an offense.  Get the difference?


----------



## squeeze berry

blastoff said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penn University Prof Says Zimmerman Let Off Because God Is a ?White Racist? | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. This is getting really nutty now and this dummy teaches RELIGION on the University level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...those that can't, teach!
Click to expand...


it's an affirmative action hire


----------



## Jarhead

NYcarbineer said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> She knows what someone who looks suspicious does.  Just like thousands if not millions of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking  suspicious in one person's opinion is not a capital offense in this country.
Click to expand...


and he was not shot for looking suspicious.

The way I see it...he was shot for physically expressing his lack of appreciation for someone else viewing him as suspicious looking.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Meister said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should believe the defendant from the start, it's up to the prosecution team to prove he's lying.
> 
> Thank god everyone doesn't just convict on emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Zimmerman didn't testify, what's for her to believe?
> 
> lol, I suspect a good many on the OJ jury came into the trial with the same sort of foregone conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.Tape of the walk through with the detectives
> 2.Hannity Show
> 
> Yeah, he did testify and the prosecution thought it was good enough to use in their case.
Click to expand...


She said 'from the start'.  So presumably she'd already heard all of that, and already made up her mind?

Why the fuck did the prosecution let her on the jury?


----------



## Misty

Attention race baiting idiots; this case was a no win for anyone. 

And if Zimmerman does get shot and killed by a revenge seeker, would you be happy? What then?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Here's what she said:

God ain&#8217;t good all of the time. In fact, sometimes, God is not for us. As a black woman in an nation that has taken too many pains to remind me that I am not a white man, and am not capable of taking care of my reproductive rights, or my voting rights, I know that this American god ain&#8217;t my god. As a matter of fact, I think he&#8217;s a white racist god with a problem. More importantly, he is carrying a gun and stalking young black men.&#8221;

Penn University Prof Says Zimmerman Let Off Because God Is a ?White Racist? | The Gateway Pundit

God carries a gun and stalks black men??? ROFLMAO


----------



## Katzndogz

drivebymedia said:


> The more the tea cons post their racist hatreds, the sooner Holder will put his investigation into high gear.
> 
> Juror B37 represents the racism of the far right - the American Taliban.
> 
> Sick ....



I doubt holder has a gear higher than the investigation into George Zimmerman.   The investigation came up with nothing the first time around.   He has GOT to find something this time or be forever known as more of a fool than he is now.    Maybe he can get Rachel Jeantel to bring her brand new testimony to court.  The one she didn't give last time but has now thought of what she should have said.


----------



## Jarhead

NYcarbineer said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should believe the defendant from the start, it's up to the prosecution team to prove he's lying.
> 
> Thank god everyone doesn't just convict on emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Zimmerman didn't testify, what's for her to believe?
> 
> lol, I suspect a good many on the OJ jury came into the trial with the same sort of foregone conclusions.
Click to expand...


just to ensure you know how it works..

When a defendant pleads "not guilty"...he or she is saying to the court...."I am not guilty of the charges levied on me."

When a jury is chosen, they are told that the defendant has pleaded "not guilty" to the charges.

The jury is supposed to believe the defendant's plea....and enter the trial with the presumption of innocence.

Then it is up to the prosecution to present their case as to why the jury should believe otherwise.

Understand?


----------



## Katzndogz

nycarbineer said:


> meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nycarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> since zimmerman didn't testify, what's for her to believe?
> 
> Lol, i suspect a good many on the oj jury came into the trial with the same sort of foregone conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.tape of the walk through with the detectives
> 2.hannity show
> 
> yeah, he did testify and the prosecution thought it was good enough to use in their case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she said 'from the start'.  So presumably she'd already heard all of that, and already made up her mind?
> 
> Why the fuck did the prosecution let her on the jury?
Click to expand...


mistrial!


----------



## Jarhead

NYcarbineer said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Zimmerman didn't testify, what's for her to believe?
> 
> lol, I suspect a good many on the OJ jury came into the trial with the same sort of foregone conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Tape of the walk through with the detectives
> 2.Hannity Show
> 
> Yeah, he did testify and the prosecution thought it was good enough to use in their case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said 'from the start'.  So presumably she'd already heard all of that, and already made up her mind?
> 
> Why the fuck did the prosecution let her on the jury?
Click to expand...

she said it from the start because ...
THE PROSECUITION, THE DEFENSE AND THE JUDGE TELL THEM SUCH.

Do not debate what you don't know.

Jury opening instructions are that they are to assume the defendant is innocent.


----------



## Moonglow

God has to be white, all the pictures prove it as such.


----------



## R.C. Christian

And look what the lying cock roach Barry Soetoro had to say - "And in the wake of the verdict, I know those passions may be running even higher. But we are a nation of laws, and a jury has spoken,&#8221;

Yeah, right.


----------



## wavingrl

clearly she is the devil--all the jurors are evil?

unless a similar case actually occurs in the DC area and we are allowed to watch Sunny/CNN analyst prosecute the case and bring in a guilty verdict --this is as good as it gets.

I should rush to Google and search for demographics--to my limited knowledge there is not a significant Hispanic population in DC. The realm of fantasy that is required to cover all aspects of this case is beyond me. 

5 white women and one Hispanic--should I infer that GZ is more white than he is Hispanic?

This is where I need to stop.

If there is a thunderbolt---some startling new development that would be interesting.

I think I have the basics. Someone should design an instrument to assess 'your place on the spectrum'--race, stand your ground/self defense.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Capstone said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman protesters raid LA store, stop freeway
> 
> Walmart raided for trayvon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word has it that there's been an uptick in parking violations and speeding tickets since the verdict came down, obviously all for Trayvon.
Click to expand...


I wish that would happen here. The AR would come out of my trunk.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Moonglow said:


> God has to be white, all the pictures prove it as such.



Nice way to avoid the subject : NUTTY PROFESSOR--


----------



## wavingrl

NYcarbineer said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Zimmerman didn't testify, what's for her to believe?
> 
> lol, I suspect a good many on the OJ jury came into the trial with the same sort of foregone conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Tape of the walk through with the detectives
> 2.Hannity Show
> 
> Yeah, he did testify and the prosecution thought it was good enough to use in their case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said 'from the start'.  So presumably she'd already heard all of that, and already made up her mind?
> 
> Why the fuck did the prosecution let her on the jury?
Click to expand...



of course this juror is an accomplished liar--cough.

the prosecution could have struck her--it was known that her husband owns a firearm and is an attorney. Not possible that such a woman could be busy with her own job and family responsibilities and not be well informed on this case?


----------



## squeeze berry

ducks102 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, our very own outraged black child is now a spammer....how cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it's tough  job dodging bullets from racist white people everyday. *There should be an award for that.*
Click to expand...



how about a one way ticket to Africa?


----------



## Katzndogz

novasteve said:


> Zimmerman protesters raid LA store, stop freeway
> 
> Walmart raided for trayvon



TV news helicopters showed some people kicking and punching others along the street, including two people sitting on a bus bench.

The people beaten up were BLACK PEOPLE!   Two black people sitting at a bus bench got jumped and beaten up.  Paramedics took them away.

What is it with black people beating and killing other black people in some sort of move against what they perceive as white oppression?   What is it?   There seems to be some sort of rallying cry in the black areas that goes along the lines of "Let's kill all the black people".


----------



## asterism

drivebymedia said:


> What happened to the "open mind" Juror 37B promised so she would be selected for the jury?
> 
> Like all Zimmerman defenders, Juror 37B was not concerned with the point where "George" caught up with Trayvon - 100 yards from "George's" car.
> 
> Did "George" grab this frightened kids arm? His hoodie? ... and cause Trayvon to defend himself under 'stand your ground'?
> 
> Juror 37B said she was not concerned with what led up to the fight, only the fight itself.
> 
> Open mind.
> 
> Sad .....



There was no evidence to show that Zimmerman grabbed Martin at all.

I'm not sure you understand how trials work.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Jarhead said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> She knows what someone who looks suspicious does.  Just like thousands if not millions of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking  suspicious in one person's opinion is not a capital offense in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and he was not shot for looking suspicious.
> 
> The way I see it...he was shot for physically expressing his lack of appreciation for someone else viewing him as suspicious looking.
Click to expand...


Since there's no proof of that whatsoever that's quite a leap.


----------



## R.C. Christian

That's what people with an IQ lower than 80 do. Next they'll probably learn one from their 70 IQ friends in the Congo and start lopping off breasts.


----------



## Meister

asterism said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the "open mind" Juror 37B promised so she would be selected for the jury?
> 
> Like all Zimmerman defenders, Juror 37B was not concerned with the point where "George" caught up with Trayvon - 100 yards from "George's" car.
> 
> Did "George" grab this frightened kids arm? His hoodie? ... and cause Trayvon to defend himself under 'stand your ground'?
> 
> Juror 37B said she was not concerned with what led up to the fight, only the fight itself.
> 
> Open mind.
> 
> Sad .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no evidence to show that Zimmerman grabbed Martin at all.
> 
> I'm not sure you understand how trials work.
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting for a link to his source.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Jarhead said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should believe the defendant from the start, it's up to the prosecution team to prove he's lying.
> 
> Thank god everyone doesn't just convict on emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Zimmerman didn't testify, what's for her to believe?
> 
> lol, I suspect a good many on the OJ jury came into the trial with the same sort of foregone conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just to ensure you know how it works..
> 
> When a defendant pleads "not guilty"...he or she is saying to the court...."I am not guilty of the charges levied on me."
> 
> When a jury is chosen, they are told that the defendant has pleaded "not guilty" to the charges.
> 
> The jury is supposed to believe the defendant's plea....and enter the trial with the presumption of innocence.
> 
> Then it is up to the prosecution to present their case as to why the jury should believe otherwise.
> 
> Understand?
Click to expand...


You don't understand.  That bears no resemblance to what she said.


----------



## Misty

drivebymedia said:


> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.



Casey Anthony, o.j. Simpson both got away with murder. 

Oj murdered two people and Casey Anthony murdered her two year old child. 

Anthony a white female killing her white child
Oj black guy killing two white people 

Racism and sexism in both cases. A racist jury paying back the LAPD for years of racism. And a sexist one that couldn't believe a mother would kill her own baby girl. 

If OJ had been white he would've been found guilty. 

If Anthony had been the dad he would've been convicted. 

If trayvon had been white, no charges would have been brought against GZ. 

It is what it is...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Zimmerman was a registered Democrat.


----------



## dilloduck

NYcarbineer said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> She knows what someone who looks suspicious does.  Just like thousands if not millions of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking  suspicious in one person's opinion is not a capital offense in this country.
Click to expand...


no --it's a cause to call the cops.
Are you able to follow a time line and chain of events ?


----------



## dilloduck

NYcarbineer said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Zimmerman didn't testify, what's for her to believe?
> 
> lol, I suspect a good many on the OJ jury came into the trial with the same sort of foregone conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Tape of the walk through with the detectives
> 2.Hannity Show
> 
> Yeah, he did testify and the prosecution thought it was good enough to use in their case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said 'from the start'.  So presumably she'd already heard all of that, and already made up her mind?
> 
> Why the fuck did the prosecution let her on the jury?
Click to expand...


Your'e assuming again. She may have meant from the start of the trial.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Jarhead said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Tape of the walk through with the detectives
> 2.Hannity Show
> 
> Yeah, he did testify and the prosecution thought it was good enough to use in their case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said 'from the start'.  So presumably she'd already heard all of that, and already made up her mind?
> 
> Why the fuck did the prosecution let her on the jury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she said it from the start because ...
> THE PROSECUITION, THE DEFENSE AND THE JUDGE TELL THEM SUCH.
> 
> Do not debate what you don't know.
> 
> Jury opening instructions are that they are to assume the defendant is innocent.
Click to expand...


She said she believed George's 'story' from the start.  Your guilty or innocent plea is not your 'story'.

jeezus what is wrong with you people?


----------



## NYcarbineer

dilloduck said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Tape of the walk through with the detectives
> 2.Hannity Show
> 
> Yeah, he did testify and the prosecution thought it was good enough to use in their case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said 'from the start'.  So presumably she'd already heard all of that, and already made up her mind?
> 
> Why the fuck did the prosecution let her on the jury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your'e assuming again. She may have meant from the start of the trial.
Click to expand...


Which means at the start.  She had already made up her mind.


----------



## Sarah G

squeeze berry said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> In speaking about his vigilante/murderer brother taking the law into his own hands, actually said -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would rather Zimmerman be dead than Martin
> 
> point taken
Click to expand...


Considering the evil nature of the racist Sta Puft guy, the universe may have picked the wrong one to go on that fateful night.

Did George even have a real job other than the neighborhood watch gig?


----------



## dilloduck

NYcarbineer said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said 'from the start'.  So presumably she'd already heard all of that, and already made up her mind?
> 
> Why the fuck did the prosecution let her on the jury?
> 
> 
> 
> she said it from the start because ...
> THE PROSECUITION, THE DEFENSE AND THE JUDGE TELL THEM SUCH.
> 
> Do not debate what you don't know.
> 
> Jury opening instructions are that they are to assume the defendant is innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said she believed George's 'story' from the start.  Your guilty or innocent plea is not your 'story'.
> 
> jeezus what is wrong with you people?
Click to expand...


Opening statements are made at the START of a trial. George's story was presented there by the defense attorneys.


----------



## dilloduck

Sarah G said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> In speaking about his vigilante/murderer brother taking the law into his own hands, actually said -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would rather Zimmerman be dead than Martin
> 
> point taken
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering the evil nature of the racist Sta Puft guy, the universe may have picked the wrong one to go on that fateful night.
> 
> Did George even have a real job other than the neighborhood watch gig?
Click to expand...


Irrelevent


----------



## NYcarbineer

dilloduck said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> She knows what someone who looks suspicious does.  Just like thousands if not millions of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking  suspicious in one person's opinion is not a capital offense in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no --it's a cause to call the cops.
> Are you able to follow a time line and chain of events ?
Click to expand...


To call the cops, not become the cops.


----------



## Sarah G

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> you would rather Zimmerman be dead than Martin
> 
> point taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the evil nature of the racist Sta Puft guy, the universe may have picked the wrong one to go on that fateful night.
> 
> Did George even have a real job other than the neighborhood watch gig?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevent
Click to expand...


----------



## NYcarbineer

dilloduck said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> she said it from the start because ...
> THE PROSECUITION, THE DEFENSE AND THE JUDGE TELL THEM SUCH.
> 
> Do not debate what you don't know.
> 
> Jury opening instructions are that they are to assume the defendant is innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said she believed George's 'story' from the start.  Your guilty or innocent plea is not your 'story'.
> 
> jeezus what is wrong with you people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opening statements are made at the START of a trial. George's story was presented there by the defense attorneys.
Click to expand...


Tell the idiot Jarhead, not me.


----------



## disskreddit

Mods- Plz delete post.


----------



## Jarhead

NYcarbineer said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking  suspicious in one person's opinion is not a capital offense in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he was not shot for looking suspicious.
> 
> The way I see it...he was shot for physically expressing his lack of appreciation for someone else viewing him as suspicious looking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since there's no proof of that whatsoever that's quite a leap.
Click to expand...


Proof?

All of a sudden you want proof?

I gave my opinion based on the evidence....and I made that clear when I said "as I see it"....

But as for proof...here is what I have to work with...

Trayvon did not like the fact that he was being followed. I don't blame him. Neither would I. Was he afraid? I doubt it. He was within a short run to his dads home. Someone afraid would run to safety. He opted to NOT run home. 

Trayvon had no other marks on his body other than the deadly gunshot wound. That implies he either started the fight and Zimmerman never got a punch in....or he fought back after an errant blow by Zimmerman. Either way, he won the fight at that point. I have had my nose broken in a fight. Most people become "useless" in a fight when the nose is broken.(I can get into the details as to why this is...but fear of further damage to the nose is the most prominent reason).

However, as the only witnessed testified.....the fight continued....yet, again....no marks on Trayvon which means he was still fighting a helpless, injured man.

That is a sign of a man (or boy) hell bent on not defending himself...but hell bent on beating the crap out of someone.

Thus why my opinion is that he was not happy about being perceived as suspicious.....and made it clear by beating the crap out of Zimmerman.

Curious....your scenario....whatever it may be......what information did you use to come up with it?


----------



## dilloduck

NYcarbineer said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said she believed George's 'story' from the start.  Your guilty or innocent plea is not your 'story'.
> 
> jeezus what is wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening statements are made at the START of a trial. George's story was presented there by the defense attorneys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the idiot Jarhead, not me.
Click to expand...


The juror is free take opening statements into consideration. She didn't say she closed her ears after that. Apparently the state did not have any evidence to sway her.


----------



## Katzndogz

Sarah G said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> In speaking about his vigilante/murderer brother taking the law into his own hands, actually said -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would rather Zimmerman be dead than Martin
> 
> point taken
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering the evil nature of the racist Sta Puft guy, the universe may have picked the wrong one to go on that fateful night.
> 
> Did George even have a real job other than the neighborhood watch gig?
Click to expand...


On what basis is he a racist?  Other than the liberal announcement and the fact that he DARED to fight back against a black thug, what is the basis.  Is anyone who fights back against a black thug a racist?


----------



## Jarhead

NYcarbineer said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said she believed George's 'story' from the start.  Your guilty or innocent plea is not your 'story'.
> 
> jeezus what is wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening statements are made at the START of a trial. George's story was presented there by the defense attorneys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the idiot Jarhead, not me.
Click to expand...


what is that supposed to mean?

Once the opening arguments are presented, the presumption of innocence may be compromised....depending on what the prosecutor may claim he/she plans to show at trial.

But the presumption of innocence is an instruction to the jury before opening arguments.

"tell the idiot jarhead, not me"...

lol...what are you.....5?


----------



## wavingrl

why would any other juror want to speak--if this is the response?

How about would you want to have GZ in your neighborhood?

Long pause. Yes, if he didn't go too far. 

It was pretty clear to me that she had questions throughout. 'That is George's rendition of the story--we will never be certain how things happened...'

She found the medical examiner for the defense highly credible and I think the friend, served in Viet Nam/medic that testified about the voice. She recalled that GZ had purchased a lock for the woman who was frightened after the break in--gave her his phone number and said come over any time. This influenced her to think he had a heart, caring person. She still said she should have stayed in the truck.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Katzndogz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> you would rather Zimmerman be dead than Martin
> 
> point taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the evil nature of the racist Sta Puft guy, the universe may have picked the wrong one to go on that fateful night.
> 
> Did George even have a real job other than the neighborhood watch gig?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what basis is he a racist?  Other than the liberal announcement and the fact that he DARED to fight back against a black thug, what is the basis.  Is anyone who fights back against a black thug a racist?
Click to expand...


Questioning self-defense against a black thug is RACIST!


----------



## drivebymedia

Jarhead said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the "open mind" Juror 37B promised so she would be selected for the jury?
> 
> Like all Zimmerman defenders, Juror 37B was not concerned with the point where "George" caught up with Trayvon - 100 yards from "George's" car.
> 
> Did "George" grab this frightened kids arm? His hoodie? ... and cause Trayvon to defend himself under 'stand your ground'?
> 
> Juror 37B said she was not concerned with what led up to the fight, only the fight itself.
> 
> Open mind.
> 
> Sad .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't get it....likely because you don't want to get it.
> 
> One can have a hunch but still have an open mind.
> 
> I was once against same sex marriage...but had an open mind....and now support it.
> 
> For someone to NOT assume innocent until proven guilty is someone without the proper thinking for a jury.
Click to expand...


The *Justice System * assumes innocence until guilt is proven - NOT A JURIST.

A juror swears to have an OPEN MIND.

Juror 37B's mind was made up from the get-go that Zimmerman was justified in shooting Trayvon - and no testimony was going to change it.

.... Simply because "George" is white and a local boy, and his intentions were honorable,  Trayvon is black, suspicious looking,  and doesn't belong here.

Enter the DOJ


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Here are some facts on Martin and Zimmerman at someones request: 

The February 2012 shooting death of 17-year-old Trayvon Martion might never have happened if school officials in Miami-Dade County had not instituted an unofficial policy of treating crimes as school disciplinary infractions. Revelations that emerged from an internal affairs investigation explain why Martin was not arrested when caught at school with stolen jewelry in October 2011 or with marijuana in February 2012. Instead, the teenager was suspended from school, the last time just days before he was shot dead by George Zimmerman.

Trayvon Martin was not from Sanford, the town north of Orlando where he was shot in 2012 and where a jury acquitted Zimmerman of murder charges Saturday. Martin was from Miami Gardens, more than 200 miles away, and had come to Sanford to stay with his father&#8217;s girlfriend Brandy Green at her home in the townhouse community where Zimmerman was in charge of the neighborhood watch. Trayvon was staying with Green after he had been suspended for the second time in six months from Krop High School in Miami-Dade County, where both his father, Tracy Martin, and mother, Sybrina Fulton, lived.

Both of Trayvon&#8217;s suspensions during his junior year at Krop High involved crimes that could have led to his prosecution as a juvenile offender. However, Chief Charles Hurley of the Miami-Dade School Police Department (MDSPD) in 2010 had implemented a policy that reduced the number of criminal reports, manipulating statistics to create the appearance of a reduction in crime within the school system. Less than two weeks before Martin&#8217;s death, the school system commended Chief Hurley for &#8220;decreasing school-related juvenile delinquency by an impressive 60 percent for the last six months of 2011.&#8221; What was actually happening was that crimes were not being reported as crimes, but instead treated as disciplinary infractions.

In October 2011, after a video surveillance camera caught Martin writing graffiti on a door, MDSPD Office Darryl Dunn searched Martin&#8217;s backpack, looking for the marker he had used. Officer Dunn found 12 pieces of women&#8217;s jewelry and a man&#8217;s watch, along with a flathead screwdriver the officer described as a &#8220;burglary tool.&#8221; The jewelry and watch, which Martin claimed he had gotten from a friend he refused to name, matched a description of items stolen during the October 2011 burglary of a house on 204th Terrace, about a half-mile from the school. 

However, because of Chief Hurley&#8217;s policy &#8220;to lower the arrest rates,&#8221; as one MDSPD sergeant said in an internal investigation, the stolen jewelry was instead listed as &#8220;found property&#8221; and was never reported to Miami-Dade Police who were investigating the burglary. Similarly, in February 2012 when an MDSPD officer caught Martin with a small plastic bag containing marijuana residue, as well as a marijuana pipe, this was not treated as a crime, and instead Martin was suspended from school.

Either of those incidents could have put Trayvon Martin into the custody of the juvenile justice system. However, because of Chief Hurley&#8217;s attempt to reduce the school crime statistics &#8212; according to sworn testimony, officers were &#8220;basically told to lie and falsify&#8221; reports &#8212; Martin was never arrested. And if he had been arrested, he might never have been in Sanford the night of his fatal encounter with Zimmerman.

In fact, the reason Zimmerman was patrolling the townhouse community the night of the February 2012 shooting was that there had been a rash of burglaries in the neighborhood, although there was no indication that Trayvon Martin was involved in any of those crimes.

As for Chief Hurley&#8217;s policy, it was the controversy over Martin&#8217;s death that accidentally exposed it. In March 2012, the Miami Herald reported on Martin&#8217;s troubled history of disciplinary incidents at Krop High. Chief Hurley then launched the internal affairs investigation in an attempt to find out who had provided information to the reporter. During the course of that investigation, MDSPD officers and supervisors described Chief Hurley&#8217;s policy of not reporting crimes by students. Chief Hurley was subsequently accused of sexually harassing two female subordinates. He resigned in February, about a year after Trayvon Martin&#8217;s death.


----------



## Jarhead

drivebymedia said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the "open mind" Juror 37B promised so she would be selected for the jury?
> 
> Like all Zimmerman defenders, Juror 37B was not concerned with the point where "George" caught up with Trayvon - 100 yards from "George's" car.
> 
> Did "George" grab this frightened kids arm? His hoodie? ... and cause Trayvon to defend himself under 'stand your ground'?
> 
> Juror 37B said she was not concerned with what led up to the fight, only the fight itself.
> 
> Open mind.
> 
> Sad .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't get it....likely because you don't want to get it.
> 
> One can have a hunch but still have an open mind.
> 
> I was once against same sex marriage...but had an open mind....and now support it.
> 
> For someone to NOT assume innocent until proven guilty is someone without the proper thinking for a jury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Juror 37B's mind was made up from the get-go that Zimmerman was justified in shooting Trayvon - and no testimony was going to change it.
> 
> *She never said that you lying sack of race baiting shit.*
> 
> .... Simply because "George" is white and a local boy, and his intentions were honorable,  Trayvon is black, suspicious looking,  and doesn't belong here.
> 
> *George was not white you lying sack of race baiting shit. He is no more white than Obama.
> Trayvons Dad lived there....so there goes your "he doesn't belong there" theory you lying sack of race baiting shit.*
> 
> Enter the DOJ
Click to expand...


people like you make me sick. Always looking for an excuse...never looking for a solution.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Moonglow said:


> God has to be white, all the pictures prove it as such.



You have to be a liberal, all your dodging proves it as such.


----------



## drivebymedia

wavingrl said:


> why would any other juror want to speak--if this is the response?
> 
> How about would you want to have GZ in your neighborhood?



God almighty not another one.

True, it's hard to tell a cracker from a redneck, with a 4 door diesel pickup for every kid over 12 - but we have them all, and are waiting for someone to kill someone.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Trayvon Martin?s Involvement In Local Burglaries Covered Up By Media, School, Police, Prosecutors - Atlas Shrugs


Next I'll put up the rash of burglaries in Zimmermans neighborhood.  I've got that info too.


----------



## Jarhead

drivebymedia said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would any other juror want to speak--if this is the response?
> 
> How about would you want to have GZ in your neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God almighty not another one.
> 
> True, it's hard to tell a cracker from a redneck, with a 4 door diesel pickup for every kid over 12 - but we have them all, and are waiting for someone to kill someone.
Click to expand...


And all the while ignoring the fact that 92% of all black men and women are killed by other black men and women.


----------



## Katzndogz

If God is a white racist, then this woman is in some SERIOUS trouble.   God just might send some racist white ghosts to haunt her house.


----------



## eflatminor

NYcarbineer said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking  suspicious in one person's opinion is not a capital offense in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no --it's a cause to call the cops.
> Are you able to follow a time line and chain of events ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To call the cops, not become the cops.
Click to expand...


Zimmerman never claimed he was a police officer.

Are you suggesting we outlaw neighborhood watches?  Should the people be barred from taking note of someone trespassing...at night...in the rain...while concealing their identity?  Should we criminalize the act of following someone?


----------



## eflatminor

eflatminor said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the "open mind" Juror 37B promised so she would be selected for the jury?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to provide even a modicum of evidence that this juror did not keep an open mind.  Deciding after the first day of the trail that evidence was lacking to support a conviction is not the same thing as closing one's mind.  It's an indication that the case should have never been brought in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all Zimmerman defenders, Juror 37B was not concerned with the point where "George" caught up with Trayvon - 100 yards from "George's" car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this disproves the claim of self defense how?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a shred of evidence to support this?
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting it should be against the law to take notice and to follow a person trespassing...in rain...at night...while concealing their identity?
> 
> What the fuck are you suggesting, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed you are.
> 
> Now, one more time, are you willing to engage in actual debate by addressing the retorts to your posts...or are you just a hateful troll?  In addition to the questions posed above, you have yet to address these:
> 
> 1) Explain, using logic and reason why it's troubling that she referred to Mr Zimmerman by his first name? What bias does this expose exactly?
> 
> 2) Why is it a problem that she is married, has kids, or that her husband has the means to defend his family as is the case with millions of fathers?
> 
> 3) She felt Zimmerman was innocent on the first day. So did the police. So what? How is that an indictment of this juror?
> 
> 4) The prosecution said race was not an issue. The FBI found the same. Why are you denigrating this juror for coming to the same conclusion?
> 
> So, what is it to be?  Troll or not?
Click to expand...


Can you smell it?







Coward.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Here is the timeline on burglaries in Zimmermans neighorhood - the why's and how of his involvement with neighborhood watch from beginning.  Read and weep, guys.  The truth hurts.  

George Zimmerman: Prelude to a shooting | Reuters


----------



## Sarah G

R.C. Christian said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the evil nature of the racist Sta Puft guy, the universe may have picked the wrong one to go on that fateful night.
> 
> Did George even have a real job other than the neighborhood watch gig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what basis is he a racist?  Other than the liberal announcement and the fact that he DARED to fight back against a black thug, what is the basis.  Is anyone who fights back against a black thug a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Questioning self-defense against a black thug is RACIST!
Click to expand...


The thug was the little guy who murdered the kid with the Skittles..  Do you ever get it right?


----------



## wavingrl

drivebymedia said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would any other juror want to speak--if this is the response?
> 
> How about would you want to have GZ in your neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God almighty not another one.
> 
> True, it's hard to tell a cracker from a redneck, with a 4 door diesel pickup for every kid over 12 - but we have them all, and are waiting for someone to kill someone.
Click to expand...


all of this is over my head.

'another one'--me?

that's what the juror was asked by Anderson Cooper.


----------



## testarosa

Mr. H. said:


> More of the same.
> Night after night after night.
> 
> As soon as it dies down... the DOJ will ramp it up all over again.



IOU a logic rep.


----------



## eflatminor

drivebymedia said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would any other juror want to speak--if this is the response?
> 
> How about would you want to have GZ in your neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God almighty not another one.
> 
> True, it's hard to tell a cracker from a redneck, with a 4 door diesel pickup for every kid over 12
Click to expand...


Racist fuck.



> but we have them all, and are waiting for someone to kill someone.



Ah the compassion and tolerance...


----------



## Sunshine

drivebymedia said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the "open mind" Juror 37B promised so she would be selected for the jury?
> 
> Like all Zimmerman defenders, Juror 37B was not concerned with the point where "George" caught up with Trayvon - 100 yards from "George's" car.
> 
> Did "George" grab this frightened kids arm? His hoodie? ... and cause Trayvon to defend himself under 'stand your ground'?
> 
> Juror 37B said she was not concerned with what led up to the fight, only the fight itself.
> 
> Open mind.
> 
> Sad .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't get it....likely because you don't want to get it.
> 
> One can have a hunch but still have an open mind.
> 
> I was once against same sex marriage...but had an open mind....and now support it.
> 
> For someone to NOT assume innocent until proven guilty is someone without the proper thinking for a jury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *Justice System * assumes innocence until guilt is proven - NOT A JURIST.
> 
> A juror swears to have an OPEN MIND.
> 
> Juror 37B's mind was made up from the get-go that Zimmerman was justified in shooting Trayvon - and no testimony was going to change it.
> 
> .... Simply because "George" is white and a local boy, and his intentions were honorable,  Trayvon is black, suspicious looking,  and doesn't belong here.
> 
> Enter the DOJ
Click to expand...


Of which the juror is an integral part.  Innocence is assumed by everyone in the system, judge, jury, everyone.  The prosecutor has to prove guilt beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Here is the story of Chief Hurley and why he covered up Trayvons criminal history.  read this one:  M-DSPD Cover Up ? The Curious Case Of Trayvon Martin?s Backpack With Stolen Jewelry and Burglary Tool? | The Last Refuge

Guess we know why this isn't getting any media attention, eh?


----------



## Jarhead

Sunshine said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't get it....likely because you don't want to get it.
> 
> One can have a hunch but still have an open mind.
> 
> I was once against same sex marriage...but had an open mind....and now support it.
> 
> For someone to NOT assume innocent until proven guilty is someone without the proper thinking for a jury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Justice System * assumes innocence until guilt is proven - NOT A JURIST.
> 
> A juror swears to have an OPEN MIND.
> 
> Juror 37B's mind was made up from the get-go that Zimmerman was justified in shooting Trayvon - and no testimony was going to change it.
> 
> .... Simply because "George" is white and a local boy, and his intentions were honorable,  Trayvon is black, suspicious looking,  and doesn't belong here.
> 
> Enter the DOJ
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of which the juror is an integral part.  Innocence is assumed by everyone in the system, judge, jury, everyone.  The prosecutor has to prove guilt beyond a reasonable doubt.
Click to expand...


if you look at the rest of his post...it is not justice he cares about. It is reparations. He wants "non blacks" to live under a different type of justice system. He wants to allow emotions to play a role in determining ones guilt.

And the DA is ALSO supposed to presume innocence and only bring charges if there is evidence implying otherwise.

In this case, only emotion implied otherwise.

The DA got it wrong and the jury got it right.


----------



## Sunshine

Jarhead said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Justice System * assumes innocence until guilt is proven - NOT A JURIST.
> 
> A juror swears to have an OPEN MIND.
> 
> Juror 37B's mind was made up from the get-go that Zimmerman was justified in shooting Trayvon - and no testimony was going to change it.
> 
> .... Simply because "George" is white and a local boy, and his intentions were honorable,  Trayvon is black, suspicious looking,  and doesn't belong here.
> 
> Enter the DOJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of which the juror is an integral part.  Innocence is assumed by everyone in the system, judge, jury, everyone.  The prosecutor has to prove guilt beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you look at the rest of his post...it is not justice he cares about. It is reparations. He wants "non blacks" to live under a different type of justice system. He wants to allow emotions to play a role in determining ones guilt.
> 
> And the DA is ALSO supposed to presume innocence and only bring charges if there is evidence implying otherwise.
> 
> In this case, only emotion implied otherwise.
> 
> The DA got it wrong and the jury got it right.
Click to expand...


How in the hell I positive repped you is beyond me.  I generally don't make mistakes like that. I don't have to wait 2 days to deliver up a neg, just have to spread it around first.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

M-DSPD Cover Up ? The Curious Case Of Trayvon Martin?s Backpack With Stolen Jewelry and Burglary Tool? | The Last Refuge

This story - especially the angle of Chief Hurley - makes sense to me.  

This is probably the story the Obama administration doesn't want folks to get to the bottom of.  With good reason.


----------



## Katzndogz

Even if Trayvon Martin was a convicted burglar it has no bearing on George Zimmerman's use of self defense.  It might have some use in Zimmerman's assumption that Martin was up to no good, but that has nothing to do with the attack, nor use of deadly force in self defense.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sarah G said:


> The thug was the little guy who murdered the kid with the Skittles..  Do you ever get it right?



Sarah, I've noticed that you tend to post from a perspective of unabashed racism, where fact is irrelevant and only the color of the skin of the participants matters; so I have to ask, are you black?


----------



## Sarah G

Jeremiah said:


> Here is the story of Chief Hurley and why he covered up Trayvons criminal history.  read this one:  M-DSPD Cover Up ? The Curious Case Of Trayvon Martin?s Backpack With Stolen Jewelry and Burglary Tool? | The Last Refuge
> 
> Guess we know why this isn't getting any media attention, eh?



Ever read about Georgie's criminal past?  You have said so much about Trayvon, your bullshit is incredulous.  You're not content that he killed Trayvon, now you have to kill his reputation as a nice and calm kid who wasn't doing anything wrong that night either.


----------



## Katzndogz

Jarhead said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Justice System * assumes innocence until guilt is proven - NOT A JURIST.
> 
> A juror swears to have an OPEN MIND.
> 
> Juror 37B's mind was made up from the get-go that Zimmerman was justified in shooting Trayvon - and no testimony was going to change it.
> 
> .... Simply because "George" is white and a local boy, and his intentions were honorable,  Trayvon is black, suspicious looking,  and doesn't belong here.
> 
> Enter the DOJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of which the juror is an integral part.  Innocence is assumed by everyone in the system, judge, jury, everyone.  The prosecutor has to prove guilt beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you look at the rest of his post...it is not justice he cares about. It is reparations. He wants "non blacks" to live under a different type of justice system. He wants to allow emotions to play a role in determining ones guilt.
> 
> And the DA is ALSO supposed to presume innocence and only bring charges if there is evidence implying otherwise.
> 
> In this case, only emotion implied otherwise.
> 
> The DA got it wrong and the jury got it right.
Click to expand...


The DA knew it was wrong and hid three times the exculpatory evidence than it turned over.


----------



## Sunshine

novasteve said:


> Zimmerman protesters raid LA store, stop freeway
> 
> What next?



It is prolly being incited and planned on the social media.  Might look there for your answer.


----------



## Sunshine

Sarah G said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the story of Chief Hurley and why he covered up Trayvons criminal history.  read this one:  M-DSPD Cover Up ? The Curious Case Of Trayvon Martin?s Backpack With Stolen Jewelry and Burglary Tool? | The Last Refuge
> 
> Guess we know why this isn't getting any media attention, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever read about Georgie's criminal past?  You have said so much about Trayvon, your bullshit is incredulous.  You're not content that he killed Trayvon, now you have to kill his reputation as a nice and calm kid who wasn't doing anything wrong that night either.
Click to expand...


Not having ever been convicted of anything he didn't have a criminal past, you black dodo.


----------



## High_Gravity

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Penn University Prof Says Zimmerman Let Off Because God Is a ?White Racist? | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. This is getting really nutty now and this dummy teaches RELIGION on the University level.



Thats just insanity.


----------



## Sunshine

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thug was the little guy who murdered the kid with the Skittles..  Do you ever get it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, I've noticed that you tend to post from a perspective of unabashed racism, where fact is irrelevant and only the color of the skin of the participants matters; so I have to ask, are you black?
Click to expand...


She is black.  So is JoeB


----------



## Troubled_CA

WAS Zimmerman's PAST allowed in evidence?
no
friggin moron.

MOST people WHO READ are aware of this BOMBSHELL.

not everything is an evil plot, 
except of course,  in the minds of conservative morons.


----------



## pioneerpete

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> 
> For every white or black person on this board claiming they know racism, go to Mississippi. Everybody literally hates everybody there. It truly is the 1950s. They don't even see it either. If you are an outsider you will notice it almost immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never have been to Mississippi, but some of the nicest people I met while staying in a campground in Florida were from Mississippi. This is coming from an interracial couple too (me and my wife), Louisianans were nice, Alabamans and Georgians were pretty standoffish for the most part. But this is coming from a survey of one.
Click to expand...


Nothing is 100%. There are good people in every state of every race. I lived in south Mississippi for a year. It was like a slap in the face. It got to the point I couldn't go through the McDonalds drive-thru because I was scared what they did to the food. Just as bad from the white people trust me! I've lived for periods of time in every state you mentioned and Mississippi was by far the most racially tense.


----------



## Sarah G

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thug was the little guy who murdered the kid with the Skittles..  Do you ever get it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, I've noticed that you tend to post from a perspective of unabashed racism, where fact is irrelevant and only the color of the skin of the participants matters; so I have to ask, are you black?
Click to expand...


I'm not Black but I wouldn't be ashamed of it just like you aren't ashamed of being a racist and toothless redneck.  

Nobody cares what you've noticed.


----------



## Katzndogz

Jeremiah said:


> H
> In fact, the reason Zimmerman was patrolling the townhouse community the night of the February 2012 shooting was that there had been a rash of burglaries in the neighborhood, although there was no indication that Trayvon Martin was involved in any of those crimes.



All good, except for this part.  On the night of February 12th, Zimmerman wasn't patrolling anything, he was on his way to the store.


----------



## Jarhead

Sunshine said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of which the juror is an integral part.  Innocence is assumed by everyone in the system, judge, jury, everyone.  The prosecutor has to prove guilt beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you look at the rest of his post...it is not justice he cares about. It is reparations. He wants "non blacks" to live under a different type of justice system. He wants to allow emotions to play a role in determining ones guilt.
> 
> And the DA is ALSO supposed to presume innocence and only bring charges if there is evidence implying otherwise.
> 
> In this case, only emotion implied otherwise.
> 
> The DA got it wrong and the jury got it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How in the hell I positive repped you is beyond me.  I generally don't make mistakes like that. I don't have to wait 2 days to deliver up a neg, just have to spread it around first.
Click to expand...


huh?

What did I say that warranted a negative rep?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Sarah G said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the story of Chief Hurley and why he covered up Trayvons criminal history.  read this one:  M-DSPD Cover Up ? The Curious Case Of Trayvon Martin?s Backpack With Stolen Jewelry and Burglary Tool? | The Last Refuge
> 
> Guess we know why this isn't getting any media attention, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever read about Georgie's criminal past?  You have said so much about Trayvon, your bullshit is incredulous.  You're not content that he killed Trayvon, now you have to kill his reputation as a nice and calm kid who wasn't doing anything wrong that night either.
Click to expand...


What criminal past? Charges were dropped. No conviction, no crime.


----------



## squeeze berry

Sarah G said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the story of Chief Hurley and why he covered up Trayvons criminal history.  read this one:  M-DSPD Cover Up ? The Curious Case Of Trayvon Martin?s Backpack With Stolen Jewelry and Burglary Tool? | The Last Refuge
> 
> Guess we know why this isn't getting any media attention, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever read about Georgie's criminal past?  You have said so much about Trayvon, your bullshit is incredulous.  You're not content that he killed Trayvon, now you have to kill his reputation as a nice and calm kid who wasn't doing anything wrong that night either.
Click to expand...


Martin was casing his next burglary


----------



## squeeze berry

Sarah G said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thug was the little guy who murdered the kid with the Skittles..  Do you ever get it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, I've noticed that you tend to post from a perspective of unabashed racism, where fact is irrelevant and only the color of the skin of the participants matters; so I have to ask, are you black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not Black but I wouldn't be ashamed of it just like you aren't ashamed of being a racist and toothless redneck.
> 
> Nobody cares what you've noticed.
Click to expand...


redneck is a racial slur


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sarah G said:


> I'm not Black but I wouldn't be ashamed of it just like you aren't ashamed of being a racist and toothless redneck.
> 
> Nobody cares what you've noticed.



What exactly is "racist" about me?

Again, you tend to use skin color rather than fact to adjudge a situation, I go with fact. 

Now which is the racist?


----------



## Sarah G

Yes!

And in marches the redneck army.


----------



## pioneerpete

Pogo said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> 
> For every white or black person on this board claiming they know racism, go to Mississippi. Everybody literally hates everybody there. It truly is the 1950s. They don't even see it either. If you are an outsider you will notice it almost immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never have been to Mississippi, but some of the nicest people I met while staying in a campground in Florida were from Mississippi. This is coming from an interracial couple too (me and my wife), Louisianans were nice, Alabamans and Georgians were pretty standoffish for the most part. But this is coming from a survey of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been going to Mississippi all my life (my mom was from there) and I don't see it that way either.  Certainly there are pockets (see the Emmett Till story) or more correctly, used to be, but again .... labelers.  They're a bunch of fuckin' losers wallowing in their own ignorance.
Click to expand...


Lived there for a year. It was more racially tense then any state I've ever lived in. That includes every southern state phoenix mentions plus some more, and that was my experience. It went both ways. Call me what you want, but I lived there.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The connections between the Police Burglary report and the School Report of &#8220;found items&#8221; were never made because the regular police detective in charge of the Burglary case had no idea the School Police Dept. had filed a &#8220;found items&#8221; report.

Two differing police departments, and the School Officer, Dunn, intentionally took the criminal element out of the equation &#8211; instead preferring &#8220;school discipline&#8221; and not &#8220;criminal adjudication&#8221;.

It was only when the M-DSPD Internal Affairs investigation 
it "kicked in"....... read that paragraph - that ties the entire story together.  With Obamas executive order to not punish black students for misbehavior he covered his bases by setting up independent police to investigate crimes and avoid adjudication.   This is the crime ring that needs to be investigated.  Read the entire story carefully and you'll understand why Chief Hurley's admission that he was forced to do this is key in understanding what the Obama administration was doing in regards to crimes commited by black students.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

You're missing the big picture here, Katz.  It is much bigger than just the Trayvon case.  They covered up far more than Trayvons criminal record - by orders of the Obama administration the police depts have been split up into two distinct units.   One doesn't know what the other is doing.  Get it?


----------



## Sarah G

uncensored, I responded to you once, I don't care to get into any kind of discussion with the lower eschelon of usmb such as you and sunshine.

Just wanted to set you straight.


----------



## Sunshine

Jeremiah said:


> Here is the story of Chief Hurley and why he covered up Trayvons criminal history.  read this one:  M-DSPD Cover Up ? The Curious Case Of Trayvon Martin?s Backpack With Stolen Jewelry and Burglary Tool? | The Last Refuge
> 
> Guess we know why this isn't getting any media attention, eh?



Of course, we all know that not reporting black crime will reduce black crime!  LMAO


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sarah G said:


> Yes!
> 
> And in marches the redneck army.



You forgot to answer as to what it is that makes me a racist?

I'm in Los Angeles, so not sure that "redneck" fits. Oh, i know you're just spewing hatred for whites, but it remains a malapropism. 

IF you can find posts that demonstrate racism on my part, please feel free to do so.

You, OTH, leave a path of racism in every thread you participate in.


----------



## Kondor3

Mebbe White Folk in this country need to pick a case where some young Black Guy stalked and killed a White Teen and then got off scot-free, and then organize nationwide protests and riots, to get the Lamestream Media's attention...

Of course, if that was the case, some of our finest Talking Heads and Media Whores would be clucking their tongues and labeling such nationwide activism as Nazi -like or KKK -like or Reactionary... racist in nature, inciting violence and rioting, and downright seditious...

And, of course, proportionally, we would have far fewer protesters and rioters; mostly because White Folk seem more inclined to accept the verdicts and findings of The Law, or, at least, seem less inclined to react violently about verdicts and findings they do not agree with; nor do they seem as susceptible to the same kind of collective emotional manipulation as their Black countrymen have been subjected to time-and-again by Race Baiters and Race Hustlers within their own community...

I blame the Lamestream Media itself for continuing to fan the flames, as well as those refugees from the 1960s - Sharpton and Jackson - who profit from fanning those flames...


----------



## Jarhead

Troubled_CA said:


> *WAS Zimmerman's PAST allowed in evidence?
> no
> friggin moron.*
> MOST people WHO READ are aware of this BOMBSHELL.
> 
> not everything is an evil plot,
> except of course,  in the minds of conservative morons.



in Bold?

Lol...and you referred to him as a friggin moron?

Uh....excused me....yes.....Zimmermans past WAS allowed into the trial.

As a matter of fact...it was used to try to show mal intent.

6 years and fifty 9-11 calls was admitted into the trial.....and the prosecutor used it to claim Zimmerman was frustrated that he couldn't help catch a criminal.

An assumption...of course...a valid one....sure.....but using ones past to show "intent" should be allowed.

Know your facts before you call someone a friggin moron.


----------



## Sunshine

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
> 
> And in marches the redneck army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to answer as to what it is that makes me a racist?
> 
> I'm in Los Angeles, so not sure that "redneck" fits. Oh, i know you're just spewing hatred for whites, but it remains a malapropism.
> 
> IF you can find posts that demonstrate racism on my part, please feel free to do so.
> 
> You, OTH, leave a path of racism in every thread you participate in.
Click to expand...


While she herself is ashamed of being black, evidenced by her avatars of a white woman.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

How a Miami School Crime Cover-Up Policy Led to Trayvon Martins Death

By Robert Stacy McCain on 7.15.13 @ 1:05AM

The American Spectator : The Spectacle Blog : How a Miami School Crime Cover-Up Policy Led to Trayvon Martin's Death

The February 2012 shooting death of 17-year-old Trayvon Martion might never have happened if school officials in Miami-Dade County had not instituted an unofficial policy of treating crimes as school disciplinary infractions. Revelations that emerged from an internal affairs investigation explain why Martin was not arrested when caught at school with stolen jewelry in October 2011 or with marijuana in February 2012. Instead, the teenager was suspended from school, the last time just days before he was shot dead by George Zimmerman.

Trayvon Martin was not from Sanford, the town north of Orlando where he was shot in 2012 and where a jury acquitted Zimmerman of murder charges Saturday. Martin was from Miami Gardens, more than 200 miles away, and had come to Sanford to stay with his fathers girlfriend Brandy Green at her home in the townhouse community where Zimmerman was in charge of the neighborhood watch. Trayvon was staying with Green after he had been suspended for the second time in six months from Krop High School in Miami-Dade County, where both his father, Tracy Martin, and mother, Sybrina Fulton, lived.

Both of Trayvons suspensions during his junior year at Krop High involved crimes that could have led to his prosecution as a juvenile offender. However, Chief Charles Hurley of the Miami-Dade School Police Department (MDSPD) in 2010 had implemented a policy that reduced the number of criminal reports, manipulating statistics to create the appearance of a reduction in crime within the school system. Less than two weeks before Martins death, the school system commended Chief Hurley for decreasing school-related juvenile delinquency by an impressive 60 percent for the last six months of 2011. What was actually happening was that crimes were not being reported as crimes, but instead treated as disciplinary infractions.

In October 2011, after a video surveillance camera caught Martin writing graffiti on a door, MDSPD Office Darryl Dunn searched Martins backpack, looking for the marker he had used. Officer Dunn found 12 pieces of womens jewelry and a mans watch, along with a flathead screwdriver the officer described as a burglary tool. The jewelry and watch, which Martin claimed he had gotten from a friend he refused to name, matched a description of items stolen during the October 2011 burglary of a house on 204th Terrace, about a half-mile from the school. 

However, because of Chief Hurleys policy to lower the arrest rates, as one MDSPD sergeant said in an internal investigation, the stolen jewelry was instead listed as found property and was never reported to Miami-Dade Police who were investigating the burglary. Similarly, in February 2012 when an MDSPD officer caught Martin with a small plastic bag containing marijuana residue, as well as a marijuana pipe, this was not treated as a crime, and instead Martin was suspended from school.

Either of those incidents could have put Trayvon Martin into the custody of the juvenile justice system. However, because of Chief Hurleys attempt to reduce the school crime statistics  according to sworn testimony, officers were basically told to lie and falsify reports  Martin was never arrested. And if he had been arrested, he might never have been in Sanford the night of his fatal encounter with Zimmerman.

In fact, the reason Zimmerman was patrolling the townhouse community the night of the February 2012 shooting was that there had been a rash of burglaries in the neighborhood, although there was no indication that Trayvon Martin was involved in any of those crimes.

As for Chief Hurleys policy, it was the controversy over Martins death that accidentally exposed it. In March 2012, the Miami Herald reported on Martins troubled history of disciplinary incidents at Krop High. Chief Hurley then launched the internal affairs investigation in an attempt to find out who had provided information to the reporter. During the course of that investigation, MDSPD officers and supervisors described Chief Hurleys policy of not reporting crimes by students. Chief Hurley was subsequently accused of sexually harassing two female subordinates. He resigned in February, about a year after Trayvon Martins death.



Chief Hurley's Policy is the big story, Katz.  Have a closer look. It's the Obama Administrations policy and he backed it with an executive order concerning black students!  That memo didn't just go out to Public Schools across America.  It went out to every Police Dept in America too and that is why we have two police depts not communicating with one another in this story!   - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

THIS is what led to Trayvon Martins death.  Nothing short of it. 

-Jeremiah


----------



## Jarhead

Jarhead said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Justice System * assumes innocence until guilt is proven - NOT A JURIST.
> 
> A juror swears to have an OPEN MIND.
> 
> Juror 37B's mind was made up from the get-go that Zimmerman was justified in shooting Trayvon - and no testimony was going to change it.
> 
> .... Simply because "George" is white and a local boy, and his intentions were honorable,  Trayvon is black, suspicious looking,  and doesn't belong here.
> 
> Enter the DOJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of which the juror is an integral part.  Innocence is assumed by everyone in the system, judge, jury, everyone.  The prosecutor has to prove guilt beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you look at the rest of his post...it is not justice he cares about. It is reparations. He wants "non blacks" to live under a different type of justice system. He wants to allow emotions to play a role in determining ones guilt.
> 
> And the DA is ALSO supposed to presume innocence and only bring charges if there is evidence implying otherwise.
> 
> In this case, only emotion implied otherwise.
> 
> The DA got it wrong and the jury got it right.
Click to expand...


Sunshine...the post above?
I was referring to Driveby being that way....not Zimmerman.


----------



## eflatminor

Sarah G said:


> The thug was the little guy who murdered the kid...



It's clear you reject Zimmerman's claim of self defense.  Can you articulate with specificity what evidence you have that has allowed you to come to that conclusion?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

This thing has gotten way out of hand..


----------



## High_Gravity

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This thing has gotten way out of hand..



And this is supposed to be an "educated" person saying this? disgusting.


----------



## Sarah G

eflatminor said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thug was the little guy who murdered the kid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear you reject Zimmerman's claim of self defense.  Can you articulate with specificity what evidence you have that has allowed you to come to that conclusion?
Click to expand...


I have articulated it on a daily basis.

And your avie is still stupid.


----------



## Yurt

NYcarbineer said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> She knows what someone who looks suspicious does.  Just like thousands if not millions of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking  suspicious in one person's opinion is not a capital offense in this country.
Click to expand...


name one person who said it is.


----------



## BlueGin

He does realize that a huge portion of black communities are christian and very religious...right?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Troubled_CA said:


> WAS Zimmerman's PAST allowed in evidence?
> no
> friggin moron.
> 
> MOST people WHO READ are aware of this BOMBSHELL.
> 
> not everything is an evil plot,
> except of course,  in the minds of conservative morons.



So you are saying that most Americans are aware of Obama memo to Public School System in 2011 not to punish black students for crimes commited on campus?  To lower the number of reports - such as Chief Hurley did by cutting 60% of his own reports and erasing them ( as he did for Trayvon Martin ) so that he wouldn't be put into the juvenile court system?  This is the Obama agenda, Pal.  A completely separate police dept overseeing school system and their job is solely to NOT ENFORCE THE LAW and DO NOT LET THE REAL POLICE DEPT KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON.  

He signed an executive order to make it happen.


----------



## Katzndogz

Jeremiah said:


> You're missing the big picture here, Katz.  It is much bigger than just the Trayvon case.  They covered up far more than Trayvons criminal record - by orders of the Obama administration the police depts have been split up into two distinct units.   One doesn't know what the other is doing.  Get it?



Oh I know that.   But the reason why Martin's background didn't come in is because it was simply not relevant.  Zimmerman's background never came in.   Zimmerman's background was discussed so intensively in the media and from liberals that people assume that Zimmerman's background was before the jury.   Neither background came before the jury.


----------



## Jarhead

Katzndogz said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the big picture here, Katz.  It is much bigger than just the Trayvon case.  They covered up far more than Trayvons criminal record - by orders of the Obama administration the police depts have been split up into two distinct units.   One doesn't know what the other is doing.  Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know that.   But the reason why Martin's background didn't come in is because it was simply not relevant.  Zimmerman's background never came in.   Zimmerman's background was discussed so intensively in the media and from liberals that people assume that Zimmerman's background was before the jury.   Neither background came before the jury.
Click to expand...


That is not accurate.

The fact that, over an 8 year period, Zimmerman made fifty 9-11 calls WAS permitted by the judge.

It was used to paint him as a cop wannabe with frustrations of not nabbing "the big one"....

And when the judge saw that the prosecution was defining Martin as a low profile, good kid, who would never indulge in physical violence unless prompted, she should have allowed his record to come into play.....in my opinion.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sarah G said:


> I have articulated it on a daily basis.
> 
> And your avie is still stupid.



What you have "articulated" is that since Martin was black, Zimmerman is guilty.

It's a "less than compelling" argument.


----------



## bodecea

Everyone will forget Zimmerman (tho he won't like it) when the next black/immigrant/woman/gay outrage comes along for the RWrs.


----------



## Katzndogz

This will make you laugh until your sides hurt.

CNN: Zimmerman Prosecutor Excused Potential Black Juror for Being a Fox News Watcher | NewsBusters

George Zimmerman haters throughout the media have carped and whined about the fact that there weren&#8217;t any African-Americans on the jury despite the law requiring the accused NOT the victim be judged by his peers.

On CNN Newsroom Tuesday, it was revealed that a potential black juror had been struck by the prosecution for committing the crime of being a Fox News watcher


----------



## drivebymedia

Katzndogz said:


> The DA knew it was wrong and hid three times the exculpatory evidence than it turned over
> 
> The DA got it wrong and the jury got it right.




No sunshine, de la Rionda was put there by the white people to get an innocent decision, he got the right decision.

No one prosecutor in America could be so incompetent and screw  up so completely - voluntarily, as did this prosecution.

De la Rionda embarrassed all prosecutors.


----------



## Jarhead

drivebymedia said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DA got it wrong and the jury got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DA knew it was wrong and hid three times the exculpatory evidence than it turned over.
Click to expand...


No sunshine, de la Rionda was put there by the white people to get an innocent decision.

No one prosecutor in America could be so incompetent and screw  up so completely - voluntarily, as did this prosecution.

[/QUOTE]

BINGO.....

Now that you have said it.....let me see if you will do what EVERY SINGLE PERSON WHO HAS MADE THAT CLAIM DID, WHEN I ASKED THEM the following question.....run!

My question to you.......

Please cite what evidence you are aware of that exists  that the prosecution could have used to get a conviction, but didn't.

I mean....obviously, you know he should have been convicted...and you blame the prosecutor.....so what is it that you know as fact that was not presented in the case?

So far, every single person that blamed the prosecution refused to answer...and ran from the question.

Will you?


----------



## drivebymedia

drivebymedia said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DA knew it was wrong and hid three times the exculpatory evidence than it turned over
> 
> The DA got it wrong and the jury got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sunshine, de la Rionda was put there by the white people to get an innocent decision, he got the right decision.
> 
> No one prosecutor in America could be so incompetent and screw  up so completely - voluntarily, as did this prosecution.
> 
> De la Rionda embarrassed all prosecutors.
Click to expand...



Jeff Ashton thought Bernie did a good job!!

sad .....


----------



## Jarhead

Jarhead said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DA got it wrong and the jury got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DA knew it was wrong and hid three times the exculpatory evidence than it turned over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sunshine, de la Rionda was put there by the white people to get an innocent decision.
> 
> No one prosecutor in America could be so incompetent and screw  up so completely - voluntarily, as did this prosecution.
Click to expand...


BINGO.....

Now that you have said it.....let me see if you will do what EVERY SINGLE PERSON WHO HAS MADE THAT CLAIM DID, WHEN I ASKED THEM the following question.....run!

My question to you.......

Please cite what evidence you are aware of that exists  that the prosecution could have used to get a conviction, but didn't.

I mean....obviously, you know he should have been convicted...and you blame the prosecutor.....so what is it that you know as fact that was not presented in the case?

So far, every single person that blamed the prosecution refused to answer...and ran from the question.

Will you?[/QUOTE]

Back it up Driveby...

What did the prosecution leave out that would have resulted in  a conviction?


----------



## eflatminor

Jarhead said:


> My question to you.......
> 
> Please cite what evidence you are aware of that exists  that the prosecution could have used to get a conviction, but didn't.
> 
> I mean....obviously, you know he should have been convicted...and you blame the prosecutor.....so what is it that you know as fact that was not presented in the case?
> 
> So far, every single person that blamed the prosecution refused to answer...and ran from the question.
> 
> Will you?



If history is anything to go by, the troll will run away or simply call you a racist.

Trolls don't answer questions.  Trolls don't argue with specificity.


----------



## drivebymedia

Please cite what evidence you are aware of that exists  that the prosecution could have used to get a conviction, but didn't [/QUOTE]

---------------------------------------------------------


You need desperately for someone to respond to your dribbling rages.

So here's one:

.... The first 5 witnesses that de la Rionda called all testified for the defense

O'Mara couldn't have been happier


----------



## eflatminor

Sarah G said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thug was the little guy who murdered the kid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear you reject Zimmerman's claim of self defense.  Can you articulate with specificity what evidence you have that has allowed you to come to that conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have articulated it on a daily basis.
Click to expand...


Then it ought to be easy to restate your case here succinctly and without emotion.  Will you?



> And your avie is still stupid.



Yes, we understand you're capable of an ad hominem attack, but will you answer the question?

One more time, please tell us specifically what evidence you have to prove Zimmerman was a murderer and did not act in self defense.

The floor is yours.


----------



## pioneerpete

drivebymedia said:


> Please cite what evidence you are aware of that exists  that the prosecution could have used to get a conviction, but didn't



You need desperately for someone to respond to your dribbling rages.

---------------------------------------------------------

So here's one:

.... The first 5 witnesses the de la Rionda called were all testified for the defense

O'Mara couldn't have been happier
[/QUOTE]

To you that is the prosecution throwing the case. To sane people that is evidence the case should have never been pursued.


----------



## eflatminor

drivebymedia said:


> Please cite what evidence you are aware of that exists  that the prosecution could have used to get a conviction, but didn't



You need desperately for someone to respond to your dribbling rages.

---------------------------------------------------------

So here's one:

.... The first 5 witnesses the de la Rionda called were all testified for the defense

O'Mara couldn't have been happier
[/QUOTE]

Oh God that's precious!  You failed to cite any evidence that the prosecution could have used.  Nothing!  You've only restated your tin foil hat theory that the prosecution purposefully threw the case.

Told you Jarhead...it's a troll!


----------



## FireFly

ducks102 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> She knows what someone who looks suspicious does.  Just like thousands if not millions of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black guys
Click to expand...


Cutting through casein houses with a Slim Jim. DD said he was supposed to leave Sanford that night or the next day. He was probably looking for a car to steal to get back to Miami & then sell it. That is why his dad was not worried about why TM was not back at Brandy's house. TM's text says he was going to get paid while he was gone & he was going to buy some stuff for his friend when he got back.

Blacks walk by my house many times an hour going to & from the park. Many Hispanics, Whites, Asians, Egyptians, etc do also. No one is suspicious until I see them cutting through yards close to houses instead of close to the street, then you bet I am watching.


----------



## drivebymedia

pioneerpete;7545546 You need desperately for someone to respond to your dribbling rages.

 So here's one:

.... [COLOR="Red" said:
			
		

> The first 5 witnesses the de la Rionda called were all testified for the defense[/COLOR]
> 
> O'Mara couldn't have been happier



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To you that is the prosecution throwing the case. To sane people that is evidence the case should have never been pursued.[/QUOTE]


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To anyone, that is one dumbass prosecutor that didn't want a guilty verdict.


----------



## Jarhead

drivebymedia said:


> Please cite what evidence you are aware of that exists  that the prosecution could have used to get a conviction, but didn't



You need desperately for someone to respond to your dribbling rages.

---------------------------------------------------------

So here's one:

.... The first 5 witnesses the de la Rionda called were all testified for the defense

O'Mara couldn't have been happier
[/QUOTE]

uh.....wrong.

The first 5 witnesses called to testify were asked to cite facts. The facts, unfortuanlately for you and yours, supported the scenario that the defense claimed.

But they were most definitely the right people to call to testify if you are seeking the truth.

It is not the job of the DA's office to find ways to make someone look guilty, who is not guilty.

It is their role to seek the truth.

The fact that police at the scene, ME's, and eyewitnesses cited what they saw did not imply guilt is not the fault of the prosecutor.....it is the fault of the truth.

Now.....I will ask it THIS way....

*Who SHOULD they have called in to testify, but didn't?*

And...

What FACTS are you personally aware of that has you convinced of his guilt, that the prosecution did not present?

I hope you try to answer........will you?


----------



## eflatminor

drivebymedia said:


> To anyone, that is one dumbass prosecutor that didn't want a guilty verdict.



Since you're "anyone", why not answer the question, what evidence you are aware of that exists that the prosecution could have used to get a conviction, but didn't?

Non-response in 3...2...1...


----------



## Jarhead

drivebymedia said:


> pioneerpete;7545546 You need desperately for someone to respond to your dribbling rages.
> 
> So here's one:
> 
> .... [COLOR="Red" said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first 5 witnesses the de la Rionda called were all testified for the defense[/COLOR]
> 
> O'Mara couldn't have been happier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> To you that is the prosecution throwing the case. To sane people that is evidence the case should have never been pursued.
Click to expand...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To anyone, that is one dumbass prosecutor that didn't want a guilty verdict.

[/QUOTE]

*So tell me what evidence has you convinced of his guilt but the prosecution refused to present?*


----------



## Sarah G

eflatminor said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear you reject Zimmerman's claim of self defense.  Can you articulate with specificity what evidence you have that has allowed you to come to that conclusion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have articulated it on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then it ought to be easy to restate your case here succinctly and without emotion.  Will you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your avie is still stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you're capable of an ad hominem attack, but will you answer the question?
> 
> One more time, please tell us specifically what evidence you have to prove Zimmerman was a murderer and did not act in self defense.
> 
> The floor is yours.
Click to expand...


Not interested in rehashing anything with you.  If you're so interested, look through my posts, anyone can.  That's why it is so ignorant for those of you lying about what my opinions are on the case.  It's all here in black and white.

I have been here in threads chock full of wingnuts piling on me.  Sorry you missed it but I don't intend to discuss it now.  

Go beg someone else to talk to you.


----------



## skookerasbil

not surprising.......most of these university professors lean to the side of k00k but there are a lot of off the reservation nutters in there too.


----------



## rdean

These Republicans today kneel at the altar of the Church of the Heartless Bastard.


----------



## drivebymedia

eflatminor said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> To anyone, that is one dumbass prosecutor that didn't want a guilty verdict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're "anyone", why not answer the question, what evidence you are aware of that exists that the prosecution could have used to get a conviction, but didn't?
> 
> Non-response in 3...2...1...
Click to expand...



You are another dribbling tea con redneck who is begging for someone, anyone to respond to their dribble - and you egg heads shouldn't assume everyone sits at their computer 24/7 like the tea cons do.

Anyway:

Zimmerman's jacket was clean on the back and front, not a mark - no grass stains, no concrete scrapes.

The elbows of Zimmerman's jacket were clean, not a scratch or grass stain.

De la Rionda did not introduce the jacket as evidence, and O'Mara certainly wouldn't.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ducks102 said:


> did you see her racist comments? She also said george followed martin because it was raining. haha



Casing houses in the rain is more suspicious than casing them when it isn't raining.


----------



## Esmeralda

drivebymedia said:


> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> *A jury of your peers.*
> God help us.



Well, she's stupid and George is stupid.


----------



## skookerasbil

well.....give that juror a cigar!!!


----------



## pioneerpete

Fact witnesses are neither prosecution witnesses or defense witnesses. They are fact witnesses period. They are there to tell the truth, not back one side or the other. They were deposed months ago. Everyone knew what they were going to say. Does that not register that this case never had enough evidence to warrant a conviction? The evidence doesn't change because of a protest/march/rally/riot. You wanted arrest. You got it. You wanted trial. You got it. You wanted justice. You got it. Turns out you really wanted public execution. You aren't going to get it in this country. 

Neighborhood Watch:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzXUkMMy_-Y]Suck a fat dick, Chucho! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

I like her clown wig.


----------



## pioneerpete

drivebymedia said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> To anyone, that is one dumbass prosecutor that didn't want a guilty verdict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're "anyone", why not answer the question, what evidence you are aware of that exists that the prosecution could have used to get a conviction, but didn't?
> 
> Non-response in 3...2...1...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are another dribbling tea con redneck who is begging for someone, anyone to respond to their dribble - and you egg heads shouldn't assume everyone sits at their computer 24/7 like the tea cons do.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Zimmerman's jacket was clean on the back and front, not a mark - no grass stains, no concrete scrapes.
> 
> The elbows of Zimmerman's jacket were clean, not a scratch or grass stain.
> 
> De la Rionda did not introduce the jacket as evidence, and O'Mara certainly wouldn't.
Click to expand...


Jacket was in evidence. They went over it during forensics evidence. Confirmed grass stains on the back.


----------



## Meister

drivebymedia said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> To anyone, that is one dumbass prosecutor that didn't want a guilty verdict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're "anyone", why not answer the question, what evidence you are aware of that exists that the prosecution could have used to get a conviction, but didn't?
> 
> Non-response in 3...2...1...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are another dribbling tea con redneck who is begging for someone, anyone to respond to their dribble - and you egg heads shouldn't assume everyone sits at their computer 24/7 like the tea cons do.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> *Zimmerman's jacket was clean on the back and front, not a mark - no grass stains, no concrete scrapes.
> 
> The elbows of Zimmerman's jacket were clean, not a scratch or grass stain.*
> 
> De la Rionda did not introduce the jacket as evidence, and O'Mara certainly wouldn't.
Click to expand...

If you throw out the remark from the police that were there saying that the backside of Z's pants and jacket were wet consistent with being on his back in the grass....you might come up with your premise....but that isn't the case.


----------



## skookerasbil

yuk......yuk.........

don't worry.......the miserable progressives are always searching for something to be miserable about. Right now, it happens to be the verdict of this trial. They'll move on quickly to something else to be angry and miserable about. Its as predictable as the sun rising.......and funny as fucking shit Im might add. My life would be miserable without them being perpetually miserable.


----------



## drivebymedia

Esmeralda said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> *A jury of your peers.*
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she's stupid and George is stupid.
Click to expand...


Don't most of the break-ins occur at 7:00 dinner time?

When everyone is home and dozens of people are walking the dog?

George knew this.


----------



## Jarhead

drivebymedia said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> To anyone, that is one dumbass prosecutor that didn't want a guilty verdict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're "anyone", why not answer the question, what evidence you are aware of that exists that the prosecution could have used to get a conviction, but didn't?
> 
> Non-response in 3...2...1...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are another dribbling tea con redneck who is begging for someone, anyone to respond to their dribble - and you egg heads shouldn't assume everyone sits at their computer 24/7 like the tea cons do.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> *Zimmerman's jacket was clean on the back and front, not a mark - no grass stains, no concrete scrapes.*
> The elbows of Zimmerman's jacket were clean, not a scratch or grass stain.
> 
> De la Rionda did not introduce the jacket as evidence, and O'Mara certainly wouldn't.
Click to expand...


in bold?

Wrong!

You have no idea what was brought to trial. You are debating something you have absolutely no accurate information on.

Where do you get your info?

I ask because whoever they are, they are making you look like an ass.


----------



## drivebymedia

Meister said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're "anyone", why not answer the question, what evidence you are aware of that exists that the prosecution could have used to get a conviction, but didn't?
> 
> Non-response in 3...2...1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are another dribbling tea con redneck who is begging for someone, anyone to respond to their dribble - and you egg heads shouldn't assume everyone sits at their computer 24/7 like the tea cons do.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> *Zimmerman's jacket was clean on the back and front, not a mark - no grass stains, no concrete scrapes.
> 
> The elbows of Zimmerman's jacket were clean, not a scratch or grass stain.*
> 
> De la Rionda did not introduce the jacket as evidence, and O'Mara certainly wouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you throw out the remark from the police that were there saying that the backside of Z's pants and jacket were wet consistent with being on his back in the grass....you might come up with your premise....but that isn't the case.
Click to expand...


Not wet from the rain? Your back never gets wet in the rain? You must be on your back for your back to get wet in a rainstorm?

Really.....

A clean jacket presented in Court would have George in prison today.


----------



## eflatminor

drivebymedia said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> To anyone, that is one dumbass prosecutor that didn't want a guilty verdict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're "anyone", why not answer the question, what evidence you are aware of that exists that the prosecution could have used to get a conviction, but didn't?
> 
> Non-response in 3...2...1...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are another dribbling tea con redneck who is begging for someone, anyone to respond to their dribble - and you egg heads shouldn't assume everyone sits at their computer 24/7 like the tea cons do.
Click to expand...


Worthy of any grade school playground taunt.  Well done.  For what it's worth, I'm not a conservative, but let's focus on the question, shall we?



> Anyway:
> 
> Zimmerman's jacket was clean on the back and front, not a mark - no grass stains, no concrete scrapes.
> 
> The elbows of Zimmerman's jacket were clean, not a scratch or grass stain.
> 
> De la Rionda did not introduce the jacket as evidence, and O'Mara certainly wouldn't.



Thank you for actually responding to this question (wish you would do the same for the previous questions I asked, but thanks).

I'm not sure how you know his jacket was 'clean' (do you have a link?), but either way, I don't see how this proves anything other than the type of material from which Zimmerman's jacket was made is not conducive to grass staining.  Certainly, you're not suggesting that would be sufficient to warrant a conviction?

Tell me that's not all you've got!


----------



## Jarhead

drivebymedia said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> *A jury of your peers.*
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she's stupid and George is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't most of the break-ins occur at 7:00 dinner time?
> 
> When everyone is home and dozens of people are walking the dog?
> 
> George knew this.
Click to expand...


Actually, 7PM is a prime time to break in. It is dark, some people are still at work, others are out for dinner. The perfect storm for that time of year.

All a burglar needs to do is look for a dark home. Not too difficult at 7PM

Nice try....but you are starting to look even sillier.


----------



## skookerasbil

The savages wont get it when some of their own get their heads blown off compliments of this meathead Sharpton.


----------



## Meister

drivebymedia said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are another dribbling tea con redneck who is begging for someone, anyone to respond to their dribble - and you egg heads shouldn't assume everyone sits at their computer 24/7 like the tea cons do.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> *Zimmerman's jacket was clean on the back and front, not a mark - no grass stains, no concrete scrapes.
> 
> The elbows of Zimmerman's jacket were clean, not a scratch or grass stain.*
> 
> De la Rionda did not introduce the jacket as evidence, and O'Mara certainly wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> If you throw out the remark from the police that were there saying that the backside of Z's pants and jacket were wet consistent with being on his back in the grass....you might come up with your premise....but that isn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not wet from the rain?
> 
> A clean jacket would have George in prison today.
Click to expand...


Are you really this stupid?  Wait....don't answer that, it was rhetorical.
*The cop said the pants and jacket were wet on the back side consistent with being on his back.*.  Those aren't my words, those were from a cop who *WAS AT THE SCENE*.  Dude, give it up


----------



## numan

mudwhistle said:


> The media no longer waits for the news, it manufactures it.
> .


You just realized that? It has been going on for decades.

.


----------



## eflatminor

drivebymedia said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are another dribbling tea con redneck who is begging for someone, anyone to respond to their dribble - and you egg heads shouldn't assume everyone sits at their computer 24/7 like the tea cons do.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> *Zimmerman's jacket was clean on the back and front, not a mark - no grass stains, no concrete scrapes.
> 
> The elbows of Zimmerman's jacket were clean, not a scratch or grass stain.*
> 
> De la Rionda did not introduce the jacket as evidence, and O'Mara certainly wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> If you throw out the remark from the police that were there saying that the backside of Z's pants and jacket were wet consistent with being on his back in the grass....you might come up with your premise....but that isn't the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not wet from the rain? Your back never gets wet in the rain? You must be on your back for your back to get wet in a rainstorm?
> 
> Really.....
Click to expand...


No, but I didn't a little research and apparently the police found the jacket was NOT clean, but was wet and soiled in a manner consistent with being on one's back...just as Zimmerman claimed.



> A clean jacket presented in Court would have George in prison today.



But it wasn't clean. 

Man, we can smell your desperation.  It's really pathetic my man.


----------



## numan

Jackson said:


> There should be no more reaching to punish this man in court.  His life will be hell where ever he goes, what ever job he gets, anyplace he wants to live, someone will be there pointing at him and he'll be watching his back.


Has O. J. Simpson's life been Hell?

.


----------



## Meister

*Witness: Back of Zimmerman's jacket was wet, had grass on it*

Read more: Witness: Back of Zimmerman's jacket was wet, had grass on it | George Zimmerman Murder Trial - WESH Home


Oooooops


----------



## drivebymedia

Meister said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you throw out the remark from the police that were there saying that the backside of Z's pants and jacket were wet consistent with being on his back in the grass....you might come up with your premise....but that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not wet from the rain?
> 
> A clean jacket would have George in prison today.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?  Wait....don't answer that, it was rhetorical.
> *The cop said the pants and jacket were wet on the back side consistent with being on his back.*.  Those aren't my words, those were from a cop who *WAS AT THE SCENE*.  Dude, give it up
Click to expand...



The jacket was clean and never presented as evidence.

O.K., the market is beginning to move. Recess with the retarded children is over


----------



## eflatminor

Sarah G said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have articulated it on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it ought to be easy to restate your case here succinctly and without emotion.  Will you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your avie is still stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you're capable of an ad hominem attack, but will you answer the question?
> 
> One more time, please tell us specifically what evidence you have to prove Zimmerman was a murderer and did not act in self defense.
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not interested in rehashing anything with you.  If you're so interested, look through my posts, anyone can.  That's why it is so ignorant for those of you lying about what my opinions are on the case.  It's all here in black and white.
> 
> I have been here in threads chock full of wingnuts piling on me.  Sorry you missed it but I don't intend to discuss it now.
> 
> Go beg someone else to talk to you.
Click to expand...


Well, I read through the 10 posts of yours in this thread.  Not a one presents a shred of evidence that Zimmerman lied.  Perhaps you'd be good enough to offer a link to one of your previous posts that contains such evidence.  No?

Your reluctance to state your case plainly and specifically is telling.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Jarhead

eflatminor said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you throw out the remark from the police that were there saying that the backside of Z's pants and jacket were wet consistent with being on his back in the grass....you might come up with your premise....but that isn't the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not wet from the rain? Your back never gets wet in the rain? You must be on your back for your back to get wet in a rainstorm?
> 
> Really.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but I didn't a little research and apparently the police found the jacket was NOT clean, but was wet and soiled in a manner consistent with being on one's back...just as Zimmerman claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clean jacket presented in Court would have George in prison today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it wasn't clean.
> 
> Man, we can smell your desperation.  It's really pathetic my man.
Click to expand...


I think it shows how the media presented the activities in the court. I am retired. My wife is an attorney. SO I was glued to the trial. I saw the evidence presented, and heard the questions asked. The prosecution tried to make wine out of water. They did the best they could. Their witnesses weren't witnesses for the defense. They were witnesses to the facts. The facts supported the defense.

What was the prosecution to do? Call witnesses who only had emotions and assumptions to work with?

Jeez....I can not believe a guy is debating this topic so emphatically....but is not at all aware of the evidence that was brought to trial.

HIS JACKET HAD GRASS ON IT.


----------



## TemplarKormac

drivebymedia said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not wet from the rain?
> 
> A clean jacket would have George in prison today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?  Wait....don't answer that, it was rhetorical.
> *The cop said the pants and jacket were wet on the back side consistent with being on his back.*.  Those aren't my words, those were from a cop who *WAS AT THE SCENE*.  Dude, give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket was clean and never presented as evidence.
> 
> O.K., the market is beginning to move. Recess with the retarded children is over
Click to expand...


Er yeah it was.

Even you aren't that stupid.


----------



## eflatminor

drivebymedia said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not wet from the rain?
> 
> A clean jacket would have George in prison today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?  Wait....don't answer that, it was rhetorical.
> *The cop said the pants and jacket were wet on the back side consistent with being on his back.*.  Those aren't my words, those were from a cop who *WAS AT THE SCENE*.  Dude, give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket was clean
Click to expand...


That's a lie.



> and never presented as evidence.



Perhaps a wet and soiled jacket consistent with being on one's back wouldn't have helped the prosecution???



> O.K., the market is beginning to move. Recess with the retarded children is over



And off the troll scurries back into it's hole.

Dude, you are REALLY bad at this.


----------



## Jarhead

drivebymedia said:


> meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> not wet from the rain?
> 
> A clean jacket would have george in prison today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you really this stupid?  Wait....don't answer that, it was rhetorical.
> *the cop said the pants and jacket were wet on the back side consistent with being on his back.*.  Those aren't my words, those were from a cop who *was at the scene*.  Dude, give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *the jacket was clean and never presented as evidence.*
> 
> o.k., the market is beginning to move. Recess with the retarded children is over
Click to expand...


wrong.


----------



## dilloduck

Jarhead said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not wet from the rain? Your back never gets wet in the rain? You must be on your back for your back to get wet in a rainstorm?
> 
> Really.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I didn't a little research and apparently the police found the jacket was NOT clean, but was wet and soiled in a manner consistent with being on one's back...just as Zimmerman claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clean jacket presented in Court would have George in prison today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it wasn't clean.
> 
> Man, we can smell your desperation.  It's really pathetic my man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it shows how the media presented the activities in the court. I am retired. My wife is an attorney. SO I was glued to the trial. I saw the evidence presented, and heard the questions asked. The prosecution tried to make wine out of water. They did the best they could. Their witnesses weren't witnesses for the defense. They were witnesses to the facts. The facts supported the defense.
> 
> What was the prosecution to do? Call witnesses who only had emotions and assumptions to work with?
> 
> Jeez....I can not believe a guy is debating this topic so emphatically....but is not at all aware of the evidence that was brought to trial.
> 
> HIS JACKET HAD GRASS ON IT.
Click to expand...


the troll just keeps trollin along.


----------



## eflatminor

TemplarKormac said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?  Wait....don't answer that, it was rhetorical.
> *The cop said the pants and jacket were wet on the back side consistent with being on his back.*.  Those aren't my words, those were from a cop who *WAS AT THE SCENE*.  Dude, give it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket was clean and never presented as evidence.
> 
> O.K., the market is beginning to move. Recess with the retarded children is over
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er yeah it was.
> 
> Even you aren't that stupid.
Click to expand...


Good lord driveby, now you're just a lying sack of shit!  As if being a troll wasn't bad enough.

My vote for the most massive fail in USMB history goes to drivebymedia.  Congrats jackass


----------



## Meister

drivebymedia said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not wet from the rain?
> 
> A clean jacket would have George in prison today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?  Wait....don't answer that, it was rhetorical.
> *The cop said the pants and jacket were wet on the back side consistent with being on his back.*.  Those aren't my words, those were from a cop who *WAS AT THE SCENE*.  Dude, give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket was clean and never presented as evidence.
> 
> O.K., the market is beginning to move. Recess with the retarded children is over
Click to expand...

I think you're in waaaay over your head, dude. 
You've had your ass handed to you and smart enough to run tail between your legs.


----------



## Meister

eflatminor said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket was clean and never presented as evidence.
> 
> O.K., the market is beginning to move. Recess with the retarded children is over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er yeah it was.
> 
> Even you aren't that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good lord driveby, now you're just a lying sack of shit!  As if being a troll wasn't bad enough.
> 
> My vote for the most massive fail in USMB history goes to drivebymedia.  Congrats jackass
Click to expand...


It just shows what most that hate zimmerman are.....low informed posters.


----------



## skookerasbil

I love all this armchair QBing crap by the progressives who are OCD about being perpetually miserable........


FLASH........the jury has spoken.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Everyone will forget Zimmerman (tho he won't like it) when the next black/immigrant/woman/gay outrage comes along for the RWrs.



So shortbus, it was RIGHT WINGERS who hyped the Zimmerman case?

If integrity were salt, you wouldn't have enough for even one potato chip....


----------



## Sarah G

eflatminor said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then it ought to be easy to restate your case here succinctly and without emotion.  Will you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we understand you're capable of an ad hominem attack, but will you answer the question?
> 
> One more time, please tell us specifically what evidence you have to prove Zimmerman was a murderer and did not act in self defense.
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested in rehashing anything with you.  If you're so interested, look through my posts, anyone can.  That's why it is so ignorant for those of you lying about what my opinions are on the case.  It's all here in black and white.
> 
> I have been here in threads chock full of wingnuts piling on me.  Sorry you missed it but I don't intend to discuss it now.
> 
> Go beg someone else to talk to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I read through the 10 posts of yours in this thread.  Not a one presents a shred of evidence that Zimmerman lied.  Perhaps you'd be good enough to offer a link to one of your previous posts that contains such evidence.  No?
> 
> Your reluctance to state your case plainly and specifically is telling.  Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


Again, if you want to know my position, please go look for yourself.  Those posts of mine will tell you everything you so obviously need to know.  Go look for yourself.  Buh bye, now.  

Maybe someone will talk to you.  There's always hope.


----------



## eflatminor

Sarah G said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested in rehashing anything with you.  If you're so interested, look through my posts, anyone can.  That's why it is so ignorant for those of you lying about what my opinions are on the case.  It's all here in black and white.
> 
> I have been here in threads chock full of wingnuts piling on me.  Sorry you missed it but I don't intend to discuss it now.
> 
> Go beg someone else to talk to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I read through the 10 posts of yours in this thread.  Not a one presents a shred of evidence that Zimmerman lied.  Perhaps you'd be good enough to offer a link to one of your previous posts that contains such evidence.  No?
> 
> Your reluctance to state your case plainly and specifically is telling.  Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, if you want to know my position, please go look for yourself.  Those posts of mine will tell you everything you so obviously need to know.  Go look for yourself.  Buh bye, now.
> 
> Maybe someone will talk to you.  There's always hope.
Click to expand...


Can't even manage a link, eh?  What is clear is that you have no salient points to support your position.  You were offered the opportunity to state your case, you responded with childish taunts.  Speaks volumes about you.


----------



## midcan5

eflatminor said:


> One more time, please tell us specifically what evidence you have to prove Zimmerman was a murderer and did not act in self defense.



Since when is self defense a 9mm gun? Let's see I follow someone, get in a fight, start losing, so I kill them. Damn, my HS would have lost lots of us. Zimmerman is a coward plain and simple. 

*"The assumption underlying their ho-hum approach to the case was that Zimmerman had the right to self-defense but Martin &#8212; young, male, black &#8212; did not. The assumption was that Zimmerman would fear for his life in a hand-to-hand struggle but Martin &#8212; young, male, black &#8212; would not.*

If anyone wonders why African Americans feel so passionately about this case, it&#8217;s because we know that our 17-year-old sons are boys, not men. It&#8217;s because we know their adolescent bravura is just that &#8212; an imitation of manhood, not the real thing.

We know how frightened our sons would be, walking home alone on a rainy night and realizing they were being followed. We know how torn they would be between a child&#8217;s fear and a child&#8217;s immature idea of manly behavior. We know how they would struggle to decide the right course of action, flight or fight."

Eugene Robinson: Trayvon Martin never had a chance - The Washington Post


----------



## skookerasbil

Cant wait for this on FOX..........


----------



## skookerasbil

midcan5 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time, please tell us specifically what evidence you have to prove Zimmerman was a murderer and did not act in self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is self defense a 9mm gun? Let's see I follow someone, get in a fight, start losing, so I kill them. Damn, my HS would have lost lots of us. Zimmerman is a coward plain and simple.
> 
> *"The assumption underlying their ho-hum approach to the case was that Zimmerman had the right to self-defense but Martin  young, male, black  did not. The assumption was that Zimmerman would fear for his life in a hand-to-hand struggle but Martin  young, male, black  would not.*
> 
> If anyone wonders why African Americans feel so passionately about this case, its because we know that our 17-year-old sons are boys, not men. Its because we know their adolescent bravura is just that  an imitation of manhood, not the real thing.
> 
> We know how frightened our sons would be, walking home alone on a rainy night and realizing they were being followed. We know how torn they would be between a childs fear and a childs immature idea of manly behavior. We know how they would struggle to decide the right course of action, flight or fight."
> 
> Eugene Robinson: Trayvon Martin never had a chance - The Washington Post
Click to expand...



Eugene Robinson is the biggest race baiter in Washington DC


But it hardly matters s0n..........








Time to find something else to get miserable about..........


----------



## Sarah G

midcan5 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time, please tell us specifically what evidence you have to prove Zimmerman was a murderer and did not act in self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is self defense a 9mm gun? Let's see I follow someone, get in a fight, start losing, so I kill them. Damn, my HS would have lost lots of us. Zimmerman is a coward plain and simple.
> 
> *"The assumption underlying their ho-hum approach to the case was that Zimmerman had the right to self-defense but Martin  young, male, black  did not. The assumption was that Zimmerman would fear for his life in a hand-to-hand struggle but Martin  young, male, black  would not.*
> 
> If anyone wonders why African Americans feel so passionately about this case, its because we know that our 17-year-old sons are boys, not men. Its because we know their adolescent bravura is just that  an imitation of manhood, not the real thing.
> 
> We know how frightened our sons would be, walking home alone on a rainy night and realizing they were being followed. We know how torn they would be between a childs fear and a childs immature idea of manly behavior. We know how they would struggle to decide the right course of action, flight or fight."
> 
> Eugene Robinson: Trayvon Martin never had a chance - The Washington Post
Click to expand...


Since the trial began, I haven't watched any of the political shows. I miss people like Eugene Robinson and his take on things.


----------



## dilloduck

Trayvon wasn't delivering any papers other than maybe rolling papers. The hyperbole is noted.


----------



## LilOlLady

*WHY TRAYVON PUNCHED ZIMMERMAN. *
When Zimmerman stated that he reached for his cell phone do you think he actually pulled out his gun? - Yahoo! Answers

*George Zimmerman Shows No Visible Injuries in Video Taken After Killing*
George Zimmerman told police he shot Trayvon Martin after a vicious, bloody attack. But a police video of him being taken in for questioning shows no evidence that such a struggle took place.
How Badly Was Zimmerman Injured? Video Raises Questions | TIME.com
Not even the *band aid* that was later seen in a picture?  *Where and when did his injuries happen? *

*The jury did not hear all the evidence*. Zimmermans own words was after asking Trayvon what are you doing around here he *reached into his right pocket* for his cell phone which he admitted was not even there. This was a *deliberate action* by Zimmerman to get Trayvon to attack him so he could *shoot him and claim self defense*. Trayvon feeling threaten by thinking Zimmerman was reaching for a weapon* stood his ground and punched him and fought for his life.* Why didn't the prosecution not produce all the evidence? It did not matter who was screaming and or who was on the top or bottom being hit but who *started the confrontation?* And that was Zimmerman. Trayvon may have been on the bottom at some time. 
Prosecution screwed up big time and why?


----------



## R.C. Christian

Oh for god sake, who the fuck cares? Enough already.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Travyon GF said he thought George was gay, so this started as a Travyon hate crime


----------



## KissMy

This crap has been thoroughly & repeatedly debunked!


----------



## dilloduck

LilOlLady said:


> *WHY TRAYVON PUNCHED ZIMMERMAN. *
> When Zimmerman stated that he reached for his cell phone do you think he actually pulled out his gun? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> *George Zimmerman Shows No Visible Injuries in Video Taken After Killing*
> George Zimmerman told police he shot Trayvon Martin after a vicious, bloody attack. But a police video of him being taken in for questioning shows no evidence that such a struggle took place.
> How Badly Was Zimmerman Injured? Video Raises Questions | TIME.com
> Not even the *band aid* that was later seen in a picture?  *Where and when did his injuries happen? *
> 
> *The jury did not hear all the evidence*. Zimmermans own words was after asking Trayvon what are you doing around here he *reached into his right pocket* for his cell phone which he admitted was not even there. This was a *deliberate action* by Zimmerman to get Trayvon to attack him so he could *shoot him and claim self defense*. Trayvon feeling threaten by thinking Zimmerman was reaching for a weapon* stood his ground and punched him and fought for his life.* Why didn't the prosecution not produce all the evidence? It did not matter who was screaming and or who was on the top or bottom being hit but who *started the confrontation?* And that was Zimmerman. Trayvon may have been on the bottom at some time.
> Prosecution screwed up big time and why?



Hold it---I thought the jury screwed up---
Now Zimmerman manipulated Trayvon into punching him ?


----------



## novasteve

According to jenteel it was because he thought Zimmerman was going to tape him thus homophobia


----------



## Cookie

If I was in that situation, I might have thought that Zimmerman was reaching for a gun ...

BUT ...

Martin was on his cellphone with his girlfriend at the time and NEVER indicated that he suspected that was the case. So much for conjecture.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Sarah G said:


> So do you think the redneck wingnuts will beat the protesters up like they did MLK protesters way back then?



Only if they start breaking and stealing shit.


----------



## eflatminor

midcan5 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time, please tell us specifically what evidence you have to prove Zimmerman was a murderer and did not act in self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is self defense a 9mm gun?
Click to expand...


The widely accepted date is September 17, 1789.  BTW, a .45 works too.



> Let's see I follow someone, get in a fight, start losing, so I kill them.



If you believe you are about to lose your life, yes.  That's the law. 

Following someone is perfectly legal.  Being attacked for doing so is not.  



> Damn, my HS would have lost lots of us.



Your schoolmates attacked people, broke their noise, claimed they were going to kill them, and then proceeded to drive heads into the pavement?

Tough school.



> Zimmerman is a coward plain and simple.



Are you suggesting that it is never acceptable for an armed person to defend themselves against an unarmed person?  Does this apply to everyone?  How about a young woman being raped?  Can she shoot her attacker?

Stated differently, should Zimmerman simply have allowed himself to be killed?  Is that what you're suggesting?



> "The assumption underlying their ho-hum approach to the case was that Zimmerman had the right to self-defense but Martin  young, male, black  did not. The assumption was that Zimmerman would fear for his life in a hand-to-hand struggle but Martin  young, male, black  would not.



Bullshit.  Martin absolutely had the right to defend himself.  He did not have the right to attack Zimmerman.  Big difference.



> If anyone wonders why African Americans feel so passionately about this case, its because we know that our 17-year-old sons are boys, not men. Its because we know their adolescent bravura is just that  an imitation of manhood, not the real thing.



So, Black 17 year olds are less mature than White 17 year olds?  I don't buy that.  

Rather racist of you to suggest so.



> We know how frightened our sons would be, walking home alone on a rainy night and realizing they were being followed.



Frighten people do not attack and attempt to kill someone following them.  They run away.



> We know how torn they would be between a childs fear and a childs immature idea of manly behavior. We know how they would struggle to decide the right course of action, flight or fight.



So because YOUR son is immature, everyone's is?  Again, bullshit.

But back to the original point:  *Can you tell us specifically what evidence you have to prove Zimmerman was a murderer and did not act in self defense?*

So far, you've failed miserably.


----------



## KissMy

Cookie said:


> If I was in that situation, I might have thought that Zimmerman was reaching for a gun ...
> 
> BUT ...
> 
> Martin was on his cellphone with his girlfriend at the time and NEVER indicated that he suspected that was the case. So much for conjecture.



Plus TM would have grabbed for the gun instead of pounding GZ'z head.

No witness saw a gun or heard that word.


----------



## M14 Shooter

LilOlLady said:


> *WHY TRAYVON PUNCHED ZIMMERMAN. *
> When Zimmerman stated that he reached for his cell phone do you think he actually pulled out his gun? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> *George Zimmerman Shows No Visible Injuries in Video Taken After Killing*
> George Zimmerman told police he shot Trayvon Martin after a vicious, bloody attack. But a police video of him being taken in for questioning shows no evidence that such a struggle took place.
> How Badly Was Zimmerman Injured? Video Raises Questions | TIME.com
> Not even the *band aid* that was later seen in a picture?  *Where and when did his injuries happen? *
> 
> *The jury did not hear all the evidence*. Zimmermans own words was after asking Trayvon what are you doing around here he *reached into his right pocket* for his cell phone which he admitted was not even there. This was a *deliberate action* by Zimmerman to get Trayvon to attack him so he could *shoot him and claim self defense*. Trayvon feeling threaten by thinking Zimmerman was reaching for a weapon* stood his ground and punched him and fought for his life.* Why didn't the prosecution not produce all the evidence? It did not matter who was screaming and or who was on the top or bottom being hit but who *started the confrontation?* And that was Zimmerman. Trayvon may have been on the bottom at some time.
> Prosecution screwed up big time and why?


I laugh at you.  Out loud.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Did you suffer a violent impact to the head, mayhap, LilOlLiar?


----------



## Sunshine

dilloduck said:


> Trayvon wasn't delivering any papers other than maybe rolling papers. The hyperbole is noted.



I just spit Sunny D all over my keyboard.  Your fault being so funny if I have to buy a new one.


----------



## FireFly

Zimmerman dated a black chick & took her to prom. Only stupid tools believe the race baiters.


----------



## dilloduck

Even white Hispanic males. If we're going to incorporate civil rights into our rules for living let's remember everyone gets them. A trial by a jury of your peers is one we have invented for ourselves. Included in that right is the right to be proclaimed "not guilty". Why are people who really really care about civil rights trying to take away a person's civil rights ? Can it be for any reason other than racism ?


----------



## Trajan

Civil rights?

I've misplaced mine, got some to spare?


----------



## R.C. Christian

You mean everyone HAD them.


----------



## Trajan

R.C. Christian said:


> You mean everyone HAD them.



so, you don't have any to share? I can't find mine....


----------



## skookerasbil

LilOlLady said:


> *WHY TRAYVON PUNCHED ZIMMERMAN. *
> When Zimmerman stated that he reached for his cell phone do you think he actually pulled out his gun? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> *George Zimmerman Shows No Visible Injuries in Video Taken After Killing*
> George Zimmerman told police he shot Trayvon Martin after a vicious, bloody attack. But a police video of him being taken in for questioning shows no evidence that such a struggle took place.
> How Badly Was Zimmerman Injured? Video Raises Questions | TIME.com
> Not even the *band aid* that was later seen in a picture?  *Where and when did his injuries happen? *
> 
> *The jury did not hear all the evidence*. Zimmermans own words was after asking Trayvon what are you doing around here he *reached into his right pocket* for his cell phone which he admitted was not even there. This was a *deliberate action* by Zimmerman to get Trayvon to attack him so he could *shoot him and claim self defense*. Trayvon feeling threaten by thinking Zimmerman was reaching for a weapon* stood his ground and punched him and fought for his life.* Why didn't the prosecution not produce all the evidence? It did not matter who was screaming and or who was on the top or bottom being hit but who *started the confrontation?* And that was Zimmerman. Trayvon may have been on the bottom at some time.
> Prosecution screwed up big time and why?





nobody cares honey........verdict is in days ago now........

In case you missed it..........


----------



## mikegriffith1

Many news outlets and talking heads are grossly distorting the facts in the Trayvon Martin shooting, and in the process they are needlessly stoking the flames of racial tension in this country.  So let's get a few facts straight about the case--facts that are documented in the record and/or that were established during the trial:

* The prosecution's one witness who got the best look at the fight itself, John Good, said that Martin was on top of Zimmerman, that Martin was rapidly throwing punches at Zimmerman, and that Zimmerman was screaming for help.

* Zimmerman called the police because he saw Martin "looking at all the houses" and "walking around, looking about."  The defense noted during the trial that Martin was walking close to the backs of homes when Zimmerman saw him.  Now, by any rational standard, walking close to the backs of homes, looking around, and looking at the homes is not normal behavior, and Zimmerman's conclusion that Martin may have been "up to no good" was perfectly rational and reasonable.

* Zimmerman's non-emergency call to the police clearly seems to prove that he stopped following Martin after the dispatcher told him he didn't need to follow him anymore.  If you listen to the tape, a couple seconds after Zimmerman says "Ok" in reply to the dispatcher, he stops breathing hard and his voice returns to a normal cadence, clearly indicating that he stopped trying to pursue Martin.  Zimmerman then told the dispatcher that Martin had run away.

* AFTER Zimmerman had lost sight of Martin, Martin had over 4 minutes to continue to his alleged destination.  But, instead, Martin chose to hang around the "T" area (where the fight occurred).  WHY did he do that?  Rachel Jeantel, the prosecution's star witness, said Martin called Zimmerman a "creepy ass cracker" shortly before the fight.  Obviously, Martin was determined to teach Zimmerman a lesson, but he didn't count on Zimmerman being armed.

* During the trial, the prosecution could not offer one shred of evidence to contradict Zimmerman's claim that he was walking back to his truck when Martin approached him just before the fight started.  Zimmerman's keys and flashlight were found in the immediate area of the fight.

* The lead detective, Chris Serino, testified during the trial that he believed Zimmerman was telling the truth about the shooting.  The next day the prosecution got the judge to strike the comment from the record, but we now know that this statement impacted the jurors, as well it should have.

* When Detective Serino did his "challenge interview" with Zimmerman, he led Zimmerman to believe that a video surveillance camera had recorded his fight with Martin.  Zimmerman was "very elated" to hear this, Serino testified.  A guilty man would not have been visibly thrilled at the prospect that the fight had been captured on video.  Not surprisingly, Serino, as mentioned, testified that he came away believing that Zimmerman was telling the truth.  

* Zimmerman passed two lie detector tests, one of which was administered without his knowledge.  This fact was not presented at trial.

* The judge would not allow into evidence any of Martin's sickening, troubling social media activity in which Martin talked about fighting, talked about killing people, talked about slapping girls, used the N word repeatedly, and was congratulated by a "friend" for trying to punch a school bus driver.  Nor would the judge allow the jury to learn that Martin was repeatedly suspended from school and that on one occasion he was caught at school with women's jewelry and a favorite burglars tool in his backpack.

* In the run-up to the trial, the FBI conducted an extensive investigation into Zimmerman's racial views.  They interviewed over 30 of Zimmerman's friends, neighbors, and associates.  They did not find one shred of evidence that Zimmerman held any racist sentiments.  Even black neighbors/associates of Zimmerman's said they never saw any indication of racism with Zimmerman.  One of Zimmerman's neighbors noted that Zimmerman sometimes had African Americans over to his house.  Based on this investigation, the FBI concluded that Zimmerman's actions were not based on any racist feelings or motives.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Zimmerman does not have to be a racist to get the support of racists.


----------



## squeeze berry

Trajan said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean everyone HAD them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, you don't have any to share? I can't find mine....
Click to expand...


clearly neither  of you are one of Holder's people


----------



## R.C. Christian

There are degrees to people. Some white people are white trash and rednecks. Some Indians are drunk old Indians and some black people, like Trayvon Martin, are *******. Ditto for the ones breaking and stealing shit. Z man was doing a pretty good job acting down to his lowest stereotype too when he acted on this. Nobody is clean here.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## skookerasbil

YUK.....YUK.......

About as inspiring as a group navel contemplation convention.


----------



## Trajan

squeeze berry said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean everyone HAD them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, you don't have any to share? I can't find mine....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> clearly neither  of you are one of Holder's people
Click to expand...


you mean 'Bro' right?Oh shit, hold up,  I can say it now, its all been explained by Rachel;

 you mean- I aint one of Holders' NiggAs'? 


Rachel Jeantel Gives Her Version Of The Difference Between ?Nigga? And ?******? To Piers Morgan « Pat Dollard


----------



## LilOlLady

R.C. Christian said:


> Oh for god sake, who the fuck cares? Enough already.



Evidently you were not the only one who did not give a damn?


----------



## skookerasbil

The only fact that matters now...........








Everything else at this point is.......ummmm.......quite irrelevant!!


Anyway.....only racists or morons cant see there should never even have been a trial. THATS as plain as the big old smile on Zmans face up there ^^^


----------



## Uncensored2008

We know what Midcan wants..


----------



## R.D.

Trajan said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, you don't have any to share? I can't find mine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearly neither  of you are one of Holder's people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean 'Bro' right?Oh shit, hold up,  I can say it now, its all been explained by Rachel;
> 
> you mean- I aint one of Holders' NiggAs'?
> 
> 
> Rachel Jeantel Gives Her Version Of The Difference Between ?Nigga? And ?******? To Piers Morgan « Pat Dollard
Click to expand...


So much for not wanting to get involved


----------



## FireFly

LoneLaugher said:


> Zimmerman does not have to be a racist to get the support of racists.


----------



## dilloduck

Trajan said:


> Civil rights?
> 
> I've misplaced mine, got some to spare?



reach into my pocket


----------



## LilOlLady

CrusaderFrank said:


> Travyon GF said he thought George was gay, so this started as a Travyon hate crime



Take a huge imagination to get that from Trayvon's voice when no one heard him say anything remotely except creepy ass cracker and why are you following me.


----------



## JoeBlam

LilOlLady said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for god sake, who the fuck cares? Enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently you were not the only one who did not give a damn?
Click to expand...


Not to pile on, but everything in your OP was disproved....try to catch up, eh?


----------



## dilloduck

R.C. Christian said:


> You mean everyone HAD them.



it was only a theoretical anyway.


----------



## skookerasbil

LilOlLady said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Travyon GF said he thought George was gay, so this started as a Travyon hate crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a huge imagination to get that from Trayvon's voice when no one heard him say anything remotely except creepy ass cracker and why are you following me.
Click to expand...




meh


----------



## LilOlLady

skookerasbil said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WHY TRAYVON PUNCHED ZIMMERMAN. *
> When Zimmerman stated that he reached for his cell phone do you think he actually pulled out his gun? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> *George Zimmerman Shows No Visible Injuries in Video Taken After Killing*
> George Zimmerman told police he shot Trayvon Martin after a vicious, bloody attack. But a police video of him being taken in for questioning shows no evidence that such a struggle took place.
> How Badly Was Zimmerman Injured? Video Raises Questions | TIME.com
> Not even the *band aid* that was later seen in a picture?  *Where and when did his injuries happen? *
> 
> *The jury did not hear all the evidence*. Zimmerman&#8217;s own words was after asking Trayvon &#8220;what are you doing around here&#8221; he *reached into his right pocket* for his cell phone which he admitted was not even there. This was a *deliberate action* by Zimmerman to get Trayvon to attack him so he could *shoot him and claim self defense*. Trayvon feeling threaten by thinking Zimmerman was reaching for a weapon* stood his ground and punched him and fought for his life.* Why didn't the prosecution not produce all the evidence? It did not matter who was screaming and or who was on the top or bottom being hit but who *started the confrontation?* And that was Zimmerman. Trayvon may have been on the bottom at some time.
> Prosecution screwed up big time and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody cares honey........verdict is in days ago now........
> 
> In case you missed it..........
Click to expand...


There are millions that care and they are protesting, investigating further and filing other charges. In case you missed that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sunshine said:


> I just spit Sunny D all over my keyboard.  Your fault being so funny if I have to buy a new one.



Sugar water will kill it for sure. If you have a spare, you can rinse the keyboard off in the sink.

BUT you have to wait 3 days before plugging it back in.


----------



## novasteve

Nancy Grace: George Zimmerman Going Back To Life Of ?Driving Through Taco Bell,? Eating ?Churros? | Mediaite

Irony is libs like her ignored the reverse trayvon Taco Bell drive thri shooting of Daniel Adkins


----------



## M14 Shooter

LilOlLady said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WHY TRAYVON PUNCHED ZIMMERMAN. *
> When Zimmerman stated that he reached for his cell phone do you think he actually pulled out his gun? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> *George Zimmerman Shows No Visible Injuries in Video Taken After Killing*
> George Zimmerman told police he shot Trayvon Martin after a vicious, bloody attack. But a police video of him being taken in for questioning shows no evidence that such a struggle took place.
> How Badly Was Zimmerman Injured? Video Raises Questions | TIME.com
> Not even the *band aid* that was later seen in a picture?  *Where and when did his injuries happen? *
> 
> *The jury did not hear all the evidence*. Zimmermans own words was after asking Trayvon what are you doing around here he *reached into his right pocket* for his cell phone which he admitted was not even there. This was a *deliberate action* by Zimmerman to get Trayvon to attack him so he could *shoot him and claim self defense*. Trayvon feeling threaten by thinking Zimmerman was reaching for a weapon* stood his ground and punched him and fought for his life.* Why didn't the prosecution not produce all the evidence? It did not matter who was screaming and or who was on the top or bottom being hit but who *started the confrontation?* And that was Zimmerman. Trayvon may have been on the bottom at some time.
> Prosecution screwed up big time and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody cares honey........verdict is in days ago now........
> 
> In case you missed it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are millions that care and they are protesting and filing other charges. In case you missed that.
Click to expand...

I laugh at you again.
No one is filing charges.  No one has, and no one will.
You, clearly, have no idea why that is.


----------



## R.C. Christian

LilOlLady said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for god sake, who the fuck cares? Enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently you were not the only one who did not give a damn?
Click to expand...


My point is simply that there are way too many threads about this. Further, all this crap is a Media induced circus used to keep the masses entertained and divided so that the real the evil in this world can continue on with it's schemes. The longer people stay focused on this crap then the better it is for the status quo and their storm troopers.


----------



## LilOlLady

Cookie said:


> If I was in that situation, I might have thought that Zimmerman was reaching for a gun ...
> 
> BUT ...
> 
> Martin was on his cellphone with his girlfriend at the time and NEVER indicated that he suspected that was the case. So much for conjecture.



He reached for his cell phone while he was being confronted by Trayvon. I did not say he was on the phone while confronting Trayvon.


----------



## wavingrl

That's pretty much it.

I don't know what the alternate theory is supposed to be--GZ assaulted Trayvon and started the fight?

I didn't know last week and don't know today what either of them said did or intended.

I do know what I would be telling my kids--and that whatever I said there might be a circumstance when that wasn't enough.

I have to think about things myself that shouldn't be an issue.

There is a case in GA a woman was walking, as she usually did, in a rather safe rural area--she was on her cell phone with her fiancee. Either he heard sounds of a scuffle or it went dead. Never seen or heard from again. Many cases like that.

eta: Her brother found her remains. 
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/01/03/kristi-cornwells-remains-cleveland-ga/


----------



## FireFly

LilOlLady said:


> There are millions that care and they are protesting, investigating further and filing other charges. In case you missed that.



George Zimmerman dated a black girl & took her to prom. He even made flyers & posted them in protest of police abuse of a black man. This shit has completely blown up in their face. The tools are still out there believing the racism crap.

If the FBI was not so busy investigating Zimmerman they could have stopped the Boston Bombing.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> Even white Hispanic males. If we're going to incorporate civil rights into our rules for living let's remember everyone gets them. A trial by a jury of your peers is one we have invented for ourselves. Included in that right is the right to be proclaimed "not guilty". Why are people who really really care about civil rights trying to take away a person's civil rights ? Can it be for any reason other than racism ?



Well...stupidity, revenge, hate and playing the race card for income and political power seems to motivate far too many.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Do any of you live within 50 miles of a U.S. border? If you do, then you have no civil rights according to DHS.


----------



## JoeBlam

LilOlLady said:


> Cookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was in that situation, I might have thought that Zimmerman was reaching for a gun ...
> 
> BUT ...
> 
> Martin was on his cellphone with his girlfriend at the time and NEVER indicated that he suspected that was the case. So much for conjecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He reached for his cell phone while he was being confronted by Trayvon. I did not say he was on the phone while confronting Trayvon.
Click to expand...


Trayvon sucker-punched him from behind...ambush....the FBI calls it a "blitz attack"...commonly used by zero-pride african-americans...so they can dance around like Ali pretending they baaaaad.  Otherwise, contrary to accepted belief, I think Zimmy would have beaten the shit outta him.


----------



## skookerasbil

FireFly said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman does not have to be a racist to get the support of racists.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireFly

The race baiters are still peddling shit.

George Zimmerman dated a black girl & took her to prom. He even made flyers & posted them in protest of police abuse of a black man. This shit has completely blown up in their face. The tools are still out there believing the racism crap.

If the FBI was not so busy investigating Zimmerman they could have stopped the Boston Bombing.


----------



## RoadVirus

Ole Al needs to change his diapers. He's getting cranky again!


----------



## dilloduck

skookerasbil said:


> The only fact that matters now...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else at this point is.......ummmm.......quite irrelevant!!
> 
> 
> Anyway.....only racists or morons cant see there should never even have been a trial. THATS as plain as the big old smile on Zmans face up there ^^^



Whoa bro----we have social engineers and the like who are going to rescind Zimmerman's civil rights and overrule the verdict. You just wait.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> How is this person a professor?  She seems as dumb as a box of rocks with the asinine things quoted.  Really, God is a white racist because
> 
> Well we dont get to the because; that apparently is not important when making bullshit claims.



And how is she an Ivy league professor?


----------



## Avatar4321

rdean said:


> These Republicans today kneel at the altar of the Church of the Heartless Bastard.



You've resorted to blasphemy to try to score political points. Ask me if I'm surprised.

You do realize that if you have the truth on your side, you don't have to make things up, right?


----------



## Avatar4321

Ugh.. how did someone who writes so bad become and Ivy league professor?


----------



## Sunshine

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just spit Sunny D all over my keyboard.  Your fault being so funny if I have to buy a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar water will kill it for sure. If you have a spare, you can rinse the keyboard off in the sink.
> 
> BUT you have to wait 3 days before plugging it back in.
Click to expand...


Didn't know that.  I hate this keyboard.  I spilled coffee in the one I really like but didn't rinse it off and haven't tried it since.  

As to sugar water, I need a little slack.  I haven't eaten much junk or fast food since I retired.  I'm on Metformin, and I think the recent weight loss from diet and exercise is making my blood sugar get too low.  I'm getting headaches, and I think sugar being too low is causing it.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> If God is a white racist, then this woman is in some SERIOUS trouble.   God just might send some racist white ghosts to haunt her house.



Well, that's certainly been done before.


----------



## legaleagle_45

LilOlLady said:


> When Zimmerman stated that he reached for his cell phone do you think he actually pulled out his gun?



No, otherwise there would have been something noted by TM to Dee Dee, as the phone call was cut off AFTER the tussel began.



LilOlLady said:


> *George Zimmerman Shows No Visible Injuries in Video Taken After Killing* George Zimmerman told police he shot Trayvon Martin after a vicious, bloody attack. But a police video of him being taken in for questioning shows no evidence that such a struggle took place.



Oh please, the video was a low quality closed circuit video which is not designed to pick up that sort of detail.  It is similar to the systems emplyed in banks and at stores. It is designed to run all the time at a very low definition setting so that they can get as much time in as possible without needing additional data storage.  Here is a test for you. Go to the video..  GZ stands next to the police car with the license plate of the police car clearly visible.  What is the license number of the vehicle?  If you can not discern even that information, how do you think you can discern the cuts and abraisions which are cercainly much smaller than the numbers and letters on the license plate and the numbers and letters on a license plate ar specifically designed to be easily readable.

This is absurd, for you to claim there were no injuries is to assert that the crime scene photos taken by the police and the bystander were faked.  That the police lied in the police reports.  That the EMTs lied in their report.  That the higherr quality images taken later at the police station were also faked. 



LilOlLady said:


> *Where and when did his injuries happen? *



On the scene unless you think the police lied, the EMT's lied and the photos taken on the scene were photo shopped... or you can assume that a low def closed circ cam would not show that level of detail.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sunshine said:


> Didn't know that.  I hate this keyboard.  I spilled coffee in the one I really like but didn't rinse it off and haven't tried it since.
> 
> As to sugar water, I need a little slack.  I haven't eaten much junk or fast food since I retired.  I'm on Metformin, and I think the recent weight loss from diet and exercise is making my blood sugar get too low.  I'm getting headaches, and I think sugar being too low is causing it.



If you still have the old one, completely submerse it in water for a few hours. Make sure to let it dry completely, I use the 3 day rule key side down on a towel, but I've revived a lot of keyboards this way. i have people dump drinks (usually soda) in them all the time. If the keyboard shorts before I get it, then it's gone. But if it's just sticky and gummy keys, a good bath will fix it right up.


----------



## skookerasbil

dilloduck said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only fact that matters now...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else at this point is.......ummmm.......quite irrelevant!!
> 
> 
> Anyway.....only racists or morons cant see there should never even have been a trial. THATS as plain as the big old smile on Zmans face up there ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa bro----we have social engineers and the like who are going to rescind Zimmerman's civil rights and overrule the verdict. You just wait.
Click to expand...



nah....the pols will throw the black communities a bone. Gotta settle down the savages ya know. It'll go away......sheeeeet.......the trial should have never happened in the first place.
That is.....to those people who care about the law and aren't ruled by their emotions, like some of the PC bubble dwellars that lurk in this place.


----------



## legaleagle_45

LilOlLady said:


> He reached for his cell phone while he was being confronted by Trayvon. I did not say he was on the phone while confronting Trayvon.



You did'nt, but Dee Dee did.  I suppose you believe she was lying as well?  She said not only had the confrontation began, but it had escalated into a physical altercation with TM's head phones being knocked off.


----------



## dilloduck

skookerasbil said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only fact that matters now...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else at this point is.......ummmm.......quite irrelevant!!
> 
> 
> Anyway.....only racists or morons cant see there should never even have been a trial. THATS as plain as the big old smile on Zmans face up there ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa bro----we have social engineers and the like who are going to rescind Zimmerman's civil rights and overrule the verdict. You just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nah....the pols will throw the black communities a bone. Gotta settle down the savages ya know. It'll go away......sheeeeet.......the trial should have never happened in the first place.
> That is.....to those people who care about the law and aren't ruled by their emotions, like some of the PC bubble dwellars that lurk in this place.
Click to expand...


Al, Jesse, Eric, and Obama wouldn't lie to me. ( Dude--that's a lot of powerful black dudes. How did that happen? )


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> Ugh.. how did someone who writes so bad become and Ivy league professor?



Considering that she teaches a class centered on religion, what really interests me is what she teaches in class.  I would bet that her obviously tainted view (and racist as hell to boot) affects the class quite a bit.  I have seen this before, on both sides to be honest, and the result is usually a garbage class.


----------



## asaratis

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liberal.  Those are assholes.  I am also black and they domt represent my entire race.  Does asshole white republicans  represent you?
> 
> These isolated incidents are not riots.  They are incidences done by assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
Click to expand...

They may CLAIM to represent the black race...but they do not.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Semitic people could hardly be mistaken for "white" hence the Penn State kiddie fiddler's supposition is obtuse. The Penn State kiddie fiddler should just shut up or fall on a knife or something.


----------



## idb

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> Man Claims Attack Was Trayvon Retaliation | WREG.com
> 
> Now I wonder if any liberal will speak out against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true?
> 
> It was the absolutely wrong thing to do.
> 
> I hope the guys who committed the assault are apprehended and punished to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> This sort of nonsense should have no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW it's getting a little too close to home!  Except for that IDBY!
Click to expand...


Hey!
If you're going to use my name in vain, at least spell it right!
Sheesh!!!!


----------



## idb

Sunshine said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> They DO represent you and your race.  They made that abundantly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, that would be like saying that the skinheads and kkk represent the white race and all whites are responsible for the aforementioned group's actions! Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> For the record the violence in LA and this assault piss me off, I think that those criminals should be arrested, prosecuted, and sent to prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have you been?  That is exactly what is said all the time on this forum.  The radical left accuses every Republican and/or gun owner on here of being in the KKK.  Well, I remember the 60s well, and MLK's 'peaceful marches' ALWAYS turned violent.  Sharpton is bucking to be the next MLK.  You got what you wanted.  Zimmerman was arrested and tried.  But you and your black ilk will not accept the verdict.  And before you even start your all white jury shit, the jury is supposed to be a jury of the DEFENDANT's peers, not that of his assailant.
> 
> Here is but one example
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...kk-and-the-2nd-amendment-s-black-history.html
Click to expand...


You, yourself, have just identified the 'radical left' as the ones that 'accuses every Republican and/or gun owner on here of being in the KKK.'.
Can't you isolate them from the bulk of liberals in your own mind?

Do you allow the radical anything to establish your thinking on any group of people?
Surely you're smarter than that.

As an example, someone earlier wondered if all white people should be judged on the example of Jeffrey Dharmer.


----------



## drivebymedia

http://wpjljr.com/wp-content/upload...-zimmerman-trial-0704-horizontal-gallery1.jpg

Sorry girls, the jacket was presented without the presence of the jury.
And was never placed in evidence.

B37 says she never saw it.

BTW, can the tea cops spot grass stains? Tears from concrete?

Not easy eh kids?


----------



## wavingrl

A petition has been started--the goal is to gain 1,000,000 signatures to present to the DOJ.

true/not true --I don't know.


----------



## pioneerpete

How would a KKK member describe GZ? Black grandfather, Hispanic mother, Jewish father and dated black girls; he would be public enemy number one for the KKK. Somehow GZ has managed to have the KKK and black panthers agree on something. Think about that for a second.


----------



## JoeBlam

drivebymedia said:


> What happened to the "open mind" Juror 37B promised so she would be selected for the jury?
> 
> Like all Zimmerman defenders, Juror 37B was not concerned with the point where "George" caught up with Trayvon - 100 yards from "George's" car.
> 
> Did "George" grab this frightened kids arm? His hoodie? ... and cause Trayvon to defend himself under 'stand your ground'?
> 
> Juror 37B said she was not concerned with what led up to the fight, only the fight itself.
> 
> Open mind.
> 
> Sad .....



You're OUTRAGED the juror calls Zimmerman "George" yet you call Martin "Trayvon"...did you know him?    The juror in question spent 2 weeks sitting within a few feet of Zimmerman....who's more entitled to address a person by their Christian name?


----------



## drivebymedia

B37 says "*she was told"* Trayvon was wearing  a black hoodie

Really?

http://wp.streetwise.co/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/trayvonmartin.jpg

http://static.thehollywoodgossip.com/images/gallery/trayvon-martin-hoodie.jpg


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Then what is good for the goose is good for the gander.  It should have been admitted.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Thanks, Katz.  I still think this coverup has been swept under the rug though.


----------



## drivebymedia

JoeBlam said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the "open mind" Juror 37B promised so she would be selected for the jury?
> 
> Like all Zimmerman defenders, Juror 37B was not concerned with the point where "George" caught up with Trayvon - 100 yards from "George's" car.
> 
> Did "George" grab this frightened kids arm? His hoodie? ... and cause Trayvon to defend himself under 'stand your ground'?
> 
> Juror 37B said she was not concerned with what led up to the fight, only the fight itself.
> 
> Open mind.
> 
> Sad .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're OUTRAGED the juror calls Zimmerman "George" yet you call Martin "Trayvon"...did you know him?    The juror in question spent 2 weeks sitting within a few feet of Zimmerman....who's more entitled to address a person by their Christian name?
Click to expand...



B37 said the first vote was 3-3, but  the evidence was too disorganized and confusing to go over.

She also said the jurors "studied the law" and  "stand your ground" gave George the right to defend himself - although the jurors were never given "stand your ground" to consider.

So they spent 18 hours on the 2 minute fight, and apparently convincing the "other" 3 to vote not guilty.

'George's' peers?

Certainly not Trayvon's


----------



## numan

TemplarKormac said:


> A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.


That happened to a Canadian friend of mine who was foolish enough to venture into the lawless savagery south of the Canadian border.

He was visiting San Francisco on the night that Martin Luther King Jr. was assassinated by the FBI. 

A gang of black youths were coming down the street breaking windows, and set upon my friend. He kept shouting, "But I'm a Canadian, I'm a Canadian!!"

When the youths were convinced that he wasn't lying, and wasn't one of the American oppressors, they apologized to him, and continued down the street.
.


----------



## idb

numan said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white jogger in Senatobia, Mississippi was brutally beaten by three black assailants on Sunday evening. They claim it was in retaliation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, on the night of February 26, 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> That happened to a Canadian friend of mine who was foolish enough to venture into the lawless savagery south of the Canadian border.
> 
> He was visiting San Francisco on the night that Martin Luther King Jr. was assassinated by the FBI.
> 
> A gang of black youths were coming down the street breaking windows, and set upon my friend. He kept shouting, "But I'm a Canadian, I'm a Canadian!!"
> 
> When the youths were convinced that he wasn't lying, and wasn't one of the American oppressors, they apologized to him, and continued down the street.
> .
Click to expand...

I've always been told how polite Americans are...there's the proof...


----------



## numan

'

You just need to become accustomed to the finer points of our etiquette. · · 

.


----------



## velvtacheeze

jknowgood said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go. That says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't racism, then what was the reason for the call to the police?  There certainly was no legitimate reason for it.  Zimmerman witnessed Trayvon committing all of zero crimes while he was on the phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets turn the table, if a bunch of crackers "as u people cal us" was robbing houses right and left. What would you do? I mean if you were elected to watch your nieghbor hood? Would you just shoot him or would you call 911 and give him a chance? If zimmerman wanted to just kill him, why did he call 911? Then let his head get beat into the asphalt first?
Click to expand...


You buffoon. Zimmerman did not call 911. He just called the police's regular number.  That's one thing that fatso got right that night. There was no emergency, so 911 wasn't called.  In fact, there was no crime taking place at all.  The regular police phone number should not have been called either. 

And no, burglaries committed by young black males at other times doesn't justify a call to the cops. You call the cops when a crime is committed.


----------



## idb

numan said:


> '
> 
> You just need to become accustomed to the finer points of our etiquette. · ·
> 
> .



Yes, well, I can't help but be impressed when the rules of etiquette extend to proper conduct while rioting.


----------



## numan

idb said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just need to become accustomed to the finer points of our etiquette. · ·
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well, I can't help but be impressed when the rules of etiquette extend to proper conduct while rioting.
Click to expand...

That is just a small indication of the vast superiority of Americans over everybody in the world in all things.

.


----------



## The Professor

Sunshine said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is bullshit coming from YOU!  Martin assaulted Zimmerman and you wanted Zimmerman lynched.  You all are crawling out of the woodwork.  Just can't pass for white any longer can you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1.  No one here knows who assaulted who.
> 
> #2.  I have never ever called for Zimmerman to be lynched.    If you have to lie to make your point, not much of a point......is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jury didn't seem to have a problem figuring out who assaulted who.  Neither did I when I heard the prosecution.  Every prosecution witness validated Zimmerman's story.  You have used all the euphemisms.  Who leads you to the kitchen every morning.
Click to expand...


I agree, and I hope you don't mind if I  add the following:

Martin's body was carefully examined and except for a split knuckle (which he no doubt got from hitting Zimmerman), he showed no signs of the slightest trauma prior to the fatal shot.   Plus, there were no marks on Zimmerman's hands.    I remember when the Zimmerman haters showed pictures of Zimmerman's "pristine" hands.   They  argued that this proved Zimmerman  never hit Martin, never tried to fight back because all he  wanted to do was shoot him.    Here's an example:

Zimmerman had his hands free to reach for his gun, release it and pull it out and put it into Trayvons chest and pull the trigger but he could not throw a punch or push Trayvon off? ? It do not appear that Zimmerman was fighting for his life but Trayvon was. At no time did he punch or push Trayvon? 

First degree premeditated murder with special circumstances because Trayvon had just turned 17. Incident did not warrant deadly force because physical force was never tried.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/301148-zimmerman-s-hands.html
(See perma links #1, #14)

It seems that Zimmerman's critics are giving conflicting accounts; (1) that Zimmerman started the fight by punching Martin, and (2)  Zimmerman never even tried to punch although he should have..    

Until someone can show me some evidence - any kind of evidence - that Martin was punched I will conclude that the one who threw the first punch  and all punches after that  was Martin.  It's all about the evidence.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Guy shoots unarmed black kid. 

Police do not make an arrest.

Black family members ask black community leaders and lawyers to look into it. To some, there is a racial element to the case. 

The media gets hold of the story. They give those who feel that there is a racial element to the case a forum. 

Conservative Americans, overly sensitive about being called racists, go on the defensive with full force....impulsively taking Zimmerman's side and digging in their fucking idiotic trench. 

Whether or not Zimmerman is racist.....and whether or not those who think he did wrong THINK he is racist.....the nutter echo chamber successfully makes this a race only issue. 

As the verdict draws near, the right goes on a tear...predicting widespread riots should Zimmerman be acquitted.  The animals will go nuts, they said. 

The man is acquitted....and the riots never occur. 

Now.......the Zimmerman supporters are left to live with themselves and the fact that they have rigorously defended a dude who shot an unarmed 17 year old kid to death. 

The only way to ease the shame is to keep harping about how unfair we were to Zimmerman.  What a great guy he is! He even dated a black chick! What a guy!


----------



## Surfer

Travon was a punk. A street thug. 
The End.


----------



## rdean

Grampa Murked U said:


> In an interview with his lawyers it was revealed that he not only took a young black lady to the prom but he was mentoring two black boys just prior to this incident.
> 
> Secondly why is he considered white when he has as much white in his blood as obama yet obama is considered black?
> 
> All the focus on race is irritating to say the least. Black children are killed EVERY DAMN DAY at the hand of another black so why the fuck is this situation special.



George Zimmerman's Police Call History

A new 47-page document, quietly dumped online by the city of Sanford, details some of the phone calls George Zimmerman made to emergency dispatchers

The newly released police calls paint Zimmerman as a man *obsessed* with law and order, with the minutiae of suburban life, and *with black males*.

------------------------------------------------------------

I think it's hilarious that right wingers would pretend, even for a moment, to CARE about black children.  Remember, these are people who believe American helping American is Socialism, let him die, disaster victims should pay to be rescued, cut education, feed the poor and they will breed.  Just because right wingers are so stupid they fall for all that bullshit from Fox doesn't mean all Americans are equally stupid.  We know what the right stands for.  They tell us.


----------



## numan

' 

Back to further demonstrations of our vast superiority.

.


----------



## numan

Surfer said:


> Travon was a punk. A street thug.
> The End.


If only he had been a surfer!!

All would have been different.

.


----------



## Katzndogz

numan said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no more reaching to punish this man in court.  His life will be hell where ever he goes, what ever job he gets, anyplace he wants to live, someone will be there pointing at him and he'll be watching his back.
> 
> 
> 
> Has O. J. Simpson's life been Hell?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It was pretty good until OJ thought being black entitled him to commit crimes in Nevada.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

rdean said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an interview with his lawyers it was revealed that he not only took a young black lady to the prom but he was mentoring two black boys just prior to this incident.
> 
> Secondly why is he considered white when he has as much white in his blood as obama yet obama is considered black?
> 
> All the focus on race is irritating to say the least. Black children are killed EVERY DAMN DAY at the hand of another black so why the fuck is this situation special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Zimmerman's Police Call History
> 
> A new 47-page document, quietly dumped online by the city of Sanford, details some of the phone calls George Zimmerman made to emergency dispatchers
> 
> The newly released police calls paint Zimmerman as a man *obsessed* with law and order, with the minutiae of suburban life, and *with black males*.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I think it's hilarious that right wingers would pretend, even for a moment, to CARE about black children.  Remember, these are people who believe American helping American is Socialism, let him die, disaster victims should pay to be rescued, cut education, feed the poor and they will breed.  Just because right wingers are so stupid they fall for all that bullshit from Fox doesn't mean all Americans are equally stupid.  We know what the right stands for.  They tell us.
Click to expand...


As hard as you try he's still not a racist anymore than your stupid ass is relevant


----------



## idb

numan said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just need to become accustomed to the finer points of our etiquette. · ·
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well, I can't help but be impressed when the rules of etiquette extend to proper conduct while rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just a small indication of the vast superiority of Americans over everybody in the world in all things.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


"Exceptionalism", even.


----------



## skookerasbil

Surfer said:


> Travon was a punk. A street thug.
> The End.






indeed.....and the rest, as they say......is history!


----------



## skookerasbil

Im laughing.....the dopes on the left keep complaining about the jury......6 women. It was the one brilliant move by the prosecution......and they still got pwned.


----------



## Meister

drivebymedia said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the "open mind" Juror 37B promised so she would be selected for the jury?
> 
> Like all Zimmerman defenders, Juror 37B was not concerned with the point where "George" caught up with Trayvon - 100 yards from "George's" car.
> 
> Did "George" grab this frightened kids arm? His hoodie? ... and cause Trayvon to defend himself under 'stand your ground'?
> 
> Juror 37B said she was not concerned with what led up to the fight, only the fight itself.
> 
> Open mind.
> 
> Sad .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're OUTRAGED the juror calls Zimmerman "George" yet you call Martin "Trayvon"...did you know him?    The juror in question spent 2 weeks sitting within a few feet of Zimmerman....who's more entitled to address a person by their Christian name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> B37 said the first vote was 3-3, but  the evidence was too disorganized and confusing to go over.
> 
> She also said the jurors "studied the law" and  "stand your ground" gave George the right to defend himself - although the jurors were never given "stand your ground" to consider.
> 
> So they spent 18 hours on the 2 minute fight, and apparently convincing the "other" 3 to vote not guilty.
> 
> 'George's' peers?
> 
> Certainly not Trayvon's
Click to expand...

Why won't you link your source as to what was said and what wasn't said?

From what I've been reading, the juror said they went over the law on 2nd degree murder, then to manslaughter.  I didn't read where anything was said about "stand your ground".


----------



## Interpol

I'm glad that juror was as honest as she was, even if it reveals serious flaws in her thinking. 

GZ followed TM because of the rain? Say what?!

And she seems positively sure that TM threw the first punch, although that is impossible for any one of us to actually know. 

She seems to reflect the subtle ignorance of those of us who don't come from racial backgrounds that know what it's like to be persecuted for being "suspicious" all the time, even if there's no good reason to think that.


----------



## freedombecki

Katzndogz said:


> I'm watching the savages in LA right now.


 I'm going to skip the sorry news for a few days.


----------



## Katzndogz

It will be interesting to see what happens tonight.  Beck said no more marches in the street.  Either people will obey or the savages will be back out to play.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Nigs are gonna Nig as long as you keep giving them attention.


----------



## drivebymedia

Interpol said:


> I'm glad that juror was as honest as she was, even if it reveals serious flaws in her thinking.
> 
> GZ followed TM because of the rain? Say what?!
> 
> And she seems positively sure that TM threw the first punch, although that is impossible for any one of us to actually know.
> 
> She seems to reflect the subtle ignorance of those of us who don't come from racial backgrounds that know what it's like to be persecuted for being "suspicious" all the time, even if there's no good reason to think that.




When she decides to come out, I'm sure she will show herself as a cute, obedient redneck's wife.


----------



## Pheonixops

Grampa Murked U said:


> In an interview with his lawyers it was revealed that he not only took a young black lady to the prom but he was mentoring two black boys just prior to this incident.
> 
> Secondly why is he considered white when he has as much white in his blood as obama yet obama is considered black?
> 
> All the focus on race is irritating to say the least. Black children are killed EVERY DAMN DAY at the hand of another black so why the fuck is this situation special.



If I saw zimmerman on the street, I would have identified him as a Latino. Blame that "Black thing" on our society, see the "one drop rule". 
One-drop rule - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mixed Race America - Who Is Black? One Nation's Definition | Jefferson's Blood | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## TemplarKormac

drivebymedia said:


> http://wpjljr.com/wp-content/upload...-zimmerman-trial-0704-horizontal-gallery1.jpg
> 
> Sorry girls, the jacket was presented without the presence of the jury.
> And was never placed in evidence.
> 
> B37 says she never saw it.
> 
> BTW, can the tea cops spot grass stains? Tears from concrete?
> 
> Not easy eh kids?



Idiot. Did you not see the picture? Guess where that was? In front of the jury.


----------



## LilOlLady

ducks102 said:


> did you see her racist comments? She also said george followed martin because it was raining. haha



One born every day.


----------



## LilOlLady

Trayvon had a right to stand his ground and fight back the same as Zimmerman. Trayvon did not have to retreat and run home possible showing a CAC where he lived. Most of the jury believed Zimmerman's story even with the evidence saying otherwise. Florida should be wiped off the map because it is a shit hole.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.. how did someone who writes so bad become and Ivy league professor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that she teaches a class centered on religion, what really interests me is what she teaches in class.  I would bet that her obviously tainted view (and racist as hell to boot) affects the class quite a bit.  I have seen this before, on both sides to be honest, and the result is usually a garbage class.
Click to expand...


It's obvious that students arent getting what they are paying for. I'd demand a refund for her class.


----------



## thereisnospoon

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I don't know where these people get their backassward thinking?? The truly frightening thing is this moron is an educator!



You can thank affirmative action, the liberalization of higher education and of course political correctness.


----------



## Surfer

numan said:


> If only he had been a surfer!!All would have been different



Good point. He would have never been a thug. He would have loved the ocean and had awesome experiences surfing instead of being a lowlife criminal. I have never seen a black person surfing, though.


----------



## Meister

TemplarKormac said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://wpjljr.com/wp-content/upload...-zimmerman-trial-0704-horizontal-gallery1.jpg
> 
> Sorry girls, the jacket was presented without the presence of the jury.
> And was never placed in evidence.
> 
> B37 says she never saw it.
> 
> BTW, can the tea cops spot grass stains? Tears from concrete?
> 
> Not easy eh kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. Did you not see the picture? Guess where that was? In front of the jury.
Click to expand...


Drivebymedia doesn't produce any sources for what he's saying, I've asked him to produce some source to what he is saying and he just ignores the requests.  I think the guy is just a lying ass troll.  There WAS blood found on Z's jacket, so it would have been entered as evidence.

Lastly,* the jury not only has to figure out why the crime* scene evidence collectors in this case neglected to take as many swabs of the gun, holster and victim's fingernails (as they should have),* they've got to try an make sense of the A-through-Z stain analysis conducted on each of four pieces of clothing: George Zimmerman's jacket and his shirt, as well as Trayvon Martin's hoodie and his sweatshirt*.
Zimmerman trial jury has to be confused about DNA evidence--all attorneys were - Atlanta Top News | Examiner.com

*This is why I'm calling drivebymedia a liar*


----------



## skookerasbil

LilOlLady said:


> Trayvon had a right to stand his ground and fight back the same as Zimmerman. Trayvon did not have to retreat and run home possible showing a CAC where he lived. Most of the jury believed Zimmerman's story even with the evidence saying otherwise. Florida should be wiped off the map because it is a shit hole.




Ummmm......apparently nobody ever told this one about that old phrase, "Opinions are like assholes..........."






In America.......the law is the law. If you think that sucks, probably time to move to a banana republic.


----------



## Meister

Meister said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're OUTRAGED the juror calls Zimmerman "George" yet you call Martin "Trayvon"...did you know him?    The juror in question spent 2 weeks sitting within a few feet of Zimmerman....who's more entitled to address a person by their Christian name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B37 said the first vote was 3-3, but  the evidence was too disorganized and confusing to go over.
> 
> She also said the jurors "studied the law" and  "stand your ground" gave George the right to defend himself - although the jurors were never given "stand your ground" to consider.
> 
> So they spent 18 hours on the 2 minute fight, and apparently convincing the "other" 3 to vote not guilty.
> 
> 'George's' peers?
> 
> Certainly not Trayvon's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why won't you link your source as to what was said and what wasn't said?
> 
> From what I've been reading, the juror said they went over the law on 2nd degree murder, then to manslaughter.  I didn't read where anything was said about "stand your ground".
Click to expand...


A third request for sources relating to what you're claiming in your posts.

I doubt you can produce any.


----------



## skookerasbil

Cant wait to see a future episode on FOX News.........


----------



## jknowgood

She must be rev. Wrights wife and another one of obama's mentors.


----------



## Vikrant

freedombecki said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the savages in LA right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to skip the sorry news for a few days.
Click to expand...


I think things are under control unless I missed something.


----------



## BobPlumb

For that disagree with the verdict in The Zimmerman Murder case I would like to propose a new law.

*The Self Defense of Being Followed Due to Racial Profiling Law:*  It is unlawful to determine that a person may be up to no good if a person is black regardless of other actions or characteristics about the black person as long as that person is not currently breaking any laws.

A white person (or any person who appears to be white) who profiles a black person as possibly being up to no good will  be considered in a safe zone as long as that person stays in an automobile and follows all traffic laws.  

If a white person (or any person who appears to be white) profiles a black person as possibly being up to no good outdoors and or in public areas and overtly watches, follows or initiates conversation with the person being profiled, then the person being profiled as possibly being up to no good has the right to beat the snot out of the person doing the profiling.   Furthermore, white people forfeit all rights to self defense when profiling a black person. 

End of Law

I think that this law will fix the system for those that disagree with the verdict in the Zimmerman case.  What do you think?


----------



## auditor0007

Fail


----------



## auditor0007

drivebymedia said:


> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.



I saw my father today.  He has been a lifelong Democrat and is a very reasonable person.  While I have been a bit more conservative most of my life, I switched to the Democratic Party just three years ago.  We discussed this case today, since I hadn't seen him in a while.  Like myself, he can't believe how the media has screwed this thing up from the beginning and how anyone could believe that Zimmerman was guilty.  The fact is that race was not an issue, and the proof is out there in many forms.  All one need do is look at the evidence and it is clear that this had nothing to do with race.  On top of that, this depiction of Trayvon Martin being this sweet little kid incapable of harming a fly is the biggest misconception out there, and that too is mostly due to the media's lack of honesty.

Bottom line is that the verdict was correct without question, and the only reason we have a situation where so many people think the decision was a bad one is because the media and some politicians tried to depict Zimmerman as being something he was not, a racist.  Anyone who thinks Zimmerman is guilty and got away with murder needs to have their head examined to make certain there is something between their ears besides hot air.


----------



## BobPlumb

Wheather God is white or not depends on whitch movie he is in.  In one movie he was white like George Burns.   However, more recently he became a black man.


----------



## Godboy

So in other words, you to make it as hard as possible to catch criminals. Yeah, great idea!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

BobPlumb said:


> For that disagree with the verdict in The Zimmerman Murder case I would like to propose a new law.
> 
> *The Self Defense of Being Followed Due to Racial Profiling Law:*  It is unlawful to determine that a person may be up to no good if a person is black regardless of other actions or characteristics about the black person as long as that person is not currently breaking any laws.
> 
> A white person (or any person who appears to be white) who profiles a black person as possibly being up to no good will  be considered in a safe zone as long as that person stays in an automobile and follows all traffic laws.
> 
> If a white person (or any person who appears to be white) profiles a black person as possibly being up to no good outdoors and or in public areas and overtly watches, follows or initiates conversation with the person being profiled, then the person being profiled as possibly being up to no good has the right to beat the snot out of the person doing the profiling.   Furthermore, white people forfeit all rights to self defense when profiling a black person.
> 
> End of Law
> 
> I think that this law will fix the system for those that disagree with the verdict in the Zimmerman case.  What do you think?



I think you're a fucking idiot failure as a comedian and need to find something better to do with your time.


----------



## Politico

Or just carry a throw down piece. That is easier.


----------



## Politico

ba1614 said:


> She should believe the defendant from the start, it's up to the prosecution team to prove he's lying.
> 
> Thank god everyone doesn't just convict on emotion.



That.


----------



## Politico

How's this working out for you?


----------



## ScienceRocks

So within your mind someone has the right to beat your head into the ground? You people are sick.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Go fuck yourself raw Bob


----------



## JoeB131

Sunshine said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a jury of the *DEFENDANT'S* peers.  NOT a jury of the deceased's peers.  Not sure why you can't get that.
Click to expand...


Actually, what is called for is an unbiased jury.  Clearly, that's not what they had here.

Zimmerman trial juror B37: Why did prosecutors let her on the Trayvon Martin jury? - Slate Magazine



> Start with the general observations already raised in Gawker: B37 consumes no media beyond the Today showno radio, no Internet news, and no newspapers used for anything but lining her parrot's cage. *Perhaps because she does not consume any media, she was under the false belief that there were riots after the Martin shooting. *She also described the Martin killing as "an unfortunate incident that happened."...
> 
> Gail Brashers-Krug, a former federal prosecutor and law professor, is currently a criminal defense attorney in Iowa. She also jumped back when B37 said, You never get all the information. That's exactly what a defense attorney loves to hear, says Brashers-Krug. That's reasonable doubt, right there. If I were a prosecutor, that would make me extremely nervous about her. She adds that B37s devotion to animals might raise flags for her as well. The animal thing is weird. *She doesn't know how many animals she has, and she mentions her animals far, far more than her two daughters. She strikes me as eccentric and unpredictable.* I never, ever want eccentric, unpredictable people on a jury.


----------



## skookerasbil

propose fAiL

The PC whores always come up with shit like this.......


Far more effective.......


----------



## JoeB131

More on Juror B37


- She dislikes the media in general and considers it worthless. "You never get all the information... it's skewed one way or the other."

- "I don't listen to the radio" or read the internet, she said. Her only news about the case came from the Today show. "Newspapers are used in the parrot's cage. Not even read," she said. "It's been so long since I even read one. The only time I see em is when I'm putting them down on the floor."

- During questioning, she referred multiple times to "riots" in Sanford after Trayvon Martin was killed. "I knew there was rioting, but I guess [the authorities] had it pretty well organized," she says at one point. In fact, despite a great deal of salivating anticipation by the media both before and after the trial, there were no riots in Sanford, Florida.

- She referred to the killing of Trayvon Martin as "an unfortunate incident that happened."


----------



## skookerasbil

JoeB131 said:


> More on Juror B37
> 
> 
> - She dislikes the media in general and considers it worthless. "You never get all the information... it's skewed one way or the other."
> 
> - "I don't listen to the radio" or read the internet, she said. Her only news about the case came from the Today show. "Newspapers are used in the parrot's cage. Not even read," she said. "It's been so long since I even read one. The only time I see em is when I'm putting them down on the floor."
> 
> - During questioning, she referred multiple times to "riots" in Sanford after Trayvon Martin was killed. "I knew there was rioting, but I guess [the authorities] had it pretty well organized," she says at one point. In fact, despite a great deal of salivating anticipation by the media both before and after the trial, there were no riots in Sanford, Florida.
> 
> - She referred to the killing of Trayvon Martin as "an unfortunate incident that happened."






There are two different types of people weighing in on the verdict of this case.

1) People who are ruled by their emotions.

2) People who are guided by their emotions.


and

1) People who consider the law always open to interpretation

2) People who consider the law the law.



Very clear on this thread, who is who.


----------



## skookerasbil

JoeB131 said:


> More on Juror B37
> 
> 
> - She dislikes the media in general and considers it worthless. "You never get all the information... it's skewed one way or the other."
> 
> - "I don't listen to the radio" or read the internet, she said. Her only news about the case came from the Today show. "Newspapers are used in the parrot's cage. Not even read," she said. "It's been so long since I even read one. The only time I see em is when I'm putting them down on the floor."
> 
> - During questioning, she referred multiple times to "riots" in Sanford after Trayvon Martin was killed. "I knew there was rioting, but I guess [the authorities] had it pretty well organized," she says at one point. In fact, despite a great deal of salivating anticipation by the media both before and after the trial, there were no riots in Sanford, Florida.
> 
> - She referred to the killing of Trayvon Martin as "an unfortunate incident that happened."


----------



## JoeB131

What does that have to do with the point made.  

This woman was ignorant.  She really thought there were riots after Trayvon was shot.  

And they seated her anyway.


----------



## eflatminor

Meister said:


> Drivebymedia doesn't produce any sources for what he's saying, I've asked him to produce some source to what he is saying and he just ignores the requests.  I think the guy is just a lying ass troll.





He is a lying ass troll but on the other hand, he is the hands down winner of the most massive fail in USMB history...and that's quite an accomplishment around here.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Meister said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er yeah it was.
> 
> Even you aren't that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord driveby, now you're just a lying sack of shit!  As if being a troll wasn't bad enough.
> 
> My vote for the most massive fail in USMB history goes to drivebymedia.  Congrats jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just shows what most that hate zimmerman are.....low informed posters.
Click to expand...


i guess so

WOW


----------



## jon_berzerk

Meister said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're OUTRAGED the juror calls Zimmerman "George" yet you call Martin "Trayvon"...did you know him?    The juror in question spent 2 weeks sitting within a few feet of Zimmerman....who's more entitled to address a person by their Christian name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B37 said the first vote was 3-3, but  the evidence was too disorganized and confusing to go over.
> 
> She also said the jurors "studied the law" and  "stand your ground" gave George the right to defend himself - although the jurors were never given "stand your ground" to consider.
> 
> So they spent 18 hours on the 2 minute fight, and apparently convincing the "other" 3 to vote not guilty.
> 
> 'George's' peers?
> 
> Certainly not Trayvon's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why won't you link your source as to what was said and what wasn't said?
> 
> From what I've been reading, the juror said they went over the law on 2nd degree murder, then to manslaughter.  I didn't read where anything was said about "stand your ground".
Click to expand...


she said the evidence was to disorganized 

so they asked for an inventory list 

she said they went through each piece of evidence 

and this why she said it took so long


----------



## skookerasbil

JoeB131 said:


> What does that have to do with the point made.
> 
> This woman was ignorant.  She really thought there were riots after Trayvon was shot.
> 
> And they seated her anyway.





nobody cares s0n......except the OCD miserable progressives who cant be happy unless they are miserable.








By the way s0n......wtf.......I went away for vacation for a few days and you've popped up over 500 posts!! HOLY MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## skookerasbil

eflatminor said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drivebymedia doesn't produce any sources for what he's saying, I've asked him to produce some source to what he is saying and he just ignores the requests.  I think the guy is just a lying ass troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a lying ass troll but on the other hand, he is the hands down winner of the most massive fail in USMB history...and that's quite an accomplishment around here.
Click to expand...




Whats fAiL are those gay shoes in the avatar s0n.


----------



## JoeB131

Hey, Spambot, Elfie is on your side.  

I guess when you are a spambot with nothing to say, you don't take the time to figure that out.


----------



## drivebymedia

jon_berzerk said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> B37 said the first vote was 3-3, but  the evidence was too disorganized and confusing to go over.
> 
> She also said the jurors "studied the law" and  "stand your ground" gave George the right to defend himself - although the jurors were never given "stand your ground" to consider.
> 
> So they spent 18 hours on the 2 minute fight, and apparently convincing the "other" 3 to vote not guilty.
> 
> 'George's' peers?
> 
> Certainly not Trayvon's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't you link your source as to what was said and what wasn't said?
> 
> From what I've been reading, the juror said they went over the law on 2nd degree murder, then to manslaughter.  I didn't read where anything was said about "stand your ground".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she said the evidence was to disorganized
> 
> so they asked for an inventory list
> 
> she said they went through each piece of evidence
> 
> and this why she said it took so long
Click to expand...


That's not what she told Anderson Cooper: she said the evidence was too complicated and confusing, and they ignored everything except the fight itself.

And the juror was dead wrong discussing 'stand your ground'


----------



## drivebymedia

http://wpjljr.com/wp-content/upload...-zimmerman-trial-0704-horizontal-gallery1.jpg

Zimmerman's jacket looks like they picked it off the rack at Walmart

Not a mark in sight!

Clean ...


Odd, eh kids? Considering blood was supposed to be dripping all over it, as the guy rolled in the rain and mud, and got punched and dragged on the concrete ....

I can see why the defense and prosecution didn't want this in evidence.

Odd ....


----------



## jon_berzerk

TemplarKormac said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://wpjljr.com/wp-content/upload...-zimmerman-trial-0704-horizontal-gallery1.jpg
> 
> Sorry girls, the jacket was presented without the presence of the jury.
> And was never placed in evidence.
> 
> B37 says she never saw it.
> 
> BTW, can the tea cops spot grass stains? Tears from concrete?
> 
> Not easy eh kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. Did you not see the picture? Guess where that was? In front of the jury.
Click to expand...




drivebymedia said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't you link your source as to what was said and what wasn't said?
> 
> From what I've been reading, the juror said they went over the law on 2nd degree murder, then to manslaughter.  I didn't read where anything was said about "stand your ground".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she said the evidence was to disorganized
> 
> so they asked for an inventory list
> 
> she said they went through each piece of evidence
> 
> and this why she said it took so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what she told Anderson Cooper: she said the evidence was too complicated and confusing, and they ignored everything except the fight itself.
> 
> And the juror was dead wrong discussing 'stand your ground'
Click to expand...


i watched the anderson cooper 

she said that is why they got requested an evidence list so they could sort it out 

she also said they went through each piece of evidence 

stand your ground  was part of the jury instructions given to the jury


----------



## Meister

drivebymedia said:


> http://wpjljr.com/wp-content/upload...-zimmerman-trial-0704-horizontal-gallery1.jpg
> 
> Zimmerman's jacket looks like they picked it off the rack at Walmart
> 
> Not a mark in sight!
> 
> Clean ...
> 
> 
> Odd, eh kids? Considering blood was supposed to be dripping all over it, as the guy rolled in the rain and mud, and got punched and dragged on the concrete ....
> 
> I can see why the defense and prosecution didn't want this in evidence.
> 
> Odd ....


What is odd is you.  They had Z;s blood on his jacket and they had Trayvon's DNA on the jacket in 4 places, and that's why they had it as evidence in front of the jury.
Why do you just keep lying?


----------



## depotoo

Meister said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://wpjljr.com/wp-content/upload...-zimmerman-trial-0704-horizontal-gallery1.jpg
> 
> Zimmerman's jacket looks like they picked it off the rack at Walmart
> 
> Not a mark in sight!
> 
> Clean ...
> 
> 
> Odd, eh kids? Considering blood was supposed to be dripping all over it, as the guy rolled in the rain and mud, and got punched and dragged on the concrete ....
> 
> I can see why the defense and prosecution didn't want this in evidence.
> 
> Odd ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is odd is you.  They had Z;s blood on his jacket and they had Trayvon's DNA on the jacket in 4 places, and that's why they had it as evidence in front of the jury.
> Why do you just keep lying?
Click to expand...


because he obviously prefers having lies out there and being believed rather than the truth.  Then he can push his agenda.


----------



## asterism

Interpol said:


> I'm glad that juror was as honest as she was, even if it reveals serious flaws in her thinking.
> 
> GZ followed TM because of the rain? Say what?!
> 
> And she seems positively sure that TM threw the first punch, although that is impossible for any one of us to actually know.
> 
> She seems to reflect the subtle ignorance of those of us who don't come from racial backgrounds that know what it's like to be persecuted for being "suspicious" all the time, even if there's no good reason to think that.



You don't think it's suspicious to be out walking around in the rain at night?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Meister said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://wpjljr.com/wp-content/upload...-zimmerman-trial-0704-horizontal-gallery1.jpg
> 
> Zimmerman's jacket looks like they picked it off the rack at Walmart
> 
> Not a mark in sight!
> 
> Clean ...
> 
> 
> Odd, eh kids? Considering blood was supposed to be dripping all over it, as the guy rolled in the rain and mud, and got punched and dragged on the concrete ....
> 
> I can see why the defense and prosecution didn't want this in evidence.
> 
> Odd ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is odd is you.  They had Z;s blood on his jacket and they had Trayvon's DNA on the jacket in 4 places, and that's why they had it as evidence in front of the jury.
> Why do you just keep lying?
Click to expand...


What's really odd is how he's showing the front of the jacket being shown to the jury to "prove" there is no mud or tearing on the _back_ of the jacket.


----------



## Jarhead

Interpol said:


> I'm glad that juror was as honest as she was, even if it reveals serious flaws in her thinking.
> 
> GZ followed TM because of the rain? Say what?!
> 
> And she seems positively sure that TM threw the first punch, although that is impossible for any one of us to actually know.
> 
> She seems to reflect the subtle ignorance of those of us who don't come from racial backgrounds that know what it's like to be persecuted for being "suspicious" all the time, even if there's no good reason to think that.



Actually, the evidence showed that TM threw the first blow that caused bodily harm to his opposition.

Trayvon showed no physical signs of a hard punch landing on his body.

A non resident walking "without haste" in the rain at night in a closed community is always reason for a community watchman to consider the person as suspicious, regardless of race. Zimmerman would have been negligent if he did not ensure this person was not loitering in the community or, possibly considering illegal actions in the community. He did what a watchman should do. He watched him.

Eyewitness evidence shows that he, Trayvon Martin, was the first to "question"....the evidence being his friends recounting of what she heard over the phone.

This means that Zimmerman was doing what he should do as the watchman. Watching a suspicious individual, but not approaching him and harassing him.

Now....before you Zimmerman bashers have a cow.....

*Exactly what should an assigned community watchman use as a basis to determine a "non resident" walking through the neighborhood warrants being "watched"? Ignore that person? Wait until that person breaks into a home? Mugs a resident?*


----------



## jon_berzerk

Rat in the Hat said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://wpjljr.com/wp-content/upload...-zimmerman-trial-0704-horizontal-gallery1.jpg
> 
> Zimmerman's jacket looks like they picked it off the rack at Walmart
> 
> Not a mark in sight!
> 
> Clean ...
> 
> 
> Odd, eh kids? Considering blood was supposed to be dripping all over it, as the guy rolled in the rain and mud, and got punched and dragged on the concrete ....
> 
> I can see why the defense and prosecution didn't want this in evidence.
> 
> Odd ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is odd is you.  They had Z;s blood on his jacket and they had Trayvon's DNA on the jacket in 4 places, and that's why they had it as evidence in front of the jury.
> Why do you just keep lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really odd is how he's showing the front of the jacket being shown to the jury to "prove" there is no mud or tearing on the _back_ of the jacket.
Click to expand...


had they asked 

in much the same way as the cell phone 

when it was the defenses turn to bat 

if they could  have had zimmermans jacket de authenticated 

that was their first mistake


----------



## nia588

it is incredibly naive of her to think race had nothing to do with it. i find it frightening that this woman thought he was innocent from day. as a juror you have to keep an open mind and look at the evidence. what if this woman thought he was guilty from day one and he wasn't.

I also find it strange that his case only got 6 jurors. I think if this case had a 12 juror the outcome would have been different.


----------



## dilloduck

nia588 said:


> it is incredibly naive of her to think race had nothing to do with it. i find it frightening that this woman thought he was innocent from day. as a juror you have to keep an open mind and look at the evidence. what if this woman thought he was guilty from day one and he wasn't.
> 
> I also find it strange that his case only got 6 jurors. I think if this case had a 12 juror the outcome would have been different.



Did you listen to the jury deliberate? I didn't think so. Quit talking about shit that you don't know anything about.


----------



## KissMy

drivebymedia said:


> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".



The lie detector also showed George was innocent from the start.


----------



## Jarhead

nia588 said:


> *it is incredibly naive of her to think race had nothing to do with it.* i find it frightening that this woman thought he was innocent from day. as a juror you have to keep an open mind and look at the evidence. what if this woman thought he was guilty from day one and he wasn't.
> 
> I also find it strange that his case only got 6 jurors. I think if this case had a 12 juror the outcome would have been different.



what I bolded....

Please tell me what convinced YOU that race had something to do with it?


----------



## nia588

dilloduck said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is incredibly naive of her to think race had nothing to do with it. i find it frightening that this woman thought he was innocent from day. as a juror you have to keep an open mind and look at the evidence. what if this woman thought he was guilty from day one and he wasn't.
> 
> I also find it strange that his case only got 6 jurors. I think if this case had a 12 juror the outcome would have been different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you listen to the jury deliberate? I didn't think so. Quit talking about shit that you don't know anything about.
Click to expand...


Was is necessary to swear in your post? Can you not express yourself without swearing.

I was not talking about the whole jury. I specifically talking about this juror b37.

and having 12 jurors instead of 6 would have given a more broad discussion in the jury room. calm down


----------



## dilloduck

nia588 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is incredibly naive of her to think race had nothing to do with it. i find it frightening that this woman thought he was innocent from day. as a juror you have to keep an open mind and look at the evidence. what if this woman thought he was guilty from day one and he wasn't.
> 
> I also find it strange that his case only got 6 jurors. I think if this case had a 12 juror the outcome would have been different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you listen to the jury deliberate? I didn't think so. Quit talking about shit that you don't know anything about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was is necessary to swear in your post? Can you not express yourself without swearing.
> 
> I was not talking about the whole jury. I specifically talking about this juror b37.
> 
> and having 12 jurors instead of 6 would have given a more broad discussion in the jury room. calm down
Click to expand...


The verdict is in. The jury----ALL OF THEM state that the issue of race never came up. Don't lie.


----------



## nia588

Jarhead said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *it is incredibly naive of her to think race had nothing to do with it.* i find it frightening that this woman thought he was innocent from day. as a juror you have to keep an open mind and look at the evidence. what if this woman thought he was guilty from day one and he wasn't.
> 
> I also find it strange that his case only got 6 jurors. I think if this case had a 12 juror the outcome would have been different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what I bolded....
> 
> Please tell me what convinced YOU that race had something to do with it?
Click to expand...


look i'm a type of person that tries my best not to talk about racism. but if trayvon was white Zimmerman wouldn't have thought he was suspicions. none of this would have happened.


----------



## nia588

dilloduck said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you listen to the jury deliberate? I didn't think so. Quit talking about shit that you don't know anything about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was is necessary to swear in your post? Can you not express yourself without swearing.
> 
> I was not talking about the whole jury. I specifically talking about this juror b37.
> 
> and having 12 jurors instead of 6 would have given a more broad discussion in the jury room. calm down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The verdict is in. The jury----ALL OF THEM state that the issue of race never came up. Don't lie.
Click to expand...


what did i lie about?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

drivebymedia said:


> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.








Love that her lies cost her the book deal.


----------



## dilloduck

She'll get another publisher and use a pen name.


----------



## Jarhead

nia588 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *it is incredibly naive of her to think race had nothing to do with it.* i find it frightening that this woman thought he was innocent from day. as a juror you have to keep an open mind and look at the evidence. what if this woman thought he was guilty from day one and he wasn't.
> 
> I also find it strange that his case only got 6 jurors. I think if this case had a 12 juror the outcome would have been different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what I bolded....
> 
> Please tell me what convinced YOU that race had something to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> look i'm a type of person that tries my best not to talk about racism. but if trayvon was white Zimmerman wouldn't have thought he was suspicions. none of this would have happened.
Click to expand...


I ask that you think about this......

Yours is assumption only....and certainly not supported by facts in any way at all.

Unless you are you saying that a community watchman would not have considered an individual walking in a closed community at night; not being a resident; as NOT being suspicious if he were white.

In other words...... are you saying that ALL white males walking through a closed community where they are not a resident, AT NIGHT are never deemed as suspicious by the assigned watchmen?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Jarhead said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> what I bolded....
> 
> Please tell me what convinced YOU that race had something to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look i'm a type of person that tries my best not to talk about racism. but if trayvon was white Zimmerman wouldn't have thought he was suspicions. none of this would have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask that you think about this......
> 
> Yours is assumption only....and certainly not supported by facts in any way at all.
> 
> Unless you are you saying that a community watchman would not have considered an individual walking in a closed community at night; not being a resident; as NOT being suspicious if he were white.
> 
> In other words...... are you saying that ALL white males walking through a closed community where they are not a resident, AT NIGHT are never deemed as suspicious by the assigned watchmen?
Click to expand...


during the year leading up to that night 

there had been 402 police responses to that community


----------



## Jarhead

jon_berzerk said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> look i'm a type of person that tries my best not to talk about racism. but if trayvon was white Zimmerman wouldn't have thought he was suspicions. none of this would have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask that you think about this......
> 
> Yours is assumption only....and certainly not supported by facts in any way at all.
> 
> Unless you are you saying that a community watchman would not have considered an individual walking in a closed community at night; not being a resident; as NOT being suspicious if he were white.
> 
> In other words...... are you saying that ALL white males walking through a closed community where they are not a resident, AT NIGHT are never deemed as suspicious by the assigned watchmen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> during the year leading up to that night
> 
> there had been 402 police responses to that community
Click to expand...


were all of the calls to the police regarding black suspicious individuals?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Jarhead said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask that you think about this......
> 
> Yours is assumption only....and certainly not supported by facts in any way at all.
> 
> Unless you are you saying that a community watchman would not have considered an individual walking in a closed community at night; not being a resident; as NOT being suspicious if he were white.
> 
> In other words...... are you saying that ALL white males walking through a closed community where they are not a resident, AT NIGHT are never deemed as suspicious by the assigned watchmen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during the year leading up to that night
> 
> there had been 402 police responses to that community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> were all of the calls to the police regarding black suspicious individuals?
Click to expand...


no 

not even all of Georges calls had been 

that is why omara threw in one for the jury to review 

from that time frame


----------



## Jarhead

nia588 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was is necessary to swear in your post? Can you not express yourself without swearing.
> 
> I was not talking about the whole jury. I specifically talking about this juror b37.
> 
> and having 12 jurors instead of 6 would have given a more broad discussion in the jury room. calm down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The verdict is in. The jury----ALL OF THEM state that the issue of race never came up. Don't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what did i lie about?
Click to expand...


it is not that you lied. However, you are making an assertion that questions the intelligence of the juror when you said "it is incredibly naive of her to think race had nothing to do with it".

When, in fact, you have nothing to base your assumption that race HAD something to do with it on.

Unless you believe that night watchman ONLY look for black people when watching their community.

Is that what you believe? If yes, why? Do you truly believe police have never been called by ANYONE regarding a suspicious white person?


----------



## nia588

Jarhead said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> what I bolded....
> 
> Please tell me what convinced YOU that race had something to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look i'm a type of person that tries my best not to talk about racism. but if trayvon was white Zimmerman wouldn't have thought he was suspicions. none of this would have happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask that you think about this......
> 
> Yours is assumption only....and certainly not supported by facts in any way at all.
> 
> Unless you are you saying that a community watchman would not have considered an individual walking in a closed community at night; not being a resident; as NOT being suspicious if he were white.
> 
> In other words...... are you saying that ALL white males walking through a closed community where they are not a resident, AT NIGHT are never deemed as suspicious by the assigned watchmen?
Click to expand...


obviously I can't dig into Zimmerman's brain and prove he had racist thoughts when he pursued trayvon.

but young black men in this country are viewed as criminals and aggressive in this country. whether you want to accept that or not is another story.


----------



## Jarhead

Based on what I am seeing here....

A white person can never have an altercation with a black person that is not racially motivated.

A white person is a racist if he assumes a black person is up to no good. 

A white person ONLY argues with a black person if he/she is a racist.

Is that what you are saying nia588?


----------



## dilloduck

nia588 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> look i'm a type of person that tries my best not to talk about racism. but if trayvon was white Zimmerman wouldn't have thought he was suspicions. none of this would have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask that you think about this......
> 
> Yours is assumption only....and certainly not supported by facts in any way at all.
> 
> Unless you are you saying that a community watchman would not have considered an individual walking in a closed community at night; not being a resident; as NOT being suspicious if he were white.
> 
> In other words...... are you saying that ALL white males walking through a closed community where they are not a resident, AT NIGHT are never deemed as suspicious by the assigned watchmen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously I can't dig into Zimmerman's brain and prove he had racist thoughts when he pursued trayvon.
> 
> but young black men in this country are viewed as criminals and aggressive in this country. whether you want to accept that or not is another story.
Click to expand...


Maybe by you but surely not by everyone. Where are your facts ? Are you just making this shit up ?


----------



## Esmeralda

drivebymedia said:


> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.



This was obviously a very biased juror from the start.  The State should appeal the verdict based on her clearly stated bias.


----------



## Jarhead

nia588 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> look i'm a type of person that tries my best not to talk about racism. but if trayvon was white Zimmerman wouldn't have thought he was suspicions. none of this would have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask that you think about this......
> 
> Yours is assumption only....and certainly not supported by facts in any way at all.
> 
> Unless you are you saying that a community watchman would not have considered an individual walking in a closed community at night; not being a resident; as NOT being suspicious if he were white.
> 
> In other words...... are you saying that ALL white males walking through a closed community where they are not a resident, AT NIGHT are never deemed as suspicious by the assigned watchmen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously I can't dig into Zimmerman's brain and prove he had racist thoughts when he pursued trayvon.
> 
> but young black men in this country are viewed as criminals and aggressive in this country. whether you want to accept that or not is another story.
Click to expand...


True...many DO see young black males as criminals...and many of them are motivated by racism.

But does that mean ALL white people have those views?

If not...and of course the answer is not....then why is one naïve if they don't believe that Zimmerman is one of those that are racist?

Are you aware that he dated a black girl...took her to the prom?
Are you aware that he mentored black children in a program...and when the program was defunded, he continued to do it at his own cost?
Are you aware that his parents brought black children into their home when George was a child and offered them food shelter and love?

Do you still believe Zimmerman is one of those people that view all young black males as criminals?

Do you still believe one is naïve if they thought otherwise?


----------



## nia588

Jarhead said:


> Based on what I am seeing here....
> 
> A white person can never have an altercation with a black person that is not racially motivated.
> 
> A white person is a racist if he assumes a black person is up to no good.
> 
> A white person ONLY argues with a black person if he/she is a racist.
> 
> Is that what you are saying nia588?



no. that's not what i am saying. but what was so suspicious about trayvon? he had ice and skittles in hand.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Esmeralda said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was obviously a very biased juror from the start.  The State should appeal the verdict based on her clearly stated bias.
Click to expand...


Not to put too fine a point on it, but the State can't appeal the verdict.

The term for that would be "double jeopardy".


----------



## dilloduck

Rat in the Hat said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was obviously a very biased juror from the start.  The State should appeal the verdict based on her clearly stated bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to put too fine a point on it, but the State can't appeal the verdict.
> 
> The term for that would be "double jeopardy".
Click to expand...


But that's just a law---we have social engineers to get rid of those for us now.


----------



## BobPlumb

I think that the people that keep saying that GZ got away with murder already beleive that some form of the law that I'm proposing is already on the books.  I'm just trying to correct the system for them.


----------



## Jarhead

nia588 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I am seeing here....
> 
> A white person can never have an altercation with a black person that is not racially motivated.
> 
> A white person is a racist if he assumes a black person is up to no good.
> 
> A white person ONLY argues with a black person if he/she is a racist.
> 
> Is that what you are saying nia588?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. that's not what i am saying. but what was so suspicious about trayvon? he had ice and skittles in hand.
Click to expand...


what he had in his hand is irrelevant. Zimmerman never even mentioned to the 911 officer that the suspicious individual was carrying something.

I have a question.....

A 6 foot tall man was walking through a closed neighborhood. The community night watchman did not recognize him as a resident.

What should the watchman do at that point?


----------



## Katzndogz

There is only one way to correct the "injustice" done in the Zimmerman trial.   Stop having trials in the first place.   Or failing that, have trials and instruct the jury of the predetermined outcome.  They only need one jury instruction "You are to come to a verdict of guilty."   Then they will go have lunch, fill out their verdict forms and come back without wasting 16 hours on deliberation.  In fact, we could do away with all the time spent on witnesses that way.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

nia588 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> look i'm a type of person that tries my best not to talk about racism. but if trayvon was white Zimmerman wouldn't have thought he was suspicions. none of this would have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask that you think about this......
> 
> Yours is assumption only....and certainly not supported by facts in any way at all.
> 
> Unless you are you saying that a community watchman would not have considered an individual walking in a closed community at night; not being a resident; as NOT being suspicious if he were white.
> 
> In other words...... are you saying that ALL white males walking through a closed community where they are not a resident, AT NIGHT are never deemed as suspicious by the assigned watchmen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously I can't dig into Zimmerman's brain and prove he had racist thoughts when he pursued trayvon.
> 
> but young black men in this country are viewed as criminals and aggressive in this country. whether you want to accept that or not is another story.
Click to expand...


*but young black men in this country are viewed as criminals and aggressive in this country.*

But that's outrageous! I'm sure the crime statistics would show that view is 100% incorrect.


----------



## Jarhead

nia588 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I am seeing here....
> 
> A white person can never have an altercation with a black person that is not racially motivated.
> 
> A white person is a racist if he assumes a black person is up to no good.
> 
> A white person ONLY argues with a black person if he/she is a racist.
> 
> Is that what you are saying nia588?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. that's not what i am saying. *but what was so suspicious about trayvon*? he had ice and skittles in hand.
Click to expand...


I did not answer your question that I just bolded...I apologize...

What was suspicious about Trayvon Martin to the night watchman was the fact that he was an individual of about 6 feet tall (appearing to be a man and not a child) who was walking through a closed community while not being recognized as a resident of that community.

Are you aware that such a description is exactly what night watchmen are to look for? They are to look for adult looking individuals that are walking through their closed community while not being recognized as a resident.

What makes you think Zimmerman would not have called 911 if he were white?


----------



## BobPlumb

Katzndogz, that certainly would of made Al and Jesse happy.

Actually, I take that back,  Al and Jesse actually wanted a "not guilty" verdict so that they can contue stiring things up by playing the race card.  With a verdict of "guilty" Al wouldn't get to organize those 100 demonstrations across the country that he is supposely organizing.


----------



## Katzndogz

We're actually moving toward the Roman gladitorial model.   The masses decide who lives and who dies with a thumbs up.   Trial by media, justice by popular opinion.  Vote on the internet.


----------



## Jarhead

This reminds me of the Boston Professor incident.

In that situation, a man was seen breaking into a home and the police were called.
It became a racial issue because the police asked for proof that the one breaking into the home was the owner of the home...and he was black.

Now...if a white man were seen by a neighbor breaking into a home, does anyone think the police would not have been called as well?

And would it have been unusual for the police to insist on a white man to prove that he was the owner of the home he was seen breaking into?

On that note.......lets say the black man breaking into the home was NOT the owner....but when the police arrived claimed he WAS the owner. And as opposed to insisting on ID, the police said to him.....sorry to bother you and left.

And in the meantime, the real owner of the home is tied up in a chair in the house being pistol whipped to death by the home breakers accomplice.....

And the next day the professors body is found.

Wouldn't the police have been deemed as "acting stupidly" for not insisting on ID from the man who claimed being the homeowner?


----------



## whitehall

Let it go lefties. Justice only drives you crazy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

They never wanted GZ convicted. That's why they didn't introduce the witnesses who said it was Trayvon screaming with GZ on top of him.  And, of course, skinhead GZ grew out his hair and the prosecution pretended he had no history of racism and violence. We've all read the evidence that was kept from the jury but here's some of it again -

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/996517_585319781520554_1783185053_n.jpg


----------



## PredFan

He was found not guilty for the simple reason that he wasn't guilty.

The lefties look nfor any excuse to deny the truth, but it remains.

Why don't all you left wing nuts do the world a favor and hold your breath until GZ get's charged with anything. It shouldn't be hard, it's coming any minute now right?

Dumbasses.


----------



## Meister

dilloduck said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask that you think about this......
> 
> Yours is assumption only....and certainly not supported by facts in any way at all.
> 
> Unless you are you saying that a community watchman would not have considered an individual walking in a closed community at night; not being a resident; as NOT being suspicious if he were white.
> 
> In other words...... are you saying that ALL white males walking through a closed community where they are not a resident, AT NIGHT are never deemed as suspicious by the assigned watchmen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously I can't dig into Zimmerman's brain and prove he had racist thoughts when he pursued trayvon.
> 
> but young black men in this country are viewed as criminals and aggressive in this country. whether you want to accept that or not is another story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe by you but surely not by everyone. Where are your facts ? Are you just making this shit up ?
Click to expand...

Probably got the facts from the MSM....


----------



## drivebymedia

She told Anderson Cooper: "Trayvon caused his own death"

This daughter of a redneck cracker was taught that black people must always back down when a white person smacks them.

Enter DOJ and Congress.


----------



## DiamondDave

trolling troll is trolly


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

drivebymedia said:


> She told Anderson Cooper: "Trayvon caused his own death"
> 
> This daughter of a redneck cracker was taught that black people must always back down when a white person smacks them.
> 
> Enter DOJ and Congress.



George is white? George smacked Trayvon? Link?


----------



## Meister

With everything that the liberals are posting in this thread, the question has to be asked....who are the real racists?


----------



## OriginalShroom

If she had said that, it would have made the news.

It hasn't .

OP is a lie.


----------



## drivebymedia

drivebymedia said:


> She told Anderson Cooper: "Trayvon caused his own death"
> 
> This daughter of a redneck cracker was taught that black people must always back down when a white person smacks them.
> 
> Enter DOJ and Congress.



4 jurors have signed a letter disavowing B37's statements.

Now it gets real good!


----------



## dilloduck

drivebymedia said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She told Anderson Cooper: "Trayvon caused his own death"
> 
> This daughter of a redneck cracker was taught that black people must always back down when a white person smacks them.
> 
> Enter DOJ and Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 jurors have signed a letter disavowing B37's statements.
> 
> Now it gets real good!
Click to expand...


half truth---but it's a little better than you full blown bullshit.


----------



## DiamondDave

And now troll posts OP EDs as facts and proof.. 

Troll Game plan in action


----------



## depotoo

Meister said:


> With everything that the liberals are posting in this thread, the question has to be asked....who are the real racists?


 It seems rather clear, doesn't it?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Toddsterpatriot said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She told Anderson Cooper: "Trayvon caused his own death"
> 
> This daughter of a redneck cracker was taught that black people must always back down when a white person smacks them.
> 
> Enter DOJ and Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George is white? George smacked Trayvon? Link?
Click to expand...


DriveBy wouldn't know the truth if it landed on his head and shit in his hair.  He lies about everything.


----------



## drivebymedia

*4 RAP FELLOW ZIMM JUROR*
From  AP
Last Updated: 3:40 AM, July 17, 2013
Posted:  2:36 AM, July 17, 2013


_Four of the jurors at the George Zimmerman trial distanced themselves last night from comments that another juror made in a televised interview.

They issued a joint statement disavowing the opinions expressed by Juror B37 on CNN Monday night.

The opinions of Juror B37 . . . were . . . not in any way representative of the jurors listed below, said the statement, signed with their own numbers. The death of a teenager weighed heavily on our hearts. _


Four Trayvon-case jurors distance themselves from colleague?s comments - NYPOST.com


----------



## Lonestar_logic

drivebymedia said:


> *4 RAP FELLOW ZIMM JUROR*
> From  AP
> Last Updated: 3:40 AM, July 17, 2013
> Posted:  2:36 AM, July 17, 2013
> 
> 
> _Four of the jurors at the George Zimmerman trial distanced themselves last night from comments that another juror made in a televised interview.
> 
> They issued a joint statement disavowing the opinions expressed by Juror B37 on CNN Monday night.
> 
> The opinions of Juror B37 . . . were . . . not in any way representative of the jurors listed below, said the statement, signed with their own numbers. The death of a teenager weighed heavily on our hearts. _
> 
> 
> Four Trayvon-case jurors distance themselves from colleague?s comments - NYPOST.com



You contradicted your own OP.


----------



## Crackerjaxon

Why do I get the feeling that drivebuy got beat up a lot in school?


----------



## depotoo

Sarah G said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> * PROSECUTING ATTORNEYS THREW THE CASE.  *
> Zimmermans *head wounds *are not consistent with his account and his head being *repeatedly banged* into the side walk. Wounds that appear to be *scratches* are too high up on the back of the head to come in contact with concrete. Wounds would have been lower and would have been *abrasions* instead of scratches. Consistent with head coming in contact with pebbles in grass, since Zimmermans back was wet or in contact with sprinkler in grass when Trayvon hit him and he fell hitting his head. Lay on the floor and feel where your head comes in contact with the floor. And if Trayvon *held his head and banged it into the sidewalk* wounds would have been *even lower than higher*.
> 
> Standing upright with my hoodie on it falls over two inches from my chest.
> 
> Zimmerman stalking the kid and after confronting Zimmerman with *why are you following me* and Zimmerman *conscientiously* responding with *what are you doing around here *instead of *I am a neighborhood watchmen *and then reaching into his pocket for his cell phone? Which Trayvon obvious was led to believe he was reaching for a weapon which led to Trayvon to *standing his ground* and fighting for his life.
> 
> Zimmerman account of the incident was not credible and consistent with *racial hatred *for Blacks that he had called 911 over 40 times and *racial profiling *of Trayvon as a criminal. *Zimmerman had profiled a 7 years old black child* when he call police and said he was acting suspicious. How much more evidence did the jury need? The *911 calls and Zimmermans inconsistency account* of the incident should have been more than enough to convict him of, the least, manslaughter.
> 
> *Prosecution deliberately threw this case*. WHY???????    The verdict should be overturned on ground of *incompetent representation and attorney negligence. *
> 
> Never heard of a homicide not being investigated since 1900s hangings of blacks.  Sanford police were acting as *judge and jury.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been times that I wondered the same thing.  They found him not guilty because the prosecution was very weak.  Incompetence or political reasons, I can't decide yet.
Click to expand...


the prosecution was weak for one reason - there was nothing there for them to use!


----------



## depotoo

Luddly Neddite said:


> They never wanted GZ convicted. That's why they didn't introduce the witnesses who said it was Trayvon screaming with GZ on top of him.  And, of course, skinhead GZ grew out his hair and the prosecution pretended he had no history of racism and violence. We've all read the evidence that was kept from the jury but here's some of it again -
> 
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/996517_585319781520554_1783185053_n.jpg



This special prosecutor has been trying for quite some time to get a big appointment, doing whatever she can, even if it is unethical.  To think she would throw this case when her aspirations are what they are, is just disingenius.


----------



## novasteve

Trial for Taco Bell shooting suspect starts next month

Shocking it is a local story


----------



## R.C. Christian

Damn you esse, I ordered extra guacamole biaatch!


----------



## PredFan

Interesting. The black man wasn't thrown in jail right away in the same way that the Martin family bitched about.

As with the Martin case, I will wait for the trial to judge. I wasn't there so i don't know what happened.


----------



## novasteve

An arrest took twice as long in this case


----------



## PoliticalChic

If Obama had a son he would look like....

....uh oh...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Based on limited info I dont see how they dont convict the guy.
Unless he was being dragged out his car window,he could have driven away.

  This case is nothing like GZ case.


----------



## Katzndogz

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Based on limited info I dont see how they dont convict the guy.
> Unless he was being dragged out his car window,he could have driven away.
> 
> This case is nothing like GZ case.



Correct.  Yelling isn't the same thing as banging someone's head into the concrete.


----------



## Warrior102

and give her a job cleaning shitters at MacDonalds??

Rachel Jeantel On Trayvon Martin Friendship: ?He Never Judged Me? « CBS Miami


----------



## R.C. Christian

That was a bit rough.


----------



## freedombecki

Toddsterpatriot said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She told Anderson Cooper: "Trayvon caused his own death"
> 
> This daughter of a redneck cracker was taught that black people must always back down when a white person smacks them.
> 
> Enter DOJ and Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George is white? George smacked Trayvon? Link?
Click to expand...

Drivebymediocre won't answer because when he does, he will see the Zimmerman family tree, which I saved for such occasions:


----------



## novasteve

Rangel said a black Zimmerman would have been killed by the cops. So why didn't that happen here?


----------



## NLT

Warrior102 said:


> and give her a job cleaning shitters at MacDonalds??
> 
> Rachel Jeantel On Trayvon Martin Friendship: ?He Never Judged Me? « CBS Miami



She would fuck that up too....I bet she is half assed and lazy at whatever she does


----------



## R.C. Christian

novasteve said:


> Rangel said a black Zimmerman would have been killed by the cops. So why didn't that happen here?



Hello Captain Obvious. You know why.


----------



## thanatos144

She shows precisely what the Democrats want of the black people....This is proof of the racism of the party of the KKK


----------



## dilloduck

nooooo------ the more she talks the better it gets.


----------



## antiquity

On one of take shows on CNN a caller ask the following: 'Why didn't Trayvon Martin simply disconnect the call from Rachel Jeantel and call 911 if he felt threaten?' The women host went to a commercial.


----------



## syrenn

dilloduck said:


> nooooo------ the more she talks the better it gets.




i agree... the more she talks the better it gets!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Katzndogz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on limited info I dont see how they dont convict the guy.
> Unless he was being dragged out his car window,he could have driven away.
> 
> This case is nothing like GZ case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  Yelling isn't the same thing as banging someone's head into the concrete.
Click to expand...


  Yep. And I'm sure we'll be called racist for pointing it out.


----------



## Avatar4321

Doesn't look like self defense with the facts given.


----------



## Avatar4321

Give her a job? Why would she take a job just because it's given to her?


----------



## thanatos144

This is the face of the great society.


----------



## R.C. Christian

It's sad, and what most of you are saying is mostly true but shouldn't we have just little more empathy for a teenage girl? It's not like she's reached the late lame Whitney Houston's level of stupid yet although she's already ahead of the curve.


----------



## Warrior102

thanatos144 said:


> This is the face of the great society.



Face of today's uneducated, Obama supporting, welfare dependent Libberhoids. 
Racist bitch = DemoKKKrat


----------



## M14 Shooter

BobPlumb said:


> For that disagree with the verdict in The Zimmerman Murder case I would like to propose a new law.
> 
> *The Self Defense of Being Followed Due to Racial Profiling Law:*  It is unlawful to determine that a person may be up to no good if a person is black regardless of other actions or characteristics about the black person as long as that person is not currently breaking any laws.
> 
> A white person (or any person who appears to be white) who profiles a black person as possibly being up to no good will  be considered in a safe zone as long as that person stays in an automobile and follows all traffic laws.
> 
> If a white person (or any person who appears to be white) profiles a black person as possibly being up to no good outdoors and or in public areas and overtly watches, follows or initiates conversation with the person being profiled, then the person being profiled as possibly being up to no good has the right to beat the snot out of the person doing the profiling.   Furthermore, white people forfeit all rights to self defense when profiling a black person.
> 
> End of Law
> 
> I think that this law will fix the system for those that disagree with the verdict in the Zimmerman case.  What do you think?


Given what happened, this is the only way Zimmerman could have been convicted.


----------



## Esmeralda

Rat in the Hat said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was obviously a very biased juror from the start.  The State should appeal the verdict based on her clearly stated bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to put too fine a point on it, but the State can't appeal the verdict.
> 
> The term for that would be "double jeopardy".
Click to expand...


In some juristictions, the State can appeal a verdict. I don't know about this type of verdict, but it is possible and has been done in certain trials before.  Where there is jury misconduct, or if a juror lied about things when being questioned for jury duty, something should be able to be done. She is/was very obviously biased.


----------



## whitehall

Let it go lefties. Maybe the upcoming trial of the jihad US Army Major accused of murdering 13 of his own men and wounding 30 others will take your minds off a single not guilty verdict. That is if your mental impairment hasn't reached a critical stage.


----------



## Esmeralda

Jarhead said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I am seeing here....
> 
> A white person can never have an altercation with a black person that is not racially motivated.
> 
> A white person is a racist if he assumes a black person is up to no good.
> 
> A white person ONLY argues with a black person if he/she is a racist.
> 
> Is that what you are saying nia588?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. that's not what i am saying. but what was so suspicious about trayvon? he had ice and skittles in hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what he had in his hand is irrelevant. Zimmerman never even mentioned to the 911 officer that the suspicious individual was carrying something.
> 
> I have a question.....
> 
> A 6 foot tall man was walking through a closed neighborhood. The community night watchman did not recognize him as a resident.
> 
> What should the watchman do at that point?
Click to expand...


Everyone has already answered this question repeatedly: you call the police and wait for them to deal with it. You don't get out of your car and follow the guy especially you don't do it carrying a loaded, concealed firearm.


----------



## R.C. Christian

That's change you can believe in.


----------



## syrenn

R.C. Christian said:


> It's sad, and what most of you are saying is mostly true but shouldn't we have just little more empathy for a teenage girl? It's not like she's reached the late lame Whitney Houston's level of stupid yet although she's already ahead of the curve.




she is a legal adult.


----------



## whitehall

You aren't going to get a double jeopardy trial so why waste your emotional stability going over the beliefs of the jury.


----------



## wavingrl

nia588 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I am seeing here....
> 
> A white person can never have an altercation with a black person that is not racially motivated.
> 
> A white person is a racist if he assumes a black person is up to no good.
> 
> A white person ONLY argues with a black person if he/she is a racist.
> 
> Is that what you are saying nia588?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. that's not what i am saying. but what was so suspicious about trayvon? he had ice and skittles in hand.
Click to expand...


if you wish believe Rush Limbaugh--now saying Trayvon thought Zimmerman was homosexual.

a remark was made to Piers Morgan.

sick of this--each word scrutinized and interpreted to be filled with meaning.

there is nothing that anyone can say that cannot be used against them?

didn't another juror make a comment--lost in all the chaos. 4 jurors signed a sworn statement that they had some different beliefs from the one who spoke.

I assume the media already knows who/where they are but there is an order of protection for 6 weeks.

in other news the Pew Report reveals that only 26% of the population followed this case. 

true/not true? I don't know. The interest seemed 'high' for this message board.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

drivebymedia said:


> She told Anderson Cooper: "Trayvon caused his own death"
> 
> This daughter of a redneck cracker was taught that black people must always back down when a white person smacks them.
> 
> Enter DOJ and Congress.



*Yup.  And the thing is, that's just Zimmerman's story. 
She is a media whore.  Note that four other jurors have denounced their association with her statements to her pimp, Anderson Cooper.*


----------



## Sallow

antiquity said:


> On one of take shows on CNN a caller ask the following*: 'Why didn't Trayvon Martin simply disconnect the call from Rachel Jeantel and call 911 if he felt threaten?' *The women host went to a commercial.



Because Sanford cops were either just as likely or more likely to blast Mr. Martin.


----------



## Katzndogz

Zimmerman never confronted Martin.


----------



## dilloduck

Esmeralda said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no. that's not what i am saying. but what was so suspicious about trayvon? he had ice and skittles in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what he had in his hand is irrelevant. Zimmerman never even mentioned to the 911 officer that the suspicious individual was carrying something.
> 
> I have a question.....
> 
> A 6 foot tall man was walking through a closed neighborhood. The community night watchman did not recognize him as a resident.
> 
> What should the watchman do at that point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone has already answered this question repeatedly: you call the police and wait for them to deal with it. You don't get out of your car and follow the guy especially you don't do it carrying a loaded, concealed firearm.
Click to expand...


Apparently you don't understand the legality of concealed weapons.


----------



## R.C. Christian

syrenn said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad, and what most of you are saying is mostly true but shouldn't we have just little more empathy for a teenage girl? It's not like she's reached the late lame Whitney Houston's level of stupid yet although she's already ahead of the curve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is a legal adult.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter, she's a young woman.

I believe this whole Zimmerman thing is starting to bring the Storm Front out in some of you although there is plenty of blame that can be pointed to the left  as well. 

The jury has ruled, let it go. You have bigger fish to fry. You need not be divided by this crap when there is so much more important crap out there to divide you.


----------



## asterism

nia588 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I am seeing here....
> 
> A white person can never have an altercation with a black person that is not racially motivated.
> 
> A white person is a racist if he assumes a black person is up to no good.
> 
> A white person ONLY argues with a black person if he/she is a racist.
> 
> Is that what you are saying nia588?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. that's not what i am saying. but what was so suspicious about trayvon? he had ice and skittles in hand.
Click to expand...


He was walking alone at night in the rain and looking into windows.  That's certainly suspicious.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Sallow said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> On one of take shows on CNN a caller ask the following*: 'Why didn't Trayvon Martin simply disconnect the call from Rachel Jeantel and call 911 if he felt threaten?' *The women host went to a commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Sanford cops were either just as likely or more likely to blast Mr. Martin.
Click to expand...


*Indeed. It doesn't take a sociological genius or even a nitwit who remembers what America was like in the 1960s to know that Black people have learned that they don't call the cops. 

I'm white, blue-eyed, blonde and I can't stand cops. I can't imagine what it is like to be born a black male in this country and be confronted by a fucking idiot like Zimmerman.  And not knowing the fucking idiot had a gun*


----------



## Esmeralda

dilloduck said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> what he had in his hand is irrelevant. Zimmerman never even mentioned to the 911 officer that the suspicious individual was carrying something.
> 
> I have a question.....
> 
> A 6 foot tall man was walking through a closed neighborhood. The community night watchman did not recognize him as a resident.
> 
> What should the watchman do at that point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has already answered this question repeatedly: you call the police and wait for them to deal with it. You don't get out of your car and follow the guy especially you don't do it carrying a loaded, concealed firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't understand the legality of concealed weapons.
Click to expand...


Legality of them is one thing; using common sense is another. He did not use common sense, nor did he use the guidelines of the Neighborhood Watch program, which is NOT to carry a weapon. The fact that it was legal to carry a weapon doesn't make it smart or ethically right to carry one.  That's the problem here: you pro-gun people are so hung up on the legal right to carry a gun, you don't care who gets murdered.  You don't care about anything else except the legal right to have a gun.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Katzndogz said:


> Zimmerman never confronted Martin.



*Oh for chrissake.....You were there?

I know you don't read anything except one-liners from this board, but I thought Charles Blow's Op/Ed pretty much filled in the gaps of the Neanderthal mindset about this whole thing:
*

""" The system began to fail Martin long before that night.

The system failed him when Floridas self-defense laws were written, allowing an aggressor to claim self-defense in the middle of an altercation  and to use deadly force in that defense  with no culpability for his role in the events that led to that point.

The system failed him because of the disproportionate force that he and the neighborhood watchman could legally bring to the altercation  Zimmerman could legally carry a concealed firearm, while Martin, who was only 17, could not.

The system failed him when the neighborhood watchman grafted on stereotypes the moment he saw him, ascribing motive and behavior and intent and criminal history to a boy who was just walking home.

The system failed him when the bullet ripped through his chest, and the man who shot him said he mounted him and stretched his arms out wide, preventing him from even clutching the spot that hurt.

The system failed him in those moments just after he was shot when he was surely aware that he was about to die, but before lifes light fully passed from his body  and no one came to comfort him or try to save him.

The system failed him when the slapdash Sanford police did a horrible job of collecting and preserving evidence.

The system failed him when those officers apparently didnt even value his dead body enough to adequately canvass the complex to make sure that no one was missing a teen.

The system failed him when he was labeled a John Doe and his lifeless body spent the night alone and unclaimed.

The system failed him when the man who the police found standing over the body of a dead teenager, a man who admitted to shooting him and still had the weapon, was taken in for questioning and then allowed to walk out of the precinct without an arrest or even a charge, to go home after taking a life and take to his bed.

The system failed him when it took more than 40 days and an outpouring of national outrage to get an arrest.

The system failed him when a strangely homogenous jury  who may well have been Zimmermans peers but were certainly not the peers of the teenager, who was in effect being tried in absentia  was seated.

The system failed him when the prosecution put on a case for the Martin family that many court-watchers found wanting.

The system failed him when the discussion about bias became so reductive as to be either-or rather than about situational fluidity and the possibility of varying responses to varying levels of perceived threat.

The system failed him when everyone in the courtroom raised racial bias in roundabout ways, but almost never directly  for example, when the defense held up a picture of a shirtless Martin and told the jurors that this was the person Zimmerman encountered the night he shot him. But in fact it was not the way Zimmerman had seen Martin. Consciously or subconsciously, the defense played on an old racial trope: asking the all-female jury  mostly white  to fear the image of the glistening black buck, as Zimmerman had.

This case is not about an extraordinary death of an extraordinary person. Unfortunately, in America, people are lost to gun violence every day. Many of them look like Martin and have parents who presumably grieve for them. This case is about extraordinary inequality in the presumption of innocence and the application of justice: why was Martin deemed suspicious and why was his killer allowed to go home?

Sometimes people just need a focal point. Sometimes that focal point becomes a breaking point. """

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/16/opinion/the-whole-system-failed.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## wavingrl

asterism said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what I am seeing here....
> 
> A white person can never have an altercation with a black person that is not racially motivated.
> 
> A white person is a racist if he assumes a black person is up to no good.
> 
> A white person ONLY argues with a black person if he/she is a racist.
> 
> Is that what you are saying nia588?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. that's not what i am saying. but what was so suspicious about trayvon? he had ice and skittles in hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was walking alone at night in the rain and looking into windows.  That's certainly suspicious.
Click to expand...



after hours of clarification--'George Zimmerman said he was looking into windows...' and so on. He was walking alone.  I just don't have the time for any more of this. 

--Neighborhood Watch Captain
--There had been previous break ins
--Yes, I suppose it was to be expected that he would be suspicious

but--fill in whatever you like.

Random headlines cross my mind--'Father shoots son--dark night, heard a noise' and so many more.

I hope the gated community did install security cameras or more lighting in dark areas.


----------



## asterism

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has already answered this question repeatedly: you call the police and wait for them to deal with it. You don't get out of your car and follow the guy especially you don't do it carrying a loaded, concealed firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't understand the legality of concealed weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legality of them is one thing; using common sense is another. He did not use common sense, nor did he use the guidelines of the Neighborhood Watch program, which is NOT to carry a weapon. The fact that it was legal to carry a weapon doesn't make it smart or ethically right to carry one.  That's the problem here: you pro-gun people are so hung up on the legal right to carry a gun, you don't care who gets murdered.  You don't care about anything else except the legal right to have a gun.
Click to expand...


And that's the problem with you anti-gun people.  You don't care if one was proven not guilty, you still lie and say Zimmerman murdered someone.  He didn't.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman never confronted Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh for chrissake.....You were there?
> 
> I know you don't read anything except one-liners from this board, but I thought Charles Blow's Op/Ed pretty much filled in the gaps of the Neanderthal mindset about this whole thing:
> *
> 
> """ The system began to fail Martin long before that night.
> 
> The system failed him when Floridas self-defense laws were written, allowing an aggressor to claim self-defense in the middle of an altercation  and to use deadly force in that defense  with no culpability for his role in the events that led to that point.
> 
> The system failed him because of the disproportionate force that he and the neighborhood watchman could legally bring to the altercation  Zimmerman could legally carry a concealed firearm, while Martin, who was only 17, could not.
> 
> The system failed him when the neighborhood watchman grafted on stereotypes the moment he saw him, ascribing motive and behavior and intent and criminal history to a boy who was just walking home.
> 
> The system failed him when the bullet ripped through his chest, and the man who shot him said he mounted him and stretched his arms out wide, preventing him from even clutching the spot that hurt.
> 
> The system failed him in those moments just after he was shot when he was surely aware that he was about to die, but before lifes light fully passed from his body  and no one came to comfort him or try to save him.
> 
> The system failed him when the slapdash Sanford police did a horrible job of collecting and preserving evidence.
> 
> The system failed him when those officers apparently didnt even value his dead body enough to adequately canvass the complex to make sure that no one was missing a teen.
> 
> The system failed him when he was labeled a John Doe and his lifeless body spent the night alone and unclaimed.
> 
> The system failed him when the man who the police found standing over the body of a dead teenager, a man who admitted to shooting him and still had the weapon, was taken in for questioning and then allowed to walk out of the precinct without an arrest or even a charge, to go home after taking a life and take to his bed.
> 
> The system failed him when it took more than 40 days and an outpouring of national outrage to get an arrest.
> 
> The system failed him when a strangely homogenous jury  who may well have been Zimmermans peers but were certainly not the peers of the teenager, who was in effect being tried in absentia  was seated.
> 
> The system failed him when the prosecution put on a case for the Martin family that many court-watchers found wanting.
> 
> The system failed him when the discussion about bias became so reductive as to be either-or rather than about situational fluidity and the possibility of varying responses to varying levels of perceived threat.
> 
> The system failed him when everyone in the courtroom raised racial bias in roundabout ways, but almost never directly  for example, when the defense held up a picture of a shirtless Martin and told the jurors that this was the person Zimmerman encountered the night he shot him. But in fact it was not the way Zimmerman had seen Martin. Consciously or subconsciously, the defense played on an old racial trope: asking the all-female jury  mostly white  to fear the image of the glistening black buck, as Zimmerman had.
> 
> This case is not about an extraordinary death of an extraordinary person. Unfortunately, in America, people are lost to gun violence every day. Many of them look like Martin and have parents who presumably grieve for them. This case is about extraordinary inequality in the presumption of innocence and the application of justice: why was Martin deemed suspicious and why was his killer allowed to go home?
> 
> Sometimes people just need a focal point. Sometimes that focal point becomes a breaking point. """
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/16/opinion/the-whole-system-failed.html?pagewanted=all
Click to expand...


Yes, Trayvon experienced lots of fail.


----------



## asterism

wavingrl said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no. that's not what i am saying. but what was so suspicious about trayvon? he had ice and skittles in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was walking alone at night in the rain and looking into windows.  That's certainly suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> after hours of clarification--'George Zimmerman said he was looking into windows...' and so on. He was walking alone.  I just don't have the time for any more of this.
> 
> --Neighborhood Watch Captain
> --There had been previous break ins
> --Yes, I suppose it was to be expected that he would be suspicious
> 
> but--fill in whatever you like.
> 
> Random headlines cross my mind--'Father shoots son--dark night, heard a noise' and so many more.
> 
> I hope the gated community did install security cameras or more lighting in dark areas.
Click to expand...


This is not a concern for the trial, but think about who you are taking up for.  Who walks for miles in the rain for watermelon drink and skittles?


lean

Trayvon talking about it on facebook


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has already answered this question repeatedly: you call the police and wait for them to deal with it. You don't get out of your car and follow the guy especially you don't do it carrying a loaded, concealed firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't understand the legality of concealed weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legality of them is one thing; using common sense is another. He did not use common sense, nor did he use the guidelines of the Neighborhood Watch program, which is NOT to carry a weapon. The fact that it was legal to carry a weapon doesn't make it smart or ethically right to carry one.  That's the problem here: you pro-gun people are so hung up on the legal right to carry a gun, you don't care who gets murdered.  You don't care about anything else except the legal right to have a gun.
Click to expand...


* That's the problem here: you pro-gun people are so hung up on the legal right to carry a gun, you don't care who gets murdered.*

We do care. The gun prevented a murder.


----------



## Mustang

Just out of curiosity, why does she repeatedly call Zimmerman by his first name?  Are they friends?


----------



## DiamondDave

Sallow said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> On one of take shows on CNN a caller ask the following*: 'Why didn't Trayvon Martin simply disconnect the call from Rachel Jeantel and call 911 if he felt threaten?' *The women host went to a commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Sanford cops were either just as likely or more likely to blast Mr. Martin.
Click to expand...


Look.. another blatant baseless racist assumption


----------



## drivebymedia

asterism said:


> He was walking alone at night in the rain and looking into windows.  That's certainly suspicious.



He was walking at the dinner hour - 7:00 pm - and there is no evidence he was not on the sidewalk or 'looking in windows'

In the summer months, that would be daylight, with guys on the 14th hole with plenty of time to finish.


----------



## Esmeralda

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't understand the legality of concealed weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legality of them is one thing; using common sense is another. He did not use common sense, nor did he use the guidelines of the Neighborhood Watch program, which is NOT to carry a weapon. The fact that it was legal to carry a weapon doesn't make it smart or ethically right to carry one.  That's the problem here: you pro-gun people are so hung up on the legal right to carry a gun, you don't care who gets murdered.  You don't care about anything else except the legal right to have a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * That's the problem here: you pro-gun people are so hung up on the legal right to carry a gun, you don't care who gets murdered.*
> 
> We do care. The gun prevented a murder.
Click to expand...


Zimmerman's life was never in danger. His injuries were superficial and "insigniciant."


----------



## wavingrl

asterism said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was walking alone at night in the rain and looking into windows.  That's certainly suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after hours of clarification--'George Zimmerman said he was looking into windows...' and so on. He was walking alone.  I just don't have the time for any more of this.
> 
> --Neighborhood Watch Captain
> --There had been previous break ins
> --Yes, I suppose it was to be expected that he would be suspicious
> 
> but--fill in whatever you like.
> 
> Random headlines cross my mind--'Father shoots son--dark night, heard a noise' and so many more.
> 
> I hope the gated community did install security cameras or more lighting in dark areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not a concern for the trial, but think about who you are taking up for.  Who walks for miles in the rain for watermelon drink and skittles?
> 
> 
> lean
> 
> Trayvon talking about it on facebook
Click to expand...


I still don't know who I am taking up for. 

The trashing of reputations was thorough.

There have been times when my appearance led to assumptions that still concern me.

Completely different scenarios but I can remember the experiences.

Time to stop posting it would seem.

The Cleveland pervert is now facing over 900 charges. How our system works--GZ could have been tried on Child Abuse--that was a somber moment for me. Convict any way you can?
I am now thinking of things like this. One life, multiple lives--my mind is going here and going there. 

Best I can do--my mother is in her 90's--every day it's --'I saw somebody walking up the street and I know they were casing the neighborhood...' Her Sunday School class emails alerts. And there have been some break ins in broad daylight.

To stay somewhat sane --I have to believe that every person who walks up the street--a bus stop is there--isn't intent on casing the neighborhood. They are idiots if they select our house--there is some comfort in that. 

fwiw.


----------



## nia588

The girl is an idiot.  But is it necessary to keep slandering this girl? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Katzndogz

Jeantel stopped being a helpful teenage girl when she started making the rounds of whatever talk shows that would have her.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Esmeralda said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was obviously a very biased juror from the start.  The State should appeal the verdict based on her clearly stated bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to put too fine a point on it, but the State can't appeal the verdict.
> 
> The term for that would be "double jeopardy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some juristictions, the State can appeal a verdict. I don't know about this type of verdict, but it is possible and has been done in certain trials before.  Where there is jury misconduct, or if a juror lied about things when being questioned for jury duty, something should be able to be done. She is/was very obviously biased.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but you're wrong. Once the verdict is in, the State can not appeal for any reason.

In the instances you cite, the State would bring charges against the juror(s) involved.


----------



## High_Gravity

What happened to Warrior?


----------



## R.C. Christian

Katzndogz said:


> Jeantel stopped being a helpful teenage girl when she started making the rounds of whatever talk shows that would have her.



That's a good point. It's a selfish thing to do and it serves no purpose other to make profits for the MSM and the black girl who will most likely squander her earnings on something irrelevant to the issue. It's a fucking joke.


----------



## Esmeralda

Rat in the Hat said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to put too fine a point on it, but the State can't appeal the verdict.
> 
> The term for that would be "double jeopardy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some juristictions, the State can appeal a verdict. I don't know about this type of verdict, but it is possible and has been done in certain trials before.  Where there is jury misconduct, or if a juror lied about things when being questioned for jury duty, something should be able to be done. She is/was very obviously biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you're wrong. Once the verdict is in, the State can not appeal for any reason.
> 
> In the instances you cite, the State would bring charges against the juror(s) involved.
Click to expand...


I looked it up.  Because of double jeopardy, mostly if a person is tried and acquited, the State cannot appeal. The one exception seems to be if the person tried bribed the jury or judge.  That then means he/she was never in jeopardy, so can be retried on the same charge.  However, in some civil types of trials, the State can appeal the verdict.


----------



## asterism

drivebymedia said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was walking alone at night in the rain and looking into windows.  That's certainly suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was walking at the dinner hour - 7:00 pm - and there is no evidence he was not on the sidewalk or 'looking in windows'
> 
> In the summer months, that would be daylight, with guys on the 14th hole with plenty of time to finish.
Click to expand...


But it was winter so that meant it was dark and it was raining.  That's suspicious.


----------



## asterism

Esmeralda said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legality of them is one thing; using common sense is another. He did not use common sense, nor did he use the guidelines of the Neighborhood Watch program, which is NOT to carry a weapon. The fact that it was legal to carry a weapon doesn't make it smart or ethically right to carry one.  That's the problem here: you pro-gun people are so hung up on the legal right to carry a gun, you don't care who gets murdered.  You don't care about anything else except the legal right to have a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * That's the problem here: you pro-gun people are so hung up on the legal right to carry a gun, you don't care who gets murdered.*
> 
> We do care. The gun prevented a murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's life was never in danger. His injuries were superficial and "insigniciant."
Click to expand...


Only according to one person that never actually examined him.  This is the same M.E. that is facing multiple complaints for unprofessional conduct.


----------



## drivebymedia

I would suspect there are dozens of legal staff studying "juror misconduct. before and after a verdict"

I doubt anyone with any knowledge of the subjects posts on these boards.


----------



## dilloduck

drivebymedia said:


> I would suspect there are dozens of legal staff studying "juror misconduct. before and after a verdict"
> 
> I doubt anyone with any knowledge of the subjects posts on these boards.



Hey I trust you about everything--go ahead and fill us in


----------



## drivebymedia

asterism said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was walking alone at night in the rain and looking into windows.  That's certainly suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was walking at the dinner hour - 7:00 pm - and there is no evidence he was not on the sidewalk or 'looking in windows'
> 
> In the summer months, that would be daylight, with guys on the 14th hole with plenty of time to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it was winter so that meant it was dark and it was raining.  That's suspicious.
Click to expand...


If walking at 7:00 pm in the rain is suspicious in America, god help you if you don't have a gun.

Gun manufacturers and NRA love that idea.


----------



## Meister

Esmeralda said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some juristictions, the State can appeal a verdict. I don't know about this type of verdict, but it is possible and has been done in certain trials before.  Where there is jury misconduct, or if a juror lied about things when being questioned for jury duty, something should be able to be done. She is/was very obviously biased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you're wrong. Once the verdict is in, the State can not appeal for any reason.
> 
> In the instances you cite, the State would bring charges against the juror(s) involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked it up.  Because of double jeopardy, mostly if a person is tried and acquited, the State cannot appeal. The one exception seems to be if the person tried bribed the jury or judge.  That then means he/she was never in jeopardy, so can be retried on the same charge.  *However, in some civil types of trials, the State can appeal the verdict*.
Click to expand...

So you're saying you WERE wrong, and it isn't up for an appeal of the verdict, right?


----------



## Meister

drivebymedia said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was walking at the dinner hour - 7:00 pm - and there is no evidence he was not on the sidewalk or 'looking in windows'
> 
> In the summer months, that would be daylight, with guys on the 14th hole with plenty of time to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was winter so that meant it was dark and it was raining.  That's suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If walking at 7:00 pm in the rain is suspicious in America, god help you if you don't have a gun.
> 
> *Gun manufacturers and NRA love that idea.*
Click to expand...

So it isn't about justice any longer, it's about politics.....glad we got to the the real beef you have.  Start a thread on that and we can debate your real topic.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Esmeralda said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some juristictions, the State can appeal a verdict. I don't know about this type of verdict, but it is possible and has been done in certain trials before.  Where there is jury misconduct, or if a juror lied about things when being questioned for jury duty, something should be able to be done. She is/was very obviously biased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you're wrong. Once the verdict is in, the State can not appeal for any reason.
> 
> In the instances you cite, the State would bring charges against the juror(s) involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked it up.  Because of double jeopardy, mostly if a person is tried and acquited, the State cannot appeal. The one exception seems to be if the person tried bribed the jury or judge.  That then means he/she was never in jeopardy, so can be retried on the same charge.  *However, in some civil types of trials, the State can appeal the verdict.*
Click to expand...


Yeah, the ones where the State is the defendant, and they lose.


----------



## asterism

drivebymedia said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was walking at the dinner hour - 7:00 pm - and there is no evidence he was not on the sidewalk or 'looking in windows'
> 
> In the summer months, that would be daylight, with guys on the 14th hole with plenty of time to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was winter so that meant it was dark and it was raining.  That's suspicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If walking at 7:00 pm in the rain is suspicious in America, god help you if you don't have a gun.
> 
> Gun manufacturers and NRA love that idea.
Click to expand...


Go try it yourself.  Wait until it's winter, dark, and raining and stroll around a gated community.  Then try to sue anyone who questions you or calls the police on you.


----------



## drivebymedia

Meister said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it was winter so that meant it was dark and it was raining.  That's suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If walking at 7:00 pm in the rain is suspicious in America, god help you if you don't have a gun.
> 
> *Gun manufacturers and NRA love that idea.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it isn't about justice any longer, it's about politics.....glad we got to the the real beef you have.  Start a thread on that and we can debate your real topic.
Click to expand...


Later - we want to keep a focus on these outrageously stupid right wing posts.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

This man is courageous and he speaks the absolute truth about blacks. You see, one of the biggest reasons why blacks are so far behind whites in America is because their insecurities regarding their own race inhibit them. That is why they hate themselves, why they treat their children like crap, why they kill each other and spread drugs inside of their own communities. It's a self destructive mindset.


 Listen as Pastor Manning speaks the truth
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAFPIPiyoqA]Pastor Why Blacks Blame Zimmerman Why Trayvon Martin got skittles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

drivebymedia said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If walking at 7:00 pm in the rain is suspicious in America, god help you if you don't have a gun.
> 
> *Gun manufacturers and NRA love that idea.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it isn't about justice any longer, it's about politics.....glad we got to the the real beef you have.  Start a thread on that and we can debate your real topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Later - we want to keep a focus on these outrageously stupid right wing posts.
Click to expand...



I guess this guy doesn't know his right from his left


----------



## drivebymedia

asterism said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it was winter so that meant it was dark and it was raining.  That's suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If walking at 7:00 pm in the rain is suspicious in America, god help you if you don't have a gun.
> 
> Gun manufacturers and NRA love that idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go try it yourself.  Wait until it's winter, dark, and raining and stroll around a gated community.  Then try to sue anyone who questions you or calls the police on you.
Click to expand...


That's their right to call police.

Zimmerman decided to be arresting officer, judge, jury and executioner.

Now it's a world issue and he is in deep deep trouble.


----------



## R.C. Christian

It's obvious that Mr. Manning is a RACIST!


----------



## R.C. Christian

I have to say that Mr. Manning is correct and an honorable man.


----------



## PredFan

That thug wanna-be Martin bought skittles and Arizona Iced Tea in order to mix it with DXM and get high.


----------



## ducks102

Katzndogz said:


> Zimmerman never confronted Martin.



how do you know?


----------



## ducks102

DiamondDave said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> On one of take shows on CNN a caller ask the following*: 'Why didn't Trayvon Martin simply disconnect the call from Rachel Jeantel and call 911 if he felt threaten?' *The women host went to a commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Sanford cops were either just as likely or more likely to blast Mr. Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look.. another blatant baseless racist assumption
Click to expand...


not really, look at the facts with number of cops shooting unarmed black guys


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Wow, great video and soooooo true.. He sure does lay it on the line, doesn't he? LOL


----------



## kwc57

High_Gravity said:


> What happened to Warrior?



Looks like he got the boot.


----------



## wavingrl

my burning question--how do other posters find the time for intense discussions?

the mosquitoes are biting--had to cut the grass--may start raining again--food must be cooked, clothes washed, dishes done and about 10,000 other things.

I am coming to the point that the mention of Trayvon Martin or George Zimmerman or anyone else associated with the case --provokes a negative response. 

There is no Neighborhood Watch--nothing official--people try to be aware of what goes on. Our option is to call 911 or non-emergency number. That seems to be working.

Who might walk up and down the streets at any given time? Just about anybody. Walking and running are common here. People of all kinds. How embarassed I would be if I assumed that someone walking through--not as well lighted as it could be but sufficient to see something--was suspicious? Perhaps just very fortunate--crime has been an issue but LE has done some good work--that is about all I can say.

One Sunday morning during the holidays my next door neighbor's home was burglarized--houses are close together. Nobody saw anything. She later felt it was her exhusband.

Taking mail from the mailboxes--that is something we are working on at present. Identity theft--my mother had that happen to her. It seemed to be traced back to a check--maybe written at the grocery store. so many kinds of crime. 

The loss of human life--not something I can take lightly. That's all I've got. 

'one of those people'--I am--if an animal darts out in front of my car--the thought of hitting it disturbs me greatly.


----------



## skookerasbil

C'mon Warrior.......she's obviously a genius!!!

Plus.....she can hear grass blowing in the wind on her cellphone.


----------



## PredFan

My only problem with her is that she's a pathological liar. I just can't stand liars. She's ignorant, yes, but that isn't what I don't like about her.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Wow, great video and soooooo true.. He sure does lay it on the line, doesn't he? LOL


Yes he does.
Powerful video


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Poor fellow. Now he is being threatened and harassed by Trayvon Martin supporters who are unable to figure it out that this Zimmerman spells his name Jorge, not George. Never the less, it seems they have the mentality like prosecution star witness Rachel Jeantel. This is clearly uncalled for and I hope Jorge takes action against these feral individuals.








Jorge Zimmerman, Rhode Island man, harassed after George Zimmerman verdict

Our feelings about George Zimmerman might vary, but we think we can all feel sorry for poor Jorge Zimmerman. The Rhode Island man has literally been chased off the Internet after his Facebook account was flooded with hate messages following the verdict of the other Zimmerman. "I didn't know who these people were," Jorge said. "I got messages like  watch your back, just watch yourself." Apparently these people were too angry to realize that this Zimmerman's first name was spelled differently, he doesn't live in Florida and he looks nothing like the man whose face has been broadcast nonstop for the past few weeks. "I had to deactivate my [Facebook] account," he said. "I just wanted to be left alone."


----------



## theDoctorisIn

That reminds me of when Conservatives found a picture of a "thug" named Trayvon Martin, and spread his picture all over the internet, only to find out later that it was an entirely different Trayvon Martin...

As seen below:





snopes.com: Trayvon Martin Photos


----------



## Avatar4321

nia588 said:


> The girl is an idiot.  But is it necessary to keep slandering this girl?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2



It's not slander. For one, it's in print so it's libel. Two, libel/slander has to be untrue.

Of course, that doesn't mean anyone should attack the young woman. We should use this opportunity to help her not degrade her. What's the point?


----------



## Cookie

drivebymedia said:


> She told Anderson Cooper: "Trayvon caused his own death"
> 
> This daughter of a redneck cracker was taught that black people must always back down when a white person smacks them.
> 
> Enter DOJ and Congress.



You are so racist!


----------



## skookerasbil

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman never confronted Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh for chrissake.....You were there?
> 
> I know you don't read anything except one-liners from this board, but I thought Charles Blow's Op/Ed pretty much filled in the gaps of the Neanderthal mindset about this whole thing:
> *
> 
> """ The system began to fail Martin long before that night.
> 
> The system failed him when Floridas self-defense laws were written, allowing an aggressor to claim self-defense in the middle of an altercation  and to use deadly force in that defense  with no culpability for his role in the events that led to that point.
> 
> The system failed him because of the disproportionate force that he and the neighborhood watchman could legally bring to the altercation  Zimmerman could legally carry a concealed firearm, while Martin, who was only 17, could not.
> 
> The system failed him when the neighborhood watchman grafted on stereotypes the moment he saw him, ascribing motive and behavior and intent and criminal history to a boy who was just walking home.
> 
> The system failed him when the bullet ripped through his chest, and the man who shot him said he mounted him and stretched his arms out wide, preventing him from even clutching the spot that hurt.
> 
> The system failed him in those moments just after he was shot when he was surely aware that he was about to die, but before lifes light fully passed from his body  and no one came to comfort him or try to save him.
> 
> The system failed him when the slapdash Sanford police did a horrible job of collecting and preserving evidence.
> 
> The system failed him when those officers apparently didnt even value his dead body enough to adequately canvass the complex to make sure that no one was missing a teen.
> 
> The system failed him when he was labeled a John Doe and his lifeless body spent the night alone and unclaimed.
> 
> The system failed him when the man who the police found standing over the body of a dead teenager, a man who admitted to shooting him and still had the weapon, was taken in for questioning and then allowed to walk out of the precinct without an arrest or even a charge, to go home after taking a life and take to his bed.
> 
> The system failed him when it took more than 40 days and an outpouring of national outrage to get an arrest.
> 
> The system failed him when a strangely homogenous jury  who may well have been Zimmermans peers but were certainly not the peers of the teenager, who was in effect being tried in absentia  was seated.
> 
> The system failed him when the prosecution put on a case for the Martin family that many court-watchers found wanting.
> 
> The system failed him when the discussion about bias became so reductive as to be either-or rather than about situational fluidity and the possibility of varying responses to varying levels of perceived threat.
> 
> The system failed him when everyone in the courtroom raised racial bias in roundabout ways, but almost never directly  for example, when the defense held up a picture of a shirtless Martin and told the jurors that this was the person Zimmerman encountered the night he shot him. But in fact it was not the way Zimmerman had seen Martin. Consciously or subconsciously, the defense played on an old racial trope: asking the all-female jury  mostly white  to fear the image of the glistening black buck, as Zimmerman had.
> 
> This case is not about an extraordinary death of an extraordinary person. Unfortunately, in America, people are lost to gun violence every day. Many of them look like Martin and have parents who presumably grieve for them. This case is about extraordinary inequality in the presumption of innocence and the application of justice: why was Martin deemed suspicious and why was his killer allowed to go home?
> 
> Sometimes people just need a focal point. Sometimes that focal point becomes a breaking point. """
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/16/opinion/the-whole-system-failed.html?pagewanted=all
Click to expand...




meh

tough luck s0n. Get over it.


ps........


----------



## asaratis

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She told Anderson Cooper: "Trayvon caused his own death"
> 
> This daughter of a redneck cracker was taught that black people must always back down when a white person smacks them.
> 
> Enter DOJ and Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George is white? George smacked Trayvon? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DriveBy wouldn't know the truth if it landed on his head and shit in his hair.  He lies about everything.
Click to expand...

Perhaps that is why he is "in the red"!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

What George Zimmerman did that night was patriotic. What he did was abide by the laws of this nation and exercised his 2nd Amendment right in order to defend himself.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Warrior102 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the face of the great society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face of today's uneducated, Obama supporting, welfare dependent Libberhoids.
> Racist bitch = DemoKKKrat
Click to expand...

She's in disguise. This is actually her:


----------



## Stephanie

so? it isn't white rage afterall...
links in article at site

SNIP:

posted at 2:01 pm on July 17, 2013 by Allahpundit






Significant, not only because its the first major poll of public opinion about the verdict but because Holder will think twice about bringing federal charges if he believes its a sure political loser for his boss.

Well need more polls before drawing hard conclusions but heres data point number one:


Reactions to the jury decision in the shooting of Trayvon Martin vary sharply along racial lines.



> The latest Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey finds that 48% of American Adults agree with the jurys verdict that Hispanic neighborhood watch volunteer George Zimmerman is not guilty of murder in the shooting death of the black teenager. Thirty-four percent (34%) disagree with the Florida jurys verdict. Eighteen percent (18%) are not sure.



all of it here
Rasmussen: Near-majority agrees with Zimmerman verdict, 48/34 « Hot Air


----------



## R.C. Christian

Niggas please. This shit isn't important. You live in a police state. You have much better things to be pissed off about. Oh for fuck sake.


----------



## OKTexas

Martins family already received more than a million from homeowners association
Who knew Martins family has received more than a million dollars in a settlement against the homeowners association and apparently looking for more. Who says bad parenting doesn't pay. Makes you wonder why the congressional black caucus hasn't bothered to mention this.

Trayvon Martin wrongful death claim more than $1 million - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## R.C. Christian

Oh for fuck sake who cares?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Good. They deserve more. I applaud them for managing to keep their composure throughout this entire process. Despite their son being killed they managed to maintain their dignity and did not stoop to the levels of their detractors.


----------



## Connery

*Moved to proper forum*


----------



## R.C. Christian

TheOldSchool said:


> Good. They deserve more. I applaud them for managing to keep their composure throughout this entire process. Despite their son being killed they managed to maintain their dignity and did not stoop to the levels of their detractors.



They don't deserve shit. Once again, there are more important things to be pissed about.


----------



## Katzndogz

Do you think they will risk this money in a foolish attempt to sue Zimmerman in civil court?


----------



## OKTexas

TheOldSchool said:


> Good. They deserve more. I applaud them for managing to keep their composure throughout this entire process. Despite their son being killed they managed to maintain their dignity and did not stoop to the levels of their detractors.



What did the HOA have to do with this. If you say Zimmerman was acting on their behalf then Zimmerman has no further personal liability. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## B. Kidd

34 per cent disagree.

This is disturbing.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Katzndogz said:


> Do you think they will risk this money in a foolish attempt to sue Zimmerman in civil court?



Hopefully they won't waste any more time on their son's killer.  Leave him for God to sort out.


----------



## Cookie

Yeah, we knew. Can we get over it now?


----------



## Katzndogz

It's actually more like Spike Lee finding an unfortunate elderly couple of the name Zimmerman and invited others to go teach them a lesson.

Or the newsman who said that James Holmes was in the tea party.  

We have a nation of illiterates who want an excuse to attack someone and anyone will do.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Good lord, what did you people expect? 

OMG, I'm starting to not care what happens with Z man simply on the premise that I'm sick of hearing about him!


----------



## Missourian

theDoctorisIn said:


> That reminds me of when Conservatives found a picture of a "thug" named Trayvon Martin, and spread his picture all over the internet, only to find out later that it was an entirely different Trayvon Martin...
> 
> As seen below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snopes.com: Trayvon Martin Photos



So much different from the real thing...


----------



## Doubletap

Martin&#8217;s Twitter feed reads as a parody of poor grammar and an even more impoverished vocabulary. There, he&#8217;s a &#8220;No Limit N-gga,&#8221; girls he knows are "bitc**s" and &#8220;hoes,&#8221; and the primary extracurricular activity he immerses himself in is marijuana. The gold-teeth smile, the tattoos, the ten-day suspension from school, and all the rest appear as pathetic attempts to assert his virility. Yet, as his supporters point out, Trayvon also liked Skittles and Chuck E. Cheese&#8217;s.
He was looking for trouble, & got it!


----------



## R.C. Christian

Well no shit? Hello Captain Obvious.


----------



## namvet

Trayvon Martin: Pot Smoking Gives Munchies and Makes Paranoid

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9CUNUVhzFAQ]Trayvon Martin: Pot Smoking Gives Munchies and Makes Paranoid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Joe Steel

Doubletap said:


> Martins Twitter feed reads as a parody of poor grammar and an even more impoverished vocabulary. There, hes a No Limit N-gga, girls he knows are "bitc**s" and hoes, and the primary extracurricular activity he immerses himself in is marijuana. The gold-teeth smile, the tattoos, the ten-day suspension from school, and all the rest appear as pathetic attempts to assert his virility. Yet, as his supporters point out, Trayvon also liked Skittles and Chuck E. Cheeses.
> He was looking for trouble, & got it!



Are you saying all those things justified Zimmerman stalking him and killing him?


----------



## skookerasbil

B. Kidd said:


> 34 per cent disagree.
> 
> This is disturbing.





But not surprising at all. A lot of people in this country look at many issues from a purely emotional perspective.......and a lot of those 34 percent are PC whores, buying the media line no matter what they say.

One thing is for sure.......we got *ALOT* of people with connect the dots issues in this country.


----------



## Doubletap

Joe Steel said:


> Doubletap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin&#8217;s Twitter feed reads as a parody of poor grammar and an even more impoverished vocabulary. There, he&#8217;s a &#8220;No Limit N-gga,&#8221; girls he knows are "bitc**s" and &#8220;hoes,&#8221; and the primary extracurricular activity he immerses himself in is marijuana. The gold-teeth smile, the tattoos, the ten-day suspension from school, and all the rest appear as pathetic attempts to assert his virility. Yet, as his supporters point out, Trayvon also liked Skittles and Chuck E. Cheese&#8217;s.
> He was looking for trouble, & got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying all those things justified Zimmerman stalking him and killing him?
Click to expand...


No. But pummeling someones head into the ground does. What would u have done? Offer Trayvon cookies & milk?


----------



## asterism

drivebymedia said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If walking at 7:00 pm in the rain is suspicious in America, god help you if you don't have a gun.
> 
> Gun manufacturers and NRA love that idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go try it yourself.  Wait until it's winter, dark, and raining and stroll around a gated community.  Then try to sue anyone who questions you or calls the police on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's their right to call police.
> 
> Zimmerman decided to be arresting officer, judge, jury and executioner.
> 
> Now it's a world issue and he is in deep deep trouble.
Click to expand...


The evidence and the jury disagree with your analysis.


----------



## boedicca

Dear driveby:

I agree with Iowahawk regarding the outrage on the part of Trayvon beatifers:

_Of all the young black shooting victims in this country, you can name 1. Because you've been trained like a circus seal to bark on command._

https://twitter.com/iowahawkblog/status/357298655335694340

Regards,

boe


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ducks102 said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Sanford cops were either just as likely or more likely to blast Mr. Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look.. another blatant baseless racist assumption
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really, look at the facts with number of cops shooting unarmed black guys
Click to expand...


Why don't you tell us the number?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

drivebymedia said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If walking at 7:00 pm in the rain is suspicious in America, god help you if you don't have a gun.
> 
> Gun manufacturers and NRA love that idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go try it yourself.  Wait until it's winter, dark, and raining and stroll around a gated community.  Then try to sue anyone who questions you or calls the police on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's their right to call police.
> 
> Zimmerman decided to be arresting officer, judge, jury and executioner.
> 
> Now it's a world issue and he is in deep deep trouble.
Click to expand...


*That's their right to call police.*

If Trayvon had called the police, instead of hitting GZ, he'd be alive today.


----------



## Jackson

Toddsterpatriot said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go try it yourself.  Wait until it's winter, dark, and raining and stroll around a gated community.  Then try to sue anyone who questions you or calls the police on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's their right to call police.
> 
> Zimmerman decided to be arresting officer, judge, jury and executioner.
> 
> Now it's a world issue and he is in deep deep trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's their right to call police.*
> 
> If Trayvon had called the police, instead of hitting GZ, he'd be alive today.
Click to expand...


He had a phone, he should have gone to his the house where he was staying and called the police.  Shootspeeders knows this.


----------



## jwoodie

Too bad all of the evidence supported Zimmerman's account...


----------



## Google

Well they wasted not time in trademarking their dead son's name.


----------



## dilloduck

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> She told Anderson Cooper: "Trayvon caused his own death"
> 
> This daughter of a redneck cracker was taught that black people must always back down when a white person smacks them.
> 
> Enter DOJ and Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yup.  And the thing is, that's just Zimmerman's story.
> She is a media whore.  Note that four other jurors have denounced their association with her statements to her pimp, Anderson Cooper.*
Click to expand...


Now that everyone is blaming them for the fucked up verdict can you blame them ?


----------



## Stephanie

I hope Hispanics take note of all this and the way the Democrats (Obama, Holder and now Hillary) have been towards Zimmerman and then decide which party cares about them...it's been shameful in how they have taken SIDES in this case

SNIP:

by William Bigelow  16 Jul 2013 1331  post a comment  

Former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton reacted to the acquittal of George Zimmerman for shooting Trayvon Martin in self-defense while speaking Tuesday evening to Delta Sigma Theta Sorority, the largest African-American womens organization in the country.

"My prayers are with the Martin family and with every family who loves someone who is lost to violence," Clinton said. "No mother, no father, should ever have to fear for their child walking down a street in the United States of America."

She added that the not guilty verdict for Zimmerman brought heartache, deep painful heartache to families.

all of it here
Hillary Addresses Zimmerman Verdict 'Heartache'


----------



## TheOldSchool

Why should hispanics take sides in this?


----------



## Political Junky

Hillary's getting votes and cons are throwing them away.


----------



## dilloduck

TheOldSchool said:


> Why should hispanics take sides in this?



If they don't it will totally fuck up election strategy. They just HAVE to.


----------



## Smilebong

Hillary is a smart cookie. Even though I am a conservative generally, you cannot deny that she knows what the F#$% she is doing.


----------



## bayoubill

here's one of many...

What Will We Do Now? · Purple Clover


----------



## IlarMeilyr

I honestly tried to read it.  But close and intimate get together with ages ranging from 2 to 70?   Close and intimate?

And the intense burning desire to note the veritable RAINBOW of colors in the get together.  "HEY!  Look at me.  I'm all open minded.  Yep.  That's me.  A wonderful colorblind person!"

And then she shared with us the profound thought that moms tend to think of these tragedies as --  

tragedies ...

I stopped reading.


----------



## Smilebong

bayoubill said:


> here's one of many...
> 
> What Will We Do Now? · Purple Clover



Kum-bay-yah.....


----------



## Defiant1

Steve_McGarrett said:


> What George Zimmerman did that night was patriotic. What he did was abide by the laws of this nation and exercised his 2nd Amendment right in order to defend himself.


 

Excellent post.  Add to that he followed his concealed weapons training to a T. He wasn't brandishing his weapon.  He didn't pull his weapon as a threat.

He pulled his weapon only when he believed he was in mortal danger.  We are taught never to pull a weapon unless we intend to use it and then shoot to kill, and continue firing until the threat has been eliminated. Which is exactly what Zimmerman did.  Just like the book.


----------



## bayoubill

and, of course, we can rely on Jesse to say incredibly stupid stuff...

Jesse Jackson calls on UN to investigate Zimmerman case - BizPac Review


----------



## bayoubill

IlarMeilyr said:


> I honestly tried to read it.  But close and intimate get together with ages ranging from 2 to 70?   Close and intimate?
> 
> And the intense burning desire to note the veritable RAINBOW of colors in the get together.  "HEY!  Look at me.  I'm all open minded.  Yep.  That's me.  A wonderful colorblind person!"
> 
> And then she shared with us the profound thought that mom tend to think of these tragedies as --
> 
> tragedies ...
> 
> I stopped reading.



you can't be faulted for that... 

it is indeed an incredibly huge crock of shit to try to wade through...


----------



## bayoubill

I'm once again amazed at the way Hillary is able to say dumb-shit things without sounding dumb-shit...

how does she do that...?!

Hillary Addresses Zimmerman Verdict 'Heartache'


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Doubletap said:


> Trayvon was no angel



No one ever said he was. 

But whether he as bad or not is irrelevant, Martin wasnt on trial. 

And what conservatives either fail or refuse to understand is that the troubling aspect of the case was Zimmermans decision to pursue Martin when instructed not to do so by the police. The only logical inference as to Zimmermans motive was racial profiling. 

Did Martin, because he was bad, at some point confront Zimmerman, attack him, beat him, compelling the former to lawfully kill the teenager in self-defense? According to Florida law, yes; Martin is alone responsible for his death, a consequence of his immaturity or poor decision-making or both. 

Moreover, private citizens have the right to be racist, they have the right to racially profile young black men and presume theyre predisposed to violent crime, and they have the right to pursue them armed and kill them in self-defense with impunity if warranted.  

No one is disputing these facts of law, and the verdict is perceived as just and appropriate. 

However lawful Zimmermans actions, still not addressed is the initial troubling question as to why he simply didnt heed the admonishment of the dispatcher, and allow the police to investigate the matter. Had Zimmerman only followed these simple instructions, Martin would be alive, and Zimmerman would not have lost over a year of this life caught up in this tragedy.  

It is also perfectly appropriate for African-Americans to contemplate the same troubling question, the role racism played in the incident, and why Zimmerman simply didnt stay in his car or just go home, because at that point he was in no danger of serious injury or death. Indeed, its also perfectly appropriate to question as to why Zimmerman felt the need to leave a safe, secure location to confront a dangerous, crime-prone young black male, as human nature tends toward avoiding danger and risk, not seeking it out.  

Needless to say this question will never be addressed, not in the context of the racial, emotional, and partisan maelstrom that engulfs the controversy


----------



## Esmeralda

Jackson said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's their right to call police.
> 
> Zimmerman decided to be arresting officer, judge, jury and executioner.
> 
> Now it's a world issue and he is in deep deep trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's their right to call police.*
> 
> If Trayvon had called the police, instead of hitting GZ, he'd be alive today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had a phone, he should have gone to his the house where he was staying and called the police.  Shootspeeders knows this.
Click to expand...


So, in order to protect himself from being murdered by the Neighborhood Watch Captain, he should have run home and called the police, and because he didn't do that, he is responsible for his own murder. I see.  Makes sense. That's what the Neighborhood Watch is for, to pose a life threatening presence that innocent, unarmed people need to run from and call the police to protect themselves from, and if they don't do that, and are murdered by the Neighborhood Watch Captain, it is their own fault. Talk about reality being turned upside down.


----------



## Political Junky

Zimmerman had a restraining order against him from an ex-girlfriend, and had attacked a cop when he was 19. He was no angel.


----------



## Crackerman

Bitches we gots to git paid too


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Esmeralda said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That's their right to call police.*
> 
> If Trayvon had called the police, instead of hitting GZ, he'd be alive today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a phone, he should have gone to his the house where he was staying and called the police.  Shootspeeders knows this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, in order to protect himself from being murdered by the Neighborhood Watch Captain, he should have run home and called the police, and because he didn't do that, he is responsible for his own murder. I see.  Makes sense. That's what the Neighborhood Watch is for, to pose a life threatening presence that innocent, unarmed people need to run from and call the police to protect themselves from, and if they don't do that, and are murdered by the Neighborhood Watch Captain, it is their own fault. Talk about reality being turned upside down.
Click to expand...

*
 he is responsible for his own murder.*

There was no murder.

*That's what the Neighborhood Watch is for, to pose a life threatening presence that innocent, unarmed people need to run from *

Why would innocent people need to run from the NW?
Innocent people could walk home. Or run home.
Or call the police while walking/running home.

What innocent people shouldn't do is assault someone for looking at them.


----------



## Defiant1

TheOldSchool said:


> Good. They deserve more. I applaud them for managing to keep their composure throughout this entire process. Despite their son being killed they managed to maintain their dignity and did not stoop to the levels of their detractors.


 
No, they are paying other people to do it.


----------



## dilloduck

Political Junky said:


> Zimmerman had a restraining order against him from an ex-girlfriend, and had attacked a cop when he was 19. He was no angel.



Neither one of them can come to my next birthday party


----------



## R.C. Christian

TheOldSchool said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they will risk this money in a foolish attempt to sue Zimmerman in civil court?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they won't waste any more time on their son's killer.  Leave him for God to sort out.
Click to expand...


You duplicitous SOB. On one hand you say they "deserve more" but on the other you leave it to God to sort out. Let me tell you something brutha, God doesn't give a shit about Trayvon Martin or Z man. He has bigger fish to fry.


----------



## R.C. Christian

This shit isn't important. The ****** is dead. What more do you idiots want?


----------



## asterism

Esmeralda said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That's their right to call police.*
> 
> If Trayvon had called the police, instead of hitting GZ, he'd be alive today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a phone, he should have gone to his the house where he was staying and called the police.  Shootspeeders knows this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, in order to protect himself from being murdered by the Neighborhood Watch Captain, he should have run home and called the police, and because he didn't do that, he is responsible for his own murder. I see.  Makes sense. That's what the Neighborhood Watch is for, to pose a life threatening presence that innocent, unarmed people need to run from and call the police to protect themselves from, and if they don't do that, and are murdered by the Neighborhood Watch Captain, it is their own fault. Talk about reality being turned upside down.
Click to expand...


No, in order to avoid being killed in a fight he should have gone home.  If he was scared he should have called the police while continuing his leisurely walk home.  That he didn't shows he did something else between the time he said he was being followed and the time he hit Zimmerman.

He was not murdered.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

This took place in Houston. But according to Quanell X, the community activist who organized the protest, the demonstration was peaceful. He was also kind enough to encourage participants not to break any laws or hurt anyone." You be the judge and watch the video in the link. This literally made me think of those recent zombie movies or like the damn War of the Worlds movie with Tom Cruise. Instead of fighting against aliens, we are going to be fighting against mobs of rioting blacks. Unbelievable. How can any white person watch this and be sympathetic to this criminalistic feral animals? 

 Caught on Tape: Pro-Trayvon Martin Protesters Attack Houston Grandmother and Refuse to Let Family Take Child to Hospital

Caught on Tape: Pro-Trayvon Martin ?Protesters? Attack Houston Grandmother and Refuse to Let Family Take Child to Hospital | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Political Junky

Missourian said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of when Conservatives found a picture of a "thug" named Trayvon Martin, and spread his picture all over the internet, only to find out later that it was an entirely different Trayvon Martin...
> 
> As seen below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snopes.com: Trayvon Martin Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much different from the real thing...
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0NJXoWATcM]George W Bush gives one finger salute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gardener

they didn't even stop the vehicle.  they slowed it down.

no one was prevented from going to the hospital.

The Blaze is right wing garbage trash run by psychopath Glenn Beck, who prays for God to destroy and punish the USA.


----------



## Katzndogz

Someone taking another to the hospital knows that delays could kill.  That's why ambulances have lights sirens and run red lights.  

Gramms should have had a gun in the car and used it.


----------



## Gardener

Katzndogz said:


> Someone taking another to the hospital knows that delays could kill.  That's why ambulances have lights sirens and run red lights.
> 
> Gramms should have had a gun in the car and used it.



you can't shoot and kill someone for blocking your car.


----------



## SuMar

Gardener said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone taking another to the hospital knows that delays could kill.  That's why ambulances have lights sirens and run red lights.
> 
> Gramms should have had a gun in the car and used it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't shoot and kill someone for blocking your car.
Click to expand...


The granddaughter had an allergic reaction to some medication she was taking. Could have very well been life threatening. Those animals had no right to try and block this family for going to the hospital.


----------



## Katzndogz

If she didn't shoot them just punch the gas and plow right through them.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Gardener said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone taking another to the hospital knows that delays could kill.  That's why ambulances have lights sirens and run red lights.
> 
> Gramms should have had a gun in the car and used it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't shoot and kill someone for blocking your car.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, watch us, LOL. If the life a loved one is danger all rules are off, punk.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Gardener said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't shoot and kill someone for blocking your car.
Click to expand...

There have been cases that people have used their vehicles for self-defense, especially in carjackings.


----------



## R.C. Christian

More power to them. I don't leave the house unarmed anymore.


----------



## Gardener

The is only one thing wrong with these protestors:

They weren't armed.  

They should have been carrying shotguns to protect them from assholes.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This took place in Houston. But according to Quanell X, the community activist who organized the protest, the demonstration was peaceful. He was also kind enough to encourage participants not to break any laws or hurt anyone." You be the judge and watch the video in the link. This literally made me think of those recent zombie movies or like the damn War of the Worlds movie with Tom Cruise. Instead of fighting against aliens, we are going to be fighting against mobs of rioting blacks. Unbelievable. How can any white person watch this and be sympathetic to this criminalistic feral animals?
> 
> Caught on Tape: Pro-Trayvon Martin Protesters Attack Houston Grandmother and Refuse to Let Family Take Child to Hospital
> 
> Caught on Tape: Pro-Trayvon Martin ?Protesters? Attack Houston Grandmother and Refuse to Let Family Take Child to Hospital | Video | TheBlaze.com



Wis. man, 76, guilty in fatal shooting of teen


----------



## Gardener

the article talks like they knew they were heading towards the hospital and tried to stop them anyways.

what do you expect from Glenn Beck's lies?

this is the guy who wants God to attack America, after all.


----------



## SuMar

Wry Catcher said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> This took place in Houston. But according to Quanell X, the community activist who organized the protest, the demonstration was peaceful. He was also kind enough to encourage participants not to break any laws or hurt anyone." You be the judge and watch the video in the link. This literally made me think of those recent zombie movies or like the damn War of the Worlds movie with Tom Cruise. Instead of fighting against aliens, we are going to be fighting against mobs of rioting blacks. Unbelievable. How can any white person watch this and be sympathetic to this criminalistic feral animals?
> 
> Caught on Tape: Pro-Trayvon Martin Protesters Attack Houston Grandmother and Refuse to Let Family Take Child to Hospital
> 
> Caught on Tape: Pro-Trayvon Martin ?Protesters? Attack Houston Grandmother and Refuse to Let Family Take Child to Hospital | Video | TheBlaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wis. man, 76, guilty in fatal shooting of teen
Click to expand...




Comparing this case, Wisconsin man, to Trayvon Martin's case is apples and oranges..Two different cases.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Gardener said:


> the article talks like they knew they were heading towards the hospital and tried to stop them anyways.
> 
> what do you expect from Glenn Beck's lies?
> 
> this is the guy who wants God to attack America, after all.



You need to grow up boy.


----------



## Gardener

R.C. Christian said:


> You need to grow up boy.



why do you keep trolling me?


----------



## Staidhup

Well it shows how much respect the protesters have for the judicial system, zip, all they want is a free cell phone, free education, too bad they don't use it, free health care, chicken in the pot, and a free roof over their head.


----------



## Gardener

Staidhup said:


> Well it shows how much respect the protesters have for the judicial system, zip, all they want is a free cell phone, free education, too bad they don't use it, free health care, chicken in the pot, and a free roof over their head.



free education?

you didn't go to public school?


----------



## asterism

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Doubletap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon was no angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one ever said he was.
> 
> But whether he as bad or not is irrelevant, Martin wasnt on trial.
> 
> And what conservatives either fail or refuse to understand is that the troubling aspect of the case was Zimmermans decision to pursue Martin when instructed not to do so by the police. The only logical inference as to Zimmermans motive was racial profiling.
> 
> Did Martin, because he was bad, at some point confront Zimmerman, attack him, beat him, compelling the former to lawfully kill the teenager in self-defense? According to Florida law, yes; Martin is alone responsible for his death, a consequence of his immaturity or poor decision-making or both.
> 
> Moreover, private citizens have the right to be racist, they have the right to racially profile young black men and presume theyre predisposed to violent crime, and they have the right to pursue them armed and kill them in self-defense with impunity if warranted.
> 
> No one is disputing these facts of law, and the verdict is perceived as just and appropriate.
> 
> However lawful Zimmermans actions, still not addressed is the initial troubling question as to why he simply didnt heed the admonishment of the dispatcher, and allow the police to investigate the matter. Had Zimmerman only followed these simple instructions, Martin would be alive, and Zimmerman would not have lost over a year of this life caught up in this tragedy.
> 
> It is also perfectly appropriate for African-Americans to contemplate the same troubling question, the role racism played in the incident, and why Zimmerman simply didnt stay in his car or just go home, because at that point he was in no danger of serious injury or death. Indeed, its also perfectly appropriate to question as to why Zimmerman felt the need to leave a safe, secure location to confront a dangerous, crime-prone young black male, as human nature tends toward avoiding danger and risk, not seeking it out.
> 
> Needless to say this question will never be addressed, not in the context of the racial, emotional, and partisan maelstrom that engulfs the controversy
Click to expand...


Zimmerman did heed the dispatcher.  He stopped following Martin when the dispatcher said, "we don't need you to do that."  He lost contact with Martin and then Martin confronted Zimmerman.  Why didn't Martin just go home?  Zimmerman didn't know where he was.


----------



## asterism

Political Junky said:


> Zimmerman had a restraining order against him from an ex-girlfriend, and had attacked a cop when he was 19. He was no angel.



He did not attack a cop and he and his former fiance had mutual restraining orders as is common.  Zimmerman might not have been an angel, but his community service record is exceptional compared to Martin's.

How many kids did no_limit_nigga tutor?


----------



## Gardener

Trayvon was no angel and Zimmerman was no cop!!!!!!

Zimmerman was reacting to the side effects of his ADD meds, notably aggression and irratibility.


----------



## asterism

Gardener said:


> Trayvon was no angel and Zimmerman was no cop!!!!!!
> 
> Zimmerman was reacting to the side effects of his ADD meds, notably aggression and irratibility.



Then why call the police first?


----------



## freedombecki

drivebymedia said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If walking at 7:00 pm in the rain is suspicious in America, god help you if you don't have a gun.
> 
> *Gun manufacturers and NRA love that idea.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it isn't about justice any longer, it's about politics.....glad we got to the the real beef you have. Start a thread on that and we can debate your real topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Later - we want to keep a focus on these outrageously stupid right wing posts.
Click to expand...

 Project much?


----------



## wavingrl

back and forth--adversarial system

nothing to add of any relevance

A few Kenny Rogers songs come to mind.

Still thinking that that gated community should install lights and security cameras.

Still have no clue as to an alternative theory--ie Zimmerman ran through the complex after Trayvon started the fight. If someone would lay it out perhaps I could grasp it.

There is no more time for me to speculate.

Evaluating/comparing the absolute worth of either party--I cannot.

Evaluating my own bias and predjudice perhaps I can do that. Other ethnic groups have been the focus of bias and predjudice lately--making life more complicated. Stressful. Unhealthy for me.


----------



## mudwhistle

Political Junky said:


> Zimmerman had a restraining order against him from an ex-girlfriend, and had attacked a cop when he was 19. He was no angel.



Yeah........sure....uh-huh!!!!!


Seems Trayvan profiled Zimmerman. He decided he was a Gay white guy. He was discussing it with Rachel Jeantel before he jumped George Zimmerman.


----------



## Beachboy

We are upset about the Zimmerman verdict in our house.  The other night my wife and I were both ready to drive down to South Central Los Angeles and help the blacks demonstrate, but thought better about that, being as we are white. 

I stopped a black women in Target and told her we were upset about the Zimmerman verdict.  She was appreciatively moved and looked like she might cry.  I suggest others cosider doing likewise.






We blame the prosecutor for the whole thing.  She picked the jury, and blew the case.   






Know-it-all, Zimmerman prosecutor, Angela Corey, picked the jury 
and blew they case.  Corey can kiss her political career good-bye.​


----------



## Avatar4321

Let's hope no one is foolish enough to actually seriously hurt Jorge.


----------



## Avatar4321

If men were angels we would have need for earthly government. No one is an angel


----------



## Crackerman

I have yet heard anyone say they would NOT shoot someone who was on top of them beating their head into a hard surface and they believed they were going to die.

If anyone claims otherwise they are a bald face liar. Its animal instinct, survive.

Ask a black person that esp if the person was white and they would say they would shoot whitey without thinking twice.


----------



## R.C. Christian

If that dumb shit Z man had a smart bone left in his stupid body, he'd leave this country on principle alone. But no, the selfish idiot is looking for money right now. He'd like to get paid just like every other sloth involved in this stupid story including the fat eubonics retard. It's all about money now, ain't got nothing to with principle. Fuck Jorge Zimmerman and everyone else involved. 

MY God people, post something interesting.


----------



## drivebymedia

LilOlLady said:


> * PROSECUTING ATTORNEYS THREW THE CASE.  *
> Zimmermans *head wounds *are not consistent with his account and his head being *repeatedly banged* into the side walk. Wounds that appear to be *scratches* are too high up on the back of the head to come in contact with concrete. Wounds would have been lower and would have been *abrasions* instead of scratches. Consistent with head coming in contact with pebbles in grass, since Zimmermans back was wet or in contact with sprinkler in grass when Trayvon hit him and he fell hitting his head. Lay on the floor and feel where your head comes in contact with the floor. And if Trayvon *held his head and banged it into the sidewalk* wounds would have been *even lower than higher*.
> 
> Standing upright with my hoodie on it falls over two inches from my chest.
> 
> Zimmerman stalking the kid and after confronting Zimmerman with *why are you following me* and Zimmerman *conscientiously* responding with *what are you doing around here *instead of *I am a neighborhood watchmen *and then reaching into his pocket for his cell phone? Which Trayvon obvious was led to believe he was reaching for a weapon which led to Trayvon to *standing his ground* and fighting for his life.
> 
> Zimmerman account of the incident was not credible and consistent with *racial hatred *for Blacks that he had called 911 over 40 times and *racial profiling *of Trayvon as a criminal. *Zimmerman had profiled a 7 years old black child* when he call police and said he was acting suspicious. How much more evidence did the jury need? The *911 calls and Zimmermans inconsistency account* of the incident should have been more than enough to convict him of, the least, manslaughter.
> 
> *Prosecution deliberately threw this case*. WHY???????    The verdict should be overturned on ground of *incompetent representation and attorney negligence. *
> 
> Never heard of a homicide not being investigated since 1900s hangings of blacks.  Sanford police were acting as *judge and jury.*



Well, I don't think de la Rionda had any idea how to argue this case, while Mark O'Mara put on a stellar defense, and knew how to talk to 6 women jurists.

De la Rionda never did give us a clear argument for why Zimmerman was guilty of murder. He just seemed to stumble around, and talked to the jury and witnesses like they were law students, and not people of limitied intelligence and knowledge.

It seems a little unfair that a murderer goes free because of a fine defense lawyer, and an incompetent prosecutor.

Is that justice?

Dear me ....


----------



## namvet

if this dead kid was white its just local news, but......................


----------



## drivebymedia

The State of Florida, from Rick Scott down, wanted an acquittal.

Their appointment of Bernie del la Rionda as the lead prosecutor got them their acquittal.

The man just can't be as bad a lawyer as he was in this case.

There is plenty here to assume he was told to throw the case, and he did.


----------



## Sunshine

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Doubletap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon was no angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one ever said he was.
> 
> But whether he as &#8216;bad&#8217; or not is irrelevant, Martin wasn&#8217;t on trial.
> 
> And what conservatives either fail or refuse to understand is that the troubling aspect of the case was Zimmerman&#8217;s decision to pursue Martin when instructed not to do so by the police. The only logical inference as to Zimmerman&#8217;s motive was racial profiling.
> 
> Did Martin, because he was &#8216;bad,&#8217; at some point confront Zimmerman, attack him, beat him, compelling the former to lawfully kill the teenager in self-defense? According to Florida law, yes; Martin is alone responsible for his death, a consequence of his immaturity or poor decision-making or both.
> 
> Moreover, private citizens have the right to be racist, they have the right to racially profile young black men and presume they&#8217;re predisposed to violent crime, and they have the right to pursue them armed and kill them in self-defense with impunity if warranted.
> 
> No one is disputing these facts of law, and the verdict is perceived as just and appropriate.
> 
> However lawful Zimmerman&#8217;s actions, still not addressed is the initial troubling question as to why he simply didn&#8217;t heed the admonishment of the dispatcher, and allow the police to investigate the matter. Had Zimmerman only followed these simple instructions, Martin would be alive, and Zimmerman would not have lost over a year of this life caught up in this tragedy.
> 
> It is also perfectly appropriate for African-Americans to contemplate the same troubling question, the role racism played in the incident, and why Zimmerman simply didn&#8217;t stay in his car or just go home, because at that point he was in no danger of serious injury or death. Indeed, it&#8217;s also perfectly appropriate to question as to why Zimmerman felt the need to leave a safe, secure location to confront a dangerous, crime-prone young black male, as human nature tends toward avoiding danger and risk, not seeking it out.
> 
> Needless to say this question will never be addressed, not in the context of the racial, emotional, and partisan maelstrom that engulfs the controversy
Click to expand...


He was not instructed not to follow.  The rest of your post is hubris.  You should have cut class and watched the trial.  You can still find the actual dialog with the dispatcher online if you wish to be educated.


----------



## Lovebears65

In 2010 race-related beating case, George Zimmerman pushed to discipline same officers who investigated Trayvon Martin shooting | The Daily Caller


Why is this story on the news.


----------



## Missourian

There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to  walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about  robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved....  

---Jesse Jackson.


Remarks at a meeting of Operation PUSH in Chicago (27 November  1993). Quoted in "Crime: New Frontier - Jesse Jackson Calls It Top  Civil-Rights Issue" by Mary A. Johnson, 29 November 1993, _Chicago Sun-Times_ (ellipsis in original). Partially quoted in _US News & World Report_ (10 March 1996)


----------



## Jackson

At the time, I wondered about the head wounds.  They didn't seem to be in the right place and I wondered if they were seen right away.  They didn't bleed very much for a head wound.  Just very curious about them.  And whether Z could breathe with a nose full of blood and able to scream while he was on his back...


----------



## asterism

> In my mind, I believe Trayvon, Jeantel said. It was Trayvon because like I say, it was the headset. I know Trayvon. That headset [is] always over by his chest area. And I was on the phone. Why would Trayvon leave me on the phone if he wanted to start something? Thats a black  well, not a black situation, any teen situation  Im gonna call you back. Trayvon had not said nothing to me. The only things, OK, Im at the back. Im almost at my daddys fiancée house. Wow.



Jeantel: I believe Trayvon hit first [VIDEO] | The Daily Caller


----------



## Zona

Best thread ever?


----------



## skookerasbil

One fact of life the equal to death and taxes........

Blacks and the far left will always support the black guy no matter what the facts are.


Some funny shit when you think about it......


----------



## Politico

JoeB131 said:


> More on Juror B37
> 
> 
> - She dislikes the media in general and considers it worthless. "You never get all the information... it's skewed one way or the other."
> 
> - "I don't listen to the radio" or read the internet, she said. Her only news about the case came from the Today show. "Newspapers are used in the parrot's cage. Not even read," she said. "It's been so long since I even read one. The only time I see em is when I'm putting them down on the floor."
> 
> - During questioning, she referred multiple times to "riots" in Sanford after Trayvon Martin was killed. "I knew there was rioting, but I guess [the authorities] had it pretty well organized," she says at one point. In fact, despite a great deal of salivating anticipation by the media both before and after the trial, there were no riots in Sanford, Florida.
> 
> - She referred to the killing of Trayvon Martin as "an unfortunate incident that happened."



Other than the riot part she was spot on.



JoeB131 said:


> What does that have to do with the point made.
> 
> This woman was ignorant.  She really thought there were riots after Trayvon was shot.
> 
> And they seated her anyway.



Your point? You guys think there are riots going on now. Talk about pot and kettle.



dilloduck said:


> The verdict is in. The jury----ALL OF THEM state that the issue of race never came up. Don't lie.



Wrong. One of them has clearly said they have no intention of commenting.


----------



## Esmeralda

asterism said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had a phone, he should have gone to his the house where he was staying and called the police.  Shootspeeders knows this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in order to protect himself from being murdered by the Neighborhood Watch Captain, he should have run home and called the police, and because he didn't do that, he is responsible for his own murder. I see.  Makes sense. That's what the Neighborhood Watch is for, to pose a life threatening presence that innocent, unarmed people need to run from and call the police to protect themselves from, and if they don't do that, and are murdered by the Neighborhood Watch Captain, it is their own fault. Talk about reality being turned upside down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, in order to avoid being killed in a fight he should have gone home.  If he was scared he should have called the police while continuing his leisurely walk home.  That he didn't shows he did something else between the time he said he was being followed and the time he hit Zimmerman.
> 
> He was not murdered.
Click to expand...


Don't you see the irony here?  Don't you see how wrong and upside down this is? That he should have to run home and call the police to protect himself from the Neighborhood Watch Captain, the man who was supposed to be protecting every innocent resident of the neighborhood?   Don't you see how the situation George Zimmerman created is the exact opposite of the kind of situation his presence is supposed to be creating?  Rather than creating more safety, he  made it more hazardous, far, far more hazardous.  Zimmerman was in the wrong, completely in the wrong.  Trayvon should have not beenn put in a position to run and hide from this guy.  WHY DID GEORGE ZIMMERMAN NEVER IDENTIFY HIMSELF AS NEIGHBORHOOD WATCH TO TRAYVON?????? If he had, Trayvon would be alive.

Neighborhood Watch guidelines Zimmerman was supposed to follow:  

&#8220;Their duty is to be the eyes and ears. Report crime as they see it,&#8221; said Dorival, adding that she provided handouts stressing this and also explained it verbally during the meeting. ....

*Guy asked Dorival what the handouts and her instructions tell volunteers to do if they begin following a suspicious person.

&#8220;We tell them they don&#8217;t do that. That&#8217;s the job of law enforcement,&#8221; she replied.*

*The same instructions apply to confronting a suspicious person, Dorival said. She said her presentation would advise people, &#8220;Not to confront, to let &#8230; the police department do the job.*&#8220;*They&#8217;re not supposed to take matters into their own hands*. &#8230; Let law enforcement take the risk of approaching a suspect,&#8221; Dorival said.

http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/...n-neighborhood-watch-20130625,0,7056736.story  Zimmerman's vigilantee attitude caused the death of an innocent person.


----------



## jon_berzerk

asterism said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had a phone, he should have gone to his the house where he was staying and called the police.  Shootspeeders knows this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in order to protect himself from being murdered by the Neighborhood Watch Captain, he should have run home and called the police, and because he didn't do that, he is responsible for his own murder. I see.  Makes sense. That's what the Neighborhood Watch is for, to pose a life threatening presence that innocent, unarmed people need to run from and call the police to protect themselves from, and if they don't do that, and are murdered by the Neighborhood Watch Captain, it is their own fault. Talk about reality being turned upside down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, in order to avoid being killed in a fight he should have gone home.  If he was scared he should have called the police while continuing his leisurely walk home.  That he didn't shows he did something else between the time he said he was being followed and the time he hit Zimmerman.
> 
> He was not murdered.
Click to expand...


had martin called the police to report this

they would have said 

oh that is George Zimmerman neighborhood watch guy 

we have him on the other line 

and then they would have told George that the other person

is treyvon martin who is visiting his dad

but martin didnt do that 

instead he circled back and started confrontation 

that led to his death


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Esmeralda said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, in order to protect himself from being murdered by the Neighborhood Watch Captain, he should have run home and called the police, and because he didn't do that, he is responsible for his own murder. I see.  Makes sense. That's what the Neighborhood Watch is for, to pose a life threatening presence that innocent, unarmed people need to run from and call the police to protect themselves from, and if they don't do that, and are murdered by the Neighborhood Watch Captain, it is their own fault. Talk about reality being turned upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, in order to avoid being killed in a fight he should have gone home.  If he was scared he should have called the police while continuing his leisurely walk home.  That he didn't shows he did something else between the time he said he was being followed and the time he hit Zimmerman.
> 
> He was not murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you see the irony here?  Don't you see how wrong and upside down this is? That he should have to run home and call the police to protect himself from the Neighborhood Watch Captain, the man who was supposed to be protecting every innocent resident of the neighborhood?   Don't you see how the situation George Zimmerman created is the exact opposite of the kind of situation his presence is supposed to be creating?  Rather than creating more safety, he  made it more hazardous, far, far more hazardous.  Zimmerman was in the wrong, completely in the wrong.  Trayvon should have not beenn put in a position to run and hide from this guy.  WHY DID GEORGE ZIMMERMAN NEVER IDENTIFY HIMSELF AS NEIGHBORHOOD WATCH TO TRAYVON?????? If he had, Trayvon would be alive.
> 
> Neighborhood Watch guidelines Zimmerman was supposed to follow:
> 
> &#8220;Their duty is to be the eyes and ears. Report crime as they see it,&#8221; said Dorival, adding that she provided handouts stressing this and also explained it verbally during the meeting. ....
> 
> *Guy asked Dorival what the handouts and her instructions tell volunteers to do if they begin following a suspicious person.
> 
> &#8220;We tell them they don&#8217;t do that. That&#8217;s the job of law enforcement,&#8221; she replied.*
> 
> *The same instructions apply to confronting a suspicious person, Dorival said. She said her presentation would advise people, &#8220;Not to confront, to let &#8230; the police department do the job.*&#8220;*They&#8217;re not supposed to take matters into their own hands*. &#8230; Let law enforcement take the risk of approaching a suspect,&#8221; Dorival said.
> 
> Rules for neighborhood watch discussed in George Zimmerman trial - latimes.com  Zimmerman's vigilantee attitude caused the death of an innocent person.
Click to expand...

You have to realize that when Trayvom approached in an aggressive manner towards Zimmerman sitting in his truck and then took off running after seeing Zimmerman on the phone, the dispatcher asked him 'which way is he running?' It was only logical for George to exit his vehicle to see where he ran off to in order to report that to the dispatcher so he could direct cops to the vicinity of where he ran. Unfortunately Trayvon was a speed demon and disappeared only to reappear 4 minutes later and confront George as he's walking back to his truck. Zimmerman did everything within the law. Even juror B-37 stated that she believed the dispatcher 'egged' Zimmerman to get out of his vehicle.


----------



## Noomi

drivebymedia said:


> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.



Just because someone 'looks' suspicious is no reason to stalk them and kill them.
Racist bitch.


----------



## Esmeralda

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, in order to avoid being killed in a fight he should have gone home.  If he was scared he should have called the police while continuing his leisurely walk home.  That he didn't shows he did something else between the time he said he was being followed and the time he hit Zimmerman.
> 
> He was not murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you see the irony here?  Don't you see how wrong and upside down this is? That he should have to run home and call the police to protect himself from the Neighborhood Watch Captain, the man who was supposed to be protecting every innocent resident of the neighborhood?   Don't you see how the situation George Zimmerman created is the exact opposite of the kind of situation his presence is supposed to be creating?  Rather than creating more safety, he  made it more hazardous, far, far more hazardous.  Zimmerman was in the wrong, completely in the wrong.  Trayvon should have not beenn put in a position to run and hide from this guy.  WHY DID GEORGE ZIMMERMAN NEVER IDENTIFY HIMSELF AS NEIGHBORHOOD WATCH TO TRAYVON?????? If he had, Trayvon would be alive.
> 
> Neighborhood Watch guidelines Zimmerman was supposed to follow:
> 
> Their duty is to be the eyes and ears. Report crime as they see it, said Dorival, adding that she provided handouts stressing this and also explained it verbally during the meeting. ....
> 
> *Guy asked Dorival what the handouts and her instructions tell volunteers to do if they begin following a suspicious person.
> 
> We tell them they dont do that. Thats the job of law enforcement, she replied.*
> 
> *The same instructions apply to confronting a suspicious person, Dorival said. She said her presentation would advise people, Not to confront, to let  the police department do the job.**Theyre not supposed to take matters into their own hands*.  Let law enforcement take the risk of approaching a suspect, Dorival said.
> 
> Rules for neighborhood watch discussed in George Zimmerman trial - latimes.com  Zimmerman's vigilantee attitude caused the death of an innocent person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to realize that when Trayvom approached in an aggressive manner towards Zimmerman sitting in his truck and then took off running after seeing Zimmerman on the phone, the dispatcher asked him 'which way is he running?' *It was only logical for George to exit his vehicle to see where he ran off to in order to report that to the dispatcher so he could direct cops to the vicinity of where he ran. Unfortunately Trayvon was a speed demon and disappeared only to reappear 4 minutes later and confront George as he's walking back to his truck. Zimmerman did everything within the law. Even juror B-37 stated that she believed the dispatcher 'egged' Zimmerman to get out of his vehicle*.
Click to expand...


This is total BS.  You suffer from self-serving reasoning.


----------



## JoeB131

Jarhead said:


> [
> 
> what he had in his hand is irrelevant. Zimmerman never even mentioned to the 911 officer that the suspicious individual was carrying something.
> 
> I have a question.....
> 
> A 6 foot tall man was walking through a closed neighborhood. The community night watchman did not recognize him as a resident.
> 
> What should the watchman do at that point?



Call the police. 

Stay in his car. 

Don't go chasing the guy with a gun.  

All the stuff that his Community Watch guide told him to do.


----------



## JoeB131

Politico said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More on Juror B37
> 
> 
> - She dislikes the media in general and considers it worthless. "You never get all the information... it's skewed one way or the other."
> 
> - "I don't listen to the radio" or read the internet, she said. Her only news about the case came from the Today show. "Newspapers are used in the parrot's cage. Not even read," she said. "It's been so long since I even read one. The only time I see em is when I'm putting them down on the floor."
> 
> - During questioning, she referred multiple times to "riots" in Sanford after Trayvon Martin was killed. "I knew there was rioting, but I guess [the authorities] had it pretty well organized," she says at one point. In fact, despite a great deal of salivating anticipation by the media both before and after the trial, there were no riots in Sanford, Florida.
> 
> - She referred to the killing of Trayvon Martin as "an unfortunate incident that happened."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the riot part she was spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the point made.
> 
> This woman was ignorant.  She really thought there were riots after Trayvon was shot.
> 
> And they seated her anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point? You guys think there are riots going on now. Talk about pot and kettle.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I'm not sure who "you guys" are.  I know there aren't riots going on now, much to my surprise. 

But what I did find telling here is that this woman things a bunch of black people peacefully demonstrating constitutes a "riot".  It tells me that she thinks black folks are scary and she needs self-appointed vigilantes like Zimmerman to protect her from them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Georgie didn't call the police for nothing. Trayvon was hanging out in someone's yard. Later, he came out of a bush and attacked him. And when police lied to him and told him that someone video recorded the incident, his reaction was "Thank God!" These are just a few things that overwhelmingly point to his innocence. Only racist hatemongers are carrying the torch against Zimmerman.


----------



## Noomi

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Georgie didn't call the police for nothing. Trayvon was hanging out in someone's yard. Later, he came out of a bush and attacked him. And when police lied to him and told him that someone video recorded the incident, his reaction was "Thank God!" These are just a few things that overwhelmingly point to his innocence. Only racist hatemongers are carrying the torch against Zimmerman.



He should have stayed in his car like a good little boy.


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Georgie didn't call the police for nothing. Trayvon was hanging out in someone's yard. Later, he came out of a bush and attacked him. And when police lied to him and told him that someone video recorded the incident, his reaction was "Thank God!" These are just a few things that overwhelmingly point to his innocence. Only racist hatemongers are carrying the torch against Zimmerman.



Except there were no Bushes on the street where Zimmerman said he was attacked. 


And Zimmerman was told there were survellience cameras, which as a member of the community watch, he knew there weren't. 

Zimmerman shot an unarmed black child after profling and stalking him.  He needs to be in prison.


----------



## jon_berzerk

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Georgie didn't call the police for nothing. Trayvon was hanging out in someone's yard. Later, he came out of a bush and attacked him. And when police lied to him and told him that someone video recorded the incident, his reaction was "Thank God!" These are just a few things that overwhelmingly point to his innocence. Only racist hatemongers are carrying the torch against Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there were no Bushes on the street where Zimmerman said he was attacked.
> 
> 
> And Zimmerman was told there were survellience cameras, which as a member of the community watch, he knew there weren't.
> 
> Zimmerman shot an unarmed black child after profling and stalking him.  He needs to be in prison.
Click to expand...


*Except there were no Bushes on the street where Zimmerman said he was attacked. *

but there was by the T where the incident started 

*Zimmerman was told there were survellience cameras, which as a member of the community watch, he knew there weren't. 
*

the cop told George Zimmerman that the video came from martins cell phone


----------



## JoeB131

jon_berzerk said:


> [
> 
> the cop told George Zimmerman that the video came from martins cell phone



No, he didn't, and that was even more ridiculous.  So he's claiming that Martin was beating him with both fists, holding his mouth shut, going for his gun AND filiming it on his cell phone.  





*Actual picture of the suspect!*


----------



## jon_berzerk

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> the cop told George Zimmerman that the video came from martins cell phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he didn't, and that was even more ridiculous.  So he's claiming that Martin was beating him with both fists, holding his mouth shut, going for his gun AND filiming it on his cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actual picture of the suspect!*
Click to expand...


actually he did had you watched the testimony


----------



## JoeB131

I did. He didn't say anything about Martin filiming it, and frankly, Zimmerman would have known that was lie, since Martin wasn't holding a camera when he blew a hole in him.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Eric Holder Department of Justice has set up a tip-line where concerned citizens can email in their own personal racist interactions with George Zimmerman in hopes of building a case against him for civil rights violations.


> They were calling on us to actively refer anyone who had any information, that might build a case against Zimmerman for either a civil rights violation or a hate crime, Arnwine said. They said they would very aggressively investigate this case.
> 
> Arnwine said the call was convened at about 3:30 p.m. by Tom Perez, Assistant Attorney General for the Civil Rights Division of the United States Department of Justice, and included representatives from the FBI, and several federal prosecutors, she said. DOJ officials also said they would open a public email address so people could send in tips on the case.
> 
> That email address, which is now in operation, is Sanford.florida@usdoj.gov.



Good. I'm still waiting on the Obama Administration to set up a tip-line for whistle-blowers on the IRS abuses, the NSA spying on every single American, and anyone who knows witnesses or survivors from the attacks at Benghazi Libya.

I think they'll have a problem building a case with real evidence. 

Zimmermans high school prom date- black.

Zimmermans business partner- black.

Zimmermans wifes best friend- black.

Kids Zimmerman tutors after school for free- black.

Neighbor Zimmerman invited to stay at his house as long as she needed after being rattled by a break in to her house, black.

Homeless man killed that Zimmerman fought for justice for- black.

Fifty-one percent of the neighborhood where Zimmerman rents a house- black/brown.

Read more: Holder's DOJ Sets Up Email Account For Zimmerman Tips | NewsBusters​


Links

George Zimmerman: DOJ solicits help from civil rights leaders in Zimmerman investigation - Orlando Sentinel

DOJ Sets Up Zimmerman Snitch Hotline | Jammie Wearing Fools

Holder's DOJ Sets Up Email Account For Zimmerman Tips | NewsBusters


----------



## jon_berzerk

JoeB131 said:


> I did. He didn't say anything about Martin filiming it, and frankly, Zimmerman would have known that was lie, since Martin wasn't holding a camera when he blew a hole in him.



no one said anything about martin holding the phone at the time


----------



## JoeB131

jon_berzerk said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. He didn't say anything about Martin filiming it, and frankly, Zimmerman would have known that was lie, since Martin wasn't holding a camera when he blew a hole in him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one said anything about martin holding the phone at the time
Click to expand...


Then what was the point of the bluff, then?


----------



## jon_berzerk

mudwhistle said:


> The Eric Holder Department of Justice has set up a tip-line where concerned citizens can email in their own personal racist interactions with George Zimmerman in hopes of building a case against him for civil rights violations.
> 
> 
> 
> They were calling on us to actively refer anyone who had any information, that might build a case against Zimmerman for either a civil rights violation or a hate crime, Arnwine said. They said they would very aggressively investigate this case.
> 
> Arnwine said the call was convened at about 3:30 p.m. by Tom Perez, Assistant Attorney General for the Civil Rights Division of the United States Department of Justice, and included representatives from the FBI, and several federal prosecutors, she said. DOJ officials also said they would open a public email address so people could send in tips on the case.
> 
> That email address, which is now in operation, is Sanford.florida@usdoj.gov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. I'm still waiting on the Obama Administration to set up a tip-line for whistle-blowers on the IRS abuses, the NSA spying on every single American, and anyone who knows witnesses or survivors from the attacks at Benghazi Libya.
> 
> I think they'll have a problem building a case with real evidence.
> 
> Zimmermans high school prom date- black.
> 
> Zimmermans business partner- black.
> 
> Zimmermans wifes best friend- black.
> 
> Kids Zimmerman tutors after school for free- black.
> 
> Neighbor Zimmerman invited to stay at his house as long as she needed after being rattled by a break in to her house, black.
> 
> Homeless man killed that Zimmerman fought for justice for- black.
> 
> Fifty-one percent of the neighborhood where Zimmerman rents a house- black/brown.
> 
> Read more: Holder's DOJ Sets Up Email Account For Zimmerman Tips | NewsBusters​
> 
> 
> Links
> 
> George Zimmerman: DOJ solicits help from civil rights leaders in Zimmerman investigation - Orlando Sentinel
> 
> DOJ Sets Up Zimmerman Snitch Hotline | Jammie Wearing Fools
> 
> Holder's DOJ Sets Up Email Account For Zimmerman Tips | NewsBusters
Click to expand...


the feds could always use the

*"maybe"* that is just a cover 

to hide his racism


----------



## JoeB131

Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.


----------



## jon_berzerk

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. He didn't say anything about Martin filiming it, and frankly, Zimmerman would have known that was lie, since Martin wasn't holding a camera when he blew a hole in him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one said anything about martin holding the phone at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what was the point of the bluff, then?
Click to expand...


One of the weeks most destructive revelations for the prosecution occurred just before the court adjourned for the first day. In an attempt to trick Zimmerman, Serino suggested that Martins cellphone might have recorded video of everything that happened. He told Zimmerman: If its there and you havent told us, it will be very bad for you. The cell phone was dead, but Zimmerman didnt know that. Zimmerman immediately replied:
Thank God. I was hoping someone videotaped it.

Zimmerman ? ?thank goodness someone caught that on video? | Something should go here, maybe later.


----------



## Stephanie

Holder and Obama are frkken RACIST no ifs ands or buts about it..

disgusting administration who shows favoritism to people of their skin color

so much for them Representing ALL the people in this country...gives you all the warm fuzzies?


----------



## wavingrl

I haven't seen a thread on him. eta ---E54

Appeared on Fox last night.
Zimmerman Alternate Juror E54 Speaks Out About Verdict

Alternate juror in Zimmerman trial says he agrees with the verdict | Fox News

Impressions from his interview:

--Acknowledged some credibility from Rachel Jeantel's testimony

--More focused on the details--not particularly bothered by pictures of the autopsy

--Agreed with verdict

--Not surprised B37 was first to speak

--Protective of the 'ladies'

--Approved by prosecution and defense~

~~~
The Jurors:
George Zimmerman to face all-woman jury ? MSNBC


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.



Trayvan profiled, stalked, and attacked George Zimmerman.

Maybe he thought it would be fun to kick a fags ass, but he found out that when you make it a habit of jumping on adults it's no longer fun and games. They don't know you're just a kid.


----------



## testarosa

National Witch Hunt Tip Line.


----------



## Stephanie

testarosa said:


> National Witch Hunt Tip Line.



naaa, the left only see's and cares about witch hunts when its against their DEAR LEADERS..Obama and Holder


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Noomi said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because someone 'looks' suspicious is no reason to stalk them and kill them.
> Racist bitch.
Click to expand...


No, but it is a good reason to follow them. Idiot.


----------



## jon_berzerk

testarosa said:


> National Witch Hunt Tip Line.



i find it ironic 

martin hated snitches 

so holder sets up a snitch line 

--LOL


----------



## JoeB131

jon_berzerk said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one said anything about martin holding the phone at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what was the point of the bluff, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the weeks most destructive revelations for the prosecution occurred just before the court adjourned for the first day. In an attempt to trick Zimmerman, Serino suggested that Martins cellphone might have recorded video of everything that happened. He told Zimmerman: If its there and you havent told us, it will be very bad for you. The cell phone was dead, but Zimmerman didnt know that. Zimmerman immediately replied:
> Thank God. I was hoping someone videotaped it.
> 
> Zimmerman ? ?thank goodness someone caught that on video? | Something should go here, maybe later.
Click to expand...


Yeah, bit of a problem there, since Zimmerman had Trayvon in sight and knew damned well he wasn't videotaping anything.


----------



## testarosa

That's a lot of Fed resources to appease/incite the angry mob.

Meawhile in other Fed news, while monitoring and tracking witch hunt tips on a US citizen found ng in a court of law and by another Fed agency, Boston marathon terrorists slip thru undetected.


----------



## jon_berzerk

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what was the point of the bluff, then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the weeks most destructive revelations for the prosecution occurred just before the court adjourned for the first day. In an attempt to trick Zimmerman, Serino suggested that Martins cellphone might have recorded video of everything that happened. He told Zimmerman: If its there and you havent told us, it will be very bad for you. The cell phone was dead, but Zimmerman didnt know that. Zimmerman immediately replied:
> Thank God. I was hoping someone videotaped it.
> 
> Zimmerman ? ?thank goodness someone caught that on video? | Something should go here, maybe later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, bit of a problem there, since Zimmerman had Trayvon in sight and knew damned well he wasn't videotaping anything.
Click to expand...


well that is what happened 

one there are bushes where the inident started 

and two the cop told zimmerman it was recorded on martins cell phone 

two myths busted at once


----------



## Stephanie

SNIP:
Eric Holder&#8217;s Reign of Racial Terror

July 17, 2013 By Arnold Ahlert 19 Comments 

.S. Attorney General Eric Holder is apparently ready to pick up where he left off last year and continue his investigation into whether Trayvon Martin&#8217;s civil rights were violated by the recently acquitted George Zimmerman. Holder had stepped aside to let the Florida trial of Zimmerman proceed, but it would appear that the verdict rendered Saturday night is too irresistible for the man who oversees one of the most racially-polarized Justice Departments (DOJ) in the history of the nation. &#8220;Experienced federal prosecutors will determine whether the evidence reveals a prosecutable violation of any of the limited federal criminal civil rights statutes within our jurisdiction, and whether federal prosecution is appropriate,&#8221; the DOJ announced.

NAACP President Benjamin Jealous was thrilled with the news. Regarding the conclusion of the trial, he said in a statement, &#8220;We are outraged and heartbroken over today&#8217;s verdict. We will pursue civil rights charges with the Department of Justice, we will continue to fight for the removal of Stand Your Ground laws in every state and we will not rest until racial profiling in all its forms is outlawed.&#8221;



Such &#8220;coordination&#8221; between the NAACP and the DOJ has already occurred. As a 2012 article in the Orlando Sentinel reveals, the DOJ&#8217;s Community Relations Service (CRS) &#8220;helped set up a meeting between the local NAACP and elected officials&#8221; leading to the temporary resignation of Sanford police Chief Bill Lee, who was subsequently fired for failing to file charges against Zimmerman. The article further notes that the CRS, which the DOJ claims &#8221;does not take sides&#8221; in their role as &#8220;peacemakers&#8221; in community racial conflicts, also &#8220;arranged a police escort for college students to ensure safe passage for their 40-mile march from Daytona Beach to Sanford to demand justice.&#8221;

DOJ coordination with the NAACP was not limited to Sanford. In 2010, following a year of stonewalling by the Department, two former DOJ officials testified under oath before the U.S. Commission on Civil Rights. They revealed that the NAACP pressured the DOJ to drop its already won voter intimidation case against New Black Panther members videotaped at a Philadelphia polling place in 2008. Two men were shown dressed in military-style uniforms with one holding a night stick.

As for not taking sides, Holder himself is deeply invested in a relationship with racial arsonist Al Sharpton. Yesterday on MSNBC, Sharpton promised his National Action Network (NAN) would be mobilizing protests in 100 cities with the specific purpose of pressuring the DOJ to prosecute Zimmerman. That would be the same National Action Network where Holder appeared on April 11, 2012, to sing Sharpton&#8217;s praises &#8220;for your partnership, your friendship, and your tireless efforts to speak out for the voiceless, to stand up for the powerless, and to shine a light on the problems we must solve, and the promises we must fulfill.&#8221; It was there that Holder first promised to launch a DOJ probe into Martin&#8217;s death. &#8220;If we find evidence of a potential federal criminal civil rights crime, we will take appropriate action,&#8221; he said.

all of it here
Eric Holder?s Reign of Racial Terror | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## jon_berzerk

testarosa said:


> That's a lot of Fed resources to appease/incite the angry mob.
> 
> Meawhile in other Fed news, while monitoring and tracking witch hunt tips on a US citizen found ng in a court of law and by another Fed agency, Boston marathon terrorists slip thru undetected.



they did 

in other federal news 

the irs scandal has now been placed in the white house


----------



## testarosa

You think the witch hunt tip line will bring out the ones the FBI didn't find or  interview or only the crackpots will call?

/rhetorical


----------



## wavingrl

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juror 37, who refused to have her image appear on Anerson Cooper's show, continually referred to Zimmerman as "George"
> 
> "I felt George was innocent the first day of the trial".
> 
> She is from Sanford, has 2 children, and her husband carries a gun.
> 
> "Race was not an issue, it's just that Trayvon Martin looked suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> A jury of your peers.
> 
> God help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because someone 'looks' suspicious is no reason to stalk them and kill them.
> Racist bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but it is a good reason to follow them. Idiot.
Click to expand...


Daughter of an Air Force captain--husband works for shuttle/aerospace company. Had been called for jury duty 4 times and not seated because of 'where I work'--? something military related --I would surmise.  Mother of 2 college students.

I didn't get 'racist bitch' from this--but as I have learned --'You may not be a racist but still participate in racism through bias and predjudice'.

ok--I have heard that before. Not much more that I can do about it I am now convinced.
all for naught--the years of listening to Crosby, Stills and Nash and others. --cough.

Give it a rest--just give it a rest.


----------



## testarosa

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of Fed resources to appease/incite the angry mob.
> 
> Meawhile in other Fed news, while monitoring and tracking witch hunt tips on a US citizen found ng in a court of law and by another Fed agency, Boston marathon terrorists slip thru undetected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they did
> 
> in other federal news
> 
> the irs scandal has now been placed in the white house
Click to expand...


[Diversion]


----------



## jon_berzerk

testarosa said:


> You think the witch hunt tip line will bring out the ones the FBI didn't find or  interview or only the crackpots will call?
> 
> /rhetorical



lots of crackpots 

bank on it


----------



## testarosa

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the witch hunt tip line will bring out the ones the FBI didn't find or  interview or only the crackpots will call?
> 
> /rhetorical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of crackpots
> 
> bank on it
Click to expand...


DOJ spends two months investigating 800-CRC-KPOT crackpot claims.

Awesome.


----------



## jon_berzerk

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the witch hunt tip line will bring out the ones the FBI didn't find or  interview or only the crackpots will call?
> 
> /rhetorical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of crackpots
> 
> bank on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DOJ spends two months investigating 800-CRC-KPOT crackpot claims.
> 
> Awesome.
Click to expand...


spend spend spend away


----------



## Jarhead

JoeB131 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> what he had in his hand is irrelevant. Zimmerman never even mentioned to the 911 officer that the suspicious individual was carrying something.
> 
> I have a question.....
> 
> A 6 foot tall man was walking through a closed neighborhood. The community night watchman did not recognize him as a resident.
> 
> What should the watchman do at that point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Call the police*.
> 
> Stay in his car.
> 
> Don't go chasing the guy with a gun.
> 
> All the stuff that his Community Watch guide told him to do.
Click to expand...


And that is what he did...call the police.

The question is about racial profiling. Assholes like you that want to make something out of nothing are claiming that he called 911 because he racially profiled the guy...

SO I again ask.....

A 6 foot individual is seen by the night watchman walking in the rain in a closed community. The night watchman does not recognize him as a resident and, besides, he has reason to wonder why a "resident" of a closed community is walking in the rain in the community.

His job is to call the police when he sees something unusual.

That being said, how does one deduce that he found the person suspicious because he racially profiled him?

Strictly because the individual was black?

Does that mean a white night watchman can NEVER assume an unrecognized individual in a closed community who is black is suspicious?


----------



## testarosa

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> lots of crackpots
> 
> bank on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ spends two months investigating 800-CRC-KPOT crackpot claims.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> spend spend spend away
Click to expand...


DOJ - inventing new crackpot ways to spend your money every day in the name of injustice and witch hunt.

This just in rick scott said he will not call special session on SYG despite protestors and Stevie.

Okay.. he's a crook but maybe Ill give him one on re-election.


----------



## Jarhead

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the witch hunt tip line will bring out the ones the FBI didn't find or  interview or only the crackpots will call?
> 
> /rhetorical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of crackpots
> 
> bank on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DOJ spends two months investigating 800-CRC-KPOT crackpot claims.
> 
> Awesome.
Click to expand...


But not a word from Holder regarding the Florida DA illegally withholding evidence from the defense team.


----------



## JoeB131

Jarhead said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> what he had in his hand is irrelevant. Zimmerman never even mentioned to the 911 officer that the suspicious individual was carrying something.
> 
> I have a question.....
> 
> A 6 foot tall man was walking through a closed neighborhood. The community night watchman did not recognize him as a resident.
> 
> What should the watchman do at that point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Call the police*.
> 
> Stay in his car.
> 
> Don't go chasing the guy with a gun.
> 
> All the stuff that his Community Watch guide told him to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is what he did...call the police.
> 
> The question is about racial profiling. Assholes like you that want to make something out of nothing are claiming that he called 911 because he racially profiled the guy...
> 
> SO I again ask.....
> 
> A 6 foot individual is seen by the night watchman walking in the rain in a closed community. The night watchman does not recognize him as a resident and, besides, he has reason to wonder why a "resident" of a closed community is walking in the rain in the community.
> 
> His job is to call the police when he sees something unusual.
> 
> That being said, how does one deduce that he found the person suspicious because he racially profiled him?
> 
> Strictly because the individual was black?
> 
> Does that mean a white night watchman can NEVER assume an unrecognized individual in a closed community who is black is suspicious?
Click to expand...


If a six foot white kid was walking through that neighborhood, Zimmerman would have never called the cops.


----------



## testarosa

Jarhead said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> lots of crackpots
> 
> bank on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ spends two months investigating 800-CRC-KPOT crackpot claims.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not a word from Holder regarding the Florida DA illegally withholding evidence from the defense team.
Click to expand...


Why do his job when there's a witch hunt to conduct.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvan profiled, stalked, and attacked George Zimmerman.
> 
> Maybe he thought it would be fun to kick a fags ass, but it found out that when you make it a habit of jumping on adults it's no longer fun and games. They don't know you're just a kid.
Click to expand...


Gee, I don't know, I think the aggressive act was Zimmerman running after Trayvon after Trayvon tried to evade him. 

I don't think it was "beating up a fag" so much as "not wanting to be raped or murdered by a pervert".  

It would have been nice if Zimmerman had identified himself. 

It would have been nicer if he didn't have a gun that gave him 'Courage".


----------



## Jarhead

JoeB131 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Call the police*.
> 
> Stay in his car.
> 
> Don't go chasing the guy with a gun.
> 
> All the stuff that his Community Watch guide told him to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what he did...call the police.
> 
> The question is about racial profiling. Assholes like you that want to make something out of nothing are claiming that he called 911 because he racially profiled the guy...
> 
> SO I again ask.....
> 
> A 6 foot individual is seen by the night watchman walking in the rain in a closed community. The night watchman does not recognize him as a resident and, besides, he has reason to wonder why a "resident" of a closed community is walking in the rain in the community.
> 
> His job is to call the police when he sees something unusual.
> 
> That being said, how does one deduce that he found the person suspicious because he racially profiled him?
> 
> Strictly because the individual was black?
> 
> Does that mean a white night watchman can NEVER assume an unrecognized individual in a closed community who is black is suspicious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a six foot white kid was walking through that neighborhood, Zimmerman would have never called the cops.
Click to expand...


Assumption on your part.

Only a racist would automatically assume that.

Making you a disgusting human being.

I again ask.....

A six foot tall individual is walking in a closed community. He is not recognized as a resident of the community by the night watchman. Furthermore, the night watchman finds it unusual for anyone to be walking in the rain in a closed community for if they were a resident, they would likely use a car and if they are a visitor, they would have no reason to be walking in the rain. Yes, there may be an explanation, but it is unusual non the less.

What should the night watchman do?

*According to you....he should first see the race of the individual, and if that individual is BLACK he should stand down and let him continue without calling the cops...for he will be accused of racially profiling.*

Pretty sad to be you. The black community should be ashamed of punks like you.


----------



## Katzndogz

They will get millions and millions of "tips".  After which, they will say that they were unable to get any useable evidence and close the case.


----------



## Katzndogz

The answer is very simple,  do not attack random strangers because you have no idea who is armed and who is not.


----------



## Sallow

Good.

Every citizen in the United States is worthy of protection under the law.


----------



## Jarhead

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvan profiled, stalked, and attacked George Zimmerman.
> 
> Maybe he thought it would be fun to kick a fags ass, but it found out that when you make it a habit of jumping on adults it's no longer fun and games. They don't know you're just a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, I don't know, I think the aggressive act was Zimmerman running after Trayvon after Trayvon tried to evade him.
> 
> I don't think it was "beating up a fag" so much as "not wanting to be raped or murdered by a pervert".
> 
> It would have been nice if Zimmerman had identified himself.
> 
> It would have been nicer if he didn't have a gun that gave him 'Courage".
Click to expand...


fuck off you fucking racist.

You are an embarrassment to the black community.


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvan profiled, stalked, and attacked George Zimmerman.
> 
> Maybe he thought it would be fun to kick a fags ass, but it found out that when you make it a habit of jumping on adults it's no longer fun and games. They don't know you're just a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, I don't know, I think the aggressive act was Zimmerman running after Trayvon after Trayvon tried to evade him.
> 
> I don't think it was "beating up a fag" so much as "not wanting to be raped or murdered by a pervert".
> 
> It would have been nice if Zimmerman had identified himself.
> 
> It would have been nicer if he didn't have a gun that gave him 'Courage".
Click to expand...



how many times you plan on repeating this same crap as IF you were on the scene?
you might as well just be blaaa blaaaaaaaa blaing..oh that is what you are doing...


----------



## Jarhead

Sallow said:


> Good.
> 
> Every citizen in the United States is worthy of protection under the law.



Except for Zimmerman.

Being found not guilty by a jury of his peers wasn't good enough for Holder.

Having been found to have NO RACIAL tendencies by the FBI after 40 interviews of his friends, acquaintances and neighbors wasn't good enough for Holder.

No. Holder wants to continue to drag this guys ass through the mud.

That is protection under the law for Zimmerman?


----------



## Stephanie

Hispanics and potential WOMEN jurors...BEWARE the DEMOCRAT and their party..


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Every citizen in the United States is worthy of protection under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for Zimmerman.
> 
> Being found not guilty by a jury of his peers wasn't good enough for Holder.
> 
> Having been found to have NO RACIAL tendencies by the FBI after 40 interviews of his friends, acquaintances and neighbors wasn't good enough for Holder.
> 
> No. Holder wants to continue to drag this guys ass through the mud.
> 
> That is protection under the law for Zimmerman?
Click to expand...


Florida had a chance to get this right.

They didn't.

And won't.

Some time ago the Feds had to step in and end Jim Crow.

This is no different.


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> Good.
> 
> Every citizen in the United States is worthy of protection under the law.



if that is what call protection, you can have it and shove where the doesn't shine..

we don't need or want that TYPE of protection from THIS government, especially one as racist as this under Obama is


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Hispanics and potential WOMEN jurors...BEWARE the DEMOCRAT and their party..



Yeah..Steph.

I am sure this case is going to drive White Hispanics (like me) and women into the Republican party.

Bank on it.


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Every citizen in the United States is worthy of protection under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that is what call protection, you can have it and shove where the doesn't shine..
> 
> we don't need or want that TYPE of protection from THIS government, especially one as racist as this under Obama is
Click to expand...


Ah, so you want people to be able to hunt you down and shoot you?

Sorry babe..I don't.


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanics and potential WOMEN jurors...BEWARE the DEMOCRAT and their party..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..Steph.
> 
> I am sure this case is going to drive White Hispanics (like me) and women into the Republican party.
> 
> Bank on it.
Click to expand...


think what you want...but they need to look at this administration and their base and see just how they have been towards them...look at the hate threads on the women jurors here...
as for you nothing could tear you away from the Democrats, we know that..and how lovely you are now a white Hispanic, not just Hispanic...good grief


----------



## Jarhead

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Every citizen in the United States is worthy of protection under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that is what call protection, you can have it and shove where the doesn't shine..
> 
> we don't need or want that TYPE of protection from THIS government, especially one as racist as this under Obama is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you want people to be able to hunt you down and shoot you?
> 
> Sorry babe..I don't.
Click to expand...


Please tell me how you know he was hunted down and shot for reasons other than self defense.

Don't.

You cant.

You weren't there.

So stop your fucking lying and debate with facts....not your own personal emotions.


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Every citizen in the United States is worthy of protection under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that is what call protection, you can have it and shove where the doesn't shine..
> 
> we don't need or want that TYPE of protection from THIS government, especially one as racist as this under Obama is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so you want people to be able to hunt you down and shoot you?
> 
> Sorry babe..I don't.
Click to expand...


well you would have the government wipe your butt for you if you could..

sorry dear, but that's the truth


----------



## Crackerjaxon

ducks102 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman never confronted Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know?
Click to expand...


There is no evidence that Zimmerman confronted Martin.  None.

Any statement that he did is pure conjecture.


----------



## testarosa

This is a few years old, but it's like deja vu.... or the continuation of.

EDIT FOR - in 4/12 when the NBP's put a public 10k hit out on Zimmerman- apparently that doesn't fall under "protecting rights of ALL Americans" only select Americans.

The New Black Panther Party and two of its members, Minister King Samir Shabazz and Jerry Jackson, were charged with voter intimidation for their conduct outside a polling station in Philadelphia. The Department of Justice later narrowed the charges against Minister King Shabazz and dismissed the charges against the New Black Panther Party and Jerry Jackson. The decision to dismiss the charges has led to accusations that the Department of Justice under the Obama administration is biased against white victims and unwilling to prosecute minorities for civil rights violations. These charges have been most notably made by J. Christian Adams, who in May 2010 resigned his post in the Department of Justice in protest over the Obama Administration's perceived mishandling of the case, and by his former supervisor Christopher Coates.

Counter-accusations have also been made, including claims that the actual incident was relatively minor, but its importance had been blown out of proportion by individuals and groups with political motives. Attorney General Eric Holder has also rejected claims that his Justice Department considers the race of an alleged victim when deciding which cases to pursue. The case and its handling by the Department of Justice is currently being investigated by the United States Commission on Civil Rights. The Justice Department is also carrying out its own internal investigation into the handling of the case.

Hans A. von Spakovsky, stated that internal e-mails from the Department of Justice released under a Freedom of Information Act request show that political appointees were "intimately involved" in the decision to drop the case, including former deputy attorney general David Ogden, Associate Attorney General Thomas Perrelli and attorney general Eric Holder, and that Perez may have committed perjury by denying this in his testimony before the Civil Rights Commission.[11]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVcfymOvoUo]black panther kill some crackers.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jarhead

ducks102 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman never confronted Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know?
Click to expand...


Well, for starters, Martins friend who was on the phone with him at the time testified that It was Martin who confronted Zimmerman and asked the first question.

What evidence do you have that Zimmerman was the one who confronted Martin?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Crackerjaxon said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman never confronted Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that Zimmerman confronted Martin.  None.
> 
> Any statement that he did is pure conjecture.
Click to expand...


the state in making their case 

never pushed the ball past 

"could have"

"maybe"

"it was possible"

not very good arguments 

for showing guilt beyond a reasonable doubt


----------



## Jackson

asterism said:


> In my mind, I believe Trayvon, Jeantel said. It was Trayvon because like I say, it was the headset. I know Trayvon. That headset [is] always over by his chest area. And I was on the phone.* Why would Trayvon leave me on the phone if he wanted to start something? Thats a black  well, not a black situation, any teen situation  Im gonna call you back. Trayvon had not said nothing to me*. The only things, OK, Im at the back. Im almost at my daddys fiancée house. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeantel: I believe Trayvon hit first [VIDEO] | The Daily Caller
Click to expand...


Do you mean Trayvon WAS hit first?

Travon didn't say he was going after Z.  He left Jeantel on the phone.  She is saying that he didn't go after GZ, that he was running to his house and cam e upon GZ and probably said, WHOA!


----------



## Sallow

The Daily Caller?

Isn't that the outfit that paid a prostitute to lie and accuse a Democratic Senator of Pedophilia?


----------



## freedombecki

jon_berzerk said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, in order to protect himself from being murdered by the Neighborhood Watch Captain, he should have run home and called the police, and because he didn't do that, he is responsible for his own murder. I see. Makes sense. That's what the Neighborhood Watch is for, to pose a life threatening presence that innocent, unarmed people need to run from and call the police to protect themselves from, and if they don't do that, and are murdered by the Neighborhood Watch Captain, it is their own fault. Talk about reality being turned upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, in order to avoid being killed in a fight he should have gone home. If he was scared he should have called the police while continuing his leisurely walk home. That he didn't shows he did something else between the time he said he was being followed and the time he hit Zimmerman.
> 
> He was not murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> had martin called the police to report this
> 
> they would have said
> 
> oh that is George Zimmerman neighborhood watch guy
> 
> we have him on the other line
> 
> and then they would have told George that the other person
> 
> is treyvon martin who is visiting his dad
> 
> but martin didnt do that
> 
> instead he circled back and started confrontation
> 
> that led to his death
Click to expand...

There's a lot more to it than that. You know the young woman who was on the phone with Trayvon? She failed to tell the jury that she told Trayvon that his "follower" was likely a gay man who might follow him home to rape his little brother! She told that at her first interview after the trial was over! But she withheld telling it to the jury that would have understood that the words "creepy ass cracker" means a gay white man in jive talk. She withheld that part of the conversation in which Trayvon became concerned the guy who'd just asked him what he was doing in the neighborhood was a rapist.

IOW, this seemingly not-too-bright young woman actually planted the idea in Trayvon's mind that George Zimmerman was a rapist. Trayvon felt he had to kill him (and said so to Zimmerman) to prevent him from raping his little brother who he thought was endangered by his "friends" suggestion!

Here's the interview:



> MORGAN: You felt that there was no doubt in your mind from what Trayvon was telling you on the phone about the creepy ass cracka and so on, that he absolutely believed that George Zimmerman, this man, you didn&#8217;t know who he was at the time, but this man, was pursuing him?
> JEANTEL: Yes.
> MORGAN: And he was freaked out by it?
> JEANTEL: Yes. *Definitely after I say may be a rapist, for every boy, for every man, every &#8212; who&#8217;s not that kind of way, seeing a grown man following them, would they be creep out*?
> &#8220;And people need to understand, *he didn&#8217;t want that creepy ass cracker going to his father or girlfriend&#8217;s house to go get &#8212; mind you, his little brother* was there. You know &#8212; now, mind you, I told you &#8212; I told Trayvon it might have been a rapist.&#8221;
> 
> Read more at Jeantel admits Trayvon ?whooped? Zimmerman?s ?a??


 
Laws of mercy.

The "witness" caused this travesty by planting a false idea into Trayvon Martin about George Zimmerman. The wrong person was on trial.


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvan profiled, stalked, and attacked George Zimmerman.
> 
> Maybe he thought it would be fun to kick a fags ass, but it found out that when you make it a habit of jumping on adults it's no longer fun and games. They don't know you're just a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, I don't know, I think the aggressive act was Zimmerman running after Trayvon after Trayvon tried to evade him.
> 
> I don't think it was "beating up a fag" so much as "not wanting to be raped or murdered by a pervert".
> 
> It would have been nice if Zimmerman had identified himself.
> 
> It would have been nicer if he didn't have a gun that gave him 'Courage".
Click to expand...


Have you ever been confronted by one of these little assholes that think they're so bad that the only reason they aren't pushing up Daisies and you're not doing time is because you didn't have a gun? I have. The only reason that didn't happen is that I didn't give the punk a chance to throw the first punch. Then again I don't believe Zimmerman expected that to happen to him. 

The reason so many blacks get shot is because of their big mouths.

Also, *LOL*, when did it become acceptable to attack Gays simply because you fear being raped?

What are you, some kind of red-necked Homophobe?


----------



## wavingrl

eh--Rachel Jeantel seems to have had extensive help from image consultants.

Some of the phrases she is now using in interviews--she had to have been coached. Rather polished at times. 

I would have found some $ for this prior to putting her on the stand if I had been the prosecutor.

Other than that--I assume Trayvon's brother grew up in a similar environment and he clearly seems to have done well for himself.


----------



## Katzndogz

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvan profiled, stalked, and attacked George Zimmerman.
> 
> Maybe he thought it would be fun to kick a fags ass, but it found out that when you make it a habit of jumping on adults it's no longer fun and games. They don't know you're just a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I don't know, I think the aggressive act was Zimmerman running after Trayvon after Trayvon tried to evade him.
> 
> I don't think it was "beating up a fag" so much as "not wanting to be raped or murdered by a pervert".
> 
> It would have been nice if Zimmerman had identified himself.
> 
> It would have been nicer if he didn't have a gun that gave him 'Courage".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been confronted by one of these little assholes that think they're so bad that the only reason they aren't pushing up Daisies and you're not doing time is because you didn't have a gun? I have. The only reason that didn't happen is that I didn't give the punk a chance to throw the first punch. Then again I don't Zimmerman expected that.
> 
> The reason so many blacks get shot is because of their big mouths.
Click to expand...


Most of the time, that big mouth is directed toward another black.   That's why so many are shot by other blacks.

What the martinites are sorry about is that Martin didn't beat Zimmerman to death like he wanted.  He would have been a statistic.   Move on.   Another black kills another white.  But this time Man Bites Dog and they don't like it.

This is Bernie Goetz all over again.


----------



## testarosa

Ya think?

This lack of responsibility disgusts me.

[snip] Eric Holder is pouring &#8220;gasoline on these smoldering fires&#8221; with his comments about the verdict in the George Zimmerman trial, Karl Rove says.

&#8220;Two days ago he went to an African-American sorority that was meeting in Washington and said &#8216;I share your concerns about the outcome of the case.&#8217; This is chief law enforcement officer, the officer of the court, the ultimate court,&#8221; Rove told Greta Van Susteren on Fox News on Wednesday night. &#8220;He has a responsibility to calm the situation not pour gasoline on these smoldering fires, which I think is exactly what he&#8217;s done. Unfortunate for him, importantly, unfortunate for the country.&#8221;


Read more: Karl Rove: Eric Holder fanning racial fires - Hadas Gold - POLITICO.com

Karl Rove: Eric Holder fanning racial fires - Hadas Gold - POLITICO.com


----------



## The Rabbi

Doesnt Holder work for Obama?  Didnt Obama say that justice had been done and to put this behind us?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

testarosa said:


> National Witch Hunt Tip Line.



They already had that. President Slick named it #attackwatch.


----------



## depotoo

this is scarier than just being about racism from the administration.  This is a pattern this administration has followed since day one.  Don't you all remember the websites that have been set up to report on your neighbors, on Romney, Attack Watch website,  Fight the Smears- so-called 'corruption' tip lines, misinformation tip lines, Obamacare snitch lines, etc., etc.?


----------



## freedombecki

JoeB131 said:


> I did. He didn't say anything about Martin filiming it, and frankly, Zimmerman would have known that was lie, since Martin wasn't holding a camera when he blew a hole in him.


 Trayvon Martin *was* going to kill him. He'd just gotten off the phone with Jeantel who told him the guy who had questioned him was a white gay male who was looking to rape a black kid. She told that not to the jury, she told that to her first interviewer after the trial for the big bucks.

IOW, what the jury and nation heard from her was a series of careful avoidance of facing what actually happened. She motivated Trayvon to go back and kill the "rapist" to prevent his younger brother of being the victim of a "creepy-ass cracka!" Her jive talk motivated Trayvon to stalk and try to kill the guy who was just going back to his car to either move on or call the police to report the young man had moved on. Trayvon did attack him before he got back to his car and likely it's true he told Zimmerman he was going to kill him and did use near lethal force to beat him to a pulp. 

I'm glad Jeantel did the interview. Now America knows for a certainty that Zimmerman was the victim not only of Trayvon, but also of Jeantel, the alleged witness who actually motivated Trayvon's decision to stalk, surprise, and kill Zimmerman if he could for the purpose of getting rid of a "Creepy Ass Cracka"--IOW a white gay man stalking unwitting young blacks as a sexual predator-type pedophile. 

What ensued was a life-threatening attack that was met with a gunshot wound of Zimmerman's assailant who in fact had motivation and opportunity to kill another man, and in fact, did say to Zimmerman that he was going to kill him, just as Zimmerman truthfully testified.

Laws of mercy, what you learn after a trial is over. Trayvon Martin's parents should go after the cause of this travesty--the phone prompting of Martin to kill a pedophile, who was actually a Neighborhood Watch captain doing his job to keep that neighborhood safe from burglars.


----------



## testarosa

depotoo said:


> this is scarier than just being about racism from the administration.  This is a pattern this administration has followed since day one.  Don't you all remember the websites that have been set up to report on your neighbors, on Romney, Attack Watch website,  Fight the Smears- so-called 'corruption' tip lines, misinformation tip lines, Obamacare snitch lines, etc., etc.?



I agree.  This bothers and scares me on so many levels.


----------



## Stephanie

depotoo said:


> this is scarier than just being about racism from the administration.  This is a pattern this administration has followed since day one.  Don't you all remember the websites that have been set up to report on your neighbors, on Romney, Attack Watch website,  Fight the Smears- so-called 'corruption' tip lines, misinformation tip lines, Obamacare snitch lines, etc., etc.?



yep, he even has federal employees keeping a eye out for people( whistleblowers)who might expose wrongdoing by the government and are told to report them before they can do it

this administration is damn scary and I for one can't wait until they are gone


----------



## testarosa

The Rabbi said:


> Doesnt Holder work for Obama?  Didnt Obama say that justice had been done and to put this behind us?



Well somebody is lying.

Lol


----------



## Connery

A desperate action after a poor move by a president who should have kept his mouth shut in the first place.


----------



## AquaAthena

*"DoJ Sets Up George Zimmerman Tip-line To Help Build Civil Rights Case"*

This would be a political ploy to please his base, the NAACP, and others, who are calling for more blood. He knows he hasn't a chance to file charges, but needs to "pretend" until his base cools off. JMO.


----------



## freedombecki

JoeB131 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Call the police*.
> 
> Stay in his car.
> 
> Don't go chasing the guy with a gun.
> 
> All the stuff that his Community Watch guide told him to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what he did...call the police.
> 
> The question is about racial profiling. Assholes like you that want to make something out of nothing are claiming that he called 911 because he racially profiled the guy...
> 
> SO I again ask.....
> 
> A 6 foot individual is seen by the night watchman walking in the rain in a closed community. The night watchman does not recognize him as a resident and, besides, he has reason to wonder why a "resident" of a closed community is walking in the rain in the community.
> 
> His job is to call the police when he sees something unusual.
> 
> That being said, how does one deduce that he found the person suspicious because he racially profiled him?
> 
> Strictly because the individual was black?
> 
> Does that mean a white night watchman can NEVER assume an unrecognized individual in a closed community who is black is suspicious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a six foot white kid was walking through that neighborhood, Zimmerman would have never called the cops.
Click to expand...

Yes he would have. 35 of Zimmerman's friends testified to the police that Zimmerman was not prejudiced and had never, never used language of any kind to anyone based on race. That's likely because Zimmerman was a multicultural individual whose great-grandfather was black.

Zimmerman's family tree:


----------



## testarosa

AquaAthena said:


> *"DoJ Sets Up George Zimmerman Tip-line To Help Build Civil Rights Case"*
> 
> This would be a political ploy to please his base, the NAACP, and others, who are calling for more blood. He knows he hasn't a chance to file charges, but needs to "pretend" until his base cools off. JMO.



Appease/incite

Same/same


----------



## earlycuyler

mudwhistle said:


> The Eric Holder Department of Justice has set up a tip-line where concerned citizens can email in their own personal racist interactions with George Zimmerman in hopes of building a case against him for civil rights violations.
> 
> 
> 
> They were calling on us to actively refer anyone who had any information,&#8221; that might build a case against Zimmerman for either a civil rights violation or a hate crime, Arnwine said. &#8220;They said they would very aggressively investigate this case.&#8221;
> 
> Arnwine said the call was convened at about 3:30 p.m. by Tom Perez, Assistant Attorney General for the Civil Rights Division of the United States Department of Justice, and included representatives from the FBI, and several federal prosecutors, she said. DOJ officials also said they would open a public email address so people could send in tips on the case.
> 
> That email address, which is now in operation, is Sanford.florida@usdoj.gov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. I'm still waiting on the Obama Administration to set up a tip-line for whistle-blowers on the IRS abuses, the NSA spying on every single American, and anyone who knows witnesses or survivors from the attacks at Benghazi Libya.
> 
> I think they'll have a problem building a case with real evidence.
> 
> Zimmerman&#8217;s high school prom date- black.
> 
> Zimmerman&#8217;s business partner- black.
> 
> Zimmerman&#8217;s wife&#8217;s best friend- black.
> 
> Kids Zimmerman tutors after school for free- black.
> 
> Neighbor Zimmerman invited to stay at his house as long as she needed after being rattled by a break in to her house, black.
> 
> Homeless man killed that Zimmerman fought for justice for- black.
> 
> Fifty-one percent of the neighborhood where Zimmerman rents a house- black/brown.
> 
> Read more: Holder's DOJ Sets Up Email Account For Zimmerman Tips | NewsBusters​
> 
> 
> Links
> 
> George Zimmerman: DOJ solicits help from civil rights leaders in Zimmerman investigation - Orlando Sentinel
> 
> DOJ Sets Up Zimmerman Snitch Hotline | Jammie Wearing Fools
> 
> Holder's DOJ Sets Up Email Account For Zimmerman Tips | NewsBusters
Click to expand...



It sad that the feds did not put this much effort into Casey Anthony. And now you have the AG openly discussing CCW and stand your ground laws. This is exactly what the guy who did our CCW said would happen. If thees laws are repealed in Florida will it still be important that Zimerman kissed black babies and all that ?


----------



## Katzndogz

Watching the black "trayvon march" in Los Angeles, the march for peacers attacked a black man waiting for a bus and beat him into unconsciousness.  The paramedics came and took the body away.  Then they went on to attack others.  The marchers attacked black owned and staffed stores to vandalize and steal what they could.  They stopped cars in all black neighborhoods, driven by black people to smash windows, jump on them to cause damage.   One woman driver with a dozen protesters on her car simply floored the gas and took off with bodies flying everywhere.

This is what they do in protest.   Where do they learn that this is appropriate?   They learn it from Holder, Sharpton, or from their parents.


----------



## wavingrl

don't go by me--ever.

I have 'issues'--lots of issues.

How I interpreted Rachel Jeantel--that is how they talked to each other. 

It has been said often enough that the black community does not approve of homosexuals. I think someone said Trayvon was Baptist--I forget.

How he might have responded--again don't go by me--an impulsive decision. 

'One dark and stormy night...'

Interesting that John Guy, prosecutor, hasn't been interviewed. 

How can we have closure unless we also hear from him?

it has been said that only 26% of the population followed this case.


----------



## testarosa

Katzndogz said:


> Watching the black "trayvon march" in Los Angeles, the march for peacers attacked a black man waiting for a bus and beat him into unconsciousness.  The paramedics came and took the body away.  Then they went on to attack others.  The marchers attacked black owned and staffed stores to vandalize and steal what they could.  They stopped cars in all black neighborhoods, driven by black people to smash windows, jump on them to cause damage.   One woman driver with a dozen protesters on her car simply floored the gas and took off with bodies flying everywhere.
> 
> This is what they do in protest.   Where do they learn that this is appropriate?   They learn it from Holder, Sharpton, or from their parents.



What's scary is with the Fed attention it's escalating not calming down.  So where's the end game here?   

All this on the back of this single incident.


----------



## Katzndogz

It is obviously important to the obama regime to incite riots across the country.   They can use it to scream injustice, because neither obama nor holder represent the nation, but only black people.

If they want a fight, blacks are between 10 and 13% of the population, it's gonna be a real short fight.


----------



## earlycuyler

Katzndogz said:


> Watching the black "trayvon march" in Los Angeles, the march for peacers attacked a black man waiting for a bus and beat him into unconsciousness.  The paramedics came and took the body away.  Then they went on to attack others.  The marchers attacked black owned and staffed stores to vandalize and steal what they could.  They stopped cars in all black neighborhoods, driven by black people to smash windows, jump on them to cause damage.   One woman driver with a dozen protesters on her car simply floored the gas and took off with bodies flying everywhere.
> 
> This is what they do in protest.   Where do they learn that this is appropriate?   They learn it from Holder, Sharpton, or from their parents.



Wish I had video of the lady plowing protesters. That would just be capital.


----------



## PredFan

If George Zimmerman hadn't killed the thug, Martin would be in jail for either murder, attempted murder, or at least felonious assault.


----------



## PredFan

Jackson said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my mind, I believe Trayvon, Jeantel said. It was Trayvon because like I say, it was the headset. I know Trayvon. That headset [is] always over by his chest area. And I was on the phone.* Why would Trayvon leave me on the phone if he wanted to start something? Thats a black  well, not a black situation, any teen situation  Im gonna call you back. Trayvon had not said nothing to me*. The only things, OK, Im at the back. Im almost at my daddys fiancée house. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeantel: I believe Trayvon hit first [VIDEO] | The Daily Caller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you mean Trayvon WAS hit first?
> 
> Travon didn't say he was going after Z.  He left Jeantel on the phone.  She is saying that he didn't go after GZ, that he was running to his house and cam e upon GZ and probably said, WHOA!
Click to expand...


Your ignorance of the facts in the case is showing....to the surpriose of absolutely no one.


----------



## Katzndogz

PredFan said:


> If George Zimmerman hadn't killed the thug, Martin would be in jail for either murder, attempted murder, or at least felonious assault.



And, surely at 17, Trayvon Martin would be magically turned into an adult and tried as an adult.


----------



## PredFan

...and you can't trust ANYTHING Rachel Jeantel says, she's a proven pathological liar.


----------



## testarosa

I think Holder is flirting with this for the angry mob and he won't bring charges, but I've got to tell you, I'd love to see Stamina march the FBI up to the stand to testify against civil rights charges.


----------



## Stephanie

someone said something interesting in another thread, you all think Holder would of been doing this if he had been around for the OJ Simpson case? and why not Susan Anthony, etc etc


----------



## Katzndogz

Stephanie said:


> someone said something interesting in another thread, you all think Holder would of been doing this if he had been around for the OJ Simpson case? and why not Susan Anthony, etc etc



Why not this case?

Baby shot dead in stroller; 2 Georgia teens charged - CNN.com

Where's obama saying this could have been his baby?   Where's holder demanding justice.


----------



## JoeBlam

I predicted Holder will file charges and get a conviction unless he himself is back in the soup for lying to Issa's panel about...pretty much everything.  Yesterday they went after him again on the lack of prosecution on the IRS snooping....gotta keep his mind on his own behind for him to lay off Zimmy.  This "tip line" is a good indictation of how bad they want to file new charges.  If I were Zimmerman I wouldn't relax just yet.


----------



## Katzndogz

JoeBlam said:


> I predicted Holder will file charges and get a conviction unless he himself is back in the soup for lying to Issa's panel about...pretty much everything.  Yesterday they went after him again on the lack of prosecution on the IRS snooping....gotta keep his mind on his own behind for him to lay off Zimmy.  This "tip line" is a good indictation of how bad they want to file new charges.  If I were Zimmerman I wouldn't relax just yet.



The tip line is an indication that holder has no case.   What will happen is that holder will make an announcement that our laws are so bad, he has no choice but to close the case and it is up to the people to demand that the laws be changed.  It's not his fault.  His hands are tied.   The law needs to be changed.

I did a lot of research on this yesterday and there is almost no way the government can fabricate a case.  Not only are there jurisdictional issues, but there is a specific prohibition against sham prosecutions to protect citizens against federal prosecution when the feds simply don't like the outcome of the state case.  As there is here.  There is no real basis for any federal prosecution.  holder simply doesn't like the outcome of the state case.


----------



## LilOlLady

jon_berzerk said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eric Holder Department of Justice has set up a tip-line where concerned citizens can email in their own personal racist interactions with George Zimmerman in hopes of building a case against him for civil rights violations.
> 
> 
> 
> They were calling on us to actively refer anyone who had any information, that might build a case against Zimmerman for either a civil rights violation or a hate crime, Arnwine said. They said they would very aggressively investigate this case.
> 
> Arnwine said the call was convened at about 3:30 p.m. by Tom Perez, Assistant Attorney General for the Civil Rights Division of the United States Department of Justice, and included representatives from the FBI, and several federal prosecutors, she said. DOJ officials also said they would open a public email address so people could send in tips on the case.
> 
> That email address, which is now in operation, is Sanford.florida@usdoj.gov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. I'm still waiting on the Obama Administration to set up a tip-line for whistle-blowers on the IRS abuses, the NSA spying on every single American, and anyone who knows witnesses or survivors from the attacks at Benghazi Libya.
> 
> I think they'll have a problem building a case with real evidence.
> 
> Zimmermans high school prom date- black.
> 
> Zimmermans business partner- black.
> 
> Zimmermans wifes best friend- black.
> 
> Kids Zimmerman tutors after school for free- black.
> 
> Neighbor Zimmerman invited to stay at his house as long as she needed after being rattled by a break in to her house, black.
> 
> Homeless man killed that Zimmerman fought for justice for- black.
> 
> Fifty-one percent of the neighborhood where Zimmerman rents a house- black/brown.
> 
> Read more: Holder's DOJ Sets Up Email Account For Zimmerman Tips | NewsBusters​
> 
> 
> Links
> 
> George Zimmerman: DOJ solicits help from civil rights leaders in Zimmerman investigation - Orlando Sentinel
> 
> DOJ Sets Up Zimmerman Snitch Hotline | Jammie Wearing Fools
> 
> Holder's DOJ Sets Up Email Account For Zimmerman Tips | NewsBusters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the feds could always use the
> 
> *"maybe"* that is just a cover
> 
> to hide his racism
Click to expand...


S*ome of my best white friends are racist. *SO WHAT does that prove?


----------



## blastoff

I still wanna hear about the discussions that took place after the first vote that ultimately got 3 jurors to change to not guilty votes.  Getting people to change their minds isn't easy and I'd suspect even harder when the question is guilty or innocent of murder and the ensuing consequences of each.


----------



## thanatos144

nia588 said:


> The girl is an idiot.  But is it necessary to keep slandering this girl?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2



Slander means we are saying things not true about her....


----------



## wavingrl

blastoff said:


> I still wanna hear about the discussions that took place after the first vote that ultimately got 3 jurors to change to not guilty votes.  Getting people to change their minds isn't easy and I'd suspect even harder when the question is guilty or innocent of murder and the ensuing consequences of each.



If we are to believe the current trend--'Rogue juror B37 pressured the others'.

I have my doubts. They voted--she was not the foreperson--from the clips, the voices are different. Examined the evidence, then followed instructions to interpret the law. Voted again--and a third time.

I don't find this exceptional. The group process. I could have misconstrued--it sounds like some are speculating that the Hispanic/mixed origin woman --8 children, works in a nursing home was the holdout. Wild conjecture? 

I guess we will find out one of these days.

The Marissa Alexander jury that deliberated 12 minutes and convicted her of aggravated assault --mandatory minimum with firearm --20 years. That jury would seem to need investigation.


----------



## thanatos144

I think you all miss the point.....Rachel and Martin are the result of decades of Liberal social engineering. The great society was made to do just this....Breed generations of ignorant people to stupid and dependent on the government to make better of themselves.  This is what Obama and people like him want the ENTIRE world to look like.


----------



## depotoo

There are two things going on here - an attempt to raise the anger level for gun control laws to be changed where they don't like them, and an attempt to make this about racial injustice.   And by so doing they hope to meld them together.


----------



## Katzndogz

depotoo said:


> There are two things going on here - an attempt to raise the anger level for gun control laws to be changed where they don't like them, and an attempt to make this about racial injustice.   And by so doing they hope to meld them together.



Exactly, but it's gone beyond gun control laws into eliminating self defense laws.   After all, you don't need a gun to exercise self defense.   There was a woman, a white woman, at the Florida protest whose son tried to carjack a car in a parking lot and ended up strangled to death.  The carjacking victim was not convicted on the basis of stand your ground laws.   She was protesting laws against self defense, not the use of a gun in self defense.


----------



## Sunshine

JoeB131 said:


> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.



Call in your tip.  Maybe you will be called to testify, get on the talk show circuit, get a free college education,  and be in Playgirl.


----------



## depotoo

Katzndogz said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two things going on here - an attempt to raise the anger level for gun control laws to be changed where they don't like them, and an attempt to make this about racial injustice.   And by so doing they hope to meld them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, but it's gone beyond gun control laws into eliminating self defense laws.   After all, you don't need a gun to exercise self defense.   There was a woman, a white woman, at the Florida protest whose son tried to carjack a car in a parking lot and ended up strangled to death.  The carjacking victim was not convicted on the basis of stand your ground laws.   She was protesting laws against self defense, not the use of a gun in self defense.
Click to expand...


True, but I think they are trying hard to meld them all into one to convince the public they are related.


----------



## Katzndogz

depotoo said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two things going on here - an attempt to raise the anger level for gun control laws to be changed where they don't like them, and an attempt to make this about racial injustice.   And by so doing they hope to meld them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, but it's gone beyond gun control laws into eliminating self defense laws.   After all, you don't need a gun to exercise self defense.   There was a woman, a white woman, at the Florida protest whose son tried to carjack a car in a parking lot and ended up strangled to death.  The carjacking victim was not convicted on the basis of stand your ground laws.   She was protesting laws against self defense, not the use of a gun in self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but I think they are trying hard to meld them all into one to convince the public they are related.
Click to expand...


On that you are correct.

If they can meld racism with self defense gun control will naturally follow.


----------



## depotoo

Sunshine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call in your tip.  Maybe you will be called to testify, get on the talk show circuit, get a free college education,  and be in Playgirl.
Click to expand...


----------



## blastoff

Yeah, I'm sure none of the racist assholes upset with the verdict wouldn't just make stuff up about Zimmerman.


----------



## depotoo

blastoff said:


> Yeah, I'm sure none of the racist assholes upset with the verdict wouldn't just make stuff up about Zimmerman.



and I am sure it will cost us untold millions of dollars to investigate these false claims, and yet none of those giving them will see any prosecution.  What do you bet?


----------



## Sunshine

depotoo said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call in your tip.  Maybe you will be called to testify, get on the talk show circuit, get a free college education,  and be in Playgirl.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Maybe, but they will have to identify themselves so they can testify. Courts generally don't accept anonymous testimony.  But then one never knows what 0bama and his band of thugs is going to do.  Zimmerman needs to be suing Holder too.  They found no evidence that he is racist.  This smacks of a violation of the Equal Protection Clause.


----------



## The Rabbi

Sunshine said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call in your tip.  Maybe you will be called to testify, get on the talk show circuit, get a free college education,  and be in Playgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, but they will have to identify themselves so they can testify. Courts generally don't accept anonymous testimony.  But then one never knows what 0bama and his band of thugs is going to do.  Zimmerman needs to be suing Holder too.  They found no evidence that he is racist.  This smacks of a violation of the Equal Protection Clause.
Click to expand...


Even if Zimmerman were a card carrying member of the KKK that isn't illegal in this country.  He was found not guilty by reason of self defense.  Ergo nothing else matters.


----------



## Ernie S.

Stephanie said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is scarier than just being about racism from the administration.  This is a pattern this administration has followed since day one.  Don't you all remember the websites that have been set up to report on your neighbors, on Romney, Attack Watch website,  Fight the Smears- so-called 'corruption' tip lines, misinformation tip lines, Obamacare snitch lines, etc., etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, he even has federal employees keeping a eye out for people( whistleblowers)who might expose wrongdoing by the government and are told to report them before they can do it
> 
> this administration is damn scary and I for one can't wait until they are gone
Click to expand...

But when a whistleblower pointed out that Angela Corey withheld information from the Zimmerman Defense team, he got fired.

And I just fired off an email regarding Ben Kruidbos to that tip line. Let's see if DOJ investigates THAT.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Georgie didn't call the police for nothing. Trayvon was hanging out in someone's yard. Later, he came out of a bush and attacked him. And when police lied to him and told him that someone video recorded the incident, his reaction was "Thank God!" These are just a few things that overwhelmingly point to his innocence. Only racist hatemongers are carrying the torch against Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there were no Bushes on the street where Zimmerman said he was attacked.
> 
> 
> And Zimmerman was told there were survellience cameras, which as a member of the community watch, he knew there weren't.
> 
> Zimmerman shot an unarmed black child after profling and stalking him.  He needs to be in prison.
Click to expand...

The FBI disagrees as well as the jurors. The FBI's investigation concluded that no racial profiling took place.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

JoeB131 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Call the police*.
> 
> Stay in his car.
> 
> Don't go chasing the guy with a gun.
> 
> All the stuff that his Community Watch guide told him to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what he did...call the police.
> 
> The question is about racial profiling. Assholes like you that want to make something out of nothing are claiming that he called 911 because he racially profiled the guy...
> 
> SO I again ask.....
> 
> A 6 foot individual is seen by the night watchman walking in the rain in a closed community. The night watchman does not recognize him as a resident and, besides, he has reason to wonder why a "resident" of a closed community is walking in the rain in the community.
> 
> His job is to call the police when he sees something unusual.
> 
> That being said, how does one deduce that he found the person suspicious because he racially profiled him?
> 
> Strictly because the individual was black?
> 
> Does that mean a white night watchman can NEVER assume an unrecognized individual in a closed community who is black is suspicious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a six foot white kid was walking through that neighborhood, Zimmerman would have never called the cops.
Click to expand...

If he was dressed like Trayvon and acting like Trayvon and never seen him before then yes, he most likely would have called the police.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

'Hate Crime' that is. I ran out of room. This patriot is lucky to be alive. This was a uncalled for attack by these feral savages. This is becoming an epidemic across the country. It is basically domestic terrorism that is taking place. 










White Marine Attacked After Zimmerman Verdict In Possible Hate Crime


----------



## Mr. H.

Book 'em, Dano.


----------



## eflatminor

I'm sure Holder will thoroughly investigate this incident...


----------



## Katzndogz

Did I not say that there would be no riots, just random mob attacks?  Look for this to get a whole lot worse, and for a whole lot more whites to be armed and a whole lot more accidental killings.


----------



## R.C. Christian

They'll never try a ****** for a hate crime. Do we live on the same planet?


----------



## hjmick

Heat of the moment, crime of passion.


----------



## Katzndogz

Urban rage.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Mustang said:


> Just out of curiosity, why does she repeatedly call Zimmerman by his first name?  Are they friends?



Could be because it's his name.


----------



## Survivalist

This cannot be considered a hate crime per prior rulings.

In the Reginald Denny case, (the trucker being pulled from his truck being beaten with blocks and the attackers dancing over the body), the "youths" were only charged with "mayhem" attempted murder and aggrevated assault.

Don't you fools know that only Whites do real hate crimes?  And Hispanics become Whites when they attack Obama's chosen people?


----------



## Nate

Beaten with fists, tire iron, and then stabbed... By 15 to 20 assailants!?! Wow, Marines really are sum' tough sons of bitches!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

That is 503 days. The original title to this story is:

'In 503 Days Between Trayvon Shooting and Zimmerman Verdict, 10,865 Blacks Murdered by OTHER BLACKS'

This is a epidemic. It is a reflection of American education and parenting failing. Or is it something else? Whatever the reason is for these mass murders taking place, there seems to be no remedy to stop it.

UPDATE: In 503 Days Between Trayvon Shooting and Zimmerman Verdict, 10,865 Blacks Murdered by OTHER BLACKS | Independent Journal Review

Check this out:


To be exact, the shameful truth is that 93% of African-American murders are committed by other African-Americans. That is breathtakingly awful when you consider how incensed the African-American community is about the Trayvon tragedy, no matter what you believe about Zimmermans guilt.

Lets do the gruesome math, not out of morbidity, but because it manifests the incredible self-centered insanity of people like Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton.

8,000-9,000 African-Americans are murdered each year.

93% of them by other African-Americans.

Thats 7,905 (from average)

Thats 21.65 murdered each day by other African-Americans.

And these racebaiting culture-hustling microphone-pimps only get riled up when a White Hispanic kills an African-American? Its absolutely shameful.


----------



## Katzndogz

If this were being done to them instead of doing it to themselves it would be genocide.  There's no other way to put it.  It would be a crime against humanity.

On the other hand, we know from experience in Africa that blacks committing genocide on other blacks is very common.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Eric Holder is black. His boss is black, actually an illegitimate half breed but whatever. Their administration was financed by Jews, who get their list of political targets from the likes of the SPLC and ADL. They're about to run some dumb shit in FloridUH through the revenge network because some god damned black SOB's in the NAACP and other cash cows demand it. Does anyone seriously believe for 1 fucking second, that the pieces of shit that did this will be charged with a hate crime? ******* Please, you live under a Chicago crime syndicate.


----------



## R.C. Christian

You haven't even factored in the black babies in that were murdered by vile abortion doctors.


----------



## blastoff

In the IJR article I read earlier today they've already updated the death toll to 1100-something.  

The race pimps and the low information folks who swallow their b.s. don't care about their ongoing epidemic of black genocide.  Must be all those murders are less lucrative than a white Hispanic acting in self defense out of the fear of bodily harm or death, huh?


----------



## novasteve

Facts are hate speech!


----------



## Stephanie

yeah but were they wearing hoodies and according to some what should they have done different because of it?

 and notice the race pimps Sharpton, Jackson, Holder and Obama are no where to be found


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

First we had Jimmy Carter, a staunch liberal who stated that the jury made the right decision and now we have Bill Cosby saying that George Zimmerman can't be proved a racist because of his actions. Bill Cosby is exercising common sense and logic. Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, the media and all the Trayvon supporters should take Cosby's words in advisement.



Bill Cosby: You Can?t Prove George Zimmerman Is Racist | Breaking News for Black America


----------



## mike.redd1266

Bill Cosby really told the situation like it was. He has an interesting take about how possessing a gun gives you the mental feeling that you have control and power...


----------



## Mad Scientist

Proof? We don't need no stinkin' proof! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## R.C. Christian

"Tell Bill Cosby to have a coke and a smile and shut the fuck up" - Eddie Murphy

Seriously though, old Bill that jello pudding pop eating ***** has his share of honest moments. Good for him. He's never struck me as a retard.


----------



## R.C. Christian

I was actually pulled over by a pig for nothing more than wearing a "hoodie". It was January, my expedition was robbed by some "hoodie" wearing, minority scumbag, and to keep warm I had to wear the "hoodie" at night until I got the window fixed and replaced my stereo. Oh the irony.


----------



## LoneLaugher

I am touched by the caring that you guys have for the victims of "black on black" violence. 

Such humanitarians!


----------



## Londoner

R.C. Christian said:


> I was actually pulled over by a pig for nothing more than wearing a "hoodie". It was January, my expedition was robbed by some "hoodie" wearing, *minority scumbag*, and to keep warm I had to wear the "hoodie" at night until I got the window fixed and replaced my stereo. Oh the irony.



I remember when Jews were excluded from country clubs, and frowned upon on the Right. The GOP evolved away from anti-semitism when it started to need Israel for geopolitical reasons. But it's funny because there is still some pockets on the right that hate Jews as much as the mainstream Right hates minorities. These tend to be on the David Duke/White Supremacist side of the Right that has been increasingly marginalized. But they exist. Trust me. They exist.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

Doesn't that make Barack Obama a WHITE BLACK MAN?


----------



## Big Black Dog

Sorry to tell you but blacks being shot by blacks isn't a problem in this country.  Those 10, 865 blacks that were shot by blacks is ok with the black population.  However, if one of those blacks had of been shot by a white guy, they would be demanding justice.  Jackson, Sharpton, and other race baiters would be taking the streets demanding "justice" whatever that means to the black community.  Obviously, a fair and impartial trial doesn't satisfy so it must be something else.


----------



## R.C. Christian

More hyphenated Americans. Just what this stupid country needs to further divide itself.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Londoner said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually pulled over by a pig for nothing more than wearing a "hoodie". It was January, my expedition was robbed by some "hoodie" wearing, *minority scumbag*, and to keep warm I had to wear the "hoodie" at night until I got the window fixed and replaced my stereo. Oh the irony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Jews were excluded from country clubs, and frowned upon on the Right. The GOP evolved away from anti-semitism when it started to need Israel for geopolitical reasons. But it's funny because there is still some pockets on the right that hate Jews as much as the mainstream Right hates minorities. These tend to be on the David Duke/White Supremacist side of the Right that has been increasingly marginalized. But they exist. Trust me. They exist.
Click to expand...


Well thank you Captain Obvious, but there is a new Jew in town. He's a bible toting Christian, a right winger by definition and increasingly targeted by the police state that is Amerika. 

Oh, and let us not forget, he's targeted by Jews.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Half Caucasian/Half African American

White Black

Black White

Don't care


----------



## Rinata

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanics and potential WOMEN jurors...BEWARE the DEMOCRAT and their party..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..Steph.
> 
> I am sure this case is going to drive White Hispanics (like me) and women into the Republican party.
> 
> Bank on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> think what you want...but they need to look at this administration and their base and see just how they have been towards them...look at the hate threads on the women jurors here...
> as for you nothing could tear you away from the Democrats, we know that..and how lovely you are now a white Hispanic, not just Hispanic...good grief
Click to expand...


Steph, I see that you are just as ignorant as ever.


----------



## R.C. Christian

How about some stupid, dumb ass, overweight sonofabitch with a napoleon complex? 

Having said that, despite his utter stupidity, I believe he's an innocent man so save your hate mail because my inbox is getting full of kind words from knuckle draggers.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

LoneLaugher said:


> I am touched by the caring that you guys have for the victims of "black on black" violence.
> 
> Such humanitarians!



Not to mention the intelligence and integrity it takes to say that other black murders make the murder of a black kid okay.


----------



## eots

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Doesn't that make Barack Obama a WHITE BLACK MAN?



He is a white black man...america is not ready for a real black president


----------



## cereal_killer

The OP and this article go hand in hand...enjoy


----------



## Boss

Of all the potential cases in the nation, of all the incidents that have happened, of all the individuals besides George Zimmerman, you can't find a better example of "race hate" to carry the banner for? This is the best you can do? Really? 

A Hispanic guy who was found not guilty of any charge, because he acted in self defense... THAT is going to be the mountain you pick to die on? That is going to be held up as the example of intolerant racism in America? That is going to be your Poster Child for Racism... George Zimmerman? 

I want you to go look up an old children's fable entitled: "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" and see if you can comprehend the moral of that story, because I think it may apply in this case. You see, there was this boy who was responsible for watching the herd of sheep, and every day, because he liked the attention, he ran into the town crying... WOLF! WOLF! And the people would scurry to get their weapons and go out to kill this predator who threatened the sheep. But... the wolf was never there, it never existed, it was something the boy made up in order to feel important. Of course, it worked the first few times, people thought the boy was incredible at his job and praised him for being so diligent, even though they didn't get the wolf. Well, after a while, this had gone on so long, the townspeople became suspicious and dubious of the breathless claims of a wolf by the boy, and pretty soon, the simply began to ignore his exasperating claims. Now, low and behold, an actual real wolf shows up one day and starts gobbling up sheep left and right... and the boy comes screaming into town crying WOLF! WOLF! But.... everyone ignored him, they just knew he was lying again, and paid him no mind.

There is a valid moral to this story which applies today, to the people who want to sensationalize the Zimmerman-Martin incident, and cry RACIST! RACIST! When there is no actual racist present.... (except for Trayvon Martin, who was obviously racist and bigoted.) So now, what do you suppose is going to happen when we have a REAL incident involving a REAL racist, and REAL racism? Could the townspeople simply believe this is another in a long line of false alarms? Could they actually fail to show up? I think it's something you need to consider at least. 

Is THIS the case you want to hang your hats on? Go to the mat for? Stage protests and marches to decry a "miscarriage of justice" on? THIS CASE? Really? I mean, maybe I could understand if Zimmerman had some kind of racist background, belonged to the Klan, had made racist statements or posted racist blogs online... something... anything. But he was a Hispanic man, who's grandfather was black. He took a black girl to his high school prom. He came to the defense of a homeless black man in his town. The night of the shooting, he never mentioned Trayvon's race until he was specifically asked about it by the dispatcher. There is absolutely NOTHING here that indicates Zimmerman had a racist bone in his body. But folks like Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton, along with their accomplices in media, have slandered this man six ways from Sunday, depicting him as the most horrid racist since the 1950s. Why? The same reason the boy kept crying WOLF... attention! 


Think about it... is THIS the one? Really?


----------



## J.E.D

I understand that people are upset over the verdict. I believe that Zimmerman is guilty of at least negligent homicide. But that's not the way it worked out. He was tried by a jury of his peers. According to the law he is innocent of the charges brought against him. The system worked. 

Instead of protesting the verdict, protest the Stand Your Ground law that inflated Zimmerman's ego enough that he thought he was the sheriff of the neighborhood. Without that law, he may not have been walking around trying to be a tough guy; he may not have put himself in a situation where he thought he had to shoot a teenager in order to save his own ass from a situation that he got himself into.

Protesting the verdict will not bring Trayvon back. Prosecuting him for violating Trayvon's civil rights will not bring Trayvon back. But raising awareness of these laws may get people to push back against state legislatures that allow ALEC to write their laws.


----------



## Sunshine

J.E.D said:


> I understand that people are upset over the verdict. I believe that Zimmerman is guilty of at least negligent homicide. But that's not the way it worked out. He was tried by a jury of his peers. According to the law he is innocent of the charges brought against him. The system worked.
> 
> Instead of protesting the verdict, protest the Stand Your Ground law that inflated Zimmerman's ego enough that he thought he was the sheriff of the neighborhood. Without that law, he may not have been walking around trying to be a tough guy; he may not have put himself in a situation where he thought he had to shoot a teenager in order to save his own ass from a situation that he got himself into.
> 
> Protesting the verdict will not bring Trayvon back. Prosecuting him for violating Trayvon's civil rights will not bring Trayvon back. But raising awareness of these laws may get people to push back against state legislatures that allow ALEC to write their laws.



Yes, I'm going to write MY congressman first thing Monday morning telling him that I want us to continue to have the right in KY to use deadly force to defend our own lives.


----------



## OriginalShroom

J.E.D said:


> I understand that people are upset over the verdict. I believe that Zimmerman is guilty of at least negligent homicide. But that's not the way it worked out. He was tried by a jury of his peers. According to the law he is innocent of the charges brought against him. The system worked.
> 
> Instead of protesting the verdict, protest the Stand Your Ground law that inflated Zimmerman's ego enough that he thought he was the sheriff of the neighborhood. Without that law, he may not have been walking around trying to be a tough guy; he may not have put himself in a situation where he thought he had to shoot a teenager in order to save his own ass from a situation that he got himself into.
> 
> Protesting the verdict will not bring Trayvon back. Prosecuting him for violating Trayvon's civil rights will not bring Trayvon back. But raising awareness of these laws may get people to push back against state legislatures that allow ALEC to write their laws.



Yet another person who swallowed the lies by the Left Wing Media and race baiters.


----------



## J.E.D

OriginalShroom said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that people are upset over the verdict. I believe that Zimmerman is guilty of at least negligent homicide. But that's not the way it worked out. He was tried by a jury of his peers. According to the law he is innocent of the charges brought against him. The system worked.
> 
> Instead of protesting the verdict, protest the Stand Your Ground law that inflated Zimmerman's ego enough that he thought he was the sheriff of the neighborhood. Without that law, he may not have been walking around trying to be a tough guy; he may not have put himself in a situation where he thought he had to shoot a teenager in order to save his own ass from a situation that he got himself into.
> 
> Protesting the verdict will not bring Trayvon back. Prosecuting him for violating Trayvon's civil rights will not bring Trayvon back. But raising awareness of these laws may get people to push back against state legislatures that allow ALEC to write their laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another person who swallowed the lies by the Left Wing Media and race baiters.
Click to expand...


Race baiters? Did you even read my op? Moron?


----------



## JoeB131

Jarhead said:


> [
> 
> Assumption on your part.
> 
> Only a racist would automatically assume that.
> 
> Making you a disgusting human being.
> 
> I again ask.....
> 
> A six foot tall individual is walking in a closed community. He is not recognized as a resident of the community by the night watchman. Furthermore, the night watchman finds it unusual for anyone to be walking in the rain in a closed community for if they were a resident, they would likely use a car and if they are a visitor, they would have no reason to be walking in the rain. Yes, there may be an explanation, but it is unusual non the less.
> 
> What should the night watchman do?
> 
> *According to you....he should first see the race of the individual, and if that individual is BLACK he should stand down and let him continue without calling the cops...for he will be accused of racially profiling.*
> 
> Pretty sad to be you. The black community should be ashamed of punks like you.



First, ZImmerman wasn't the "night watchman". 

Second, I'm not black. Sorry.  I mean, I know I have some whacky ideas you guys get like, "We shouldn't shoot their children for no good reason".  

Third- and get this- the kid wasn't doing anything illegal.  He was "walking in the rain"?  So fucking what?  I walk in the rain all the time, I don't want some fat cop wannabe shooting me.


----------



## PredFan

J.E.D said:


> I understand that people are upset over the verdict. I believe that Zimmerman is guilty of at least negligent homicide. But that's not the way it worked out. He was tried by a jury of his peers. According to the law he is innocent of the charges brought against him. The system worked.
> 
> Instead of protesting the verdict, protest the Stand Your Ground law that inflated Zimmerman's ego enough that he thought he was the sheriff of the neighborhood. Without that law, he may not have been walking around trying to be a tough guy; he may not have put himself in a situation where he thought he had to shoot a teenager in order to save his own ass from a situation that he got himself into.
> 
> Protesting the verdict will not bring Trayvon back. Prosecuting him for violating Trayvon's civil rights will not bring Trayvon back. But raising awareness of these laws may get people to push back against state legislatures that allow ALEC to write their laws.



Stand your ground had nothing to do with it dumbass. Zimmerman had every right to question Martin and projecting your idiotic theory on Zimmerman is just plain stupid. 

You guys will lose. Freedom, the NRA, and the 2nd Amendment will bitch slap you stupid gun grabbers yet again.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Stand Your Ground has nothing to do with the Zimmerman case.  It played no part in the former police chief's decision not to charge him in the first place and it was not argued as a defense during his trial.

Furthermore, unless you live in Florida, it's none of your business what laws they have.


----------



## JoeB131

freedombecki said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. He didn't say anything about Martin filiming it, and frankly, Zimmerman would have known that was lie, since Martin wasn't holding a camera when he blew a hole in him.
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin *was* going to kill him. He'd just gotten off the phone with Jeantel who told him the guy who had questioned him was a white gay male who was looking to rape a black kid. She told that not to the jury, she told that to her first interviewer after the trial for the big bucks.
> 
> IOW, what the jury and nation heard from her was a series of careful avoidance of facing what actually happened. She motivated Trayvon to go back and kill the "rapist" to prevent his younger brother of being the victim of a "creepy-ass cracka!" Her jive talk motivated Trayvon to stalk and try to kill the guy who was just going back to his car to either move on or call the police to report the young man had moved on. Trayvon did attack him before he got back to his car and likely it's true he told Zimmerman he was going to kill him and did use near lethal force to beat him to a pulp.
> 
> I'm glad Jeantel did the interview. Now America knows for a certainty that Zimmerman was the victim not only of Trayvon, but also of Jeantel, the alleged witness who actually motivated Trayvon's decision to stalk, surprise, and kill Zimmerman if he could for the purpose of getting rid of a "Creepy Ass Cracka"--IOW a white gay man stalking unwitting young blacks as a sexual predator-type pedophile.
> 
> What ensued was a life-threatening attack that was met with a gunshot wound of Zimmerman's assailant who in fact had motivation and opportunity to kill another man, and in fact, did say to Zimmerman that he was going to kill him, just as Zimmerman truthfully testified.
> 
> Laws of mercy, what you learn after a trial is over. Trayvon Martin's parents should go after the cause of this travesty--the phone prompting of Martin to kill a pedophile, who was actually a Neighborhood Watch captain doing his job to keep that neighborhood safe from burglars.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute, Zimmerman's gay now?  

You guys are bending a lot of pretzels to not make Zimmerman look like an idiot.


----------



## J.E.D

PredFan said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that people are upset over the verdict. I believe that Zimmerman is guilty of at least negligent homicide. But that's not the way it worked out. He was tried by a jury of his peers. According to the law he is innocent of the charges brought against him. The system worked.
> 
> Instead of protesting the verdict, protest the Stand Your Ground law that inflated Zimmerman's ego enough that he thought he was the sheriff of the neighborhood. Without that law, he may not have been walking around trying to be a tough guy; he may not have put himself in a situation where he thought he had to shoot a teenager in order to save his own ass from a situation that he got himself into.
> 
> Protesting the verdict will not bring Trayvon back. Prosecuting him for violating Trayvon's civil rights will not bring Trayvon back. But raising awareness of these laws may get people to push back against state legislatures that allow ALEC to write their laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand your ground had nothing to do with it dumbass. Zimmerman had every right to question Martin and projecting your idiotic theory on Zimmerman is just plain stupid.
> 
> You guys will lose. Freedom, the NRA, and the 2nd Amendment will bitch slap you stupid gun grabbers yet again.
Click to expand...


No, Zimmerman had no right to question Trayvon. Zimmerman is not a cop and had no business playing one.


----------



## Katzndogz

The protests have become an excuse for criminality.

If you think that you can whip up opposition to self defense, have at it.  Urge your candidate to run on a platform of abolishing self defense laws.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

JoeB131 said:


> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.



According to the haters, that doesn't count because his victim was walking home from the store with candy and ice tea. 

======================
What about the witnesses mentioned in this article?

What Everyone Should Know About Trayvon Martin (1995-2012) | ThinkProgress


----------



## Stephanie

Luddly Neddite said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am touched by the caring that you guys have for the victims of "black on black" violence.
> 
> Such humanitarians!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the intelligence and integrity it takes to say that other black murders make *the murder of a black kid okay*.
Click to expand...


whoa, that is some nice making up shit there..but you lefties can't seem to ever be honest..you let your hystrical dramtics say anything it wants

you're a fine one to be talking about intelligence and INTEGRITY...not


----------



## Sunshine

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the witch hunt tip line will bring out the ones the FBI didn't find or  interview or only the crackpots will call?
> 
> /rhetorical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of crackpots
> 
> bank on it
Click to expand...


If you couldn't get on the jury and still want to be on TV, call the tip line!  

Holder should be fired, wasting our money like this.


----------



## J.E.D

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Stand Your Ground has nothing to do with the Zimmerman case.  It played no part in the former police chief's decision not to charge him in the first place and it was not argued as a defense during his trial.




Did I say that it played a role in the trial? I'm saying that it played a part in his thinking. And apparently, jurors DID consider it.

Zimmerman Juror Says Panel Considered Stand Your Ground In Deliberations: 'He Had A Right To Defend Himself' | ThinkProgress

In an interview on CNNs Anderson Cooper 360 Monday night, an anonymous juror said the panel that found George Zimmerman not guilty considered Floridas Stand Your Ground law in its deliberations.

COOPER: Because of the two options you had, second degree murder or manslaughter, you felt neither applied?

JUROR: Right. Because of the heat of the moment and the Stand Your Ground. He had a right to defend himself. If he felt threatened that his life was going to be taken away from him or he was going to have bodily harm, he had a right.



> Furthermore, unless you live in Florida, it's none of your business what laws they have.



Furthermore, it is my business what laws a state has in MY country. I think these are dangerous laws. That's my opinion.


----------



## Sunshine

Jarhead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Every citizen in the United States is worthy of protection under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for Zimmerman.
> 
> Being found not guilty by a jury of his peers wasn't good enough for Holder.
> 
> Having been found to have NO RACIAL tendencies by the FBI after 40 interviews of his friends, acquaintances and neighbors wasn't good enough for Holder.
> 
> No. Holder wants to continue to drag this guys ass through the mud.
> 
> That is protection under the law for Zimmerman?
Click to expand...


There is an old saying:  What goes around comes around.  Holder will be on the receiving end before it is over.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> [
> 
> Have you ever been confronted by one of these little assholes that think they're so bad that the only reason they aren't pushing up Daisies and you're not doing time is because you didn't have a gun? I have. The only reason that didn't happen is that I didn't give the punk a chance to throw the first punch. Then again I don't believe Zimmerman expected that to happen to him.
> 
> The reason so many blacks get shot is because of their big mouths.
> 
> Also, *LOL*, when did it become acceptable to attack Gays simply because you fear being raped?
> 
> What are you, some kind of red-necked Homophobe?



I think it's a matter of how valid the fear of rape was.  Doesn't matter, gay or straight. A guy chases you on a vehicle and THEN on foot.  Yeah, that's a valid fear. 

Incidently, I've been in some of the worst neighborhoods of Chicago, and I've even been in a fight or two.  

Point was, if Zimmerman didn't know what was going to happen, he should have stayed in the truck like the man said.


----------



## Sunshine

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvan profiled, stalked, and attacked George Zimmerman.
> 
> Maybe he thought it would be fun to kick a fags ass, but it found out that when you make it a habit of jumping on adults it's no longer fun and games. They don't know you're just a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I don't know, I think the aggressive act was Zimmerman running after Trayvon after Trayvon tried to evade him.
> 
> I don't think it was "beating up a fag" so much as "not wanting to be raped or murdered by a pervert".
> 
> It would have been nice if Zimmerman had identified himself.
> 
> It would have been nicer if he didn't have a gun that gave him 'Courage".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been confronted by one of these little assholes that think they're so bad that the only reason they aren't pushing up Daisies and you're not doing time is because you didn't have a gun? I have. The only reason that didn't happen is that I didn't give the punk a chance to throw the first punch. Then again I don't believe Zimmerman expected that to happen to him.
> 
> The reason so many blacks get shot is because of their big mouths.
> 
> Also, *LOL*, when did it become acceptable to attack Gays simply because you fear being raped?
> 
> What are you, some kind of red-necked Homophobe?
Click to expand...


He is a black homophobe.   Yes, JoeB is black.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

J.E.D said:


> I understand that people are upset over the verdict. I believe that Zimmerman is guilty of at least negligent homicide. But that's not the way it worked out. He was tried by a jury of his peers. According to the law he is innocent of the charges brought against him. The system worked.
> 
> Instead of protesting the verdict, protest the Stand Your Ground law that inflated Zimmerman's ego enough that he thought he was the sheriff of the neighborhood. Without that law, he may not have been walking around trying to be a tough guy; he may not have put himself in a situation where he thought he had to shoot a teenager in order to save his own ass from a situation that he got himself into.
> 
> Protesting the verdict will not bring Trayvon back. Prosecuting him for violating Trayvon's civil rights will not bring Trayvon back. But raising awareness of these laws may get people to push back against state legislatures that allow ALEC to write their laws.



Well said. 

Although I disagree that SYG statutes should be repealed, I do indeed agree that citizens need to exercise their First Amendment right to petition the Government for a redress of grievances, both at the ballot box and in the courts.


----------



## JoeB131

Sunshine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call in your tip.  Maybe you will be called to testify, get on the talk show circuit, get a free college education,  and be in Playgirl.
Click to expand...


If you really think the guy isn't a racist, what are you worried about?


----------



## Sunshine

Connery said:


> A desperate action after a poor move by a president who should have kept his mouth shut in the first place.



He certainly should have.  He is Zimmerman's president too.  He owes Zimmerman an apology, and he owes it to the American people to put a lid on it..


----------



## Sunshine

Katzndogz said:


> It is obviously important to the obama regime to incite riots across the country.   They can use it to scream injustice, because neither obama nor holder represent the nation, but only black people.
> 
> If they want a fight, blacks are between 10 and 13% of the population, it's gonna be a real short fight.



Yeah, once the Hispanic gangs get in on it.  A REAL short fight.


----------



## Stephanie

Rinata said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..Steph.
> 
> I am sure this case is going to drive White Hispanics (like me) and women into the Republican party.
> 
> Bank on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think what you want...but they need to look at this administration and their base and see just how they have been towards them...look at the hate threads on the women jurors here...
> as for you nothing could tear you away from the Democrats, we know that..and how lovely you are now a white Hispanic, not just Hispanic...good grief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steph, I see that you are just as ignorant as ever.
Click to expand...


and I see you are just as hateful and catty as ever..MEOW

You in picture below...I'd be hateful too...hehe


----------



## JoeB131

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is obviously important to the obama regime to incite riots across the country.   They can use it to scream injustice, because neither obama nor holder represent the nation, but only black people.
> 
> If they want a fight, blacks are between 10 and 13% of the population, it's gonna be a real short fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, once the Hispanic gangs get in on it.  A REAL short fight.
Click to expand...


You work on the assumption that most white folks or Hispanics really want to associate with your side.


----------



## Boatswain2PA

Boss said:


> .....Well, after a while, this had gone on so long, the townspeople became suspicious and dubious of the breathless claims of a wolf by the boy, and pretty soon, the simply began to ignore his exasperating claims. Now, low and behold, an actual real wolf shows up one day and starts gobbling up sheep left and right... and the boy comes screaming into town crying WOLF! WOLF! But.... everyone ignored him, they just knew he was lying again, and paid him no mind.
> 
> There is a valid moral to this story which applies today, to the people who want to sensationalize the Zimmerman-Martin incident, and cry RACIST! RACIST! When there is no actual racist present.... (except for Trayvon Martin, who was obviously racist and bigoted.) So now, what do you suppose is going to happen when we have a REAL incident involving a REAL racist, and REAL racism? Could the townspeople simply believe this is another in a long line of false alarms? Could they actually fail to show up? I think it's something you need to consider at least.



The difference between your parable and America today is twofold.  First, the people crying "wolf" do not just receive attention, they have created an "industry" based on crying racism.  Just look at The Rainbow Coalition and the New Black Panther Party, and just about any black liberal democratic politician.  Second, it is now legally required for the townspeople (ie: the justice system) to show up and search the entire countryside for the wolf (ie: investigate for any evidence of possible racism).

So we have people making money from calling wolf, and legal requirements that we must investigate every "wolf" sighting.


----------



## Ernie S.

Luddly Neddite said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the haters, that doesn't count because his victim *was walking home from the store with candy and ice tea. *
> 
> ======================
> What about the witnesses mentioned in this article?
> 
> What Everyone Should Know About Trayvon Martin (1995-2012) | ThinkProgress
Click to expand...


If that's all he did, he would be alive and likely in jail today.

And despite being Think Progress, I read your link. It's 90% bullshit.


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is obviously important to the obama regime to incite riots across the country.   They can use it to scream injustice, because neither obama nor holder represent the nation, but only black people.
> 
> If they want a fight, blacks are between 10 and 13% of the population, it's gonna be a real short fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, once the Hispanic gangs get in on it.  A REAL short fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You work on the assumption that most white folks or Hispanics really want to associate with your side.
Click to expand...


oh boy, their side...
but they do with YOUR side I suppose?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JoeB131 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Assumption on your part.
> 
> Only a racist would automatically assume that.
> 
> Making you a disgusting human being.
> 
> I again ask.....
> 
> A six foot tall individual is walking in a closed community. He is not recognized as a resident of the community by the night watchman. Furthermore, the night watchman finds it unusual for anyone to be walking in the rain in a closed community for if they were a resident, they would likely use a car and if they are a visitor, they would have no reason to be walking in the rain. Yes, there may be an explanation, but it is unusual non the less.
> 
> What should the night watchman do?
> 
> *According to you....he should first see the race of the individual, and if that individual is BLACK he should stand down and let him continue without calling the cops...for he will be accused of racially profiling.*
> 
> Pretty sad to be you. The black community should be ashamed of punks like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, ZImmerman wasn't the "night watchman".
> 
> Second, I'm not black. Sorry.  I mean, I know I have some whacky ideas you guys get like, "We shouldn't shoot their children for no good reason".
> 
> Third- and get this- the kid wasn't doing anything illegal.  He was "walking in the rain"?  So fucking what?  I walk in the rain all the time, I don't want some fat cop wannabe shooting me.
Click to expand...


*Third- and get this- the kid wasn't doing anything illegal. *

Not until he started beating on GZ.


----------



## Katzndogz

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is obviously important to the obama regime to incite riots across the country.   They can use it to scream injustice, because neither obama nor holder represent the nation, but only black people.
> 
> If they want a fight, blacks are between 10 and 13% of the population, it's gonna be a real short fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, once the Hispanic gangs get in on it.  A REAL short fight.
Click to expand...


It's a puzzler.  Hispanics are chasing blacks out of entire cities.  Blacks are being outright murdered the way Jamile Shaw was murdered.  Yet obama wants to bring in 30 million more hispanics.


----------



## Sunshine

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Have you ever been confronted by one of these little assholes that think they're so bad that the only reason they aren't pushing up Daisies and you're not doing time is because you didn't have a gun? I have. The only reason that didn't happen is that I didn't give the punk a chance to throw the first punch. Then again I don't believe Zimmerman expected that to happen to him.
> 
> The reason so many blacks get shot is because of their big mouths.
> 
> Also, *LOL*, when did it become acceptable to attack Gays simply because you fear being raped?
> 
> What are you, some kind of red-necked Homophobe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a matter of how valid the fear of rape was.  Doesn't matter, gay or straight. A guy chases you on a vehicle and THEN on foot.  Yeah, that's a valid fear.
> 
> Incidently, I've been in some of the worst neighborhoods of Chicago, and I've even been in a fight or two.
> 
> Point was, if Zimmerman didn't know what was going to happen, he should have stayed in the truck like the man said.
Click to expand...


Nobody told him to stay in the truck.


----------



## Stephanie

J.E.D said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that people are upset over the verdict. I believe that Zimmerman is guilty of at least negligent homicide. But that's not the way it worked out. He was tried by a jury of his peers. According to the law he is innocent of the charges brought against him. The system worked.
> 
> Instead of protesting the verdict, protest the Stand Your Ground law that inflated Zimmerman's ego enough that he thought he was the sheriff of the neighborhood. Without that law, he may not have been walking around trying to be a tough guy; he may not have put himself in a situation where he thought he had to shoot a teenager in order to save his own ass from a situation that he got himself into.
> 
> Protesting the verdict will not bring Trayvon back. Prosecuting him for violating Trayvon's civil rights will not bring Trayvon back. But raising awareness of these laws may get people to push back against state legislatures that allow ALEC to write their laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another person who swallowed the lies by the Left Wing Media and race baiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race baiters? *Did you even read my op?* Moron?
Click to expand...


yes and we should protest people like YOU again trying to take away the peoples RIGHTS to defend themselves..it's a state by state law, don't like it don't live in that state
go stand down and stay on your porch...Moron


----------



## Sunshine

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call in your tip.  Maybe you will be called to testify, get on the talk show circuit, get a free college education,  and be in Playgirl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you really think the guy isn't a racist, what are you worried about?
Click to expand...


Why would I worry if a guy in Florida is a racist. What's he gonna do?  Call me a cracker?  Hell, this place is crawling with black racists.  You being one of them.   Maybe they need a tip line about YOU!


----------



## Sunshine

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is obviously important to the obama regime to incite riots across the country.   They can use it to scream injustice, because neither obama nor holder represent the nation, but only black people.
> 
> If they want a fight, blacks are between 10 and 13% of the population, it's gonna be a real short fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, once the Hispanic gangs get in on it.  A REAL short fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You work on the assumption that most white folks or Hispanics really want to associate with your side.
Click to expand...


My 'side.'  I have no idea what the fuck you are babbling about.  Put down the crack pipe.  There are  plenty of people who 'associate' with me.  Even you.  Shit, I can't get away from YOU!


----------



## PredFan

Man the liberals around here are suffering from Zimmerman Derangement Syndrome bad!

Signs and symptoms of ZDS:
1. Inability to think straight.
2. A tourette-like symptom where the sufferer repeatedly says "Racism" or "Racist".
3. Sudden loss of all knowledge of the US Criminal Justice System.
4. Uncontrollable compulsion to quote Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson.
5. Inability to remember basic facts of the Martin/Zimmerman case.

If you or someone you love displays the above symptoms get them some immediate help. They should isolated and be kept away from society until after the 2014 elections for the good of the United States of America and humanity itself.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

No one will care in a month.

Get over it.


----------



## Stephanie

Grampa Murked U said:


> No one will care in a month.
> 
> Get over it.



damn they just get all friggen hysterical over everything...I think the media drives them insane they need to stop watching it.....sheesh


----------



## ScienceRocks

And they want to blame whites? LOL!!!!

Blacks commit nearly 50% of all murders with 93% of those being against other blacks. Blacks kill twice as many whites then whites kill blacks.

They're nuts if they blame whites for this.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Georgie didn't call the police for nothing. Trayvon was hanging out in someone's yard. Later, he came out of a bush and attacked him. And when police lied to him and told him that someone video recorded the incident, his reaction was "Thank God!" These are just a few things that overwhelmingly point to his innocence. Only racist hatemongers are carrying the torch against Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there were no Bushes on the street where Zimmerman said he was attacked.
> 
> 
> And Zimmerman was told there were survellience cameras, which as a member of the community watch, he knew there weren't.
> 
> Zimmerman shot an unarmed black child after profling and stalking him.  He needs to be in prison.
Click to expand...


1. You're the biggest fucking tool on USMB. You can see the bushes all over the place in Zimmerman's re-enactment and diagrams, pictures reflect that reality. FUCKING TWAT.
2. Did I mention fucking shit about surveilance cameras? No, I didn't dickwipe. I said, he was told somebody recorded it. FUCKING TWAT.
3. TM attacked him. That's been established. Your lying heart can cry all it wants. FUCKING TWAT.


----------



## Trajan

no, apparently hes not getting it back.....not yet at least,  while holder and obama decide how to milk this for more Alinsky points......






Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him

By David Martosko

PUBLISHED: 16:34 EST, 18 July 2013 | UPDATED: 16:42 EST, 18 July 2013

The U.S. Department of Justice, overseen by Attorney General Eric Holder, has ordered the Sanford, Florida police department to keep possession of all the evidence from George Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial - including the exonerated neighborhood watch volunteer's gun.

Sanford police confirmed on Thursday that the DOJ asked the agency not to return any pieces of evidence to their owners. Zimmerman was expected to get his firearm back by month's end.

The development is a sign that the criminal section of the Justice Department's Civil Rights Division is seriously investigating Zimmerman to determine if federal civil rights charges should be filed.





Read more: Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online


----------



## Ernie S.

This is total bullshit!
The man is innocent! GIVE HIM HIS GUN!





> The U.S. Department of Justice, overseen by Attorney General Eric Holder, has ordered the Sanford, Florida police department to keep possession of all the evidence from George Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial - including the exonerated neighborhood watch volunteer's gun.
> 
> Read more: Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## freedombecki

Trajan said:


> no, apparently hes not getting it back.....not yet at least, while holder and obama decide how to milk this for more Alinsky points......
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him
> 
> By David Martosko
> 
> PUBLISHED: 16:34 EST, 18 July 2013 | UPDATED: 16:42 EST, 18 July 2013
> 
> The U.S. Department of Justice, overseen by Attorney General Eric Holder, has ordered the Sanford, Florida police department to keep possession of all the evidence from George Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial - including the exonerated neighborhood watch volunteer's gun.
> 
> Sanford police confirmed on Thursday that the DOJ asked the agency not to return any pieces of evidence to their owners. Zimmerman was expected to get his firearm back by month's end.
> 
> The development is a sign that the criminal section of the Justice Department's Civil Rights Division is seriously investigating Zimmerman to determine if federal civil rights charges should be filed.
> 
> Read more: Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online


 They're determined to do an obstruction of justice, imho. Obama can't stand being upstaged by a previous Democrat.


----------



## Caroljo

Zona said:


> I hope this murdering bastards life is ruined forever since i think he is guilty.
> 
> I hope he gets in a cell next to OJ eventually.  We can all just sit back and watch.
> 
> Oh and OP, classy, very very classy.



You are so obsessed with hoping his life is ruined...and you weren't even there.  You go by what your liberal pea brain tells you.  You're a sick person.....he was found NOT GUILTY.  There was NO PROOF.  I hope something like this happens to someone in your family so you might be able to consider that you were wrong.


----------



## Sunshine

Noomi said:


> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.



This post shows that you are an ignorant twat.  Being on trial does not = being convicted.  Christ on a cracker, you as dumb as ditch water.  Stay where you are.  Your advice and opinions are neither needed nor wanted.


----------



## Sunshine

Noomi said:


> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.



*That is something I NEVER did!  Responsible parents don't send their CHILDREN out to the store on foot after dark~!  Responsible parents get in the car and DRIVE them there.  *


----------



## Sunshine

TemplarKormac said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should see if Kel Tec will hire him on for product endorsements, the PF-9 clearly performs as advertised.
> 
> But first an intensive weight-loss program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for you: Sensitivity training. Enjoy.
Click to expand...


He needs to get the JD before he attempts finishing school.


----------



## Sunshine

bodecea said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. America is great because it has a Constitution that grants its citizens rights. GZ was found not guilty and he is entitled to all of his rights still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fla. mom gets 20 years for firing warning shots - CBS News
Click to expand...


As she should have.  She LEFT the situation, got her gun, and CAME BACK IN.  NOT stand your ground by any stretch.


----------



## Caroljo

bodecea said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. America is great because it has a Constitution that grants its citizens rights. GZ was found not guilty and he is entitled to all of his rights still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fla. mom gets 20 years for firing warning shots - CBS News
Click to expand...


There's much more to that story....she broke her bond by going back to her X's and making a scene....this woman is a nut job.  Plus, when she shot that gun off her children were stranding right next to her husband!  This isn't a SYG case....it's a case of an idiot woman.

*Further complicating matters for Alexander, *she was arrested for domestic battery against Gray on December 30, 2010, while she was out on bail and still awaiting trial on the aggravated assault charges stemming from the August incident.

The victim [Gray] stated that his estranged wife [Alexander] had come to his residence to drop off their child, the incident report prepared by the Jacksonville Sheriffs Office noted. [Gray] stated that an argument ensued when he would not allow her to stay overnight at his residence. The police report noted that Grays left eye appeared swollen and bloodied. Alexander fled the scene before police arrived.

When the responding officer met with Alexander approximately an hour after the incident, she initially claimed that she did not know what this was about and that she had an alibi. Throughout the course of her conversation with the officer, Alexander changed her story and eventually claimed that while she had been at Grays house, he had attacked her first with his fists after she wouldnt stay for the night. The officer wrote that Alexander had no visible injuries.
No, Marissa Alexander is Not a "Reverse Trayvon Martin" in Florida


----------



## Trajan

bodecea said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. America is great because it has a Constitution that grants its citizens rights. GZ was found not guilty and he is entitled to all of his rights still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fla. mom gets 20 years for firing warning shots - CBS News
Click to expand...


its called -research, fail.


----------



## Sunshine

Sarah G said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually..what they should do is follow the law..and get armed.
> 
> I am generally not for guns..but in this case..it seems like the only thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My daughter was shot when she was in high school, 16 by a kid who she tried to break up with.  She's ok but it is a horrifying experience.  I went to a gun shop and got her a cannister of stuff that burns an attacker's eyes.  Maybe not tear gas but something like that.
> 
> It's hard to arm a child with stuff like guns or what I did simply because they make bad decisions playing around with things like that but it was my safest alternative.
> 
> The best thing that can be done is to firm up gun registrations and conceal carry laws.  It's the best and the least we can do for them.
Click to expand...


Wow that's brilliant.  Send someone to a gun fight armed with a can of snuff.  NOT!


----------



## Sunshine

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moral of the story...don't assault people,  because they may be armed.
> 
> It seems so simple.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Don't commit assault.
> 
> Do not commit assault.
> 
> Anyone not getting it?
> 
> Zimmerman called the police,  Martin did not.
> 
> There is NO EVIDENCE that Zimmerman struck Martin...not one shred.
> 
> Martin struck Zimmerman.
> 
> That is the first PROVABLE violation of the law in this case.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT illegal to "get out of your car" to follow a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT against the law to confront someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> It is NOT even against the law to question someone you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> You have NO DUTY to identify yourself to a person you believe is acting suspiciously.
> 
> Assault is a crime...usually a felony.
> 
> For the last time...DO NOT COMMIT ASSAULT.
> 
> Get it?  Got it?  Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better moral, don't let deranged and violent people have access to guns.
Click to expand...


*Or SNUFF!  *


----------



## freedombecki

JoeB131 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. He didn't say anything about Martin filiming it, and frankly, Zimmerman would have known that was lie, since Martin wasn't holding a camera when he blew a hole in him.
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin *was* going to kill him. He'd just gotten off the phone with Jeantel who told him the guy who had questioned him was a white gay male who was looking to rape a black kid. She told that not to the jury, she told that to her first interviewer after the trial for the big bucks.
> 
> IOW, what the jury and nation heard from her was a series of careful avoidance of facing what actually happened. She motivated Trayvon to go back and kill the "rapist" to prevent his younger brother of being the victim of a "creepy-ass cracka!" Her jive talk motivated Trayvon to stalk and try to kill the guy who was just going back to his car to either move on or call the police to report the young man had moved on. Trayvon did attack him before he got back to his car and likely it's true he told Zimmerman he was going to kill him and did use near lethal force to beat him to a pulp.
> 
> I'm glad Jeantel did the interview. Now America knows for a certainty that Zimmerman was the victim not only of Trayvon, but also of Jeantel, the alleged witness who actually motivated Trayvon's decision to stalk, surprise, and kill Zimmerman if he could for the purpose of getting rid of a "Creepy Ass Cracka"--IOW a white gay man stalking unwitting young blacks as a sexual predator-type pedophile.
> 
> What ensued was a life-threatening attack that was met with a gunshot wound of Zimmerman's assailant who in fact had motivation and opportunity to kill another man, and in fact, did say to Zimmerman that he was going to kill him, just as Zimmerman truthfully testified.
> 
> Laws of mercy, what you learn after a trial is over. Trayvon Martin's parents should go after the cause of this travesty--the phone prompting of Martin to kill a pedophile, who was actually a Neighborhood Watch captain doing his job to keep that neighborhood safe from burglars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, Zimmerman's gay now?
> 
> You guys are bending a lot of pretzels to not make Zimmerman look like an idiot.
Click to expand...

 Here's the interview, Ape-man:



> Here's the interview:
> 
> Quote:
> MORGAN: You felt that there was no doubt in your mind from what Trayvon was telling you on the phone about the creepy ass cracka and so on, that he absolutely believed that George Zimmerman, this man, you didnt know who he was at the time, but this man, was pursuing him?
> JEANTEL: Yes.
> MORGAN: And he was freaked out by it?
> JEANTEL: Yes. *Definitely after I say may be a rapist, for every boy, for every man, every  whos not that kind of way, seeing a grown man following them, would they be creep out*?
> And people need to understand, *he didnt want that creepy ass cracker going to his father or girlfriends house to go get  mind you, his little brother* was there. You know  now, mind you, I told you  I told Trayvon it might have been a rapist.
> 
> Read more at Jeantel admits Trayvon ?whooped? Zimmerman?s ?a??


Anything you don't understand about Jeantel withholding from the jury that she "*told Trayvon it might have been a rapist.*" to her interviewer after the trial was over? She contradicted the whole bit about Trayvon being the voice crying for help. She lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lied. Some call that perjury. The wrong person was on trial. Her suggestion caused mega trouble against a Neighborhood Watch person whose only wrong (if it could be called that) was looking out for the neighborhood that had been hit over and over by burglar break-ins.


----------



## skookerasbil

OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population

Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online


Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sunshine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call in your tip.  Maybe you will be called to testify, get on the talk show circuit, get a free college education,  and be in Playgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really think the guy isn't a racist, what are you worried about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I worry if a guy in Florida is a racist. What's he gonna do?  Call me a cracker?  Hell, this place is crawling with black racists.  You being one of them.   Maybe they need a tip line about YOU!
Click to expand...


I'll take 500 Trayvons over ONE of you or Stephanie or katzen or any of the other racist and ignorant scum bags here.


----------



## wavingrl

Aug. 21--John Guy for the Prosecution

What a way to live. 'prosecution may have overreached on charges'

Shellie Zimmerman | trial date | perjury

I think I would leave FL.


----------



## R.C. Christian

What did you think was going to happen? Did you think that a government ruled by a Chicago crime syndicate would NOT make an example out of a guy who dared expose his sword behind the backs of the Praetorian Guards of modern day Rome? Wake up and smell the horror.


----------



## Caroljo

Sarah G said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually..what they should do is follow the law..and get armed.
> 
> I am generally not for guns..but in this case..it seems like the only thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My daughter was shot when she was in high school, 16 by a kid who she tried to break up with.  She's ok but it is a horrifying experience.  I went to a gun shop and got her a cannister of stuff that burns an attacker's eyes.  Maybe not tear gas but something like that.
> 
> It's hard to arm a child with stuff like guns or what I did simply because they make bad decisions playing around with things like that but it was my safest alternative.
> 
> The best thing that can be done is to firm up gun registrations and conceal carry laws.  It's the best and the least we can do for them.
Click to expand...


We made our daughter carry a can of pepper spray always....she even had to use it once!


----------



## Caroljo

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually..what they should do is follow the law..and get armed.
> 
> I am generally not for guns..but in this case..it seems like the only thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter was shot when she was in high school, 16 by a kid who she tried to break up with.  She's ok but it is a horrifying experience.  I went to a gun shop and got her a cannister of stuff that burns an attacker's eyes.  Maybe not tear gas but something like that.
> 
> It's hard to arm a child with stuff like guns or what I did simply because they make bad decisions playing around with things like that but it was my safest alternative.
> 
> The best thing that can be done is to firm up gun registrations and conceal carry laws.  It's the best and the least we can do for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow that's brilliant.  Send someone to a gun fight armed with a can of snuff.  NOT!
Click to expand...


Well, Gotta agree with Sarah.  If you're daughter is under age, she can't carry a gun.  So you do the next best thing and hope it's enough.


----------



## Rozman

Wasn't he tried already?
Now he will be tried again?...
And if that fails will they just kill him?


----------



## Caroljo

Noomi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your kids don't live in his neighborhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would trust my kids with George Zimmerman. He is an honorable American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have him live next door and send your kids out to the store at night to buy skittles and iced tea and see what happens, then.
> 
> I dare you.
Click to expand...


Most stupid statement of the day.......lol!


----------



## Boss

Boatswain2PA said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Well, after a while, this had gone on so long, the townspeople became suspicious and dubious of the breathless claims of a wolf by the boy, and pretty soon, the simply began to ignore his exasperating claims. Now, low and behold, an actual real wolf shows up one day and starts gobbling up sheep left and right... and the boy comes screaming into town crying WOLF! WOLF! But.... everyone ignored him, they just knew he was lying again, and paid him no mind.
> 
> There is a valid moral to this story which applies today, to the people who want to sensationalize the Zimmerman-Martin incident, and cry RACIST! RACIST! When there is no actual racist present.... (except for Trayvon Martin, who was obviously racist and bigoted.) So now, what do you suppose is going to happen when we have a REAL incident involving a REAL racist, and REAL racism? Could the townspeople simply believe this is another in a long line of false alarms? Could they actually fail to show up? I think it's something you need to consider at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between your parable and America today is twofold.  First, the people crying "wolf" do not just receive attention, they have created an "industry" based on crying racism.  Just look at The Rainbow Coalition and the New Black Panther Party, and just about any black liberal democratic politician.  Second, it is now legally required for the townspeople (ie: the justice system) to show up and search the entire countryside for the wolf (ie: investigate for any evidence of possible racism).
> 
> So we have people making money from calling wolf, and legal requirements that we must investigate every "wolf" sighting.
Click to expand...


Well my interpretation of the townspeople is not the justice system, that would probably be the sheriff in the parable, who was pressured by the townspeople to do something about this stealthy wolf. The representation of the townspeople is the general public and news media, who in this case, pushed this incident to the front page and demanded action by the justice department. You see, we're still in the early part of the parable, when the people still reacted to the boy, grabbing their weapons and rushing to find the wolf. But what happens after the next Zimmerman? Or the next? When over and over, we find there is no wolf, it was another false alarm? Eventually, even MSNBC won't bother reporting such things, because there isn't any credibility left. Then, when a real racist incident does occur somewhere, the public and media will simply shrug and say... meh, heard that one before... next! 

To me, this does nothing but damage the credibility of those who keep crying RACIST! There was no racism here, Zimmerman wasn't hunting down black people to shoot. So this just diminishes public sympathy for such outcries in the future, and that's all it does. It's short-sighted and ill-advised, but more than that, it does great harm to the credibility of the criers. It serves to diminish actual real racism that happens daily in America, because we aren't focused on that, we are immersed in this one case, which had nothing to do with racism. That's why it blows my mind, that black America seems so intensely focused on Zimmerman, as if this is the Emmett Till case of our time, when it clearly wasn't.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Rozman said:


> Wasn't he tried already?
> Now he will be tried again?...
> And if that fails will they just kill him?



the doj just put a freeze order on the Zimmerman evidence 

https://twitter.com/MattAHay/status/357970518734938112


----------



## skookerasbil

R.C. Christian said:


> What did you think was going to happen? Did you think that a government ruled by a Chicago crime syndicate would NOT make an example out of a guy who dared expose his sword behind the backs of the Praetorian Guards of modern day Rome? Wake up and smell the horror.




These people.......these people are thugs and the country needs to wake up........you are indeed correct dude. This is a spit in the eye to all people who don't embrace the progressive view.......right in the eye, "FUCK YOU!!!"


----------



## Caroljo

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He SHOULD get his gun back, he was found NOT GUILTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of a violent crime involving a gun. Who is responsible if he kills someone again?
Click to expand...


But he was found NOT GUILTY of that violent crime involving a gun!! If a person is found not guilty of the crime he's accused of, there is absolutely no reason he shouldn't get the gun back.


----------



## SteadyMercury

They aren't taking his gun, the feds put a hold on all the evidence from the trial until they finish their civil rights investigation. That is what happens in criminal investigations, you hold onto evidence.

If they don't pursue the charges he'll get the gun back. Meanwhile he is free to go buy 10 more if he wants.


----------



## Sunshine

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really think the guy isn't a racist, what are you worried about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I worry if a guy in Florida is a racist. What's he gonna do?  Call me a cracker?  Hell, this place is crawling with black racists.  You being one of them.   Maybe they need a tip line about YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take 500 Trayvons over ONE of you or Stephanie or katzen or any of the other racist and ignorant scum bags here.
Click to expand...


Well, why aren't  you out rounding up all the li'l Trayvons of the world and taking them in?  Hypocrite!


.


----------



## skookerasbil

SteadyMercury said:


> They aren't taking his gun, the feds put a hold on all the evidence from the trial until they finish their civil rights investigation. That is what happens in criminal investigations, you hold onto evidence.
> 
> If they don't pursue the charges he'll get the gun back. Meanwhile he is free to go buy 10 more if he wants.




That's not the point..........

this tweet hits the nail on the head.........

*"I truly believe they are going for an insurrection so that they can declare martial law. This is unthinkable, that a man is found innocent on all charges and yet the government decides it will deny him his civil rights.I truly detest Obozo and Holder, and hope they rot in hell for the shredding of the Constitution. *
- sixpacktr , Murfreesboro, 19/7/2013 00:22"


----------



## R.C. Christian

skookerasbil said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think was going to happen? Did you think that a government ruled by a Chicago crime syndicate would NOT make an example out of a guy who dared expose his sword behind the backs of the Praetorian Guards of modern day Rome? Wake up and smell the horror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people.......these people are thugs and the country needs to wake up........you are indeed correct dude. This is a spit in the eye to all people who don't embrace the progressive view.......right in the eye, "FUCK YOU!!!"
Click to expand...


Once you overcome the horror of it then the rest of it becomes easier to deal with. The fact that you're going to die for your convictions and the fact that you were born to live in this time to fight these bastards anyway you can. Death no longer scares me. The people who fight this tyranny will be remembered.


----------



## skookerasbil

R.C. Christian said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think was going to happen? Did you think that a government ruled by a Chicago crime syndicate would NOT make an example out of a guy who dared expose his sword behind the backs of the Praetorian Guards of modern day Rome? Wake up and smell the horror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people.......these people are thugs and the country needs to wake up........you are indeed correct dude. This is a spit in the eye to all people who don't embrace the progressive view.......right in the eye, "FUCK YOU!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you overcome the horror of it then the rest of it becomes easier to deal with. The fact that you're going to die for your convictions and the fact that you were born to live in this time to fight these bastards anyway you can. Death no longer scares me. The people who fight this tyranny will be remembered.
Click to expand...



dude.......when the SHTF, Im calling you my friend!!! Im done with these fucking hate America assholes.......and I know there are millions just like us!!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Oh! The drama! The keyboard warriors are stirring! 

Lookout everyone! They might just neg you!


----------



## R.C. Christian

skookerasbil said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people.......these people are thugs and the country needs to wake up........you are indeed correct dude. This is a spit in the eye to all people who don't embrace the progressive view.......right in the eye, "FUCK YOU!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you overcome the horror of it then the rest of it becomes easier to deal with. The fact that you're going to die for your convictions and the fact that you were born to live in this time to fight these bastards anyway you can. Death no longer scares me. The people who fight this tyranny will be remembered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dude.......when the SHTF, Im calling you my friend!!! Im done with these fucking hate America assholes.......and I know there are millions just like us!!!!
Click to expand...


There are plenty out there. I love America but hate my government and I'm perfectly willing and truly expect that I'll die for it. I believe that is why I was put on this planet. Just my opinion.

People always ask why I'm so upset. I don't say a word. They don't understand. I was born in different world. Wasn't perfect, but it wasn't a police state either.


----------



## Sarah G

skookerasbil said:


> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.



I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.


----------



## JoeBlam

SteadyMercury said:


> They aren't taking his gun, the feds put a hold on all the evidence from the trial until they finish their civil rights investigation. That is what happens in criminal investigations, you hold onto evidence.
> 
> If they don't pursue the charges he'll get the gun back. Meanwhile he is free to go buy 10 more if he wants.



Trial is OVER...you talk outta your ass like this in the real world?  And another thing...you talk like you been in Arizona a long time....I call bullshit on that...whereever you came here from I'd be glad to lend you bus fare back.


----------



## dilloduck

Sarah G said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
Click to expand...


Don't be silly--he can buy another


----------



## JoeBlam

Sarah G said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
Click to expand...


No, you don't want lying idiots like yourself to have any fear of attacking him now that he's been found INNOCENT....ya got that?  INNOCENT....NOT GUILTY.....


----------



## Sarah G

JoeBlam said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't want lying idiots like yourself to have any fear of attacking him now that he's been found INNOCENT....ya got that?  INNOCENT....NOT GUILTY.....
Click to expand...


Well what we are learning now is the jury was obviously tainted.


----------



## USNavyVet

Sarah G said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
Click to expand...


He didn't murder anyone in the first place. Maybe you missed the trial?


----------



## Trajan

Sarah G said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't want lying idiots like yourself to have any fear of attacking him now that he's been found INNOCENT....ya got that?  INNOCENT....NOT GUILTY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what we are learning now is the jury was obviously tainted.
Click to expand...


and it was tainted, how?


----------



## Ernie S.

Rozman said:


> Wasn't he tried already?
> Now he will be tried again?...
> And if that fails will they just kill him?



Drones.


----------



## Sarah G

Trajan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't want lying idiots like yourself to have any fear of attacking him now that he's been found INNOCENT....ya got that?  INNOCENT....NOT GUILTY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what we are learning now is the jury was obviously tainted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and it was tainted, how?
Click to expand...


With a juror who had her mind made up from the beginning.  She obviously lied to get on the jury, they did ask her questions about whether she already had an opinion.  Remember the knock knock joke by one of the biggest jokes in the courtroom?

Don't attempt to retry the case, there is nothing anyone can do but they can make his life miserable.  Sort of like OJ.  Zimmerman won't get a moment's peace.


----------



## The Professor

JoeB131 said:


> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.



There is no evidence  none at all  that Zimmerman improperly profiled Martin.   To the contrary, all the evidence proves he did not.   I believe you are having difficulty understanding the difference between profiling which is  legal and necessary and racial profiling which is not.   Check out the following link (permalink #1):

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...rayvon-martin-then-i-am-the-king-of-siam.html

That resolves the profiling nonsense.  Now let's deal with the  stalking allegations.  The evidence also proves beyond the possibility of rational debate that Zimmerman did not illegally stalk Martin.  Just check out the following link (See permalink #26):

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/303329-no-problem-with-stalking-2.html#post7554602

There is one more link and this one is for all those who have concluded  without the slightest bit of evidence that Zimmerman is a racist.   The evidence proves that Zimmerman is not a racists, in fact he went out of his way to help the Black men, women and children in his neighborhood.  See the following link (permalink #1):

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...hen-i-m-the-queen-of-england.html#post7532616


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Read that the New Black Panthers (assholes) have put a bounty on him. I think we should loan Zimmerman some guns that are a bit more serious than that little pistol until he can sue and afford his own.


----------



## mudwhistle

testarosa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the black "trayvon march" in Los Angeles, the march for peacers attacked a black man waiting for a bus and beat him into unconsciousness.  The paramedics came and took the body away.  Then they went on to attack others.  The marchers attacked black owned and staffed stores to vandalize and steal what they could.  They stopped cars in all black neighborhoods, driven by black people to smash windows, jump on them to cause damage.   One woman driver with a dozen protesters on her car simply floored the gas and took off with bodies flying everywhere.
> 
> This is what they do in protest.   Where do they learn that this is appropriate?   They learn it from Holder, Sharpton, or from their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's scary is with the Fed attention it's escalating not calming down.  So where's the end game here?
> 
> All this on the back of this single incident.
Click to expand...


Once again; If you elect a community organizer to be POTUS the only thing you can expect is someone that specializes in causing turmoil. This fact is why half the libs on this site voted for Obama. They love it. 

Obama isn't there to solve problems. He's there to cause them. Why else would George Soros and Bill Ayers help finance his candidacy.


----------



## SteadyMercury

skookerasbil said:


> *"I truly believe they are going for an insurrection so that they can declare martial law. *


*
Ahh the shrill battle cry of the irrational drama queens. Martial law still just around the corner from whatever latest event has caused you to dribble urine.*


----------



## TemplarKormac

Too bad she wasn't the one on trial here.


----------



## SteadyMercury

JoeBlam said:


> Trial is OVER...you talk outta your ass like this in the real world?


I'm not talking about that trial, and an admitted compulsive liar like you has no place to mention anyone talking out of their ass.



JoeBlam said:


> And another thing...you talk like you been in Arizona a long time....I call bullshit on that...whereever you came here from I'd be glad to lend you bus fare back.


I've been in Arizona for 17 years, whether that is considered "long" is fairly subjective, and I couldn't care less what you call bullshit on your frustrated angry little has-been of a wilting old man.

And I wouldn't accept anything from someone who has been caught in these forums by other veterans lying about their creds in Vietnam. I can't believe you didn't change your username in humiliation after that episode.


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Have you ever been confronted by one of these little assholes that think they're so bad that the only reason they aren't pushing up Daisies and you're not doing time is because you didn't have a gun? I have. The only reason that didn't happen is that I didn't give the punk a chance to throw the first punch. Then again I don't believe Zimmerman expected that to happen to him.
> 
> The reason so many blacks get shot is because of their big mouths.
> 
> Also, *LOL*, when did it become acceptable to attack Gays simply because you fear being raped?
> 
> What are you, some kind of red-necked Homophobe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a matter of how valid the fear of rape was.  Doesn't matter, gay or straight.* A guy chases you on a vehicle and THEN on foot.  Yeah, that's a valid fear. *
> 
> Incidently, I've been in some of the worst neighborhoods of Chicago, and I've even been in a fight or two.
> 
> Point was, if Zimmerman didn't know what was going to happen, he should have stayed in the truck like the man said.
Click to expand...


If you couldn't exaggerate you wouldn't have anything to say.


----------



## JoeBlam

LoneLaugher said:


> Oh! The drama! The keyboard warriors are stirring!
> 
> Lookout everyone! They might just neg you!



I negged him.


----------



## mudwhistle

Katzndogz said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is obviously important to the obama regime to incite riots across the country.   They can use it to scream injustice, because neither obama nor holder represent the nation, but only black people.
> 
> If they want a fight, blacks are between 10 and 13% of the population, it's gonna be a real short fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, once the Hispanic gangs get in on it.  A REAL short fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a puzzler.  Hispanics are chasing blacks out of entire cities.  Blacks are being outright murdered the way Jamile Shaw was murdered.  Yet obama wants to bring in 30 million more hispanics.
Click to expand...


Only in Texas. He wants to turn Texas Blue.


----------



## dilloduck

Trajan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't want lying idiots like yourself to have any fear of attacking him now that he's been found INNOCENT....ya got that?  INNOCENT....NOT GUILTY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what we are learning now is the jury was obviously tainted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and it was tainted, how?
Click to expand...


( Libs have to console themselves by claiming the trial was "tainted" )


----------



## mudwhistle

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really think the guy isn't a racist, what are you worried about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I worry if a guy in Florida is a racist. What's he gonna do?  Call me a cracker?  Hell, this place is crawling with black racists.  You being one of them.   Maybe they need a tip line about YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take 500 Trayvons over ONE of you or Stephanie or katzen or any of the other racist and ignorant scum bags here.
Click to expand...


Trayvan wouldn't piss on you if you were on fire. He hated Crackers. He hated fags. He loved punching out adults. If you were surrounded by 500 Trayvans your ass would be nothing but a grease spot.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

skookerasbil said:


> Im 52 years old......



Its remarkable youve lived this long being so ignorant.


----------



## JoeBlam

SteadyMercury said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trial is OVER...you talk outta your ass like this in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about that trial, and an admitted compulsive liar like you has no place to mention anyone talking out of their ass.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another thing...you talk like you been in Arizona a long time....I call bullshit on that...whereever you came here from I'd be glad to lend you bus fare back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been in Arizona for 17 years, whether that is considered "long" is fairly subjective, and I couldn't care less what you call bullshit on your frustrated angry little has-been of a wilting old man.
> 
> And I wouldn't accept anything from someone who has been caught in these forums by other veterans lying about their creds in Vietnam. I can't believe you didn't change your username in humiliation after that episode.
Click to expand...


You're one sick puppy boy.....mind pointing out any "lie" I've told about the RVN or anything else?  Seems to me you're becoming hysterical....I suggest putting your head underwater for 4 or 5 minutes to clear your sinuses.


----------



## dilloduck

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im 52 years old......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its remarkable youve lived this long being so ignorant.
Click to expand...


Are you Jeantel ??


----------



## Vandalshandle

Fear not! GZ will soon be back on the streets fighting crime wherever hoodies roam!  He will use some of the donations to his website to buy a cape, and a utility belt. The Caped Crusader, better known as the Dark Knight, will spread fear into the hearts of evil men, wherever they lurk, with their sinister intentions and evil schemes! He will be directed by God to root out their devilish intensions!


----------



## SteadyMercury

JoeBlam said:


> You're one sick puppy boy.....mind pointing out any "lie" I've told about the RVN or anything else?  Seems to me you're becoming hysterical....I suggest putting your head underwater for 4 or 5 minutes to clear your sinuses.


I'm not hysterical at all, although I could imagine a bitter old irrelevant man doing his best to convince himself that he's making an impact anywhere he can, even it is on a message board churning out 20 pointless bullshit posts a day.

Hey dude if you're content being caught fabricating shit and being outted by other veterans for overhyping your military history more power to you, but it sure doesn't give you much room to call out anyone else on what facts are.


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what we are learning now is the jury was obviously tainted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was tainted, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( Libs have to console themselves by claiming the trial was "tainted" )
Click to expand...


The left has WAY too much invested in this to let go of it....will it outlast their claims that algore won Florida?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sarah G said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what we are learning now is the jury was obviously tainted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was tainted, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a juror who had her mind made up from the beginning.  She obviously lied to get on the jury, they did ask her questions about whether she already had an opinion.  Remember the knock knock joke by one of the biggest jokes in the courtroom?
> 
> Don't attempt to retry the case, there is nothing anyone can do but they can make his life miserable.  Sort of like OJ.  Zimmerman won't get a moment's peace.
Click to expand...


Provide evidence of this claim. Or admit it is just you throwing a tantrum cause you didn't get what you wanted.


----------



## Gardener

Wow, this thread should have a asterisk with "Warning:  Feigned Outrage Level 5 out of 5).

I'm sure this killer has other guns in his closet.  Putting a hold on all evidence isn't a big deal.

Unless you're just looking to express a wee bit of feigned outrage.


----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it was tainted, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Libs have to console themselves by claiming the trial was "tainted" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left has WAY too much invested in this to let go of it....will it outlast their claims that algore won Florida?
Click to expand...


It's highly possible. There's an option they have that hasn't been discussed yet. I wanna see if they figure it out. It could be quite damaging. ( no I'm not Snowden)


----------



## mudwhistle

skookerasbil said:


> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.



Maybe we should just shoot em.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

SteadyMercury said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're one sick puppy boy.....mind pointing out any "lie" I've told about the RVN or anything else?  Seems to me you're becoming hysterical....I suggest putting your head underwater for 4 or 5 minutes to clear your sinuses.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not hysterical at all, although I could imagine a bitter old irrelevant man doing his best to convince himself that he's making an impact anywhere he can, even it is on a message board churning out 20 pointless bullshit posts a day.
> 
> Hey dude if you're content being caught fabricating shit and being outted by other veterans for overhyping your military history more power to you, but it sure doesn't give you much room to call out anyone else on what facts are.
Click to expand...


Provide evidence of the claim or admit you are full of shit.


----------



## Ernie S.

LoneLaugher said:


> Oh! The drama! The keyboard warriors are stirring!
> 
> Lookout everyone! They might just neg you!



Don't blame me. You asked for it.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Gardener said:


> Wow, this thread should have a asterisk with "Warning:  Feigned Outrage Level 5 out of 5).
> 
> I'm sure this killer has other guns in his closet.  Putting a hold on all evidence isn't a big deal.
> 
> Unless you're just looking to express a wee bit of feigned outrage.



Wow, you're still here taunting evil gun owners and standing up for street trash?


----------



## JoeBlam

SteadyMercury said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're one sick puppy boy.....mind pointing out any "lie" I've told about the RVN or anything else?  Seems to me you're becoming hysterical....I suggest putting your head underwater for 4 or 5 minutes to clear your sinuses.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not hysterical at all, although I could imagine a bitter old irrelevant man doing his best to convince himself that he's making an impact anywhere he can, even it is on a message board churning out 20 pointless bullshit posts a day.
> 
> Hey dude if you're content being caught fabricating shit and being outted by other veterans for overhyping your military history more power to you, but it sure doesn't give you much room to call out anyone else on what facts are.
Click to expand...


Again, when was this and by who(m) squirt?  Your side pulls this shit all the time.....we're "homophobic" if queers disgust us...we're waging a "war on women" if we can't tolerate mudering babies, and us Vets are constantly called "liars" and "wannabes"....nothing new here....you're a useless boy living a useless life....demeaning those of us who have lived a superior life doesn't make you any less useless.  So how much is bus fare back to where you're from?


----------



## Sarah G

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it was tainted, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a juror who had her mind made up from the beginning.  She obviously lied to get on the jury, they did ask her questions about whether she already had an opinion.  Remember the knock knock joke by one of the biggest jokes in the courtroom?
> 
> Don't attempt to retry the case, there is nothing anyone can do but they can make his life miserable.  Sort of like OJ.  Zimmerman won't get a moment's peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Provide evidence of this claim. Or admit it is just you throwing a tantrum cause you didn't get what you wanted.
Click to expand...


She's been on tv saying stuff like this all week.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sarah G said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
Click to expand...


What you mean is you don't want him to be able to protect himself from thugs.


----------



## Pop23

Sarah G said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
Click to expand...


He would have to murder one first. Then you "murder any other teens"

Glad I could straighten that out


----------



## Zona

SteadyMercury said:


> They aren't taking his gun, the feds put a hold on all the evidence from the trial until they finish their civil rights investigation. That is what happens in criminal investigations, you hold onto evidence.
> 
> If they don't pursue the charges he'll get the gun back. Meanwhile he is free to go buy 10 more if he wants.



Yup.  But hey, let them stir shit up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skookerasbil said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people.......these people are thugs and the country needs to wake up........you are indeed correct dude. This is a spit in the eye to all people who don't embrace the progressive view.......right in the eye, "FUCK YOU!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you overcome the horror of it then the rest of it becomes easier to deal with. The fact that you're going to die for your convictions and the fact that you were born to live in this time to fight these bastards anyway you can. Death no longer scares me. The people who fight this tyranny will be remembered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dude.......when the SHTF, Im calling you my friend!!! Im done with these fucking hate America assholes.......and I know there are millions just like us!!!!
Click to expand...


 Count me in.


----------



## PixieStix

Sarah G said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't want lying idiots like yourself to have any fear of attacking him now that he's been found INNOCENT....ya got that?  INNOCENT....NOT GUILTY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what we are learning now is the jury was obviously tainted.
Click to expand...




Obvious sheep is obvious


----------



## Ernie S.

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be silly--he can buy another
Click to expand...


It would be interesting to see if he can. I'm betting DOJ has blackballed him in the FBI check.


----------



## Gardener

Has the DOJ put a hold on Zimmerman's NICS records?

Is he no longer able to purchase a new firearm?

Nope.  So calm down the feigned outrage.  He will get his toy back.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sarah G said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't want lying idiots like yourself to have any fear of attacking him now that he's been found INNOCENT....ya got that?  INNOCENT....NOT GUILTY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what we are learning now is the jury was obviously tainted.
Click to expand...


I think your vodka it tainted... with paint chips.


----------



## PixieStix

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you mean is you don't want him to be able to protect himself from thugs.
Click to expand...


The liberals, liars, fascists, and sheep want him to be murdered. 

It is a shame how people are acting over this. And people that I thought had a little class or at least was civilized. I was wrong...again.


----------



## mudwhistle

Maybe they could subject him to some IRS harassment.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Sarah G said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't want lying idiots like yourself to have any fear of attacking him now that he's been found INNOCENT....ya got that?  INNOCENT....NOT GUILTY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what we are learning now is the jury was obviously tainted.
Click to expand...


The only thing tainted is what passes for "thought" in that hat rack on your shoulders.


----------



## PixieStix

Gardener said:


> Has the DOJ put a hold on Zimmerman's NICS records?
> 
> Is he no longer able to purchase a new firearm?
> 
> Nope.  So calm down the feigned outrage.  He will get his toy back.



He was found to be NOT guilty. He has a right to have a gun. And I am sick of obama, his ilk and his sheep shredding the finest document ever written by man


----------



## dilloduck

PixieStix said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't want lying idiots like yourself to have any fear of attacking him now that he's been found INNOCENT....ya got that?  INNOCENT....NOT GUILTY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what we are learning now is the jury was obviously tainted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious sheep is obvious
Click to expand...


It's a comforting delusion. Don't mess with her on it.
" Yes Sarah--The jury was tainted"


----------



## Zona

mudwhistle said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just shoot em.
Click to expand...


Why do you righty guys say shit like this?


----------



## Vandalshandle

PixieStix said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the DOJ put a hold on Zimmerman's NICS records?
> 
> Is he no longer able to purchase a new firearm?
> 
> Nope.  So calm down the feigned outrage.  He will get his toy back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was found to be NOT guilty. He has a right to have a gun. *And I am sick of obama, his ilk and his sheep shredding the finest document ever written by man*
Click to expand...


OMG! Obama is shredding my divorce decree????!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

R.C. Christian said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you overcome the horror of it then the rest of it becomes easier to deal with. The fact that you're going to die for your convictions and the fact that you were born to live in this time to fight these bastards anyway you can. Death no longer scares me. The people who fight this tyranny will be remembered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude.......when the SHTF, Im calling you my friend!!! Im done with these fucking hate America assholes.......and I know there are millions just like us!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty out there. I love America but hate my government and I'm perfectly willing and truly expect that I'll die for it. I believe that is why I was put on this planet. Just my opinion.
> 
> People always ask why I'm so upset. I don't say a word. They don't understand. I was born in different world. Wasn't perfect, but it wasn't a police state either.
Click to expand...


  I hear ya. Hell,I'm only 48 and what I've seen happen to America in the last twenty years scares the crap out of me. And it's only getting worse.
 When obama got elected the first time I was somewhat surprised and figured...all right lets give the guy a chance.
  When he was elected the second time I knew we were in trouble.
The guy is a disaster and the fact that over half of Americans actually thought it a good idea to put him in office again......???
  Yeah..some shits going to have to change.


----------



## dilloduck

Zona said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just shoot em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you righty guys say shit like this?
Click to expand...


I think they listened to liberals talk about Cheney.


----------



## Sarah G

Gardener said:


> Has the DOJ put a hold on Zimmerman's NICS records?
> 
> Is he no longer able to purchase a new firearm?
> 
> Nope.  So calm down the feigned outrage.  He will get his toy back.



Maybe.


----------



## dilloduck

HereWeGoAgain said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude.......when the SHTF, Im calling you my friend!!! Im done with these fucking hate America assholes.......and I know there are millions just like us!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty out there. I love America but hate my government and I'm perfectly willing and truly expect that I'll die for it. I believe that is why I was put on this planet. Just my opinion.
> 
> People always ask why I'm so upset. I don't say a word. They don't understand. I was born in different world. Wasn't perfect, but it wasn't a police state either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya. Hell,I'm only 48 and what I've seen happen to America in the last twenty years scares the crap out of me. And it's only getting worse.
> When obama got elected the first time I was somewhat surprised and figured...all right lets give the guy a chance.
> When he was elected the second time I knew we were in trouble.
> The guy is a disaster and the fact that over half of Americans actually thought it a good idea to put him in office again......???
> Yeah..some shits going to have to change.
Click to expand...


nothing will change without a leader.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sarah G said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't want lying idiots like yourself to have any fear of attacking him now that he's been found INNOCENT....ya got that?  INNOCENT....NOT GUILTY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what we are learning now is the jury was obviously tainted.
Click to expand...


  LOL....It never ends with you clowns does it?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

mudwhistle said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the black "trayvon march" in Los Angeles, the march for peacers attacked a black man waiting for a bus and beat him into unconsciousness.  The paramedics came and took the body away.  Then they went on to attack others.  The marchers attacked black owned and staffed stores to vandalize and steal what they could.  They stopped cars in all black neighborhoods, driven by black people to smash windows, jump on them to cause damage.   One woman driver with a dozen protesters on her car simply floored the gas and took off with bodies flying everywhere.
> 
> This is what they do in protest.   Where do they learn that this is appropriate?   They learn it from Holder, Sharpton, or from their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's scary is with the Fed attention it's escalating not calming down.  So where's the end game here?
> 
> All this on the back of this single incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again; If you elect a community organizer to be POTUS the only thing you can expect is someone that specializes in causing turmoil. This fact is why half the libs on this site voted for Obama. They love it.
> 
> Obama isn't there to solve problems. He's there to cause them. Why else would George Soros and Bill Ayers help finance his candidacy.
Click to expand...


yeah.

Its wasn't GZ who stalked and murdered the kid.

it was Obama!

Er, uh, no, it was Ayers? Soros?

Gawd. Who can keep up with all the rw fictions?


----------



## Ernie S.

Gardener said:


> Has the DOJ put a hold on Zimmerman's NICS records?
> 
> Is he no longer able to purchase a new firearm?
> 
> Nope.  So calm down the feigned outrage.  He will get his toy back.



I said it would be interesting to find out. I wouldn't put anything past Holder's DOJ.


----------



## Ernie S.

Vandalshandle said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the DOJ put a hold on Zimmerman's NICS records?
> 
> Is he no longer able to purchase a new firearm?
> 
> Nope.  So calm down the feigned outrage.  He will get his toy back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was found to be NOT guilty. He has a right to have a gun. *And I am sick of obama, his ilk and his sheep shredding the finest document ever written by man*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG! Obama is shredding my divorce decree????!!!!
Click to expand...


I doubt he'd shred it, but if it served his purposed, he'd sure as shit release it to the media.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dilloduck said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty out there. I love America but hate my government and I'm perfectly willing and truly expect that I'll die for it. I believe that is why I was put on this planet. Just my opinion.
> 
> People always ask why I'm so upset. I don't say a word. They don't understand. I was born in different world. Wasn't perfect, but it wasn't a police state either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. Hell,I'm only 48 and what I've seen happen to America in the last twenty years scares the crap out of me. And it's only getting worse.
> When obama got elected the first time I was somewhat surprised and figured...all right lets give the guy a chance.
> When he was elected the second time I knew we were in trouble.
> The guy is a disaster and the fact that over half of Americans actually thought it a good idea to put him in office again......???
> Yeah..some shits going to have to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing will change without a leader.
Click to expand...


  Your right about that. Unfortunately the two choices we now have ain't going to cut it.
And we dont have enough people who actually pay attention to whats happening in America.
 All they care about is reality TV and whats on ET tonight.


----------



## Gardener

Jesus, even I have two guns!!

George will be fine and surely will be armed and dangerous tonight.


----------



## mudwhistle

Zona said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just shoot em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you righty guys say shit like this?
Click to expand...


Just reacting to the absurdity of the issue.

And I'm a moderate, not a "righty guy".


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gardener said:


> Jesus, even I have two guns!!
> 
> George will be fine and surely will be armed and dangerous tonight.



  I'm sure his whole family is after all the death threats.


----------



## mudwhistle

Luddly Neddite said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's scary is with the Fed attention it's escalating not calming down.  So where's the end game here?
> 
> All this on the back of this single incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again; If you elect a community organizer to be POTUS the only thing you can expect is someone that specializes in causing turmoil. This fact is why half the libs on this site voted for Obama. They love it.
> 
> Obama isn't there to solve problems. He's there to cause them. Why else would George Soros and Bill Ayers help finance his candidacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah.
> 
> Its wasn't GZ who stalked and murdered the kid.
> 
> it was Obama!
> 
> Er, uh, no, it was Ayers? Soros?
> 
> Gawd. Who can keep up with all the rw fictions?
Click to expand...


The case against GZ was a work of fiction which the trial proved. 

Now the gutter-snakes in the White House want to use this tragedy to push more gun laws down our throats. Nothing they do is shameful to them.


----------



## GWV5903

Sallow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Every citizen in the United States is worthy of protection under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for Zimmerman.
> 
> Being found not guilty by a jury of his peers wasn't good enough for Holder.
> 
> Having been found to have NO RACIAL tendencies by the FBI after 40 interviews of his friends, acquaintances and neighbors wasn't good enough for Holder.
> 
> No. Holder wants to continue to drag this guys ass through the mud.
> 
> That is protection under the law for Zimmerman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Florida had a chance to get this right.
> 
> They didn't.
> 
> And won't.
> 
> Some time ago the Feds had to step in and end Jim Crow.
> 
> This is no different.*
Click to expand...


What hurts worst your head or your asshole when you pull it out? 

Can you really be this dumb?


----------



## Ernie S.

Gardener said:


> Jesus, even I have two guns!!
> 
> George will be fine and surely will be armed and dangerous tonight.



I count 11. I will be armed, but only dangerous to punks.


----------



## Vandalshandle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, even I have two guns!!
> 
> George will be fine and surely will be armed and dangerous tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure his whole family is after all the death threats.
Click to expand...


It is the American way! Now, the whole family can shoot it out in the streets of Florida with all the citizens who feel similarly threatened. Under the stand your ground law, Whoever wins will be innocent!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Vandalshandle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, even I have two guns!!
> 
> George will be fine and surely will be armed and dangerous tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure his whole family is after all the death threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the American way! Now, the whole family can shoot it out in the streets of Florida with all the citizens who feel similarly threatened. Under the stand your ground law, Whoever wins will be innocent!
Click to expand...


  I guess that would settle it. And since I would be on the winning side.......


----------



## SteadyMercury

JoeBlam said:


> Again, when was this and by who(m) squirt?  Your side pulls this shit all the time.....we're "homophobic" if queers disgust us...we're waging a "war on women" if we can't tolerate mudering babies, and us Vets are constantly called "liars" and "wannabes"....nothing new here....


Ah the classic JoeBlam pulling shit out of his ass. Lets review
1- I've never called you homophobic, and couldn't care less what disgusts you
2- I've not made on post expressing opinion on abortion
3- I've certainly not insulted vets, as I am one

You however were busted lying about your miliary creds, I saw it. There is nothing wrong with vets, but certainly ones like you who are compulsive liars and who's ego is so fragile they need to manufacture a past deserve to be called on it.



JoeBlam said:


> you're a useless boy living a useless life....demeaning those of us who have lived a superior life doesn't make you any less useless.  So how much is bus fare back to where you're from?


I'm not demeaning "us' I'm demeaning you and exactly you. The angry compulsive liar who pops into threads with nothing but bullshit. I see what you are, bitter old guy.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Every citizen in the United States is worthy of protection under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for Zimmerman.
> 
> Being found not guilty by a jury of his peers wasn't good enough for Holder.
> 
> Having been found to have NO RACIAL tendencies by the FBI after 40 interviews of his friends, acquaintances and neighbors wasn't good enough for Holder.
> 
> No. Holder wants to continue to drag this guys ass through the mud.
> 
> That is protection under the law for Zimmerman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Florida had a chance to get this right.
> 
> They didn't.
> 
> And won't.
> 
> Some time ago the Feds had to step in and end Jim Crow.
> 
> This is no different.
Click to expand...


Jim Crow laws were a Democratic Party idea. 

I wonder who was the driving force that ended them?

Wasn't Democrats.


----------



## skookerasbil

w0w do we have a lot of foolish people in here. Of course they have us by the balls......we have millions and million of people in this country very happy to invite the government over tomorrow, "Yeah.....come on in!!! Set up some tiny cameras while youre at it......and please do, take my guns while youre taking the tour!!! Take my salty food out of my house too while youre at it. I don't need it anyway!! Yes I had McDonalds last night....its OK to fine me!! I love you guys.......trust you implicitly. I know you're here only for the betterment of the state!!!"


----------



## TheSeventhTiger

Anyone need a good laugh? Watch Hannity tonight. God, the new scenarios just keep on coming. We had one guest(forgot his name,the Congressman who wore the hoody) who made up his own versions of how Zimmerman broke his nose. UnF^%$##Ing Believable! He may as well said that George Zimmerman was attacked by a Dodo Bird that took a bite out of his nose and pecked his bald head.
Another guest made up his own version of what happened that night. Is this going to go on for weeks? And remember when it all started, and every Black Rep/or Leader immediately told the media that Zimmerman stalked Trayvon and when he found out he was black, just shot him? This is nuts, and whoops, then they found out he was Hispanic, Oh Noooo! We Thought He was White !!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pretty symbolic. A law abiding citizen can't have his gun back even after he's exonerated.


----------



## SteadyMercury

skookerasbil said:


> w0w do we have a lot of foolish people in here. Of course they have us by the balls......we have millions and million of people in this country very happy to invite the government over tomorrow, "Yeah.....come on in!!! Set up some tiny cameras while youre at it......



Who?

Which person are you referring to who would invite the government to set up tiny cameras? I'd be curious to see them agree to the opinion your are stating for them.


----------



## mudwhistle

Bobby Rush


----------



## mudwhistle

Hannity needs to stop inviting these racist retards on his show. All it does is validate them.


----------



## Katzndogz

I saw that.  He said that Zimmerman broke his own nose to have an excuse to shoot Martin.  Maybe before he ever went out.

Everyone was lying.  All the witnesses lied.  All the jurors were racists.  It was a plot to get Trayvon Martin who didn't hit anyone.


----------



## skookerasbil

So much of this shit going on is psy-op......designed to gauge just how far they can push. And then they'll push a little more.....and a little more. They'll demonize and destroy the protesters as they go as anti-government nuts. Im quite sure Im on a terror watch list long ago....because I don't agree with the progressive vision. Trust me....anybody on this thread who doesn't stand 100% with this government......your ass is on a terror watch list......make no mistake.


----------



## dilloduck

A murder weapon might fetch a pretty penny.


----------



## Katzndogz

skookerasbil said:


> w0w do we have a lot of foolish people in here. Of course they have us by the balls......we have millions and million of people in this country very happy to invite the government over tomorrow, "Yeah.....come on in!!! Set up some tiny cameras while youre at it......and please do, take my guns while youre taking the tour!!! Take my salty food out of my house too while youre at it. I don't need it anyway!! Yes I had McDonalds last night....its OK to fine me!! I love you guys.......trust you implicitly. I know you're here only for the betterment of the state!!!"



The government is going to resolve all those food issues by professional Food Interventionists.


----------



## Sarah G

Good grief.  Over 70 posts of you all whining about a murderer getting his gun taken away.  There is something wrong with that.


----------



## mudwhistle

Katzndogz said:


> I saw that.  He said that Zimmerman broke his own nose to have an excuse to shoot Martin.  Maybe before he ever went out.
> 
> Everyone was lying.  All the witnesses lied.  All the jurors were racists.  It was a plot to get Trayvon Martin who didn't hit anyone.



It's like listening to Muslims bitching about Jews. 

All reason is abandoned and all they have is hatred.


When Hannity asked one of these guys about 61 kids being shot in Chicago during the Zimmerman trial the jerk called it a talking point. He could care less that a bunch of kids got killed. All he cared about was Trayvan Martin being shot by a "White/Hipanic" over a year ago. It happened before Benghazi yet we have to forget about Benghazi or the IRS scandal. All that matters is one killing a year and a half ago. 

Nope, this is another push to go for our guns. It's not about that kid.


----------



## freedombecki

skookerasbil said:


> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.


 What are they gonna do with the gun? Give it to a drug lord?


----------



## FireFly

*Rachel Jeantel Believes Trayvon Martin Swung FIRST On Zimmerman*

[youtube]ubd-7Elbp48[/youtube]


----------



## freedombecki

Sarah G said:


> Good grief. Over 70 pages of you all whining about a murderer getting his gun taken away. There is something wrong with that.


A jury of his peers said he did not murder. He killed in self-defense. Had he been found guilty of murder, he would be in for life or sitting on death row. He wasn't. He was found innocent of murder and innocent of manslaughter, also.

Please stop lying.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger

hey guys, lets hear some of your versions, this is what I think what happened, George approached Trayvon, then showed him a photo of Richard Simmons Nude! then Trayvon went into shock and kept screaming for help, then a Kangaroo came along and accidently kicked George in the face,,,,There you go !!!!


----------



## dilloduck

Sarah G said:


> Good grief.  Over 70 pages of you all whining about a murderer getting his gun taken away.  There is something wrong with that.



It's the principal of the thing.


----------



## skookerasbil

Sarah G said:


> Good grief.  Over 70 pages of you all whining about a murderer getting his gun taken away.  There is something wrong with that.




you have the IQ of a small soap dish sweetie.........


----------



## freedombecki

dilloduck said:


> A murder weapon might fetch a pretty penny.


Obstruction of justice has gotten two Presidents impeached in American history. Does President Obama want himself to be #3? Because that's where this President and his minion, Attorney General Eric Holder, are headed.


----------



## Sarah G

freedombecki said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> A murder weapon might fetch a pretty penny.
> 
> 
> 
> Obstruction of justice has gotten two Presidents impeached in American history. Does President Obama want himself to be #3? Because that's where this President and his minion, Attorney General Eric Holder, are headed.
Click to expand...


You all have been hoping for that for some time now.  It isn't going to happen.


----------



## beagle9

Trajan said:


> no, apparently hes not getting it back.....not yet at least,  while holder and obama decide how to milk this for more Alinsky points......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him
> 
> By David Martosko
> 
> PUBLISHED: 16:34 EST, 18 July 2013 | UPDATED: 16:42 EST, 18 July 2013
> 
> The U.S. Department of Justice, overseen by Attorney General Eric Holder, has ordered the Sanford, Florida police department to keep possession of all the evidence from George Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial - including the exonerated neighborhood watch volunteer's gun.
> 
> Sanford police confirmed on Thursday that the DOJ asked the agency not to return any pieces of evidence to their owners. Zimmerman was expected to get his firearm back by month's end.
> 
> The development is a sign that the criminal section of the Justice Department's Civil Rights Division is seriously investigating Zimmerman to determine if federal civil rights charges should be filed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online


I thought he was already cleared by the FBI and the justice department way back or early on after the event or the incident took place ? I mean wasn't the blacks calling for Zimmerman's head on a platter back then, and therefore it had forced the FBI and the justice department to look into it for civil rights violations back then, and in which he was cleared on ? It's amazing the power of persuasion these people are having on a government that has it's first black leader/President at it's helm, and how they think that they can have their way with this government just because of that fact.  How much money will this cost the taxpayers now, I mean because it just has to be a race thing right, it just has to be ? What sort of message does this say to the diverse population in this nation ?  Will it make them fear ever placing a black man in that office again, especially if the one who is in the office caters to every whim that a group charges racism upon another against, and this because it is felt that because the chief executive is black, along with Eric Holder also, well then they will bend over backwards to the demands and charges wanted even after the fact, and that they will do this even though the matter had been settled by the FBI over racism allegations against Zimmerman early on, and then later on by the court in the case.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Pffft, you can't impeach them. They're untouchable. They could wipe 6 billion people off this stupid planet and he and his miserable wife and ugly progeny would still be in a VIP bunker living in luxury. You can't impeach someone while living under a regime.


----------



## dilloduck

Sarah G said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> A murder weapon might fetch a pretty penny.
> 
> 
> 
> Obstruction of justice has gotten two Presidents impeached in American history. Does President Obama want himself to be #3? Because that's where this President and his minion, Attorney General Eric Holder, are headed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all have been hoping for that for some time now.  It isn't going to happen.
Click to expand...


Agreed-no one has the balls to do it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Racist whites during the Depression were just like all of these blacks that are bitching about justice for Trayvan. I'm sure they were complaining about the unfairness of it back then. Now the shoe is on the other foot. Racist blacks that make up their evidence as they go trying to punish somebody they hate.

The last example was a black commentator saying "Why do we have a black president if it does us no good?"

I guess they expected a black president to force everyone to heel to his will or something.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Sarah G said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> A murder weapon might fetch a pretty penny.
> 
> 
> 
> Obstruction of justice has gotten two Presidents impeached in American history. Does President Obama want himself to be #3? Because that's where this President and his minion, Attorney General Eric Holder, are headed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all have been hoping for that for some time now.  It isn't going to happen.
Click to expand...


Ohio is a real shit hole. The rust belt. A giant shit stain on America. A blue state full of ignorant white trash like you. You have a big mouth which I'm quite certain has been stretched continuously every night  but there is no reason you have to let all that misery persuade you into becoming a hellspawn little bitch is there?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Over 70 pages of you all whining about a murderer getting his gun taken away.  There is something wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the principal of the thing.
Click to expand...


 And there lies the problem...liberals have no principals.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sarah G said:


> Good grief.  Over 70 posts of you all whining about a murderer getting his gun taken away.  There is something wrong with that.



That is a *formerly accused* murderer. What pray tell is so difficult for you to grasp?

He has been acquitted of murder and manslaughter. There are no charges pending against him as of today. He has as much right to his property as you do to your computer.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger

well being there's not too much comedy on TV next week, at least we will have plenty of laffs from Black commentaters/guests on cable making stuff up !!!! what next? Zimmerman was attacked by a tree, like the one in the wizard of oz? the tree threw an apple at George?


----------



## Ernie S.

skookerasbil said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Over 70 pages of you all whining about a murderer getting his gun taken away.  There is something wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have the IQ of a small soap *dish* sweetie.........
Click to expand...


You spelled bubble incorrectly.


----------



## hortysir

Sarah G said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a juror who had her mind made up from the beginning.  She obviously lied to get on the jury, they did ask her questions about whether she already had an opinion.  Remember the knock knock joke by one of the biggest jokes in the courtroom?
> 
> Don't attempt to retry the case, there is nothing anyone can do but they can make his life miserable.  Sort of like OJ.  Zimmerman won't get a moment's peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provide evidence of this claim. Or admit it is just you throwing a tantrum cause you didn't get what you wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's been on tv saying stuff like this all week.
Click to expand...


She's admitted that she lied to get on the jury to reporters? AND that she had already made up her mind???


There has GOT to be a link supporting THAT!
I would LOOOOOVE to read it.


----------



## freedombecki

Sarah G said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> A murder weapon might fetch a pretty penny.
> 
> 
> 
> Obstruction of justice has gotten two Presidents impeached in American history. Does President Obama want himself to be #3? Because that's where this President and his minion, Attorney General Eric Holder, are headed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all have been hoping for that for some time now. It isn't going to happen.
Click to expand...

 That's good advice for the hard-of-hearing President, Sarah. I hope he hands the gun back to the man who is innocent of murder and drops his wishes for double jeopardy against an American citizen.


----------



## Missourian

Once you get entangled with the law,  they're going to get you eventually.


----------



## PixieStix

Sarah G said:


> Good grief.  Over 70 posts of you all whining about a murderer getting his gun taken away.  There is something wrong with that.



No there is something wrong when someone parrots the media, and lets it infect them. 

Our public school system failed miserably


----------



## Sarah G

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Over 70 posts of you all whining about a murderer getting his gun taken away.  There is something wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a *formerly accused* murderer. What pray tell is so difficult for you to grasp?
> 
> He has been acquitted of murder and manslaughter. There are no charges pending against him as of today. He has as much right to his property as you do to your computer.
Click to expand...


The preceding quote is the jist of Ernie's posts day in and day out.  

Stupid..  Idiot..  You're so dumb..  (every foul word he can think of..)

What a bore you are lately, Ernie.


----------



## Zona

TemplarKormac said:


> Too bad she wasn't the one on trial here.



So you condone this criminal?  How convient.


----------



## R.C. Christian

I'm sure a drone will get put to good use soon. Sarcasm intended.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Seriously guys, what did you expect was going to happen? This a cash cow for the MSM and millions of sheep that graze in this retarded nation. It's a serial addiction. I'm sure there will be a lifetime movie next portraying the plight of Janteal or whatever her name is. It's stupid shit, not worthy of discussion, yet I fell for it, again. I suck.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

SteadyMercury said:


> They aren't taking his gun, the feds put a hold on all the evidence from the trial until they finish their civil rights investigation. That is what happens in criminal investigations, you hold onto evidence.
> 
> If they don't pursue the charges he'll get the gun back. Meanwhile he is free to go buy 10 more if he wants.



There is no criminal civil rights violation possible in a civilian on civilian crime. 

Your comment does prove one thing, you watch MSNBC.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sarah G said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
Click to expand...


You are fine with the government trying people multiple times in violation of the Constitution? Why not throw the whole thing out and make it even easier?


----------



## mudwhistle

Zimmerman used his face to attack Trayvan's fist.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be silly--he can buy another
Click to expand...


Legally.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sarah G said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't want lying idiots like yourself to have any fear of attacking him now that he's been found INNOCENT....ya got that?  INNOCENT....NOT GUILTY.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what we are learning now is the jury was obviously tainted.
Click to expand...


Tainted by what? Common sense?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sarah G said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what we are learning now is the jury was obviously tainted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was tainted, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a juror who had her mind made up from the beginning.  She obviously lied to get on the jury, they did ask her questions about whether she already had an opinion.  Remember the knock knock joke by one of the biggest jokes in the courtroom?
> 
> Don't attempt to retry the case, there is nothing anyone can do but they can make his life miserable.  Sort of like OJ.  Zimmerman won't get a moment's peace.
Click to expand...


She did have her mind made up from the beginning, but the other jurors convinced her she was wrong.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im 52 years old......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its remarkable youve lived this long being so ignorant.
Click to expand...


Almost as remarkable as your own ignorance.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

J.E.D said:


> Furthermore, it is my business what laws a state has in MY country. I think these are dangerous laws. That's my opinion.



Then don't go to Florida and you won't be in "danger."


----------



## Sunshine

freedombecki said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> A murder weapon might fetch a pretty penny.
> 
> 
> 
> Obstruction of justice has gotten two Presidents impeached in American history. Does President Obama want himself to be #3? Because that's where this President and his minion, Attorney General Eric Holder, are headed.
Click to expand...


We can hope and pray.


----------



## dilloduck

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it was tainted, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a juror who had her mind made up from the beginning.  She obviously lied to get on the jury, they did ask her questions about whether she already had an opinion.  Remember the knock knock joke by one of the biggest jokes in the courtroom?
> 
> Don't attempt to retry the case, there is nothing anyone can do but they can make his life miserable.  Sort of like OJ.  Zimmerman won't get a moment's peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She did have her mind made up from the beginning, but the other jurors convinced her she was wrong.
Click to expand...


How did she define " the beginning" ? She could have meant after opening statements were made. I know this is gonna hurt Sarah's " tainted jury" mantra  but it's possible.


----------



## Sunshine

Sarah G said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> A murder weapon might fetch a pretty penny.
> 
> 
> 
> Obstruction of justice has gotten two Presidents impeached in American history. Does President Obama want himself to be #3? Because that's where this President and his minion, Attorney General Eric Holder, are headed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all have been hoping for that for some time now.  It isn't going to happen.
Click to expand...


Given the choice of a gun or a box of snuff, I'll stick with the gun.   Don't like it, then don't come break in on me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^
Whatever happened to probable cause? Unless that exists, the government cannot Constitutionally confiscate his gun at this point.


----------



## Sunshine

Sarah G said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what we are learning now is the jury was obviously tainted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was tainted, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a juror who had her mind made up from the beginning.  She obviously lied to get on the jury, they did ask her questions about whether she already had an opinion.  Remember the knock knock joke by one of the biggest jokes in the courtroom?
> 
> Don't attempt to retry the case, there is nothing anyone can do but they can make his life miserable.  Sort of like OJ.  Zimmerman won't get a moment's peace.
Click to expand...


If her mind was made up and the other jurors convinced her she was wrong, then clearly she believed him to be guilty.  DUH!  Maybe she did lie to get on the jury.  To convict him.  Just like you would have.


----------



## freedombecki

FireFly said:


> *Rachel Jeantel Believes Trayvon Martin Swung FIRST On Zimmerman*
> <See video above>


When Al Sharpton comes to town, young ladies mouth what he tells them to say:

(1) Twanna Brawley lied about being raped.

(2) False charges on Duke University Lacrosse Team by Crystal Magnum after she lied about them raping her. Not one single member of the Duke University Lacrosse Team's DNA was found inside her. She was mad at a boyfriend. Or so.

(3) False charges against George Zimmerman whose self-defense case should never have gone to trial. Jeantel lied her butt off.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

skookerasbil said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't taking his gun, the feds put a hold on all the evidence from the trial until they finish their civil rights investigation. That is what happens in criminal investigations, you hold onto evidence.
> 
> If they don't pursue the charges he'll get the gun back. Meanwhile he is free to go buy 10 more if he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point..........
> 
> this tweet hits the nail on the head.........
> 
> *"I truly believe they are going for an insurrection so that they can declare martial law. This is unthinkable, that a man is found innocent on all charges and yet the government decides it will deny him his civil rights.I truly detest Obozo and Holder, and hope they rot in hell for the shredding of the Constitution. *
> - sixpacktr , Murfreesboro, 19/7/2013 00:22"
Click to expand...


Oh The Humanity!

You nutters are ALWAYS ever so terribly hysterical about some non-existent "horror". 

If you think this is silly, some little intern from the Daily Caller actually said that President Obama should furnish protection for GZ. Its not enough that he got away with murder. Now the wingnuts want the tax payers to pay for his body guards. 

And they say Obama is shredding the Constitution. Fucking fools never have any real examples of their wild eyed claims but that doesn't even slow them down.


----------



## Sunshine

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it, I don't want him murdering any other teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fine with the government trying people multiple times in violation of the Constitution? Why not throw the whole thing out and make it even easier?
Click to expand...


Write, write, write.  Our congressmen all have email addresses.  I'm spending the weekend cogitating over the letter I am going to write.  It goes out Monday or Tuesday.  I'm fairly certain we will be OK here in KY.


SS


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sarah G said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it was tainted, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a juror who had her mind made up from the beginning.  She obviously lied to get on the jury, they did ask her questions about whether she already had an opinion.  Remember the knock knock joke by one of the biggest jokes in the courtroom?
> 
> Don't attempt to retry the case, there is nothing anyone can do but they can make his life miserable.  Sort of like OJ.  Zimmerman won't get a moment's peace.
Click to expand...


That same atty appeared in a really nasty photo with his daughters.

That trial was decided long before the jury was empaneled.

I've said from the beginning that GZ's life is over and he brought it on himself. He's just a low life skinhead and his day will come.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

FireFly said:


> *Rachel Jeantel Believes Trayvon Martin Swung FIRST On Zimmerman*
> 
> [youtube]ubd-7Elbp48[/youtube]



This chick has told so many different versions of the story whereas George was consistent.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger

I can't wait for the movie! Hmm, who will Play George and Trayvon?  Tom Cruize and Chris Rock?


----------



## birddog

WOW!  What a hypocrite LN is!  LN must be the P-K-B King!  LN is either a union person, or a federal employee, surely!


----------



## skookerasbil

Luddly Neddite said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't taking his gun, the feds put a hold on all the evidence from the trial until they finish their civil rights investigation. That is what happens in criminal investigations, you hold onto evidence.
> 
> If they don't pursue the charges he'll get the gun back. Meanwhile he is free to go buy 10 more if he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point..........
> 
> this tweet hits the nail on the head.........
> 
> *"I truly believe they are going for an insurrection so that they can declare martial law. This is unthinkable, that a man is found innocent on all charges and yet the government decides it will deny him his civil rights.I truly detest Obozo and Holder, and hope they rot in hell for the shredding of the Constitution. *
> - sixpacktr , Murfreesboro, 19/7/2013 00:22"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh The Humanity!
> 
> You nutters are ALWAYS ever so terribly hysterical about some non-existent "horror".
> 
> If you think this is silly, some little intern from the Daily Caller actually said that President Obama should furnish protection for GZ. Its not enough that he got away with murder. Now the wingnuts want the tax payers to pay for his body guards.
> 
> And they say Obama is shredding the Constitution. Fucking fools never have any real examples of their wild eyed claims but that doesn't even slow them down.
Click to expand...




lol.....even Charles Barkley thinks you're a dick!!!


----------



## Pop23

skookerasbil said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Over 70 pages of you all whining about a murderer getting his gun taken away.  There is something wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have the IQ of a small soap dish sweetie.........
Click to expand...


Your giving the soap dish far to little credit sir!


----------



## Quantum Windbag

dilloduck said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a juror who had her mind made up from the beginning.  She obviously lied to get on the jury, they did ask her questions about whether she already had an opinion.  Remember the knock knock joke by one of the biggest jokes in the courtroom?
> 
> Don't attempt to retry the case, there is nothing anyone can do but they can make his life miserable.  Sort of like OJ.  Zimmerman won't get a moment's peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did have her mind made up from the beginning, but the other jurors convinced her she was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did she define " the beginning" ? She could have meant after opening statements were made. I know this is gonna hurt Sarah's " tainted jury" mantra  but it's possible.
Click to expand...


One juror voted for 2nd degree murder, 2 for manslaughter, and three voted not guilty in the first vote. Which juror does she think is tainted?


----------



## Sunshine

skookerasbil said:


> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.



I hear an echo!


*4th Amendment*  ..  4th Amendment .. 4th Amendment ..  4th Amendment .. 4th Amendment




> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, *against unreasonable searches and seizures,* shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.[1]



Fourth Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Those idiots are trying to make him richer than Bill Gates~!  He is a free man.  No charges against him.  The gun is his, there is no reason he can't have it.  This is an illegal seizure.



SS


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it was tainted, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a juror who had her mind made up from the beginning.  She obviously lied to get on the jury, they did ask her questions about whether she already had an opinion.  Remember the knock knock joke by one of the biggest jokes in the courtroom?
> 
> Don't attempt to retry the case, there is nothing anyone can do but they can make his life miserable.  Sort of like OJ.  Zimmerman won't get a moment's peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That same atty appeared in a really nasty photo with his daughters.
> 
> That trial was decided long before the jury was empaneled.
> 
> I've said from the beginning that GZ's life is over and he brought it on himself. He's just a low life skinhead and his day will come.
Click to expand...


What made that photo nasty?


----------



## wavingrl

Personally, I would hope that this can be resolved.

Much has been said about Trayvon's family 'taking money' from the foundation established or from other sources.

I cannot say --I do know that it wouldn't be possible for me to raise $150,000 for  a bond.

Get this family out of the spotlight. 

There must be thousands of other people who are facing scenarios just as complicated.

Is the FL legislature in session? As soon as they return they can get started on whatever they feel is appropriate.


----------



## Sunshine

Quantum Windbag said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a juror who had her mind made up from the beginning.  She obviously lied to get on the jury, they did ask her questions about whether she already had an opinion.  Remember the knock knock joke by one of the biggest jokes in the courtroom?
> 
> Don't attempt to retry the case, there is nothing anyone can do but they can make his life miserable.  Sort of like OJ.  Zimmerman won't get a moment's peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That same atty appeared in a really nasty photo with his daughters.
> 
> That trial was decided long before the jury was empaneled.
> 
> I've said from the beginning that GZ's life is over and he brought it on himself. He's just a low life skinhead and his day will come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What made that photo nasty?
Click to expand...


The fact that his daughters are white and blonde and sarass is not.


----------



## Sunshine

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> Whatever happened to probable cause? Unless that exists, the government cannot Constitutionally confiscate his gun at this point.



They are trying to make him richer than Bill Gates.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Chaz Bono is a dead-ringer for Zimmerman.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Over 70 posts of you all whining about a murderer getting his gun taken away.  There is something wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a *formerly accused* murderer. What pray tell is so difficult for you to grasp?
> 
> He has been acquitted of murder and manslaughter. There are no charges pending against him as of today. He has as much right to his property as you do to your computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The preceding quote is the *jist* of Ernie's posts day in and day out.
> 
> Stupid..  Idiot..  You're so dumb..  (every foul word he can think of..)
> 
> What a bore you are lately, Ernie.
Click to expand...


Show where, in this post, I called you stupid idiot, dumb. Do you see foul words there?

I'm not going to insult your intelligence in this post Sarah, but I will point out that when you get all pissy at people for thinking that you are somewhat lacking, you would do well to check your spelling. The word is "gist".

Now tell me why Mr. Zimmerman's property hasn't been returned to him.


----------



## Sunshine

Maybe we will get another O'Mara fix.


----------



## Ernie S.

dilloduck said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a juror who had her mind made up from the beginning.  She obviously lied to get on the jury, they did ask her questions about whether she already had an opinion.  Remember the knock knock joke by one of the biggest jokes in the courtroom?
> 
> Don't attempt to retry the case, there is nothing anyone can do but they can make his life miserable.  Sort of like OJ.  Zimmerman won't get a moment's peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did have her mind made up from the beginning, but the other jurors convinced her she was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did she define " the beginning" ? She could have meant after opening statements were made. I know this is gonna hurt Sarah's " tainted jury" mantra  but it's possible.
Click to expand...


She could have meant from the beginning of deliberations too. Her statement wasn't clear.


----------



## Vandalshandle

R.C. Christian said:


> If you fine folks haven't realized by now, Obama and his Chicago crime syndicate can do whatever they want. Where I come from we call that hard tyranny.
> 
> The question is what are you people, veterans, active military, retired law enforcement going to do about it? Are you going to roll over or are you going to fight? It's time to pick a side. Die for something or live for nothing, and yes I'm promoting violent resistance to the U.S government in any form when this shit hole falls over, whether it be jet liner aimed at the pentagram or your local federal building. I give no quarter to tyrants and neither should you. No mercy. Replace your sadness with pure hate and deal with it.
> 
> And you haters can gladly report me to your local snitch hotline. Good luck with that. I'm off the grid and hacked into some family's secure wireless network.




...and your terroristic threats have been reported.


----------



## Ernie S.

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it was tainted, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a juror who had her mind made up from the beginning.  She obviously lied to get on the jury, they did ask her questions about whether she already had an opinion.  Remember the knock knock joke by one of the biggest jokes in the courtroom?
> 
> Don't attempt to retry the case, there is nothing anyone can do but they can make his life miserable.  Sort of like OJ.  Zimmerman won't get a moment's peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That same atty appeared in a really nasty photo with his daughters.*
> 
> That trial was decided long before the jury was empaneled.
> 
> I've said from the beginning that GZ's life is over and he brought it on himself. He's just a low life skinhead and his day will come.
Click to expand...


The one where they were eating ice cream cones? Are you daft? Wait! We already know the answer.


----------



## Sunshine

Vandalshandle said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you fine folks haven't realized by now, Obama and his Chicago crime syndicate can do whatever they want. Where I come from we call that hard tyranny.
> 
> The question is what are you people, veterans, active military, retired law enforcement going to do about it? Are you going to roll over or are you going to fight? It's time to pick a side. Die for something or live for nothing, and yes I'm promoting violent resistance to the U.S government in any form when this shit hole falls over, whether it be jet liner aimed at the pentagram or your local federal building. I give no quarter to tyrants and neither should you. No mercy. Replace your sadness with pure hate and deal with it.
> 
> And you haters can gladly report me to your local snitch hotline. Good luck with that. I'm off the grid and hacked into some family's secure wireless network.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and your terroristic threats have been reported.
Click to expand...


He wants to aim a jetliner at a 'pentagram'.  Here is a pentagram:







Pentagram - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That's just stinkin' funny!


----------



## jon_berzerk

TheGreatGatsby said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel Jeantel Believes Trayvon Martin Swung FIRST On Zimmerman*
> 
> [youtube]ubd-7Elbp48[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This chick has told so many different versions of the story whereas George was consistent.
Click to expand...


yeah on one hand she talks about how close they are talking all the time 

on the other hand she does not findit strange that she hadnt talked to him 

for two days after the incident


----------



## Agent.Tom

Good points, Boss.  But keep in mind, many--perhaps even the majority--of "townspeople" have an agenda to keep everyone divided, distracted, and paranoid.  So they will keep grabbing their guns and going out to shoot the wolf--and insist that the boy who cried wolf has everyone's best interest at heart--when in reality, they knew all along there was no wolf.  In other words, most of today's equivalent of the "townspeople" in your story, are faking concern for the wolf in order to further their own agenda. So they are never going to stop grabbing their guns and pretending to believe the boy's cries of wolf.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Someone needs to tell Holder that he can't have GZ's gun to give to the Mexicans.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Let it go people. Get pissed when the president sicks his gestapo on Z man although there is nothing you can do about it aside from directing your hate where it belongs: The president of the United States and his corrupt regime. 

This racial infighting solves nothing except to shield the murderous regime that controls this country. They're counting on your short attention spans to distract you from the fact you live under a tyranny. They want you to forget Libya, the NSA etc. Don't be fools. Become bigger than yourselves.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Zoom-boing said:


> Chaz Bono is a dead-ringer for Zimmerman.



It used to be pretty little girl. Sad really that it decided it needed a dick. Oh well, another contestant in the freak show. 

I blame that whore it mistakes for a mother mostly.


----------



## Politico

She also said it was BS that Trayvon was on top.


----------



## The Professor

Either Holder is an ignorant fool or he is just performing for an audience and there will be no charges against Zimmerman.    Since Holder  is an extremely intelligent man, I opt for the latter. 

Any good defense attorney would be able to discredit evidence obtained by a government-run tip line.   The process itself discredits any evidence it produces.  Searching the country for someone who would be willing to be a witness against Zimmerman is certain to encourage people to come forward and lie about the man.  Even the most ignorant among us  know there are many people  who hate Zimmerman  and would gleefully do anything they could  including lie -  to destroy him.   Hell, there was even one man who tried to get on the Zimmerman jury just so he could convict him.  If the government solicits witnesses against Zimmerman, they are knowingly and openly soliciting biased and untruthful testimony.    

Further, before the tip line came into being there was no evidence that Zimmerman was racist; in fact,  the FBI's own investigation found no evidence of  racism.  Additionally,  there was a lot of  evidence proving that Zimmerman  went out of his way to help Blacks, including a homeless Black stranger.   If the DOJ ignores the powerful  evidence of record and goes on a questionable fishing expedition instead a defense attorney would have a field day.

I don't think it would benefit the DOJ  to file charge against Zimmerman.  A federal trial where race is a central issue would give Zimmerman a platform to demonstrate that he is a good man, not necessarily the brightest man in the world but a good man nonetheless and this is something Holder would rather avoid.  Plus there is going to be a lot coming out about Martin that will tarnish  his image as an innocent child and no one in the Administration wants to see that happen. 

My advice:  Zimmerman should take the offensive in this matter.  He should call a press conference and have his attorney announce  that although the DOJ has no case against him, if he is charged he will use the opportunity to defend himself against the false and malicious accusations of racism.   He should publicly demand that the DOJ investigate the many death threats received by Zimmerman  and members of his family.   He should also demand that the DOJ prosecute members of the Black Panther Party for  putting  a price on Zimmerman's  head and publicly soliciting  for his murder.    His attorney would also relate all the good things Zimmerman has done for the Black community.   Much of the public doesn't  know about a lot of this and they need to be told.  Then Zimmerman would sit back and watch Holder squirm as he tries to get off the hook without upsetting  his political base.    

I doubt that Holder will  file charges because he prefers the status quo where many people continue to hate Zimmerman and demonstrate - sometimes violently - for Martin.   The Zimmerman/Martin affair is a convenient distraction that keeps the public in the dark about more important things.  The truth would change everything.  Unfortunately for Holder, even the ass-kissing media will be unable to suppress the evidence which would be revealed during a Federal civil rights trial.  If charges are filed, Zimmerman will walk away a completely exonerated  man with his  reputation finally restored.    

Even if the DOJ could prove that Zimmerman was the most racist man in the world (and everyone should know the very opposite is true), they would need more.   They DOJ would have to prove that Zimmerman did something to deprive Martin of his civil rights, and that is not going to happen.  The Zimmerman jury admitted that they looked for a way to punish Zimmerman, but no matter how hard they tried they couldnt find that Zimmerman did anything wrong.      There is no evidence that he called the police for any reason other than there were a number of recent burglaries in his neighborhood and Martin was acting suspiciously (this  is a fact  established by a combination of official police records and the exact content of Zimmerman's call).  There is no evidence that Zimmerman struck Martin, attempted to restrained him  or interfered with his movements in any way.  There is not the slightest bit of evidence that Zimmerman did anything which could have justified  Martin's attack on him.   

The only hope that the DOJ could cling to is to allege that  Zimmerman killed Martin because he was Black, not because Zimmerman acted in self defense out of  fear of serious bodily injuries.    Since Zimmerman had already received substantial injuries and was unable to  defend himself against Martin's continuous blows,  good luck with that one.   Martin's girlfriend said that Martin didn't want to kill Zimmerman just give him a good whooping.  Unfortunately Zimmerman did not know that.   In fact, according to Zimmerman Martin told him he was going to kill him. 

All this animosity towards Zimmerman  is  the result of lies coming  from the race-bating main stream media whores.  I wonder how many people have already been injured, some seriously, because of their unconscionable lies.  Fuck them all.  You, too, Nancy Grace.  

In the first trial, neither side was allowed to make race an issue so Zimmerman was not able to overcome the false image created by the media.  However in a civil rights trial race will be a central issue and if I were Zimmerman I would be looking forward to setting the record straight.

BRING IT ON, HOLDER !!!!!


----------



## Politico

Good for him.


----------



## S.J.

FBI requests Florida police not return gun to Zimmerman.

FBI requests Florida police not return gun to Zimmerman | Fox News


----------



## mudwhistle

The Professor said:


> Either Holder is an ignorant fool or he is just performing for an audience and there will be no charges against Zimmerman.    Since Holder  is an extremely intelligent man, I opt for the latter.
> 
> Any good defense attorney would be able to discredit evidence obtained by a government-run tip line.   The process itself discredits any evidence it produces.  Searching the country for someone who would be willing to be a witness against Zimmerman is certain to encourage people to come forward and lie about the man.  Even the most ignorant among us  know there are many people  who hate Zimmerman  and would gleefully do anything they could &#8211; including lie -  to destroy him.   Hell, there was even one man who tried to get on the Zimmerman jury just so he could convict him.  If the government solicits witnesses against Zimmerman, they are knowingly and openly soliciting biased and untruthful testimony.
> 
> Further, before the tip line came into being there was no evidence that Zimmerman was racist; in fact,  the FBI's own investigation found no evidence of  racism.  Additionally,  there was a lot of  evidence proving that Zimmerman  went out of his way to help Blacks, including a homeless Black stranger.   If the DOJ ignores the powerful  evidence of record and goes on a questionable fishing expedition instead a defense attorney would have a field day.
> 
> I don't think it would benefit the DOJ  to file charge against Zimmerman.  A federal trial where race is a central issue would give Zimmerman a platform to demonstrate that he is a good man, not necessarily the brightest man in the world but a good man nonetheless and this is something Holder would rather avoid.  Plus there is going to be a lot coming out about Martin that will tarnish  his image as an innocent child and no one in the Administration wants to see that happen.
> 
> My advice:  Zimmerman should take the offensive in this matter.  He should call a press conference and have his attorney announce  that although the DOJ has no case against him, if he is charged he will use the opportunity to defend himself against the false and malicious accusations of racism.   He should publicly demand that the DOJ investigate the many death threats received by Zimmerman  and members of his family.   He should also demand that the DOJ prosecute members of the Black Panther Party for  putting  a price on Zimmerman's  head and publicly soliciting  for his murder.    His attorney would also relate all the good things Zimmerman has done for the Black community.   Much of the public doesn't  know about a lot of this and they need to be told.  Then Zimmerman would sit back and watch Holder squirm as he tries to get off the hook without upsetting  his political base.
> 
> I doubt that Holder will  file charges because he prefers the status quo where many people continue to hate Zimmerman and demonstrate - sometimes violently - for Martin.   The Zimmerman/Martin affair is a convenient distraction that keeps the public in the dark about more important things.  The truth would change everything.  Unfortunately for Holder, even the ass-kissing media will be unable to suppress the evidence which would be revealed during a Federal civil rights trial.  If charges are filed, Zimmerman will walk away a completely exonerated  man with his  reputation finally restored.
> 
> Even if the DOJ could prove that Zimmerman was the most racist man in the world (and everyone should know the very opposite is true), they would need more.   They DOJ would have to prove that Zimmerman did something to deprive Martin of his civil rights, and that is not going to happen.  The Zimmerman jury admitted that they looked for a way to punish Zimmerman, but no matter how hard they tried they couldn&#8217;t find that Zimmerman did anything wrong.      There is no evidence that he called the police for any reason other than there were a number of recent burglaries in his neighborhood and Martin was acting suspiciously (this  is a fact  established by a combination of official police records and the exact content of Zimmerman's call).  There is no evidence that Zimmerman struck Martin, attempted to restrained him  or interfered with his movements in any way.  There is not the slightest bit of evidence that Zimmerman did anything which could have justified  Martin's attack on him.
> 
> The only hope that the DOJ could cling to is to allege that  Zimmerman killed Martin because he was Black, not because Zimmerman acted in self defense out of  fear of serious bodily injuries.    Since Zimmerman had already received substantial injuries and was unable to  defend himself against Martin's continuous blows,  good luck with that one.   Martin's girlfriend said that Martin didn't want to kill Zimmerman just give him a good whooping.  Unfortunately Zimmerman did not know that.   In fact, according to Zimmerman Martin told him he was going to kill him.
> 
> All this animosity towards Zimmerman  is  the result of lies coming  from the race-bating main stream media whores.  I wonder how many people have already been injured, some seriously, because of their unconscionable lies.  Fuck them all.  You, too, Nancy Grace.
> 
> In the first trial, neither side was allowed to make race an issue so Zimmerman was not able to overcome the false image created by the media.  However in a civil rights trial race will be a central issue and if I were Zimmerman I would be looking forward to setting the record straight.
> 
> BRING IT ON, HOLDER !!!!!



Yup, the tip-line is just a campaign stunt. 

Personally, I don't think there will ever be a civil rights trial because no lawyer worth a damn would risk their reputation on such a sham not to mention the fact that Zimmerman is not a rich man. Fact is, Zimmerman has enough evidence to sue the Martins because of what Trayvan did. Since he was a minor they're liable. One of my brothers was involved in an auto accident that killed 7 family members. He was drunk and the only reason they didn't throw me and my family out in the streets was my brother had just turned 18. 

I think they should take a few seconds to decide if they want to continue to go down this road.


----------



## Stephanie

Sunshine said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I worry if a guy in Florida is a racist. What's he gonna do?  Call me a cracker?  Hell, this place is crawling with black racists.  You being one of them.   Maybe they need a tip line about YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take 500 Trayvons over ONE of you or Stephanie or katzen or any of the other racist and ignorant scum bags here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why aren't  you out rounding up all the li'l Trayvons of the world and taking them in?  Hypocrite!
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


no kidding...such a joke
lluddy has to take on the women on the board...lol


----------



## JoeB131

Toddsterpatriot said:


> [
> 
> *Third- and get this- the kid wasn't doing anything illegal. *
> 
> Not until he started beating on GZ.



Actually, if the cops showed up before the shooting, they wouldn't have charged him. They'd have determined that Zimmerman stalked him without identifying himself.  

And that works on the assumption that Trayvon threw the first punch, which I doubt.


----------



## JoeB131

freedombecki said:


> [
> Here's the interview, Ape-man:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the interview:
> 
> Quote:
> MORGAN: You felt that there was no doubt in your mind from what Trayvon was telling you on the phone about the creepy ass cracka and so on, that he absolutely believed that George Zimmerman, this man, you didnt know who he was at the time, but this man, was pursuing him?
> JEANTEL: Yes.
> MORGAN: And he was freaked out by it?
> JEANTEL: Yes. *Definitely after I say may be a rapist, for every boy, for every man, every  whos not that kind of way, seeing a grown man following them, would they be creep out*?
> And people need to understand, *he didnt want that creepy ass cracker going to his father or girlfriends house to go get  mind you, his little brother* was there. You know  now, mind you, I told you  I told Trayvon it might have been a rapist.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything you don't understand about Jeantel withholding from the jury that she "*told Trayvon it might have been a rapist.*" to her interviewer after the trial was over? She contradicted the whole bit about Trayvon being the voice crying for help. She lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lied. Some call that perjury. The wrong person was on trial. Her suggestion caused mega trouble against a Neighborhood Watch person whose only wrong (if it could be called that) was looking out for the neighborhood that had been hit over and over by burglar break-ins.
Click to expand...


Why is it you want to blame Jantell, Trayvon or anyone else except the GUY WHO ACTUALLY SHOT THE KID!!!


----------



## JoeB131

TheGreatGatsby said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel Jeantel Believes Trayvon Martin Swung FIRST On Zimmerman*
> 
> 
> 
> This chick has told so many different versions of the story whereas George was consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the George who never testified on the stand because he didn't want to be caught in more lies?
Click to expand...


----------



## eflatminor

JoeB131 said:


> Why is it you want to blame Jantell, Trayvon or anyone else except the GUY WHO ACTUALLY SHOT THE KID!!!



On the other hand, why is it you want to blame the guy who defended himself and not the guy that attacked and attempted to murder someone?

Not that I'm expecting a rational answer...


----------



## SteadyMercury

Quantum Windbag said:


> There is no criminal civil rights violation possible in a civilian on civilian crime.


Sure there is, that is where fed hate crimes fall. They are investigated and charged by the U.S. Department of Justice&#8217;s Civil Rights Division.

I'm not saying ZImmerman should be, just sayin' that is exactly what the feds are mulling over.



Quantum Windbag said:


> Your comment does prove one thing, you watch MSNBC.


Your comment proves you easily jump to poor conclusions. I don't watch MSNBC.


----------



## skookerasbil

Sunshine said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear an echo!
> 
> 
> *4th Amendment*  ..  4th Amendment .. 4th Amendment ..  4th Amendment .. 4th Amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, *against unreasonable searches and seizures,* shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.[1]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fourth Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Those idiots are trying to make him richer than Bill Gates~!  He is a free man.  No charges against him.  The gun is his, there is no reason he can't have it.  This is an illegal seizure.
> 
> 
> 
> SS
Click to expand...



Very astute post........spot on.

This DOJ doesn't give a rats ass about the Constitution. Moreover, it habitually pulls provocative stunts to make that a plain fact. More troubling Sunshine is nobody who represents us is saying or doing anything. Remember how Kucinich used to bring articles of impeachment against Bush every other week in the early 2000's? Not one person in Congress has the balls to do it, even if it is only symbolically. You have to ask yourself.......why is that?

I hope these fuckers keep pushing the envelope.......shit is going to come to a head anyway, might as well be now. They are itching to implement martial law......the test run was in Boston back in April.


----------



## JoeB131

eflatminor said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you want to blame Jantell, Trayvon or anyone else except the GUY WHO ACTUALLY SHOT THE KID!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, why is it you want to blame the guy who defended himself and not the guy that attacked and attempted to murder someone?
> 
> Not that I'm expecting a rational answer...
Click to expand...


Defended himself in a fight his actions caused?  

He profiled Martin
He stalked Martin
He chased Martin
He cornered Martin
And when Martin defended himself against a guy who might well have been a rapist and was making a good showing for himself, he got shot.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## JoeB131

Spambot adds nothing to conversation....


----------



## Sarah G

Ernie S. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> She did have her mind made up from the beginning, but the other jurors convinced her she was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did she define " the beginning" ? She could have meant after opening statements were made. I know this is gonna hurt Sarah's " tainted jury" mantra  but it's possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She could have meant from the beginning of deliberations too. Her statement wasn't clear.
Click to expand...


Right.  Her fellow jurors have distanced themselves from her.  They don't want to be associated with any of her comments.  That should tell some of you something like maybe you could look at other sides of the issue?  Oops, forgot who I am talking to for a moment.

Misspellings, Ernie?  That didn't hurt me a bit, I do have them occasionally.  So do you only some of us aren't ready to use that argument for anything.  You do though.

HaHa.


----------



## jon_berzerk

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel Jeantel Believes Trayvon Martin Swung FIRST On Zimmerman*
> 
> 
> 
> This chick has told so many different versions of the story whereas George was consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the George who never testified on the stand because he didn't want to be caught in more lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the state testified for him
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarah G

Not certain what psycho sunshine is babbling about but it's likely one of her compulsive lies.  Just like to keep things in perspective for those of you who haven't been the victim of her obsessions.

She follows me around like a love sick moose.  Scary.


----------



## JoeB131

jon_berzerk said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That would be the George who never testified on the stand because he didn't want to be caught in more lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the state testified for him
Click to expand...


That's fine and all.  

But if I killed a kid in self-defense, and felt I had no other choice, I would have gotten up on the stand and told my side of the story.  

I wouldn't have hid behind the 5th Amendment---- unless I knew I was in the wrong.


----------



## skookerasbil

Sarah G said:


> Not certain what psycho sunshine is babbling about but it's likely one of her compulsive lies.  Just like to keep things in perspective for those of you who haven't been the victim of her obsessions.
> 
> She follows me around like a love sick moose.  Scary.





perhaps.......but sweetie........let me tell you something. Your level of naïve is matched on this forum only by that boardmember named Chris. I think the avatar is quite ironic by the way.......


----------



## skookerasbil

Oh......a pause in the action is appropriate.......


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## JoeB131

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, once the Hispanic gangs get in on it.  A REAL short fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You work on the assumption that most white folks or Hispanics really want to associate with your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh boy, their side...
> but they do with YOUR side I suppose?
Click to expand...


You mean the side that won the last two elections, yeah.  

And of course, since most of your side are rubes voting their fears, while the Plutocrats laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## skookerasbil

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That would be the George who never testified on the stand because he didn't want to be caught in more lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the state testified for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine and all.
> 
> But if I killed a kid in self-defense, and felt I had no other choice, I would have gotten up on the stand and told my side of the story.
> 
> I wouldn't have hid behind the 5th Amendment---- unless I knew I was in the wrong.
Click to expand...



shit s0n.......you're going to decimate records on this message board!!! Over 1,000 posts in a single month!!

Do you take your laptop to the shitter with you?


gay


----------



## jon_berzerk

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That would be the George who never testified on the stand because he didn't want to be caught in more lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the state testified for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine and all.
> 
> But if I killed a kid in self-defense, and felt I had no other choice, I would have gotten up on the stand and told my side of the story.
> 
> I wouldn't have hid behind the 5th Amendment---- unless I knew I was in the wrong.
Click to expand...


there was  no need to


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Have you ever been confronted by one of these little assholes that think they're so bad that the only reason they aren't pushing up Daisies and you're not doing time is because you didn't have a gun? I have. The only reason that didn't happen is that I didn't give the punk a chance to throw the first punch. Then again I don't believe Zimmerman expected that to happen to him.
> 
> The reason so many blacks get shot is because of their big mouths.
> 
> Also, *LOL*, when did it become acceptable to attack Gays simply because you fear being raped?
> 
> What are you, some kind of red-necked Homophobe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a matter of how valid the fear of rape was.  Doesn't matter, gay or straight.* A guy chases you on a vehicle and THEN on foot.  Yeah, that's a valid fear. *
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you couldn't exaggerate you wouldn't have anything to say.
Click to expand...


How is that an exaggeration? 

Zimmerman did follow him in a car. 
He did follow him on foot. 
He did start running after him when the kid tried to run away. 
At no time did he identify himself as "Community Watch".


----------



## JoeB131

jon_berzerk said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> the state testified for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine and all.
> 
> But if I killed a kid in self-defense, and felt I had no other choice, I would have gotten up on the stand and told my side of the story.
> 
> I wouldn't have hid behind the 5th Amendment---- unless I knew I was in the wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there was  no need to
Click to expand...


Well, yeah, if you are in front of an all-white jury of people as stupid as B37, probably not. 

Hey, I heard that the jury that acquitted the Klansmen who lynched Emmet Till were acquitted, too.  

The only thing that's changed is they don't wear sheets anymore.


----------



## JoeB131

skookerasbil said:


> [
> 
> 
> shit s0n.......you're going to decimate records on this message board!!! Over 1,000 posts in a single month!!
> 
> Do you take your laptop to the shitter with you?
> 
> 
> gay



Well, unlike you, I actually have something to say.... you should try it some time, Spammy.


----------



## jon_berzerk

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine and all.
> 
> But if I killed a kid in self-defense, and felt I had no other choice, I would have gotten up on the stand and told my side of the story.
> 
> I wouldn't have hid behind the 5th Amendment---- unless I knew I was in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was  no need to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, if you are in front of an all-white jury of people as stupid as B37, probably not.
> 
> Hey, I heard that the jury that acquitted the Klansmen who lynched Emmet Till were acquitted, too.
> 
> The only thing that's changed is they don't wear sheets anymore.
Click to expand...


tha is a bunch of hogwash and you know it


----------



## Sunshine

Stephanie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take 500 Trayvons over ONE of you or Stephanie or katzen or any of the other racist and ignorant scum bags here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why aren't  you out rounding up all the li'l Trayvons of the world and taking them in?  Hypocrite!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no kidding...such a joke
> lluddy has to take on the women on the board...lol
Click to expand...


Luddly is the biggest hypocrite I've seen in many a day.  I doubt he has ever set foot in the projects, or even tried to turn one of these little punks around.  The impossibility of the task escapes him.  He bashes others, but he does nothing to make this world better.  LOL.  The  Jehovah's Witness saved him, though, so he is copacetic.


SS


----------



## Sunshine

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You work on the assumption that most white folks or Hispanics really want to associate with your side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy, their side...
> but they do with YOUR side I suppose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the side that won the last two elections, yeah.
> 
> And of course, since most of your side are rubes voting their fears, while the Plutocrats laugh all the way to the bank.
Click to expand...


Laugh all you want.  I remember the civil unrest of the 60s and the "silent majority."  This bullshit from 0bama, Holder, Jackson, Sharpton will open the eyes of THIS generation's silent majority.  If it was only about money, they would lie down in front of the bus you so ineptly drive.  But this is about little black thugs taking our lives and your ilk wanting us to just lie down an let it happen.  Quite a different lay of the land there.


----------



## jknowgood

freedombecki said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....ummm......this shit is getting seriously out of hand. These fascists are TRYING to incite a pushback. Im 52 years old........seeing things I never thought Id see happen in the country. This is tyranny shit folks.......meant to enrage a whole segment of the population
> 
> Justice Department places 'hold' on Trayvon Martin trial evidence, including George Zimmerman's gun - which Florida law says must be returned to him | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Anybody ok with this .........doesn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> What are they gonna do with the gun? Give it to a drug lord?
Click to expand...

Maybe they could give it to a gangsta wanna be like treyvon and he would kill another black kid. It happens everyday, but you don't care about black on black crime.


----------



## Zoom-boing

R.C. Christian said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chaz Bono is a dead-ringer for Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be pretty little girl. Sad really that it decided it needed a dick. Oh well, another contestant in the freak show.
> 
> I blame that whore it mistakes for a mother mostly.
Click to expand...



Obviously your "R.C. Christian" username does not stand for Roman Catholic Christian.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> *Third- and get this- the kid wasn't doing anything illegal. *
> 
> Not until he started beating on GZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if the cops showed up before the shooting, they wouldn't have charged him. They'd have determined that Zimmerman stalked him without identifying himself.
> 
> And that works on the assumption that Trayvon threw the first punch, which I doubt.
Click to expand...


*Actually, if the cops showed up before the shooting, they wouldn't have charged him. *

Why not?

*They'd have determined that Zimmerman stalked him without identifying himself.*

Following thugs is allowed, even if they're black. 

*And that works on the assumption that Trayvon threw the first punch, which I doubt.*

I'm sure they'd give your doubt the respect it deserves.


----------



## Sunshine

Sarah G said:


> Not certain what psycho sunshine is babbling about but it's likely one of her compulsive lies.  Just like to keep things in perspective for those of you who haven't been the victim of her obsessions.
> 
> She follows me around like a love sick moose.  Scary.



Of course you don't know what I'm talking about.  Many things in life escape you.  Now, you think you can diagnose.  Well here's a flash, you have to have a license to do that.  Better tread softly on that one.  It is clear you have a thing for Ernie S.  Most black women do get hung up on a white guy at some point.  Don't make me start counting posts now.  Ya hear.


SS


----------



## Sallow

Jarhead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Every citizen in the United States is worthy of protection under the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for Zimmerman.
> 
> Being found not guilty by a jury of his peers wasn't good enough for Holder.
> 
> Having been found to have NO RACIAL tendencies by the FBI after 40 interviews of his friends, acquaintances and neighbors wasn't good enough for Holder.
> 
> No. Holder wants to continue to drag this guys ass through the mud.
> 
> That is protection under the law for Zimmerman?
Click to expand...


And that's not what happened.

The DOJ decided to let Florida handle this. That's probably a good thing, because it put focus on just how screwed up Florida's self defense laws really are..

Zimmerman followed and murdered a kid who did absolutely nothing to him.

Then, admitted to it.

This was pretty open and shut, but because Florida is so racist and so in love with the notion of Frontier justice..the outcome was completely fucked.


----------



## Sallow

Sunshine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy, their side...
> but they do with YOUR side I suppose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the side that won the last two elections, yeah.
> 
> And of course, since most of your side are rubes voting their fears, while the Plutocrats laugh all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want.  I remember the civil unrest of the 60s and the "silent majority."  This bullshit from 0bama, Holder, Jackson, Sharpton will open the eyes of THIS generation's silent majority.  If it was only about money, they would lie down in front of the bus you so ineptly drive.  But this is about little black thugs taking our lives and your ilk wanting us to just lie down an let it happen.  Quite a different lay of the land there.
Click to expand...


Martin was no thug.

He was a kid that just turned 17, walking home in the rain after legally purchasing a drink and a snack.

Nothing he did that night would have drew the attention of law enforcement.

Zimmerman murdered him.

He should be in jail.


----------



## asaratis

mudwhistle said:


> The Eric Holder Department of Justice has set up a tip-line where concerned citizens can email in their own personal racist interactions with George Zimmerman in hopes of building a case against him for civil rights violations.
> 
> 
> 
> They were calling on us to actively refer anyone who had any information, that might build a case against Zimmerman for either a civil rights violation or a hate crime, Arnwine said. They said they would very aggressively investigate this case.
> 
> Arnwine said the call was convened at about 3:30 p.m. by Tom Perez, Assistant Attorney General for the Civil Rights Division of the United States Department of Justice, and included representatives from the FBI, and several federal prosecutors, she said. DOJ officials also said they would open a public email address so people could send in tips on the case.
> 
> That email address, which is now in operation, is Sanford.florida@usdoj.gov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. I'm still waiting on the Obama Administration to set up a tip-line for whistle-blowers on the IRS abuses, the NSA spying on every single American, and anyone who knows witnesses or survivors from the attacks at Benghazi Libya.
> 
> I think they'll have a problem building a case with real evidence.
> 
> Zimmermans high school prom date- black.
> 
> Zimmermans business partner- black.
> 
> Zimmermans wifes best friend- black.
> 
> Kids Zimmerman tutors after school for free- black.
> 
> Neighbor Zimmerman invited to stay at his house as long as she needed after being rattled by a break in to her house, black.
> 
> Homeless man killed that Zimmerman fought for justice for- black.
> 
> Fifty-one percent of the neighborhood where Zimmerman rents a house- black/brown.
> 
> Read more: Holder's DOJ Sets Up Email Account For Zimmerman Tips | NewsBusters​
> 
> 
> Links
> 
> George Zimmerman: DOJ solicits help from civil rights leaders in Zimmerman investigation - Orlando Sentinel
> 
> DOJ Sets Up Zimmerman Snitch Hotline | Jammie Wearing Fools
> 
> Holder's DOJ Sets Up Email Account For Zimmerman Tips | NewsBusters
Click to expand...

I am quite sure that each and every one of the tips submitted will be authentic and truthful.

Eric Holder is a vengeful, arrogant, racist, disingenuous, dishonest, impeachable prick.


----------



## Sunshine

asaratis said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eric Holder Department of Justice has set up a tip-line where concerned citizens can email in their own personal racist interactions with George Zimmerman in hopes of building a case against him for civil rights violations.
> 
> 
> 
> They were calling on us to actively refer anyone who had any information, that might build a case against Zimmerman for either a civil rights violation or a hate crime, Arnwine said. They said they would very aggressively investigate this case.
> 
> Arnwine said the call was convened at about 3:30 p.m. by Tom Perez, Assistant Attorney General for the Civil Rights Division of the United States Department of Justice, and included representatives from the FBI, and several federal prosecutors, she said. DOJ officials also said they would open a public email address so people could send in tips on the case.
> 
> That email address, which is now in operation, is Sanford.florida@usdoj.gov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. I'm still waiting on the Obama Administration to set up a tip-line for whistle-blowers on the IRS abuses, the NSA spying on every single American, and anyone who knows witnesses or survivors from the attacks at Benghazi Libya.
> 
> I think they'll have a problem building a case with real evidence.
> 
> Zimmermans high school prom date- black.
> 
> Zimmermans business partner- black.
> 
> Zimmermans wifes best friend- black.
> 
> Kids Zimmerman tutors after school for free- black.
> 
> Neighbor Zimmerman invited to stay at his house as long as she needed after being rattled by a break in to her house, black.
> 
> Homeless man killed that Zimmerman fought for justice for- black.
> 
> Fifty-one percent of the neighborhood where Zimmerman rents a house- black/brown.
> 
> Read more: Holder's DOJ Sets Up Email Account For Zimmerman Tips | NewsBusters​
> 
> 
> Links
> 
> George Zimmerman: DOJ solicits help from civil rights leaders in Zimmerman investigation - Orlando Sentinel
> 
> DOJ Sets Up Zimmerman Snitch Hotline | Jammie Wearing Fools
> 
> Holder's DOJ Sets Up Email Account For Zimmerman Tips | NewsBusters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am quite sure that each and every one of the tips submitted will be authentic and truthful.
> 
> Eric Holder is a vengeful, arrogant, racist, disingenuous, dishonest, impeachable prick.
Click to expand...


Look on the bright side.  A lot of people who voted this bigoted administration in have had their eyes opened.


----------



## asaratis

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the side that won the last two elections, yeah.
> 
> And of course, since most of your side are rubes voting their fears, while the Plutocrats laugh all the way to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want.  I remember the civil unrest of the 60s and the "silent majority."  This bullshit from 0bama, Holder, Jackson, Sharpton will open the eyes of THIS generation's silent majority.  If it was only about money, they would lie down in front of the bus you so ineptly drive.  But this is about little black thugs taking our lives and your ilk wanting us to just lie down an let it happen.  Quite a different lay of the land there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Martin was no thug.
> 
> He was a kid that just turned 17, walking home in the rain after legally purchasing a drink and a snack.
> 
> Nothing he did that night would have drew the attention of law enforcement.
> 
> Zimmerman murdered him.
> 
> He should be in jail.
Click to expand...

Wrong.  Trayvon was a young thug...on his way to prison or an early death at the hands of a competing drug dealer.

You weren't there.  Zimmerman was.  Zimmerman said he was acting suspiciously.  I believe what Zimmerman said about Trayvon appearing to be casing the houses and showing no signs of walking directly to his destination.

I believe Trayvon either hid somewhere near Zimmerman's truck or circled back to confront Zimmerman and beat him badly with fist and pavement.

The judge disallowed Trayvon's phone texts and Facebook messages (both to him and about him) to be introduced as evidence of his punk ass lifestyle and his pot growing skills...and that he was looking to buy a gun.

Trayvon was a thug.

I'm sorry that his parents lost a child, but not sorry that a thug has been removed from society.


----------



## Sarah G

Mooooosssssie..   Stop following me, you're making me very uncomfortable, Creep.


----------



## Sallow

Good.

That way that bastard can't kill more children.


----------



## Sunshine

Sarah G said:


> Mooooosssssie..   Stop following me, you're making me very uncomfortable, Creep.



Not nearly as uncomfortable as your following me around and calling me psycho makes me.  People like yourself often use the helpless mentally ill to further your bigoted agenda.  So tell me, which threads do I have your permission to post on, sheba?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That would be the George who never testified on the stand because he didn't want to be caught in more lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the state testified for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine and all.
> 
> But if I killed a kid in self-defense, and felt I had no other choice, I would have gotten up on the stand and told my side of the story.
> 
> I wouldn't have hid behind the 5th Amendment---- unless I knew I was in the wrong.
Click to expand...


  Does that hold true with Lois Lerner? Or is that different somehow?


----------



## jon_berzerk

asaratis said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want.  I remember the civil unrest of the 60s and the "silent majority."  This bullshit from 0bama, Holder, Jackson, Sharpton will open the eyes of THIS generation's silent majority.  If it was only about money, they would lie down in front of the bus you so ineptly drive.  But this is about little black thugs taking our lives and your ilk wanting us to just lie down an let it happen.  Quite a different lay of the land there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was no thug.
> 
> He was a kid that just turned 17, walking home in the rain after legally purchasing a drink and a snack.
> 
> Nothing he did that night would have drew the attention of law enforcement.
> 
> Zimmerman murdered him.
> 
> He should be in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Trayvon was a young thug...on his way to prison or an early death at the hands of a competing drug dealer.
> 
> You weren't there.  Zimmerman was.  Zimmerman said he was acting suspiciously.  I believe what Zimmerman said about Trayvon appearing to be casing the houses and showing no signs of walking directly to his destination.
> 
> I believe Trayvon either hid somewhere near Zimmerman's truck or circled back to confront Zimmerman and beat him badly with fist and pavement.
> 
> The judge disallowed Trayvon's phone texts and Facebook messages (both to him and about him) to be introduced as evidence of his punk ass lifestyle and his pot growing skills...and that he was looking to buy a gun.
> 
> Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> I'm sorry that his parents lost a child, but not sorry that a thug has been removed from society.
Click to expand...


*The judge disallowed Trayvon's phone texts *

had zimmerman lost 

this would have been considered a serious error by the judge 

i dont know if she out of the water yet because of her ruling 

on one hand she considered  the phone "authenticated" when the  state used it 

and was able to pick parts of it 

but then all of a sudden the phone was not "authenticated" when the defense wanted to 

pick parts from it


----------



## testarosa

jon_berzerk said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't he tried already?
> Now he will be tried again?...
> And if that fails will they just kill him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the doj just put a freeze order on the Zimmerman evidence
> 
> https://twitter.com/MattAHay/status/357970518734938112
Click to expand...


Hole E. Hell.

He's not really going to do this.  What a mockery.

Get your Stamina up Stamina and subpeona the FBI.

This is why there's a Federal super lawyer on his defense team.  Smarter than I thought amd you know how clever I think he is.


----------



## jon_berzerk

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't he tried already?
> Now he will be tried again?...
> And if that fails will they just kill him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the doj just put a freeze order on the Zimmerman evidence
> 
> https://twitter.com/MattAHay/status/357970518734938112
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hole E. Hell.
> 
> He's not really going to do this.  What a mockery.
> 
> Get your Stamina up Stamina and subpeona the FBI.
> 
> This is why there's a Federal super lawyer on his defense team.  Smarter than I thought amd you know how clever I think he is.
Click to expand...


crowd sourcing is working on it 

actually never stopped


----------



## eflatminor

JoeB131 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you want to blame Jantell, Trayvon or anyone else except the GUY WHO ACTUALLY SHOT THE KID!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, why is it you want to blame the guy who defended himself and not the guy that attacked and attempted to murder someone?
> 
> Not that I'm expecting a rational answer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defended himself in a fight his actions caused?
Click to expand...


"His actions" were completely legal.  Are you suggesting we should outlaw neighborhood watches?  Are you suggesting it should be illegal to follow someone...someone that is trespassing...at night...in the rain...while concealing his identity?



> He profiled Martin



You have zero evidence to support this assumption.  But even if he did, that's hardly illegal.



> He stalked Martin



He followed a trespasser.  Hardly stalking.



> He chased Martin



You have zero evidence to support this assumption.  



> He cornered Martin



Again, no evidence.  We do know that Martin waited around after seeing Zimmerman following him (that 4 minute time period).  If anyone 'cornered' someone, it was Martin.



> And when Martin defended himself against a guy who might well have been a rapist and was making a good showing for himself



All evidence suggests Martin struck first.  That's NOT defending oneself, that's attacking another.  Even the girlfriend understands this.

If Martin really thought Zimmerman was a rapist (ridiculous, but let's go with it), why wouldn't he have simply gone home?  Instead, he doubled back and waited for Zimmerman.  



> he got shot.



Are you suggesting that someone who has been attacked by another who proclaimed "I"m going to kill you" and then proceeds to attempt to do just that, should NOT be able to defend himself with deadly force?  Really?

As I said, I never expected a rational response, but it's been fun pointing out just how blindly bias you are to facts, logic or reason.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JoeB131 said:


> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.



 Replace black with suspicious and you'd be right for a change.
 Considering GZs background there's not a chance in hell of them getting a conviction.
All this is is a distraction to take peoples mind off of the real problem....B.O.


----------



## wavingrl

I have fallen behind

<WESH-TV in Orlando reported Thursday afternoon that police had confirmed the evidence 'hold,' meaning that everything related to the trial, from Zimmerman's gun to the Skittles and iced tea Martin was carrying when the pair's altercation began, will remain in the hands of law enforcement.

The DOJ did not immediately respond to questions about whether it will take custody of the evidence, or when that might occur.>


----------



## Sunshine

This 'tip line' takes McCarthyism to a whole 'nother level.  How many of you have the intestinal fortitude to write your congressmen/women and protest.  My email goes out Monday morning.  They ALL have email, now, you know.  Even the White House.


----------



## Sallow

asaratis said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want.  I remember the civil unrest of the 60s and the "silent majority."  This bullshit from 0bama, Holder, Jackson, Sharpton will open the eyes of THIS generation's silent majority.  If it was only about money, they would lie down in front of the bus you so ineptly drive.  But this is about little black thugs taking our lives and your ilk wanting us to just lie down an let it happen.  Quite a different lay of the land there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was no thug.
> 
> He was a kid that just turned 17, walking home in the rain after legally purchasing a drink and a snack.
> 
> Nothing he did that night would have drew the attention of law enforcement.
> 
> Zimmerman murdered him.
> 
> He should be in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Trayvon was a young thug...on his way to prison or an early death at the hands of a competing drug dealer.
> 
> You weren't there.  Zimmerman was.  Zimmerman said he was acting suspiciously.  I believe what Zimmerman said about Trayvon appearing to be casing the houses and showing no signs of walking directly to his destination.
> 
> I believe Trayvon either hid somewhere near Zimmerman's truck or circled back to confront Zimmerman and beat him badly with fist and pavement.
> 
> The judge disallowed Trayvon's phone texts and Facebook messages (both to him and about him) to be introduced as evidence of his punk ass lifestyle and his pot growing skills...and that he was looking to buy a gun.
> 
> Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> I'm sorry that his parents lost a child, but not sorry that a thug has been removed from society.
Click to expand...


I didn't need to be there.

In most states, following someone around with a loaded gun is a crime.

And shooting them is a bigger crime.

And no..Martin was not a thug..he was a kid.

Thugs generally have things like criminal records..you know..for things like hitting women or getting into fights with law enforcement officers.

Like Zimmerman, The thug.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Katzndogz said:


> It is obviously important to the obama regime to incite riots across the country.   They can use it to scream injustice, because neither obama nor holder represent the nation, but only black people.
> 
> If they want a fight, blacks are between 10 and 13% of the population, it's gonna be a real short fight.



 I was thinking the same thing. 
He keeps pushing,there will come a time he'd wished he hadn't.


----------



## wavingrl

jon_berzerk said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin was no thug.
> 
> He was a kid that just turned 17, walking home in the rain after legally purchasing a drink and a snack.
> 
> Nothing he did that night would have drew the attention of law enforcement.
> 
> Zimmerman murdered him.
> 
> He should be in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Trayvon was a young thug...on his way to prison or an early death at the hands of a competing drug dealer.
> 
> You weren't there.  Zimmerman was.  Zimmerman said he was acting suspiciously.  I believe what Zimmerman said about Trayvon appearing to be casing the houses and showing no signs of walking directly to his destination.
> 
> I believe Trayvon either hid somewhere near Zimmerman's truck or circled back to confront Zimmerman and beat him badly with fist and pavement.
> 
> The judge disallowed Trayvon's phone texts and Facebook messages (both to him and about him) to be introduced as evidence of his punk ass lifestyle and his pot growing skills...and that he was looking to buy a gun.
> 
> Trayvon was a thug.
> 
> I'm sorry that his parents lost a child, but not sorry that a thug has been removed from society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The judge disallowed Trayvon's phone texts *
> 
> had zimmerman lost
> 
> this would have been considered a serious error by the judge
> 
> i dont know if she out of the water yet because of her ruling
> 
> on one hand she considered  the phone "authenticated" when the  state used it
> 
> and was able to pick parts of it
> 
> but then all of a sudden the phone was not "authenticated" when the defense wanted to
> 
> pick parts from it
Click to expand...


the last thing I heard on the phone records/900 page transcript that wasn't turned over until June.

they/Prosecution turned the cd over but there were codes required to unlock the file. So there may be 'nothing' with that.

I presume the Martins made the rounds yesterday--every time I turned on the TV there they were. Not much to say--as far as I am concerned. 

I have become increasingly aware of a particular 'language'--'There was a disconnect (between the jurors, B37 in particular, and the victim)'---not something I wish to debate. 

What would be said about my family if we were center stage? None of us would be able to be coherent enough to appear on every talk show for what--almost 2 years?

My worst nightmare--the scrutiny of the nation and the world.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

LilOlLady said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eric Holder Department of Justice has set up a tip-line where concerned citizens can email in their own personal racist interactions with George Zimmerman in hopes of building a case against him for civil rights violations.
> 
> 
> Good. I'm still waiting on the Obama Administration to set up a tip-line for whistle-blowers on the IRS abuses, the NSA spying on every single American, and anyone who knows witnesses or survivors from the attacks at Benghazi Libya.
> 
> I think they'll have a problem building a case with real evidence.
> 
> Zimmermans high school prom date- black.
> 
> Zimmermans business partner- black.
> 
> Zimmermans wifes best friend- black.
> 
> Kids Zimmerman tutors after school for free- black.
> 
> Neighbor Zimmerman invited to stay at his house as long as she needed after being rattled by a break in to her house, black.
> 
> Homeless man killed that Zimmerman fought for justice for- black.
> 
> Fifty-one percent of the neighborhood where Zimmerman rents a house- black/brown.
> 
> Read more: Holder's DOJ Sets Up Email Account For Zimmerman Tips | NewsBusters​
> 
> 
> Links
> 
> George Zimmerman: DOJ solicits help from civil rights leaders in Zimmerman investigation - Orlando Sentinel
> 
> DOJ Sets Up Zimmerman Snitch Hotline | Jammie Wearing Fools
> 
> Holder's DOJ Sets Up Email Account For Zimmerman Tips | NewsBusters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the feds could always use the
> 
> *"maybe"* that is just a cover
> 
> to hide his racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> S*ome of my best white friends are racist. *SO WHAT does that prove?
Click to expand...


  You hang around with trash and show poor judgement? Why am I not surprised.


----------



## justoffal

Something I missed in all of the race hate, race bait, race fate BS going down all over the TV, net and radio.....

A common argument has been forwarded and is now being parroted by many lawmakers ( of color btw ) that if the roles were reversed and trayvon was the Neighborhood watchman who followed Zimmerman and subsequently shot him....Trayvon would have been arrested......and that of course would have been another proof of racism and would have been wrong!

Hmmmm...

Let's think about this for a minute shall we? Given the same set of info and fact about the case the black community is using the reverse scenario to demonstrate how law enforcement would have been wrong to arrest Trayvon should he have been the shooter and that his arrest would have been due skin color and not to what he did in self defense to kill Zimmerman.

Do you see it? At first I didn't either.....but look again at what is being said. 

In retrospect you will see that the people who are using the reverse scenario argument are actually saying that no arrestable crime was committed and that the ONLY REASON ZIMMY was not arrested was because he was white ( Which he is not but he's white enough to make a proper target ) and that the only reason Trayvon would have been arrested is because he was Black...not because he committed a crime.

Maybe they should rephrase?'

JO


----------



## blastoff

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Anyone need a good laugh? Watch Hannity tonight. God, the new scenarios just keep on coming. We had one guest(forgot his name,the Congressman who wore the hoody) who made up his own versions of how Zimmerman broke his nose. UnF^%$##Ing Believable! He may as well said that George Zimmerman was attacked by a Dodo Bird that took a bite out of his nose and pecked his bald head.
> Another guest made up his own version of what happened that night. Is this going to go on for weeks? And remember when it all started, and every Black Rep/or Leader immediately told the media that Zimmerman stalked Trayvon and when he found out he was black, just shot him? This is nuts, and whoops, then they found out he was Hispanic, Oh Noooo! We Thought He was White !!!!!!



Only two possible explanations for those two guests.  Whether they're both the same is anyone's guess.   

1. Know their new versions are outright lies and don't give a shit because they know the millions of low information black voters (and others) will believe anything coming from them as the gospel truth. 

2. Not lying in their minds because it's what they've "heard" and, apparently, they trust the source is correct, and believe it's their duty to pass it on to the low information voter folks, black or other. 

As to their assertions of things supposed to have been said or covered in the trial that actually weren't, again either outright lies or acute gullibility.  

Bottom line to anyone who followed the trial closely is these are just two of the many who are now spreading various lies and whatnot that the lawbreakers on the streets believe.  

No Justice, No Peace!!!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That would be the George who never testified on the stand because he didn't want to be caught in more lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the state testified for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have hid behind the 5th Amendment---- unless I knew I was in the wrong.
Click to expand...


Zimmerman didn't have to take the 5th Amendment.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really think the guy isn't a racist, what are you worried about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I worry if a guy in Florida is a racist. What's he gonna do?  Call me a cracker?  Hell, this place is crawling with black racists.  You being one of them.   Maybe they need a tip line about YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take 500 Trayvons over ONE of you or Stephanie or katzen or any of the other racist and ignorant scum bags here.
Click to expand...


  Well thats close to how many TMs you'd need to equal one Steph or Katz or any other conservative.
  So I can see why you'd want at least 500. But you might want to up it to a 1000 just to be safe.


----------



## JoeBlam

SteadyMercury said:


> Ah the classic JoeBlam pulling shit out of his ass. Lets review
> 1- I've never called you homophobic, and couldn't care less what disgusts you
> 2- I've not made on post expressing opinion on abortion
> 3- I've certainly not insulted vets, as I am one
> 
> You however were busted lying about your miliary creds, I saw it. There is nothing wrong with vets, but certainly ones like you who are compulsive liars and who's ego is so fragile they need to manufacture a past deserve to be called on it.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a useless boy living a useless life....demeaning those of us who have lived a superior life doesn't make you any less useless.  So how much is bus fare back to where you're from?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not demeaning "us' I'm demeaning you and exactly you. The angry compulsive liar who pops into threads with nothing but bullshit. I see what you are, bitter old guy.
Click to expand...


 Same ol deal....wait until I leave and go for "last word" like a gum chewing valley grrrrrl.  Odd you won't link to what "you saw" because anybody who "saw" the little dustup I had with "Jake Starkey" knows what happened.  He claimed he was my trainer at Nha Trang yet he didn't know who did the RECONDO training (5th SFG) and claimed that the school "closed in '67.  It was finally closed in '71.  He then repeatedy claimed victory and quickly signed off between feeble insults and has stayed clear of me since. 

Incidentally, there is another poster here by the name of "shintao" who is a notorious fake claiming Viet service, to the point of creating a web-site about himself complete with a photoshopped composite of ribbons and medals.  It is so poorly done you'd think he had a hand in creating the Obama birth certificate.  His tales got so bogus I started hounding him on the site he haunts.  Finally, I sent the local VFW chapter after him on 3 occasions....he would not answer the door.  He consequently got me banned for "stalking" him, tried to post here when that site was down, saw I was here, and fled.  

This will be my last word on the matter; I've given weaklings like you and that cretin enough attention.


----------



## Caroljo

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Anyone need a good laugh? Watch Hannity tonight. God, the new scenarios just keep on coming. We had one guest(forgot his name,the Congressman who wore the hoody) who made up his own versions of how Zimmerman broke his nose. UnF^%$##Ing Believable! He may as well said that George Zimmerman was attacked by a Dodo Bird that took a bite out of his nose and pecked his bald head.
> Another guest made up his own version of what happened that night. Is this going to go on for weeks? And remember when it all started, and every Black Rep/or Leader immediately told the media that Zimmerman stalked Trayvon and when he found out he was black, just shot him? This is nuts, and whoops, then they found out he was Hispanic, Oh Noooo! We Thought He was White !!!!!!



I watched that interview....Bobby Rush is a representative.  I couldn't believe it...he was almost incoherent and made absolutely NO sense in what he was saying...it was hard to follow what he was saying!  What a dope.....he almost acted like he was drunk or high!


----------



## blastoff

Caroljo said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone need a good laugh? Watch Hannity tonight. God, the new scenarios just keep on coming. We had one guest(forgot his name,the Congressman who wore the hoody) who made up his own versions of how Zimmerman broke his nose. UnF^%$##Ing Believable! He may as well said that George Zimmerman was attacked by a Dodo Bird that took a bite out of his nose and pecked his bald head.
> Another guest made up his own version of what happened that night. Is this going to go on for weeks? And remember when it all started, and every Black Rep/or Leader immediately told the media that Zimmerman stalked Trayvon and when he found out he was black, just shot him? This is nuts, and whoops, then they found out he was Hispanic, Oh Noooo! We Thought He was White !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched that interview....Bobby Rush is a representative.  I couldn't believe it...he was almost incoherent and made absolutely NO sense in what he was saying...it was hard to follow what he was saying!  What a dope.....he almost acted like he was drunk or high!
Click to expand...


He's always been a bad egg but I think part of the way he looked and acted is due to something medical, stroke or whatever.


----------



## JoeBlam

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mooooosssssie..   Stop following me, you're making me very uncomfortable, Creep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as uncomfortable as your following me around and calling me psycho makes me.  People like yourself often use the helpless mentally ill to further your bigoted agenda.  So tell me, which threads do I have your permission to post on, *sheba*?
Click to expand...


----------



## wavingrl

I get the point.

Until the FL legislature reconvenes and elects to consider the issues no amount of 'pressure' on the citizens at large is going to be significant.

FL Gov Scott declined to call a special session. 'Simmer down'. 

Isn't the entire NE and parts of the midwest baking in sweltering heat? Who can have the strength for this right now. 

Fall--lawmakers return--they can twitter with their constituents in the mean time.

I will not boycott the state of FL. fwiw. rather unusual that some have chosen that as a disciplinary response.


----------



## wavingrl

Steve_McGarrett said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> the state testified for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have hid behind the 5th Amendment---- unless I knew I was in the wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman didn't have to take the 5th Amendment.
Click to expand...


wow--threads are going 'off the tracks' in every direction.

Passed 2 polygraphs and <I am not going to type the lengthy list which supports GZ's veracity> inclined to believe that if your mind is made up--'Zimmerman lied'--nothing will change that.


----------



## freedombecki

JoeB131 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Here's the interview, Ape-man:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the interview:
> 
> Quote:
> MORGAN: You felt that there was no doubt in your mind from what Trayvon was telling you on the phone about the creepy ass cracka and so on, that he absolutely believed that George Zimmerman, this man, you didnt know who he was at the time, but this man, was pursuing him?
> JEANTEL: Yes.
> MORGAN: And he was freaked out by it?
> JEANTEL: Yes. *Definitely after I say may be a rapist, for every boy, for every man, every  whos not that kind of way, seeing a grown man following them, would they be creep out*?
> And people need to understand, *he didnt want that creepy ass cracker going to his father or girlfriends house to go get  mind you, his little brother* was there. You know  now, mind you, I told you  I told Trayvon it might have been a rapist.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything you don't understand about Jeantel withholding from the jury that she "*told Trayvon it might have been a rapist.*" to her interviewer after the trial was over? She contradicted the whole bit about Trayvon being the voice crying for help. She lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lie, lied. Some call that perjury. The wrong person was on trial. Her suggestion caused mega trouble against a Neighborhood Watch person whose only wrong (if it could be called that) was looking out for the neighborhood that had been hit over and over by burglar break-ins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it you want to blame Jantell, Trayvon or anyone else except the GUY WHO ACTUALLY SHOT THE KID!!!
Click to expand...

 American law holds blameless the man who kills another in self defense. The question is, my friend, why are you holding George Zimmerman's feet to the fire for self-defense? The jury didn't.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The networks, including FOX, are hustling YOU just like the race pimps are hustling blacks and libs.

Turn the shit off. I stopped watching the news the day of the verdict for just that reason. You can't bitch about it if you're going to sit there and willfully watch it.

And Hannity right now is just as bad as Sharpton


----------



## Sallow

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Anyone need a good laugh? Watch Hannity tonight. God, the new scenarios just keep on coming. We had one guest(forgot his name,the Congressman who wore the hoody) who made up his own versions of how Zimmerman broke his nose. UnF^%$##Ing Believable! He may as well said that George Zimmerman was attacked by a Dodo Bird that took a bite out of his nose and pecked his bald head.
> Another guest made up his own version of what happened that night. Is this going to go on for weeks? And remember when it all started, and every Black Rep/or Leader immediately told the media that Zimmerman stalked Trayvon and when he found out he was black, just shot him? This is nuts, and whoops, then they found out he was Hispanic, Oh Noooo! We Thought He was White !!!!!!




Zimmerman's nose was broken?

Anyone confirm that?


----------



## Katzndogz

R.C. Christian said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chaz Bono is a dead-ringer for Zimmerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be pretty little girl. Sad really that it decided it needed a dick. Oh well, another contestant in the freak show.
> 
> I blame that whore it mistakes for a mother mostly.
Click to expand...


She doesn't even have that!   Chaz Bono opted out of a complete sex change.  She wants to keep her lady parts.


----------



## earlycuyler

mudwhistle said:


> Hannity needs to stop inviting these racist retards on his show. All it does is validate them.



Not really it doesn't. Tons of fools on TV. Hell, I'll even tip my hat to the wackos for going and speaking in a forum that's not friendly. As for Hanity, he is no better then Chris M. Over on MSNBC. Enjoy this. If we are lucky, this stupidity will go on for a week or two and be done. I would be more worried about CCW laws, and protecting them then I would worry about TV entertainers and commentators they have on their shows.


----------



## Ernie S.

mudwhistle said:


> Hannity needs to stop inviting these racist retards on his show. All it does is validate them.



No. Generally it exposes them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Anyone need a good laugh? Watch Hannity tonight. God, the new scenarios just keep on coming. We had one guest(forgot his name,the Congressman who wore the hoody) who made up his own versions of how Zimmerman broke his nose. UnF^%$##Ing Believable! He may as well said that George Zimmerman was attacked by a Dodo Bird that took a bite out of his nose and pecked his bald head.
> Another guest made up his own version of what happened that night. Is this going to go on for weeks? And remember when it all started, and every Black Rep/or Leader immediately told the media that Zimmerman stalked Trayvon and when he found out he was black, just shot him? This is nuts, and whoops, then they found out he was Hispanic, Oh Noooo! We Thought He was White !!!!!!




Sounds like Bobby Rush and Rachel Jeantel could carry on a conversation. But I couldnt understand half of what he said,and what I did understand was complete gibberish.

  That this guy is a congressman speaks volumes about his constituents.
No damn wonder our country is so fucked up.


----------



## Ernie S.

Zoom-boing said:


> Chaz Bono is a dead-ringer for Zimmerman.



You're a dead ringer for Trayvon's ass hole.


----------



## Ernie S.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone need a good laugh? Watch Hannity tonight. God, the new scenarios just keep on coming. We had one guest(forgot his name,the Congressman who wore the hoody) who made up his own versions of how Zimmerman broke his nose. UnF^%$##Ing Believable! He may as well said that George Zimmerman was attacked by a Dodo Bird that took a bite out of his nose and pecked his bald head.
> Another guest made up his own version of what happened that night. Is this going to go on for weeks? And remember when it all started, and every Black Rep/or Leader immediately told the media that Zimmerman stalked Trayvon and when he found out he was black, just shot him? This is nuts, and whoops, then they found out he was Hispanic, Oh Noooo! We Thought He was White !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Bobby Rush and Rachel Jeantel could carry on a conversation. But I couldnt understand half of what he said,and what I did understand was complete gibberish.
> 
> That this guy is a congressman speaks volumes about his constituents.
> No damn wonder our country is so fucked up.
Click to expand...


Bobby Rush, while generally is a racist idiot, I did manage to find one quote from him I rather agree with.

"Barack Obama went to Harvard and became an educated fool."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sallow said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone need a good laugh? Watch Hannity tonight. God, the new scenarios just keep on coming. We had one guest(forgot his name,the Congressman who wore the hoody) who made up his own versions of how Zimmerman broke his nose. UnF^%$##Ing Believable! He may as well said that George Zimmerman was attacked by a Dodo Bird that took a bite out of his nose and pecked his bald head.
> Another guest made up his own version of what happened that night. Is this going to go on for weeks? And remember when it all started, and every Black Rep/or Leader immediately told the media that Zimmerman stalked Trayvon and when he found out he was black, just shot him? This is nuts, and whoops, then they found out he was Hispanic, Oh Noooo! We Thought He was White !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's nose was broken?
> 
> Anyone confirm that?
Click to expand...


  These have already been posted. As a matter of fact you participated in the thread they were posted in. Wait scratch that ! You were the fucken OP.   http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...nder-martin-s-fingernails-22.html#post7495632

http://images.christianpost.com/full/56944/george-zimmerman-broken-nose.jpg?w=262

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/erik-wemple/files/2012/12/510218023_image_1024w.jpg

  Are you really this stupid? Or is it selective memory?
What a disingenuous asshole you are.


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## BobPlumb

This thread makes an excellent point.  There are plenty of cases in which innocent blacks have been convicted of murder or rape and then exonerated years later due to DNA evidence.  If a case of racism were to be made, theses cases would make a hell of a lot more sense to use.


----------



## drivebymedia

wavingrl said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have hid behind the 5th Amendment---- unless I knew I was in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman didn't have to take the 5th Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow--threads are going 'off the tracks' in every direction.
> 
> Passed 2 polygraphs and <I am not going to type the lengthy list which supports GZ's veracity> inclined to believe that if your mind is made up--'Zimmerman lied'--nothing will change that.
Click to expand...


B37's rather limited mind was made up before she heard the evidence, as was every white Florida cracker.

Zimmerman had 6 versions of what happened: each time, adjusting his story to the evidence as it was discovered.

Zimmerman will be forced to take the stand in the civil suit.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

She doesn't think Trayvon should be accountable to human standards. Humans don't viciously attack other humans. Trayvon could not live up to that basic rule of living in a civilized society.  I'm sick and tired of Sybrina Fulton mouthing off after raising a gangster. She's a failure as a parent. In closing, Trayvon wasn't human, he was a feral savage animal.

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/07/18/trayvon-martins-mom-jury-did-see-my-son-as-human/


----------



## Katzndogz

Martin's attack on Zimmerman is quietly forgotten.  No one mentions it.


----------



## drivebymedia

Jarhead said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman never confronted Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, for starters, Martins friend who was on the phone with him at the time testified that It was Martin who confronted Zimmerman and asked the first question.
> 
> What evidence do you have that Zimmerman was the one who confronted Martin?
Click to expand...



"Why are you following me dude?"

"Here's why n*ggah"  - POW!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

drivebymedia said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman didn't have to take the 5th Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow--threads are going 'off the tracks' in every direction.
> 
> Passed 2 polygraphs and <I am not going to type the lengthy list which supports GZ's veracity> inclined to believe that if your mind is made up--'Zimmerman lied'--nothing will change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B37's rather limited mind was made up before she heard the evidence, as was every white Florida cracker.
> 
> Zimmerman had 6 versions of what happened: each time, adjusting his story to the evidence as it was discovered.
> 
> Zimmerman will be forced to take the stand in the civil suit.
Click to expand...


There won't be a civil suit. You know why? You forget the FBI ruled out in an independent investigation that George Zimmerman never racial profiled or stalked Trayvon Martin therefore not violating his civil rights.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

drivebymedia said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for starters, Martins friend who was on the phone with him at the time testified that It was Martin who confronted Zimmerman and asked the first question.
> 
> What evidence do you have that Zimmerman was the one who confronted Martin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you following me dude?"
> 
> "Here's why n*ggah"  - POW!
Click to expand...

POW indeed!


----------



## drivebymedia

jon_berzerk said:


> Crackerjaxon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that Zimmerman confronted Martin.  None.
> 
> Any statement that he did is pure conjecture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the state in making their case
> 
> never pushed the ball past
> 
> "could have"
> 
> "maybe"
> 
> "it was possible"
> 
> not very good arguments
> 
> for showing guilt beyond a reasonable doubt
Click to expand...


The evidence is clear, not disputed and beyond a reasonable doubt: Zimmerman, a white,  followed Trayvon a black for 100 yards and shot him.

An incredibly poor prosecutor allowed himself to be led by the nose by a remarkably smart defense lawyer.

Enter the Feds.


----------



## drivebymedia

Steve_McGarrett said:


> "Why are you following me dude?"
> 
> "Here's why n*ggah"  - POW!


POW indeed!






[/QUOTE]

Yes, white on black murder.


----------



## Katzndogz

Trayvon Martin was the only person that could have prevented his own death.  He should not have attacked George Zimmerman.

That's what the jury saw and that's the truth.


----------



## Katzndogz

drivebymedia said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crackerjaxon said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that Zimmerman confronted Martin.  None.
> 
> Any statement that he did is pure conjecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the state in making their case
> 
> never pushed the ball past
> 
> "could have"
> 
> "maybe"
> 
> "it was possible"
> 
> not very good arguments
> 
> for showing guilt beyond a reasonable doubt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence is clear, not disputed and beyond a reasonable doubt: Zimmerman, a white,  followed Trayvon a black for 100 yards and shot him.
> 
> An incredibly poor prosecutor allowed himself to be led by the nose by a remarkably smart defense lawyer.
> 
> Enter the Feds.
Click to expand...


The feds have no case either.  They have less of a case than state court had.


----------



## TemplarKormac

drivebymedia said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for starters, Martins friend who was on the phone with him at the time testified that It was Martin who confronted Zimmerman and asked the first question.
> 
> What evidence do you have that Zimmerman was the one who confronted Martin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you following me dude?"
> 
> "Here's why n*ggah"  - POW!
Click to expand...


----------



## drivebymedia

Steve_McGarrett said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow--threads are going 'off the tracks' in every direction.
> 
> Passed 2 polygraphs and <I am not going to type the lengthy list which supports GZ's veracity> inclined to believe that if your mind is made up--'Zimmerman lied'--nothing will change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B37's rather limited mind was made up before she heard the evidence, as was every white Florida cracker.
> 
> Zimmerman had 6 versions of what happened: each time, adjusting his story to the evidence as it was discovered.
> 
> Zimmerman will be forced to take the stand in the civil suit.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There won't be a civil suit. You know why? You forget the FBI ruled out in an independent investigation that George Zimmerman never racial profiled or stalked Trayvon Martin therefore not violating his civil rights.
Click to expand...


Oh there will be a civil suit all right. FBI opinion that Zimmerman is not a racist has nothing to do with _wrongful death._

But keep waiting for GODOT, he's bound to show up soon!


----------



## drivebymedia

Zimmerman's violation of Trayvon's civil rights is based on clear, undisputed evidence that is beyond a reasonable doubt: 

*Zimmerman, a white, followed Trayvon a black for 100 yards and shot him.*



Enter the Feds.


----------



## Yurt

drivebymedia said:


> Zimmerman's violation of Trayvons civilt rights is The evidence is clear, not disputed and beyond a reasonable doubt: Zimmerman, a white, followed Trayvon a black for 100 yards and shot him.
> 
> An incredibly poor prosecutor allowed himself to be led by the nose by a remarkably smart defense lawyer.
> 
> Enter the Feds.



is obama white?


----------



## Wake

drivebymedia said:


> Zimmerman's violation of Trayvons civilt rights is The evidence is clear, not disputed and beyond a reasonable doubt: *Zimmerman, a white, followed Trayvon a black for 100 yards and shot him.*
> An incredibly poor prosecutor allowed himself to be led by the nose by a remarkably smart defense lawyer.
> 
> Enter the Feds.



Excuse me, *no*. Just stop it, drivebymedia. If you're not going to give credence to the evidence, the testimonies, and the jury, then you have no right to be taken seriously.


----------



## Zona

drivebymedia said:


> *4 RAP FELLOW ZIMM JUROR*
> From  AP
> Last Updated: 3:40 AM, July 17, 2013
> Posted:  2:36 AM, July 17, 2013
> 
> 
> _Four of the jurors at the George Zimmerman trial distanced themselves last night from comments that another juror made in a televised interview.
> 
> They issued a joint statement disavowing the opinions expressed by Juror B37 on CNN Monday night.
> 
> The opinions of Juror B37 . . . were . . . not in any way representative of the jurors listed below, said the statement, signed with their own numbers. The death of a teenager weighed heavily on our hearts. _
> 
> 
> Four Trayvon-case jurors distance themselves from colleague?s comments - NYPOST.com


Damn.


----------



## Zona

TemplarKormac said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for starters, Martins friend who was on the phone with him at the time testified that It was Martin who confronted Zimmerman and asked the first question.
> 
> What evidence do you have that Zimmerman was the one who confronted Martin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why are you following me dude?"
> 
> "Here's why n*ggah"  - POW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wow.  using neg reps as threats again I see.  Neg me bitch.


----------



## drivebymedia

Wake said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's violation of Trayvons civilt rights is The evidence is clear, not disputed and beyond a reasonable doubt: *Zimmerman, a white, followed Trayvon a black for 100 yards and shot him.*
> An incredibly poor prosecutor allowed himself to be led by the nose by a remarkably smart defense lawyer.
> 
> Enter the Feds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, *no*. Just stop it, drivebymedia. If you're not going to give credence to the evidence, the testimonies, and the jury, then you have no right to be taken seriously.
Click to expand...


That is the ONLY undisputed evidence that counts toward civil rights violation.


----------



## drivebymedia

BTW, I hope I clarified the statement:

Zimmerman's violation of Trayvon's civil rights is based on clear, undisputed evidence that is beyond a reasonable doubt: 

*Zimmerman, a white, followed Trayvon a black for 100 yards and shot him.*



Enter the Feds.


----------



## Yurt

turn your rep on zona...or are you afraid?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Obama is giving a statement on Trayvon Martin right now. He has already doubled down on his stupid from last year.

Fox News Live Video - Fox News


----------



## ScienceRocks

So I ask you how Zimmerman got those scars on the back of his head or the broken nose? So you say trayvon had the right to shot Zimmerman on the ground as the attacker, but Zimmerman has no right to self defense.


Obama you just lost what little creditability with me you ever had. You're a piece of shit racist like Jessie Jackson...


----------



## Katzndogz

I heard it.   Why didn't he keep his mouth shut instead of saying that he was Trayvon Martin.   It was all about him, again, all about him.    Everyone is racist.  If a black man walks by do you lock your car door.  You're a racist.  If you're a woman on an elevator with a black man, do you get nervous and hold your purse a bit tighter?   You're a racist.  

At some point, the nation is going to be forced into dealing with the number of crimes randomly committed by black people, particularly black men.   Lying isn't going to help.


----------



## testarosa

Connery said:


> A desperate action after a poor move by a president who should have kept his mouth shut in the first place.



 [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]

Stupid layered on top of stupid.   Are you kidding me???   The stupid just keeps on coming.

I'm outta here.  I need an injustice break.

(CNN) - President Barack Obama said Friday that "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago" in his first live comments since the verdict last weekend in the case of Martin's shooting death last year.
Obama: ?Trayvon Martin could have been me? ? CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## kwc57

I dream of an America where the President is President to ALL Americans, not just the ones who could be his son.


----------



## Katzndogz

This whole speech was a blatant agitation to create violence.  Absolutely stark.


----------



## Katzndogz

obama big mouth just had to open it again today to remind the whole nation that's he's black and force used against black criminals is a force used against him personally.


----------



## ScienceRocks

So he doesn't care about the thousands of black men that slaughter each year each year? All that matters to him is that whitey is a little uptight of being around such????? Crime is ok but don't you dare want better. 


This guys a idiot.


----------



## Meathead

JoeB131 said:


> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.


Obviously it was not murder. Don't you tire of being wrong?

That Dee Dee thing must have been right up your alley given your proclivity for livestock, eh?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

SteadyMercury said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no criminal civil rights violation possible in a civilian on civilian crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is, that is where fed hate crimes fall. They are investigated and charged by the U.S. Department of Justices Civil Rights Division.
> 
> I'm not saying ZImmerman should be, just sayin' that is exactly what the feds are mulling over.
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment does prove one thing, you watch MSNBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comment proves you easily jump to poor conclusions. I don't watch MSNBC.
Click to expand...


Hate crimes are not civil rights violations, idiot.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sallow said:


> Good.
> 
> That way that bastard can't kill more children.



He can legally buy another gun. Or he could run them over in his car, use a knife, poison, a baseball bat...

I am sure you get the picture.


----------



## blastoff

This guy is dangerous.


----------



## Katzndogz

blastoff said:


> This guy is dangerous.



obama's speech reminded me very much of the one Tom Bradley gave which was credited with starting the Rodney King riots.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Well color me shocked.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Katzndogz said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama's speech reminded me very much of the one Tom Bradley gave which was credited with starting the Rodney King riots.
Click to expand...


He doesn't care about evidence as he only knows what his racist feeling tell him. n The guy doesn't care that 49% of all murders are mostly black on black murders. What this does is make the black thugs that do it feel like it is ok.


This is really sad.


----------



## TemplarKormac

What is more dangerous? A man with a gun defending himself? OR a President ginning up racial animosity amongst his people?

Think about it.


----------



## S.J.

"Another way of saying that is Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago," Obama said.

Read more: Obama enters Martin debate with personal remarks, questions 'stand-your-ground' | Fox News

Trayvon WAS Obama 35 years ago.  He hasn't changed much either.


----------



## ScienceRocks

So a man doesn't have a right to self defense as a thug beats on him? Is this what's he saying...


----------



## testarosa

Katzndogz said:


> obama big mouth just had to open it again today to remind the whole nation that's he's black and force used against black criminals is a force used against him personally.



I'm so mad I still can't get over it.  I'm in another thread having a full out tantrum.  lol


----------



## Freemason9

Matthew said:


> So a man doesn't have a right to self defense as a thug beats on him? Is this what's he saying...



The problem with the trial is that--in THIS case--the jury accepted the story of the killer, and assumed the victim was guilty.

You really can't twist it any other way.

That's somewhat unusual, and it's why race is suspected of being a factor.


----------



## Survivalist

Zimmerman's going to need a bigger gun next time around.

I think it would be nice if they had a telethon to raise money to get Zimmy armed with more firepower, like an AR-15, or riot 12-guage.  More importantly, he needs tactical firearms training when Obama's lookalike sons find him (likely with help from Holder).


----------



## Katzndogz

Well if there were't witnesses and evidence there would be only Zimmerman's word.  But there was.


----------



## Sunshine

> (CNN) -- President Barack Obama said Friday that "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago" in his first live comments since a Florida jury acquitted George Zimmerman last weekend in the teenager's shooting death.



Obama speaks out on Zimmerman verdict - CNN.com

Unfucking believable.  He WANTS a race war.


.


----------



## testarosa

Sunshine said:


> (CNN) -- President Barack Obama said Friday that "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago" in his first live comments since a Florida jury acquitted George Zimmerman last weekend in the teenager's shooting death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama speaks out on Zimmerman verdict - CNN.com
> 
> Unfucking believable.  He WANTS a race war.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


That's what the subject matter of my tantrum in the other thread was about.

Cause I'm not seeing much other motivation.


----------



## testarosa

I can't believe people are still talking about the "who followed who" with this going on.

Wow.


----------



## Survivalist

JoeBlam said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the classic JoeBlam pulling shit out of his ass. Lets review
> 1- I've never called you homophobic, and couldn't care less what disgusts you
> 2- I've not made on post expressing opinion on abortion
> 3- I've certainly not insulted vets, as I am one
> 
> You however were busted lying about your miliary creds, I saw it. There is nothing wrong with vets, but certainly ones like you who are compulsive liars and who's ego is so fragile they need to manufacture a past deserve to be called on it.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a useless boy living a useless life....demeaning those of us who have lived a superior life doesn't make you any less useless.  So how much is bus fare back to where you're from?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not demeaning "us' I'm demeaning you and exactly you. The angry compulsive liar who pops into threads with nothing but bullshit. I see what you are, bitter old guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same ol deal....wait until I leave and go for "last word" like a gum chewing valley grrrrrl.  Odd you won't link to what "you saw" because anybody who "saw" the little dustup I had with "Jake Starkey" knows what happened.  He claimed he was my trainer at Nha Trang yet he didn't know who did the RECONDO training (5th SFG) and claimed that the school "closed in '67.  It was finally closed in '71.  He then repeatedy claimed victory and quickly signed off between feeble insults and has stayed clear of me since.
> 
> Incidentally, there is another poster here by the name of "shintao" who is a notorious fake claiming Viet service, to the point of creating a web-site about himself complete with a photoshopped composite of ribbons and medals.  It is so poorly done you'd think he had a hand in creating the Obama birth certificate.  His tales got so bogus I started hounding him on the site he haunts.  Finally, I sent the local VFW chapter after him on 3 occasions....he would not answer the door.  He consequently got me banned for "stalking" him, tried to post here when that site was down, saw I was here, and fled.
> 
> This will be my last word on the matter; I've given weaklings like you and that cretin enough attention.
Click to expand...


Mall Ninjas need love too.  These guys were probably military rejects or  REMF's like a supply SGT from Chicago that runs his mouth here.


----------



## Uncensored2008

That fuckwad Obama is inciting race riots.


----------



## wavingrl

'Charles Barkley--Voice of Reason in Zimmerman Case?!'
Charles Barkley... the Voice of Reason on the Zimmerman Case?!? | Independent Journal Review

<The Round Mound of Rebound said that he did see &#8220;racial profiling&#8221; in the case, but added that &#8220;something happened that changed the dynamic that night.&#8221; He noted that it was &#8220;probably not a popular opinion among most people,&#8221; but &#8220;looking at the evidence&#8221; he said he agreed with the jury&#8217;s decision.

Most controversially, Barkley called out the media for not having a &#8220;pure heart&#8221; when it comes to race. &#8220;Racism is wrong in any, shape or form,&#8221; Barkley said. &#8220;A lot of black people are racist too. I think sometimes when people talk about racism, they say only white people are racist, but I think black people are too. I don&#8217;t think the media has clean hands.&#8221;
>

~~~
I heard what the POTUS said--not exceptional.
I heard what Robert Zimmerman said--is he possibly considering some sort of political future? A bit tired of him but nonetheless--sounded 'nice and good'.

Alan Colmes--thought it was intended to grasp a 'teachable moment'. To say nothing before the week concluded--that would have been unwise. 

So the POTUS said what he said. 

'Each and every child should have a good start in life'--I still believe that. Each and every child should have some regard, if not respect when others try to offer support. Considerable change is needed across the board.


----------



## ScienceRocks

We can only convict based on evidence and fact. This is the way it works...

The truth is we will never know if the young man was trying to get away or not.


----------



## dilloduck

Survivalist said:


> Zimmerman's going to need a bigger gun next time around.
> 
> I think it would be nice if they had a telethon to raise money to get Zimmy armed with more firepower, like an AR-15, or riot 12-guage.  More importantly, he needs tactical firearms training when Obama's lookalike sons find him (likely with help from Holder).



Lots of ammo too. Who says Obama isn't helping the economy ?


----------



## Cookie

Can anyone find a list of the cities where the protests are supposed to occur? One of the self-sufficiency groups to which I belong has put out a safety alert. I just want to make sure we don't travel into any of the troubled areas.


----------



## Luissa

Go to his website


----------



## JoeBlam

Survivalist said:


> Mall Ninjas need love too.  These guys were probably military rejects or  REMF's like a supply SGT from Chicago that runs his mouth here.



Starkey is a dumbass...this steady-mercury kid really hates me....don't know why, don't care.  

Hey, I got an excellent UTube video you'll appreciate on how to make wax slugs...headed to the firearms room now.  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## kwc57

Freemason9 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a man doesn't have a right to self defense as a thug beats on him? Is this what's he saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the trial is that--in THIS case--the jury accepted the story of the killer, and assumed the victim was guilty.
> 
> You really can't twist it any other way.
> 
> That's somewhat unusual, and it's why race is suspected of being a factor.
Click to expand...


Bullshit!  The evidnece supported Zimmerman's defense and the prosecution's case didn't pass the smell test.


----------



## Ame®icano

Pretty much the same cities where OWS were protesting. I wouldn't be surprised if he use the same people to protest.


----------



## Sunni Man

Luissa said:


> Go to his website


BlackRacistsforTrayvon.com   ..


----------



## Sallow

Quantum Windbag said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no criminal civil rights violation possible in a civilian on civilian crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is, that is where fed hate crimes fall. They are investigated and charged by the U.S. Department of Justices Civil Rights Division.
> 
> I'm not saying ZImmerman should be, just sayin' that is exactly what the feds are mulling over.
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment does prove one thing, you watch MSNBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comment proves you easily jump to poor conclusions. I don't watch MSNBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate crimes are not civil rights violations, idiot.
Click to expand...


Well yeah..they are.

USDOJ: Civil Rights Division: About the Criminal Section


----------



## dilloduck

Are his marches looking for support or are they hoping to provoke an incident ?


----------



## Sallow

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> That way that bastard can't kill more children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can legally buy another gun. Or he could run them over in his car, use a knife, poison, a baseball bat...
> 
> I am sure you get the picture.
Click to expand...


And yell "Self Defense" after he's done.

And have an army of peeps mindlessly shaking their heads, "yes".


----------



## JakeStarkey

Going back and reading this material three times completely underlines why you folks will never have a president again who agrees with you.

The president has his right to his opinion, just as you and me.

Unsubscribe as I will not read or reply to this nonsense.

Free speech for all, gang.


----------



## Sarah G

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is, that is where fed hate crimes fall. They are investigated and charged by the U.S. Department of Justices Civil Rights Division.
> 
> I'm not saying ZImmerman should be, just sayin' that is exactly what the feds are mulling over.
> 
> 
> Your comment proves you easily jump to poor conclusions. I don't watch MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate crimes are not civil rights violations, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yeah..they are.
> 
> USDOJ: Civil Rights Division: About the Criminal Section
Click to expand...


And these people go around calling everyone else stupid.


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Are his marches looking for support or are they hoping to provoke an incident ?



It's a  peaceful protest. Showing your colors? 
What happened to all the riots you guys predicted?


----------



## Sunni Man

dilloduck said:


> Are his marches looking for support or are they hoping to provoke an incident ?


Naw, just your regular hate whitey fest.   ..


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are his marches looking for support or are they hoping to provoke an incident ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a  peaceful protest. Showing your colors?
> What happened to all the riots you guys predicted?
Click to expand...


Be patient dear.

Showing your colors ?  What colors are those ?


----------



## Ame®icano

dilloduck said:


> Are his marches looking for support or are they hoping to provoke an incident ?



Just in case, have your gun clean and ready.


----------



## kwc57

JakeStarkey said:


> Going back and reading this material three times completely underlines why you folks will never have a president again who agrees with you.
> 
> The president has his right to his opinion, just as you and me.
> 
> Unsubscribe as I will not read or reply to this nonsense.
> 
> Free speech for all, gang.



Good.  Fuck off.


----------



## dilloduck

Ame®icano;7562866 said:
			
		

> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are his marches looking for support or are they hoping to provoke an incident ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case, have your gun clean and ready.
Click to expand...


No shit. Showing your "colors" is gang violence bullshit.


----------



## ScienceRocks

JakeStarkey said:


> Going back and reading this material three times completely underlines why you folks will never have a president again who agrees with you.
> 
> The president has his right to his opinion, just as you and me.
> 
> Unsubscribe as I will not read or reply to this nonsense.
> 
> Free speech for all, gang.



So you think a person getting his head bashed into the ground shouldn't defend themselves? So you hate a evidence based justice system????


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are his marches looking for support or are they hoping to provoke an incident ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a  peaceful protest. Showing your colors?
> What happened to all the riots you guys predicted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be patient dear.
> 
> Showing your colors ?  What colors are those ?
Click to expand...


Be patient? You guys claimed there would be riots all over. Does it usually take more than a week? I thought people usually riot right away. What are they doing?


----------



## Luissa

Ame®icano;7562866 said:
			
		

> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are his marches looking for support or are they hoping to provoke an incident ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case, have your gun clean and ready.
Click to expand...


You are a moron.


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Ame®icano;7562866 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are his marches looking for support or are they hoping to provoke an incident ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case, have your gun clean and ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit. Showing your "colors" is gang violence bullshit.
Click to expand...


Are you drinking today?


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano;7562866 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case, have your gun clean and ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit. Showing your "colors" is gang violence bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you drinking today?
Click to expand...


Have you seen the movie ???


----------



## TemplarKormac

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are his marches looking for support or are they hoping to provoke an incident ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a  peaceful protest. Showing your colors?
> What happened to all the riots you guys predicted?
Click to expand...


They happened. In LA. 
What happened to the racial tolerance you guys promised? Oh, guess that went out the window when Zimmerman was acquitted.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a  peaceful protest. Showing your colors?
> What happened to all the riots you guys predicted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient dear.
> 
> Showing your colors ?  What colors are those ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be patient? You guys claimed there would be riots all over. Does it usually take more than a week? I thought people usually riot right away. What are they doing?
Click to expand...


Such a desperate argument. The racist left is doing all they can to stir up racial tension. Nobody fell for it. What happened to all of that understanding? I thought liberals like you usually think right away. What_ are _you doing?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Luissa said:


> Ame®icano;7562866 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are his marches looking for support or are they hoping to provoke an incident ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case, have your gun clean and ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a moron.
Click to expand...


You are a troll.


----------



## Ame®icano

dilloduck said:


> Ame®icano;7562866 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are his marches looking for support or are they hoping to provoke an incident ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case, have your gun clean and ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit. Showing your "colors" is gang violence bullshit.
Click to expand...


I've seen already how it is when lefties are protesting.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano;7562866 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case, have your gun clean and ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit. Showing your "colors" is gang violence bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you drinking today?
Click to expand...


Are you thinking today?


----------



## Luissa

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit. Showing your "colors" is gang violence bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you drinking today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you thinking today?
Click to expand...


And you are not? 


The thing you don't get, is Dildo and I have known each other for awhile. We are actually friends. He will probably hit on me in response. While you are just some new hypocritical douchebag that likes to follow me around. 
So I will give you some advice, go the fuck way. Go troll another Zimmerman thread, that is all you are good at. 
Speaking of, I thought you were ignoring me?


----------



## peach174

Cookie said:


> Can anyone find a list of the cities where the protests are supposed to occur? One of the self-sufficiency groups to which I belong has put out a safety alert. I just want to make sure we don't travel into any of the troubled areas.



His web site says Federal Court Buildings Nationwide.
This is going to shut down the streets around those buildings.

I hope it does stay peaceful.
It's the way he gets them to protest, buy getting them all worked up in order to get them out there to protest. It gets them all riled up so that when they go out to protest some start something and then it leads to breaking windows and destruction of Public and private businesses.
He helps to feed the destruction, with his words.


----------



## Luissa

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient dear.
> 
> Showing your colors ?  What colors are those ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient? You guys claimed there would be riots all over. Does it usually take more than a week? I thought people usually riot right away. What are they doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a desperate argument. The racist left is doing all they can to stir up racial tension. Nobody fell for it. What happened to all of that understanding? I thought liberals like you usually think right away. What_ are _you doing?
Click to expand...


Stirring up racial tension? We weren't the ones screaming that the black people would riot. Moron. 

Nobody fell for it? We weren't the ones claiming they would riot. Go away dbag.


----------



## dilloduck

So everyone's is supporting what ? forbidding people from defending themselves ?


----------



## Luissa

Templar has no idea what is going on in the black community right now. But it is sure fun to watch him pretend.


----------



## Sunni Man

It's just the OWS 'flea' party loons who have found another cannabis fueled cause to rally around  ..


----------



## TemplarKormac

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient? You guys claimed there would be riots all over. Does it usually take more than a week? I thought people usually riot right away. What are they doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a desperate argument. The racist left is doing all they can to stir up racial tension. Nobody fell for it. What happened to all of that understanding? I thought liberals like you usually think right away. What_ are _you doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Stirring up racial tension? We weren't the ones screaming that the black people would riot. Moron.
> *
> Nobody fell for it? We weren't the ones claiming they would riot. Go away dbag.
Click to expand...


And what exactly were Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson doing this entire time? What exactly did Obama do this afternoon? Idiot.

You fell for it big time, suckered into thinking Martin was a little 12 year old angel, while Zimmerman was a murderous racist cop wannabe. Man, your gullibility is remarkable. You must think Zimmerman was a "creepy assed cracker" too.

Geez. Full grown adults acting like they've never heard the meaning of common sense before.


----------



## dilloduck

Free food and music ?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Luissa said:


> Templar has no idea what is going on in the black community right now. But it is sure fun to watch him pretend.



And you? What doth be the happenings in yonder black community, oh wise and mighty oracle?

You were the one who assumed Zimmerman's guilt before he was ever tried in the court of law. The reaction of any notable black figure tells me what's going on in the black community.

Shut the fuck up Luissa.


----------



## Uniqueviews

Before you all go out and make a mess of a city (Detroit exempt) you need to read  this.
The only race injected in the trial was by the prosecution. Read this blog and it will completely change your outlook.....
uniqueaffairs.blogspot.ca
It's the real reason Zimmerman walked (what Cory won't admit)
It's a little on the long side but well worth the read.


----------



## Ame®icano

dilloduck said:


> Free food and music ?



Throw in a free cell phone... and some skittles.


----------



## RoadVirus

oBozo will never learn. All he's doing is causing more harm then good...as usual.


----------



## dilloduck

Ame®icano;7563110 said:
			
		

> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free food and music ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw in a free cell phone... and some skittles.
Click to expand...


count me---I just gotta buy hoodie


----------



## Sunshine

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> That way that bastard can't kill more children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can legally buy another gun. Or he could run them over in his car, use a knife, poison, a baseball bat...
> 
> I am sure you get the picture.
Click to expand...


Yeah, he could do any of that. That's not the issue.  The ISSUE at the forefront here is the illegal seizure of his personal property by the government.  The 4th Amendment of the Constitution was written to prevent illegal seizure of personal property.  I am going to note that in my letter to my congressman on Monday.


----------



## ScienceRocks

> And there are very few African-American men who haven&#8217;t had the experience of walking across the street and hearing the locks click on the doors of cars. That happens to me, at least before I was a senator. There are very few African-Americans who haven&#8217;t had the experience of getting on an elevator and a woman clutching her purse nervously and holding her breath until she had a chance to get off. That happens often.



Maybe if blacks weren't *many times* more likely to steal and rob people they wouldn't be doing this? I am sorry innocent blacks have to pay for what their brothers do. 



> And you know, I don&#8217;t want to exaggerate this, but those sets of experiences inform how the African-American community interprets what happened one night in Florida. And it&#8217;s inescapable for people to bring those experiences to bear.


 
So they understand that many of their sons are violent? Somehow they're making excuses within their own minds for it.  I am just sorry you people can't realize within yourselfs that you have a problem within your own communities




> The African-American community is also knowledgeable that there is a history of racial disparities in the application of our criminal laws, everything from the death penalty to enforcement of our drug laws. And that ends up having an impact in terms of how people interpret the case.



It is also a fact that blacks cause these crimes many times more then other races? Is this not true. 



> Now, this isn&#8217;t to say that the African-American community is naive about the fact that African-American young men are disproportionately involved in the criminal justice system, that they are disproportionately both victims and perpetrators of violence. It&#8217;s not to make excuses for that fact, although black folks do interpret the reasons for that in a historical context.



Always blaming the past for the actions of today. Your young men are violent against other blacks at a mind blowing rate...5 times more deadly then whites with 93% of that against other blacks. Don't you care about your own children? 



> We understand that some of the violence that takes place in poor black neighborhoods around the country is born out of a very violent past in this country, and that the poverty and dysfunction that we see in those communities can be traced to a very difficult history.



Yep, Keep blaming the past for your problems. Why not work towards better?



> And so the fact that sometimes that&#8217;s unacknowledged adds to the frustration. And the fact that a lot of African-American boys are painted with a broad brush and the excuse is given, well, there are these statistics out there that show that African-American boys are more violent -- using that as an excuse to then see sons treated differently causes pain.



When such a large portion of your population causes such crimes why shouldn't whites paint with that broad brush? Are you arguing those statistics??? I don't hate blacks but they seriously need to look in the mirror. 



> I think the African-American community is also not naive in understanding that statistically somebody like Trayvon Martin was probably statistically more likely to be shot by a peer than he was by somebody else.



Don't attack someone. Maybe you're right as people don't trust you as a large percent of the violent crimes are cause by blacks. Zimmerman still had a right to self defense along with anyone else in that position. 



> So -- so folks understand the challenges that exist for African- American boys, but they get frustrated, I think, if they feel that there&#8217;s no context for it or -- and that context is being denied. And -- and that all contributes, I think, to a sense that if a white male teen was involved in the same kind of scenario, that, from top to bottom, both the outcome and the aftermath might have been different.



Trayvon would of had the same right to *self defense*. Jezzz...Why can't you understand this?



> Now, the question for me at least, and I think, for a lot of folks is, where do we take this? How do we learn some lessons from this and move in a positive direction? You know, I think it&#8217;s understandable that there have been demonstrations and vigils and protests, and some of that stuff is just going to have to work its way through as long as it remains nonviolent. If I see any violence, then I will remind folks that that dishonors what happened to Trayvon Martin and his family.



I wish people would think logically about this and work on ways to improve our nation.  Blacks need to start taking responsibility for their own actions. *They need to get out of the past!* They need to earn the trust of the white man as good will is the only way to heal this mess. Violence and killing whites is a way to destroy and pull this nation apart as we shouldn't have to put up with that.


----------



## testarosa

dilloduck said:


> Free food and music ?



link?


----------



## dilloduck

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free food and music ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link?
Click to expand...


It was in the form of a question as in "Free porn ?"


----------



## PredFan

I think I heard today that some guy was volunteering to buy him one.


----------



## RoadVirus

And like so many of Sharpton's "protests" in the past, no doubt riots and deaths will be included in the "100 City Protest" package.

I feel sorry for the local law enforcement of those cities.


----------



## Katzndogz

If obama has stated the black experience there is a white experience too and that is the experience of being beaten and robbed.  Both experiences are equally valid.  Just not valid to obama.


----------



## TemplarKormac

If I had a dollar for each time liberals called Zimmerman a racist....


----------



## testarosa

Here ya go.  Pick a convenient location.

Looks like no free food, music, boobs, beer or porn.   That's kind of a bummer so I'll be sitting this one out.

"Justice for Trayvon" National Day of Action Vigils in 100 Cities | National Action Network


----------



## Freemason9

Katzndogz said:


> Well if there were't witnesses and evidence there would be only Zimmerman's word.  But there was.



There was NO witness that described Zimmerman's actions prior to his altercation with Martin; no witness regarding the words exchanged; no witness regarding initial contact.

The only witness I'm aware of described Zimmerman getting his ass handed to him. Curiously, that witness did not witness the shooting.


----------



## Luissa

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a desperate argument. The racist left is doing all they can to stir up racial tension. Nobody fell for it. What happened to all of that understanding? I thought liberals like you usually think right away. What_ are _you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stirring up racial tension? We weren't the ones screaming that the black people would riot. Moron.
> *
> Nobody fell for it? We weren't the ones claiming they would riot. Go away dbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what exactly were Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson doing this entire time? What exactly did Obama do this afternoon? Idiot.
> 
> You fell for it big time, suckered into thinking Martin was a little 12 year old angel, while Zimmerman was a murderous racist cop wannabe. Man, your gullibility is remarkable. You must think Zimmerman was a "creepy assed cracker" too.
> 
> Geez. Full grown adults acting like they've never heard the meaning of common sense before.
Click to expand...


I don't like either one, but I love how people like you also think they are stirring up tension when they stand up for themselves. Was MLK Jr stirring up tension? 

Zimmerman creepy ass cracker? There ya go assuming again. You never told me what party you assumed I belonged to. 
Speaking of the Zimmerman threads.., how many posts did you report because the posters opinion differed from your's?


----------



## Luissa

RoadVirus said:


> And like so many of Sharpton's "protests" in the past, no doubt riots and deaths will be included in the "100 City Protest" package.
> 
> I feel sorry for the local law enforcement of those cities.



You have proof of that statement.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stirring up racial tension? We weren't the ones screaming that the black people would riot. Moron.
> *
> Nobody fell for it? We weren't the ones claiming they would riot. Go away dbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly were Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson doing this entire time? What exactly did Obama do this afternoon? Idiot.
> 
> You fell for it big time, suckered into thinking Martin was a little 12 year old angel, while Zimmerman was a murderous racist cop wannabe. Man, your gullibility is remarkable. You must think Zimmerman was a "creepy assed cracker" too.
> 
> Geez. Full grown adults acting like they've never heard the meaning of common sense before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like either one, but I love how people like you also think they are stirring up tension when they stand up for themselves. Was MLK Jr stirring up tension?
> 
> Zimmerman creepy ass cracker? There ya go assuming again. You never told me what party you assumed I belonged to.
> Speaking of the Zimmerman threads.., how many posts did you report because the posters opinion differed from your's?
Click to expand...


Do what?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is, that is where fed hate crimes fall. They are investigated and charged by the U.S. Department of Justices Civil Rights Division.
> 
> I'm not saying ZImmerman should be, just sayin' that is exactly what the feds are mulling over.
> 
> 
> Your comment proves you easily jump to poor conclusions. I don't watch MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate crimes are not civil rights violations, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yeah..they are.
> 
> USDOJ: Civil Rights Division: About the Criminal Section
Click to expand...



The simple fact that the civil rights division of the DoJ investigates, and prosecutes, those cases does not make them a civil rights violation. In fact, the only specific law they mention vis a vis indivduals violating civil rights is about violent crimes, not civil rights. 



> The newly enacted § 249 has three significant subsections.  Subsection  (a)(1) criminalizes violent acts (and attempts to commit violent acts  undertaken with a dangerous weapon) when those acts occur because of the  actual or perceived race, color, religion, or national origin of any  person.



Civil Rights Division Home Page


----------



## dilloduck

testarosa said:


> Here ya go.  Pick a convenient location.
> 
> Looks like no free food, music, boobs, beer or porn.   That's kind of a bummer so I'll be sitting this one out.
> 
> "Justice for Trayvon" National Day of Action Vigils in 100 Cities | National Action Network



that's horseshit. They gotta have something. how about port a pottys?

oh shit--there's one here. We just got rid of the flakey women were were throwing tampons around. oy vay


----------



## ScienceRocks

Katzndogz said:


> If obama has stated the black experience there is a white experience too and that is the experience of being beaten and robbed.  Both experiences are equally valid.  Just not valid to obama.



I'll admit that both sides have VALID reasons, but ignoring one is just going to cause problems. Blacks need to do everything in their power to get their crime rate down and maybe we whites will learn to trust.

I don't understand how they can expect us to except violent acts on our selves.  Maybe we could legalize drugs like "pot" and work on our justice system a little bit to try to be more fair...But we should be damned before we allow such violence to occur freely within our lands.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> That way that bastard can't kill more children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can legally buy another gun. Or he could run them over in his car, use a knife, poison, a baseball bat...
> 
> I am sure you get the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yell "Self Defense" after he's done.
> 
> And have an army of peeps mindlessly shaking their heads, "yes".
Click to expand...


If someone pulls a gun on him I will agree with him that it is self defense. Until you point to any post where I supported Michael Dunn in his claim of self defense all you got is your idiotic claim that everyone else is mindless.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sarah G said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate crimes are not civil rights violations, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah..they are.
> 
> USDOJ: Civil Rights Division: About the Criminal Section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And these people go around calling everyone else stupid.
Click to expand...


Only the stupid ones.

Like you.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Freemason9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if there were't witnesses and evidence there would be only Zimmerman's word.  But there was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was NO witness that described Zimmerman's actions prior to his altercation with Martin; no witness regarding the words exchanged; no witness regarding initial contact.
> 
> The only witness I'm aware of described Zimmerman getting his ass handed to him. Curiously, that witness did not witness the shooting.
Click to expand...


We don't convict people based on feelings within our justice system. Hard evidence is needed.


----------



## Luissa

TemplarKormac said:


> If I had a dollar for each time liberals called Zimmerman a racist....



Well we know he doesn't like Mexicans. 

"On Zimmerman's legal defense fund website, his lawyers admit that the page "will cast Mr. Zimmerman in a less-than-favorable light especially considering the charges he faces"

"I dont miss driving around scared to hit mexicans walkin on the side of the street, soft ass wanna be thugs messin with peoples cars when they aint around (what are you provin, that you can dent a car when no ones watchin) dont make you a man in my book. Workin 96 hours to get a decent pay check, gettin knifes pulled on you by every mexican you run into!
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/1471818



Did you say he wanted to be a lawyer? I think someone who wants to be a lawyer should have better grammar and spelling skills. 

He also called his ex a hoe on the same MySpace page. There is some class. 
He might be innocent or guilty, but the guy is still a dirt bag loser.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sunshine said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> That way that bastard can't kill more children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can legally buy another gun. Or he could run them over in his car, use a knife, poison, a baseball bat...
> 
> I am sure you get the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he could do any of that. That's not the issue.  The ISSUE at the forefront here is the illegal seizure of his personal property by the government.  The 4th Amendment of the Constitution was written to prevent illegal seizure of personal property.  I am going to note that in my letter to my congressman on Monday.
Click to expand...


I know. I was responding to the idiot that thought that denying Zimmerman a right to his legal property means he cannot defend himself.


----------



## S.J.

Freemason9 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a man doesn't have a right to self defense as a thug beats on him? Is this what's he saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the trial is that--in THIS case--the jury accepted the story of the killer, and assumed the victim was guilty.
> 
> You really can't twist it any other way.
> 
> That's somewhat unusual, and it's why race is suspected of being a factor.
Click to expand...

The problem with that is the "victim" was also the assailant.  And an FBI investigation concluded Zimmerman was not a racist.  Trayvon's remarks to his girlfriend that night, however, prove that he was.


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> So everyone's is supporting what ? forbidding people from defending themselves ?



It's more of a bigger issue. This is something that started in the black community back when Occupy started. 
This is just the beginning, I am guessing.


----------



## testarosa

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go.  Pick a convenient location.
> 
> Looks like no free food, music, boobs, beer or porn.   That's kind of a bummer so I'll be sitting this one out.
> 
> "Justice for Trayvon" National Day of Action Vigils in 100 Cities | National Action Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's horseshit. They gotta have something. how about port a pottys?
> 
> oh shit--there's one here. We just got rid of the flakey women were were throwing tampons around. oy vay
Click to expand...


These guys don't know how to throw a rally.

I didn't see the port a pottys  - but I thought that was just because of the no free beer thing.  So you're saying they've got the ONE port a potty?

Cheapass rally if you ask me.


----------



## Luissa

Sunni Man said:


> It's just the OWS 'flea' party loons who have found another cannabis fueled cause to rally around  ..



^^^^ doesn't follow occupy


----------



## Smilebong

Obama "There is a history"

No kidding?  I think we all know that there was slavery and a lot of racial abuse in this country.  

And just so you know, my best friend is black and we talk about this.

But the fact that there is a history of White Americans lording over blacks does not mean that George Zimmerman should be tried by the preisdent, Attorney General and the NAACP when he was found not guilty by a jury trial.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Quantum Windbag said:


> The simple fact that the civil rights division of the DoJ investigates, and prosecutes, those cases does not make them a civil rights violation. In fact, the only specific law they mention vis a vis indivduals violating civil rights is about violent crimes, not civil rights



FBI ? Federal Statutes

Criminal Civil Rights Violations FAQ - Lawyers.com

Your welcome, dumbass.


----------



## kwc57

Freemason9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if there were't witnesses and evidence there would be only Zimmerman's word.  But there was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was NO witness that described Zimmerman's actions prior to his altercation with Martin; no witness regarding the words exchanged; no witness regarding initial contact.
> 
> The only witness I'm aware of described Zimmerman getting his ass handed to him. Curiously, that witness did not witness the shooting.
Click to expand...


Tell us, what kind of fight marks did Trayvon have on him other than a defensive gunshot wound?  None.  Why?  Because he assaulted Zimmerman with a punch to the nose, then threw him to the ground, straddled him and pounded his head into the pavement.  That is hard evidence that Trayvon assualted Zimmerman and Zimmerman defended his life.  But you already knew that, you just don't want to accept reality.


----------



## Smilebong

At least there is one black man who has some intelligence.

Comedian Bill Cosby says the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the death of Florida teen isn't about racism.
Cosby, an outspoken voice on cultural issues, says the recent trial did not prove that Zimmerman had racist motives at any point during his confrontation with Martin. That means race shouldn't be a part of the conversation regarding the case.

Lets not go into a racial discussion unless we really have something there, he told radio hosts Domenick Nati and Nate Foutz.

Cosby also blasted the news media and said that he had stopped paying attention to high-profile court cases after the Casey Anthony murder trial because journalists were so convinced she would be found guilty and yet she was not....

Regarding the Zimmerman trial, Cosby said that he did not think the state of Florida was able to prove its case against him. I found that the prosecution did not tell the story well. And they lost, Cosby said.


Bill Cosby: Zimmerman Acquittal Not About Race


----------



## dilloduck

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go.  Pick a convenient location.
> 
> Looks like no free food, music, boobs, beer or porn.   That's kind of a bummer so I'll be sitting this one out.
> 
> "Justice for Trayvon" National Day of Action Vigils in 100 Cities | National Action Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's horseshit. They gotta have something. how about port a pottys?
> 
> oh shit--there's one here. We just got rid of the flakey women were were throwing tampons around. oy vay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These guys don't know how to throw a rally.
> 
> I didn't see the port a pottys  - but I thought that was just because of the no free beer thing.  So you're saying they've got the ONE port a potty?
> 
> Cheapass rally if you ask me.
Click to expand...


ass---port a potty
I get it


----------



## testarosa

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's horseshit. They gotta have something. how about port a pottys?
> 
> oh shit--there's one here. We just got rid of the flakey women were were throwing tampons around. oy vay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys don't know how to throw a rally.
> 
> I didn't see the port a pottys  - but I thought that was just because of the no free beer thing.  So you're saying they've got the ONE port a potty?
> 
> Cheapass rally if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ass---port a potty
> I get it
Click to expand...


I like ya because you connect dots well.

So you heading for the rally or going to sit it out? 

I guess Al isn't going to be at my designated location either.  Add that to the no beer, music, food, boob thing and I think my rally may be a bust.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

SteadyMercury said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact that the civil rights division of the DoJ investigates, and prosecutes, those cases does not make them a civil rights violation. In fact, the only specific law they mention vis a vis indivduals violating civil rights is about violent crimes, not civil rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI ? Federal Statutes
> 
> Criminal Civil Rights Violations FAQ - Lawyers.com
> 
> Your welcome, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Did you read your links? Especially the second one?

Didn't think so.


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's horseshit. They gotta have something. how about port a pottys?
> 
> oh shit--there's one here. We just got rid of the flakey women were were throwing tampons around. oy vay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys don't know how to throw a rally.
> 
> I didn't see the port a pottys  - but I thought that was just because of the no free beer thing.  So you're saying they've got the ONE port a potty?
> 
> Cheapass rally if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ass---port a potty
> I get it
Click to expand...


Liberals just shit in the grass.


----------



## dilloduck

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys don't know how to throw a rally.
> 
> I didn't see the port a pottys  - but I thought that was just because of the no free beer thing.  So you're saying they've got the ONE port a potty?
> 
> Cheapass rally if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ass---port a potty
> I get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like ya because you connect dots well.
> 
> So you heading for the rally or going to sit it out?
> 
> I guess Al isn't going to be at my designated location either.  Add that to the no beer, music, food, boob thing and I think my rally may be a bust.
Click to expand...


Honest to God's truth?  I don't trust myself to go there and keep my mouth shut. There will be a zillion crazy liberals there.


----------



## testarosa

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ass---port a potty
> I get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like ya because you connect dots well.
> 
> So you heading for the rally or going to sit it out?
> 
> I guess Al isn't going to be at my designated location either.  Add that to the no beer, music, food, boob thing and I think my rally may be a bust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honest to God's truth?  I don't trust myself to go there and keep my mouth shut. There will be a zillion crazy liberals there.
Click to expand...


I forgot about that part.

So no Al, no beer, no music, no food, no boobs, no porn and a zillion crazy libs.

WTH is this thing again?


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ass---port a potty
> I get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like ya because you connect dots well.
> 
> So you heading for the rally or going to sit it out?
> 
> I guess Al isn't going to be at my designated location either.  Add that to the no beer, music, food, boob thing and I think my rally may be a bust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honest to God's truth?  I don't trust myself to go there and keep my mouth shut. There will be a zillion crazy liberals there.
Click to expand...


I hate crowds.


----------



## Luissa

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like ya because you connect dots well.
> 
> So you heading for the rally or going to sit it out?
> 
> I guess Al isn't going to be at my designated location either.  Add that to the no beer, music, food, boob thing and I think my rally may be a bust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest to God's truth?  I don't trust myself to go there and keep my mouth shut. There will be a zillion crazy liberals there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forgot about that part.
> 
> So no Al, no beer, no music, no food, no boobs, no porn and a zillion crazy libs.
> 
> WTH is this thing again?
Click to expand...


Rioting and the killing of republicans.


----------



## Sunshine

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate crimes are not civil rights violations, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah..they are.
> 
> USDOJ: Civil Rights Division: About the Criminal Section
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact that the civil rights division of the DoJ investigates, and prosecutes, those cases does not make them a civil rights violation. In fact, the only specific law they mention vis a vis indivduals violating civil rights is about violent crimes, not civil rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newly enacted § 249 has three significant subsections.  Subsection  (a)(1) criminalizes violent acts (and attempts to commit violent acts  undertaken with a dangerous weapon) when those acts occur because of the  actual or perceived race, color, religion, or national origin of any  person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Civil Rights Division Home Page
Click to expand...


Joe McCarthy would have LOVED with this country has become.


----------



## testarosa

Luissa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honest to God's truth?  I don't trust myself to go there and keep my mouth shut. There will be a zillion crazy liberals there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about that part.
> 
> So no Al, no beer, no music, no food, no boobs, no porn and a zillion crazy libs.
> 
> WTH is this thing again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rioting and the killing of republicans.
Click to expand...


Nah... we have all the guns. ;-)


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honest to God's truth?  I don't trust myself to go there and keep my mouth shut. There will be a zillion crazy liberals there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about that part.
> 
> So no Al, no beer, no music, no food, no boobs, no porn and a zillion crazy libs.
> 
> WTH is this thing again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rioting and the killing of republicans.
Click to expand...


LOL There ain't no republicans in Austin.


----------



## Luissa

testarosa said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about that part.
> 
> So no Al, no beer, no music, no food, no boobs, no porn and a zillion crazy libs.
> 
> WTH is this thing again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rioting and the killing of republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah... we have all the guns. ;-)
Click to expand...

 Ours are illegal and untraceable.


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about that part.
> 
> So no Al, no beer, no music, no food, no boobs, no porn and a zillion crazy libs.
> 
> WTH is this thing again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rioting and the killing of republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL There ain't no republicans in Austin.
Click to expand...


Which is why it is the only decent city in Texas. 

I was in Dallas for two hours in March, that was enough for me.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Obama thinks that what happen 60 years ago is a justification for murder and robbery. This is insanity.


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rioting and the killing of republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL There ain't no republicans in Austin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why it is the only decent city in Texas.
> 
> I was in Dallas for two hours in March, that was enough for me.
Click to expand...


You dork---Dallas is a blue county too.


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL There ain't no republicans in Austin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why it is the only decent city in Texas.
> 
> I was in Dallas for two hours in March, that was enough for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dork---Dallas is a blue county too.
Click to expand...


I was at the airport. It is near farmland and republicans. Lol 

It could have been the fact I was worried I was going to have to stay the night there.


----------



## testarosa

Luissa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rioting and the killing of republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... we have all the guns. ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ours are illegal and untraceable.
Click to expand...


So are ours.

shhhhhhhh


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why it is the only decent city in Texas.
> 
> I was in Dallas for two hours in March, that was enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dork---Dallas is a blue county too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was at the airport. It is near farmland and republicans. Lol
> 
> It could have been the fact I was worried I was going to have to stay the night there.
Click to expand...


awwww you shoulda called


----------



## testarosa

I'm a little interested in this.  Betcha they have beer, music, food and boobs.

>>The Dolphins and Sharks are planning a mass protest against Al and Jesse and Stevie on Fort Lauderdale beach.

Edited for AND port a pottyS


----------



## dilloduck

testarosa said:


> I'm a little interested in this.  Betcha they have beer, music, food and boobs.
> 
> >>The Dolphins and Sharks are planning a mass protest against Al and Jesse and Stevie on Fort Lauderdale beach.



Link


----------



## Yurt

why didn't sharpton call for protests after the OJ verdict?


----------



## testarosa

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little interested in this.  Betcha they have beer, music, food and boobs.
> 
> >>The Dolphins and Sharks are planning a mass protest against Al and Jesse and Stevie on Fort Lauderdale beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link
Click to expand...


Link link link

We were talking about actual sharks and dolphins ;-)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/303811-jessie-jackson-calls-for-boycott-of-florida-9.html


----------



## Luissa

Yurt said:


> why didn't sharpton call for protests after the OJ verdict?



Huh?


----------



## dilloduck

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little interested in this.  Betcha they have beer, music, food and boobs.
> 
> >>The Dolphins and Sharks are planning a mass protest against Al and Jesse and Stevie on Fort Lauderdale beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link link link
> 
> We were talking about actual sharks and dolphins ;-)
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/303811-jessie-jackson-calls-for-boycott-of-florida-9.html
Click to expand...


I need details. I can't make an appearance in the Gunshine state without details


----------



## Cookie

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are his marches looking for support or are they hoping to provoke an incident ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a  peaceful protest. Showing your colors?
> What happened to all the riots you guys predicted?
Click to expand...


No riots? Yeah, that is because even the majority of black people looked at the evidence and said, "It was self defense."


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dork---Dallas is a blue county too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the airport. It is near farmland and republicans. Lol
> 
> It could have been the fact I was worried I was going to have to stay the night there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwww you shoulda called
Click to expand...


If I had to stay I might have. Made you buy me drink. Lol


----------



## dilloduck

Cookie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are his marches looking for support or are they hoping to provoke an incident ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a  peaceful protest. Showing your colors?
> What happened to all the riots you guys predicted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No riots? Yeah, that is because even the majority of black people looked at the evidence and said, "It was self defense."
Click to expand...


Poll ?


----------



## testarosa

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link link link
> 
> We were talking about actual sharks and dolphins ;-)
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/303811-jessie-jackson-calls-for-boycott-of-florida-9.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need details. I can't make an appearance in the Gunshine state without details
Click to expand...

Go check the thread.  Everything you want to know about the Gunshine state is there.

(Jesse boycotted the Gunshine state so the coast is clear, he wont be here and we wont have to kick his ass out)


----------



## depotoo

that's what I find appalling in this entire thing, not one word is ever mentioned about what Martin did to Zimmerman.

And it is tragic her son died as he did.  And it is tragic that Zimmerman had to feel the need to protect himself from Martin.


----------



## Cookie

Well, I did eventually find a list. The only "protest" anywhere near me isn't even in the state capitol. And there are only 98 cities on the list. They couldn't even get to 100, but of course there is still time.


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Cookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a  peaceful protest. Showing your colors?
> What happened to all the riots you guys predicted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No riots? Yeah, that is because even the majority of black people looked at the evidence and said, "It was self defense."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poll ?
Click to expand...


Yeah, I was thinking bullshit on that one too. Lol


----------



## dilloduck

Cookie said:


> Well, I did eventually find a list. The only "protest" anywhere near me isn't even in the state capitol. And there are only 98 cities on the list. They couldn't even get to 100, but of course there is still time.



I think everyone in Mississippi is already black. No need to march


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Cookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did eventually find a list. The only "protest" anywhere near me isn't even in the state capitol. And there are only 98 cities on the list. They couldn't even get to 100, but of course there is still time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone in Mississippi is already black. No need to march
Click to expand...


Then why isn't there one here?


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did eventually find a list. The only "protest" anywhere near me isn't even in the state capitol. And there are only 98 cities on the list. They couldn't even get to 100, but of course there is still time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone in Mississippi is already black. No need to march
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why isn't there one here?
Click to expand...


Because you are there--DOH !


----------



## Oldguy

So, what do y'all think he should have said?  "Trayvon Martin was a punk who got what he deserved?"

What would satisfy you?  Is there ANYTHING he could have said which you wouldn't criticize?


----------



## Yurt

zona?   

you can come out now...stop hiding...


----------



## Yurt

Yurt said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's violation of Trayvons civilt rights is The evidence is clear, not disputed and beyond a reasonable doubt: Zimmerman, a white, followed Trayvon a black for 100 yards and shot him.
> 
> An incredibly poor prosecutor allowed himself to be led by the nose by a remarkably smart defense lawyer.
> 
> Enter the Feds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is obama white?
Click to expand...


no surprise trollby can't answer this


----------



## testarosa

Why is everyone so excited about their designated rally?

Didn't you get the no food, no music, no port a potty et al memo?  

If anyone that didn't get the memo shows up they're going to take one look, no boobs and beer and go home.

I'm calling a bust for this cheapass rally thing.


----------



## dilloduck

testarosa said:


> Why is everyone so excited about their designated rally?
> 
> Didn't you get the no food, no music, no port a potty et al memo?
> 
> If anyone that didn't get the memo shows up they're going to take one look, no boobs and beer and go home.
> 
> I'm calling a bust for this cheapass rally thing.



No luv for Trayvon ?  That's so cold.


----------



## testarosa

dilloduck said:


> Cookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did eventually find a list. The only "protest" anywhere near me isn't even in the state capitol. And there are only 98 cities on the list. They couldn't even get to 100, but of course there is still time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone in Mississippi is already black. No need to march
Click to expand...


I just choked myself on iced tea and almost had to have a Heimlich.


----------



## dilloduck

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did eventually find a list. The only "protest" anywhere near me isn't even in the state capitol. And there are only 98 cities on the list. They couldn't even get to 100, but of course there is still time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone in Mississippi is already black. No need to march
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just choked myself on iced tea and almost had to have a Heimlich.
Click to expand...


I can send out the USMB ambulance if need be. Not sure who's on call today tho


----------



## testarosa

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone so excited about their designated rally?
> 
> Didn't you get the no food, no music, no port a potty et al memo?
> 
> If anyone that didn't get the memo shows up they're going to take one look, no boobs and beer and go home.
> 
> I'm calling a bust for this cheapass rally thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No luv for Trayvon ?  That's so cold.
Click to expand...


Oh that's what this is all about.

I thought there was a trial and the other guy was found not guilty and that whole incident was over.

My bad.


----------



## Smilebong

Oldguy said:


> So, what do y'all think he should have said?  "Trayvon Martin was a punk who got what he deserved?"
> 
> What would satisfy you?  Is there ANYTHING he could have said which you wouldn't criticize?



Yes.

If he would have said:

"This case is closed. The Jury found Mr. Zimmerman not guilty.   Have a nice weekend. Now let's talk about something or lasting value, like repealing Obamacare!"


----------



## dilloduck

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone so excited about their designated rally?
> 
> Didn't you get the no food, no music, no port a potty et al memo?
> 
> If anyone that didn't get the memo shows up they're going to take one look, no boobs and beer and go home.
> 
> I'm calling a bust for this cheapass rally thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No luv for Trayvon ?  That's so cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh that's what this is all about.
> 
> I thought there was a trial and the other guy was found not guilty and that whole incident was over.
> 
> My bad.
Click to expand...


You can still provide boobs and beer even tho you're confused.


----------



## testarosa

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> No luv for Trayvon ?  That's so cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's what this is all about.
> 
> I thought there was a trial and the other guy was found not guilty and that whole incident was over.
> 
> My bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can still provide boobs and beer even tho you're confused.
Click to expand...


Not my stupid pointless rally.

Let the zillion libs do it.


----------



## dilloduck

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's what this is all about.
> 
> I thought there was a trial and the other guy was found not guilty and that whole incident was over.
> 
> My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can still provide boobs and beer even tho you're confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my stupid pointless rally.
> 
> Let the zillion libs do it.
Click to expand...


lack of toilet facilities always scares off the women


----------



## testarosa

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can still provide boobs and beer even tho you're confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my stupid pointless rally.
> 
> Let the zillion libs do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lack of toilet facilities always scares off the women
Click to expand...


True dat baby

Facilities are a must have.


----------



## dilloduck

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my stupid pointless rally.
> 
> Let the zillion libs do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lack of toilet facilities always scares off the women
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True dat baby
> 
> Facilities are a must have.
Click to expand...


I hope AL ordered em. Blue smelly water is important. And urinal cakes--gotta have em


----------



## ScienceRocks

Don't attack people 
Choose a better path in life 
Evidence was looked at and Zimmerman's was found not guilty.


----------



## wavingrl

Smilebong said:


> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do y'all think he should have said?  "Trayvon Martin was a punk who got what he deserved?"
> 
> What would satisfy you?  Is there ANYTHING he could have said which you wouldn't criticize?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If he would have said:
> 
> *"This case is closed. The Jury found Mr. Zimmerman not guilty.   Have a nice weekend. *Now let's talk about something or lasting value, like repealing Obamacare!"
Click to expand...


I expected him to speak of Trayvon and his family, historical perspective of racism--also expected and there are those who should perhaps take a moment or two to reflect--some affirmation for those who 'try' --on occasion are told --'You can never understand--no further assistance from you is needed, things like that...' that would have been 'inclusive'.

This --'We must continue the investigation' that bothers me. and 'had Trayvon been white this matter would have been resolved differently'---had Trayvon been Hispanic/white --what then. Silly me--diversity. No--we are back to 'another time'--cannot specify how far back we may have traveled. Yes--we have a long way to go. Quite some time ago I began to realize my 'worth' in the grand scheme. Being judged for the color of your skin--that happens to many.


----------



## Katzndogz

The worst thing he did, or could have done, was address some "black  experience" of profiling without addressing the white experience of being profiled as an easy victim by a black assailant.


----------



## Jackson

I would say that Obama is a horses ass but I wouldn't want to insult horses.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Make this shit stop. No more posts about this crap.


----------



## J.E.D

Fuck off, asshole.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama needs to resign


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Why was Obama such a bad father and role model for Travyon?


----------



## Smilebong

R.C. Christian said:


> Make this shit stop. No more posts about this crap.



You gotta squeeze your eyes shut and click your heels together three times.


----------



## Steelplate

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama needs to resign



Bullwinkle: Heeeeey Rocky! Obama needs to resign!

Rocky: Again!?


----------



## hortysir

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it was tainted, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a juror who had her mind made up from the beginning.  She obviously lied to get on the jury, they did ask her questions about whether she already had an opinion.  Remember the knock knock joke by one of the biggest jokes in the courtroom?
> 
> Don't attempt to retry the case, there is nothing anyone can do but they can make his life miserable.  Sort of like OJ.  Zimmerman won't get a moment's peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That same atty appeared in a really nasty photo with his daughters.
> 
> That trial was decided long before the jury was empaneled.
> 
> I've said from the beginning that GZ's life is over and he brought it on himself. He's just a low life skinhead and his day will come.
Click to expand...


First it was "got away with murder"

Now he's a Skinhead?


You're off your rocker


----------



## Jackson

I think we should do an experiment.  Have the president put on a hoodie and walk through a gated community at night in the rain with skittles and tea.  Be sure and put the hoodie up and see if a NW man follows him.  Let's see what happens.

No SS allowed.

He says that could have been him.  I want to see what would happen when he assaults the NW guy.  I bet Al Sharpton and J. Jackson come out from the bushes and yell "I saw it all!  The white guy assaulted the president!" Eric Holder would be there screaming "ME TOO!  Civil Rights Case!


----------



## ScienceRocks

So he wants to be a thug that goes around beating people up.


----------



## wavingrl

Jackson said:


> I would say that Obama is a horses ass but I wouldn't want to insult horses.



I have been advised to acquire perspective--on many days I can. Today I really wanted to hear--'The matter has been adjudicated.'

A 'tipline'--after the FBI investigated--I cannot think they weren't thorough. Go door to door, find anyone who has ever known George Zimmerman and really 'find out' what kind of person he is. To think of this happening to me--it is just more than I can stand. 

I posted a link from Charles Barkley--he said a few things that made sense.

Fine--again--talk about the inequities and this time really listen. All I will do is what I have been doing--be respectful of others, cope with life's inequities as best I can and support those who share my ideas.


----------



## Meister

drivebymedia said:


> BTW, I hope I clarified the statement:
> 
> Zimmerman's violation of Trayvon's civil rights is based on clear, undisputed evidence that is beyond a reasonable doubt:
> 
> *Zimmerman, a white, followed Trayvon a black for 100 yards and shot him.*
> 
> 
> 
> Enter the Feds.



Zimmerman is white, huh?  This is just another lie from drivebymedia.
It just goes to show that this clown doesn't know squat about this trial.
No wonder he's getting his ass handed to him post after post. 


drivebymedia's day job:


----------



## Stephanie

Another Cindy Sheehan, milk her childs death for all it's worth..these people are disgusting


----------



## R.D.

J.E.D said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that people are upset over the verdict. I believe that Zimmerman is guilty of at least negligent homicide. But that's not the way it worked out. He was tried by a jury of his peers. According to the law he is innocent of the charges brought against him. The system worked.
> 
> Instead of protesting the verdict, protest the Stand Your Ground law that inflated Zimmerman's ego enough that he thought he was the sheriff of the neighborhood. Without that law, he may not have been walking around trying to be a tough guy; he may not have put himself in a situation where he thought he had to shoot a teenager in order to save his own ass from a situation that he got himself into.
> 
> Protesting the verdict will not bring Trayvon back. Prosecuting him for violating Trayvon's civil rights will not bring Trayvon back. But raising awareness of these laws may get people to push back against state legislatures that allow ALEC to write their laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand your ground had nothing to do with it dumbass. Zimmerman had every right to question Martin and projecting your idiotic theory on Zimmerman is just plain stupid.
> 
> You guys will lose. Freedom, the NRA, and the 2nd Amendment will bitch slap you stupid gun grabbers yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Zimmerman had no right to question Trayvon. Zimmerman is not a cop and had no business playing one.
Click to expand...


He didn't speak to TM until spoken  to  first.  Then, pow the attack on George began


----------



## SteadyMercury

Quantum Windbag said:


> Did you read your links? Especially the second one?
> 
> Didn't think so.


I do, and it has been proven that there are criminal civil rights prosecutions.  The U.S. is attempting to build criminal civil rights case against Zimmerman.

You're welcome, dumbass.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Grampa Murked U said:


> No one will care in a month.
> 
> Get over it.





R.D. said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand your ground had nothing to do with it dumbass. Zimmerman had every right to question Martin and projecting your idiotic theory on Zimmerman is just plain stupid.
> 
> You guys will lose. Freedom, the NRA, and the 2nd Amendment will bitch slap you stupid gun grabbers yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Zimmerman had no right to question Trayvon. Zimmerman is not a cop and had no business playing one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't speak to TM until spoken  to  first.  Then, pow the attack on George began
Click to expand...


Jed has his own version of events dont disturb his dream


----------



## legaleagle_45

Oldguy said:


> So, what do y'all think he should have said?  "Trayvon Martin was a punk who got what he deserved?"
> 
> What would satisfy you?  Is there ANYTHING he could have said which you wouldn't criticize?



Yep... how is this:



> That Trayvon Martin is no longer with us is a trajedy but we must abide and respect the verdict of the jury and move forward to make changes in our laws and system so that this will never occur again...
> 
> Plus, on Saturday we should all line up and give Al Sharpton an atomic wedgie.


----------



## skookerasbil

I am still amazed Zman only fired one shot = stupid.

In any case......lets remember now that the case is quite over and...........


----------



## Quantum Windbag

SteadyMercury said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read your links? Especially the second one?
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> I do, and it has been proven that there are criminal civil rights prosecutions.  The U.S. is attempting to build criminal civil rights case against Zimmerman.
> 
> You're welcome, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Yes, and if you had actually read your second link you would have seen that many "criminal civil rights violations" are actually civil cases filed by private actors. Then you have "civil rights violations under color of authority," which are actually government agents violating civil rights, and criminal acts, which include assault and arson, that are brought by the Civil Rights Division of the Department of Justice. They are not, however, charging non government agents with violating civil rights, they are charging them with federal crimes. 

If you want more evidence consider the fact that the DoJ Organized Crime division routinely prosecutes people who get charged with possession of drugs even when the government admits up front that they are not involved in organized crime.


----------



## skookerasbil

And how about this race baiting goofball president of our today? You cant make this shit up......he'll forever be remembered for his painting in the white house years from now......wearing a hoodie!!!

Race baiting asshole.......now we know for sure he was born in Kenya!!!


----------



## Jackson

legaleagle_45 said:


> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do y'all think he should have said?  "Trayvon Martin was a punk who got what he deserved?"
> 
> What would satisfy you?  Is there ANYTHING he could have said which you wouldn't criticize?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... how is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Trayvon Martin is no longer with us is a trajedy but we must abide and respect the verdict of the jury and move forward to make changes in our laws and system so that this will never occur again...
> 
> Plus, on Saturday we should all line up and give Al Sharpton an atomic wedgie.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes!! on the atomic wedgie!  (the rest was good, too)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

drivebymedia said:


> Zimmerman's violation of Trayvon's civil rights is based on clear, undisputed evidence that is beyond a reasonable doubt:
> 
> *Zimmerman, a white, followed Trayvon a black for 100 yards and shot him.*
> 
> 
> 
> Enter the Feds.



OMG! 

The Hispanic Democrat shot a black thug.


----------



## skookerasbil

drivebymedia said:


> Zimmerman's violation of Trayvon's civil rights is based on clear, undisputed evidence that is beyond a reasonable doubt:
> 
> *Zimmerman, a white, followed Trayvon a black for 100 yards and shot him.*
> 
> 
> 
> Enter the Feds.










Im still laughing..........


----------



## LoneLaugher

Are you nutters expecting race riots again this weekend? Have you set up barricades again? All locked and loaded?


----------



## Sarah G

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah..they are.
> 
> USDOJ: Civil Rights Division: About the Criminal Section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these people go around calling everyone else stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the stupid ones.
> 
> Like you.
Click to expand...


Did you even read Sallow's response?  Stupid.

See how easy that is?  Much easier to sit around calling people stupid but when you get something so wrong, you lose credibility.  Go learn something.

Pathetic.


----------



## skookerasbil

TemplarKormac said:


> Obama is giving a statement on Trayvon Martin right now. He has already doubled down on his stupid from last year.
> 
> Fox News Live Video - Fox News





Hey....we've known this goofball was a racist since he wanted to throw Sgt Crowley onto the plantation for 6 years back in the summer of 2009. None of this shit should surprise anybody.


----------



## skookerasbil

LoneLaugher said:


> Are you nutters e pecking race riots again this weekend? Have you set up barricades again? All locked and loaded?




indeed I am s0n....indeed I am. Actually wouldn't mind of some of this shit wandered into my neighborhood........FTMFW.

Unlike Zman though, my rounds take fucking heads clean off!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## skookerasbil

Notice the far left k00ks stay clear of this thread!!!!


----------



## dilloduck

LoneLaugher said:


> Are you nutters e pecking race riots again this weekend? Have you set up barricades again? All locked and loaded?



They're hanging out at the Capitol with their liberal buddies. I guess they're trying to say something ?


----------



## The T

Oldguy said:


> So, what do y'all think he should have said? "Trayvon Martin was a punk who got what he deserved?"
> 
> What would satisfy you? Is there ANYTHING he could have said which you wouldn't criticize?


How about calling for cooler heads to prevail and under LAW (which he could give a shit about) spoke loudly.

The man is fanning the flames of racist division _period._

It's who he is. He brings dishonor to the office. His words scream for criticism.


----------



## Unkotare

JoeBlam said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the classic JoeBlam pulling shit out of his ass. Lets review
> 1- I've never called you homophobic, and couldn't care less what disgusts you
> 2- I've not made on post expressing opinion on abortion
> 3- I've certainly not insulted vets, as I am one
> 
> You however were busted lying about your miliary creds, I saw it. There is nothing wrong with vets, but certainly ones like you who are compulsive liars and who's ego is so fragile they need to manufacture a past deserve to be called on it.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're a useless boy living a useless life....demeaning those of us who have lived a superior life doesn't make you any less useless.  So how much is bus fare back to where you're from?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not demeaning "us' I'm demeaning you and exactly you. The angry compulsive liar who pops into threads with nothing but bullshit. I see what you are, bitter old guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same ol deal....wait until I leave and go for "last word" like a gum chewing valley grrrrrl.  Odd you won't link to what "you saw" because anybody who "saw" the little dustup I had with "Jake Starkey" knows what happened.  .
Click to expand...




JakeFakey is mentally impaired, but you are just a ridiculous old a-hole. Too bad. You'd catch more flies with honey than transparent bluster and tales of eye-pokes and kitty-kat stances.

Well, I guess you're too old to change your ways now.


----------



## Unkotare

skookerasbil said:


> Race baiting asshole.......now we know for sure he was born in Kenya!!!





???


What's the connection?


----------



## skookerasbil

yuk.....yuk.....yuk.......

talk about a waste of time.........


----------



## Wry Catcher

Page one, a classic circle jerk of racists blaming Obama.  Each of them can deny it, but their written words belie them.  

The only germane fact is this:  A white 29 year old man (cream puff) armed with a gun stalked a 17 year old for no reason other than the color of the minors skin and the clothing he wore.  Some how mutual combat commenced and the adult shot and killed the minor.


----------



## skookerasbil

Unkotare said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race baiting asshole.......now we know for sure he was born in Kenya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> What's the connection?
Click to expand...




stick to posting on People.com sweetie........


----------



## skookerasbil

Wry Catcher said:


> Page one, a classic circle jerk of racists blaming Obama.  Each of them can deny it, but their written words belie them.
> 
> The only germane fact is this:  A white 29 year old man (cream puff) armed with a gun stalked a 17 year old for no reason other than the color of the minors skin and the clothing he wore.  Some how mutual combat commenced and the adult shot and killed the minor.




the lament only of the PC whores.......and anyway, the trial is over and nobody cares...........

Perhaps you missed the headline last Friday night........


----------



## drivebymedia

Meister said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I hope I clarified the statement:
> 
> Zimmerman's violation of Trayvon's civil rights is based on clear, undisputed evidence that is beyond a reasonable doubt:
> 
> *Zimmerman, a white, followed Trayvon a black for 100 yards and shot him.*
> 
> 
> 
> Enter the Feds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman is white, huh?  This is just another lie from drivebymedia.
> It just goes to show that this clown doesn't know squat about this trial.
> No wonder he's getting his ass handed to him post after post.
Click to expand...


You need to learn how to quote posters sonny.
Oh, and I'm a  impressed that we can piss off the tea party Taliban so easily!


----------



## Caroljo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. Hell,I'm only 48 and what I've seen happen to America in the last twenty years scares the crap out of me. And it's only getting worse.
> When obama got elected the first time I was somewhat surprised and figured...all right lets give the guy a chance.
> When he was elected the second time I knew we were in trouble.
> The guy is a disaster and the fact that over half of Americans actually thought it a good idea to put him in office again......???
> Yeah..some shits going to have to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing will change without a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right about that. Unfortunately the two choices we now have ain't going to cut it.
> And we dont have enough people who actually pay attention to whats happening in America.
> All they care about is reality TV and whats on ET tonight.
Click to expand...


I saw interviews on the street before and there's young people that don't even know who our Vice President is!  Who doesn't know biden????? But yet they voted for Obama.....because they were told to!


----------



## ScienceRocks

Wry Catcher said:


> Page one, a classic circle jerk of racists blaming Obama.  Each of them can deny it, but their written words belie them.
> 
> The only germane fact is this:  A white 29 year old man (cream puff) armed with a gun stalked a 17 year old for no reason other than the color of the minors skin and the clothing he wore.  Some how mutual combat commenced and the adult shot and killed the minor.



You're a idiot 

Zimmerman is a Hispanic that had every right to have a gun. The thug attacked him.

Go fuck off and go walk into the ghetto.


----------



## drivebymedia

Obama's vow to continue the investigation into Trayvon's murder must be sweet music to the teaparty Taliban...


----------



## Meister

drivebymedia said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I hope I clarified the statement:
> 
> Zimmerman's violation of Trayvon's civil rights is based on clear, undisputed evidence that is beyond a reasonable doubt:
> 
> *Zimmerman, a white, followed Trayvon a black for 100 yards and shot him.*
> 
> 
> 
> Enter the Feds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman is white, huh?  This is just another lie from drivebymedia.
> It just goes to show that this clown doesn't know squat about this trial.
> No wonder he's getting his ass handed to him post after post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to learn how to quote posters sonny.
> Oh, and I'm a  impressed that we can piss off the tea party Taliban so easily!
Click to expand...

WTF??
You:  "*Zimmerman,* *a white,* followed..........."
Just where was the misquote?  Please point it out for all to read.


I think people are just calling you on your continuous lies, DM....seriously.


----------



## Meister

drivebymedia said:


> Obama's vow to continue the investigation into Trayvon's murder must be sweet music to the teaparty Taliban...



He knows it's not going to go anywhere, he has the FBI investigation on this already.
He just has to appease his base like he's doing something (anything), but at the end of the day, nothing will be done.


----------



## R.C. Christian

"Tell I said have a coke and a smile and shut the fuck up" --Eddie Murphy


----------



## S.J.

Wry Catcher said:


> Page one, a classic circle jerk of racists blaming Obama.  Each of them can deny it, but their written words belie them.
> 
> The only germane fact is this:  A white 29 year old man (cream puff) armed with a gun stalked a 17 year old for no reason other than the color of the minors skin and the clothing he wore.  Some how mutual combat commenced and the adult shot and killed the minor.


A dumb 17 year old thug picked a fight with a man with a gun.


----------



## Rozman

I am very interested in seeing the turnout for the Al Sharpton
protest/rallies...


----------



## LoneLaugher

Matthew said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page one, a classic circle jerk of racists blaming Obama.  Each of them can deny it, but their written words belie them.
> 
> The only germane fact is this:  A white 29 year old man (cream puff) armed with a gun stalked a 17 year old for no reason other than the color of the minors skin and the clothing he wore.  Some how mutual combat commenced and the adult shot and killed the minor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a idiot
> 
> Zimmerman is a Hispanic that had every right to have a gun. The thug attacked him.
> 
> Go fuck off and go walk into the ghetto.
Click to expand...


an

The term is "an" idiot. Why didn't you pay attention in second grade?

who

"who" had every right to have a gun. That was third grade.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Meister said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's vow to continue the investigation into Trayvon's murder must be sweet music to the teaparty Taliban...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He knows it's not going to go anywhere, he has the FBI investigation on this already.
> He just has to appease his base like he's doing something (anything), but at the end of the day, nothing will be done.
Click to expand...


In regards to prosecution, Obama has no options. In regards to harassment, Obama has violated GZ's 2nd amendment rights by keeping his gun confiscated and he is putting GZ's life in more peril by inflaming people against him. I don't know if there's any precedent for this from the highest office in the land.


----------



## Old Rocks

Matthew said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page one, a classic circle jerk of racists blaming Obama.  Each of them can deny it, but their written words belie them.
> 
> The only germane fact is this:  A white 29 year old man (cream puff) armed with a gun stalked a 17 year old for no reason other than the color of the minors skin and the clothing he wore.  Some how mutual combat commenced and the adult shot and killed the minor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a idiot
> 
> Zimmerman is a Hispanic that had every right to have a gun. The thug attacked him.
> 
> Go fuck off and go walk into the ghetto.
Click to expand...


Mathew, that gated community was not a ghetto. And the kid was not doing anything wrong at all. Zimmermann had a record of calling the cops on people of color he saw in that community, even though they had the right to be there. 

As for what happened between Zimmermann and Martin, we have only Zimmermann's story, the kid is dead. Zimmermann may have started the fight. And he was told to stay in his vehicle. 

From the kid's point of view, he was being stalked by an older man for no reason that he could see. 

Simple facts, had Zimmermann not been packing, this would not have happened. Had he not got out of his vehicle, this would not have happened. The kid had a can of tea, and a small package of candy. Zimmermann had a gun. 

You have no right to call the kid a thug. From what I see of his past, he was no worse than most of the kids I knew in my youth. And the police arrived on the scene in minutes after the shooting. Zimmermann could have waited as he was told to do. He did not, a young man is dead, and that cannot be changed.


----------



## CrazedScotsman

I think we all know why Obama said what he did last year. He and those on the left can't use crazy people who shoot up schools or theaters to take guns away from law abbiding citizens. What crazy people and criminals do is reinforce that guns are needed by law abbiding citizens to protect themselves. But, if you get a law abbiding citizen, like George Zimmerman, convicted of Second Degree Murder or Manslaughter for defending himself, then you have a start to pass legislation to get guns out of the hands of the people.

Now, since a jury found George Zimmerman Not Guilty and he knows that the DOJ won't be able to bring charges against George Zimmerman for violating Trayvon Martins Civil Rights plus he knows that the Martins don't have a case to bring about a Wrongful Death Civil Suit, he needs to find another way. So, Obama is hoping that by stirring the pot about how Blacks are second class citizens or whatever, they Blacks will cause as much destruction as they can. Obama wants Blacks to go after Whites too, and when Whites defend themselves, Obama can scream "Injustice" and "Gun Violence" to sway the American people to allow him to go after our guns.

Conspiracy Theory? Yeah, it is, but it sure does sound good and is very plausible.


----------



## Old Rocks

None of us have any idea of what happened. We have only Zimmermann's story, which is obviously self serving. 

A 29 year old man was told to stay in his vehicle, but got out and confronted a 17 year old. The teen had a can of tea and a pack of Skittles. The 29 year old had a gun. A fight ensued, and the kid is dead. The 29 year old had been told to stay in his car by the police, and the police were on the scene minutes after the fatal shot was fired. There was never any reason for Zimmermann to force the confrontation.


----------



## skookerasbil

Old Rocks said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page one, a classic circle jerk of racists blaming Obama.  Each of them can deny it, but their written words belie them.
> 
> The only germane fact is this:  A white 29 year old man (cream puff) armed with a gun stalked a 17 year old for no reason other than the color of the minors skin and the clothing he wore.  Some how mutual combat commenced and the adult shot and killed the minor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a idiot
> 
> Zimmerman is a Hispanic that had every right to have a gun. The thug attacked him.
> 
> Go fuck off and go walk into the ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mathew, that gated community was not a ghetto. And the kid was not doing anything wrong at all. Zimmermann had a record of calling the cops on people of color he saw in that community, even though they had the right to be there.
> 
> As for what happened between Zimmermann and Martin, we have only Zimmermann's story, the kid is dead. Zimmermann may have started the fight. And he was told to stay in his vehicle.
> 
> From the kid's point of view, he was being stalked by an older man for no reason that he could see.
> 
> Simple facts, had Zimmermann not been packing, this would not have happened. Had he not got out of his vehicle, this would not have happened. The kid had a can of tea, and a small package of candy. Zimmermann had a gun.
> 
> You have no right to call the kid a thug. From what I see of his past, he was no worse than most of the kids I knew in my youth. And the police arrived on the scene in minutes after the shooting. Zimmermann could have waited as he was told to do. He did not, a young man is dead, and that cannot be changed.
Click to expand...



Yeah Ray....but all of your speculation is nothing but speculation. You don't know the kid was not a thug. You don't know that if Zman had a bat instead of a gun, it might have still happened. What.,.......do thugs avoid Skittels and iced tea?

Some people want to look at this as if the law is some kind of makey-uppey thing. The law is the law.......one might not like it, but it is what it is. The only circumstances that really matter is that the kid was using lethal force on Zman. The law is, if that is happening, you can use deadly force to defend yourself. Case closed.......because its the law. You cant just pick the laws you like and ignore the laws you don't like. That's why all of this debate is so silly. Plus, we know with 100% certainty that race had nothing to do with this tragedy. ( unless you are ruled by your emotions)


----------



## ScienceRocks

Really [MENTION=13758]Old Rocks[/MENTION],

Do you even think about things? Take a look at these photo's.
1. Is of the broken nose and scars on Zimmerman
2. Is the real Trayvon 

There's nothing illegal about calling the police, walking down the street or carrying a gun. Why shouldn't he of been packing in a legal sense?

I don't know how you can make sense one moment and so wrong the next. 


Be sure to enlarge the photo's...
The second one on the right shows Pot, Guns and middle fingers.


----------



## S.J.

Old Rocks said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page one, a classic circle jerk of racists blaming Obama.  Each of them can deny it, but their written words belie them.
> 
> The only germane fact is this:  A white 29 year old man (cream puff) armed with a gun stalked a 17 year old for no reason other than the color of the minors skin and the clothing he wore.  Some how mutual combat commenced and the adult shot and killed the minor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a idiot
> 
> Zimmerman is a Hispanic that had every right to have a gun. The thug attacked him.
> 
> Go fuck off and go walk into the ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mathew, that gated community was not a ghetto. And the kid was not doing anything wrong at all. Zimmermann had a record of calling the cops on people of color he saw in that community, even though they had the right to be there.
> 
> As for what happened between Zimmermann and Martin, we have only Zimmermann's story, the kid is dead. Zimmermann may have started the fight. And he was told to stay in his vehicle.
> 
> From the kid's point of view, he was being stalked by an older man for no reason that he could see.
> 
> Simple facts, had Zimmermann not been packing, this would not have happened. Had he not got out of his vehicle, this would not have happened. The kid had a can of tea, and a small package of candy. Zimmermann had a gun.
> 
> You have no right to call the kid a thug. From what I see of his past, he was no worse than most of the kids I knew in my youth. And the police arrived on the scene in minutes after the shooting. Zimmermann could have waited as he was told to do. He did not, a young man is dead, and that cannot be changed.
Click to expand...

It wouldn't have happened if Trayvon had not gone back and punched Zimmerman in the face either.


----------



## blackhawk

The far left concept of guilty till proven innocent never ceases to amaze me if you don't like the defendant convict them and let the facts be dam. Even though I think it would be poetic justice if some of you who preach this were on the receiving end of it I would still never wish it on you I would want you to get a fair trial based on the facts not emotion.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Look at the last post on page 4# to see what happened to Zimmerman and to see Trayvon for what he was.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

blackhawk said:


> The far left concept of guilty till proven innocent never ceases to amaze me if you don't like the defendant convict them and let the facts be dam. Even though I think it would be poetic justice if some of you who preach this were on the receiving end of it I would still never wish it on you I would want you to get a fair trial based on the facts not emotion.



The far left? This is a third of the country sitting on our faces and asking us how it tastes.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Old Rocks said:


> None of us have any idea of what happened. We have only Zimmermann's story, which is obviously self serving.
> 
> A 29 year old man was told to stay in his vehicle, but got out and confronted a 17 year old. The teen had a can of tea and a pack of Skittles. The 29 year old had a gun. A fight ensued, and the kid is dead. The 29 year old had been told to stay in his car by the police, and the police were on the scene minutes after the fatal shot was fired. There was never any reason for Zimmermann to force the confrontation.



He didn't force it, TM hit him. 
No evidence he hit TM.


----------



## blackhawk

TheGreatGatsby said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far left concept of guilty till proven innocent never ceases to amaze me if you don't like the defendant convict them and let the facts be dam. Even though I think it would be poetic justice if some of you who preach this were on the receiving end of it I would still never wish it on you I would want you to get a fair trial based on the facts not emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The far left? This is a third of the country sitting on our faces and asking us how it tastes.
Click to expand...


I don't like to paint people with a broad brush we will get a good idea about how big this group is with so called 100 city rallies this weekend it will be interesting to see how many cities have them and how big the crowds are.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sarah G said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> And these people go around calling everyone else stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the stupid ones.
> 
> Like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read Sallow's response?  Stupid.
> 
> See how easy that is?  Much easier to sit around calling people stupid but when you get something so wrong, you lose credibility.  Go learn something.
> 
> Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Not only did I read it, I used it to explain to him why I was correct.


----------



## Pop23

Those defending TM, if you were having your head slammed into the concrete by another person would you?

A. Allow the individual to keep slamming your head into the concrete

Or

B. Pull the gun you have and shoot the person slamming your head into the concrete.


----------



## skookerasbil

Pop23 said:


> Those defending TM, if you were having your head slammed into the concrete by another person would you?
> 
> A. Allow the individual to keep slamming your head into the concrete
> 
> Or
> 
> B. Pull the gun you have and shoot the person slamming your head into the concrete.




The liberal thinks it would have been more appropriate for Zman to call for a timeout during the fight!!!! Most of these people haave lived in a bubble their whole lives so what do you expect? They're fucked if fate puts them in a situation where they need to respond to save their own asses.


----------



## skookerasbil

Far left guys and blacks will always support the black guy no matter what the facts are *EVERY FUCKING TIME!!!*.....as certain as death and taxes


----------



## skookerasbil

Lets do a quick reality check now.......


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## S.J.

skookerasbil said:


>


Like those people give a shit about Trayvon.


----------



## Unkotare

Freemason9 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a man doesn't have a right to self defense as a thug beats on him? Is this what's he saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the trial is that--in THIS case--the jury accepted the story of the killer, and assumed the victim was guilty.
> 
> You really can't twist it any other way..
Click to expand...



You sat in on the trial and heard and saw everything the jury did?


----------



## ScienceRocks

skookerasbil said:


> Far left guys and blacks will always support the black guy no matter what the facts are *EVERY FUCKING TIME!!!*.....as certain as death and taxes



They're racist.


----------



## Noomi

S.J. said:


> It wouldn't have happened if Trayvon had not gone back and punched Zimmerman in the face either.



The altercation began with Zimmerman. That is an undeniable fact - Zimmerman admits to following the boy.


----------



## Noomi

skookerasbil said:


> Lets do a quick reality check now.......



He looks rather pleased for a man who got away with murder.


----------



## Noomi

blackhawk said:


> The far left concept of guilty till proven innocent never ceases to amaze me if you don't like the defendant convict them and let the facts be dam. Even though I think it would be poetic justice if some of you who preach this were on the receiving end of it I would still never wish it on you I would want you to get a fair trial based on the facts not emotion.



LOL. You conservatives can't talk - you had Casey Anthony convicted long before she went to trial, and when she was found not guilty, you still can't deal with it!!!


----------



## Noomi

Old Rocks said:


> None of us have any idea of what happened. We have only Zimmermann's story, which is obviously self serving.
> 
> A 29 year old man was told to stay in his vehicle, but got out and confronted a 17 year old. The teen had a can of tea and a pack of Skittles. The 29 year old had a gun. A fight ensued, and the kid is dead. The 29 year old had been told to stay in his car by the police, and the police were on the scene minutes after the fatal shot was fired. There was never any reason for Zimmermann to force the confrontation.



Best sum up I have read, and that is exactly what happened.


----------



## Noomi

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of us have any idea of what happened. We have only Zimmermann's story, which is obviously self serving.
> 
> A 29 year old man was told to stay in his vehicle, but got out and confronted a 17 year old. The teen had a can of tea and a pack of Skittles. The 29 year old had a gun. A fight ensued, and the kid is dead. The 29 year old had been told to stay in his car by the police, and the police were on the scene minutes after the fatal shot was fired. There was never any reason for Zimmermann to force the confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't force it, TM hit him.
> No evidence he hit TM.
Click to expand...


He forced it when he followed a teenage boy who obviously felt threatened.


----------



## Noomi

Katzndogz said:


> Martin's attack on Zimmerman is quietly forgotten.  No one mentions it.



Because it pales in comparison to the attack Zimmerman launched against Trayvon, that is why.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Noomi said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far left concept of guilty till proven innocent never ceases to amaze me if you don't like the defendant convict them and let the facts be dam. Even though I think it would be poetic justice if some of you who preach this were on the receiving end of it I would still never wish it on you I would want you to get a fair trial based on the facts not emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. You conservatives can't talk - you had Casey Anthony convicted long before she went to trial, and when she was found not guilty, you still can't deal with it!!!
Click to expand...


You think that the CA case pitted liberals against conservatives? Explain.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Noomi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin's attack on Zimmerman is quietly forgotten.  No one mentions it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it pales in comparison to the attack Zimmerman launched against Trayvon, that is why.
Click to expand...

What attack?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Steve_McGarrett said:


> She doesn't think Trayvon should be accountable to human standards. Humans don't viciously attack other humans. Trayvon could not live up to that basic rule of living in a civilized society.  I'm sick and tired of Sybrina Fulton mouthing off after raising a gangster. She's a failure as a parent. In closing, Trayvon wasn't human, he was a feral savage animal.
> 
> Trayvon Martin?s mom: Jurors didn?t see my son as human | The Raw Story



Trayvon wasn't human, he was a feral savage animal?  Are you fucking kidding me????


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Typical black ideology: ALWAYS THE VICTIM.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Stephanie said:


> Another Cindy Sheehan, milk her childs death for all it's worth..these people are disgusting



No. YOU'RE disgusting.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

You Goddamn people are making me embarrassed to be White.  And I'm not necessarily the most diversity-tolerant person in the world.  But some of you are frightening.  Truly, truly frightening.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Trayvon's mother is right.  You don't see him as human.  And you don't see her as human, either.  She's just a monkey to you.  You ignorant pieces of shit.


----------



## Papageorgio

Stephanie said:


> Another Cindy Sheehan, milk her childs death for all it's worth..these people are disgusting



I respectfully disagree, having lost a child, I can tell you it is the worse pain in the world, almost 11 years after the fact, it is the most life altering, most excruciating pain I have ever had.

I understand her feelings and I respect them, and she needs to find a way to come to peace with this personal tragedy. I am not saying she is right or wrong, however, the emotions are easily stirred and outside forces can influence one in that much pain as she has to try to find her answers. These are her feelings and she needs to deal with them and work it all out in her mind. 

Sheehan, I feel more sorry for because the left used her and kept her pain alive to further their agenda and then tossed Sheehan under the bus when their pushing her, pushed her over the line. She was a sad case how a political party used the pain and suffering of a child to stir anger and hatred by a mother.

When my daughter was killed, the place she died, set off a political firestorm in our town, and democrats and republicans started to use her death to get an advantage. A friend of mine, and I mean a true friend, was the chairman of the local Republican Party and told the Republicans to back off, this was a child's death they were using to get votes. They backed off and spared my wife and I that mess.

That is my perspective.


----------



## Godboy

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Trayvon's mother is right.  You don't see him as human.  And you don't see her as human, either.  She's just a monkey to you.  You ignorant pieces of shit.



Not true. He isn't an animal, but we do see him as yet ANOTHER violent black teen thug. That story is getting old. The black community really needs to get on the ball when it comes to raising children.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Cindy Sheehan, milk her childs death for all it's worth..these people are disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree, having lost a child, I can tell you it is the worse pain in the world, almost 11 years after the fact, it is the most life altering, most excruciating pain I have ever had.
> 
> I understand her feelings and I respect them, and she needs to find a way to come to peace with this personal tragedy. I am not saying she is right or wrong, however, the emotions are easily stirred and outside forces can influence one in that much pain as she has to try to find her answers. These are her feelings and she needs to deal with them and work it all out in her mind.
> 
> Sheehan, I feel more sorry for because the left used her and kept her pain alive to further their agenda and then tossed Sheehan under the bus when their pushing her, pushed her over the line. She was a sad case how a political party used the pain and suffering of a child to stir anger and hatred by a mother.
> 
> When my daughter was killed, the place she died, set off a political firestorm in our town, and democrats and republicans started to use her death to get an advantage. A friend of mine, and I mean a true friend, was the chairman of the local Republican Party and told the Republicans to back off, this was a child's death they were using to get votes. They backed off and spared my wife and I that mess.
> 
> That is my perspective.
Click to expand...


I'm not going to say that Sybrina Fulton doesn't feel a genuine sense of mourning for her child. However, that does not exclude her from exploiting her son's death. That doesn't suddenly empower her with ethics either.

As for Sheehan, she had abandoned her child and she shameless exploited him after the fact.


----------



## S.J.

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't have happened if Trayvon had not gone back and punched Zimmerman in the face either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The altercation began with Zimmerman. That is an undeniable fact - Zimmerman admits to following the boy.
Click to expand...

Which isn't a crime.  Trayvon would be alive if he had not committed the crime of assault and battery.  He had the last chance to prevent the incident but chose to escalate it instead.  That is an undeniable fact.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I am going to lock my doors
I am going to hold onto anything of value, extra hard
I am going to keep my distance

As I am intelligent enough to know that I am far more likely to get my ass beat, killed or robbed if I don't. What Obama doesn't realize is we have a good reason to do this. Our president wants to tell us to give up common fucking sense? This is nuts. 

Nuts as blacks kill twice as many whites then the other way around  Obama must not know the realities or simply not care.


----------



## Interpol

kwc57 said:


> I dream of an America where the President is President to ALL Americans, not just the ones who could be his son.



I dream of an America where every single person who rejoices in the death of TM one day finds themselves getting Zimmermanned.


----------



## Politico

JoeB131 said:


> That would be the George who never testified on the stand because he didn't want to be caught in more lies?



Quit being a freaking hypocrite. You would have done the exact same.


----------



## LoneLaugher

S.J. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't have happened if Trayvon had not gone back and punched Zimmerman in the face either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The altercation began with Zimmerman. That is an undeniable fact - Zimmerman admits to following the boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which isn't a crime.  Trayvon would be alive if he had not committed the crime of assault and battery.  He had the last chance to prevent the incident but chose to escalate it instead.  That is an undeniable fact.
Click to expand...


Nope. We still do not know for certain who initiated the physical altercation. 

Saying it over and over again does not make your case.


----------



## S.J.

LoneLaugher said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The altercation began with Zimmerman. That is an undeniable fact - Zimmerman admits to following the boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Which isn't a crime.  Trayvon would be alive if he had not committed the crime of assault and battery.  He had the last chance to prevent the incident but chose to escalate it instead.  That is an undeniable fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. We still do not know for certain who initiated the physical altercation.
> 
> Saying it over and over again does not make your case.
Click to expand...

Ok, If Trayvon would have stayed put (at his father's house), he would still be alive.  You gonna deny that too?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Uncensored2008 said:


> That fuckwad Obama is inciting race riots.



That "fuckwad" you're talking about is the President of the United States.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Matthew said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page one, a classic circle jerk of racists blaming Obama.  Each of them can deny it, but their written words belie them.
> 
> The only germane fact is this:  A white 29 year old man (cream puff) armed with a gun stalked a 17 year old for no reason other than the color of the minors skin and the clothing he wore.  Some how mutual combat commenced and the adult shot and killed the minor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a idiot
> 
> Zimmerman is a Hispanic that had every right to have a gun. The thug attacked him.
> 
> Go fuck off and go walk into the ghetto.
Click to expand...


You're an idiot.  You don't even know how to write your own language.

It's "you're AN idiot," not "you're A idiot."  You idiot.


----------



## ScienceRocks

All your whining does nothing as I have freedom of SPEECH!  Thank god...I can type the word black, negro, *******, chimp, etc for hours if I so wish! 

What is even more cool is idiots like Obama can't force me *NOT *to lock my door or cross the street. He can blow it out his big black ass as far as I am concern. Until then I still live in America and I can still be racist, factful and careful. 

Holder can fuck him self
Obama can fuck him self
Jessie Jackass can fuck him self
Al Sharpton can fuck him self
Chris Matthews can fuck him self
on down the list!


Obama can say words and whine about how whites aren't dropping our guard for his thugs...This doesn't mean that we have to.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That fuckwad Obama is inciting race riots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That "fuckwad" you're talking about is the President of the United States.
Click to expand...

Not really. He isn't a true natural born Citizen eligible for Article 2 Section 1.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page one, a classic circle jerk of racists blaming Obama.  Each of them can deny it, but their written words belie them.
> 
> The only germane fact is this:  A white 29 year old man (cream puff) armed with a gun stalked a 17 year old for no reason other than the color of the minors skin and the clothing he wore.  Some how mutual combat commenced and the adult shot and killed the minor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a idiot
> 
> Zimmerman is a Hispanic that had every right to have a gun. The thug attacked him.
> 
> Go fuck off and go walk into the ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.  You don't even know how to write your own language.
> 
> It's "you're AN idiot," not "you're A idiot."  You idiot.
Click to expand...


You're a piece of dog shit that probably should go take a flying fuck.


----------



## S.J.

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That fuckwad Obama is inciting race riots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That "fuckwad" you're talking about is the President of the United States.
Click to expand...

Our fuckwad president is inciting a race riot.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Matthew said:


> All your whining does nothing as I have freedom of SPEECH!  Thank god...I can type the word black, negro, *******, chimp, etc for hours if I so wish!
> 
> What is even more cool is idiots like Obama can't force me *NOT *to lock my door or cross the street. He can blow it out his big black ass as far as I am concern. Until then I still live in America and I can still be racist, factful and careful.
> 
> Holder can fuck his self
> Obama can fuck his self
> Jessie Jackass can fuck his self
> Al Sharpton can fuck his self
> Chris Matthews can fuck his self
> on down the list!
> 
> 
> Obama can say words and whine about how whites aren't dropping our guard for his thugs...This doesn't mean that we have to.



himself


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Oldguy said:


> So, what do y'all think he should have said?  "Trayvon Martin was a punk who got what he deserved?"
> 
> What would satisfy you?  Is there ANYTHING he could have said which you wouldn't criticize?



No, Oldguy, there is NOTHING the President could say that they wouldn't criticize.  They still can't get over the fact that a black man was elected president...twice.  Elected president by the majority of their fellow citizens.  Including a whole lot of white people.

In other words, they have a difficult time with reality.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Matthew said:


> All your whining does nothing as I have freedom of SPEECH!  Thank god...I can type the word black, negro, *******, chimp, etc for hours if I so wish!
> 
> What is even more cool is idiots like Obama can't force me *NOT *to lock my door or cross the street. He can blow it out his big black ass as far as I am concern. Until then I still live in America and I can still be racist, factful and careful.
> 
> Holder can fuck his self
> Obama can fuck his self
> Jessie Jackass can fuck his self
> Al Sharpton can fuck his self
> Chris Matthews can fuck his self
> on down the list!
> 
> 
> Obama can say words and whine about how whites aren't dropping our guard for his thugs...This doesn't mean that we have to.



You are an embarrassment to white people.  Fuck HIS SELF????  It's fuck HIMSELF you ignorant white trash.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do y'all think he should have said?  "Trayvon Martin was a punk who got what he deserved?"
> 
> What would satisfy you?  Is there ANYTHING he could have said which you wouldn't criticize?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Oldguy, there is NOTHING the President could say that they wouldn't criticize.  They still can't get over the fact that a black man was elected president...twice.  Elected president by the majority of their fellow citizens.  Including a whole lot of white people.
> 
> In other words, they have a difficult time with reality.
Click to expand...


LOL,

The truth is I have the ability to say as I please.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

S.J. said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That fuckwad Obama is inciting race riots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That "fuckwad" you're talking about is the President of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our fuckwad president is inciting a race riot.
Click to expand...


No, he's not.  Only in the minds of racists like you.  To white people like me, who are not racist, his comments were heartfelt and rang true.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> All your whining does nothing as I have freedom of SPEECH!  Thank god...I can type the word black, negro, *******, chimp, etc for hours if I so wish!
> 
> What is even more cool is idiots like Obama can't force me *NOT *to lock my door or cross the street. He can blow it out his big black ass as far as I am concern. Until then I still live in America and I can still be racist, factful and careful.
> 
> Holder can fuck his self
> Obama can fuck his self
> Jessie Jackass can fuck his self
> Al Sharpton can fuck his self
> Chris Matthews can fuck his self
> on down the list!
> 
> 
> Obama can say words and whine about how whites aren't dropping our guard for his thugs...This doesn't mean that we have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an embarrassment to white people.  Fuck HIS SELF????  It's fuck HIMSELF you ignorant white trash.
Click to expand...


At least i'm not stupid enough to drop my guard for one of you pieces of shit. Now go stick it up your ass, moron!!!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Matthew said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do y'all think he should have said?  "Trayvon Martin was a punk who got what he deserved?"
> 
> What would satisfy you?  Is there ANYTHING he could have said which you wouldn't criticize?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Oldguy, there is NOTHING the President could say that they wouldn't criticize.  They still can't get over the fact that a black man was elected president...twice.  Elected president by the majority of their fellow citizens.  Including a whole lot of white people.
> 
> In other words, they have a difficult time with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL,
> 
> The truth is I have the ability to say as I please.
Click to expand...


You're right, Matthew. You have the ability to say what you please, no matter how stupid and grammatically incorrect it is.


----------



## Esmeralda

Interpol said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dream of an America where the President is President to ALL Americans, not just the ones who could be his son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dream of an America where every single person who rejoices in the death of TM one day finds themselves getting Zimmermanned.
Click to expand...


I think you've got an excellent point. All these folks who think Zimmerman is in the right: what happens to them when one day they meet up with a trigger happy, wanna be cop, vigilante who thinks they look 'suspicious'?  Turn about is fair play?


----------



## S.J.

Kooshdakhaa said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "fuckwad" you're talking about is the President of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> Our fuckwad president is inciting a race riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he's not.  Only in the minds of racists like you.  To white people like me, who are not racist, his comments were heartfelt and rang true.
Click to expand...

I disagree with you so I'm a racist.  Got it.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Blacks cause 50% of all murders in this country
a mind blowing amount of crime


Somehow I am the wrong one? You dumb fuckers are disadvantaged only because you're so fucking stupid.


----------



## Lakhota

> "When Trayvon Martin was first shot, I said that this could have been my son. Another way of saying that is, Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago," Obama said.



More: Obama Takes Over White House Press Briefing To Speak On Trayvon Martin (VIDEO)

I thought President Obama's 17-minute speech on race was excellent - and much needed for all America - especially black America.


----------



## Esmeralda

Lakhota said:


> "When Trayvon Martin was first shot, I said that this could have been my son. Another way of saying that is, Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago," Obama said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Obama Takes Over White House Press Briefing To Speak On Trayvon Martin (VIDEO)
> 
> I thought President Obama's 17-minute speech on race was excellent - and much needed for all America - especially black America.
Click to expand...


I agree completely. We have an opportunity, having an African American president, to learn about the experience of being African American in this country.  Instead of hate and resentment, we need to open our minds and become more enlightened.  Certainly, Obama has a right and an obligation to address racial issues in the country: who is in a better position to do that than someone who has the eyes and ears of the nation and the world?  Obama understands racial profiling because he has been racially profiled himself.  Those who believe it doesn't happen or that it didn't happen in the Martin case have their heads in the sand.  The president, as leader of all of us, including black American men, has a right and an obligation to speak about this issue.  What's the point of having a black American president if he has to completely ignore the fact he is black?


----------



## tyroneweaver

If I had a track record like sotorio I would wanna talk about race to


----------



## JoeB131

Meathead said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kid ZImmerman profiled, stalked and murdered- Black.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it was not murder. Don't you tire of being wrong?
> 
> That Dee Dee thing must have been right up your alley given your proclivity for livestock, eh?
Click to expand...


Wow, dude, racist, too?  Why am I not surprised?


----------



## JoeB131

Sunshine said:


> (CNN) -- President Barack Obama said Friday that "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago" in his first live comments since a Florida jury acquitted George Zimmerman last weekend in the teenager's shooting death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama speaks out on Zimmerman verdict - CNN.com
> 
> Unfucking believable.  He WANTS a race war.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I knew when he said that, you'd all go batshit crazy!  

Now I know why you guys are all dancing on poor Trayvon's grave.  He's your Obama Surrogate.


----------



## Mr. H.

So this explains why Obama looks like... Obama.


----------



## Sallow

testarosa said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> A desperate action after a poor move by a president who should have kept his mouth shut in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]
> 
> Stupid layered on top of stupid.   Are you kidding me???   The stupid just keeps on coming.
> 
> I'm outta here.  I need an injustice break.
> 
> (CNN) - President Barack Obama said Friday that "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago" in his first live comments since the verdict last weekend in the case of Martin's shooting death last year.
> Obama: ?Trayvon Martin could have been me? ? CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs
Click to expand...


That was an amazing speech.


----------



## ScienceRocks

So my words hold the black man back? If so then they truly are weak and pathetic...

They can kiss my white ass!


----------



## Lovebears65

Yep, he probably was like Trayvon. He was a smoke pot punk just like Trayvon. just staying


----------



## Sallow

tyroneweaver said:


> If I had a track record like sotorio I would wanna talk about race to



And what track record is that?


----------



## Sallow

Lovebears65 said:


> Yep, he probably was like Trayvon. He was a smoke pot punk just like Trayvon. just staying



And?

He grew up to become a graduate from several prestigious colleges, become a successful lawyer, teacher, author and senator. And then went on to become the President of the most powerful nation on earth. Twice.

It's an unparalleled tragedy, that if Trayvon Martin could have accomplished that much, that he was murdered at the beginning of his life.


----------



## Mr. H.

Successful Senator? 
You forget I live in this shit hole of a state.


----------



## JoeB131

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> the state testified for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine and all.
> 
> But if I killed a kid in self-defense, and felt I had no other choice, I would have gotten up on the stand and told my side of the story.
> 
> I wouldn't have hid behind the 5th Amendment---- unless I knew I was in the wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that hold true with Lois Lerner? Or is that different somehow?
Click to expand...


Lerner didn't kill anyone.  Argument fail.


----------



## JoeB131

Noomi said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far left concept of guilty till proven innocent never ceases to amaze me if you don't like the defendant convict them and let the facts be dam. Even though I think it would be poetic justice if some of you who preach this were on the receiving end of it I would still never wish it on you I would want you to get a fair trial based on the facts not emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. You conservatives can't talk - you had Casey Anthony convicted long before she went to trial, and when she was found not guilty, you still can't deal with it!!!
Click to expand...


Well, um, that's because she was guilty...  she just pulled a "my father molested me, please feel bad for me" schtick, and the jury felt sorry for her.


----------



## JoeB131

Politico said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the George who never testified on the stand because he didn't want to be caught in more lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being a freaking hypocrite. You would have done the exact same.
Click to expand...


Well, first, I'd have never gone around carrying a gun.  Second, I'd have never followed a person I don't know down a darkened street.  Third, I wouldn't have chased that person after a 9-1-1 dispatcher told me not to.  

So already, we have three reasons why I'd never be in that situation to start with.


----------



## JoeB131

eflatminor said:


> [
> 
> All evidence suggests Martin struck first.  That's NOT defending oneself, that's attacking another.  Even the girlfriend understands this.
> 
> If Martin really thought Zimmerman was a rapist (ridiculous, but let's go with it), why wouldn't he have simply gone home?  Instead, he doubled back and waited for Zimmerman.
> 
> .



Hmmm.  "Hey, I've got this cracker rapist following me.  Must have a thing for little boys.  I know, let me let him follow me home, show him where I live with my 12 year old brother! Yeah, that's the ticket!"  

Also, keep in mind, maybe Martin couldn't find his house without checking the house numbers.  He had only arrived in that complex recently.  I'm sure you find Zimmerman's claim he wasn't sure which of THREE STREETS he was on plausible even though he's lived there for 8 years, though.


----------



## skookerasbil

JoeB131 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine and all.
> 
> But if I killed a kid in self-defense, and felt I had no other choice, I would have gotten up on the stand and told my side of the story.
> 
> I wouldn't have hid behind the 5th Amendment---- unless I knew I was in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that hold true with Lois Lerner? Or is that different somehow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lerner didn't kill anyone.  Argument fail.
Click to expand...




life fAiL s0n.......gonna be over 1,000 posts in a month for you!!!

Dude.......just trying to help here. You have OCD issues........something you cant control because its a brain pathology corrected only via pharmachological aids. Trust me.....been in the field for almost 30 years.


Check out something called Effexor XR or other like SSRO's. You can still come on and enjoy it here on USMB but it will no longer be such a dominant aspect of things for you. You gotta get networked.


----------



## skookerasbil

Noomi said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far left concept of guilty till proven innocent never ceases to amaze me if you don't like the defendant convict them and let the facts be dam. Even though I think it would be poetic justice if some of you who preach this were on the receiving end of it I would still never wish it on you I would want you to get a fair trial based on the facts not emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. You conservatives can't talk - you had Casey Anthony convicted long before she went to trial, and when she was found not guilty, you still can't deal with it!!!
Click to expand...




nobody cares sweetie........

but >>>>








Just sorta hitting the reset button!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sallow said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a track record like sotorio I would wanna talk about race to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what track record is that?
Click to expand...


Spying on US Citizens, using the IRS to attack his "enemies" executing children and reporters


----------



## racewright

Racial Profiling---Lets see Irish are Drunk Fireman, Jews are cheap businessman, Italians are Mobsters, Polish are dumb, Germans are scientists and the master race, French are dirty slobs, English are snobs, Muslims are terrorist, and Blacks are lazy animals....

Now if you believe this racial profiling is correct who gives a shit you are a asshole. 
 But just some of the time this is accurate so get over it..

 The one thing that is really a pain is that when it is a black it is always always  black caucus jumping all over ever other race saying you guys are racist. 

Guess what I'm Irish and red faced and also about 30 lbs over weight----so I guess I'm a drunk fireman--everyone who meets me for the first time thinks this---I never drink and 
have been in business for  over 40 years.

You own your heritage so get over it and prove the assholes wrong and stop ya crying.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sallow said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he probably was like Trayvon. He was a smoke pot punk just like Trayvon. just staying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> He grew up to become a graduate from several prestigious colleges, become a successful lawyer, teacher, author and senator. And then went on to become the President of the most powerful nation on earth. Twice.
> 
> It's an unparalleled tragedy, that if Trayvon Martin could have accomplished that much, that he was murdered at the beginning of his life.
Click to expand...


He said himself he was in a drug induced haze his last 2 years of college, how did he get to Harvard unless Khalid Monsour paid his way through there?


----------



## JoeB131

skookerasbil said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that hold true with Lois Lerner? Or is that different somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lerner didn't kill anyone.  Argument fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life fAiL s0n.......gonna be over 1,000 posts in a month for you!!!
> 
> Dude.......just trying to help here. You have OCD issues........something you cant control because its a brain pathology corrected only via pharmachological aids. Trust me.....been in the field for almost 30 years.
> 
> 
> Check out something called Effexor XR or other like SSRO's. You can still come on and enjoy it here on USMB but it will no longer be such a dominant aspect of things for you. You gotta get networked.
Click to expand...


Guy, I only spend an hour or two a day here.  And frankly, why do you care about how many posts I do a month?  

Again, just because I have something to say, unlike you.


----------



## briget

White Americans are without a leader today.  Obama is the leader and defender of black Americans only. He, like his fellow blacks, have no regard for the white Americans or any other race of people in America. They care about the black race only. 
This was foretold in Daniel 11:37, btw.


----------



## skookerasbil

Matthew.......this ones for you dude!!!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

briget said:


> White Americans are without a leader today.  Obama is the leader and defender of black Americans only. He, like his fellow blacks, have no regard for the white Americans or any other race of people in America. They care about the black race only.
> This was foretold in Daniel 11:37, btw.




Indeed.......his statements yesterday were certainly a slam dunk on that. But if you think back to the summer of 2009 and the incident at Cambridge. He instantly wanted to throw Sgt. Crowley onto the plantation for a few years.

Hes always been a racist fuck.


Cant get mad about it.......after this, we wont have a black president who's racist for a long, long time.


----------



## skookerasbil

JoeB131 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lerner didn't kill anyone.  Argument fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life fAiL s0n.......gonna be over 1,000 posts in a month for you!!!
> 
> Dude.......just trying to help here. You have OCD issues........something you cant control because its a brain pathology corrected only via pharmachological aids. Trust me.....been in the field for almost 30 years.
> 
> 
> Check out something called Effexor XR or other like SSRO's. You can still come on and enjoy it here on USMB but it will no longer be such a dominant aspect of things for you. You gotta get networked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, I only spend an hour or two a day here.  And frankly, why do you care about how many posts I do a month?
> 
> Again, just because I have something to say, unlike you.
Click to expand...




That makes your posting feats every more remarkable s0n........HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.


that's some fascinating shit bro........1,000 posts a month and you're only on here one or two hours per day!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

The head of the DOJ is a racist thug, as is his boss. To them, our constitution is a piece of paper stained with lots of shit.........which they intend to burn in very methodical fashion.


----------



## skookerasbil

Ummmm........did need to rest the reality button here........







fuck the rest of the bs speculation.........


----------



## novasteve

LA Times


Of course this will stay local news


----------



## JoeB131

NOt really.  I send or answer some 2000 E-mails a month in my regular job.  Not to mention others.  

Again, not sure why you care, other than your inability to hold up your end of an argument on any subject.


----------



## Jackson

skookerasbil said:


> briget said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Americans are without a leader today.  Obama is the leader and defender of black Americans only. He, like his fellow blacks, have no regard for the white Americans or any other race of people in America. They care about the black race only.
> This was foretold in Daniel 11:37, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.......his statements yesterday were certainly a slam dunk on that. But if you think back to the summer of 2009 and the incident at Cambridge. He instantly wanted to throw Sgt. Crowley onto the plantation for a few years.
> 
> Hes always been a racist fuck.
> 
> 
> Cant get mad about it.......after this, we wont have a black president who's racist for a long, long time.
Click to expand...


That's precisely what he has taught white America.  Don't make this mistake again and think you are going to get a fair black president!


----------



## Connery

There is nothing wrong with a "black" man identifying with  the deceased. There is something wrong when  a sitting president makes this  statement during such a time where race is in the forefront  of the American mind and emotions are high. This president has done nothing to lead the nation from the precipice of rioting and discord, he has only added to the anger and resentment. I am very disappointed in the way Obama has handled the Martin/Zimmerman situation. 

I have had doors locked when I have passed as well depending on the neighborhood I was in. I have had parents inform their daughters they would disown them if they continued to see me based on race. That was yesterday and I became a very accomplished and successful man I do not let yesterday control what I think of today nor do I let those memories interfere with my professional duties/responsibilities . 

While Obama may have met all the requite elements it took to become  president, he sorely lacks in the  common sense that every leader should possess. Leaders bond and succor the ills of those he leads not create schisms with thoughtless and self satisfying remarks that could only divide not bond those he leads.


----------



## Sallow

Jackson said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> briget said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Americans are without a leader today.  Obama is the leader and defender of black Americans only. He, like his fellow blacks, have no regard for the white Americans or any other race of people in America. They care about the black race only.
> This was foretold in Daniel 11:37, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.......his statements yesterday were certainly a slam dunk on that. But if you think back to the summer of 2009 and the incident at Cambridge. He instantly wanted to throw Sgt. Crowley onto the plantation for a few years.
> 
> Hes always been a racist fuck.
> 
> 
> Cant get mad about it.......after this, we wont have a black president who's racist for a long, long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's precisely what he has taught white America.  Don't make this mistake again and think you are going to get a fair black president!
Click to expand...


He's been extremely fair.


----------



## Sallow

That was a great speech.

Probably more "republican" than today's republicans.

Obama pointed out that we are not a "post" racial society and there are still problems.

He also pointed out that the Federal Government is NOT the solution to all society's ills and that we, as a people, must address these problems on a local level.

And he closed by saying that we have come a very long way, made alot of progress and because of what he sees in the next generation is hopeful about the future.

Not really sure what the "outrage" is all about.


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a track record like sotorio I would wanna talk about race to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what track record is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spying on US Citizens, using the IRS to attack his "enemies" executing children and reporters
Click to expand...


That's varied from the past 200 years of this country, how, exactly?


----------



## dilloduck

Sallow said:


> That was a great speech.
> 
> Probably more "republican" than today's republicans.
> 
> Obama pointed out that we are not a "post" racial society and there are still problems.
> 
> He also pointed out that the Federal Government is NOT the solution to all society's ills and that we, as a people, must address these problems on a local level.
> 
> And he closed by saying that we have come a very long way, made alot of progress and because of what he sees in the next generation is hopeful about the future.
> 
> Not really sure what the "outrage" is all about.



The outrage is because there is this continued effort to claim that Trayvon was victimized because of his race. Obama agrees with it. Obama is full of shit.
That's what the outrage is about. Blacks clearly love their victim status and will lie to retain it


----------



## Sallow

Connery said:


> There is nothing wrong with a "black" man identifying with  the deceased. *There is something wrong when  a sitting president makes this  statement during such a time where race is in the forefront  of the American mind and emotions are high*. This president has done nothing to lead the nation from the precipice of rioting and discord, he has only added to the anger and resentment. I am very disappointed in the way Obama has handled the Martin/Zimmerman situation.
> 
> I have had doors locked when I have passed as well depending on the neighborhood I was in. I have had parents inform their daughters they would disown them if they continued to see me based on race. That was yesterday and I became a very accomplished and successful man I do not let yesterday control what I think of today nor do I let those memories interfere with my professional duties/responsibilities .
> 
> While Obama may have met all the requite elements it took to become  president, he sorely lacks in the  common sense that every leader should possess. Leaders bond and succor the ills of those he leads not create schisms with thoughtless and self satisfying remarks that could only divide not bond those he leads.



That's called "leadership".

There are still huge problems with institutional racism in this country.

President Obama has rightly pointed that out and rightly pointed out there's been a great deal of progress.

This country, great as it is, has done things in the past that have had impacts on the civil rights of American Citizens.

And those things weren't short lived. The solutions are going to be difficult and will need constant care.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sallow said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he probably was like Trayvon. He was a smoke pot punk just like Trayvon. just staying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> He grew up to become a graduate from several prestigious colleges, become a successful lawyer, teacher, author and senator. And then went on to become the President of the most powerful nation on earth. Twice.
> 
> It's an unparalleled tragedy, that if Trayvon Martin could have accomplished that much, that he was murdered at the beginning of his life.
Click to expand...


Fantastic post. I am in emphatic agreement with you.  The whole thing of demonizing Trayvon and demeaning him, for blaming the victim, this has been a pathetic attempt on the pro-gun people who will say anything that supports their idea of everyone in America packing a pistol, well, except black teenagers apparently.  They are the ones we are supposed to be shooting.  

Trayvon may have grown up to be anything: no one knows and it's just as safe a bet he would have been an asset to the community as not.  A better asset than the man who murdered him most likely.


----------



## Sallow

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great speech.
> 
> Probably more "republican" than today's republicans.
> 
> Obama pointed out that we are not a "post" racial society and there are still problems.
> 
> He also pointed out that the Federal Government is NOT the solution to all society's ills and that we, as a people, must address these problems on a local level.
> 
> And he closed by saying that we have come a very long way, made alot of progress and because of what he sees in the next generation is hopeful about the future.
> 
> Not really sure what the "outrage" is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outrage is because there is this continued effort to claim that Trayvon was victimized because of his race. Obama agrees with it. Obama is full of shit.
> That's what the outrage is about. Blacks clearly love their victim status and will lie to retain it
Click to expand...

He was victimized because of race.

It's a pretty open and shut idea.

The problems in the state of Florida with race are systemic.

We, as a people, cannot have a different set of laws and protocols that apply to our citizens which are dependent on skin color or ethnicity.

Justice must be equal. And it must be blind.


----------



## ba1614

Well if obama was smashing someone's head off the concrete at 17 he'd warrant some lead in him too.


----------



## dilloduck

Esmeralda said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he probably was like Trayvon. He was a smoke pot punk just like Trayvon. just staying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> He grew up to become a graduate from several prestigious colleges, become a successful lawyer, teacher, author and senator. And then went on to become the President of the most powerful nation on earth. Twice.
> 
> It's an unparalleled tragedy, that if Trayvon Martin could have accomplished that much, that he was murdered at the beginning of his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fantastic post. I am in emphatic agreement with you.  The whole thing of demonizing Trayvon and demeaning him, for blaming the victim, this has been a pathetic attempt on the pro-gun people who will say anything that supports their idea of everyone in America packing a pistol, well, except black teenagers apparently.  They are the ones we are supposed to be shooting.
> 
> Trayvon may have grown up to be anything: no one knows and it's just as safe a bet he would have been an asset to the community as not.  A better asset than the man who murdered him most likely.
Click to expand...


Let's hear your justification for your last sentence.


----------



## dilloduck

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great speech.
> 
> Probably more "republican" than today's republicans.
> 
> Obama pointed out that we are not a "post" racial society and there are still problems.
> 
> He also pointed out that the Federal Government is NOT the solution to all society's ills and that we, as a people, must address these problems on a local level.
> 
> And he closed by saying that we have come a very long way, made alot of progress and because of what he sees in the next generation is hopeful about the future.
> 
> Not really sure what the "outrage" is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outrage is because there is this continued effort to claim that Trayvon was victimized because of his race. Obama agrees with it. Obama is full of shit.
> That's what the outrage is about. Blacks clearly love their victim status and will lie to retain it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was victimized because of race.
> 
> It's a pretty open and shut idea.
> 
> The problems in the state of Florida with race are systemic.
> 
> We, as a people, cannot have a different set of laws and protocols that apply to our citizens which are dependent on skin color or ethnicity.
> 
> Justice must be equal. And it must be blind.
Click to expand...


You really need to get off this high horse of yours. You can't continue to claim this was about race by lying. Our countries laws apply to all people equally except that minorities get a few special breaks here and there.


----------



## Sallow

dilloduck said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> He grew up to become a graduate from several prestigious colleges, become a successful lawyer, teacher, author and senator. And then went on to become the President of the most powerful nation on earth. Twice.
> 
> It's an unparalleled tragedy, that if Trayvon Martin could have accomplished that much, that he was murdered at the beginning of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic post. I am in emphatic agreement with you.  The whole thing of demonizing Trayvon and demeaning him, for blaming the victim, this has been a pathetic attempt on the pro-gun people who will say anything that supports their idea of everyone in America packing a pistol, well, except black teenagers apparently.  They are the ones we are supposed to be shooting.
> 
> Trayvon may have grown up to be anything: no one knows and it's just as safe a bet he would have been an asset to the community as not.  A better asset than the man who murdered him most likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's hear your justification for your last sentence.
Click to expand...


Read the post I responded too.


----------



## Esmeralda

dilloduck said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> He grew up to become a graduate from several prestigious colleges, become a successful lawyer, teacher, author and senator. And then went on to become the President of the most powerful nation on earth. Twice.
> 
> It's an unparalleled tragedy, that if Trayvon Martin could have accomplished that much, that he was murdered at the beginning of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic post. I am in emphatic agreement with you.  The whole thing of demonizing Trayvon and demeaning him, for blaming the victim, this has been a pathetic attempt on the pro-gun people who will say anything that supports their idea of everyone in America packing a pistol, well, except black teenagers apparently.  They are the ones we are supposed to be shooting.
> 
> Trayvon may have grown up to be anything: no one knows and it's just as safe a bet he would have been an asset to the community as not.  A better asset than the man who murdered him most likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's hear your justification for your last sentence.
Click to expand...


My justification is that George Zimmerman is a murderer. Most people do not grow up to become murderers. Not even black men, though so many whites in America would like to think so.  Statistically, it is not likely Trayvon, had he been allowed to grow up and live his life, would have killed anyone.


----------



## Sallow

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outrage is because there is this continued effort to claim that Trayvon was victimized because of his race. Obama agrees with it. Obama is full of shit.
> That's what the outrage is about. Blacks clearly love their victim status and will lie to retain it
> 
> 
> 
> He was victimized because of race.
> 
> It's a pretty open and shut idea.
> 
> The problems in the state of Florida with race are systemic.
> 
> We, as a people, cannot have a different set of laws and protocols that apply to our citizens which are dependent on skin color or ethnicity.
> 
> Justice must be equal. And it must be blind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to get off this high horse of yours. You can't continue to claim this was about race by lying. Our countries laws apply to all people equally except that minorities get a few special breaks here and there.
Click to expand...


I am not lying about a thing.

Florida introduced laws written by the gun lobby that are insane. They have no standards and are extremely broad. There have been several very high profile case that were pretty similar and had very different outcomes.

Add in, in most of the industrialized world, this either never would have happened, or the perpetrator of the murder would be incarcerated.

We've gone through a Frontier Justice phase in this nation's history with awful results. Why anyone thinks it's a good idea to go back to that, other than the gun lobby and their focus on profit, is unbelievable.

One of the Federal Government's obligation is the faithfully protect the civil rights of American Citizens. And that INCLUDES when those civil rights are violated on a state level.


----------



## dilloduck

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic post. I am in emphatic agreement with you.  The whole thing of demonizing Trayvon and demeaning him, for blaming the victim, this has been a pathetic attempt on the pro-gun people who will say anything that supports their idea of everyone in America packing a pistol, well, except black teenagers apparently.  They are the ones we are supposed to be shooting.
> 
> Trayvon may have grown up to be anything: no one knows and it's just as safe a bet he would have been an asset to the community as not.  A better asset than the man who murdered him most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear your justification for your last sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My justification is that George Zimmerman is a murderer. Most people do not grow up to become murderers. Not even black men, though so many whites in America would like to think so.  Statistically, it is not likely Trayvon, had he been allowed to grow up and live his life, would have killed anyone.
Click to expand...


how about making the great leap to the truth. GZ is NOT a murderer. You're lying to make your point. Is this something you are aware of or is your delusion so over whelming that you are not even aware of it.


----------



## blackhawk

Noomi said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far left concept of guilty till proven innocent never ceases to amaze me if you don't like the defendant convict them and let the facts be dam. Even though I think it would be poetic justice if some of you who preach this were on the receiving end of it I would still never wish it on you I would want you to get a fair trial based on the facts not emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. You conservatives can't talk - you had Casey Anthony convicted long before she went to trial, and when she was found not guilty, you still can't deal with it!!!
Click to expand...


To the best of my memory I have not posted anything about the Anthony verdict but just as with Zimmerman the system worked as it was designed to.


----------



## dilloduck

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was victimized because of race.
> 
> It's a pretty open and shut idea.
> 
> The problems in the state of Florida with race are systemic.
> 
> We, as a people, cannot have a different set of laws and protocols that apply to our citizens which are dependent on skin color or ethnicity.
> 
> Justice must be equal. And it must be blind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to get off this high horse of yours. You can't continue to claim this was about race by lying. Our countries laws apply to all people equally except that minorities get a few special breaks here and there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lying about a thing.
> 
> Florida introduced laws written by the gun lobby that are insane. They have no standards and are extremely broad. There have been several very high profile case that were pretty similar and had very different outcomes.
> 
> Add in, in most of the industrialized world, this either never would have happened, or the perpetrator of the murder would be incarcerated.
> 
> We've gone through a Frontier Justice phase in this nation's history with awful results. Why anyone things it's a good idea to go back to that, other than the gun lobby and their focus on profit, is unbelievable.
> 
> One of the Federal Government's obligation is the faithfully protect the civil rights of American Citizens. And that INCLUDES when those civil rights are violated on a state level.
Click to expand...


Blacks own guns. WTF are you talkin bout Willis ? Gun laws apply to everyone equally.


----------



## Connery

Sallow said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with a "black" man identifying with  the deceased. *There is something wrong when  a sitting president makes this  statement during such a time where race is in the forefront  of the American mind and emotions are high*. This president has done nothing to lead the nation from the precipice of rioting and discord, he has only added to the anger and resentment. I am very disappointed in the way Obama has handled the Martin/Zimmerman situation.
> 
> I have had doors locked when I have passed as well depending on the neighborhood I was in. I have had parents inform their daughters they would disown them if they continued to see me based on race. That was yesterday and I became a very accomplished and successful man I do not let yesterday control what I think of today nor do I let those memories interfere with my professional duties/responsibilities .
> 
> While Obama may have met all the requite elements it took to become  president, he sorely lacks in the  common sense that every leader should possess. Leaders bond and succor the ills of those he leads not create schisms with thoughtless and self satisfying remarks that could only divide not bond those he leads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's called "leadership".*
> 
> There are still huge problems with institutional racism in this country.
> 
> President Obama has rightly pointed that out and rightly pointed out there's been a great deal of progress.
> 
> This country, great as it is, has done things in the past that have had impacts on the civil rights of American Citizens.
> 
> And those things weren't short lived. The solutions are going to be difficult and will need constant care.
Click to expand...


That is called divisiveness. Constant care by those who are empowered to do so is necessary. He is to lead a nation as a president not as a black man. As the latter he creates nothing but more problems; he becomes the symbol of racial disparity as Mandella became the symbol of resistance or bin Laden became the symbol for al-Qaeda. This is not good for the US the president needs to lead all people not just those who support his various causes.


----------



## Esmeralda

Lovebears65 said:


> Yep, he probably was like Trayvon. He was a smoke pot punk just like Trayvon. just staying



Stuff like this is really hilarious. G.W. Bush was a draft dodger, drug addict and alcoholic. Obama doing a little pot in college is hardly a comparison. YOUR president was a useless piece of shit who never would have been a governor or a president had it not been for his daddy and his millions.


----------



## Sallow

Connery said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with a "black" man identifying with  the deceased. *There is something wrong when  a sitting president makes this  statement during such a time where race is in the forefront  of the American mind and emotions are high*. This president has done nothing to lead the nation from the precipice of rioting and discord, he has only added to the anger and resentment. I am very disappointed in the way Obama has handled the Martin/Zimmerman situation.
> 
> I have had doors locked when I have passed as well depending on the neighborhood I was in. I have had parents inform their daughters they would disown them if they continued to see me based on race. That was yesterday and I became a very accomplished and successful man I do not let yesterday control what I think of today nor do I let those memories interfere with my professional duties/responsibilities .
> 
> While Obama may have met all the requite elements it took to become  president, he sorely lacks in the  common sense that every leader should possess. Leaders bond and succor the ills of those he leads not create schisms with thoughtless and self satisfying remarks that could only divide not bond those he leads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's called "leadership".*
> 
> There are still huge problems with institutional racism in this country.
> 
> President Obama has rightly pointed that out and rightly pointed out there's been a great deal of progress.
> 
> This country, great as it is, has done things in the past that have had impacts on the civil rights of American Citizens.
> 
> And those things weren't short lived. The solutions are going to be difficult and will need constant care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is called divisiveness. Constant care by those who are empowered to do so is necessary. He is to lead a nation as a president not as a black man. As the latter he creates nothing but more problems; he becomes the symbol of racial disparity as Mandella became the symbol of resistance or bin Laden became the symbol for al-Qaeda. This is not good for the US the president needs to lead all people not just those who support his various causes.
Click to expand...


Pointing out a problem is not "divisiveness". It's pointing out a problem.

And if we ever hope to allow all American Citizen's equal treatment by Society and the Law, those problems must be identified and addressed.

Obama becoming a symbol for the fair treatment of all American Citizens and Civil Rights is nothing to be ashamed of..


----------



## Esmeralda

dilloduck said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear your justification for your last sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My justification is that George Zimmerman is a murderer. Most people do not grow up to become murderers. Not even black men, though so many whites in America would like to think so.  Statistically, it is not likely Trayvon, had he been allowed to grow up and live his life, would have killed anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about making the great leap to the truth. GZ is NOT a murderer. You're lying to make your point. Is this something you are aware of or is your delusion so over whelming that you are not even aware of it.
Click to expand...


He is indeed a murderer. Just because a misguided jury did not find him guilty, that does not make him  innocent. He is a killer, a murderer.  When someone shoots your unarmed, innocent child, get back to me on this.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama needs a Civil War to distract from his criminal activities.


----------



## JoeB131

TemplarKormac said:


> What is more dangerous? A man with a gun defending himself? OR a President ginning up racial animosity amongst his people?
> 
> Think about it.



I have. 

If Georgie the Racist was so concerned about his safety, he could have kept his sissy-ass in the car.


----------



## Leweman

Sallow said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That's called "leadership".*
> 
> There are still huge problems with institutional racism in this country.
> 
> President Obama has rightly pointed that out and rightly pointed out there's been a great deal of progress.
> 
> This country, great as it is, has done things in the past that have had impacts on the civil rights of American Citizens.
> 
> And those things weren't short lived. The solutions are going to be difficult and will need constant care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is called divisiveness. Constant care by those who are empowered to do so is necessary. He is to lead a nation as a president not as a black man. As the latter he creates nothing but more problems; he becomes the symbol of racial disparity as Mandella became the symbol of resistance or bin Laden became the symbol for al-Qaeda. This is not good for the US the president needs to lead all people not just those who support his various causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out a problem is not "divisiveness". It's pointing out a problem.
> 
> And if we ever hope to allow all American Citizen's equal treatment by Society and the Law, those problems must be identified and addressed.
> 
> Obama becoming a symbol for the fair treatment of all American Citizens and Civil Rights is nothing to be ashamed of..
Click to expand...


Pointing out some problems and ignoring other, bigger problems is a big issue.  The president should have stayed out if this like he does all other issues that don't pit one group against another.  This man is horrible at bringing people together.  It's getting really old.


----------



## peach174

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> My justification is that George Zimmerman is a murderer. Most people do not grow up to become murderers. Not even black men, though so many whites in America would like to think so.  Statistically, it is not likely Trayvon, had he been allowed to grow up and live his life, would have killed anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about making the great leap to the truth. GZ is NOT a murderer. You're lying to make your point. Is this something you are aware of or is your delusion so over whelming that you are not even aware of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is indeed a murderer. Just because a misguided jury did not find him guilty, that does not make him  innocent. He is a killer, a murderer.  When someone shoots your unarmed, innocent child, get back to me on this.
Click to expand...


The Jury was not misguided. The facts proved that Trayvon was on top of Zimmerman.
The unarmed innocent child was beating his head on a cement sidewalk. Zimmerman had no idea if the innocent child would have stopped or continued to try and bash his brains out.
It was self defense.


----------



## birddog

Obama is a lying, inflaming POS!  Anyone with any common sense should see that.


----------



## JoeB131

I knew when Obama said this yesterday, the right would totally lose their shit.


----------



## Sallow

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is more dangerous? A man with a gun defending himself? OR a President ginning up racial animosity amongst his people?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> If Georgie the Racist was so concerned about his safety, he could have kept his sissy-ass in the car.
Click to expand...


That's the thing, Joe, in Florida that doesn't matter. They've lowered the bar so much on self defense it's difficult to actually refute the claim. Following people with a loaded gun and playing cop isn't illegal. And the person with the gun has no responsibility, whatsoever, to assure that person won't use that gun irresponsibly.

All one has to do is point, shoot, make sure the person you shot is dead and claim self defense.

The rest is completely up to the discretion of law enforcement. If they like you? It's a pass. If not? You are going to jail.

Nothing in the law protects you against that.


----------



## Esmeralda

peach174 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about making the great leap to the truth. GZ is NOT a murderer. You're lying to make your point. Is this something you are aware of or is your delusion so over whelming that you are not even aware of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is indeed a murderer. Just because a misguided jury did not find him guilty, that does not make him  innocent. He is a killer, a murderer.  When someone shoots your unarmed, innocent child, get back to me on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jury was not misguided. The facts proved that Trayvon was on top of Zimmerman.
> The unarmed innocent child was beating his head on a cement sidewalk. Zimmerman had no idea if the innocent child would have stopped or continued to try and bash his brains out.
> It was self defense.
Click to expand...


LOL And I've got some swamp land in Florida I can sell you at a great price!


----------



## dilloduck

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is more dangerous? A man with a gun defending himself? OR a President ginning up racial animosity amongst his people?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> If Georgie the Racist was so concerned about his safety, he could have kept his sissy-ass in the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the thing, Joe, in Florida that doesn't matter. They've lowered the bar so much on self defense it's difficult to actually refute the claim. *Following people with a loaded gun and playing cop isn't illegal. *And the person with the gun has no responsibility, whatsoever, to assure that person won't use that gun irresponsibly.
> 
> All one has to do is point, shoot, make sure the person you shot is dead and claim self defense.
> 
> The rest is completely up to the discretion of law enforcement. If they like you? It's a pass. If not? You are going to jail.
> 
> Nothing in the law protects you against that.
Click to expand...


I'm glad that you finally have accepted that fact !


----------



## Sallow

Leweman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is called divisiveness. Constant care by those who are empowered to do so is necessary. He is to lead a nation as a president not as a black man. As the latter he creates nothing but more problems; he becomes the symbol of racial disparity as Mandella became the symbol of resistance or bin Laden became the symbol for al-Qaeda. This is not good for the US the president needs to lead all people not just those who support his various causes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out a problem is not "divisiveness". It's pointing out a problem.
> 
> And if we ever hope to allow all American Citizen's equal treatment by Society and the Law, those problems must be identified and addressed.
> 
> Obama becoming a symbol for the fair treatment of all American Citizens and Civil Rights is nothing to be ashamed of..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out some problems and ignoring other, bigger problems is a big issue.  The president should have stayed out if this like he does all other issues that don't pit one group against another.  This man is horrible at bringing people together.  It's getting really old.
Click to expand...


Which issue did he stay out of?

Seriously? Point it out?

Health Care?
The Financial Calamity?
Joblessness?
Off shoring?
Immigration?
Terrorism?
Assault Rifles?

And the only groups being "pitted" against each other are those that feel private citizens can stalk and shoot innocent kids because they are "suspicious" and those that feel the opposite.


----------



## dilloduck

Sallow said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out a problem is not "divisiveness". It's pointing out a problem.
> 
> And if we ever hope to allow all American Citizen's equal treatment by Society and the Law, those problems must be identified and addressed.
> 
> Obama becoming a symbol for the fair treatment of all American Citizens and Civil Rights is nothing to be ashamed of..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out some problems and ignoring other, bigger problems is a big issue.  The president should have stayed out if this like he does all other issues that don't pit one group against another.  This man is horrible at bringing people together.  It's getting really old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which issue did he stay out of?
> 
> Seriously? Point it out?
> 
> Health Care?
> The Financial Calamity?
> Joblessness?
> Off shoring?
> Immigration?
> Terrorism?
> Assault Rifles?
> 
> And the only groups being "pitted" against each other are those that feel private citizens can stalk and shoot innocent kids because they are "suspicious" and those that feel the opposite.
Click to expand...


you're lying again----no one feels that private citizens can stalk and kill anyone. Is lying all you've got ?


----------



## Sallow

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
> 
> If Georgie the Racist was so concerned about his safety, he could have kept his sissy-ass in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing, Joe, in Florida that doesn't matter. They've lowered the bar so much on self defense it's difficult to actually refute the claim. *Following people with a loaded gun and playing cop isn't illegal. *And the person with the gun has no responsibility, whatsoever, to assure that person won't use that gun irresponsibly.
> 
> All one has to do is point, shoot, make sure the person you shot is dead and claim self defense.
> 
> The rest is completely up to the discretion of law enforcement. If they like you? It's a pass. If not? You are going to jail.
> 
> Nothing in the law protects you against that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you finally have accepted that fact !
Click to expand...


Took awhile.

Florida is fucking insane to allow that sort of behavior. I gave them too much credit. I thought they were a an American State, not acting like they are part of Somalia or Afghanistan.

And American Citizens are not fodder to be mowed down by wannabe cops and vigilantes.


----------



## Esmeralda

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out some problems and ignoring other, bigger problems is a big issue.  The president should have stayed out if this like he does all other issues that don't pit one group against another.  This man is horrible at bringing people together.  It's getting really old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which issue did he stay out of?
> 
> Seriously? Point it out?
> 
> Health Care?
> The Financial Calamity?
> Joblessness?
> Off shoring?
> Immigration?
> Terrorism?
> Assault Rifles?
> 
> And the only groups being "pitted" against each other are those that feel private citizens can stalk and shoot innocent kids because they are "suspicious" and those that feel the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're lying again----no one feels that private citizens can stalk and kill anyone. Is lying all you've got ?
Click to expand...


So you agree that Zimmerman was in the wrong and is a murderer, because that is exactly what he did: he stalked and killed somone.  An innocent, unarmed person. Yes, exactly what he did.


----------



## Sallow

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out some problems and ignoring other, bigger problems is a big issue.  The president should have stayed out if this like he does all other issues that don't pit one group against another.  This man is horrible at bringing people together.  It's getting really old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which issue did he stay out of?
> 
> Seriously? Point it out?
> 
> Health Care?
> The Financial Calamity?
> Joblessness?
> Off shoring?
> Immigration?
> Terrorism?
> Assault Rifles?
> 
> And the only groups being "pitted" against each other are those that feel private citizens can stalk and shoot innocent kids because they are "suspicious" and those that feel the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're lying again----no one feels that private citizens can stalk and kill anyone. Is lying all you've got ?
Click to expand...


Again, not lying at all.

That's what Florida has codified into law.


----------



## Sallow

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which issue did he stay out of?
> 
> Seriously? Point it out?
> 
> Health Care?
> The Financial Calamity?
> Joblessness?
> Off shoring?
> Immigration?
> Terrorism?
> Assault Rifles?
> 
> And the only groups being "pitted" against each other are those that feel private citizens can stalk and shoot innocent kids because they are "suspicious" and those that feel the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're lying again----no one feels that private citizens can stalk and kill anyone. Is lying all you've got ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree that Zimmerman was in the wrong and is a murderer, because that is exactly what he did: he stalked and killed somone.  An innocent, unarmed person. Yes, exactly what he did.
Click to expand...


You'll notice he agreed that Florida law doesn't hold it illegal to follow someone with a loaded gun and play cop.

That sort of behavior is illegal in places like New York.


----------



## dilloduck

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which issue did he stay out of?
> 
> Seriously? Point it out?
> 
> Health Care?
> The Financial Calamity?
> Joblessness?
> Off shoring?
> Immigration?
> Terrorism?
> Assault Rifles?
> 
> And the only groups being "pitted" against each other are those that feel private citizens can stalk and shoot innocent kids because they are "suspicious" and those that feel the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're lying again----no one feels that private citizens can stalk and kill anyone. Is lying all you've got ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, not lying at all.
> 
> That's what Florida has codified into law.
Click to expand...


  Go ahead and try it and see what happens to you.


----------



## Sallow

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're lying again----no one feels that private citizens can stalk and kill anyone. Is lying all you've got ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not lying at all.
> 
> That's what Florida has codified into law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and try it and see what happens to you.
Click to expand...


Try what?


----------



## dilloduck

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which issue did he stay out of?
> 
> Seriously? Point it out?
> 
> Health Care?
> The Financial Calamity?
> Joblessness?
> Off shoring?
> Immigration?
> Terrorism?
> Assault Rifles?
> 
> And the only groups being "pitted" against each other are those that feel private citizens can stalk and shoot innocent kids because they are "suspicious" and those that feel the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're lying again----no one feels that private citizens can stalk and kill anyone. Is lying all you've got ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree that Zimmerman was in the wrong and is a murderer, because that is exactly what he did: he stalked and killed somone.  An innocent, unarmed person. Yes, exactly what he did.
Click to expand...


You conveniently leave out the fight. Why?  Oh wait---I know--it totally fucks up your entire point. Lets ignore reality at all costs.


----------



## dilloduck

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not lying at all.
> 
> That's what Florida has codified into law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and try it and see what happens to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try what?
Click to expand...


Stalking and killing someone  DOH


----------



## Rozman

The left is pushing the narrative that Trevon was walking on the sidewalk munching some skittles 
and George Zimmerman walked up to him and shot him....and the media supported that theory 
by constantly showing pictures of Trevon when he was 10 years old.Anyone watching the TV when this first started thought Zimmerman blew away a 10 year old in cold blood.


----------



## dilloduck

Rozman said:


> The left is pushing the narrative that Trevon was walking on the sidewalk munching some skittles
> and George Zimmerman walked up to him and shot him....and the media supported that theory
> by constantly showing pictures of Trevon when he was 10 years old.Anyone watching the TV when this first started thought Zimmerman blew away a 10 year old in cold blood.



and they act shocked when you don't accept that version of the story.


----------



## Sallow

dilloduck said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're lying again----no one feels that private citizens can stalk and kill anyone. Is lying all you've got ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree that Zimmerman was in the wrong and is a murderer, because that is exactly what he did: he stalked and killed somone.  An innocent, unarmed person. Yes, exactly what he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conveniently leave out the fight. Why?  Oh wait---I know--it totally fucks up your entire point. Lets ignore reality at all costs.
Click to expand...


"The Fight" really should have had no bearing at all on the case. It only becomes an issue because Florida law allows it.

In most civilized countries and states in this country, following a kid with a gun, because you "suspect" he's a criminal and gunning him down is illegal.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rozman said:


> The left is pushing the narrative that Trevon was walking on the sidewalk munching some skittles
> and George Zimmerman walked up to him and shot him....and the media supported that theory
> by constantly showing pictures of Trevon when he was 10 years old.Anyone watching the TV when this first started thought Zimmerman blew away a 10 year old in cold blood.



Liberals are pathological liars, but that's only because they do not think for themselves, they just mindless parrot back whatever is fed into the Progressive Collective


----------



## Katzndogz

obama inserts himself into everything.  It's always all about him.  He grew up in Hawaii, but wants us to believe it was just like Alabama in the 40s.   He lived in Chicago, which as we all know is just like Selma.  Listening to him pontificate about how bad he had it, I pitied his poor grandmother.   That's who he was really railing against.  His grandmother that was afraid of the black man who menaced her at the bus stop.  How he must have hated her.    In obama's mind, black people are angels suffering the taskmaker's lash every time they leave the safety of their home.


----------



## dilloduck

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree that Zimmerman was in the wrong and is a murderer, because that is exactly what he did: he stalked and killed somone.  An innocent, unarmed person. Yes, exactly what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You conveniently leave out the fight. Why?  Oh wait---I know--it totally fucks up your entire point. Lets ignore reality at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Fight" really should have had no bearing at all on the case. It only becomes an issue because Florida law allows it.
> 
> In most civilized countries and states in this country, following a kid with a gun, because you "suspect" he's a criminal and gunning him down is illegal.
Click to expand...


LOL----getting your ass whipped and fighting back is what this entire case is about.


----------



## Connery

Sallow said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That's called "leadership".*
> 
> There are still huge problems with institutional racism in this country.
> 
> President Obama has rightly pointed that out and rightly pointed out there's been a great deal of progress.
> 
> This country, great as it is, has done things in the past that have had impacts on the civil rights of American Citizens.
> 
> And those things weren't short lived. The solutions are going to be difficult and will need constant care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is called divisiveness. Constant care by those who are empowered to do so is necessary. He is to lead a nation as a president not as a black man. As the latter he creates nothing but more problems; he becomes the symbol of racial disparity as Mandella became the symbol of resistance or bin Laden became the symbol for al-Qaeda. This is not good for the US the president needs to lead all people not just those who support his various causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out a problem is not "divisiveness". It's pointing out a problem.
> 
> And if we ever hope to allow all American Citizen's equal treatment by Society and the Law, those problems must be identified and addressed.
> 
> Obama becoming a symbol for the fair treatment of all American Citizens and Civil Rights is nothing to be ashamed of..
Click to expand...



The problem was clear and has been so for many years before Obama. Obama only pointed out* his * personal perspective with remarks such as 'If I Had a Son, He'd Look Like Trayvon' and "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago."


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree that Zimmerman was in the wrong and is a murderer, because that is exactly what he did: he stalked and killed somone.  An innocent, unarmed person. Yes, exactly what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You conveniently leave out the fight. Why?  Oh wait---I know--it totally fucks up your entire point. Lets ignore reality at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Fight" really should have had no bearing at all on the case. It only becomes an issue because Florida law allows it.
> 
> In most civilized countries and states in this country, following a kid with a gun, because you "suspect" he's a criminal and gunning him down is illegal.
Click to expand...


Pretty sure all states allow you to defend yourself against someone pounding your head into the pavement

Which ones don't, do you have a list? Google?


----------



## Sallow

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conveniently leave out the fight. Why?  Oh wait---I know--it totally fucks up your entire point. Lets ignore reality at all costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Fight" really should have had no bearing at all on the case. It only becomes an issue because Florida law allows it.
> 
> In most civilized countries and states in this country, following a kid with a gun, because you "suspect" he's a criminal and gunning him down is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL----getting your ass whipped and fighting back is what this entire case is about.
Click to expand...


It absolutely is not.

What it's about is protecting some very broad and dangerous laws concerning self defense, and institutional racism.

And in a broader sense, it is a civil rights case.


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conveniently leave out the fight. Why?  Oh wait---I know--it totally fucks up your entire point. Lets ignore reality at all costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Fight" really should have had no bearing at all on the case. It only becomes an issue because Florida law allows it.
> 
> In most civilized countries and states in this country, following a kid with a gun, because you "suspect" he's a criminal and gunning him down is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure all states allow you to defend yourself against someone pounding your head into the pavement
> 
> Which ones don't, do you have a list? Google?
Click to expand...


Remember Bernie Goetz?

He was playing cop too.

That's not allowed.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Connery said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is called divisiveness. Constant care by those who are empowered to do so is necessary. He is to lead a nation as a president not as a black man. As the latter he creates nothing but more problems; he becomes the symbol of racial disparity as Mandella became the symbol of resistance or bin Laden became the symbol for al-Qaeda. This is not good for the US the president needs to lead all people not just those who support his various causes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out a problem is not "divisiveness". It's pointing out a problem.
> 
> And if we ever hope to allow all American Citizen's equal treatment by Society and the Law, those problems must be identified and addressed.
> 
> Obama becoming a symbol for the fair treatment of all American Citizens and Civil Rights is nothing to be ashamed of..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem was clear and has been so for many years before Obama. Obama only pointed out* his * personal perspective with remarks such as 'If I Had a Son, He'd Look Like Trayvon' and "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago."
Click to expand...


i dont believe it 

obama and martins lives had been much different 

obama had a rock solid support system his *grandmama* 

martin lost his network in 2010 

obama seems to be a loving father who keeps an *eagle eye *

over the safety and well being of his children 

maybe he should spend some time 

pointing out what worked in his life then 

made it possible for him to become the prezbo of this great nation


----------



## dilloduck

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Fight" really should have had no bearing at all on the case. It only becomes an issue because Florida law allows it.
> 
> In most civilized countries and states in this country, following a kid with a gun, because you "suspect" he's a criminal and gunning him down is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL----getting your ass whipped and fighting back is what this entire case is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It absolutely is not.
> 
> What it's about is protecting some very broad and dangerous laws concerning self defense, and institutional racism.
> 
> And in a broader sense, it is a civil rights case.
Click to expand...


Some are DESPERATELY trying to make this case a "broader issue" but it ain't happening.
If there had been no fight, Zimmerman would be in prison and I would have fully supported that decision. Blacks and liberals have to ignore the fight to make their case that this was all about discrimination. The WAS a fight. Possibly a fight that involved a person profiling a gay person. Sorry--you lose.


----------



## skookerasbil

This is nothing new.....the same played out liberal ploy of making blacks feel that they are the only people looking out for them. Works every time too.......and people wonder why the black communities fall further and further into the abyss.

All a fabulous ruse.







Meanwhile, in places like the ghetto's of Chicago, black youths are being slaughtered every night and they don't do dick about it........you never hear boo from these fucking phonies. But the phoney frauds continue to need 95% of the black vote so they fein outrage over a non-racial incident......because the dull sheep will follow like zombies on a food hunt.


----------



## Leweman

Connery said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is called divisiveness. Constant care by those who are empowered to do so is necessary. He is to lead a nation as a president not as a black man. As the latter he creates nothing but more problems; he becomes the symbol of racial disparity as Mandella became the symbol of resistance or bin Laden became the symbol for al-Qaeda. This is not good for the US the president needs to lead all people not just those who support his various causes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out a problem is not "divisiveness". It's pointing out a problem.
> 
> And if we ever hope to allow all American Citizen's equal treatment by Society and the Law, those problems must be identified and addressed.
> 
> Obama becoming a symbol for the fair treatment of all American Citizens and Civil Rights is nothing to be ashamed of..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem was clear and has been so for many years before Obama. Obama only pointed out* his * personal perspective with remarks such as 'If I Had a Son, He'd Look Like Trayvon' and "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago."
Click to expand...


He also could be the black kid who's body was found rotting in an abandon building who was killed for not joining a gang.  Or in a few years he could have been the black man who defended himself by killing a white car thief that tried to lunge at him ... Yet no speech saying that.  Wouldn't help to divide the nation.  This is what Obama and liberals want.  It's proven by them referring to Zimmerman as white.


----------



## dilloduck

skookerasbil said:


> This is nothing new.....the same played out liberal ploy of making blacks feel that they are the only people looking out for them. Works every time too.......and people wonder why the black communities fall further and further into the abyss.
> 
> All a fabulous ruse.
> 
> Meanwhile, in places like the ghetto's of Chicago, black youths are being slaughtered every night and they don't do dick about it........you never hear boo from these fucking phonies. But the phoney frauds continue to need 95% of the black vote so they fein outrage over a non-racial incident......because the dull sheep will follow like zombies on a food hunt.



Murder is OK. Discrimination is not OK.
Plain and simple.


----------



## Sallow

Connery said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is called divisiveness. Constant care by those who are empowered to do so is necessary. He is to lead a nation as a president not as a black man. As the latter he creates nothing but more problems; he becomes the symbol of racial disparity as Mandella became the symbol of resistance or bin Laden became the symbol for al-Qaeda. This is not good for the US the president needs to lead all people not just those who support his various causes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out a problem is not "divisiveness". It's pointing out a problem.
> 
> And if we ever hope to allow all American Citizen's equal treatment by Society and the Law, those problems must be identified and addressed.
> 
> Obama becoming a symbol for the fair treatment of all American Citizens and Civil Rights is nothing to be ashamed of..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem was clear and has been so for many years before Obama. Obama only pointed out* his * personal perspective with remarks such as 'If I Had a Son, He'd Look Like Trayvon' and "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago."
Click to expand...


And?

Most of the great speeches include a personal perspective.

And unlike every other American President who's talked about the subject of racism in this county, Obama's actually experienced it.


----------



## Katzndogz

I sincerely hope that democrats start running on a major platform of repealing all self defense laws.  They can tell themselves that a majority of the public doesn't want to be able to defend themselves.  

Bernie Goetz is another man who just didn't want to be beat up by a bunch of black guys.  He too was acquitted, to salve hurt feelings he got a short sentence for the possession of an unlicensed gun.   He remains a hero to New York to this very day.

You do understand that Bernie Goetz was acquitted don't you?


----------



## JoeBlam

Two things.....first, hard to believe any white person would have ever shown any fear when Barry was around...."hearing the door locks click" almost sent me over backwards laughing.    And second, that session with the press again revealed what a stuttering moron he is without his teleprompters.


----------



## skookerasbil

Fascinating how people on this forum tend to have the political IQ of a handball.


----------



## dilloduck

skookerasbil said:


> Fascinating how people on this forum tend to have the political IQ of a handball.



To say nothing of simple observation skills.


----------



## Leweman

Sallow said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out a problem is not "divisiveness". It's pointing out a problem.
> 
> And if we ever hope to allow all American Citizen's equal treatment by Society and the Law, those problems must be identified and addressed.
> 
> Obama becoming a symbol for the fair treatment of all American Citizens and Civil Rights is nothing to be ashamed of..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem was clear and has been so for many years before Obama. Obama only pointed out* his * personal perspective with remarks such as 'If I Had a Son, He'd Look Like Trayvon' and "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Most of the great speeches include a personal perspective.
> 
> And unlike every other American President who's talked about the subject of racism in this county, Obama's actually experienced it.
Click to expand...


If he was a black conservative that ran for president I'd feel bad for him.  That's where the real racism comes from.  The liberals that show their true colors when you don't abide by their masters in the liberal party.


----------



## skookerasbil

fuck this repeal shit........it doesn't conform with the reality of gun ownership.........

Research released by Harvard University ( April 2013) shows conclusively.........


*more guns = less crimes*


Does Owning Guns Reduce Crime?



Facts don't matter to people on the left.


----------



## Sallow

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL----getting your ass whipped and fighting back is what this entire case is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely is not.
> 
> What it's about is protecting some very broad and dangerous laws concerning self defense, and institutional racism.
> 
> And in a broader sense, it is a civil rights case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are DESPERATELY trying to make this case a "broader issue" but it ain't happening.
> If there had been no fight, Zimmerman would be in prison and I would have fully supported that decision. Blacks and liberals have to ignore the fight to make their case that this was all about discrimination. The WAS a fight. Possibly a fight that involved a person profiling a gay person. Sorry--you lose.
Click to expand...


This is not a "game" it's a discussion. You have one perspective and I have another.

I don't think this is going away.

And it's not going away because institutional racism still exists.


----------



## dilloduck

Life HAS to be unfair to them. Why else would it be so difficult  ?


----------



## skookerasbil

yuk......yuk.......


racist fucks!!!


----------



## Sallow

Leweman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem was clear and has been so for many years before Obama. Obama only pointed out* his * personal perspective with remarks such as 'If I Had a Son, He'd Look Like Trayvon' and "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Most of the great speeches include a personal perspective.
> 
> And unlike every other American President who's talked about the subject of racism in this county, Obama's actually experienced it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he was a black conservative that ran for president I'd feel bad for him.  That's where the real racism comes from.  The liberals that show their true colors when you don't abide by their masters in the liberal party.
Click to expand...


Engaging in Hyperbole doesn't really have legs outside of the conservative circles you travel in.

Liberal doesn't mean "racist".

True story.

Look it up.


----------



## skookerasbil

This is America........the law matters!!!








No matter how much the left tries to shit on the constitution.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Leweman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem was clear and has been so for many years before Obama. Obama only pointed out* his * personal perspective with remarks such as 'If I Had a Son, He'd Look Like Trayvon' and "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Most of the great speeches include a personal perspective.
> 
> And unlike every other American President who's talked about the subject of racism in this county, Obama's actually experienced it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he was a black conservative that ran for president I'd feel bad for him.  That's where the real racism comes from.  The liberals that show their true colors when you don't abide by their masters in the liberal party.
Click to expand...


Democrats are the Big Plantation Party


----------



## namvet




----------



## Katzndogz

JoeBlam said:


> Two things.....first, hard to believe any white person would have ever shown any fear when Barry was around...."hearing the door locks click" almost sent me over backwards laughing.    And second, that session with the press again revealed what a stuttering moron he is without his teleprompters.



Considering that when obama was a young man he was a drug addict, I don't blame anyone who would lock their doors when this shambling druggie shuffled by.


----------



## Sallow

dilloduck said:


> Life HAS to be unfair to them. Why else would it be so difficult  ?



Life *is *fundamentally unfair. At least to a human perspective. There's nothing "fair" about a lion stalking and hunting a gazelle. But that's part of nature.

We humans believe that we can beat nature and make life for humans "more" fair. And we do this by banding together and forming society.

It's worked out for thousands of years and has made humans the dominant species on the planet.


----------



## Leweman

Sallow said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Most of the great speeches include a personal perspective.
> 
> And unlike every other American President who's talked about the subject of racism in this county, Obama's actually experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he was a black conservative that ran for president I'd feel bad for him.  That's where the real racism comes from.  The liberals that show their true colors when you don't abide by their masters in the liberal party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Engaging in Hyperbole doesn't really have legs outside of the conservative circles you travel in.
> 
> Liberal doesn't mean "racist".
> 
> True story.
> 
> Look it up.
Click to expand...


It means racist as much as conservative does ... Look it up.


----------



## dilloduck

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely is not.
> 
> What it's about is protecting some very broad and dangerous laws concerning self defense, and institutional racism.
> 
> And in a broader sense, it is a civil rights case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are DESPERATELY trying to make this case a "broader issue" but it ain't happening.
> If there had been no fight, Zimmerman would be in prison and I would have fully supported that decision. Blacks and liberals have to ignore the fight to make their case that this was all about discrimination. The WAS a fight. Possibly a fight that involved a person profiling a gay person. Sorry--you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not a "game" it's a discussion. You have one perspective and I have another.
> 
> I don't think this is going away.
> 
> And it's not going away because institutional racism still exists.
Click to expand...


What's the game quote all about? I never said the word game. Yes --we do have different perspectives. I can substantiate mine without lying or omitting facts.
It there racism? Sure. Who hurts from it? EVERYONE. Not just blacks.


----------



## dilloduck

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life HAS to be unfair to them. Why else would it be so difficult  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life *is *fundamentally unfair. At least to a human perspective. There's nothing "fair" about a lion stalking and hunting a gazelle. But that's part of nature.
> 
> We humans believe that we can beat nature and make life for humans "more" fair. And we do this by banding together and forming society.
> 
> It's worked out for thousands of years and has made humans the dominant species on the planet.
Click to expand...


survival is fair. We all fight to survive. I have no problem with that. Do you?
Creating Black organizations is not what I call banding together.Blacks have decided to band with other people of the same race to survive. It's failing because that have opted to choose another race as their enemy.


----------



## Sallow

Leweman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he was a black conservative that ran for president I'd feel bad for him.  That's where the real racism comes from.  The liberals that show their true colors when you don't abide by their masters in the liberal party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engaging in Hyperbole doesn't really have legs outside of the conservative circles you travel in.
> 
> Liberal doesn't mean "racist".
> 
> True story.
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means racist as much as conservative does ... Look it up.
Click to expand...


Not in English:



> ib·er·al  (lbr-l, lbrl)
> adj.
> 1.
> a. Not limited to or by established, traditional, orthodox, or authoritarian attitudes, views, or dogmas; free from bigotry.
> b. Favoring proposals for reform, open to new ideas for progress, and tolerant of the ideas and behavior of others; broad-minded.
> c. Of, relating to, or characteristic of liberalism.
> d. Liberal Of, designating, or characteristic of a political party founded on or associated with principles of social and political liberalism, especially in Great Britain, Canada, and the United States.
> 2.
> a. Tending to give freely; generous: a liberal benefactor.
> b. Generous in amount; ample: a liberal serving of potatoes.
> 3. Not strict or literal; loose or approximate: a liberal translation.
> 4. Of, relating to, or based on the traditional arts and sciences of a college or university curriculum: a liberal education.
> 5.
> a. Archaic Permissible or appropriate for a person of free birth; befitting a lady or gentleman.
> b. Obsolete Morally unrestrained; licentious.
> n.
> 1. A person with liberal ideas or opinions.
> 2. Liberal A member of a Liberal political party.
> liberal - definition of liberal by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.



Is there another language that has the same word?


----------



## Leweman

Sallow said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Engaging in Hyperbole doesn't really have legs outside of the conservative circles you travel in.
> 
> Liberal doesn't mean "racist".
> 
> True story.
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means racist as much as conservative does ... Look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in English:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ib·er·al  (lbr-l, lbrl)
> adj.
> 1.
> a. Not limited to or by established, traditional, orthodox, or authoritarian attitudes, views, or dogmas; free from bigotry.
> b. Favoring proposals for reform, open to new ideas for progress, and tolerant of the ideas and behavior of others; broad-minded.
> c. Of, relating to, or characteristic of liberalism.
> d. Liberal Of, designating, or characteristic of a political party founded on or associated with principles of social and political liberalism, especially in Great Britain, Canada, and the United States.
> 2.
> a. Tending to give freely; generous: a liberal benefactor.
> b. Generous in amount; ample: a liberal serving of potatoes.
> 3. Not strict or literal; loose or approximate: a liberal translation.
> 4. Of, relating to, or based on the traditional arts and sciences of a college or university curriculum: a liberal education.
> 5.
> a. Archaic Permissible or appropriate for a person of free birth; befitting a lady or gentleman.
> b. Obsolete Morally unrestrained; licentious.
> n.
> 1. A person with liberal ideas or opinions.
> 2. Liberal A member of a Liberal political party.
> liberal - definition of liberal by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there another language that has the same word?
Click to expand...


I don't think you get my point that conservative doesn't mean racist either ... Contrary to much of what the media will tell you.


----------



## Smilebong

namvet said:


>



Same old, Same Old.


----------



## Connery

Sallow said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out a problem is not "divisiveness". It's pointing out a problem.
> 
> And if we ever hope to allow all American Citizen's equal treatment by Society and the Law, those problems must be identified and addressed.
> 
> Obama becoming a symbol for the fair treatment of all American Citizens and Civil Rights is nothing to be ashamed of..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem was clear and has been so for many years before Obama. Obama only pointed out* his * personal perspective with remarks such as 'If I Had a Son, He'd Look Like Trayvon' and "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Most of the great speeches include a personal perspective.
> 
> And unlike every other American President who's talked about the subject of racism in this county, Obama's actually experienced it.
Click to expand...


You can rationalize all you want. Obama chose to pick a hot button issue with all the controversy that rips off the scab off of a nation that is still healing from hundreds of years of race problems and injected *himself* into the controversy.


----------



## editec

Bad mobs?

Where?


----------



## blackhawk

Esmeralda said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he probably was like Trayvon. He was a smoke pot punk just like Trayvon. just staying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff like this is really hilarious. G.W. Bush was a draft dodger, drug addict and alcoholic. Obama doing a little pot in college is hardly a comparison. YOUR president was a useless piece of shit who never would have been a governor or a president had it not been for his daddy and his millions.
Click to expand...


Bush was not a draft dodger he served in the Texas Air National Guard and his unit was never deployed overseas Bush never admitted doing drugs and there was never any proof he did just baseless allegations he did Bush like Obama did with his drug use admitted he was drinking to much and was starting to develop a problem and stopped. The rest of your post is not worth responding to.


----------



## Pop23

namvet said:


>



Why all the focus on Zimmerman? ^^^^^^^^^^

Might be the post of the decade!


----------



## skookerasbil

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life HAS to be unfair to them. Why else would it be so difficult  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life *is *fundamentally unfair. At least to a human perspective. There's nothing "fair" about a lion stalking and hunting a gazelle. But that's part of nature.
> 
> We humans believe that we can beat nature and make life for humans "more" fair. And we do this by banding together and forming society.
> 
> It's worked out for thousands of years and has made humans the dominant species on the planet.
Click to expand...



Here, in a nutshell.....is the k00k thinking of the modern day liberal. To them, there should be a solution to EVERY problem, if we really put our mind to it. Right......as if nobody has tried since the beginning of time!!!
The social engineers have been fucking up societies for time and eternity.

The fact is, there are indeed no "solutions" for some problems.....you just have to settle for the best resolution you can. Trying to make believe that by use of social engineering you can resolve differences that have existed for thousands of years is.........fuckking stupid frankly.

One thing is crystal clear however........when government gets involved in trying to level the playing field in society, it does one thing: fuck things up worse. Whether its the economy, the climate or race relations.......whatever it is, they fuck it up more!!! The president sticking his nose in this shit is a perfect example........government fucking things up more. Only difference now is......there are tens of millions of Americans who are getting good and sick and tired of this shit.......so hopefully, they keep pushing the envelope on this racist madness.!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

load up s0ns........load up!!!







Let the limpwristers keep loading up on the wiffle ball bat arsenals!!


----------



## namvet

Esmeralda said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he probably was like Trayvon. He was a smoke pot punk just like Trayvon. just staying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff like this is really hilarious. G.W. Bush was a draft dodger, drug addict and alcoholic. Obama doing a little pot in college is hardly a comparison. YOUR president was a useless piece of shit who never would have been a governor or a president had it not been for his daddy and his millions.
Click to expand...


Obviously you've been brain washed like all libtards. stay the course child. someone else will think for you


----------



## skookerasbil

namvet said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he probably was like Trayvon. He was a smoke pot punk just like Trayvon. just staying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff like this is really hilarious. G.W. Bush was a draft dodger, drug addict and alcoholic. Obama doing a little pot in college is hardly a comparison. YOUR president was a useless piece of shit who never would have been a governor or a president had it not been for his daddy and his millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you've been brain washed like all libtards. stay the course child. someone else will think for you
Click to expand...




dude.....that gif in your sig is classic. Fucking classic.........


----------



## Jarlaxle

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> My justification is that George Zimmerman is a murderer. Most people do not grow up to become murderers. Not even black men, though so many whites in America would like to think so.  Statistically, it is not likely Trayvon, had he been allowed to grow up and live his life, would have killed anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about making the great leap to the truth. GZ is NOT a murderer. You're lying to make your point. Is this something you are aware of or is your delusion so over whelming that you are not even aware of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is indeed a murderer. Just because a misguided jury did not find him guilty, that does not make him  innocent. He is a killer, a murderer.  When someone shoots your unarmed, innocent child, get back to me on this.
Click to expand...


You  wouldn't know a fact if it cracked you over the head with a crowbar.


----------



## namvet

Pop23 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the focus on Zimmerman? ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Might be the post of the decade!
Click to expand...


the libtard MSM claims he's a latino posing as a white guy


----------



## Jarlaxle

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out some problems and ignoring other, bigger problems is a big issue.  The president should have stayed out if this like he does all other issues that don't pit one group against another.  This man is horrible at bringing people together.  It's getting really old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which issue did he stay out of?
> 
> Seriously? Point it out?
> 
> Health Care?
> The Financial Calamity?
> Joblessness?
> Off shoring?
> Immigration?
> Terrorism?
> Assault Rifles?
> 
> And the only groups being "pitted" against each other are those that feel private citizens can stalk and shoot innocent kids because they are "suspicious" and those that feel the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're lying again----no one feels that private citizens can stalk and kill anyone. Is lying all you've got ?
Click to expand...


Of course not!  He also has _ad hominem_, obfuscation, tap-dancing, and flaming!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which issue did he stay out of?
> 
> Seriously? Point it out?
> 
> Health Care?
> The Financial Calamity?
> Joblessness?
> Off shoring?
> Immigration?
> Terrorism?
> Assault Rifles?
> 
> And the only groups being "pitted" against each other are those that feel private citizens can stalk and shoot innocent kids because they are "suspicious" and those that feel the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're lying again----no one feels that private citizens can stalk and kill anyone. Is lying all you've got ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you agree that Zimmerman was in the wrong and is a murderer, because that is exactly what he did: he stalked and killed somone.  An innocent, unarmed person. Yes, exactly what he did.
Click to expand...


Are you LYING or are you just STUPID?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Zona said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this murdering bastards life is ruined forever since i think he is guilty.
> 
> I hope he gets in a cell next to OJ eventually.  We can all just sit back and watch.
> 
> Oh and OP, classy, very very classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think is your business, in America you still have that luxury and others have to respect that it's your opinion and leave it at that. Counter to your opinion the fact remains, a jury of his peers found him innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like OJ.
> 
> God Bless America.
Click to expand...


You had to thank yourself? Are you that fucking pathetic

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freedombecki

skookerasbil said:


> Lets do a quick reality check now.......


Yeah, a quick reality check:


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dpKUjPLLjg]Youth 'Bash Mobs' Sweep Through American Cities - YouTube[/ame]


By* Ari Bloomekatz *July 19, 2013, 11:59 a.m.



Organized "bash mob" crime rampages of roving groups attacking innocent people and businesses have been striking cities around the United States. Law enforcement agencies in Southern California have reported few similar problems -- until now.


In the last several days, there have been several reports of such group crime waves in *South L.A., Hollywood, San Bernardino and Victorville*. Long Beach police are bracing for another one Friday.

These so-called bash mobs of "flash mob" crime waves are organized through social media and have been a problem in Chicago, Philadelphia and Washington. In April, 28 Chicago youths were arrested on suspicion of attacking pedestrians along the city's famed Magnificent Mile. Illinois Gov. Pat Quinn signed legislation in May enacting stiffer penalties for people who text or use social media to organize mob attacks.

Long Beach police warned in a statement that participants could face severe penalties.

"The mere participation in such an event can result in felony charges including conspiracy, and are punishable by imprisonment in the state prison," according to the statement.

Police said they feared bash mob organizers planned to hit Long Beach at 2 p.m.

Long Beach experienced such a gathering July 9, when more than 100 people descended on stretches of downtown in an organized, sudden crime rampage.

On Monday, a group of unruly young people broke off from hundreds gathered for a Trayvon Martin prayer vigil and rushed into a Wal-Mart on Crenshaw Boulevard, where they tossed merchandise and tried to break into a jewelry display case. 

In Hollywood on Tuesday night, a flash mob of thieves rushed down Hollywood Boulevard, stealing phones, knocking over tourists and vandalizing shops, according to police, who said it may have been related to the George Zimmerman verdict. Twelve people &#8212; 11 juveniles and one 18-year-old -- were arrested on suspicion of robbery.  ​
'Bash mobs' sweep through Southern California - latimes.com


Don't expect Obama to announce* "Looters will be shot on sight!!"*

These are supposedly "His People".


----------



## mudwhistle

I guess Obama had hoped he would have gotten rid of our guns by now.


----------



## boedicca

Hey, they attacked a Wal-Mart, so this serves Two Two Two grievance monger objectives in one!


----------



## asaratis

Obama will go down in the annals of history as the first race-pimp President of the United States.


----------



## B. Kidd

Its time to start carrying bear-spray in public. That'll disperse those lil' fuckers.


----------



## Jackson

When you shop, don't forget your AK-47, right, Mr. President?  Maybe there will be a jingle, "When shopping at 7-11, don't forget your AK-47..." Brought to you by Obama's America


----------



## R.C. Christian

A couple of dudes with a few AR,s could have dispersed that mob quickly.


----------



## B. Kidd

R.C. Christian said:


> A couple of dudes with a few AR,s could have dispersed that mob quickly.




Don't forget the duty to retreat first, if reasonable.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Actually 50 state illegal green laser would take most of them down without a fight. Would be a few kids walking around Crenshaw with dark glasses and a service dog, bow wow wow yippie yippie yo.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Damn...once again this guy nails it...argue with dis..


----------



## Katzndogz

Bash mobs are the evolution of the riot.  The next step.


----------



## RadicalRedneck

To All You Bleeding Heart Libs Out there, There&#8217;s Another Term for &#8216;Racial Profiling&#8217;&#8230;..It&#8217;s Called Having Good Judgment!


----------



## Mr. H.

Thanks, Obama... for five years of a whole lot of nothin'. 

1206 days, 17 hours, 45 minutes to go...


----------



## Samson

The fact is that there were hundreds gathered for a Trayvon Martin prayer vigil

among this group there were bad apples.

_On Monday, a group of unruly young people broke off from hundreds gathered for a Trayvon Martin prayer vigil and rushed into a Wal-Mart on Crenshaw Boulevard, where they tossed merchandise and tried to break into a jewelry display case.​_
There's really nothing to relate this to the George Zimmerman Verdict, except that police said it MIGHT be. It MIGHT also have something to do with Hollywood Boulevard being a shitty part of LA where the cops are doing a crappy job.

_In Hollywood on Tuesday night, a flash mob of thieves rushed down Hollywood Boulevard, stealing phones, knocking over tourists and vandalizing shops, according to police, who said it may have been related to the George Zimmerman verdict. Twelve people  11 juveniles and one 18-year-old -- were arrested on suspicion of robbery.​_


----------



## Vandalshandle

GZ started stalking this black guy because he was "acting suspiciously", which in Florida is a capital crime....(unless it is in the ghetto).


----------



## Katzndogz

Everyone wants to forget the important little detail.   Trayvon Martin made a choice to beat someone up.  Someone he didn't know, because his machoness was being dissed.  He didn't stop to think that the person he chose would be armed.   The lesson to be learned is, don't go around beating up strangers because any one of them could be armed.  That's the lesson, and no one is learning it, not one person.  Which makes this incident certain to be repeated.


----------



## Unkotare

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't have happened if Trayvon had not gone back and punched Zimmerman in the face either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The altercation began with Zimmerman. That is an undeniable fact - Zimmerman admits to following the boy.
Click to expand...



So, every time you walk down the street, anyone walking behind you is in an "altercation" with you? You'd best stay away from busy cities in that case.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Katzndogz said:


> Everyone wants to forget the important little detail.   Trayvon Martin made a choice to beat someone up.  Someone he didn't know, because his machoness was being dissed.  He didn't stop to think that the person he chose would be armed.   The lesson to be learned is, don't go around beating up strangers because any one of them could be armed.  That's the lesson, and no one is learning it, not one person.  Which makes this incident certain to be repeated.



Or, contrarywise, GZ pulled a gun, and Trayvon decided to "stand his ground", which he had every right to do.


----------



## Unkotare

Kooshdakhaa said:


> You Goddamn people are making me embarrassed to be White.  And I'm not necessarily the most diversity-tolerant person in the world.  But some of you are frightening.  Truly, truly frightening.



Who the hell cares if you're 'white,' and what the hell would it have to do with this anyway? A jury heard both sides, examined all available evidence, and reached a verdict. That's it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing, Joe, in Florida that doesn't matter. They've lowered the bar so much on self defense it's difficult to actually refute the claim. *Following people with a loaded gun and playing cop isn't illegal. *And the person with the gun has no responsibility, whatsoever, to assure that person won't use that gun irresponsibly.
> 
> All one has to do is point, shoot, make sure the person you shot is dead and claim self defense.
> 
> The rest is completely up to the discretion of law enforcement. If they like you? It's a pass. If not? You are going to jail.
> 
> Nothing in the law protects you against that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you finally have accepted that fact !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took awhile.
> 
> Florida is fucking insane to allow that sort of behavior. I gave them too much credit. I thought they were a an American State, not acting like they are part of Somalia or Afghanistan.
> 
> And American Citizens are not fodder to be mowed down by wannabe cops and vigilantes.
Click to expand...


American Citizans are only to be mowed down by thugs. Da!


----------



## Zona

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you finally have accepted that fact !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took awhile.
> 
> Florida is fucking insane to allow that sort of behavior. I gave them too much credit. I thought they were a an American State, not acting like they are part of Somalia or Afghanistan.
> 
> And American Citizens are not fodder to be mowed down by wannabe cops and vigilantes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American Citizans are only to be mowed down by thugs. Da!
Click to expand...


The thug did the shoot here.  Good call.  An unarmed American Citizen was gunned down by a damn Thug wanna be cop.


----------



## JimBowie1958

mudwhistle said:


> Youth 'Bash Mobs' Sweep Through American Cities - YouTube
> 
> 
> By* Ari Bloomekatz *July 19, 2013, 11:59 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> Organized "bash mob" crime rampages of roving groups attacking innocent people and businesses have been striking cities around the United States. Law enforcement agencies in Southern California have reported few similar problems -- until now.
> 
> 
> In the last several days, there have been several reports of such group crime waves in *South L.A., Hollywood, San Bernardino and Victorville*. Long Beach police are bracing for another one Friday.
> 
> These so-called bash mobs of "flash mob" crime waves are organized through social media and have been a problem in Chicago, Philadelphia and Washington. In April, 28 Chicago youths were arrested on suspicion of attacking pedestrians along the city's famed Magnificent Mile. Illinois Gov. Pat Quinn signed legislation in May enacting stiffer penalties for people who text or use social media to organize mob attacks.
> 
> Long Beach police warned in a statement that participants could face severe penalties.
> 
> "The mere participation in such an event can result in felony charges including conspiracy, and are punishable by imprisonment in the state prison," according to the statement.
> 
> Police said they feared bash mob organizers planned to hit Long Beach at 2 p.m.
> 
> Long Beach experienced such a gathering July 9, when more than 100 people descended on stretches of downtown in an organized, sudden crime rampage.
> 
> On Monday, a group of unruly young people broke off from hundreds gathered for a Trayvon Martin prayer vigil and rushed into a Wal-Mart on Crenshaw Boulevard, where they tossed merchandise and tried to break into a jewelry display case.
> 
> In Hollywood on Tuesday night, a flash mob of thieves rushed down Hollywood Boulevard, stealing phones, knocking over tourists and vandalizing shops, according to police, who said it may have been related to the George Zimmerman verdict. Twelve people  11 juveniles and one 18-year-old -- were arrested on suspicion of robbery.  ​
> 'Bash mobs' sweep through Southern California - latimes.com
> 
> 
> Don't expect Obama to announce* "Looters will be shot on sight!!"*
> 
> These are supposedly "His People".



Top 100 Black Mob Violence Videos - From White Girl Bleed a Lot.


----------



## JimBowie1958

B. Kidd said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of dudes with a few AR,s could have dispersed that mob quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the duty to retreat first, if reasonable.
Click to expand...


California doe snot have a duty to retreat.

Self defense laws in California | KGET TV 17



> California does not have the Stand Your Ground law. Instead, it has something called a Castle Law and No Duty to Retreat. While some interpret the law to be very close to Stand Your Ground, if not the same, others say Stand Your Ground is far more dangerous.



http://www.pagunblog.com/2012/03/22/crowdsourcing-no-duty-to-retreat-states/


----------



## R.C. Christian

I want a tee shirt that says "I didn't Kill Trayvon, don't beat me up yo".


----------



## Katzndogz

Vandalshandle said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants to forget the important little detail.   Trayvon Martin made a choice to beat someone up.  Someone he didn't know, because his machoness was being dissed.  He didn't stop to think that the person he chose would be armed.   The lesson to be learned is, don't go around beating up strangers because any one of them could be armed.  That's the lesson, and no one is learning it, not one person.  Which makes this incident certain to be repeated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, contrarywise, GZ pulled a gun, and Trayvon decided to "stand his ground", which he had every right to do.
Click to expand...


This deserves some kind of award for stupidity.

You are suggesting that Zimmerman pulled a gun and Martin then decided to punch him in the nose.  Is that your theory?  If so, Martin deserved killing as a Darwin award winner. 

George Zimmerman was jumped and attacked by the self named No Limit Nigga.  Unfortunately for Trayvon the man he attacked and assumed to be unable to fight back had a gun.  

This happens every day.  It was mere chance that some kind of chord was struck and this case chosen to be used to repeal self defense laws.  It just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

snopes.com: Trayvon Martin Photos






Is there nothing the creepy ass cracker racists won't lie about?


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## R.C. Christian

Yes, he was a brightly shining beacon of human decency, a wonderful human being, and a cherished roll model for black youth everywhere. I think we should names streets after him!


----------



## skookerasbil

nobody cares sweetie........







And we thinks there is nothing more hideous than an angry miserable feminist bulldog


----------



## skookerasbil

Once again, the PC whores and the blacks have been hoodwinked by their heros!!!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Two Thumbs

but using a pic of a 12 y/o trayvon is ok.


fucking hypocritical fuck hole morons never ever gave a fuck about actual justice, they were told that Jorge was white and it was all these ******* heard.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

FACT is, Trayvon did nothing wrong and was murdered.

The murderer got away with it.

And the creepy ass cracker racists just keep adding more and more lies.

What you fools don't seem to GET is that even if that had been Trayvon, flipping the bird is not a capital offense. Doesn't matter whether he was going to grow up to be a criminal or a neurosurgeon. Just as it didn't matter that GZ is a skinhead racist. 

That was not the question then, nor is it now.  

Trayvon had every right to be where he was and doing what he was doing. He should not have been stalked and gunned down. 

Period. 

All the racist lies won't change that one fact.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree that Zimmerman was in the wrong and is a murderer, because that is exactly what he did: he stalked and killed somone.  An innocent, unarmed person. Yes, exactly what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You conveniently leave out the fight. Why?  Oh wait---I know--it totally fucks up your entire point. Lets ignore reality at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Fight" really should have had no bearing at all on the case. It only becomes an issue because Florida law allows it.
> 
> In most civilized countries and states in this country, following a kid with a gun, because you "suspect" he's a criminal and gunning him down is illegal.
Click to expand...


Gunning a "kid" down is illegal, shooting him in self-defense is not. Sorry.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Zona said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took awhile.
> 
> Florida is fucking insane to allow that sort of behavior. I gave them too much credit. I thought they were a an American State, not acting like they are part of Somalia or Afghanistan.
> 
> And American Citizens are not fodder to be mowed down by wannabe cops and vigilantes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Citizans are only to be mowed down by thugs. Da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thug did the shoot here.  Good call.  An unarmed American Citizen was gunned down by a damn Thug wanna be cop.
Click to expand...


You're correct. The thug was killed when he attacked someone for following him.
How's that ultra-macho culture working out for Trayvon?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

> Thanks For The Bash-Mobs Mr. President



Bullshit.

As usual.


----------



## Pop23

Zona said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took awhile.
> 
> Florida is fucking insane to allow that sort of behavior. I gave them too much credit. I thought they were a an American State, not acting like they are part of Somalia or Afghanistan.
> 
> And American Citizens are not fodder to be mowed down by wannabe cops and vigilantes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Citizans are only to be mowed down by thugs. Da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thug did the shoot here.  Good call.  An unarmed American Citizen was gunned down by a damn Thug wanna be cop.
Click to expand...


So, put yourself in Zimmermans and shoes. Your having your head bashed against a concrete sidewalk. You have a gun. 

Do you wait until the attacker decides he's bashed your head into the concrete enough, or pull the gun and stop the potentially deadly attack?

Be honest if you would please


----------



## Katzndogz

R.C. Christian said:


> Yes, he was a brightly shining beacon of human decency, a wonderful human being, and a cherished roll model for black youth everywhere. I think we should names streets after him!



Race hustlers already set up a foundation in his name so they can collect money.


----------



## Mr. H.

Luddly Neddite said:


> Thanks For The Bash-Mobs Mr. President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> As usual.
Click to expand...


You forgot "hater dupe".

Oh wait... that's that other nutter.


----------



## Zona

R.C. Christian said:


> Yes, he was a brightly shining beacon of human decency, a wonderful human being, and a cherished roll model for black youth everywhere. I think we should names streets after him!



Agreed.

On and I am with you...fuck Zimmerman.


----------



## Immanuel

For the record none of those pictures were instrumental in the acquittal of George Zimmerman. Go figure.

Immie


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Immanuel said:


> For the record none of those pictures were instrumental in the acquittal of George Zimmerman. Go figure.
> 
> Immie



The OP had no problem with the Media showing over and over for months a picture of Martin 12 years old though. One his Mother gave as I recall. And it is still used by some.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Luddly Neddite said:


> FACT is, Trayvon did nothing wrong and was murdered.



Dudley lies so much he now can't separate his lies from fact.


----------



## driveby

Luddly Neddite said:


> snopes.com: Trayvon Martin Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there nothing the creepy ass cracker racists won't lie about?





Oh, so he was a limited nigga instead of a no limit nigga?........


----------



## freedombecki

Katzndogz said:


> Everyone wants to forget the important little detail. Trayvon Martin made a choice to beat someone up. Someone he didn't know, because his machoness was being dissed. He didn't stop to think that the person he chose would be armed. The lesson to be learned is, don't go around beating up strangers because any one of them could be armed. That's the lesson, and no one is learning it, not one person. Which makes this incident certain to be repeated.


Instead, the left persists with a "Saint Trayvon" this and "Saint Tryavon" that. The beatification of a common criminal, no matter how young, is never a good idea. And the worst part about it is that American children will pay a price for it.


----------



## Rozman

But the media saying over and over that Trevon was killed just for being black
and was just walking around with a bag of candy and a drink while doing nothing
is acceptable?


----------



## Zona

Pop23 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Citizans are only to be mowed down by thugs. Da!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thug did the shoot here.  Good call.  An unarmed American Citizen was gunned down by a damn Thug wanna be cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, put yourself in Zimmermans and shoes. Your having your head bashed against a concrete sidewalk. You have a gun.
> 
> Do you wait until the attacker decides he's bashed your head into the concrete enough, or pull the gun and stop the potentially deadly attack?
> 
> Be honest if you would please
Click to expand...


I will be honest.  Can you prove his head was being "bashed" on the concrete?  You be honest.  

Could it be he bumped his head after he attacked a kid and that kid could fight.  That kid punched him in the nose, and down went that fat ass.  

Who said his head was being bashed, ZIMMERMAN?   

Be real here for a second.  What the fuck else is he going to say?  I profiled, followed and got out of my truck because "they always get away" so I was pumped.  Took a swing and got my ass kicked.  Then I killed him..Does ANY evidence say this version of the story didnt happen?


----------



## Zona

freedombecki said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants to forget the important little detail. Trayvon Martin made a choice to beat someone up. Someone he didn't know, because his machoness was being dissed. He didn't stop to think that the person he chose would be armed. The lesson to be learned is, don't go around beating up strangers because any one of them could be armed. That's the lesson, and no one is learning it, not one person. Which makes this incident certain to be repeated.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, the left persists with a "Saint Trayvon" this and "Saint Tryavon" that. The beatification of a common criminal, no matter how young, is never a good idea. And the worst part about it is that American children will pay a price for it.
Click to expand...


How the hell is Martin a "criminal"?  Who got in trouble with the police?  Who had a restraining order because of his temper?

Zimmerman, but Martin is the "criminal"?  Are THEY all criminals?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Rozman said:


> But the media saying over and over that Trevon was killed just for being black
> and was just walking around with a bag of candy and a drink while doing nothing
> is acceptable?



Never mind the time line that shows he was either crawling home on all 4's or doing something else. Never mind the burglary tool found about where Trayvon came at Zimmerman. Never mind that his girlfriend TESTIFIED that martin was home, meaning he chose to go back. Never mind that Martin initiated the confrontation as evidenced by his own phone log.

And of course ignore the fact that all but one witness places Martin on top of Zimmerman pounding him. Don't pay any attention to the broken nose the bruised knuckles or the bashed head. And for God's sake don't pay any attention to the fact Zimmerman repeatedly called for help before using his weapon.


----------



## freedombecki

Zona said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thug did the shoot here. Good call. An unarmed American Citizen was gunned down by a damn Thug wanna be cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, put yourself in Zimmermans and shoes. Your having your head bashed against a concrete sidewalk. You have a gun.
> 
> Do you wait until the attacker decides he's bashed your head into the concrete enough, or pull the gun and stop the potentially deadly attack?
> 
> Be honest if you would please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be honest. Can you prove his head was being "bashed" on the concrete? You be honest.
> 
> Could it be he bumped his head after he attacked a kid and that kid could fight. That kid punched him in the nose, and down went that fat ass.
> 
> Who said his head was being bashed, ZIMMERMAN?
> 
> Be real here for a second. What the fuck else is he going to say? I profiled, followed and got out of my truck because "they always get away" so I was pumped. Took a swing and got my ass kicked. Then I killed him..Does ANY evidence say this version of the story didnt happen?
Click to expand...

 It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks, Zona. The jury accepted the fact that Zimmerman was bashed according to his description of what happened when queried by police. Forensics scientists showed that the injuries on Zimmerman's head were consistent with his statement. The police decided this as well and released him from their custody, convinced his action was in self-defense. The jury accepted self-defense over manslaughter and over murder too. Legally, he did no crime. End of story.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Katzndogz said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants to forget the important little detail.   Trayvon Martin made a choice to beat someone up.  Someone he didn't know, because his machoness was being dissed.  He didn't stop to think that the person he chose would be armed.   The lesson to be learned is, don't go around beating up strangers because any one of them could be armed.  That's the lesson, and no one is learning it, not one person.  Which makes this incident certain to be repeated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, contrarywise, GZ pulled a gun, and Trayvon decided to "stand his ground", which he had every right to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This deserves some kind of award for stupidity.
> 
> You are suggesting that Zimmerman pulled a gun and Martin then decided to punch him in the nose.  Is that your theory?  If so, Martin deserved killing as a Darwin award winner.
> 
> George Zimmerman was jumped and attacked by the self named No Limit Nigga.  Unfortunately for Trayvon the man he attacked and assumed to be unable to fight back had a gun.
> 
> This happens every day.  It was mere chance that some kind of chord was struck and this case chosen to be used to repeal self defense laws.  It just isn't going to happen.
Click to expand...


Oh..sorry, Katz. I didn't realize that you were there witnessing events....


----------



## Katzndogz

freedombecki said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants to forget the important little detail. Trayvon Martin made a choice to beat someone up. Someone he didn't know, because his machoness was being dissed. He didn't stop to think that the person he chose would be armed. The lesson to be learned is, don't go around beating up strangers because any one of them could be armed. That's the lesson, and no one is learning it, not one person. Which makes this incident certain to be repeated.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, the left persists with a "Saint Trayvon" this and "Saint Tryavon" that. The beatification of a common criminal, no matter how young, is never a good idea. And the worst part about it is that American children will pay a price for it.
Click to expand...


Before Saint Trayvon we had Saint Che, Saint Tookie and Saint Mumia.   The beatification of Saint Jahar is just beginning.


----------



## freedombecki

Zona said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants to forget the important little detail. Trayvon Martin made a choice to beat someone up. Someone he didn't know, because his machoness was being dissed. He didn't stop to think that the person he chose would be armed. The lesson to be learned is, don't go around beating up strangers because any one of them could be armed. That's the lesson, and no one is learning it, not one person. Which makes this incident certain to be repeated.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, the left persists with a "Saint Trayvon" this and "Saint Tryavon" that. The beatification of a common criminal, no matter how young, is never a good idea. And the worst part about it is that American children will pay a price for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell is Martin a "criminal"? Who got in trouble with the police? Who had a restraining order because of his temper?
> 
> Zimmerman, but Martin is the "criminal"? Are THEY all criminals?
Click to expand...

 You didn't hear it on the grapevine, Zona? Trayvon's school expelled him for having stolen jewelry on school property in his locker and he told them all about it. They had no choice. It's the law. He had also in the past used the locker for other nefarious activities such as a cradle for his illegal possessions of mind-altering substances, two counts. On his cell phone the police found another picture made recently of more piles of jewelry they were not allowed to admit into court proceedings. The pictures had been taken after the school expropriated his earlier hauls of stuff.

You need to get out of your groupthink mode, Zona dear, and back into the real world, where all allowed evidence is not all the evidence that exists. Trayvon was shown to have engaged in an inappropriate threat to somebody else's life in addition to his other known and undeniable criminal behaviors.


----------



## konradv

Regardless, the incidents aren't nearly as bad as predicted.  The hoped for "Helter Skelter" hasn't materialized and many of the board CONS seem to be getting really butthurt about it!


----------



## freedombecki

Katzndogz said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants to forget the important little detail. Trayvon Martin made a choice to beat someone up. Someone he didn't know, because his machoness was being dissed. He didn't stop to think that the person he chose would be armed. The lesson to be learned is, don't go around beating up strangers because any one of them could be armed. That's the lesson, and no one is learning it, not one person. Which makes this incident certain to be repeated.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, the left persists with a "Saint Trayvon" this and "Saint Tryavon" that. The beatification of a common criminal, no matter how young, is never a good idea. And the worst part about it is that American children will pay a price for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Saint Trayvon we had Saint Che, Saint Tookie and Saint Mumia. The beatification of Saint Jahar is just beginning.
Click to expand...

 Oh, ringy ding ding. <facepalm>


----------



## Katzndogz

Vandalshandle said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, contrarywise, GZ pulled a gun, and Trayvon decided to "stand his ground", which he had every right to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This deserves some kind of award for stupidity.
> 
> You are suggesting that Zimmerman pulled a gun and Martin then decided to punch him in the nose.  Is that your theory?  If so, Martin deserved killing as a Darwin award winner.
> 
> George Zimmerman was jumped and attacked by the self named No Limit Nigga.  Unfortunately for Trayvon the man he attacked and assumed to be unable to fight back had a gun.
> 
> This happens every day.  It was mere chance that some kind of chord was struck and this case chosen to be used to repeal self defense laws.  It just isn't going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..sorry, Katz. I didn't realize that you were there witnessing events....
Click to expand...


You claim to have seen Zimmerman pull his gun and then the thug punched him.  The evidence is the evidence and you can't change it.


----------



## jon_berzerk

freedombecki said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, the left persists with a "Saint Trayvon" this and "Saint Tryavon" that. The beatification of a common criminal, no matter how young, is never a good idea. And the worst part about it is that American children will pay a price for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell is Martin a "criminal"? Who got in trouble with the police? Who had a restraining order because of his temper?
> 
> Zimmerman, but Martin is the "criminal"? Are THEY all criminals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't hear it on the grapevine, Zona? Trayvon's school expelled him for having stolen jewelry on school property in his locker and he told them all about it. They had no choice. It's the law. He had also in the past used the locker for other nefarious activities such as a cradle for his illegal possessions of mind-altering substances, two counts. On his cell phone the police found another picture made recently of more piles of jewelry they were not allowed to admit into court proceedings. The pictures had been taken after the school expropriated his earlier hauls of stuff.
> 
> You need to get out of your groupthink mode, Zona dear, and back into the real world, where all allowed evidence is not all the evidence that exists. Trayvon was shown to have engaged in an inappropriate threat to somebody else's life in addition to his other known and undeniable criminal behaviors.
Click to expand...


new information shows an assault on a teacher


----------



## Pop23

Zona said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thug did the shoot here.  Good call.  An unarmed American Citizen was gunned down by a damn Thug wanna be cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, put yourself in Zimmermans and shoes. Your having your head bashed against a concrete sidewalk. You have a gun.
> 
> Do you wait until the attacker decides he's bashed your head into the concrete enough, or pull the gun and stop the potentially deadly attack?
> 
> Be honest if you would please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be honest.  Can you prove his head was being "bashed" on the concrete?  You be honest.
> 
> Could it be he bumped his head after he attacked a kid and that kid could fight.  That kid punched him in the nose, and down went that fat ass.
> 
> Who said his head was being bashed, ZIMMERMAN?
> 
> Be real here for a second.  What the fuck else is he going to say?  I profiled, followed and got out of my truck because "they always get away" so I was pumped.  Took a swing and got my ass kicked.  Then I killed him..Does ANY evidence say this version of the story didnt happen?
Click to expand...


Sorry Zona, it really is not that tough of a question. Why fight answering it?

You are having YOUR head bashed on a concrete sidewalk. YOU have two choices:

A. Allow the bashing to continue resulting in possible death

Or

B. Pull your gun and shoot the attacker

Which do you do?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Two Thumbs said:


> but using a pic of a 12 y/o trayvon is ok.
> 
> 
> fucking hypocritical fuck hole morons never ever gave a fuck about actual justice, they were told that Jorge was white and it was all these ******* heard.



You didn't read the article, did you.  That picture that was supposedly of a 12-year old Martin was probably more like when he was 16 years old, taken about seven months before his death.  Certainly, no one can verify that he was only 12 in that picture.  Here's his 11th grade ID Photo.  That's the face of a boy, not a man.  And oh, by the way, he was only 5'11" and 158 lbs. at the time of his death.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pop23 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, put yourself in Zimmermans and shoes. Your having your head bashed against a concrete sidewalk. You have a gun.
> 
> Do you wait until the attacker decides he's bashed your head into the concrete enough, or pull the gun and stop the potentially deadly attack?
> 
> Be honest if you would please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be honest.  Can you prove his head was being "bashed" on the concrete?  You be honest.
> 
> Could it be he bumped his head after he attacked a kid and that kid could fight.  That kid punched him in the nose, and down went that fat ass.
> 
> Who said his head was being bashed, ZIMMERMAN?
> 
> Be real here for a second.  What the fuck else is he going to say?  I profiled, followed and got out of my truck because "they always get away" so I was pumped.  Took a swing and got my ass kicked.  Then I killed him..Does ANY evidence say this version of the story didnt happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Zona, it really is not that tough of a question. Why fight answering it?
> 
> You are having YOUR head bashed on a concrete sidewalk. YOU have two choices:
> 
> A. Allow the bashing to continue resulting in possible death
> 
> Or
> 
> B. Pull your gun and shoot the attacker
> 
> Which do you do?
Click to expand...


still no answer 

hymmm


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

And once again from the article Luddly posted, which you apparently didn't read all the way through, or perhaps aren't capable of reading, here is a picture of Trayvon nine days before Zimmerman shot and killed him.  (That's him on the far right in the group photo...celebrating his mother's birthday...what a thug.)


----------



## JimBowie1958

Mr. H. said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For The Bash-Mobs Mr. President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot "hater dupe".
> 
> Oh wait... that's that other nutter.
Click to expand...


So  you might say that Luddly gave us a mutter from anudder nutter?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

This is not going to go away.  I am getting more and more pissed about this.  And I am a 60-year-old white woman.  And there are a lot of us out here that feel the same.  The killing of this boy was an atrocity.

I hope any black people reading my words will realize that most white people aren't like the bigots you see posting on this forum.  We are just as appalled as you are at what happened to this kid.

It's amusing to watch the racists on this board become more and more emboldened.  Now just outright using the word  "******."  They cling together and feel empowered in their numbers.  What they don't realize is they are not the majority.  They are old fossils, narrow-minded and obsolete, and the world will be a better place when they just die out.

I have been guilty of racist comments and even racist viewpoints in my life, because I grew up hearing it.  But I knew I was wrong.  Deep, down inside my heart I knew I was wrong, so I was able to evolve to a higher standard.

My Dad was a racist.  I remember a story he told about back in the 50s when a group of fellow educators met for a lunch at a local restaurant.  And this was in Juneau, Alaska, not the south.  One of them was black.  They had just gotten themselves seated when the restaurant owner came out from the back and told them they did not serve negroes.  I guess deep in my Dad's heart he wasn't truly racist, because he was the first to stand up and say, "Well, fuck you.  Come on everybody, let's go somewhere else!"  And eight white men got up and left the restaurant in support of the one black man who was being discriminated against.

I've always loved that story because I think it divulged my Dad's TRUE nature.


----------



## Immanuel

Kooshdakhaa said:


> And once again from the article Luddly posted, which you apparently didn't read all the way through, or perhaps aren't capable of reading, here is a picture of Trayvon nine days before Zimmerman shot and killed him.  (That's him on the far right in the group photo...celebrating his mother's birthday...what a thug.)



So, you are saying that a picture says a thousand words?

Sorry, I can't tell what kind of a person Trayvon was from those pictures.

Immie


----------



## JoeB131

RetiredGySgt said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the media saying over and over that Trevon was killed just for being black
> and was just walking around with a bag of candy and a drink while doing nothing
> is acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the time line that shows he was either crawling home on all 4's or doing something else. Never mind the burglary tool found about where Trayvon came at Zimmerman. Never mind that his girlfriend TESTIFIED that martin was home, meaning he chose to go back. Never mind that Martin initiated the confrontation as evidenced by his own phone log.
> 
> And of course ignore the fact that all but one witness places Martin on top of Zimmerman pounding him. Don't pay any attention to the broken nose the bruised knuckles or the bashed head. And for God's sake don't pay any attention to the fact Zimmerman repeatedly called for help before using his weapon.
Click to expand...


How many facts do you get wrong here. 

The "Burglary tool" was a screwdriver found in his locker at school. (For which he was suspended, but kids get suspended for drawing guns.)  

Most of your other facts are supported by evidence.


----------



## Pop23

Luddly Neddite said:


> FACT is, Trayvon did nothing wrong and was murdered.
> 
> The murderer got away with it.
> 
> And the creepy ass cracker racists just keep adding more and more lies.
> 
> What you fools don't seem to GET is that even if that had been Trayvon, flipping the bird is not a capital offense. Doesn't matter whether he was going to grow up to be a criminal or a neurosurgeon. Just as it didn't matter that GZ is a skinhead racist.
> 
> That was not the question then, nor is it now.
> 
> Trayvon had every right to be where he was and doing what he was doing. He should not have been stalked and gunned down.
> 
> Period.
> 
> All the racist lies won't change that one fact.



1. Fact, the jury obviously thinks you're full of crap

2. What Murderer are you talking about. Zimmerman was found not guilty so it can't be him

3. Imagine YOU are having your head beat against a concrete sidewalk, do you:

    A. Lay back and let the attacker continue pounding your head on concrete

Or

   B. Pull the weapon you have and shoot to stop the attack

I am anticipating the sound of crickets chirping.


----------



## boedicca

[Luddly Lemming]Trayvon Martin is the kindest, bravest, warmest, most wonderful human being I've ever known in my life. [/Luddly Lemming]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Rozman said:


> But the media saying over and over that Trevon was killed just for being black
> and was just walking around with a bag of candy and a drink while doing nothing
> is acceptable?



Yes, because it was true.


----------



## Vox

People.

Can we give it a rest?

May Trayvon rest in peace.

Leave him alone.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Luddly Neddite said:


> FACT is, Trayvon did nothing wrong and was murdered.
> 
> The murderer got away with it.
> 
> And the creepy ass cracker racists just keep adding more and more lies.
> 
> What you fools don't seem to GET is that even if that had been Trayvon, flipping the bird is not a capital offense. Doesn't matter whether he was going to grow up to be a criminal or a neurosurgeon. Just as it didn't matter that GZ is a skinhead racist.
> 
> That was not the question then, nor is it now.
> 
> Trayvon had every right to be where he was and doing what he was doing. He should not have been stalked and gunned down.
> 
> Period.
> 
> All the racist lies won't change that one fact.



your constant lying that he was murdered is getting old.

justice says he wasn't

truth hurts, but it's time to suck it up, be a fucking man, and admit you're a moron.


----------



## Katzndogz

For all the people including the thug presidebt saying I am Trayvon, there are nine times more who know they could be George Zimmerman.   Everyone, including black men and women know that they are one attack away from their own fate by some thug who doesn't like the way they walk.  

It was just a few days ago that a thug stabbed a woman on the subway for looking at him. 

I am George Zimmerman.  If it had been me getting my head pounded into the pavement I would have shot Trayvon too and so would everyone else.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Pop23 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> FACT is, Trayvon did nothing wrong and was murdered.
> 
> The murderer got away with it.
> 
> And the creepy ass cracker racists just keep adding more and more lies.
> 
> What you fools don't seem to GET is that even if that had been Trayvon, flipping the bird is not a capital offense. Doesn't matter whether he was going to grow up to be a criminal or a neurosurgeon. Just as it didn't matter that GZ is a skinhead racist.
> 
> That was not the question then, nor is it now.
> 
> Trayvon had every right to be where he was and doing what he was doing. He should not have been stalked and gunned down.
> 
> Period.
> 
> All the racist lies won't change that one fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Fact, the jury obviously thinks you're full of crap
> 
> 2. What Murderer are you talking about. Zimmerman was found not guilty so it can't be him
> 
> 3. Imagine YOU are having your head beat against a concrete sidewalk, do you:
> 
> A. Lay back and let the attacker continue pounding your head on concrete
> 
> Or
> 
> B. Pull the weapon you have and shoot to stop the attack
> 
> I am anticipating the sound of crickets chirping.
Click to expand...


So you're saying that if I am out walking one night and I notice someone following me, and then later we come face to face and I ask him why he's following me and he makes a gesture I preceive as threatening, such as reaching for his gun, or coming toward me while asking me what the fuck I'm up to, and I defend myself by punching him in the face and he falls down but he's reaching for his gun, so I jump on him and try to stop him from getting his gun...

That it's okay for him to shoot me dead?

I'll remember that and just let the rapist or murderer or whoever it is following me in the night just have their way with me rather than defend myself.


----------



## JoeB131

Vox said:


> People.
> 
> Can we give it a rest?
> 
> May Trayvon rest in peace.
> 
> Leave him alone.



Not that I think anything happens to you after you die, but that isn't the issue here. 

The issue here is, was justice done.  

ANd in this case, it was not.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> but using a pic of a 12 y/o trayvon is ok.
> 
> 
> fucking hypocritical fuck hole morons never ever gave a fuck about actual justice, they were told that Jorge was white and it was all these ******* heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the article, did you.  That picture that was supposedly of a 12-year old Martin was probably more like when he was 16 years old, taken about seven months before his death.  Certainly, no one can verify that he was only 12 in that picture.  Here's his 11th grade ID Photo.  That's the face of a boy, not a man.  And oh, by the way, he was only 5'11" and 158 lbs. at the time of his death.
Click to expand...


I don't care if he looked like snow white

he wasn't a boy, not a child, and he was damn near a legal adult.

and yeah, I read the link, it was a 6 y/o picture


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Immanuel said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again from the article Luddly posted, which you apparently didn't read all the way through, or perhaps aren't capable of reading, here is a picture of Trayvon nine days before Zimmerman shot and killed him.  (That's him on the far right in the group photo...celebrating his mother's birthday...what a thug.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are saying that a picture says a thousand words?
> 
> Sorry, I can't tell what kind of a person Trayvon was from those pictures.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


A picture can, indeed, sometimes say a thousand words.  And I'll bet you could tell all kinds of things about Trayvon when you saw THIS picture.  Which isn't even him but was passed around and said to be him on the right, there.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Kooshdakhaa said:


> This is not going to go away.  I am getting more and more pissed about this.  And I am a 60-year-old white woman.  And there are a lot of us out here that feel the same.  The killing of this boy was an atrocity.
> 
> I hope any black people reading my words will realize that most white people aren't like the bigots you see posting on this forum.  We are just as appalled as you are at what happened to this kid.
> 
> It's amusing to watch the racists on this board become more and more emboldened.  Now just outright using the word  "******."  They cling together and feel empowered in their numbers.  What they don't realize is they are not the majority.  They are old fossils, narrow-minded and obsolete, and the world will be a better place when they just die out.
> 
> I have been guilty of racist comments and even racist viewpoints in my life, because I grew up hearing it.  But I knew I was wrong.  Deep, down inside my heart I knew I was wrong, so I was able to evolve to a higher standard.
> 
> My Dad was a racist.  I remember a story he told about back in the 50s when a group of fellow educators met for a lunch at a local restaurant.  And this was in Juneau, Alaska, not the south.  One of them was black.  They had just gotten themselves seated when the restaurant owner came out from the back and told them they did not serve negroes.  I guess deep in my Dad's heart he wasn't truly racist, because he was the first to stand up and say, "Well, fuck you.  Come on everybody, let's go somewhere else!"  And eight white men got up and left the restaurant in support of the one black man who was being discriminated against.
> 
> I've always loved that story because I think it divulged my Dad's TRUE nature.



I couldn't agree more. 

We have made no progress since the days these scum hid under white sheets. Now the scum post openly on this message board and apparently, the "n" word is allowed here.


----------



## driveby

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> but using a pic of a 12 y/o trayvon is ok.
> 
> 
> fucking hypocritical fuck hole morons never ever gave a fuck about actual justice, they were told that Jorge was white and it was all these ******* heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the article, did you.  That picture that was supposedly of a 12-year old Martin was probably more like when he was 16 years old, taken about seven months before his death.  Certainly, no one can verify that he was only 12 in that picture.  Here's his 11th grade ID Photo.  That's the face of a boy, not a man.  And oh, by the way, he was only 5'11" and 158 lbs. at the time of his death.
Click to expand...


You granola eating, Starbucks drinking liberals are totally clueless, wah wah he was only 17, he was a child!  Pffftttt, i've seen 14 year old stone cold killers that would shoot your whole family then go around to the corner store and get a bag of Skittles like nothing ever happened.......


----------



## RoadVirus

> Illinois Gov. Pat Quinn signed legislation in May enacting stiffer penalties for people who text or use social media to organize mob attacks.


Uh huh...i'm sure that'll scare them, Patty.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Immanuel said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again from the article Luddly posted, which you apparently didn't read all the way through, or perhaps aren't capable of reading, here is a picture of Trayvon nine days before Zimmerman shot and killed him.  (That's him on the far right in the group photo...celebrating his mother's birthday...what a thug.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are saying that a picture says a thousand words?
> 
> Sorry, I can't tell what kind of a person Trayvon was from those pictures.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter and has nothing to do with the case. 

BUT, we do know what kind of a shaved head skinhead racist his murderer is. 

And, that chicken shit scum is hiding in his hole.


----------



## RoadVirus

B. Kidd said:


> Its time to start carrying bear-spray in public. That'll disperse those lil' fuckers.



Nothing will disperse a group of "youths" like a 9mm.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

driveby said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> but using a pic of a 12 y/o trayvon is ok.
> 
> 
> fucking hypocritical fuck hole morons never ever gave a fuck about actual justice, they were told that Jorge was white and it was all these ******* heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the article, did you.  That picture that was supposedly of a 12-year old Martin was probably more like when he was 16 years old, taken about seven months before his death.  Certainly, no one can verify that he was only 12 in that picture.  Here's his 11th grade ID Photo.  That's the face of a boy, not a man.  And oh, by the way, he was only 5'11" and 158 lbs. at the time of his death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You granola eating, Starbucks drinking liberals are totally clueless, wah wah he was only 17, he was a child!  Pffftttt, i've seen 14 year old stone cold killers that would shoot your whole family then go around to the corner store and get a bag of Skittles like nothing ever happened.......
Click to expand...


I'm not a liberal.  I don't eat granola.  I don't waste money on Starbucks.  And that's not what happened here, a 14-year-old didn't kill a whole family, a man killed a boy.  That's what happened.


----------



## Caroljo

driveby said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> but using a pic of a 12 y/o trayvon is ok.
> 
> 
> fucking hypocritical fuck hole morons never ever gave a fuck about actual justice, they were told that Jorge was white and it was all these ******* heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the article, did you.  That picture that was supposedly of a 12-year old Martin was probably more like when he was 16 years old, taken about seven months before his death.  Certainly, no one can verify that he was only 12 in that picture.  Here's his 11th grade ID Photo.  That's the face of a boy, not a man.  And oh, by the way, he was only 5'11" and 158 lbs. at the time of his death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You granola eating, Starbucks drinking liberals are totally clueless, wah wah he was only 17, he was a child!  Pffftttt, i've seen 14 year old stone cold killers that would shoot your whole family then go around to the corner store and get a bag of Skittles like nothing ever happened.......
Click to expand...


I just started a new post about a 6 year old boy that tried to take a cops gun.......and these idiots are trying to say Martin was a child???? Lol!


----------



## Cookie

If you look, his school ID picture shows him in a mustache. While he apparently shaved it off, per the birthday picture - where he does look to be the biggest person there - a little 5 o-clock shadow and a cocky demeanor could make him appear much older than he was.


----------



## mudwhistle

konradv said:


> Regardless, the incidents aren't nearly as bad as predicted.  The hoped for "Helter Skelter" hasn't materialized and many of the board CONS seem to be getting really butthurt about it!



Yeah......right.

Sure.....uh-huh. 


I love the way the scum on this board rationalize every God Damned thing that results from the acts of their fucked up elected officials. 

As long as it's not the 10 plagues of Moses unleashed on Egypt it's all good. 

I would think that doing something constructive, something that didn't cause all of this bullshit would be what you'd want. Nope. You simply rationalize the chaos that this fuckwad continues to unleash on us by saying "It could be much worse". 

No fucken shit dick-wad.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Two Thumbs said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> but using a pic of a 12 y/o trayvon is ok.
> 
> 
> fucking hypocritical fuck hole morons never ever gave a fuck about actual justice, they were told that Jorge was white and it was all these ******* heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the article, did you.  That picture that was supposedly of a 12-year old Martin was probably more like when he was 16 years old, taken about seven months before his death.  Certainly, no one can verify that he was only 12 in that picture.  Here's his 11th grade ID Photo.  That's the face of a boy, not a man.  And oh, by the way, he was only 5'11" and 158 lbs. at the time of his death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if he looked like snow white
> 
> he wasn't a boy, not a child, and he was damn near a legal adult.
> 
> and yeah, I read the link, it was a 6 y/o picture
Click to expand...


Your reading comprehension sucks, you know that?  Here's what it said, and I had to type this myself because it wouldn't let me block and copy and paste:

_"The photograph of Trayvon Martin in the red Hollister t-shirt that Twitchy referred to as "a 5-year-old picture of the victim as a child" is undated, and therefore exactly when it was taken is uncertain.  According to the Martin family attorney, Benjamin Crump, it dates from August 2011, just seven months before Martin's death, when Trayvon was 16."_

Where the fuck do you get "it was a 6 y/o picture" out of that?


----------



## Vox

JoeB131 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> People.
> 
> Can we give it a rest?
> 
> May Trayvon rest in peace.
> 
> Leave him alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I think anything happens to you after you die, but that isn't the issue here.
> 
> The issue here is, was justice done.
> 
> ANd in this case, it was not.
Click to expand...


this has nothing to do with justice or injustice.

This is just basic human dignity.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Luddly Neddite said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not going to go away.  I am getting more and more pissed about this.  And I am a 60-year-old white woman.  And there are a lot of us out here that feel the same.  The killing of this boy was an atrocity.
> 
> I hope any black people reading my words will realize that most white people aren't like the bigots you see posting on this forum.  We are just as appalled as you are at what happened to this kid.
> 
> It's amusing to watch the racists on this board become more and more emboldened.  Now just outright using the word  "******."  They cling together and feel empowered in their numbers.  What they don't realize is they are not the majority.  They are old fossils, narrow-minded and obsolete, and the world will be a better place when they just die out.
> 
> I have been guilty of racist comments and even racist viewpoints in my life, because I grew up hearing it.  But I knew I was wrong.  Deep, down inside my heart I knew I was wrong, so I was able to evolve to a higher standard.
> 
> My Dad was a racist.  I remember a story he told about back in the 50s when a group of fellow educators met for a lunch at a local restaurant.  And this was in Juneau, Alaska, not the south.  One of them was black.  They had just gotten themselves seated when the restaurant owner came out from the back and told them they did not serve negroes.  I guess deep in my Dad's heart he wasn't truly racist, because he was the first to stand up and say, "Well, fuck you.  Come on everybody, let's go somewhere else!"  And eight white men got up and left the restaurant in support of the one black man who was being discriminated against.
> 
> I've always loved that story because I think it divulged my Dad's TRUE nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> We have made no progress since the days these scum hid under white sheets. Now the scum post openly on this message board and apparently, the "n" word is allowed here.
Click to expand...


well my nigga, when lying hypocrites like you, tell ******* to stop using the word ******, constantly, then you can pass judgement on the rest.


well, once you also admit that; redneck, hillbilly, cracker, etc are also racist slander words, then you can pass judgment.

until then, tough shit my nigga


----------



## driveby

Kooshdakhaa said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the article, did you.  That picture that was supposedly of a 12-year old Martin was probably more like when he was 16 years old, taken about seven months before his death.  Certainly, no one can verify that he was only 12 in that picture.  Here's his 11th grade ID Photo.  That's the face of a boy, not a man.  And oh, by the way, he was only 5'11" and 158 lbs. at the time of his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You granola eating, Starbucks drinking liberals are totally clueless, wah wah he was only 17, he was a child!  Pffftttt, i've seen 14 year old stone cold killers that would shoot your whole family then go around to the corner store and get a bag of Skittles like nothing ever happened.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a liberal.  I don't eat granola.  I don't waste money on Starbucks.  And that's not what happened here, a 14-year-old didn't kill a whole family, a man killed a boy.  That's what happened.
Click to expand...


A man killed a young man that attacked him, in self defense, that's what happened.........


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Cookie said:


> If you look, his school ID picture shows him in a mustache. While he apparently shaved it off, per the birthday picture - where he does look to be the biggest person there - a little 5 o-clock shadow and a cocky demeanor could make him appear much older than he was.



Oh, for God's sake.  In the birthday picture, he is closer to the camera than some of the other guys, which would make him look bigger.  In addition, at least one guy is sitting down.

Regardless, according to the coroner he was 5'11" and 158 pounds at his death.

Oh, yes!  I see that pencil-thin mustache in his school ID picture!! OMG, you're right, he's sooooo scary!!!!!  What a ridiculous comment, Cookie. Here's the picture.  Obviously a boy, no matter how you try to twist it.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the article, did you.  That picture that was supposedly of a 12-year old Martin was probably more like when he was 16 years old, taken about seven months before his death.  Certainly, no one can verify that he was only 12 in that picture.  Here's his 11th grade ID Photo.  That's the face of a boy, not a man.  And oh, by the way, he was only 5'11" and 158 lbs. at the time of his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if he looked like snow white
> 
> he wasn't a boy, not a child, and he was damn near a legal adult.
> 
> and yeah, I read the link, it was a 6 y/o picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension sucks, you know that?  Here's what it said, and I had to type this myself because it wouldn't let me block and copy and paste:
> 
> _"The photograph of Trayvon Martin in the red Hollister t-shirt that Twitchy referred to as "a 5-year-old picture of the victim as a child" is undated, and therefore exactly when it was taken is uncertain.  According to the Martin family attorney, Benjamin Crump, it dates from August 2011, just seven months before Martin's death, when Trayvon was 16."_
> 
> Where the fuck do you get "it was a 6 y/o picture" out of that?
Click to expand...


Well now I had to do some research

Trayvon Martin Photos, Trayvon Martin Pictures, Trayvon Martin Images

top row, the pic of him as a kid and the pic of him at moms bd party

You gunna honestly tell me that those are 7 months apart or that the lawyer lied?


but I was wrong, I did misread, but I'm not dumb enough to fall for that bullshit


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Cookie said:


> If you look, his school ID picture shows him in a mustache. While he apparently shaved it off, per the birthday picture - where he does look to be the biggest person there - a little 5 o-clock shadow and a cocky demeanor could make him appear much older than he was.



Here's the scary looking motherfucker, Cookie.  And this was taken at the police station, AFTER Trayvon beat him so badly.


----------



## driveby

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Cookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look, his school ID picture shows him in a mustache. While he apparently shaved it off, per the birthday picture - where he does look to be the biggest person there - a little 5 o-clock shadow and a cocky demeanor could make him appear much older than he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the scary looking motherfucker, Cookie.  And this was taken at the police station, AFTER Trayvon beat him so badly.
Click to expand...


Absolutely petrifying..........


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Two Thumbs said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if he looked like snow white
> 
> he wasn't a boy, not a child, and he was damn near a legal adult.
> 
> and yeah, I read the link, it was a 6 y/o picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension sucks, you know that?  Here's what it said, and I had to type this myself because it wouldn't let me block and copy and paste:
> 
> _"The photograph of Trayvon Martin in the red Hollister t-shirt that Twitchy referred to as "a 5-year-old picture of the victim as a child" is undated, and therefore exactly when it was taken is uncertain.  According to the Martin family attorney, Benjamin Crump, it dates from August 2011, just seven months before Martin's death, when Trayvon was 16."_
> 
> Where the fuck do you get "it was a 6 y/o picture" out of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now I had to do some research
> 
> Trayvon Martin Photos, Trayvon Martin Pictures, Trayvon Martin Images
> 
> top row, the pic of him as a kid and the pic of him at moms bd party
> 
> You gunna honestly tell me that those are 7 months apart or that the lawyer lied?
> 
> 
> but I was wrong, I did misread, but I'm not dumb enough to fall for that bullshit
Click to expand...


Well, I have to give you credit for admitting you misread.  I think it is within the realm of belief that those two pictures are seven months apart.  Kids grow/change fast at that age.  There is not that much disparity between the pictures.


----------



## Gadawg73

I never heard of those photos or saw them.
The jury did not either and nothing to do with anything about these supposed photos was attempted to be introduced by the defense at trial.
Much ado about nothing. NO one anywhere knew anything about this and paid any attention to it.
But you dumb asses believed Zimmerman stalked Martin, he ran him down and shot him, Martin was in the 6th grade, Zimmerman was commanded and ordered to stand down by police, the DNA evidence concluded Zimmerman was guilty and the 911 tapes media played you were real.
And you ignorant fools were tricked by the media that all of that was true.
How stupid did you feel during the trial when all the witnesses testified exactly the opposite of what media told you and all of the evidence was not what media told you?
Quit running with the sheep you fools.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Vandalshandle said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants to forget the important little detail.   Trayvon Martin made a choice to beat someone up.  Someone he didn't know, because his machoness was being dissed.  He didn't stop to think that the person he chose would be armed.   The lesson to be learned is, don't go around beating up strangers because any one of them could be armed.  That's the lesson, and no one is learning it, not one person.  Which makes this incident certain to be repeated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, contrarywise, GZ pulled a gun, and Trayvon decided to "stand his ground", which he had every right to do.
Click to expand...


Contrarywise?....HUH?


----------



## driveby

Two things for all the race baiting liberals that want to re-try this case:

1) It is inappropriate.

2) You're not qualified.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Katzndogz said:


> For all the people including the thug presidebt saying I am Trayvon, there are nine times more who know they could be George Zimmerman.   Everyone, including black men and women know that they are one attack away from their own fate by some thug who doesn't like the way they walk.
> 
> It was just a few days ago that a thug stabbed a woman on the subway for looking at him.
> 
> I am George Zimmerman.  If it had been me getting my head pounded into the pavement I would have shot Trayvon too and so would everyone else.



Zona won't answer. he knows what he would do. Protecting his ACLU membership is more important though. 
And he does not wish to find himself suddenly uninvited to the neighborhood full of self hating white liberals block party.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Caroljo said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the article, did you.  That picture that was supposedly of a 12-year old Martin was probably more like when he was 16 years old, taken about seven months before his death.  Certainly, no one can verify that he was only 12 in that picture.  Here's his 11th grade ID Photo.  That's the face of a boy, not a man.  And oh, by the way, he was only 5'11" and 158 lbs. at the time of his death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You granola eating, Starbucks drinking liberals are totally clueless, wah wah he was only 17, he was a child!  Pffftttt, i've seen 14 year old stone cold killers that would shoot your whole family then go around to the corner store and get a bag of Skittles like nothing ever happened.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just started a new post about a 6 year old boy that tried to take a cops gun.......and these idiots are trying to say Martin was a child???? Lol!
Click to expand...


I never use the term "child" with kids in their middle to later teens.  But other people sure do.

By the way, don't start whining about a "child" being molested when someone has sex with a 15-year-old girl.  You can't have it both ways.  Martin wasn't a child, neither are teen-aged girls who are having sex.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Katzndogz said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This deserves some kind of award for stupidity.
> 
> You are suggesting that Zimmerman pulled a gun and Martin then decided to punch him in the nose.  Is that your theory?  If so, Martin deserved killing as a Darwin award winner.
> 
> George Zimmerman was jumped and attacked by the self named No Limit Nigga.  Unfortunately for Trayvon the man he attacked and assumed to be unable to fight back had a gun.
> 
> This happens every day.  It was mere chance that some kind of chord was struck and this case chosen to be used to repeal self defense laws.  It just isn't going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..sorry, Katz. I didn't realize that you were there witnessing events....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claim to have seen Zimmerman pull his gun and then the thug punched him.  The evidence is the evidence and you can't change it.
Click to expand...


All of these people on the protest for trayvon train have created their own reality.


----------



## hortysir

drivebymedia said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman's violation of Trayvons civilt rights is The evidence is clear, not disputed and beyond a reasonable doubt: *Zimmerman, a white, followed Trayvon a black for 100 yards and shot him.*
> An incredibly poor prosecutor allowed himself to be led by the nose by a remarkably smart defense lawyer.
> 
> Enter the Feds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, *no*. Just stop it, drivebymedia. If you're not going to give credence to the evidence, the testimonies, and the jury, then you have no right to be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the ONLY undisputed evidence that counts toward civil rights violation.
Click to expand...


What "civil right" does one have not to be followed?


----------



## thereisnospoon

As far as I am concerned, George Zimmerman is pudgy little douche bag who wanted to be a police officer but was ineligible for a number reasons. 
However, the US Constitution under several Amendments insures us all certain rights ordained by God. Zimmerman's rights were protected under the Law He was tried and judged by a jury of his peers. 
Do I think the system is flawed? Yes. It's also the best system in the world. 
DO I think Zimmerman did something wrong? Yeah, I do. He should have stayed away from the kid and simply kept him in sight until the cops got there. That is what he did wrong. 
I wish I had never heard the name George Zimmerman.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I believe Zimmerman wanted to better a very violent area. I don't believe he's a bad person but a thug didn't like it and it attacked.


To bad logic doesn't matter to a whole lot of people.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the media saying over and over that Trevon was killed just for being black
> and was just walking around with a bag of candy and a drink while doing nothing
> is acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because it was true.
Click to expand...


Ok for the pathetic moronic drivel that this person has posted. There is ZERO evidence that Zimmerman is or ever was a racist. There is zero evidence he shot Martin just cause he was black.

Zimmerman has black family members, dated a black girl in school mentored black kids in his neighborhood, and ran a campaign to free a black man incorrectly arrested.

All this proves is some people are just to stupid to know reality from fiction.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> FACT is, Trayvon did nothing wrong and was murdered.
> 
> The murderer got away with it.
> 
> And the creepy ass cracker racists just keep adding more and more lies.
> 
> What you fools don't seem to GET is that even if that had been Trayvon, flipping the bird is not a capital offense. Doesn't matter whether he was going to grow up to be a criminal or a neurosurgeon. Just as it didn't matter that GZ is a skinhead racist.
> 
> That was not the question then, nor is it now.
> 
> Trayvon had every right to be where he was and doing what he was doing. He should not have been stalked and gunned down.
> 
> Period.
> 
> All the racist lies won't change that one fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Fact, the jury obviously thinks you're full of crap
> 
> 2. What Murderer are you talking about. Zimmerman was found not guilty so it can't be him
> 
> 3. Imagine YOU are having your head beat against a concrete sidewalk, do you:
> 
> A. Lay back and let the attacker continue pounding your head on concrete
> 
> Or
> 
> B. Pull the weapon you have and shoot to stop the attack
> 
> I am anticipating the sound of crickets chirping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying that if I am out walking one night and I notice someone following me, and then later we come face to face and I ask him why he's following me and he makes a gesture I preceive as threatening, such as reaching for his gun, or coming toward me while asking me what the fuck I'm up to, and I defend myself by punching him in the face and he falls down but he's reaching for his gun, so I jump on him and try to stop him from getting his gun...
> 
> That it's okay for him to shoot me dead?
> 
> I'll remember that and just let the rapist or murderer or whoever it is following me in the night just have their way with me rather than defend myself.
Click to expand...


Now you are just making shit up. NONE of that was fact. None of it was claimed by anyone in the trial. Martin's girlfriend DID testify that Martin was home, which means he chose to go back to confront Zimmerman.

As for Zimmerman making a threatening move again there is absolutely NO evidence that happened. You and a couple other morons made that up.

What there is evidence of is Martin on top of Zimmerman pounding him. Zimmerman calling for help. The wounds on his head prove he was pounded into the side walk. The broken nose and martin's bruised knuckles prove Martin struck Zimmerman. The absence of any marks bruising or broken skin on Zimmerman's hands proves he did not punch Martin at any time.

All consistent with Zimmerman's statement to the police. Zimmerman was given 2 lie detector tests, he passed both. Zimmerman was told there was a video of the attack, he was happy and relieved to know that.


----------



## Intense

Luddly Neddite said:


> FACT is, Trayvon did nothing wrong and was murdered.
> 
> The murderer got away with it.
> 
> And the creepy ass cracker racists just keep adding more and more lies.
> 
> What you fools don't seem to GET is that even if that had been Trayvon, flipping the bird is not a capital offense. Doesn't matter whether he was going to grow up to be a criminal or a neurosurgeon. Just as it didn't matter that GZ is a skinhead racist.
> 
> That was not the question then, nor is it now.
> 
> Trayvon had every right to be where he was and doing what he was doing. He should not have been stalked and gunned down.
> 
> Period.
> 
> All the racist lies won't change that one fact.



Fact is that we will probably never know the full truth about what happened, for better or for worse.

Fact is that your specific use of the word "Cracker" is racist and derogatory, just like the use of the word "******" is. Neither are a part of my general vocabulary because of the hurt they cause. Frankly, I expect more out of you Luddly.

Fact is, getting out of your car to tail somebody, is not a crime. Stupid? Maybe, still, not a crime. Assault, however, is a crime. Had Travon been getting up and turning away to leave, when he was shot, you would have grounds to support your position, better. Nothing corroborates that, though. 

There are things here that we will never know. There is no way to get a righteous conviction based on what we have. Further corruption of the Justice System to achieve your desired end, will not end well, for any of us.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Katzndogz said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This deserves some kind of award for stupidity.
> 
> You are suggesting that Zimmerman pulled a gun and Martin then decided to punch him in the nose.  Is that your theory?  If so, Martin deserved killing as a Darwin award winner.
> 
> George Zimmerman was jumped and attacked by the self named No Limit Nigga.  Unfortunately for Trayvon the man he attacked and assumed to be unable to fight back had a gun.
> 
> This happens every day.  It was mere chance that some kind of chord was struck and this case chosen to be used to repeal self defense laws.  It just isn't going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..sorry, Katz. I didn't realize that you were there witnessing events....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claim to have seen Zimmerman pull his gun and then the thug punched him.  The evidence is the evidence and you can't change it.
Click to expand...


I claim no such thing. I said that it could have happened differently than GZ claimed. Yet, you claim that the evidence is solid that GV's version is true. I say that GZ may very well have lied about everthing that was not witnessed as testified in court, and the only witness was an unarmed kid that GZ killed. That tends to put GZ testmony in short credibility, in my opinion. Of course, if GZ had initiated the encounter, then drew down on the kid and killed him, apparantly you assume that he would freely have admitted that in court. There is a word for that. "naive".


----------



## ScienceRocks

So a broken nose
Scars on the back of his head
grass stains on the back of his coat
A eye witness 

=not enough for you idiots?

So we just send this guy to prison for 30 years? WTF.

The bastard want back in attacked Zimmerman and we're suppose to feel sorry for this thug?


----------



## Immanuel

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> FACT is, Trayvon did nothing wrong and was murdered.
> 
> The murderer got away with it.
> 
> And the creepy ass cracker racists just keep adding more and more lies.
> 
> What you fools don't seem to GET is that even if that had been Trayvon, flipping the bird is not a capital offense. Doesn't matter whether he was going to grow up to be a criminal or a neurosurgeon. Just as it didn't matter that GZ is a skinhead racist.
> 
> That was not the question then, nor is it now.
> 
> Trayvon had every right to be where he was and doing what he was doing. He should not have been stalked and gunned down.
> 
> Period.
> 
> All the racist lies won't change that one fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Fact, the jury obviously thinks you're full of crap
> 
> 2. What Murderer are you talking about. Zimmerman was found not guilty so it can't be him
> 
> 3. Imagine YOU are having your head beat against a concrete sidewalk, do you:
> 
> A. Lay back and let the attacker continue pounding your head on concrete
> 
> Or
> 
> B. Pull the weapon you have and shoot to stop the attack
> 
> I am anticipating the sound of crickets chirping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying that if I am out walking one night and I notice someone following me, and then later we come face to face and I ask him why he's following me and he makes a gesture I preceive as threatening, such as reaching for his gun, or coming toward me while asking me what the fuck I'm up to, and I defend myself by punching him in the face and he falls down but he's reaching for his gun, so I jump on him and try to stop him from getting his gun...
> 
> That it's okay for him to shoot me dead?
> 
> I'll remember that and just let the rapist or murderer or whoever it is following me in the night just have their way with me rather than defend myself.
Click to expand...



Funny, but that is only one of the possibilities of what happened that night.  Another is that Trayvon took offense at being profiled and decided to kick Zimmerman's ass.  Since neither one of us were there and there were no other eye witnesses, Mr. Zimmerman is afforded the benefit of the doubt which is exactly how it should be regardless of the race of either the victim or the defendant.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again from the article Luddly posted, which you apparently didn't read all the way through, or perhaps aren't capable of reading, here is a picture of Trayvon nine days before Zimmerman shot and killed him.  (That's him on the far right in the group photo...celebrating his mother's birthday...what a thug.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are saying that a picture says a thousand words?
> 
> Sorry, I can't tell what kind of a person Trayvon was from those pictures.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A picture can, indeed, sometimes say a thousand words.  And I'll bet you could tell all kinds of things about Trayvon when you saw THIS picture.  Which isn't even him but was passed around and said to be him on the right, there.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I can tell that the man in the picture is still immature and thinks flipping someone off is funny.  Beyond that, not a damned thing.

Immie


----------



## mudwhistle

d


----------



## syrenn

Luddly Neddite said:


> *FACT is, Trayvon did nothing wrong and was murdered.*
> 
> The murderer got away with it.
> 
> And the creepy ass cracker racists just keep adding more and more lies.
> 
> What you fools don't seem to GET is that even if that had been Trayvon, flipping the bird is not a capital offense. Doesn't matter whether he was going to grow up to be a criminal or a neurosurgeon. Just as it didn't matter that GZ is a skinhead racist.
> 
> That was not the question then, nor is it now.
> 
> Trayvon had every right to be where he was and doing what he was doing. He should not have been stalked and gunned down.
> 
> Period.
> 
> All the racist lies won't change that one fact.




fact
you have no idea what tm did.

fact
you have no idea what gz did.


----------



## Immanuel

driveby said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You granola eating, Starbucks drinking liberals are totally clueless, wah wah he was only 17, he was a child!  Pffftttt, i've seen 14 year old stone cold killers that would shoot your whole family then go around to the corner store and get a bag of Skittles like nothing ever happened.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a liberal.  I don't eat granola.  I don't waste money on Starbucks.  And that's not what happened here, a 14-year-old didn't kill a whole family, a man killed a boy.  That's what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A man killed a young man that attacked him, in self defense, that's what happened.........
Click to expand...


Trayvon was 17 and old enough to kill a man with his bare hands.  That is all that needs to be said.  I don't know if Trayvon would have, but neither did George Zimmerman.

Immie


----------



## Pop23

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> FACT is, Trayvon did nothing wrong and was murdered.
> 
> The murderer got away with it.
> 
> And the creepy ass cracker racists just keep adding more and more lies.
> 
> What you fools don't seem to GET is that even if that had been Trayvon, flipping the bird is not a capital offense. Doesn't matter whether he was going to grow up to be a criminal or a neurosurgeon. Just as it didn't matter that GZ is a skinhead racist.
> 
> That was not the question then, nor is it now.
> 
> Trayvon had every right to be where he was and doing what he was doing. He should not have been stalked and gunned down.
> 
> Period.
> 
> All the racist lies won't change that one fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Fact, the jury obviously thinks you're full of crap
> 
> 2. What Murderer are you talking about. Zimmerman was found not guilty so it can't be him
> 
> 3. Imagine YOU are having your head beat against a concrete sidewalk, do you:
> 
> A. Lay back and let the attacker continue pounding your head on concrete
> 
> Or
> 
> B. Pull the weapon you have and shoot to stop the attack
> 
> I am anticipating the sound of crickets chirping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying that if I am out walking one night and I notice someone following me, and then later we come face to face and I ask him why he's following me and he makes a gesture I preceive as threatening, such as reaching for his gun, or coming toward me while asking me what the fuck I'm up to, and I defend myself by punching him in the face and he falls down but he's reaching for his gun, so I jump on him and try to stop him from getting his gun...
> 
> That it's okay for him to shoot me dead?
> 
> I'll remember that and just let the rapist or murderer or whoever it is following me in the night just have their way with me rather than defend myself.
Click to expand...


Another no answer

YOU are having your head bashed against the concrete. You have options. They are:

A. Allow the assault to continue hoping you don't die in the process

Or

B. shoot the attacker with the gun you have

Why is this question so hard to answer

Must be a reason


----------



## Agent.Tom

thereisnospoon said:


> As far as I am concerned, George Zimmerman is pudgy little douche bag who wanted to be a police officer.....


I want to address this attitude by people.

What is wrong with someone wanting to be a police officer?  The obvious mentality among Treyvon "supporters" (not necessarily you) is that it's a bad thing for someone to want to be a police officer.

IMO, anyone who automatically thinks all cops--and all cop "wannabe's"--are bad, is  either a thug, an anarchist, an idiot, or a combination of all 3.  The USA would devolve into Chicago on steroids, coast to coast, without a police presence.  That's a fact.


----------



## Immanuel

Agent.Tom said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I am concerned, George Zimmerman is pudgy little douche bag who wanted to be a police officer.....
> 
> 
> 
> I want to address this attitude by people.
> 
> What is wrong with someone wanting to be a police officer?  The obvious mentality among Treyvon "supporters" (not necessarily you) is that it's a bad thing for someone to want to be a police officer.
> 
> IMO, anyone who automatically thinks all cops--and all cop "wannabe's"--are bad, is  either a thug, an anarchist, an idiot, or a combination of all 3.  The USA would devolve into Chicago on steroids, coast to coast, without a police presence.  That's a fact.
Click to expand...


I look at it differently than you do.  There is nothing wrong with wanting to be a cop.  But if GZ, who was untrained, took the law into his own hands, that would be a different matter and for the record, I support both TM and GZ.  I think the killing of TM was an avoidable tragedy, but I also think there is a very good possibility that TM was going to kick the ass of the sucker that was obviously profiling him.

Immie


----------



## thanatos144

Immanuel said:


> Agent.Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I am concerned, George Zimmerman is pudgy little douche bag who wanted to be a police officer.....
> 
> 
> 
> I want to address this attitude by people.
> 
> What is wrong with someone wanting to be a police officer?  The obvious mentality among Treyvon "supporters" (not necessarily you) is that it's a bad thing for someone to want to be a police officer.
> 
> IMO, anyone who automatically thinks all cops--and all cop "wannabe's"--are bad, is  either a thug, an anarchist, an idiot, or a combination of all 3.  The USA would devolve into Chicago on steroids, coast to coast, without a police presence.  That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look at it differently than you do.  There is nothing wrong with wanting to be a cop.  But if GZ, who was untrained, took the law into his own hands, that would be a different matter and for the record, I support both TM and GZ.  I think the killing of TM was an avoidable tragedy, but I also think there is a very good possibility that TM was going to kick the ass of the sucker that was obviously profiling him.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

 Bullshit. You cant prove any profiling happened.....


----------



## S.J.

If there's one thing positive this trial has done, is to send a message to white America that it's ok to defend yourself against black assailants.  I think THAT is what has Obama, Sharpton, and Jackson up in arms.  They're concerned that whites will start fighting back now.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Vandalshandle said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..sorry, Katz. I didn't realize that you were there witnessing events....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to have seen Zimmerman pull his gun and then the thug punched him.  The evidence is the evidence and you can't change it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I claim no such thing. I said that it could have happened differently than GZ claimed. Yet, you claim that the evidence is solid that GV's version is true. I say that GZ may very well have lied about everthing that was not witnessed as testified in court, and the only witness was an unarmed kid that GZ killed. That tends to put GZ testmony in short credibility, in my opinion. Of course, if GZ had initiated the encounter, then drew down on the kid and killed him, apparantly you assume that he would freely have admitted that in court. There is a word for that. "naive".
Click to expand...


The forensic evidence, medical reports regarding Zimmerman's injuries and the testimony of forensic experts were all consistent with Zimmerman's statements to police.
There is no "what if". There is no "well it could have happened differently."...
All that matters is evidence. 
I think it's wonderful that you have an opinion. You are showing an obvious bias. That's ok.
However, the case is over. The jury considered testimony and evidence and issued a verdict. Everything beyond that is beating a dead horse.


----------



## Immanuel

thanatos144 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent.Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to address this attitude by people.
> 
> What is wrong with someone wanting to be a police officer?  The obvious mentality among Treyvon "supporters" (not necessarily you) is that it's a bad thing for someone to want to be a police officer.
> 
> IMO, anyone who automatically thinks all cops--and all cop "wannabe's"--are bad, is  either a thug, an anarchist, an idiot, or a combination of all 3.  The USA would devolve into Chicago on steroids, coast to coast, without a police presence.  That's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look at it differently than you do.  There is nothing wrong with wanting to be a cop.  But if GZ, who was untrained, took the law into his own hands, that would be a different matter and for the record, I support both TM and GZ.  I think the killing of TM was an avoidable tragedy, but I also think there is a very good possibility that TM was going to kick the ass of the sucker that was obviously profiling him.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. You cant prove any profiling happened.....
Click to expand...


Did I say it did? 

Read it again in context.  I said that TM, "was going to kick the ass of the sucker that was obviously profiling him".  Meaning that TM was pissed off because he felt he had been profiled and he went back to kick ass.

Did I clear that up?


Immie


----------



## thereisnospoon

Immanuel said:


> Agent.Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I am concerned, George Zimmerman is pudgy little douche bag who wanted to be a police officer.....
> 
> 
> 
> I want to address this attitude by people.
> 
> What is wrong with someone wanting to be a police officer?  The obvious mentality among Treyvon "supporters" (not necessarily you) is that it's a bad thing for someone to want to be a police officer.
> 
> IMO, anyone who automatically thinks all cops--and all cop "wannabe's"--are bad, is  either a thug, an anarchist, an idiot, or a combination of all 3.  The USA would devolve into Chicago on steroids, coast to coast, without a police presence.  That's a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look at it differently than you do.  There is nothing wrong with wanting to be a cop.  But if GZ, who was untrained, took the law into his own hands, that would be a different matter and for the record, I support both TM and GZ.  I think the killing of TM was an avoidable tragedy, but I also think there is a very good possibility that TM was going to kick the ass of the sucker that was obviously profiling him.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

Took the law into his own hands? And you state this why? There is no evidence of that. The evidence clearly says otherwise. 
Define 'profiling' in your own words.


----------



## Vandalshandle

thereisnospoon said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to have seen Zimmerman pull his gun and then the thug punched him.  The evidence is the evidence and you can't change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I claim no such thing. I said that it could have happened differently than GZ claimed. Yet, you claim that the evidence is solid that GV's version is true. I say that GZ may very well have lied about everthing that was not witnessed as testified in court, and the only witness was an unarmed kid that GZ killed. That tends to put GZ testmony in short credibility, in my opinion. Of course, if GZ had initiated the encounter, then drew down on the kid and killed him, apparantly you assume that he would freely have admitted that in court. There is a word for that. "naive".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The forensic evidence, medical reports regarding Zimmerman's injuries and the testimony of forensic experts were all consistent with Zimmerman's statements to police.
> There is no "what if". There is no "well it could have happened differently."...
> All that matters is evidence.
> I think it's wonderful that you have an opinion. You are showing an obvious bias. That's ok.
> However, the case is over. The jury considered testimony and evidence and issued a verdict. Everything beyond that is beating a dead horse.
Click to expand...


I love beating dead horses. I always keep one out back for that purpose...though I have to replace him every week or so....


----------



## Immanuel

thereisnospoon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent.Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to address this attitude by people.
> 
> What is wrong with someone wanting to be a police officer?  The obvious mentality among Treyvon "supporters" (not necessarily you) is that it's a bad thing for someone to want to be a police officer.
> 
> IMO, anyone who automatically thinks all cops--and all cop "wannabe's"--are bad, is  either a thug, an anarchist, an idiot, or a combination of all 3.  The USA would devolve into Chicago on steroids, coast to coast, without a police presence.  That's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look at it differently than you do.  There is nothing wrong with wanting to be a cop.  But *if* GZ, who was untrained, took the law into his own hands, that would be a different matter and for the record, I support both TM and GZ.  I think the killing of TM was an avoidable tragedy, but I also think there is a very good possibility that TM was going to kick the ass of the sucker that was obviously profiling him.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Took the law into his own hands? And you state this why? There is no evidence of that. The evidence clearly says otherwise.
> Define 'profiling' in your own words.
Click to expand...


Come on thereisnospoon, I know you well enough to know that you understand the meaning of that little, but very important word, "if".  Also you too need to read that for context.  No where did I say profiling had occurred.  I stated very clearly that it may have been TM's motive for attacking GZ.

Immie

PS well I thought it was clear.  Maybe I am just getting tired?


----------



## Rct_Tsoul

Beware of those that are out of shape, lame, small dicked, and just outright SORRY, they have been cheated by nature and it's unfair, if you see one acting the though guy .............. someone is about to get shot.


----------



## thanatos144

Rct_Tsoul said:


> Beware of those that are out of shape, lame, small dicked, and just outright SORRY, they have been cheated by nature and it's unfair, if you see one acting the though guy .............. someone is about to get shot.



Whats the matter your pussy clinch up on ya?


----------



## Rct_Tsoul

thanatos144 said:


> Rct_Tsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beware of those that are out of shape, lame, small dicked, and just outright SORRY, they have been cheated by nature and it's unfair, if you see one acting the though guy .............. someone is about to get shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the matter your pussy clinch up on ya?
Click to expand...


Son ............... you got a lot of balls talking to me like that ........... I like balls, but you should consider being more polite when addressing me.


----------



## Politico

And the loon goes on.


----------



## racewright

S.J. said:


> If there's one thing positive this trial has done, is to send a message to white America that it's ok to defend yourself against black assailants.  I think THAT is what has Obama, Sharpton, and Jackson up in arms.  They're concerned that whites will start fighting back now.



You have hit it just right---many whites who believe whites and all other races to include blacks are equal and should live as one now know that this is not possible..  
I who was as naïve as could be   became aware that the whites and black could at best only tolerate each other seen this when the OJ Simpson trial verdict was read and the crowds (who new little to nothing about the evidence) had blacks cheering as thought he just scored another Touchdown.

White people are about as dumb as a box of rocks and as many have said we have had the dumbing down of America for quite some time...The only way for this type of hype to survive is for the whites to become dumber...And as long as the whites do not stick together as the blacks do we will become there slaves   and that has already happened..

Blacks never wanted to be equal they always wanted to reverse the role, having whites be there slave, just what the head soul brother from Chicago has accomplished...Wake up and smell the coffee white America....Its in your face


----------



## JoeB131

Vox said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> People.
> 
> Can we give it a rest?
> 
> May Trayvon rest in peace.
> 
> Leave him alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I think anything happens to you after you die, but that isn't the issue here.
> 
> The issue here is, was justice done.
> 
> ANd in this case, it was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this has nothing to do with justice or injustice.
> 
> This is just basic human dignity.
Click to expand...


I know you guys BADLY want this issue to go away, because it exposes the idiocy of the gun lobby better than Sandy Hook.  

The reality, of course, is that most people should be damned nervous that the George Zimmermans of the world are running around packing heat. 

A guy on serious mind altering drugs carrying a gun who thinks he's the law?  Seriously.


----------



## OODA_Loop

Blacks use SYG more than Whites.


Blacks benefit from Florida &#8216;Stand Your Ground&#8217; law at disproportionate rate

Read more: Florida blacks benefit from Florida 'Stand Your Ground' | The Daily Caller


----------



## JoeB131

OODA_Loop said:


> Blacks use SYG more than Whites.
> 
> 
> Blacks benefit from Florida Stand Your Ground law at disproportionate rate
> 
> Read more: Florida blacks benefit from Florida 'Stand Your Ground' | The Daily Caller



Horseshit. 

Frankly, if you are going to shoot someone in self-defense, you'd better be white.  

http://img.myconfinedspace.com/wp-content/uploads/tdomf/140892/house pets.png



> I don't know which justice system O'Mara's been operating in, but black people are more likely to get a conviction no matter who they kill -- black or white -- even if they claim self-defense. Especially since most of them can't afford O'Mara to represent them in the first place.
> 
> There is no privilege in claiming self-defense while black -- even when killing another black person. When the verdict came down not guilty, Zimmerman had not just the jury but also statistics on his side.
> 
> A 2012 study by PBS's Frontline is getting a second look post-Zimmerman's exoneration, and it reveals that if you're going to kill in self-defense in America, you'd better be white. By analyzing data from a study by John Roman, senior analyst at the Urban Institute's Justice Policy Center, Frontline found that in "Stand your ground" states, white people who kill black people are 354 percent more likely to be found justified in their killings. And it doesn't get much better in non-"Stand your ground" states, where that number goes down only to 250 percent.
> 
> But even when it comes to black-on-black crime or black-on-white crime, a black defendant is unlikely to get a self-defense ruling in his or her favor, whether or not the state has "Stand your ground" laws on the books...


----------



## OODA_Loop

Black Floridians have made about a third of the state&#8217;s total &#8220;Stand Your Ground&#8221; claims in homicide cases, a rate nearly double the black percentage of Florida&#8217;s population. The majority of those claims have been successful, a success rate that exceeds that for Florida whites.

Read more: Florida blacks benefit from Florida 'Stand Your Ground' | The Daily Caller


----------



## JoeB131

OODA_Loop said:


> Black Floridians have made about a third of the states total Stand Your Ground claims in homicide cases, a rate nearly double the black percentage of Floridas population. The majority of those claims have been successful, a success rate that exceeds that for Florida whites.
> 
> Read more: Florida blacks benefit from Florida 'Stand Your Ground' | The Daily Caller



The Daily Caller is full of shit. I don't even consider it a valid source.  You might as well be quoting HuffPo or ToonHall. 

Fact of the matter is, Stand Your Ground is "I can be an idiot" law, as Mr. Zimmerman proved.


----------



## OODA_Loop

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Floridians have made about a third of the states total Stand Your Ground claims in homicide cases, a rate nearly double the black percentage of Floridas population. The majority of those claims have been successful, a success rate that exceeds that for Florida whites.
> 
> Read more: Florida blacks benefit from Florida 'Stand Your Ground' | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Daily Caller is full of shit. I don't even consider it a valid source.  You might as well be quoting HuffPo or ToonHall.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, Stand Your Ground is "I can be an idiot" law, as Mr. Zimmerman proved.
Click to expand...


Counting race and number of claims using the Tampa Bay Times study is not full of shit.

It is using your own study / contentions to prove you are full of shit.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Rct_Tsoul said:


> Beware of those that are out of shape, lame, small dicked, and just outright SORRY, they have been cheated by nature and it's unfair, if you see one acting the though guy .............. someone is about to get shot.



Are you stoned, boy?


----------



## JoeB131

OODA_Loop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Floridians have made about a third of the states total Stand Your Ground claims in homicide cases, a rate nearly double the black percentage of Floridas population. The majority of those claims have been successful, a success rate that exceeds that for Florida whites.
> 
> Read more: Florida blacks benefit from Florida 'Stand Your Ground' | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Daily Caller is full of shit. I don't even consider it a valid source.  You might as well be quoting HuffPo or ToonHall.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, Stand Your Ground is "I can be an idiot" law, as Mr. Zimmerman proved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Counting race and number of claims using the Tampa Bay Times study is not full of shit.
> 
> It is using your own study / contentions to prove you are full of shit.
Click to expand...


Guy, the FBI only records 200 cases of self-defense homicide in the whole fucking country.  

It just isn't happening that often, and less often for black folks.


----------



## OODA_Loop

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Daily Caller is full of shit. I don't even consider it a valid source.  You might as well be quoting HuffPo or ToonHall.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, Stand Your Ground is "I can be an idiot" law, as Mr. Zimmerman proved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counting race and number of claims using the Tampa Bay Times study is not full of shit.
> 
> It is using your own study / contentions to prove you are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, the FBI only records 200 cases of self-defense homicide in the whole fucking country.
> 
> It just isn't happening that often, and less often for black folks.
Click to expand...


The Times study alone is based 200 or so cases.

Your spin is wrong.  Guy.


----------



## JoeB131

OODA_Loop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Counting race and number of claims using the Tampa Bay Times study is not full of shit.
> 
> It is using your own study / contentions to prove you are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, the FBI only records 200 cases of self-defense homicide in the whole fucking country.
> 
> It just isn't happening that often, and less often for black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Times study alone is based 200 or so cases.
> 
> Your spin is wrong.  Guy.
Click to expand...


Then the times study is wrong.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zona said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thug did the shoot here.  Good call.  An unarmed American Citizen was gunned down by a damn Thug wanna be cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, put yourself in Zimmermans and shoes. Your having your head bashed against a concrete sidewalk. You have a gun.
> 
> Do you wait until the attacker decides he's bashed your head into the concrete enough, or pull the gun and stop the potentially deadly attack?
> 
> Be honest if you would please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be honest.  Can you prove his head was being "bashed" on the concrete?  You be honest.
> 
> Could it be he bumped his head after he attacked a kid and that kid could fight.  That kid punched him in the nose, and down went that fat ass.
> 
> Who said his head was being bashed, ZIMMERMAN?
> 
> Be real here for a second.  What the fuck else is he going to say?  I profiled, followed and got out of my truck because "they always get away" so I was pumped.  Took a swing and got my ass kicked.  Then I killed him..Does ANY evidence say this version of the story didnt happen?
Click to expand...



  So you're saying GZ attacked TM?  Why the hell would he do that if he knew the cops were coming? 
  And if he just wanted to kill himself a ******,why would he have called the cops in the first place?
   Seriously...stop making shit up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kooshdakhaa said:


> And once again from the article Luddly posted, which you apparently didn't read all the way through, or perhaps aren't capable of reading, here is a picture of Trayvon nine days before Zimmerman shot and killed him.  (That's him on the far right in the group photo...celebrating his mother's birthday...what a thug.)



  Yeah? I bet if you looked hard enough you could find some touching photographic moments of Charles Manson and family.
  Stupid libs..letting emotion get in the way of common sense. Again.


----------



## skookerasbil

Here's the bad news for the gun grabbing cowards who prefer to live life in a bubble and want everybody else to.........






New study just released at Harvard in April of 2013 is conclusive........


*MORE GUNS = LESS CRIMES*





*Many people believe that owning guns only increases the amount of crime.  However, a recent study published in the Harvard Journal of Law and Public Policy concluded that there is a negative correlation between gun ownership and violent crime in countries internationally.  In other words, the more guns the less crime.  The study showed that nations with strict gun control laws have substantially higher murder rates than those who do not.  In fact, the 9 European nations with the lowest gun ownership rate have a combined murder rate that is three times that of the nine European nations with the highest gun ownership rate. *




Does Owning Guns Reduce Crime?


----------



## Rozman

Noomi said:


> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.



Black people will be just fine walking down the street,as long as they don't confront
and beat on people.

Unless you are in Chicago....
Then you best be wearing a flack jacket and some body armor.
Isn't it strange that Liberals will still be at their keyboard till 3 AM bitching about 
poor Trevon the black kid who was murdered for just being black.Then we don't
hear shit from them about the black on black crime in Chicago for example.

I guess the lives of black folk don't mean shit to Libs after all.


----------



## JoeB131

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, put yourself in Zimmermans and shoes. Your having your head bashed against a concrete sidewalk. You have a gun.
> 
> Do you wait until the attacker decides he's bashed your head into the concrete enough, or pull the gun and stop the potentially deadly attack?
> 
> Be honest if you would please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be honest.  Can you prove his head was being "bashed" on the concrete?  You be honest.
> 
> Could it be he bumped his head after he attacked a kid and that kid could fight.  That kid punched him in the nose, and down went that fat ass.
> 
> Who said his head was being bashed, ZIMMERMAN?
> 
> Be real here for a second.  What the fuck else is he going to say?  I profiled, followed and got out of my truck because "they always get away" so I was pumped.  Took a swing and got my ass kicked.  Then I killed him..Does ANY evidence say this version of the story didnt happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying GZ attacked TM?  Why the hell would he do that if he knew the cops were coming?
> And if he just wanted to kill himself a ******,why would he have called the cops in the first place?
> Seriously...stop making shit up.
Click to expand...


I don't think he was looking to kill anyone. I think he was out to show how tough he was.  

The guys whole profile is a cop-wannab/bully.  

The shooting happened after he found he bit off a bit more than he could chew.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

thereisnospoon said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants to forget the important little detail.   Trayvon Martin made a choice to beat someone up.  Someone he didn't know, because his machoness was being dissed.  He didn't stop to think that the person he chose would be armed.   The lesson to be learned is, don't go around beating up strangers because any one of them could be armed.  That's the lesson, and no one is learning it, not one person.  Which makes this incident certain to be repeated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, contrarywise, GZ pulled a gun, and Trayvon decided to "stand his ground", which he had every right to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Contrarywise?....HUH?
Click to expand...


  I laughed myself. I dont mind a misspelled word or typo,but I gotta draw the line at made up words.


----------



## skookerasbil

*Oooooooooooops*



The bad news for the limpwristed of our society >>>>>

http://www.articlesbase.com/law-articles/does-owning-guns-reduce-crime-6542533.html


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Used to be that the KKK hid behind white sheets.

Now they hide behind the anonymity of the internet.

Either way, they're still chicken shit cowards.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rozman said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people will be just fine walking down the street,as long as they don't confront
> and beat on people.
> 
> Unless you are in Chicago....
> Then you best be wearing a flack jacket and some body armor.
> Isn't it strange that Liberals will still be at their keyboard till 3 AM bitching about
> poor Trevon the black kid who was murdered for just being black.Then we don't
> hear shit from them about the black on black crime in Chicago for example.
> 
> I guess the lives of black folk don't mean shit to Libs after all.
Click to expand...


And what happened on the same day as the big "Justice for Trayvon" rally in Chicago?

Yup, you guessed it...



> 4 dead, 9 wounded in city shootings



Chicago shootings violence: July 20 to 21 - chicagotribune.com

Will Chicago hold rallies asking for justice for those 4 unfortunates??


----------



## skookerasbil

Lets be clear......liberals don't give a flying fuck about the black youths being mowed down every night in the suburbs of Chicago. You will not find one thread generated by a liberal upset about it.

Any time a black person dies and a white person does it, it is ALWAYS the fault of the white guy......no matter what the facts say. And the left k00ks will posts up thousands of posts about it too.......and zero about the hordes of black kids dying every single day all over America.

That's why one of the most famous bumper stickers in America is, *"LIBERALISM IS A MENTAL DISORDER"*


----------



## Unkotare

Luddly Neddite said:


> Used to be that the KKK hid behind white sheets.
> 
> Now they hide behind the anonymity of the internet.
> 
> Either way, they're still chicken shit cowards.




And they're still mostly democrats.


----------



## skookerasbil

At this point on this thread, seems appropriate to hit the re-set button on the ZMan case........








Most of the lefty k00ks think the jury still needs to decide.........


----------



## freedombecki

Luddly Neddite said:


> Used to be that the KKK hid behind white sheets.
> 
> Now they hide behind the anonymity of the internet.
> 
> Either way, they're still chicken shit cowards.


 That's not a nice way to talk about Democrats!


----------



## skookerasbil

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people will be just fine walking down the street,as long as they don't confront
> and beat on people.
> 
> Unless you are in Chicago....
> Then you best be wearing a flack jacket and some body armor.
> Isn't it strange that Liberals will still be at their keyboard till 3 AM bitching about
> poor Trevon the black kid who was murdered for just being black.Then we don't
> hear shit from them about the black on black crime in Chicago for example.
> 
> I guess the lives of black folk don't mean shit to Libs after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what happened on the same day as the big "Justice for Trayvon" rally in Chicago?
> 
> Yup, you guessed it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 dead, 9 wounded in city shootings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicago shootings violence: July 20 to 21 - chicagotribune.com
> 
> Will Chicago hold rallies asking for justice for those 4 unfortunates??
Click to expand...





No they wont.......100% certainty.......because it buys them zero political capitol. But Dems need the 95% black vote in every election so they will always play the race card to the hilt, and unfortunately, 95% of the blacks will cheer them as heros'.


----------



## skookerasbil

Frankly, I'm hoping ZMan sues the Martin family for defamation. It is necessary......




One of the most famous liberal attorneys in America thinks so......


http://www.newsmax.com/Newswidget/Dershowitz-zimmerman-defamation/2013/07/15/id/515150


----------



## jon_berzerk

skookerasbil said:


> Frankly, I'm hoping ZMan sues the Martin family for violation of civil rights. It is necessary......



under Florida law

if the Martin family sues Zimmerman and lose 

they are on the hook for all of Zimmermans legal fees and costs


----------



## Pogo

skookerasbil said:


> Lets be clear......liberals don't give a flying fuck about the black youths being mowed down every night in the suburbs of Chicago. You will not find one thread generated by a liberal upset about it.
> 
> Any time a black person dies and a white person does it, it is ALWAYS the fault of the white guy......no matter what the facts say. And the left k00ks will posts up thousands of posts about it too.......and zero about the hordes of black kids dying every single day all over America.
> 
> That's why one of the most famous bumper stickers in America is, *"LIBERALISM IS A MENTAL DISORDER"*




Actually no, that's not why, nor can it be considered "one of the most famous"  - such slogans exist because of shallow-intellected gadflies who, instead of making rational arguments in a way that is probably beyond their capability, would rather paint the world into black-and-white dichotomies of good guys and bad guys where they can demonize the "them" group with simple ad hominem.  Appeal to emotion rather than appeal to rationality.

It's kind of a mental disorder.  And then there are those who parrot it... 

Liberalism *founded *this country.  And that tells you all you need to know about those who equate it to a "mental disorder".


----------



## Rozman

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people will be just fine walking down the street,as long as they don't confront
> and beat on people.
> 
> Unless you are in Chicago....
> Then you best be wearing a flack jacket and some body armor.
> Isn't it strange that Liberals will still be at their keyboard till 3 AM bitching about
> poor Trevon the black kid who was murdered for just being black.Then we don't
> hear shit from them about the black on black crime in Chicago for example.
> 
> I guess the lives of black folk don't mean shit to Libs after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what happened on the same day as the big "Justice for Trayvon" rally in Chicago?
> 
> Yup, you guessed it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 dead, 9 wounded in city shootings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chicago shootings violence: July 20 to 21 - chicagotribune.com
> 
> Will Chicago hold rallies asking for justice for those 4 unfortunates??
Click to expand...






Al Sharpton doesn't see a ratings boost for his TV show in that.
He wants to go down in history being known as the guy who fought for
justice for blacks against the evil white race.


----------



## OODA_Loop

jon_berzerk said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I'm hoping ZMan sues the Martin family for violation of civil rights. It is necessary......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under Florida law
> 
> if the Martin family sues Zimmerman and lose
> 
> they are on the hook for all of Zimmermans legal fees and costs
Click to expand...


Nope.

If they sue him *period.*

Lawful self-defense provides immunity from civil action.


----------



## Unkotare

Kooshdakhaa said:


> This is not going to go away.  I am getting more and more pissed about this.  And I am a 60-year-old white woman.  .




Who asked you, and who cares about your being white, female, old and oh-so-angry that we have a jury system?


----------



## Pop23

Luddly Neddite said:


> Used to be that the KKK hid behind white sheets.
> 
> Now they hide behind the anonymity of the internet.
> 
> Either way, they're still chicken shit cowards.



Soooooo, Luddy Prove you're not a "chicken shit coward" and answer the question I've asked dozens from your side without one single answer.

YOU are having your head pounded onto a concrete sidewalk, you have two choices. Pick the one you would most likely use:

A. Allow the attack to continue, knowing it could result in your death

Or

B. Pull the gun that you have and shoot the person that's pounding your head into the concrete sidewalk

Go ahead Luddy, answer

It's not really that hard to choose, is it?


----------



## jon_berzerk

OODA_Loop said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I'm hoping ZMan sues the Martin family for violation of civil rights. It is necessary......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under Florida law
> 
> if the Martin family sues Zimmerman and lose
> 
> they are on the hook for all of Zimmermans legal fees and costs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> If they sue him *period.*
> 
> Lawful self-defense provides immunity from civil action.
Click to expand...


yes according to omara they will have to go into court 

to get the immunity granted 

he said they would do it quickly


----------



## Unkotare

Rct_Tsoul said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rct_Tsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beware of those that are out of shape, lame, small dicked, and just outright SORRY, they have been cheated by nature and it's unfair, if you see one acting the though guy .............. someone is about to get shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the matter your pussy clinch up on ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son ............... you got a lot of balls talking to me like that ........... I like balls, but you should consider being more polite when addressing me.
Click to expand...



So, neither one or you realizes what ridiculous clowns you are making of yourselves with this nonsense?


----------



## thanatos144

Rct_Tsoul said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rct_Tsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beware of those that are out of shape, lame, small dicked, and just outright SORRY, they have been cheated by nature and it's unfair, if you see one acting the though guy .............. someone is about to get shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the matter your pussy clinch up on ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son ............... you got a lot of balls talking to me like that ........... I like balls, but you should consider being more polite when addressing me.
Click to expand...


Still having those period pains it seems.


----------



## thanatos144

Luddly Neddite said:


> Used to be that the KKK hid behind white sheets.
> 
> Now they hide behind the anonymity of the internet.
> 
> Either way, they're still chicken shit cowards.



Them democrats are all cowards aren't they?


----------



## justoffal

Well I dunno....

I have seen names that don't fit the pictures before but Z really takes the cake..

His South American indian Genes have pretty much chased his Dad's Jewish traits right off the map.

He would be better served by  a name like  Antonio Valdez DeVega and defended by LaRaza's legal fund.

But I guess Al and Jesse who believe in the one drop theory as far as Obama is concerned see one drop of White Man in George.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Vandalshandle said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I claim no such thing. I said that it could have happened differently than GZ claimed. Yet, you claim that the evidence is solid that GV's version is true. I say that GZ may very well have lied about everthing that was not witnessed as testified in court, and the only witness was an unarmed kid that GZ killed. That tends to put GZ testmony in short credibility, in my opinion. Of course, if GZ had initiated the encounter, then drew down on the kid and killed him, apparantly you assume that he would freely have admitted that in court. There is a word for that. "naive".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The forensic evidence, medical reports regarding Zimmerman's injuries and the testimony of forensic experts were all consistent with Zimmerman's statements to police.
> There is no "what if". There is no "well it could have happened differently."...
> All that matters is evidence.
> I think it's wonderful that you have an opinion. You are showing an obvious bias. That's ok.
> However, the case is over. The jury considered testimony and evidence and issued a verdict. Everything beyond that is beating a dead horse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love beating dead horses. I always keep one out back for that purpose...though I have to replace him every week or so....
Click to expand...


You are wasting time then.


----------



## Katzndogz

Rozman said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people will be just fine walking down the street,as long as they don't confront
> and beat on people.
Click to expand...


This is what liberals want to legalize.

Prosecutor: Teens killed man in ?knock ?em down? game - Chicago Sun-Times

Three teenagers accused of killing a 62-year-old father-of-12 in West Rogers Park were playing a game called Pick em out and knock em down when they videotaped themselves punching him in the face, prosecutors say.

Malik Jones, 16, Nicholas Ayala, 17, and Anthony Malcolm, 18, were caught after the video of Jones fatally punching Delfino Mora was posted on Jones Facebook page, according to authorities.

They profile someone they think won't or can't fight back and "play".  Which is exactly what Trayvon Martin did when he profiled George Zimmerman as a victim.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JoeB131 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I think anything happens to you after you die, but that isn't the issue here.
> 
> The issue here is, was justice done.
> 
> ANd in this case, it was not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this has nothing to do with justice or injustice.
> 
> This is just basic human dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you guys BADLY want this issue to go away, because it exposes the idiocy of the gun lobby better than Sandy Hook.
> 
> The reality, of course, is that most people should be damned nervous that the George Zimmermans of the world are running around packing heat.
> 
> A guy on serious mind altering drugs carrying a gun who thinks he's the law?  Seriously.
Click to expand...

Gun lobby?...Hey genius, stand your ground does not require a gun. Someone could break into my house and if I feel like it I can bury a 9 iron in their skull. And there would not be a thing anyone could do about it. And I wouldn't give it second thought. If anyone attacks me or my family, there are no rules. 
Martin is NOT a victim. The evidence clearly indicated along with expert testimony that Martin ATTACKED and beat Zimmerman. 
Case closed. Go cry a river elsewhere.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Floridians have made about a third of the states total Stand Your Ground claims in homicide cases, a rate nearly double the black percentage of Floridas population. The majority of those claims have been successful, a success rate that exceeds that for Florida whites.
> 
> Read more: Florida blacks benefit from Florida 'Stand Your Ground' | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Daily Caller is full of shit. I don't even consider it a valid source.  You might as well be quoting HuffPo or ToonHall.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, Stand Your Ground is "I can be an idiot" law, as Mr. Zimmerman proved.
Click to expand...

Yes. Never mind the list of cases which are public record. It only matters what Joe believes...
Nobody cares what you consider. Facts are facts. You don't get to dismiss the facts just because they don't fit your template. Unless of course you wish to create your own reality.


----------



## Kondor3

Noomi said:


> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.



Disagree.

I don't know how such things work in Australia, but, in the States, we have a Constitutional Right to carry firearms.

George Zimmerman was acquitted of all charges - he was found Not Guilty.

At the very split-second when that verdict was rendered, and affirmed by the presiding judge, all of George Zimmerman's rights were fully restored.

Including the right to carry firearms.

If he had been convicted, served prison time, and then released, I would agree with you that he should not be granted the right to carry firearms.

However, in light of the verdict, this is not 'fucked up' - it is correct and according to law.

As to the black kids walking home fear-mongering bit... sorry... that's just partisan hyperbole... and it simply doesn't signify.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Daily Caller is full of shit. I don't even consider it a valid source.  You might as well be quoting HuffPo or ToonHall.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, Stand Your Ground is "I can be an idiot" law, as Mr. Zimmerman proved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counting race and number of claims using the Tampa Bay Times study is not full of shit.
> 
> It is using your own study / contentions to prove you are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, the FBI only records 200 cases of self-defense homicide in the whole fucking country.
> 
> It just isn't happening that often, and less often for black folks.
Click to expand...

Yeah ok...Creating your own reality must so soothing for you.
Your anger is consuming you. Keep it up. Maybe one day ,you will disappear.


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> I don't know how such things work in Australia, but, in the States, we have a Constitutional Right to carry firearms.
> 
> George Zimmerman was acquitted of all charges - he was found Not Guilty.
> 
> At the very split-second when that verdict was rendered, and affirmed by the presiding judge, all of George Zimmerman's rights were fully restored.
> 
> Including the right to carry firearms.
> 
> If he had been convicted, served prison time, and then released, I would agree with you that he should not be granted the right to carry firearms.
> 
> However, in light of the verdict, this is not 'fucked up' - it is correct and according to law.
> 
> As to the black kids walking home fear-mongering bit... sorry... that's just partisan hyperbole... and it simply doesn't signify.
Click to expand...


She didn't say he wasn't legally entitled.... she said it was "fucked up".  I'm not an attorney but I'm pretty sure that's not an official legal term.

Although I bet a lot of us would know the Constitution better if the founders had thrown a few such choice phrases in there: "the right of the people to keep and bear arms, even when they're fucked up, shall not be infringed..."

As for the black kid walking home, well the verdict has nothing to do with that; it depends on perceptions.  If that kid has been given the idea by media making mountains of molehills, then that perception is what he has to go on.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Luddly Neddite said:


> FACT is, Trayvon did nothing wrong and was murdered.
> 
> And the creepy ass cracker racists just keep adding more and more lies.
> 
> .



You just said cracker and called and implied racism at the same time. Time to lay off the malt liquor.


----------



## thereisnospoon

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, the FBI only records 200 cases of self-defense homicide in the whole fucking country.
> 
> It just isn't happening that often, and less often for black folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Times study alone is based 200 or so cases.
> 
> Your spin is wrong.  Guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the times study is wrong.
Click to expand...


Yeah.. The Times just made it up.
The Tampa bay Times is not known for conservative bias.
You are out of gas Joe. Deal with it. 
Go sit on your ass and be angry. The rest of us have things to do.


----------



## Meathead

R.C. Christian said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> FACT is, Trayvon did nothing wrong and was murdered.
> 
> And the creepy ass cracker racists just keep adding more and more lies.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just said cracker and called and implied racism at the same time. Time to lay off the malt liquor.
Click to expand...

He did something wrong. He assaulted a complete stranger and paid dearly for his stupidity.

But yes, this Luddy guy is incredibly stupid too.


----------



## Jarlaxle

OODA_Loop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Counting race and number of claims using the Tampa Bay Times study is not full of shit.
> 
> It is using your own study / contentions to prove you are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, the FBI only records 200 cases of self-defense homicide in the whole fucking country.
> 
> It just isn't happening that often, and less often for black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Times study alone is based 200 or so cases.
> 
> Your spin is wrong.  Guy.
Click to expand...


It's not a "spin", dude...it is a LIE.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Luddly Neddite said:


> Used to be that the KKK hid behind white sheets.
> 
> Now they hide behind the anonymity of the internet.
> 
> Either way, they're still chicken shit cowards.



That's what you have to add? That's IT?


----------



## thereisnospoon

Pogo said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be clear......liberals don't give a flying fuck about the black youths being mowed down every night in the suburbs of Chicago. You will not find one thread generated by a liberal upset about it.
> 
> Any time a black person dies and a white person does it, it is ALWAYS the fault of the white guy......no matter what the facts say. And the left k00ks will posts up thousands of posts about it too.......and zero about the hordes of black kids dying every single day all over America.
> 
> That's why one of the most famous bumper stickers in America is, *"LIBERALISM IS A MENTAL DISORDER"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, that's not why, nor can it be considered "one of the most famous"  - such slogans exist because of shallow-intellected gadflies who, instead of making rational arguments in a way that is probably beyond their capability, would rather paint the world into black-and-white dichotomies of good guys and bad guys where they can demonize the "them" group with simple ad hominem.  Appeal to emotion rather than appeal to rationality.
> 
> It's kind of a mental disorder.  And then there are those who parrot it...
> 
> Liberalism *founded *this country.  And that tells you all you need to know about those who equate it to a "mental disorder".
Click to expand...


Classic liberalism...Not the present day big government, liberty crushing, nanny state, welfare creating, class envy, politically correct, tax increasing, speech police ideology of today.
There isn't a single aspect of liberalism on which a political candidate can use to run his or her campaign...
Could you imagine...."I am going to raise your taxes"...Yeah sure ...That person will get tons of votes..
"I will increase welfare spending and make it easier for folks to get on social programs at the expense of working people"...Yeah, that person will get tons of votes..


----------



## Pogo

thereisnospoon said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be clear......liberals don't give a flying fuck about the black youths being mowed down every night in the suburbs of Chicago. You will not find one thread generated by a liberal upset about it.
> 
> Any time a black person dies and a white person does it, it is ALWAYS the fault of the white guy......no matter what the facts say. And the left k00ks will posts up thousands of posts about it too.......and zero about the hordes of black kids dying every single day all over America.
> 
> That's why one of the most famous bumper stickers in America is, *"LIBERALISM IS A MENTAL DISORDER"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, that's not why, nor can it be considered "one of the most famous"  - such slogans exist because of shallow-intellected gadflies who, instead of making rational arguments in a way that is probably beyond their capability, would rather paint the world into black-and-white dichotomies of good guys and bad guys where they can demonize the "them" group with simple ad hominem.  Appeal to emotion rather than appeal to rationality.
> 
> It's kind of a mental disorder.  And then there are those who parrot it...
> 
> Liberalism *founded *this country.  And that tells you all you need to know about those who equate it to a "mental disorder".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classic liberalism...Not the present day big government, liberty crushing, nanny state, welfare creating, class envy, politically correct, tax increasing, speech police ideology of today.
> There isn't a single aspect of liberalism on which a political candidate can use to run his or her campaign...
> Could you imagine...."I am going to raise your taxes"...Yeah sure ...That person will get tons of votes..
> "I will increase welfare spending and make it easier for folks to get on social programs at the expense of working people"...Yeah, that person will get tons of votes..
Click to expand...


That's not "liberalism".  That's a combination of leftism and Fox Noise/Brent Bozo Turds.  Calling it "liberalism" doesn't magically make it so.


----------



## PixieStix

Rozman said:


> But the media saying over and over that Trevon was killed just for being black
> and was just walking around with a bag of candy and a drink while doing nothing
> is acceptable?



Trayvon's Skittles, Arizona Iced Tea and something called 'Purple Drank' - Wilmington Conservative | Examiner.com


----------



## Kondor3

Pogo said:


> "..._She didn't say he wasn't legally entitled.... she said it was 'fucked up'. I'm not an attorney but I'm pretty sure that's not an official legal term_..."



Yes, yes, yes, Pogo... I can read, just as well as you can.

'Fucked-up', as in crazy, inappropriate, incomprehensible, etc.

Yes, yes, yes... I understood what she meant, right out of the box.

I was not silly enough to take the pejorative literally.

Nor is it likely that she construed my response purely on a Literal level.

Rather, the inference is that not only the accused Legally Entitled, but that that outcome is also right and just and entirely appropriate.

Hope that helps.



> "..._Although I bet a lot of us would know the Constitution better if the founders had thrown a few such choice phrases in there: 'the right of the people to keep and bear arms, even when they're fucked up, shall not be infringed_...' "



Ahhhhh, but the accused was adjudged 'Not Fucked Up' ; consequently, I do not know how this segment applies to the conversation.



> "..._As for the black kid walking home, well the verdict has nothing to do with that; it depends on perceptions.  If that kid has been given the idea by media making mountains of molehills, then that perception is what he has to go on._"



Oh, I agree, that the verdict has nothing to do with other black kids walking home, and being any more safe or less safe than they were before. My terse reference to '_partisan hyperbole_' was deigned to convey that same message, spun differently.


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._She didn't say he wasn't legally entitled.... she said it was 'fucked up'. I'm not an attorney but I'm pretty sure that's not an official legal term_..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, yes, Pogo... I can read, just as well as you can.
> 
> 'Fucked-up', as in crazy, inappropriate, incomprehensible, etc.
> 
> Yes, yes, yes... I understood what she meant, right out of the box.
> 
> I was not silly enough to take the pejorative literally.
> 
> Nor is it likely that she construed my response purely on a Literal level.
> 
> Rather, the inference is that not only the accused Legally Entitled, but that that outcome is also right and just and entirely appropriate.
> 
> Hope that helps.
Click to expand...


It doesn't.  Because there's a vast difference between something being "illegal" and something being "fucked up".

I may think raisins, or Dallas Cowgirls fans, or the idea of corporate personhood, are "fucked up".  But none of them are illegal.


----------



## Kondor3

Pogo said:


> "..._Because there's a vast difference between something being 'illegal' and something being 'fucked up'._"


Agreed. Nolo contendre. No contest.

We merely disagree as to what constitutes '_fucked up_' and what does not.


----------



## skookerasbil

Meathead said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> FACT is, Trayvon did nothing wrong and was murdered.
> 
> And the creepy ass cracker racists just keep adding more and more lies.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just said cracker and called and implied racism at the same time. Time to lay off the malt liquor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did something wrong. He assaulted a complete stranger and paid dearly for his stupidity.
> 
> But yes, this Luddy guy is incredibly stupid too.
Click to expand...



Ummm.....Ive always been under the impression he is a she. I think this Luddy is one of those feminist bulldogs.....the real butch type that could kick your ass.


If Luddy is a guy, it sorta does explain everything.......


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Because there's a vast difference between something being 'illegal' and something being 'fucked up'._"
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Nolo contendre. No contest.
> 
> We merely disagree as to what constitutes '_fucked up_' and what does not.
Click to expand...


You don't need to explain, my friend.  I've known what _nolo contendre_ means since Spiro Agnew used it.


----------



## Zona

R.C. Christian said:


> They'll just riot somewhere else.



Good call?


----------



## Dot Com

Admin has enough work to do w/o having the added burden of babysitting wahrrior102. They must be pretty thick-skinned to be able to put up w/ his spam. Putting expletives in the thread title is so infantile as well when its outside the FZ.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Pogo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, that's not why, nor can it be considered "one of the most famous"  - such slogans exist because of shallow-intellected gadflies who, instead of making rational arguments in a way that is probably beyond their capability, would rather paint the world into black-and-white dichotomies of good guys and bad guys where they can demonize the "them" group with simple ad hominem.  Appeal to emotion rather than appeal to rationality.
> 
> It's kind of a mental disorder.  And then there are those who parrot it...
> 
> Liberalism *founded *this country.  And that tells you all you need to know about those who equate it to a "mental disorder".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic liberalism...Not the present day big government, liberty crushing, nanny state, welfare creating, class envy, politically correct, tax increasing, speech police ideology of today.
> There isn't a single aspect of liberalism on which a political candidate can use to run his or her campaign...
> Could you imagine...."I am going to raise your taxes"...Yeah sure ...That person will get tons of votes..
> "I will increase welfare spending and make it easier for folks to get on social programs at the expense of working people"...Yeah, that person will get tons of votes..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not "liberalism".  That's a combination of leftism and Fox Noise/Brent Bozo Turds.  Calling it "liberalism" doesn't magically make it so.
Click to expand...

Oh but it is!...Those are classic examples of modern day liberalism. Those are the facts.
They are not in dispute.
You can spew all the stupid remarks you wish. Doesn't matter.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Katzndogz said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fucked up when it hands guns to people who have been on trial for murder.
> 
> Now every black kid walking home at night should fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people will be just fine walking down the street,as long as they don't confront
> and beat on people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what liberals want to legalize.
> 
> Prosecutor: Teens killed man in ?knock ?em down? game - Chicago Sun-Times
> 
> Three teenagers accused of killing a 62-year-old father-of-12 in West Rogers Park were playing a game called Pick em out and knock em down when they videotaped themselves punching him in the face, prosecutors say.
> 
> Malik Jones, 16, Nicholas Ayala, 17, and Anthony Malcolm, 18, were caught after the video of Jones fatally punching Delfino Mora was posted on Jones Facebook page, according to authorities.
> 
> They profile someone they think won't or can't fight back and "play".  Which is exactly what Trayvon Martin did when he profiled George Zimmerman as a victim.
Click to expand...

Back in the 80's and 90's the New York City version was called "wilding'...Same MO..Innocent people, mostly Caucasian, more times than not, women, were selected because they appeared they could not fight back. One woman was repeatedly hit in the head with a cobblestone, stripped of her clothing and sexually assaulted in BOTH entries.
The excuse used by these fucking monsters: "We was just wildin' "...


----------



## Pogo

thereisnospoon said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic liberalism...Not the present day big government, liberty crushing, nanny state, welfare creating, class envy, politically correct, tax increasing, speech police ideology of today.
> There isn't a single aspect of liberalism on which a political candidate can use to run his or her campaign...
> Could you imagine...."I am going to raise your taxes"...Yeah sure ...That person will get tons of votes..
> "I will increase welfare spending and make it easier for folks to get on social programs at the expense of working people"...Yeah, that person will get tons of votes..[/QUOy
> That's not "liberalism".  That's a combination of leftism and Fox Noise/Brent Bozo Turds.  Calling it "liberalism" doesn't magically make it so.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but it is!...Those are classic examples of modern day liberalism. Those are the facts.
> They are not in dispute.
> You can spew all the stupid remarks you wish. Doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's in dispute.  That's the whole point of my post above.
> 
> Your citations of taxes and welfare state features are products of _Leftism_, not Liberalism.  "Big government" comes from both the left and the right, but not from Liberalism.  The rest -- the "class envy" and "politically correct" and "speech police" bullshit -- are not even political dynamics but social hot buttons dictated by media demagogues.  You're not even remotely close here
Click to expand...


----------



## thereisnospoon

Pogo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but it is!...Those are classic examples of modern day liberalism. Those are the facts.
> They are not in dispute.
> You can spew all the stupid remarks you wish. Doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's in dispute.  That's the whole point of my post above.
> 
> Your citations of taxes and welfare state features are products of _Leftism_, not Liberalism.  "Big government" comes from both the left and the right, but not from Liberalism.  The rest -- the "class envy" and "politically correct" and "speech police" bullshit -- are not even political dynamics but social hot buttons dictated by media demagogues.  You're not even remotely close here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post is nonsense.
> Which ideology never saw a tax it did not like? Liberalism.
> Which ideology created political correctness? Liberalism.
> Which ideology is steeped in large central planning type government? Liberalism.
> Which ideology supports increasing government employment? Liberalism.
> Which ideology objects to market based capitalism? Liberalism.
> Which ideology is inexorably tied to race or status? Liberalism.
> 
> You can deny all you like. These are the facts. They are incontrovertable.
> Your responses are simply protestations of those facts.
> Leftism, liberalism....Same shit. Different flies. There is no escape for what you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

thereisnospoon said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people will be just fine walking down the street,as long as they don't confront
> and beat on people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what liberals want to legalize.
> 
> Prosecutor: Teens killed man in ?knock ?em down? game - Chicago Sun-Times
> 
> Three teenagers accused of killing a 62-year-old father-of-12 in West Rogers Park were playing a game called Pick em out and knock em down when they videotaped themselves punching him in the face, prosecutors say.
> 
> Malik Jones, 16, Nicholas Ayala, 17, and Anthony Malcolm, 18, were caught after the video of Jones fatally punching Delfino Mora was posted on Jones Facebook page, according to authorities.
> 
> They profile someone they think won't or can't fight back and "play".  Which is exactly what Trayvon Martin did when he profiled George Zimmerman as a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back in the 80's and 90's the New York City version was called "wilding'...Same MO..Innocent people, mostly Caucasian, more times than not, women, were selected because they appeared they could not fight back. One woman was repeatedly hit in the head with a cobblestone, stripped of her clothing and sexually assaulted in BOTH entries.
> The excuse used by these fucking monsters: "We was just wildin' "...
Click to expand...

It use to be that people worked or had good opportunities once upon a time, and they didn't have time for all this evil mess to go on, but because of the way things have gone in America, well all that concept for Americans has went south or either the south has come over here or it has went over the waters to China in so that the Americans can't see what their own government/business sector has been up to with modern day slavery over there. I guess it is what it is, and it would take a miracle to change it back to what we once new had worked.


----------



## Pogo

thereisnospoon said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's in dispute.  That's the whole point of my post above.
> 
> Your citations of taxes and welfare state features are products of _Leftism_, not Liberalism.  "Big government" comes from both the left and the right, but not from Liberalism.  The rest -- the "class envy" and "politically correct" and "speech police" bullshit -- are not even political dynamics but social hot buttons dictated by media demagogues.  You're not even remotely close here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is nonsense.
> Which ideology never saw a tax it did not like? Liberalism.
> Which ideology created political correctness? Liberalism.
> Which ideology is steeped in large central planning type government? Liberalism.
> Which ideology supports increasing government employment? Liberalism.
> Which ideology objects to market based capitalism? Liberalism.
> Which ideology is inexorably tied to race or status? Liberalism.
> 
> You can deny all you like. These are the facts. They are incontrovertable.
> Your responses are simply protestations of those facts.
> Leftism, liberalism....Same shit. Different flies. There is no escape for what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not "facts"; these are the inchoate emotional-basket-case parrotings of the droppings of demagogue talk radio.  Nothing to do with political science.
> 
> Which ideology never saw a tax it did not like? -- Absurd.  No ideology has "likes".  That's the emotional basket case talking.  AFAIK there is no political ideology of any kind that taxes for the sake of taxing.  Does not apply.  Taxing for actual purposes is done by everybody.
> 
> Which ideology created political correctness? -- Ludicrous.  PC is not a political force at all; it's a social one.  It's created by hoi polloi.
> 
> Which ideology is steeped in large central planning type government? --  Both the left and the right "grow" government; the left for social programs, safety nets and the welfare state; the right for military (euphemistically, "defense") spending and the like.  But Liberalism isn't interested in growing government.  That which governs least governs best.
> 
> Which ideology supports increasing government employment? -- same as above.
> 
> Which ideology objects to market based capitalism?  -- both the left and the right put dampers on that, the left by encouraging decentralized systems that favour workers, the right by encouraging centralized entities that favour monopolies and oligarchies, but Liberalism is what makes capitalism _possible_.  It's the throwing off of the yoke of aristocracy.
> 
> Which ideology is inexorably tied to race or status? -- that's probably the right, which is based on hierarchy and merit -- as opposed to the Liberal maxim that "all men are created equal".  Both Liberalism and Leftism lean to egalitarian outlooks, the difference being that Liberalism does so by simply letting it be and Leftism tends to make it happen artificially (e.g. affirmative action).
> 
> You haven't really thought this through, it would seem.
> 
> (/offtopic)
Click to expand...


----------



## skookerasbil

Pogo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is nonsense.
> Which ideology never saw a tax it did not like? Liberalism.
> Which ideology created political correctness? Liberalism.
> Which ideology is steeped in large central planning type government? Liberalism.
> Which ideology supports increasing government employment? Liberalism.
> Which ideology objects to market based capitalism? Liberalism.
> Which ideology is inexorably tied to race or status? Liberalism.
> 
> You can deny all you like. These are the facts. They are incontrovertable.
> Your responses are simply protestations of those facts.
> Leftism, liberalism....Same shit. Different flies. There is no escape for what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not "facts"; these are the inchoate emotional-basket-case parrotings of the droppings of demagogue talk radio.  Nothing to do with political science.
> 
> Which ideology never saw a tax it did not like? -- Absurd.  No ideology has "likes".  That's the emotional basket case talking.  AFAIK there is no political ideology of any kind that taxes for the sake of taxing.  Does not apply.  Taxing for actual purposes is done by everybody.
> 
> Which ideology created political correctness? -- Ludicrous.  PC is not a political force at all; it's a social one.  It's created by hoi polloi.
> 
> Which ideology is steeped in large central planning type government? --  Both the left and the right "grow" government; the left for social programs, safety nets and the welfare state; the right for military (euphemistically, "defense") spending and the like.  But Liberalism isn't interested in growing government.  That which governs least governs best.
> 
> Which ideology supports increasing government employment? -- same as above.
> 
> Which ideology objects to market based capitalism?  -- both the left and the right put dampers on that, the left by encouraging decentralized systems that favour workers, the right by encouraging centralized entities that favour monopolies and oligarchies, but Liberalism is what makes capitalism _possible_.  It's the throwing off of the yoke of aristocracy.
> 
> Which ideology is inexorably tied to race or status? -- that's probably the right, which is based on hierarchy and merit -- as opposed to the Liberal maxim that "all men are created equal".  Both Liberalism and Leftism lean to egalitarian outlooks, the difference being that Liberalism does so by simply letting it be and Leftism tends to make it happen artificially (e.g. affirmative action).
> 
> You haven't really thought this through, it would seem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang s0n......what kind of shit you smoking? I want some dude.......
> 
> 
> 
> Fastest lesson you can take to learn the fuckedupedness of liberal thinking >>>>
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm1rBe_RoU0]The Difference Between Liberal and Conservative - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

skookerasbil said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not "facts"; these are the inchoate emotional-basket-case parrotings of the droppings of demagogue talk radio.  Nothing to do with political science.
> 
> Which ideology never saw a tax it did not like? -- Absurd.  No ideology has "likes".  That's the emotional basket case talking.  AFAIK there is no political ideology of any kind that taxes for the sake of taxing.  Does not apply.  Taxing for actual purposes is done by everybody.
> 
> Which ideology created political correctness? -- Ludicrous.  PC is not a political force at all; it's a social one.  It's created by hoi polloi.
> 
> Which ideology is steeped in large central planning type government? --  Both the left and the right "grow" government; the left for social programs, safety nets and the welfare state; the right for military (euphemistically, "defense") spending and the like.  But Liberalism isn't interested in growing government.  That which governs least governs best.
> 
> Which ideology supports increasing government employment? -- same as above.
> 
> Which ideology objects to market based capitalism?  -- both the left and the right put dampers on that, the left by encouraging decentralized systems that favour workers, the right by encouraging centralized entities that favour monopolies and oligarchies, but Liberalism is what makes capitalism _possible_.  It's the throwing off of the yoke of aristocracy.
> 
> Which ideology is inexorably tied to race or status? -- that's probably the right, which is based on hierarchy and merit -- as opposed to the Liberal maxim that "all men are created equal".  Both Liberalism and Leftism lean to egalitarian outlooks, the difference being that Liberalism does so by simply letting it be and Leftism tends to make it happen artificially (e.g. affirmative action).
> 
> You haven't really thought this through, it would seem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang s0n......what kind of shit you smoking? I want some dude.......
> 
> 
> 
> Fastest lesson you can take to learn the fuckedupedness of liberal thinking >>>>
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm1rBe_RoU0]The Difference Between Liberal and Conservative - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.   That was a 4½ minute lesson on the fuckedupedness of your own thinking, because Sowell's not talking about Liberalism there -- I don't care what the YouTube uploader calls it.  He's talking about a combination of Leftism, the inefficiency of goverment/institutional bureaucracy, and general philosophies.  That's why he refers to "the left" -- not to "the liberals".  Not to mention it's a heavily edited video from Fox Noise
> 
> Some of y'all have no idea of the difference between Liberalism and Leftism, but that doesn't slow you down from conflating the two.  Doesn't look like Fred Barnes has a clue either.  But then, it is Fox Noise, which is to intellectual discourse as puddle is to Pacific Ocean.
> 
> (/offtopic)
Click to expand...


----------



## thereisnospoon

beagle9 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what liberals want to legalize.
> 
> Prosecutor: Teens killed man in ?knock ?em down? game - Chicago Sun-Times
> 
> Three teenagers accused of killing a 62-year-old father-of-12 in West Rogers Park were playing a game called Pick em out and knock em down when they videotaped themselves punching him in the face, prosecutors say.
> 
> Malik Jones, 16, Nicholas Ayala, 17, and Anthony Malcolm, 18, were caught after the video of Jones fatally punching Delfino Mora was posted on Jones Facebook page, according to authorities.
> 
> They profile someone they think won't or can't fight back and "play".  Which is exactly what Trayvon Martin did when he profiled George Zimmerman as a victim.
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 80's and 90's the New York City version was called "wilding'...Same MO..Innocent people, mostly Caucasian, more times than not, women, were selected because they appeared they could not fight back. One woman was repeatedly hit in the head with a cobblestone, stripped of her clothing and sexually assaulted in BOTH entries.
> The excuse used by these fucking monsters: "We was just wildin' "...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It use to be that people worked or had good opportunities once upon a time, and they didn't have time for all this evil mess to go on, but because of the way things have gone in America, well all that concept for Americans has went south or either the south has come over here or it has went over the waters to China in so that the Americans can't see what their own government/business sector has been up to with modern day slavery over there. I guess it is what it is, and it would take a miracle to change it back to what we once new had worked.
Click to expand...


So you excuse or even support a justification of this? The victimizing of innocent people who have ZERO involvement in the issues you present?
You are a barbarian.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Pogo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is nonsense.
> Which ideology never saw a tax it did not like? Liberalism.
> Which ideology created political correctness? Liberalism.
> Which ideology is steeped in large central planning type government? Liberalism.
> Which ideology supports increasing government employment? Liberalism.
> Which ideology objects to market based capitalism? Liberalism.
> Which ideology is inexorably tied to race or status? Liberalism.
> 
> You can deny all you like. These are the facts. They are incontrovertable.
> Your responses are simply protestations of those facts.
> Leftism, liberalism....Same shit. Different flies. There is no escape for what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not "facts"; these are the inchoate emotional-basket-case parrotings of the droppings of demagogue talk radio.  Nothing to do with political science.
> 
> Which ideology never saw a tax it did not like? -- Absurd.  No ideology has "likes".  That's the emotional basket case talking.  AFAIK there is no political ideology of any kind that taxes for the sake of taxing.  Does not apply.  Taxing for actual purposes is done by everybody.
> 
> Which ideology created political correctness? -- Ludicrous.  PC is not a political force at all; it's a social one.  It's created by hoi polloi.
> 
> Which ideology is steeped in large central planning type government? --  Both the left and the right "grow" government; the left for social programs, safety nets and the welfare state; the right for military (euphemistically, "defense") spending and the like.  But Liberalism isn't interested in growing government.  That which governs least governs best.
> 
> Which ideology supports increasing government employment? -- same as above.
> 
> Which ideology objects to market based capitalism?  -- both the left and the right put dampers on that, the left by encouraging decentralized systems that favour workers, the right by encouraging centralized entities that favour monopolies and oligarchies, but Liberalism is what makes capitalism _possible_.  It's the throwing off of the yoke of aristocracy.
> 
> Which ideology is inexorably tied to race or status? -- that's probably the right, which is based on hierarchy and merit -- as opposed to the Liberal maxim that "all men are created equal".  Both Liberalism and Leftism lean to egalitarian outlooks, the difference being that Liberalism does so by simply letting it be and Leftism tends to make it happen artificially (e.g. affirmative action).
> 
> You haven't really thought this through, it would seem.
> 
> (/offtopic)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Facts. Your side owns all of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pop23

thereisnospoon said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not "facts"; these are the inchoate emotional-basket-case parrotings of the droppings of demagogue talk radio.  Nothing to do with political science.
> 
> Which ideology never saw a tax it did not like? -- Absurd.  No ideology has "likes".  That's the emotional basket case talking.  AFAIK there is no political ideology of any kind that taxes for the sake of taxing.  Does not apply.  Taxing for actual purposes is done by everybody.
> 
> Which ideology created political correctness? -- Ludicrous.  PC is not a political force at all; it's a social one.  It's created by hoi polloi.
> 
> Which ideology is steeped in large central planning type government? --  Both the left and the right "grow" government; the left for social programs, safety nets and the welfare state; the right for military (euphemistically, "defense") spending and the like.  But Liberalism isn't interested in growing government.  That which governs least governs best.
> 
> Which ideology supports increasing government employment? -- same as above.
> 
> Which ideology objects to market based capitalism?  -- both the left and the right put dampers on that, the left by encouraging decentralized systems that favour workers, the right by encouraging centralized entities that favour monopolies and oligarchies, but Liberalism is what makes capitalism _possible_.  It's the throwing off of the yoke of aristocracy.
> 
> Which ideology is inexorably tied to race or status? -- that's probably the right, which is based on hierarchy and merit -- as opposed to the Liberal maxim that "all men are created equal".  Both Liberalism and Leftism lean to egalitarian outlooks, the difference being that Liberalism does so by simply letting it be and Leftism tends to make it happen artificially (e.g. affirmative action).
> 
> You haven't really thought this through, it would seem.
> 
> (/offtopic)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Facts. Your side owns all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jury verdicts mean nothing to these people, even when THEY had the power and the resources of the State behind them
> 
> Absolutely sad to be them
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

thereisnospoon said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not "facts"; these are the inchoate emotional-basket-case parrotings of the droppings of demagogue talk radio.  Nothing to do with political science.
> 
> Which ideology never saw a tax it did not like? -- Absurd.  No ideology has "likes".  That's the emotional basket case talking.  AFAIK there is no political ideology of any kind that taxes for the sake of taxing.  Does not apply.  Taxing for actual purposes is done by everybody.
> 
> Which ideology created political correctness? -- Ludicrous.  PC is not a political force at all; it's a social one.  It's created by hoi polloi.
> 
> Which ideology is steeped in large central planning type government? --  Both the left and the right "grow" government; the left for social programs, safety nets and the welfare state; the right for military (euphemistically, "defense") spending and the like.  But Liberalism isn't interested in growing government.  That which governs least governs best.
> 
> Which ideology supports increasing government employment? -- same as above.
> 
> Which ideology objects to market based capitalism?  -- both the left and the right put dampers on that, the left by encouraging decentralized systems that favour workers, the right by encouraging centralized entities that favour monopolies and oligarchies, but Liberalism is what makes capitalism _possible_.  It's the throwing off of the yoke of aristocracy.
> 
> Which ideology is inexorably tied to race or status? -- that's probably the right, which is based on hierarchy and merit -- as opposed to the Liberal maxim that "all men are created equal".  Both Liberalism and Leftism lean to egalitarian outlooks, the difference being that Liberalism does so by simply letting it be and Leftism tends to make it happen artificially (e.g. affirmative action).
> 
> You haven't really thought this through, it would seem.
> 
> (/offtopic)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Facts. Your side owns all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "side"??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is bliss...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gadawg73

The entire defense in the Zimmerman trial are liberals. Troubling that the very folks that have been in the trenches fighting for the rights of the accused against the vast resources and power of the state were fucked in the ass by the media and the left.
But that is how it always goes with the far left. They will sacrifice all and everyone involved and watch people that the state has little to no evidence on go to prison for life if that furthers their political ideology that white people are racists against black folks, they stalk and kill innocent 6th grade children, they do not stand down when given police orders and commands and that DNA evidence always conclusively points to the identity of someone being guilty of a crime.
All of that liberal media stated, the sheep believed it and ran with it and all of it was proven false at trial.


----------



## skookerasbil

Pogo said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> dang s0n......what kind of shit you smoking? I want some dude.......
> 
> 
> 
> Fastest lesson you can take to learn the fuckedupedness of liberal thinking >>>>
> 
> 
> The Difference Between Liberal and Conservative - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.   That was a 4½ minute lesson on the fuckedupedness of your own thinking, because Sowell's not talking about Liberalism there -- I don't care what the YouTube uploader calls it.  He's talking about a combination of Leftism, the inefficiency of goverment/institutional bureaucracy, and general philosophies.  That's why he refers to "the left" -- not to "the liberals".  Not to mention it's a heavily edited video from Fox Noise
> 
> Some of y'all have no idea of the difference between Liberalism and Leftism, but that doesn't slow you down from conflating the two.  Doesn't look like Fred Barnes has a clue either.  But then, it is Fox Noise, which is to intellectual discourse as puddle is to Pacific Ocean.
> 
> (/offtopic)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## S.J.




----------



## Pogo

Pop23 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not "facts"; these are the inchoate emotional-basket-case parrotings of the droppings of demagogue talk radio.  Nothing to do with political science.
> 
> Which ideology never saw a tax it did not like? -- Absurd.  No ideology has "likes".  That's the emotional basket case talking.  AFAIK there is no political ideology of any kind that taxes for the sake of taxing.  Does not apply.  Taxing for actual purposes is done by everybody.
> 
> Which ideology created political correctness? -- Ludicrous.  PC is not a political force at all; it's a social one.  It's created by hoi polloi.
> 
> Which ideology is steeped in large central planning type government? --  Both the left and the right "grow" government; the left for social programs, safety nets and the welfare state; the right for military (euphemistically, "defense") spending and the like.  But Liberalism isn't interested in growing government.  That which governs least governs best.
> 
> Which ideology supports increasing government employment? -- same as above.
> 
> Which ideology objects to market based capitalism?  -- both the left and the right put dampers on that, the left by encouraging decentralized systems that favour workers, the right by encouraging centralized entities that favour monopolies and oligarchies, but Liberalism is what makes capitalism _possible_.  It's the throwing off of the yoke of aristocracy.
> 
> Which ideology is inexorably tied to race or status? -- that's probably the right, which is based on hierarchy and merit -- as opposed to the Liberal maxim that "all men are created equal".  Both Liberalism and Leftism lean to egalitarian outlooks, the difference being that Liberalism does so by simply letting it be and Leftism tends to make it happen artificially (e.g. affirmative action).
> 
> You haven't really thought this through, it would seem.
> 
> (/offtopic)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Facts. Your side owns all of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jury verdicts mean nothing to these people, even when THEY had the power and the resources of the State behind them
> 
> Absolutely sad to be them
Click to expand...


Don't know if you're reading the Icelandic translation of this board or what, but nothing in that string of posts has anything whatsoever to do with "jury verdicts".


----------



## thereisnospoon

Pogo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Facts. Your side owns all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "side"??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is bliss...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.. YOUR side/...Libs. Lefties..Whatever.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Pogo said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> dang s0n......what kind of shit you smoking? I want some dude.......
> 
> 
> 
> Fastest lesson you can take to learn the fuckedupedness of liberal thinking >>>>
> 
> 
> The Difference Between Liberal and Conservative - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.   That was a 4½ minute lesson on the fuckedupedness of your own thinking, because Sowell's not talking about Liberalism there -- I don't care what the YouTube uploader calls it.  He's talking about a combination of Leftism, the inefficiency of goverment/institutional bureaucracy, and general philosophies.  That's why he refers to "the left" -- not to "the liberals".  Not to mention it's a heavily edited video from Fox Noise
> 
> Some of y'all have no idea of the difference between Liberalism and Leftism, but that doesn't slow you down from conflating the two.  Doesn't look like Fred Barnes has a clue either.  But then, it is Fox Noise, which is to intellectual discourse as puddle is to Pacific Ocean.
> 
> (/offtopic)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left = liberals, right = conservatives.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Warrior102 said:


> and give her a job cleaning shitters at MacDonalds??
> 
> Rachel Jeantel On Trayvon Martin Friendship: ?He Never Judged Me? « CBS Miami



Who?


----------



## Pogo

Lonestar_logic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.   That was a 4½ minute lesson on the fuckedupedness of your own thinking, because Sowell's not talking about Liberalism there -- I don't care what the YouTube uploader calls it.  He's talking about a combination of Leftism, the inefficiency of goverment/institutional bureaucracy, and general philosophies.  That's why he refers to "the left" -- not to "the liberals".  Not to mention it's a heavily edited video from Fox Noise
> 
> Some of y'all have no idea of the difference between Liberalism and Leftism, but that doesn't slow you down from conflating the two.  Doesn't look like Fred Barnes has a clue either.  But then, it is Fox Noise, which is to intellectual discourse as puddle is to Pacific Ocean.
> 
> (/offtopic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left = liberals, right = conservatives.
Click to expand...


Ah, if only life were that simple we could all live in that comic book.

Oh well -- Lonestar logic


----------



## Gadawg73

thereisnospoon said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 80's and 90's the New York City version was called "wilding'...Same MO..Innocent people, mostly Caucasian, more times than not, women, were selected because they appeared they could not fight back. One woman was repeatedly hit in the head with a cobblestone, stripped of her clothing and sexually assaulted in BOTH entries.
> The excuse used by these fucking monsters: "We was just wildin' "...
> 
> 
> 
> It use to be that people worked or had good opportunities once upon a time, and they didn't have time for all this evil mess to go on, but because of the way things have gone in America, well all that concept for Americans has went south or either the south has come over here or it has went over the waters to China in so that the Americans can't see what their own government/business sector has been up to with modern day slavery over there. I guess it is what it is, and it would take a miracle to change it back to what we once new had worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you excuse or even support a justification of this? The victimizing of innocent people who have ZERO involvement in the issues you present?
> You are a barbarian.
Click to expand...


Who and where are these victims you speak of and how are they any more innocent than the average Joe?
Or are you just manufacturing an issue like media does?


----------



## Katzndogz

thereisnospoon said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 80's and 90's the New York City version was called "wilding'...Same MO..Innocent people, mostly Caucasian, more times than not, women, were selected because they appeared they could not fight back. One woman was repeatedly hit in the head with a cobblestone, stripped of her clothing and sexually assaulted in BOTH entries.
> The excuse used by these fucking monsters: "We was just wildin' "...
> 
> 
> 
> It use to be that people worked or had good opportunities once upon a time, and they didn't have time for all this evil mess to go on, but because of the way things have gone in America, well all that concept for Americans has went south or either the south has come over here or it has went over the waters to China in so that the Americans can't see what their own government/business sector has been up to with modern day slavery over there. I guess it is what it is, and it would take a miracle to change it back to what we once new had worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you excuse or even support a justification of this? The victimizing of innocent people who have ZERO involvement in the issues you present?
> You are a barbarian.
Click to expand...


Don't assume that this was offered as justification for the crime.   It might be that the incident offered another opportunity to voice a democrat talking point.


----------



## eflatminor

Pogo said:


> Some of y'all have no idea of the difference between Liberalism and Leftism, but that doesn't slow you down from conflating the two.



Okay, as one of the few that is neither a modern liberal nor a conservative, I suppose I'm as good a person as any to ask the question, why don't you explain the difference for us?

Can I assume when you refer to "Liberalism", you mean in the modern sense and not Classical Liberalism?

Similarly, when you state "Liberalism founded this country", are you talking about modern Liberalism or Classical Liberals, more akin to what we call libertarians today?

This may all be semantic nonsense, but for the moment, I'm open to hearing the difference between (modern) Liberalism and Leftism.  Any citations or links would be appreciated.


----------



## Pogo

eflatminor said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of y'all have no idea of the difference between Liberalism and Leftism, but that doesn't slow you down from conflating the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, as one of the few that is neither a modern liberal nor a conservative, I suppose I'm as good a person as any to ask the question, why don't you explain the difference for us?
> 
> Can I assume when you refer to "Liberalism", you mean in the modern sense and not Classical Liberalism?
> 
> Similarly, when you state "Liberalism founded this country", are you talking about modern Liberalism or Classical Liberals, more akin to what we call libertarians today?
> 
> This may all be semantic nonsense, but for the moment, I'm open to hearing the difference between (modern) Liberalism and Leftism.  Any citations or links would be appreciated.
Click to expand...


I know we're on a tangent here but IMO a far more worthy one than the OP...

I guess first thing, I'm not sure why posters here seem to insist on redefining Liberalism as "classical" Liberalism.  I suspect it's a way of driving a wedge into the word so it can then be demonized.  And that's kinda weird.

When I say "Liberalism founded this country" I refer to the philosophy, new and revolutionary at the time, that sees the common populace as the driver of the vehicle, as opposed to the hierarchical structure of church/state/aristocracy that had held sway before that point in history.  That concept of Liberalism comes under fire from both the left and the right for their own purposes of power-hungriness.

To revert to a previous example: the idea of egalitarianism, the "all men are created equal" plank of the platform and vital artery of our Constitution, is in every sense a Liberal concept.  The idea of Affirmative Action, where the State actually takes action to make that happen --rather than _letting _it happen and refraining from influencing it, that is a Leftist concept.  That's what I mean by the difference between them.  Liberal leaves it to grow by itself; Leftist takes action to make it happen.  So does Right, with its obsession with gay marriage and the like.

As far as I remember the term "Liberal" first began to be demonized in the presidential election of 1988 when it became a staple of the Bush stump speech against Dukakis.  H.W. would use the term as if it were an insult.  It was a deliberate dumbing-down that ignored the entire history of our nation for the sake of a cheap sound bite.  Had Bush and his Lee Atwater guru chosen an honest path they might have instead insisted "Dukakis is no Liberal" as a strategy.  But noooo...

I might have missed some rhetorical dynamic before that time but that's when I noticed it.

And it seems to be (this is a theory) part of some grand scheme to redefine "Liberal" -- the concept we're born on -- as a political "side", deliberately conflated with a concoction of Leftist Authoritarians so that that demonized group can then be Eliminated, which then turns everything over to the Rightist Authoritarians (the fascists), who are the entity driving the dumb-down for that purpose.

That's what it looks like to this observer anyway.

(/offtopic)


----------



## beagle9

Pogo said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of y'all have no idea of the difference between Liberalism and Leftism, but that doesn't slow you down from conflating the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, as one of the few that is neither a modern liberal nor a conservative, I suppose I'm as good a person as any to ask the question, why don't you explain the difference for us?
> 
> Can I assume when you refer to "Liberalism", you mean in the modern sense and not Classical Liberalism?
> 
> Similarly, when you state "Liberalism founded this country", are you talking about modern Liberalism or Classical Liberals, more akin to what we call libertarians today?
> 
> This may all be semantic nonsense, but for the moment, I'm open to hearing the difference between (modern) Liberalism and Leftism.  Any citations or links would be appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know we're on a tangent here but IMO a far more worthy one than the OP...
> 
> I guess first thing, I'm not sure why posters here seem to insist on redefining Liberalism as "classical" Liberalism.  I suspect it's a way of driving a wedge into the word so it can then be demonized.  And that's kinda weird.
> 
> When I say "Liberalism founded this country" I refer to the philosophy, new and revolutionary at the time, that sees the common populace as the driver of the vehicle, as opposed to the hierarchical structure of church/state/aristocracy that had held sway before that point in history.  That concept of Liberalism comes under fire from both the left and the right for their own purposes of power-hungriness.
> 
> To revert to a previous example: the idea of egalitarianism, the "all men are created equal" plank of the platform and vital artery of our Constitution, is in every sense a Liberal concept.  The idea of Affirmative Action, where the State actually takes action to make that happen --rather than _letting _it happen and refraining from influencing it, that is a Leftist concept.  That's what I mean by the difference between them.  Liberal leaves it to grow by itself; Leftist takes action to make it happen.  So does Right, with its obsession with gay marriage and the like.
> 
> As far as I remember the term "Liberal" first began to be demonized in the presidential election of 1988 when it became a staple of the Bush stump speech against Dukakis.  H.W. would use the term as if it were an insult.  It was a deliberate dumbing-down that ignored the entire history of our nation for the sake of a cheap sound bite.  Had Bush and his Lee Atwater guru chosen an honest path they might have instead insisted "Dukakis is no Liberal" as a strategy.  But noooo...
> 
> I might have missed some rhetorical dynamic before that time but that's when I noticed it.
> 
> And it seems to be (this is a theory) part of some grand scheme to redefine "Liberal" -- the concept we're born on -- as a political "side", deliberately conflated with a concoction of Leftist Authoritarians so that that demonized group can then be Eliminated, which then turns everything over to the Rightist Authoritarians (the fascists), who are the entity driving the dumb-down for that purpose.
> 
> That's what it looks like to this observer anyway.
> 
> (/offtopic)
Click to expand...

Or is it that liberals themselves have redefined the term as found upon their actions in which we all are seeing and have an understanding of them now? You blame others for mischaracterizing, but are they mischaracterizing or are they spot on in what they see as the new liberalism in this nation, and so do they see this because of what it clings to, and therefore what it has become because of what it clings to ? YES!

There is a uniting of specific groups in this nation, and their goal is to destroy the other group or groups in this nations power structure, thus leaving them the attackers as the ultimate power formed in a power vacuum in which they hope to create in all of this.


----------



## eflatminor

Pogo said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of y'all have no idea of the difference between Liberalism and Leftism, but that doesn't slow you down from conflating the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, as one of the few that is neither a modern liberal nor a conservative, I suppose I'm as good a person as any to ask the question, why don't you explain the difference for us?
> 
> Can I assume when you refer to "Liberalism", you mean in the modern sense and not Classical Liberalism?
> 
> Similarly, when you state "Liberalism founded this country", are you talking about modern Liberalism or Classical Liberals, more akin to what we call libertarians today?
> 
> This may all be semantic nonsense, but for the moment, I'm open to hearing the difference between (modern) Liberalism and Leftism.  Any citations or links would be appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know we're on a tangent here but IMO a far more worthy one than the OP...
> 
> I guess first thing, I'm not sure why posters here seem to insist on redefining Liberalism as "classical" Liberalism.  I suspect it's a way of driving a wedge into the word so it can then be demonized.  And that's kinda weird.
> 
> When I say "Liberalism founded this country" I refer to the philosophy, new and revolutionary at the time, that sees the common populace as the driver of the vehicle, as opposed to the hierarchical structure of church/state/aristocracy that had held sway before that point in history.  That concept of Liberalism comes under fire from both the left and the right for their own purposes of power-hungriness.
> 
> To revert to a previous example: the idea of egalitarianism, the "all men are created equal" plank of the platform and vital artery of our Constitution, is in every sense a Liberal concept.  The idea of Affirmative Action, where the State actually takes action to make that happen --rather than _letting _it happen and refraining from influencing it, that is a Leftist concept.  That's what I mean by the difference between them.  Liberal leaves it to grow by itself; Leftist takes action to make it happen.  So does Right, with its obsession with gay marriage and the like.
> 
> As far as I remember the term "Liberal" first began to be demonized in the presidential election of 1988 when it became a staple of the Bush stump speech against Dukakis.  H.W. would use the term as if it were an insult.  It was a deliberate dumbing-down that ignored the entire history of our nation for the sake of a cheap sound bite.  Had Bush and his Lee Atwater guru chosen an honest path they might have instead insisted "Dukakis is no Liberal" as a strategy.  But noooo...
> 
> I might have missed some rhetorical dynamic before that time but that's when I noticed it.
> 
> And it seems to be (this is a theory) part of some grand scheme to redefine "Liberal" -- the concept we're born on -- as a political "side", deliberately conflated with a concoction of Leftist Authoritarians so that that demonized group can then be Eliminated, which then turns everything over to the Rightist Authoritarians (the fascists), who are the entity driving the dumb-down for that purpose.
> 
> That's what it looks like to this observer anyway.
> 
> (/offtopic)
Click to expand...


Sounds like you're saying that Liberalism is the same thing as what some here would call Classical Liberalism and others would call libertarianism.  Further, it sounds like you're saying Leftism is what others might call 'Modern Liberalism', but you believe they should never have obfuscated the term 'liberal' and should rightly call them Leftists.  Lastly, you suggest that both modern conservatives and leftists are big government meddlers and neither are worthy of the term Liberal.

Did I get that right?


----------



## Pogo

eflatminor said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, as one of the few that is neither a modern liberal nor a conservative, I suppose I'm as good a person as any to ask the question, why don't you explain the difference for us?
> 
> Can I assume when you refer to "Liberalism", you mean in the modern sense and not Classical Liberalism?
> 
> Similarly, when you state "Liberalism founded this country", are you talking about modern Liberalism or Classical Liberals, more akin to what we call libertarians today?
> 
> This may all be semantic nonsense, but for the moment, I'm open to hearing the difference between (modern) Liberalism and Leftism.  Any citations or links would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know we're on a tangent here but IMO a far more worthy one than the OP...
> 
> I guess first thing, I'm not sure why posters here seem to insist on redefining Liberalism as "classical" Liberalism.  I suspect it's a way of driving a wedge into the word so it can then be demonized.  And that's kinda weird.
> 
> When I say "Liberalism founded this country" I refer to the philosophy, new and revolutionary at the time, that sees the common populace as the driver of the vehicle, as opposed to the hierarchical structure of church/state/aristocracy that had held sway before that point in history.  That concept of Liberalism comes under fire from both the left and the right for their own purposes of power-hungriness.
> 
> To revert to a previous example: the idea of egalitarianism, the "all men are created equal" plank of the platform and vital artery of our Constitution, is in every sense a Liberal concept.  The idea of Affirmative Action, where the State actually takes action to make that happen --rather than _letting _it happen and refraining from influencing it, that is a Leftist concept.  That's what I mean by the difference between them.  Liberal leaves it to grow by itself; Leftist takes action to make it happen.  So does Right, with its obsession with gay marriage and the like.
> 
> As far as I remember the term "Liberal" first began to be demonized in the presidential election of 1988 when it became a staple of the Bush stump speech against Dukakis.  H.W. would use the term as if it were an insult.  It was a deliberate dumbing-down that ignored the entire history of our nation for the sake of a cheap sound bite.  Had Bush and his Lee Atwater guru chosen an honest path they might have instead insisted "Dukakis is no Liberal" as a strategy.  But noooo...
> 
> I might have missed some rhetorical dynamic before that time but that's when I noticed it.
> 
> And it seems to be (this is a theory) part of some grand scheme to redefine "Liberal" -- the concept we're born on -- as a political "side", deliberately conflated with a concoction of Leftist Authoritarians so that that demonized group can then be Eliminated, which then turns everything over to the Rightist Authoritarians (the fascists), who are the entity driving the dumb-down for that purpose.
> 
> That's what it looks like to this observer anyway.
> 
> (/offtopic)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're saying that Liberalism is the same thing as what some here would call Classical Liberalism and others would call libertarianism.  Further, it sounds like you're saying Leftism is what others might call 'Modern Liberalism', but you believe they should never have obfuscated the term 'liberal' and should rightly call them Leftists.  Lastly, you suggest that both modern conservatives and leftists are big government meddlers and neither are worthy of the term Liberal.
> 
> Did I get that right?
Click to expand...


Basically, yes.  Although every one of those labels would have to be spelled out as to exactly who we mean.  And it shouldn't have to be that way, but that's what happens when we start morphing terms into their own opposites.  And when we decide on a whim that, hey, from this moment the term "apple" is going to mean "kumquat".

Linguistically I'm an arch-conservative.  I'm prolly the only guy left who still spells _Hallowe'en_ with an apostrophe.  I just don't think we get to morph definitions like that.  And I'm aware that when somebody starts changing definitions, there's some agenda behind it.

Anyway, what do you think of all that?  Am I accurate with 1988, or did that start sometime earlier?


----------



## eflatminor

Pogo said:


> Anyway, what do you think of all that?  Am I accurate with 1988, or did that start sometime earlier?



I think...but I'm not exactly sure...that the term 'liberal' was obfuscated by Leftists in the 1960s.  Prior to that, Liberalism was what many call libertarianism today, as was evident in the seminal book by Mises, "Liberalism, The Classical Tradition".

Hey, maybe that's were the term 'Classical Liberal' came from?  Not sure.

You may be correct about conservatives using the term liberal in a derogatory sense beginning in 1988.  However, Leftists called themselves that beforehand.


----------



## THORAX

eflatminor said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what do you think of all that?  Am I accurate with 1988, or did that start sometime earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think...but I'm not exactly sure...that the term 'liberal' was obfuscated by Leftists in the 1960s.  Prior to that, Liberalism was what many call libertarianism today, as was evident in the seminal book by Mises, "Liberalism, The Classical Tradition".
> 
> Hey, maybe that's were the term 'Classical Liberal' came from?  Not sure.
> 
> You may be correct about conservatives using the term liberal in a derogatory sense beginning in 1988.  However, Leftists called themselves that beforehand.
Click to expand...


They've regressed into Marxist unfortunately. Not entirely, but they're getting there.

Just look at England. The Marxist have gotten so out of control that you have nationalist parties cropping up one after the next in British politics.


----------



## Pogo

eflatminor said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what do you think of all that?  Am I accurate with 1988, or did that start sometime earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think...but I'm not exactly sure...that the term 'liberal' was obfuscated by Leftists in the 1960s.  Prior to that, Liberalism was what many call libertarianism today, as was evident in the seminal book by Mises, "Liberalism, The Classical Tradition".
> 
> Hey, maybe that's were the term 'Classical Liberal' came from?  Not sure.
> 
> You may be correct about conservatives using the term liberal in a derogatory sense beginning in 1988.  However, Leftists called themselves that beforehand.
Click to expand...


1988 is what I remember because at the time watching the way H.W. spat the term it struck me as quite odd and I thought, "is that going to work"?  Then I remembered the observation of H.L. Mencken and realized that it probably would 

That the left, or more accurately the "Democrats", called themselves liberals is understandable given their legacy of association with the commoner classes; after all when they oppose e.g. gay marriage laws in favor of letting gay couples be, they are practicing Liberalism.  OTOH when they start legislating affirmative action or banning big sugar drinks, that's Leftism.  Passive versus active to oversimplify it.

Republicans practice Liberalism too when they stand for certain (but not all) deregulation, e.g. of small businesses.  And they should be proud to tout it when they do.

Of course, _some _amount of regulation is necessary in any society, unless we want anarchy (which is what I associate the term "libertarian" with and why I don't use it).  You can't have a system of roads, and yet oppose the idea of traffic lights.  If your business is, say, food production, there must be some authority in place to ensure you're not disseminating e coli or something.  That's where we need the balance of left and right on top of a Liberalist framework.  A minimal boundary line set by the people, for the people.  But not no boundary lines at all.

But to dichotomize right and left into a vast swamp of heroes and monsters so that we can eliminate the monsters, is a competitive rather than cooperative philosophy, and benefits no one except those who see politics not as a vehicle not for sociopolitical philosophy but for a meaningless football game.  That's why I oppose these linguistic distortions. 

(rant off/offtopic)


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> I think...but I'm not exactly sure...that the term 'liberal' was obfuscated by Leftists in the 1960s.  Prior to that, Liberalism was what many call libertarianism today, as was evident in the seminal book by Mises, "Liberalism, The Classical Tradition".



The term "liberal" was highjacked by the Fabians in the 1910's. Woodrow Wilson, father of the modern American left, called himself and his movement "liberals." Wilson was a collectivist authoritarian who worked to promote a centrally planned and managed economy with national control over all aspects of life.

Then there was FDR, a Stalinist who openly subverted the Constitution (court stuffing) and implemented collectivist programs who also used the term "liberal."

The shake-up in the democratic party between the extreme left and the rational democrats came in 1968, during the Chicago convention. In 1972, the democrats ran a Marxist for president. It's pretty clear who won. Since 1968, the democrats have been and continue to be a leftist party - there is nothing even slightly "liberal" about them.



> 1988 is what I remember because at the time watching the way H.W. spat the term it struck me as quite odd and I thought, "is that going to work"?  Then I remembered the observation of H.L. Mencken and realized that it probably would
> 
> That the left, or more accurately the "Democrats", called themselves liberals is understandable given their legacy of association with the commoner classes; after all when they oppose e.g. gay marriage laws in favor of letting gay couples be, they are practicing Liberalism.  OTOH when they start legislating affirmative action or banning big sugar drinks, that's Leftism.  Passive versus active to oversimplify it.
> 
> Republicans practice Liberalism too when they stand for certain (but not all) deregulation, e.g. of small businesses.  And they should be proud to tout it when they do.
> 
> Of course, _some _amount of regulation is necessary in any society, unless we want anarchy (which is what I associate the term "libertarian" with and why I don't use it).  You can't have a system of roads, and yet oppose the idea of traffic lights.  If your business is, say, food production, there must be some authority in place to ensure you're not disseminating e coli or something.  That's where we need the balance of left and right on top of a Liberalist framework.  A minimal boundary line set by the people, for the people.  But not no boundary lines at all.
> 
> But to dichotomize right and left into a vast swamp of heroes and monsters so that we can eliminate the monsters, is a competitive rather than cooperative philosophy, and benefits no one except those who see politics not as a vehicle not for sociopolitical philosophy but for a meaningless football game.  That's why I oppose these linguistic distortions.
> 
> (rant off/offtopic)



The liberals who founded this nation were proponents of freedom, including free enterprise. The centrally managed economy of Obama and the extreme left is the polar opposite of liberalism. Liberalism cannot exist separated from Laissez Faire Capitalism.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think...but I'm not exactly sure...that the term 'liberal' was obfuscated by Leftists in the 1960s.  Prior to that, Liberalism was what many call libertarianism today, as was evident in the seminal book by Mises, "Liberalism, The Classical Tradition".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The term "liberal" was highjacked by the Fabians in the 1910's. Woodrow Wilson, father of the modern American left, called himself and his movement "liberals." Wilson was a collectivist authoritarian who worked to promote a centrally planned and managed economy with national control over all aspects of life.
> 
> Then there was FDR, a Stalinist who openly subverted the Constitution (court stuffing) and implemented collectivist programs who also used the term "liberal."
> 
> The shake-up in the democratic party between the extreme left and the rational democrats came in 1968, during the Chicago convention. In 1972, the democrats ran a Marxist for president. It's pretty clear who won. Since 1968, the democrats have been and continue to be a leftist party - there is nothing even slightly "liberal" about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1988 is what I remember because at the time watching the way H.W. spat the term it struck me as quite odd and I thought, "is that going to work"?  Then I remembered the observation of H.L. Mencken and realized that it probably would
> 
> That the left, or more accurately the "Democrats", called themselves liberals is understandable given their legacy of association with the commoner classes; after all when they oppose e.g. gay marriage laws in favor of letting gay couples be, they are practicing Liberalism.  OTOH when they start legislating affirmative action or banning big sugar drinks, that's Leftism.  Passive versus active to oversimplify it.
> 
> Republicans practice Liberalism too when they stand for certain (but not all) deregulation, e.g. of small businesses.  And they should be proud to tout it when they do.
> 
> Of course, _some _amount of regulation is necessary in any society, unless we want anarchy (which is what I associate the term "libertarian" with and why I don't use it).  You can't have a system of roads, and yet oppose the idea of traffic lights.  If your business is, say, food production, there must be some authority in place to ensure you're not disseminating e coli or something.  That's where we need the balance of left and right on top of a Liberalist framework.  A minimal boundary line set by the people, for the people.  But not no boundary lines at all.
> 
> But to dichotomize right and left into a vast swamp of heroes and monsters so that we can eliminate the monsters, is a competitive rather than cooperative philosophy, and benefits no one except those who see politics not as a vehicle not for sociopolitical philosophy but for a meaningless football game.  That's why I oppose these linguistic distortions.
> 
> (rant off/offtopic)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this nation were proponents of freedom, including free enterprise. The centrally managed economy of Obama and the extreme left is the polar opposite of liberalism. *Liberalism cannot exist separated from Lassez Faire Capitalism*.
Click to expand...


That (bold) may be the first thing you've said that was right -- even if you've put the cart before the horse.  Liberalism begets Capitalism, not the other way around.

Unfortunately it's mitigated by the wackitude immediately preceding.  "Centrally managed economy"?  Really?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I often bring up the analogy of the Soviet Union (speaking of a geniune centrally planned economy) - some wags in here, especially in the "Hitler was a liberal" revisionist threads, will point to the USSR as some kind of "liberal" example, when it was anything but.  In truth it was Leftism gone wild, or at least a veneer of Leftism laboring under a yoke of the major dynamic: Authoritarianism.

As noted at the beginning, distinctions are lost on the partisanly-obsessed.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> That (bold) may be the first thing you've said that was right -- even if you've put the cart before the horse.  Liberalism begets Capitalism, not the other way around.



Murray Rothbard wrote that the quest for economic freedom is the foundation for liberalism, i.e. the desire for liberty.



> Unfortunately it's mitigated by the wackitude immediately preceding.  "Centrally managed economy"?  Really?



So you know nothing about Wilson - that is pretty common, especially for those on the left.

Walter Lippmann served as Wilson's chief economic adviser. Now this was prior to the Marxist revolution in Russia, prior to the mass murders by Lenin and Stalin; furthermore, Fabian thought is collectivist, but not Marxist. With all this in mind, understand that the Fabian influence was no covert, Wilson was open about his desire to centralize economic affairs and establish collectivist programs.

progressingamerica: Who founded Fabian Socialism in the United States?

{We want one class of persons to have a liberal education, and we want another class of persons, a very much larger class, of necessity, in every society, to forego the privileges of a liberal education and fit themselves to perform specific difficult manual tasks.

Woodrow Wilson    The Meaning of a Liberal Education, Address to the New York City High School Teachers Association (9 January 1909).



> I often bring up the analogy of the Soviet Union (speaking of a geniune centrally planned economy) - some wags in here, especially in the "Hitler was a liberal" revisionist threads, will point to the USSR as some kind of "liberal" example, when it was anything but.  In truth it was Leftism gone wild, or at least a veneer of Leftism laboring under a yoke of the major dynamic: Authoritarianism.
> 
> As noted at the beginning, distinctions are lost on the partisanly-obsessed.



Collectivism and liberalism cannot coexist. The promoter of Obamacare or the Obamunist state, cannot be a liberal. Only through the curtailing of liberty can the goal of taking from some, to give to others, be achieved.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That (bold) may be the first thing you've said that was right -- even if you've put the cart before the horse.  Liberalism begets Capitalism, not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murray Rothbard wrote that the quest for economic freedom is the foundation for liberalism, i.e. the desire for liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it's mitigated by the wackitude immediately preceding.  "Centrally managed economy"?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you know nothing about Wilson - that is pretty common, especially for those on the left.
> 
> Walter Lippmann served as Wilson's chief economic adviser. Now this was prior to the Marxist revolution in Russia, prior to the mass murders by Lenin and Stalin; furthermore, Fabian thought is collectivist, but not Marxist. With all this in mind, understand that the Fabian influence was no covert, Wilson was open about his desire to centralize economic affairs and establish collectivist programs.
> 
> progressingamerica: Who founded Fabian Socialism in the United States?
> 
> {We want one class of persons to have a liberal education, and we want another class of persons, a very much larger class, of necessity, in every society, to forego the privileges of a liberal education and fit themselves to perform specific difficult manual tasks.
> 
> Woodrow Wilson    The Meaning of a Liberal Education, Address to the New York City High School Teachers Association (9 January 1909).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often bring up the analogy of the Soviet Union (speaking of a geniune centrally planned economy) - some wags in here, especially in the "Hitler was a liberal" revisionist threads, will point to the USSR as some kind of "liberal" example, when it was anything but.  In truth it was Leftism gone wild, or at least a veneer of Leftism laboring under a yoke of the major dynamic: Authoritarianism.
> 
> As noted at the beginning, distinctions are lost on the partisanly-obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Collectivism and liberalism cannot coexist. The promoter of Obamacare or the Obamunist state, cannot be a liberal. Only through the curtailing of liberty can the goal of taking from some, to give to others, be achieved.
Click to expand...


Nice attempt at goalpost-switching but you were referring to O'bama, not Wilson.  It's right here on this page.  Should I quote it before you go back and edit-revise?



Uncensored2008 said:


> The centrally managed economy of Obama and the extreme left is the polar opposite of liberalism.



How can you purport to respond to my posts when you can't even follow your own?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Nice attempt at goalpost-switching but you were referring to O'bama, not Wilson.  It's right here on this page.  Should I quote it before you go back and edit-revise?



You are confused.

You ignorantly claimed that "liberal" became a derogatory term, due to leftism, in 1988. I pointed out that it actually was 1910, when New Jersey Gov. Wilson began promoting a national collectivist nation with mandated castes and assigned work details managed by federal overlords. Wilson went on to become president and to promote internationalism.



> How can you purport to respond to my posts when you can't even follow your own?



Have you been drinking heavily, this morning?


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice attempt at goalpost-switching but you were referring to O'bama, not Wilson.  It's right here on this page.  Should I quote it before you go back and edit-revise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> You ignorantly claimed that "liberal" became a derogatory term, due to leftism, in 1988. I pointed out that it actually was 1910, when New Jersey Gov. Wilson began promoting a national collectivist nation with mandated castes and assigned work details managed by federal overlords. Wilson went on to become president and to promote internationalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you purport to respond to my posts when you can't even follow your own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been drinking heavily, this morning?
Click to expand...


I don't drink.  But if I ever start I'll know where to go for advice.



> You ignorantly claimed that "liberal" became a derogatory term, due to leftism, in 1988.



Wrong again Buzzo.  I clearly said (and this is still on the page too) that _in my observatio_n it started in 1988, and I gave political campaign dumb-down sound bites as the reason.  I also opened the question as to whether I had missed something before.  But you read what you want to read and disregard the rest.  Like you misspelled Wilson as "Obama". 

Now you offered a possibly plausible alternative to that open question with a reference to a hundred years ago, but you're too intellectually dishonest to frame it logically.  So I'll peruse it on my own and give it all the attention it deserves.  Screwball.

This is all off topic anyway.  One thing we can all agree on (except Pop23) is that none of this relates to George Zimmerman.  So back to your regularly scheduled Bullshit News.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Wrong again Buzzo.  I clearly said (and this is still on the page too) that _in my observatio_n it started in 1988,



A distinction without a difference.



> and I gave political campaign dumb-down sound bites as the reason.  I also opened the question as to whether I had missed something before.  But you read what you want to read and disregard the rest.  Like you misspelled Wilson as "Obama".



You claim not to be drinking, so I must conclude that you're huffing spray paint.

What I wrote was;

{The term "liberal" was highjacked by the Fabians in the 1910's. Woodrow Wilson, father of the modern American left, called himself and his movement "liberals." Wilson was a collectivist authoritarian who worked to promote a centrally planned and managed economy with national control over all aspects of life.

Then there was FDR, a Stalinist who openly subverted the Constitution (court stuffing) and implemented collectivist programs who also used the term "liberal."

The shake-up in the democratic party between the extreme left and the rational democrats came in 1968, during the Chicago convention. In 1972, the democrats ran a Marxist for president. It's pretty clear who won. Since 1968, the democrats have been and continue to be a leftist party - there is nothing even slightly "liberal" about them.
}



> Now you offered a possibly plausible alternative to that open question with a reference to a hundred years ago, but you're too intellectually dishonest to frame it logically.  So I'll peruse it on my own and give it all the attention it deserves.  Screwball.
> 
> This is all off topic anyway.  One thing we can all agree on (except Pop23) is that none of this relates to George Zimmerman.  So back to your regularly scheduled Bullshit News.



As usual, you spew off with ignorance, then when confronted, respond with hostility.


----------

